# Schuhe für Flat Pedal



## PhotoCreator (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche Schuhe für Flat Pedale.
Könnt ihr mir helfen? 
Auf was muss ich achten oder könnt ihr welche empfehlen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2013)

FiveTen und nix anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> FiveTen und nix anderes!



Jup! 

Kann man uneingeschränkt so stehen lassen..


----------



## PhotoCreator (19. Februar 2013)

Von FiveTen irgend welche bestimmten?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die Impact high, muss halt jeder selber wissen was ihm gefällt. Die Freeride & die Carver sind auch sehr gut..


----------



## cytrax (19. Februar 2013)

Definitiv FiveTen! Hab die Impact low


----------



## Dreck Jack (19. Februar 2013)

hab die Five Ten Freerider Pro, sind O.K.
hab aber auch noch VANS BMX Schuhe und die sind genauso gut


----------



## PhotoCreator (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin heute mal mit meinen alten Hummel gefahren aber bin dauernd weggerutscht. Ich hoffe die Vans oder FiveTen können da helfen.


----------



## grisu2103 (20. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Jup!
> 
> Kann man uneingeschränkt so stehen lassen..






hab die Freerider und die Impact low und kann beide uneingeschränkt empfehlen....


----------



## Free_Rider94 (20. Februar 2013)

Hab auch die Impact Low und die Freerider
auf den Sixpack Pedalen vom Kumpel mit 6mm Pins steh ich wie angeklebt, beinahe wie klicks..


----------



## der-mo (20. Februar 2013)

Hab die FiveTen Impact 2 low, machen zwar einen etwas massiven Eindruck sind aber sehr bequem zu tragen und das Wichtigste: Sie kleben an den Flat Pedals...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhotoCreator (20. Februar 2013)

Ich schwanke jetzt nur noch zwischen den Impact u. den Freerider.
Brauch den Schuh halt Berg Auf und Ab.


----------



## Yeti666 (21. Februar 2013)

Teva Links Mid
http://www.teva.com/mens-links-mid-mountain-biking-shoe/1001441,default,pd.html


----------



## PhotoCreator (21. Februar 2013)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Teva Links Mid
> http://www.teva.com/mens-links-mid-mountain-biking-shoe/1001441,default,pd.html



Taugen die was?


----------



## Yeti666 (21. Februar 2013)

Ja, die taugen was. Der Grip auf meinen NC17-Pedalen ist sehr gut. Passform fühlt sich gut an und durch den höheren Schnitt ist guter Knöchel und Umknickschutz bei unkontrolierten Landungen geboten.
Leichte Reinigung und gute Schnürung mit einem kleinen Punktabzug weil keine Lasche über den Schnürsenkeln vorhanden. Dies sind allerdings meine ersten Bikeschuhe für Flatpedale und somit kein Vergleich zu anderen wie z.B. der Five Ten. Bisher waren immer irgendwelche Trekkingschuhe im Einsatz. 
Note 1-2


----------



## PhotoCreator (21. Februar 2013)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ja, die taugen was. Der Grip auf meinen NC17-Pedalen ist sehr gut. Passform fühlt sich gut an und durch den höheren Schnitt ist guter Knöchel und Umknickschutz bei unkontrolierten Landungen geboten.
> Leichte Reinigung und gute Schnürung mit einem kleinen Punktabzug weil keine Lasche über den Schnürsenkeln vorhanden. Dies sind allerdings meine ersten Bikeschuhe für Flatpedale und somit kein Vergleich zu anderen wie z.B. der Five Ten. Bisher waren immer irgendwelche Trekkingschuhe im Einsatz.
> Note 1-2



Na das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge, ich habe auch die NC17 mir geholt.
Bin am Anfang mit Klicks gefahren aber ich fühl mich auf Trails total unsicher, jetzt habe ich mir die NC17 geholt und kann jetzt fahren ohne Hemmungen. 
Vom Preis sind die ja auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Februar 2013)

Öhm die FiveTen bekommste billiger..  Check ma BMO z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofyalpine (22. Februar 2013)

Bin bisher immer mit Shimanosvhuhen ohne Kleats rumgekurvt und hab mir jetzt ein paar FiveTen Baron zugelegt. Auf die Ausfahrt im Gelände warten die zwar noch, aber vom Probefahren in der Stadt bin ich absolut überwältigt. Nur bei Schiebepassagen, hab ich gehört, verflucht man die.


----------



## Magnum_KS (23. Februar 2013)

da ich mich für ein paar Flat Pedal entschieden habe mal eine blöde frage von einem neuling,braucht man zwingend solche 5/10 oder Konsorten für die Pedale ?? fahre eigentlich ehr nur Tourenmäßig und trage ehr Trekkingschuhe ,bin jetzt total verunsichert


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Bin bisher immer mit Shimanosvhuhen ohne Kleats rumgekurvt und hab mir jetzt ein paar FiveTen Baron zugelegt. Auf die Ausfahrt im Gelände warten die zwar noch, aber vom Probefahren in der Stadt bin ich absolut überwältigt. Nur bei Schiebepassagen, hab ich gehört, verflucht man die.



Bisher geht auch das.. Also ich hab jetzt keinen Nachteil zu "normalen" Sportschuhen feststellen können..


----------



## PhotoCreator (23. Februar 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> da ich mich für ein paar Flat Pedal entschieden habe mal eine blöde frage von einem neuling,braucht man zwingend solche 5/10 oder Konsorten für die Pedale ?? fahre eigentlich ehr nur Tourenmäßig und trage ehr Trekkingschuhe ,bin jetzt total verunsichert


Macht schon mehr Sinn, allein schon wegen dem Halt auf der Pedale


----------



## MucPaul (23. Februar 2013)

PhotoCreator schrieb:


> Na das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge, ich habe auch die NC17 mir geholt.
> Bin am Anfang mit Klicks gefahren aber ich fühl mich auf Trails total unsicher, jetzt habe ich mir die NC17 geholt und kann jetzt fahren ohne Hemmungen.
> Vom Preis sind die ja auch nicht verkehrt.



Passt sogar wie 2 Fäuste auf 2 Augen! 

Ich habe auch NC17 drauf montiert, weil ich mit Shimano Clicks in den Trails dauernd rein/raus muss und es nervt.

Der Teva hat einen großen Konstruktionsfehler: es fehlt die Lasche über den Schnürsenkeln. Sowas kaufe ich nicht mehr. Welcher Teva Designer macht so einen Quatsch? 

Wie schaut es mit Shimano Schuhen aus, wenn man unten die Clicks nicht montiert, sondern das Gummi dran läßt? Weiss das jemand?


----------



## MucPaul (23. Februar 2013)

PhotoCreator schrieb:


> Macht schon mehr Sinn, allein schon wegen dem Halt auf der Pedale



Ich habe mal in Profi-Videos drauf geachtet, was die so tragen. Scheinen durchwegs Trekking-Sneakers zu sein, teils Salomon XA Trail und flache Merrell Hiking Schuhe etc.

Kein einziger hat 5/10 Schuhe. Die sind wohl eher für den Dirtpark.
In den Bergen sind 5/10 eigentlich fehl am Platze, glaube ich.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

Und wenn Du dann wiederrum bei den Freeride & DH Pros guckst, wirst du keinen einzigen mit iwelchen Kletterschühchen sehen..


----------



## Yeti666 (23. Februar 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> da ich mich für ein paar Flat Pedal entschieden habe mal eine blöde frage von einem neuling,braucht man zwingend solche 5/10 oder Konsorten für die Pedale ?? fahre eigentlich ehr nur Tourenmäßig und trage ehr Trekkingschuhe ,bin jetzt total verunsichert




Zwingend ist es nicht aber es optimiert den Einsatzzweck der Schuh-Pedalkombination. Ich war lange Zeit mit so ner Art Trekkingschuh auf Flats unterwegs und die Alroundeigenschaft war super( z.B. Tragepasagen über rutschigen Wurzelboden oder nassen Fels)
Beim Hochgeschwindigkeitsbergabgeländeradfahren ist der Grip einfach mal sehr wichtig und je gröber das Profil desto weniger Grip hat man.
Die nicht vorhandene Lasche über den Schnürsenkeln hat mich zwar auch gestört, kann aber durch fachgerechte Schnürung kompensiert werden!


----------



## Sofyalpine (23. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Passt sogar wie 2 Fäuste auf 2 Augen!
> 
> Ich habe auch NC17 drauf montiert, weil ich mit Shimano Clicks in den Trails dauernd rein/raus muss und es nervt.
> 
> ...



Sowas hab ich lange Zeit durch die Gegend gefahren. Funktionieren tut das freilich, der Gripp auf dem Pedal ist akzeptabel, aber kein Vergleich zu 5/10. Im Vorteil ist man dann im Trage- und Schiebepassagen.


----------



## Fridl89 (23. Februar 2013)

Fiveten - Freerider (Tour-Freeride) oder Impact (Freeride - Downhill)

allein schon deswegen weil sie aus dem Climbing bereich kommen und ahnung von sohlen haben müssen!

Praxis erfahrungen gibts eh mehr als genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (23. Februar 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> da ich mich für ein paar Flat Pedal entschieden habe mal eine blöde frage von einem neuling,braucht man zwingend solche 5/10 oder Konsorten für die Pedale ?? fahre eigentlich ehr nur Tourenmäßig und trage ehr Trekkingschuhe ,bin jetzt total verunsichert


 
natürlich brauchste die 5/10er nicht, wichtig ist halt nur das der gummi der sohle auf den pedalen gut halten tut, und das die sohle wenns geht flach ist.

ich verwende zum beispiel im summer einfache laufschuhe.
http://www.cortexpower.com/index.ph...lbox/adidas/&gclid=CMCViuzhzLUCFQdc3godgxAA1g

hab allerdings keine "richtigen" flat pedale, also nicht mit spikes drin falls nur das unter flat gerechnet wird, NC-17 Trekking Pro.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15423&gclid=CMqQiarlzLUCFcVb3godrFUAbQ


----------



## Magnum_KS (23. Februar 2013)

das sind natürlich einige erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichen schuhen,ich bin mir halt nicht sicher wie sich meine Meindl oder Lowa auf den Shimano Saint PD-MX80 schlagen werden,der vorteil der Trakkingschuhe liegt für mich im material wie Gore Tex und der Möglichkeit auch damit im Gelände laufen zu können


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. Februar 2013)

hat mir den Saint PD-MX80 mal auf bildern angesehn da würd ich eher kein trekkingschuh versuchen da gibts nur die paar pins als grifffläche somit wirst mit dem schuh der gröbes/hohes profil hat darauf rutschen kaum grip haben.

da ist ein schuh mit extrem flacher sohle/profil pflicht.

bei flachpedalen mit nur pins als griffläche bist da doch eher auf bestimmte schuhe beschränkt.


----------



## Magnum_KS (23. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hat mir den Saint PD-MX80 mal auf bildern angesehn da würd ich eher kein trekkingschuh versuchen da gibts nur die paar pins als grifffläche somit wirst mit dem schuh der gröbes/hohes profil hat darauf rutschen kaum grip haben.
> 
> da ist ein schuh mit extrem flacher sohle/profil pflicht.
> 
> bei flachpedalen mit nur pins als griffläche bist da doch eher auf bestimmte schuhe beschränkt.



ich werde mal die pins ohne die Unterlegscheiben montieren,denne sind sie ein stück länger draußen


----------



## PhotoCreator (23. Februar 2013)

Das wird ja immer schwieriger die richtigen Schuhe zu finden.
Aber ich denke die 5/10 Freerider werden es werden, bin eben nochmal durch den Wald über einen SingelTrail gedüst und mit Flat Pedale ist das tausend mal besser als mit Klickis finde ich.
Ich habe heute meine Hummel Sneaker angehabt, auf den Spikes gehte es aber in der mitter der Pedale fehtlt einfach der halt.


----------



## PhotoCreator (23. Februar 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit O'Neal Schuhen z.b. Stinger?


----------



## Markdierk (23. Februar 2013)

Gibt es denn auch "Bergschuhe" die für Flats sehr gut geeignet sind? Five Ten bietet ja mehr oder weniger nur so "Alltaggschuhe" an (bzw Skaterschuhe)


----------



## -Wally- (23. Februar 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch "Bergschuhe" die für Flats sehr gut geeignet sind? Five Ten bietet ja mehr oder weniger nur so "Alltaggschuhe" an (bzw Skaterschuhe)



Oh ja! Zustiegsschuhe, haben allesamt eine recht flache Sohlen und aus diesem Bereich und dem Sportkletterbereich kommt 5-10 ja auch ursprünglich. 
Da gibts meiner Meinung nach auch interessante Modelle von Adidas, Salewa aber auch anderen.
Einen Bergschuh zum Biken gibts aber auch von Shimano...weiß den Namen gerade nicht, aber davon sind auch viele Leute begeistert.

Hast Du dir die komplette 5-10 Palette mal angesehen? An sich haben die mehr im Programm als das, was Du "Alltagsschuhe" nennst.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. Februar 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch "Bergschuhe" die für Flats sehr gut geeignet sind? Five Ten bietet ja mehr oder weniger nur so "Alltaggschuhe" an (bzw Skaterschuhe)


 
bei den flat pedalen mit diese mini spikes greifen schuhe mit viel oder eben starkem profil schlecht bis garnicht.

alle bergschuhe haben aber immer ein sehr starkes profil um auf allen möglichen untergründen guten halt zu haben.

sollte ja auch irgendwie logisch sein das ein grobes profil auf diesen mini spikes keinen halt findet und man darauf rumrutscht.

ich verwende ja aus dem grund diese art von pedalen nicht.
ich verwende seit jeher die klassischen pedalbauart"bärentatze?", im oberem link drin, die sind gleich flach wie die spike flachpedale, sehr robust da man nix mit spikewechseln genervt wird, ultraleicht und ich kann jeden schuh, egal ob laufschuhe oder massiver bergstiefel, darauf verwenden mit top grip.

der nachteil dabei ist dann halt das so 5/10 dafür eher ungeeignet sind, da das profil des schuhes sich in den zaken des pedals verbeist und eben den halt macht, 5/10n sind glatt und rutschen somit auf meinen pedalen.

ist halt ne grundsatzfrage was für petale man verwendet und warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (23. Februar 2013)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Zwingend ist es nicht aber es optimiert den Einsatzzweck der Schuh-Pedalkombination. Ich war lange Zeit mit so ner Art Trekkingschuh auf Flats unterwegs und die Alroundeigenschaft war super( z.B. Tragepasagen über rutschigen Wurzelboden oder nassen Fels)
> Beim Hochgeschwindigkeitsbergabgeländeradfahren ist der Grip einfach mal sehr wichtig und je gröber das Profil desto weniger Grip hat man.
> Die nicht vorhandene Lasche über den Schnürsenkeln hat mich zwar auch gestört, kann aber durch fachgerechte Schnürung kompensiert werden!


_
"fachgerechte Schnürung"_... und wie geht die?


----------



## MucPaul (23. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bei den flat pedalen mit diese mini spikes greifen schuhe mit viel oder eben starkem profil schlecht bis garnicht.
> 
> alle bergschuhe haben aber immer ein sehr starkes profil um auf allen möglichen untergründen guten halt zu haben.
> 
> ...



Ich habe das auch mal mit Bärentatze probiert. Habe extra die Shimano shimano pd-a530 gekauft. Also eine Seite mit Clickies und eine Seite Flat. Irgendwie taugt das nichts. 
Die Clickies Seite hat nur den Click, aber ansonsten absolut keinen Support für den Schuh. Da kriege ich schnell eine Druckstelle mit taubem Fuß. 
Und die flache Seite beitet absolut keinen Halt, weil die Alunoppen zu klein/flach sind. Zudem hat die Metallplatte des Clicks die Alunoppen reihum abrasiert. Für's Geländer ziemlich unwürdig.

Die 5/10 sind ja Skaterschuhe von Skateboards. Ich denke, erst seit kurzem machen die endlich mal Modifikationen für Pin-Pedale. 
Ziemlich guten Halt auf den NC17 habe ich mit den Salomon XA 3D. Die haben auch eine weiche Sohle und kleben wie Pattex dran. Habe die auch auf mehreren Videos gesehen. Leider mag die weiche Sohle die Stahlpins nicht so sehr.


----------



## killercouch (23. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> ...
> Die 5/10 sind ja Skaterschuhe von Skateboards. Ich denke, erst seit kurzem machen die endlich mal Modifikationen für Pin-Pedale.
> ...



Was für ein Unsinn...


----------



## Yeti666 (23. Februar 2013)

Bei manchen Outdoor-Aktivitäten sollte man besser nicht mit den Schnürsenkeln hängen bleiben weils auch durch solch einen Fehler gefährlich werden kann(klingt komisch,ist aber so) Beim Klettern schon erlebt, an einer sehr heiklen Stelle mit dem Schnürsenkel an einer Felsnase hängen geblieben und das Gleichgewicht verloren. 10 Meter über dem letzten guten Sicherungspunkt hatte das dann den größten Sturz in meinem Leben zur Folge.
Aber zurück zum Thema 
Schnürsenkel einfach in den Schaft links und rechts stecken oder den Knoten hinter der Zunge machen.
Einfach die Jungs die beim Bund waren fragen, die wissen auch wie das geht


----------



## Magnum_KS (23. Februar 2013)

habe mich mal etwas belesen und die five ten impact könnten mir gefallen


----------



## MucPaul (24. Februar 2013)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Outdoor-Aktivitäten sollte man besser nicht mit den Schnürsenkeln hängen bleiben weils auch durch solch einen Fehler gefährlich werden kann(klingt komisch,ist aber so) Beim Klettern schon erlebt, an einer sehr heiklen Stelle mit dem Schnürsenkel an einer Felsnase hängen geblieben und das Gleichgewicht verloren. 10 Meter über dem letzten guten Sicherungspunkt hatte das dann den größten Sturtz in meinem Leben zur Folge.
> Aber zurück zum Thema
> Schnürsenkel einfach in den Schaft links und rechts stecken oder den Knoten hinter der Zunge machen.
> Einfach die Jungs die beim Bund waren fragen, die wissen auch wie das geht



Das hält oft nicht auf Dauer und wenn die Senkel zu lang sind, funktioniert das schlecht. Ich hatte das ein paar Jahre lang an den Specialized Rockhopper Schuhe so gehabt. 
Irgendwann rutschte das wieder raus und der Bändel kam ins Kettenblatt. Ich hätte fast einen üblen Sturz beim Downhill gehabt. Beim mühsamen Anhalten hing der rechte Fuss dann in der Kette fest und ich bin den Abhang runtergepurzelt. 
Also kaufe ich sowas nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (24. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> FiveTen und nix anderes!



Dann würde ich extra was anderes fahren 

Ich finde ja den Keen SPRINGWATER II recht nett:
http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/product/shoes/men/pedal/springwater ii/black!yellow

Wird wohl mein nächster werden 

Der sieht wenigstens nicht so extrem nach Pisa-Sneaker aus


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Bisher geht auch das.. Also ich hab jetzt keinen Nachteil zu "normalen" Sportschuhen feststellen können..



Sehe ich genauso, habe noch ein Extrapaar welches ich nur zum normalen Laufen anziehe, latscht sich äußerst bequem darin.
Ansonsten wie die anderen Poster.............super Grip.....trage die High.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Dann würde ich extra was anderes fahren
> 
> Ich finde ja den Keen SPRINGWATER II recht nett:
> http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/product/shoes/men/pedal/springwater ii/black!yellow
> ...



Dafür aber voll nach "ichbinnhardcoremtblerundtragehiervolldiespecialschuhemitcleataufnahme".. Aber muss halt jeder selber wissen..


----------



## Belchenradler (24. Februar 2013)

bin früher Click gefahren und fahre aber seit letztem Jahr nur noch mit N17 + FiveTen Freerider (überwiegend Touren / ca. 3000 km p.a.). 

Diese Kombination kann ich nur empfehlen und ist zumindest für meinen Einsatzzweck einfach optimal.  Die Freerider haben genügend Steife in der Sohle um auch auf längeren Touren nicht zu ermüden, gleichzeitig aber sehr viel Grip und Gefühl für's Pedal. Sie bieten ausserdem einen guten Laufkomfort, wenn man mal absteigen muss und sorgen bei mir selbst im Sommer noch für ein gutes "Fußklima". 

Ich bin jeden August mit zwei MTB Kollegen (die beide mit Click fahren) in Nordspanien unterwegs und konnte im letzten Jahr auch auf längeren Etappen ohne Click problemlos mithalten. Click finde ich zwar immer noch etwas besser wenn's nur um reines "Kilometerfressen" geht,  in schwierigen Abschnitten haben sich dann die Kollegen mit Click aber prompt mal wieder blutige Kniee geholt, während ich immer ganz entspannt aus den Pedalen kam.   Spätestes aber wenn man das Rad mal schultern und einige hundert Meter über steile, schroffe Felsen tragen muss, ist man froh wenn man den Laufkomfort und den guten Grip der FiveTen Freerider hat ...


----------



## giasinso (24. Februar 2013)

FiveTen


----------



## Ghoste (25. Februar 2013)

Da es bisher noch niemand erwähnt hat:

*Sombrio!

*Ich selbst fahre diese hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71081

Gibt aber auch noch andere z.B. mit Schutz für die Schnürsenkel etc.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit Qualität stimmt und Preis/Leistung sind super (wenn man ein Angebot wie o.g. nimmt - zur Zeit unter 60!!!)


----------



## Azrael (25. Februar 2013)

Da ich oft Sportarten kombiniere habe ich mich gegen reine Bikeschuhe wie die 5/10 entschieden. Ich verwende den Hanwag Approach GTX.

Verwendungszweck: Biken inkl. viel Tragen, Klettersteigen, Wandern light

Positiv: Schön steife Sohle, perfekte Passform, flaches Profil (sehr guter Grip auf Flatpedals, guter Grip beim Wandern/Tragen/Schieben), Wasserdicht, gute Dämpfung.

Negativ: Relativ schwer, Teuer.


Ob der Grip jetzt besser oder schlechter als zu den 5/10 ist wage ich nicht zu beurteilen, kommt mir aber sehr ähnlich vor.


----------



## PhotoCreator (25. Februar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt die FiveTen Freerider bestellt, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## Mirko29 (25. Februar 2013)

Gute Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum_KS (25. Februar 2013)

kann mir jemand aus der Erfahrung heraus sagen wie die unterscheide zwischen
FiveTen Freerider und Five Ten Impact in der Praxis sind


----------



## Mirko29 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich selber fahre den Freerider und den Impact 2 high... Der Impact ist der stabilere Schuh. Ergibt sich auch aus dem Einsatzbereich (DH). Die Sohle ist dicker und der Oberschuh robuster. Der Freerider ist eher ein (sehr) stabiler Sneaker. Ich nutz ihn auf Touren und als Alltagsschuh  Die Sohle, oder eher das Profil, ist bei beiden gleich. Grip haben beide wie Sau...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Februar 2013)

Okay, also sollte ich mir wohl für den Sommer noch nen Freerider zulegen, da der Impact high wohl n "bisschen" warm wird...?


----------



## Mirko29 (26. Februar 2013)

Nee, für den Sommer solltest du dir lieber Sandalen kaufen  Nen Unterschied bei der Wärmespeicherung hab ich jedenfalls nicht feststellen können... Allerdings schwitzen meine Füsse in beiden nicht übermäßig, aber das kann ja von Mensch zu Mensch variieren.


----------



## MucPaul (26. Februar 2013)

Weiss jemand, wo man diverse Hanwag und 5/10 in München anprobieren kann?
Im Karstadt und Sportscheck hatten sie nur die üblichen Verdächtigen (Scott, Shimano, Diadora, Sidi...)

Gibt es eigentlich auch sowas wie 5/10 für MTB in den Bergen? Sprich, also auch mal eine Tragepassage durch's Geröll?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Februar 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Nee, für den Sommer solltest du dir lieber Sandalen kaufen  Nen Unterschied bei der Wärmespeicherung hab ich jedenfalls nicht feststellen können... Allerdings schwitzen meine Füsse in beiden nicht übermäßig, aber das kann ja von Mensch zu Mensch variieren.


 
Mit Sandalen biken? Na ich weiß ja nicht.. ^^ Okay, werde ich dann mal testen. Im Moment (mit 2 Paar Socken) hab ich schon n recht "warme" Füße...


----------



## Mirko29 (26. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Mit Sandalen biken? Na ich weiß ja nicht.. ^^ Okay, werde ich dann mal testen. Im Moment (mit 2 Paar Socken) hab ich schon n recht "warme" Füße...



Man kann auch mit Sandalen Motorrad fahren  Genau, ausprobieren, aber schwitzen werden die Füsse so oder so. Alleine durch die Anstrengung und 30° im Sommer sind nunmal 30° im Sommer  Aber glühen werden die Mauken schon nicht...


----------



## R.C. (26. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch sowas wie 5/10 für MTB in den Bergen? Sprich, also auch mal eine Tragepassage durch's Geröll?



Geroell/Steine gehen mit den 5.10 eh wunderbar (da braucht es auch kein Profil), bloed ist nasser, weicher Boden aka. Matsch.
Hindert dich aber auch niemand daran, einen nicht-MTB 5.10 mit aehnlicher (bis weicherer) Sohle wie den Tennie zu verwenden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Geroell/Steine gehen mit den 5.10 eh wunderbar (da braucht es auch kein Profil)....


 
jo und den  Aconcagua kann man damit auch besteigen, wozu ein schuh ein profil hat ist mir ebenfalls ein rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogzice (26. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit Shimano Schuhen aus, wenn man unten die Clicks nicht montiert, sondern das Gummi dran läßt? Weiss das jemand?



Ich hab es bisher nur einmal versucht und muss sagen, dass das überhaupt nix war. Die Sohle ist ziemlich hart (war mit den MT-43 unterwegs) und man hat immer nur wenige Pins die sich dann in die Sohle krallen (bzw. krallen sollten...)

Bei den weicheren Sohlen gibt eher die Fußsohle die Aufstandfläche vor als es die Schusohle tut. Nur so hast dann genug Grip. (Vielleicht kommt es auch auf das Pedal an ob es evtl. etwas konkav geformt ist). Bin mehr auf den Pedalen gerutscht als sonst was.

Habe mir jetzt die 5/10 Impact 2 low geholt und werde die mal testen. Verspreche mir viel davon.


----------



## R.C. (26. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo und den  Aconcagua kann man damit auch besteigen, wozu ein schuh ein profil hat ist mir ebenfalls ein rätsel.



Du kannst ihn auch barfuss besteigen, dass es mit den passenden Schuhen besser geht, muss man nicht diskutieren. Dass andererseits Schuhe mit mehr Profil auch deutlich schlechter am Pedal halten ebensowenig.

Also nocheinmal fuer dich: solange es nicht zu schlammig wird kommt man mit der 5.10 Sohle (egal ob MTB oder Zustiegsschuh) gut genug den Berg hoch und runter.
Wenn einem das gehen wichtiger ist als das fahren, kann man auch Berg- oder Wanderschuhe nehmen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2013)

wenn du das man kommt gut genug runter so definierst bei jedem schritt angst zu haben das man wegrutscht und sich verletzt....

in der stadt auf asphalt sind schuhe ohne profile ok, im gebirge ein witz und ja man muss kompromisse eingehen, die ich gemacht habe.

ich finds nur schade das nur um etwas zu hypen aus welchem grunde auch immer man leute sachen so unsachliche .... das im grunde jemanden verletzten kann!!!

wenn du schotter/geröll als drei steinchen auf der strasse bezeichnest dann ist deine aussage ok.

wenn wir aber von echtem geröll reden da ist jede sohle  ohne profil der reinste schlittschuh.


----------



## R.C. (26. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wenn du schotter/geröll als drei steinchen auf der strasse bezeichnest dann ist deine aussage ok.
> 
> wenn wir aber von echtem geröll reden da ist jede sohle  ohne profil der reinste schlittschuh.



Ist das http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/22840859 (Dachstein Tor) fuer dich Geroell genug?


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2013)

respekt wenn du dort mit aus meiner sicht "besseren" balerinas rumläufst.
jesus ist auch über wasser gelaufen? schwer zu glauben ist.
ich würde es sogar als leichtsin sehen mit solchen schuhen im gebirge rumzulaufen, aber jeder wie er will.

im normalfall macht das profil eines schuhes den griff auf dem untergrund indem er sich darin/darauf verbeisst oder im geröll eben zwischen die losen steine drückt und da die grifffläche erzeugt.

ich kaufe sachen nach anwendungsprofil das ich für mich selber mache.
da ich überwiegend in wäldern wo selten oder nie geröllfelder sind hab ich mittel profilierte schuhe dort an.

für geröll wie in deinem bild, würde ich andere nehmen.

ich würde da nehmen, zum beispiel sowas.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BueCV_UtsPo"]Inov8 Mudclaw 330 Review - YouTube[/nomedia]

das kombiniert mit nem pedal wie ich sie habe ergibt, top grip auf dem pedal, der schuh verbeist sich perfekt darauf+ ich kann dort rumspazieren als ob ich auf nem normalen gehweg währe, da er auch auf dort überall auf dem untergrund greift.

darum sagte ich anfangs wer sich ein bein legt mit der pedalwahl, zum beispiel das mini stiftchen hat, beschränkt sich da bei der schuhauswahlmöglichkeit auf fast 0.

ich hab flatpedale genommen die optimal mit profilierten schuhen greifen., und damit kann ich eben schuhe vom typ trailrunner verwenden die ich für MTBen im gebirge ideal finde.

wenn ich mit nem vernünftigen schuh mal absteigen muss und das rad 30min schieben muss egal ob bergauf oder bergab stört mich das null, mit nem schuh wo ich mir bei jedem schritt gedanken machen muss ob ich wegrutsche und mit dadurch sogar verletzten kann....


hoffe weist worauf ich hinaus will, und ja für spike pedale muss man nun mal flache sohlen verwenden und die sind leider denkbar ungeeignet für gelände.
aber sowas als toll zu bezeihnen um auf geröll laufen stört mich.
versuch mal nen trailrunner schuh damit du nen echten vergleich hast.


----------



## R.C. (26. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> respekt wenn du dort mit aus meiner sicht "besseren" balerinas rumläufst.



Der Halt mit einer profillosen, weichen Sohle ist auf hartem Untergrund (aka. Felsen oder Steinen  nicht so schlecht, wie du glaubst. Vor allem helfen die von dir vorgeschlagenen Schlammspikes nur bei rel. feinem Schotter, sobald die Steine groesser werden, halten die schlechter, weil das Profil nicht zwischen die Steine kommt (uebrigens genau wie bei Reifen). 
Und dass es immer noch viel weniger rutschig als auf Matsch, was bei mir hier zumindest streckenweise so gut wie immer der Fall ist, wenn es nicht gerade 2 Wochen lang trocken und heiss ist - trotzdem ist es der Halt auf den Pedalen das wert, schliesslich geht es um radfahren und nicht das schieben.

Btw. schon mal was von Zustiegschuhen gehoert, mit denen man auch ordentlich klettern kann (wie etwa La Sportiva Ganda)? Da hat man genau dasselbe Dilemma, entweder einen Schuh, der bequemer zum 'wandern' ist, oder einen, der besser zum Klettern geeignet ist (oder 2 Paar Schuhe, da hat man dann aber die schwereren, sperrigeren beim klettern im Rucksack - auch wieder bloed).



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> aber sowas als toll zu bezeihnen um auf geröll laufen stört mich.



Wer hat was von toll gesagt? 
Kann es sein, dass du dir das Video (den Teil zu 'eh') mal ansehen solltest 





Jetzt ganz abgesehen davon, dass Geroell auch mit echten hohen Bergschuhen nicht wirklich lustig zum gehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (26. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hoffe weist worauf ich hinaus will, und ja für spike pedale muss man nun mal flache sohlen verwenden und die sind leider denkbar ungeeignet für gelände.
> aber sowas als toll zu bezeihnen um auf geröll laufen stört mich.
> versuch mal nen trailrunner schuh damit du nen echten vergleich hast.



Also meine Sombrio haben ebenfalls "kein" Profil und sowohl in den Dolomiten als auch in Tirol oder im Allgäu hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.
Ich denke das muss jeder selbst wissen, aber andererseits hier die MTB Schuhe als "verletzungsgefährdend" darszustellen ist ebenso...

P.s.: Ach, als "Zustiegsschuhe" zum Klettern sind mir meine Flipflops am liebesten, auch damit geht mehr als mancher so denkt


----------



## Mirko29 (26. Februar 2013)

Stammt die Gummimischung der 5 10s nicht generell aus dem Kletterbereich? Sollte also materialtechnisch schon super haften beim laufen und Geröll ist mit jeder Sohle Mist.


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Jetzt ganz abgesehen davon, dass Geroell auch mit echten hohen Bergschuhen nicht wirklich lustig zum gehen ist.


 
gerölle gibt es 100erte arten und das es oft problematisch sein kann ist klar , fein, grob, fest oder locker viel dickes geröll oder nur dünne schotter schicht.

mit MTB bin ich zu "schlecht" bei geröllfeldern, da lieg ich zu oft bei bishen tempo und schürfwunden tun weh...

aber geröll kenn ich gut durch normale bergwanderungen, und eben mit sehr festem schuhwerk sprich 2kg volllederstiefel in die der fuss einzementiert ist.

und aus dem erfahrungsgrund würd ich mich mit nem 5/10 nie auf sowas wagen da diese schuhe nicht mehr sind wie sneakers mit bishen festerer sohle, "balerinas" war bishen böse ausgedrückt.
der La Sportiva Ganda ist wieder ne andere schuhart"kletter+trekkking schuh gemischt?" der mag für extrem grobes geröll das im grunde grosse felsstücke sind sehr gut sein meist ist geröll aber feiner und da ist grobes profil eben top.

der sportiva könnte für so spike pedale auch sehr gut sein wenn die sohle bishen hart ist, hab das teil halt noch nie gesehn.

für 5/10 user gibts ja ne sinvolle option, wenn man mal querfeldein unterwegs ist und eben mal schieben muss auf beschissenen untergrund auf dem man rutscht die sohle nicht hält, ne gehhilfe nehmen.
ich mag die teile, verwende sie vielseitig egal ob schlamm, nasse wiesen oder jetzt im winter durch schnee und eis, oder eben rutschiger schotter.
http://www.kahtoola.com/microspikes.php


----------



## Mirko29 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mit meinen 5/10 bis jetzt noch nie das Bedürfnis gehabt Spikes umzuschnallen. Weder im Matsch, noch im Schnee. Mag daran liegen das ich kein Bewegungslegasteniker bin (ok, das war etwas böse  ), aber jedem das Seine...


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Februar 2013)

naja wer wenig griff im gelände will, ich will bei 30° steigung und mehr nen ordentlichen griff am boden.

ich kann zumindest wie der alten man in dem video mühelos mit jedem schuh auch ohne sohle nen berg hoch.
und das mit dem bike!
 kann sein das du solche berge dein bike mit 5/10 raufbekommst.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv75M9NjoOM"]Baldy in the Snow - YouTube[/nomedia]

spikes haben weniger mit legasteniker sondern mit flexibilität zu tun, ich hab solche immer im rucksack dabei.

ich wohne neben salzburg"össiland" und bin meist da unterwegs
http://mint.sbg.ac.at:8000/pics/2009/Gruberhorn/
da braucht man grundsätzlich ordentliches schuhwerk.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, schon doof mit den Vor- und Nachteilen der verschiedenen Systeme.

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass 5/10 aus dem Skateboard Bereich kommt, danach die Kletterschuhe gemacht hatte und erst nachdem alle die Skaterschuhe fürs MTB nutzen, sind sie auch in den MTB Bereich eingestiegen? Irre ich mich da?

Beim neuen Mont Blanc Video von Specialized ist der Fahrer angeblich mit einem neuen Specialized Platform Schuh gefahren. Sieht man im Film auch ganz gut. Vielleicht kommt da was neues?

Slick-Schuhe wie 5/10 sind bei blankem Fels natürlich am besten, analog wie Slick-Reifen auf Asphalt. 
Aber sobald Nässe oder Sand dazu kommt, ist man da ziemlich aufgeschmissen.

Hat jemand eigentlich das andere Platform-System mit den Magnetplatten in Nutzung?
Vielleicht ist das die beste Lösung. Platform und trotzdem sicherer Halt mit stolligen Schuhen.


----------



## Yeti666 (27. Februar 2013)

5.10 kommt aus dem Kletterbereich, aber erst waren andere Produkte im Vordergrund. Ohne Haulbags, Gearslings, Hooks usw. war ein Bigwall "praktisch nicht möglich". Ich errinere mich an meinen ersten Besuch im Mountainstore in Yosemite, das war wie an Weihnachten. 
Erst danach haben sie auch Reibungskletterschuhe produziert. Die besten zu der Zeit, die Sohle war wie ein Formel1 Slick und haben wirklich geklebt.
Zur Zeit sind die 5.10 Sohlen nicht mehr die Nummer Eins bei den Kletterschuhen aber die Bikeschuhe sind wohl ganz weit vorn aber die Sohlen sind nicht mit den Kletterschuhen vergleichbar.
Der Begriff 5.10 kommt aus dem amerikanischen Bewertungssystem für Kletterschwierigkeiten.


----------



## R.C. (27. Februar 2013)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind die 5.10 Sohlen nicht mehr die Nummer Eins bei den Kletterschuhen aber die Bikeschuhe sind wohl ganz weit vorn aber die Sohlen sind nicht mit den Kletterschuhen vergleichbar.



Es steht bei 5.10 bei allen Schuhen dabei, welche Sohle sie haben. Die Stealth Sohlen der MTB-Schuhe sind haerter/weniger klebrig als die Stealth C4 Sohle z.B. vom Tennie, auch wenn sie gleich aussieht.

Angefangen haben die wohl damit, nachdem die Fahrer (Trial und MTB) angefangen haben, ihre Zustiegsschuhe zu verwenden, wegen der rel. glatten und weichen Sohle.

Die einzige sonstige 'Spezialsohle' fuer Pedale ist von Davos (italienischer Hersteller) und wird von den meisten Trialschuhherstellern verwendet (Ribo, Monty, Trident, ...)


----------



## Ghoste (27. Februar 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Die einzige sonstige 'Spezialsohle' fuer Pedale ist von Davos (italienischer Hersteller) und wird von den meisten Trialschuhherstellern verwendet (Ribo, Monty, Trident, ...)



Ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. Die o.g. Sombrio benutzen ebenfalls eigene Sohlen und eigene Gummimischungen!


----------



## R.C. (27. Februar 2013)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. Die o.g. Sombrio benutzen ebenfalls eigene Sohlen und eigene Gummimischungen!



Natuerlich hast du Recht, so hab' ich das auch nicht gemeint, war falsch formuliert von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum_KS (27. Februar 2013)

könnte mir mal jemand einen gefallen tun ?? ich bräuchte mal die länge der Innensohle  bei Schuhgröße 44,5 und 45 von five ten, da ich keinen händerler in der nähe habe um die mal zu probieren


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (27. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre mit dem Schuh und es gibt nix zu meckern!


----------



## Deleted263252 (27. Februar 2013)

Was issn das für einer ??


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (27. Februar 2013)

*DC Course* heißt das Modell


----------



## Ghoste (1. März 2013)

Danke an den TO...  
Dank diesem Thread hab ich mir jetzt noch ein paar Sombrio zugelegt, konnte dem Angebot einfach nicht widerstehen


----------



## Elemental (1. März 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> könnte mir mal jemand einen gefallen tun ?? ich bräuchte mal die länge der Innensohle  bei Schuhgröße 44,5 und 45 von five ten, da ich keinen händerler in der nähe habe um die mal zu probieren




Bei meinen Freerider in 44,5 sind es 29cm.
Bei meinen Freerider Pro in 44,5 sind es 29,3cm.


----------



## Magnum_KS (1. März 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Bei meinen Freerider in 44,5 sind es 29cm.
> Bei meinen Freerider Pro in 44,5 sind es 29,3cm.



ich danke dir für deine Hilfe,ach noch eine frage fallen die Schuhe ganz normal aus von der Größe ??


----------



## GeorgeP (1. März 2013)

Ich fahre mit dem 5.10 carver, was mir sehr gut gefällt das der schuh auf der innenseite bis zum knöchel hoch geht und das die schnürrung unter einer großen lasche liegt.
Der grip auf NC 17 Sudpinn III und Wellgo MG-1 ist damit top !


----------



## Elemental (1. März 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> ich danke dir für deine Hilfe,ach noch eine frage fallen die Schuhe ganz normal aus von der Größe ??



würde sagen ja. Hab normal Grösse 44.5 und bei manchen Schuhen auch 45, aber die five ten passen mir in 44.5 gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum_KS (1. März 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> würde sagen ja. Hab normal Grösse 44.5 und bei manchen Schuhen auch 45, aber die five ten passen mir in 44.5 gut.



danke nochmal für deine hilfe


----------



## kampf.zwerg (2. März 2013)

an alle freerider pro Besitzer: sind Eure auch total rutschig auf Schnee oder nassen waldboden?


----------



## Elemental (2. März 2013)

Nicht mehr als meine Vans...


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. März 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Mit Sandalen biken?



Über den Sommer bin ich eigentlich nur mit meinen Keens gefahren.
Die haben sogar besseren Grip als meine niedrigen Lowas 

Und Belüftung kann man nie genug haben


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. März 2013)

bin auch schon am überlegen den sommer so sandalen zu testen.

meinst so geschlossene sandalen wie die?
http://www.amazon.de/Keen-Trekking-Sandale-Schwarz-Schuhgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe/dp/B0035FDYUK/ref=sr_1_4?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1362244537&sr=1-4

wobei die merrell gefallen mir fast besser.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Merrell-J87305-Herren-Sandalen-Outdoor-Sandalen/dp/B0013NIE2E/ref=sr_1_1?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1362244757&sr=1-1"]Merrell Cham Cargo Sport J87305 Herren Sandalen/Outdoor-Sandalen: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]


----------



## Fullyfrischling (3. März 2013)

Also habe mir jetzt auch endlich ein paar Schuhe für meine Paddels bestellt, die 5Ten impact low, und habe sie gestern gleich getestet. Bin begeistert die haften wie Pattex an meinen Nukeproof Electron Flat Pedals. nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (3. März 2013)

OT: 





lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bin auch schon am überlegen den sommer so sandalen zu testen.
> 
> meinst so geschlossene sandalen wie die?
> http://www.amazon.de/Keen-Trekking-Sandale-Schwarz-Schuhgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe/dp/B0035FDYUK/ref=sr_1_4?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1362244537&sr=1-4



Genau die bzw. das Schwestermodell.
Gibt's auch mit steiferer Sohle und Click-Vorbereitung.

Den hier find ich auch noch interessant:
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/vaude-saranda-tr-220698/
Für Flats aber wohl eher weniger geeignet


----------



## PhotoCreator (6. März 2013)

So meine Herren, 
heute sind meine Schuhe angekommen zur Erinnerung FiveTen Freerider.
Ich kann nur sagen super genial, die fahren sich echt fast wie Klickis.

Bin begeistert


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. März 2013)

gratzi!!!

ich bin nun auch überzeugt und diesen sommer wewrden luftige sandalen getestet.


----------



## Magnum_KS (7. März 2013)

PhotoCreator schrieb:


> So meine Herren,
> heute sind meine Schuhe angekommen zur Erinnerung FiveTen Freerider.
> Ich kann nur sagen super genial, die fahren sich echt fast wie Klickis.
> 
> Bin begeistert



warum hast du dich für die Freerider entschieden ?? waren die  impact auch in der engeren Wahl ??


----------



## Hill_Runner (7. März 2013)

Weils schnell gehen musste habe ich mir letztes Jahr mal bei Deichmann Schuhe für 20 Euro gekauft.....nach nicht mal zwei Monaten haben meine Flatpedals die Sohlen komplett durchgerockt. Also nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen :-D
Hab zum heizen jetzt auch FiveTen Freeride, kann ich dir auch empfehlen


----------



## PhotoCreator (7. März 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> warum hast du dich für die Freerider entschieden ?? waren die  impact auch in der engeren Wahl ??


Nein sind sie nie gewesen.
Ich fahr kein Downhill und meinen All Mounten Einsatz sind die Freerider völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Magnum_KS (9. März 2013)

gibt es eigentlich auch Schuhe für Frauen die man auf die Flat Pedale anziehen kann oder sind die Five Ten Unisex


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. März 2013)

Jop, die Karver Women.. Die gibts in so kleinen Größen.. Grade für meine bessere Hälfte bestellt..


----------



## MucPaul (9. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit dem 5.10 carver, was mir sehr gut gefällt das der schuh auf der innenseite bis zum knöchel hoch geht und das die schnürrung unter einer großen lasche liegt.
> Der grip auf NC 17 Sudpinn III und Wellgo MG-1 ist damit top !



Na das sind doch mal gescheite 5/10. Endlich mal eine Senkelabdeckung.

Ich habe gestern verschiedene ausprobiert, die 5/10 Baron und McAskill. Passten super, aber die langen Schnürsenkel waren ein Elend, hingen immer in der Gegend rum und das Reinfizzeln unter die Schnürungen ist totaler Murks. Da ist der Schuh nicht zu Ende gedacht, und das bei ca. 100,- 

Auch das neue BOA System bei Scott finde ich nun gar nicht so schlecht. Vielleicht kommt das auch irgendwann bei 5/10.


----------



## Magnum_KS (9. März 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Jop, die Karver Women.. Die gibts in so kleinen Größen.. Grade für meine bessere Hälfte bestellt..



die Five Ten Freerider gibt es auch in kleinen Größen wäre das ein Unisex schuh ??

*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. März 2013)

Das musst Du deine Frau fragen..  Die muss die ja tragen. ^^ Ich find die Karver "besser", vermitteln mehr Festigkeit, Grip & Halt. Daher auch die Entscheidung meiner Holden für das Modell..


----------



## Magnum_KS (9. März 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Das musst Du deine Frau fragen..  Die muss die ja tragen. ^^ Ich find die Karver "besser", vermitteln mehr Festigkeit, Grip & Halt. Daher auch die Entscheidung meiner Holden für das Modell..



ich wollte auch nur mal wissen wie Frauen und Five Ten  von der Passform vertragen,wir haben leider keinen Händler vor Ort wo wir die mal anschauen könnten,wenn es nach ihr geht wären es die Five Ten Freerider VXi pumice/black weil die Farbe gefällt 
*
*


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. März 2013)

Also meine trägt 38, die Karver waren in 38 knalleng, sind wieder zurückgegangen. Da es keine halben Größen in dem Range gibt, hab ich jetzt die 39er kommen lassen, leider noch nicht da, so dass ich dazu noch nischt sagen kann. 

Ansonsten liegen die schon recht gut am Fuß, wie gesagt wird ein sicheres Gefühl vermittelt, sagt Sie.. ^^


----------



## Sofyalpine (11. März 2013)

Kurzer Feldbericht zum 5/10 Baron: 10 Tage am Stück Hügel rauf und runter gebrettert um kein einziges Mal abgerutscht. Nach 10 Tagen Schimano ohne Kleats sahen meine Waden aus wie ein mal durch den Fleischwolf. Einziger Nachteil: wenn du falsch stehst - stehst du falsch. Einfaches nachjustieren ist nicht.


----------



## MucPaul (11. März 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Kurzer Feldbericht zum 5/10 Baron: 10 Tage am Stück Hügel rauf und runter gebrettert um kein einziges Mal abgerutscht. Nach 10 Tagen Schimano ohne Kleats sahen meine Waden aus wie ein mal durch den Fleischwolf. Einziger Nachteil: wenn du falsch stehst - stehst du falsch. Einfaches nachjustieren ist nicht.



Platform Pedale darf man also nur mit 5/10 benutzen, ansonsten rutscht man dauernd ab und zerfleischt sich die Waden. Verstehe ich das richtig?
Die Baron habe ich am Wochenende anprobiert. Passten super. Nur bei den Schnürsenkeln war ich ratlos, weil die immer im Weg waren...


----------



## Sofyalpine (11. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Platform Pedale darf man also nur mit 5/10 benutzen, ansonsten rutscht man dauernd ab und zerfleischt sich die Waden. Verstehe ich das richtig?
> Die Baron habe ich am Wochenende anprobiert. Passten super. Nur bei den Schnürsenkeln war ich ratlos, weil die immer im Weg waren...



Es gibt bestimmt Fahrer die es auch ohne Vibram (gibt ja auch andere Hersteller) können. Ich gehöre nicht dazu ...

Die Schnürsenkel lege ich in den Schuh, links und rechts der Ferse, nach einer halben Stunde finden sie dort immer einen Platz, wo man sie nicht mehr spürt. Zubinden tu ich sie eigentlich nie, halten auch so super.


----------



## Sofyalpine (11. März 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> gratzi!!!
> 
> ich bin nun auch überzeugt und diesen sommer wewrden luftige sandalen getestet.



Arg! Sowas gehört verboten! Sandalen haben auf dem Trail nix verloren!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. März 2013)

Lass ihn doch.. Der Lorenz is halt immer n bissel anders..


----------



## MucPaul (11. März 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Arg! Sowas gehört verboten! Sandalen haben auf dem Trail nix verloren!



Sandalen sind doch ok. 
ABER nicht mit weissen Tennissocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (11. März 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt Fahrer die es auch ohne Vibram (gibt ja auch andere Hersteller) können. Ich gehöre nicht dazu ...
> 
> Die Schnürsenkel lege ich in den Schuh, links und rechts der Ferse, nach einer halben Stunde finden sie dort immer einen Platz, wo man sie nicht mehr spürt. Zubinden tu ich sie eigentlich nie, halten auch so super.


 
5/10 =/= Vibram. Das Zeug, was die machen nennt sich Stealth-Rubber und ist eine Eigenkreation.


----------



## Sofyalpine (11. März 2013)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> 5/10 =/= Vibram. Das Zeug, was die machen nennt sich Stealth-Rubber und ist eine Eigenkreation.



Vibram wahr ja eher als überbegriff gemeint. es gibt halt Markennamen die sich in den Sprachgebrauch einpflegen.


----------



## Sofyalpine (11. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Sandalen sind doch ok.
> ABER nicht mit weissen Tennissocken!



Also ich hab mir mal als Kind einen großen Zeh durchs Kettenblatt gezogen. Bei einem Fahrrad mit Rücktrittbremse musste der komplett durch.

Aber wenn man sich ein Schutzblech dranschraubt...


----------



## Magnum_KS (11. März 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> ... Nach 10 Tagen Schimano ohne Kleats sahen meine Waden aus wie ein mal durch den Fleischwolf. Einziger Nachteil: wenn du falsch stehst - stehst du falsch. Einfaches nachjustieren ist nicht.



das macht mir angst


----------



## Magnum_KS (13. März 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen ab wann die Five Ten Freerider eine naht um die Sohle haben


----------



## Sofyalpine (14. März 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ab wann die Five Ten Freerider eine naht um die Sohle haben



Jep, haben die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. März 2013)

Ab wann war die frage...


----------



## Elemental (17. März 2013)

ab 2012 dacht ich. Oder doch vorher schon?


----------



## Marsgesicht (17. März 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> ab 2012 dacht ich. Oder doch vorher schon?



Meine von 2011 hatten das auch.


----------



## Magnum_KS (18. März 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ab wann die Five Ten Freerider eine naht um die Sohle haben



ich danke euch für eure antworten


----------



## Magnum_KS (19. März 2013)

bin immer noch total unsicher welche Schuhe die richtigen sind ,nun kommen noch die Teva links dazu,ich bin so froh das ich keine Frau bin und mich ständig mit Schuh kauf auseinandersetzen muss
hätte da noch mal eine frage,vielleicht kann mir da noch mal jemand helfen
gibt es Erfahrungen mit den Teva Links Schuhen ??
und kann mir mal jemand sagen was sich an den Five Ten Freerider von Modell 2012 zu 2013 geändert hat außer beim aussehen ??
ich bekomme bald einen anfall


----------



## Yeti666 (19. März 2013)

Erfahrung Teva in #15  !


----------



## OliRay (20. März 2013)

Ich finde beim Downhill/Freeride gibt's keine andere Wahl als Five Ten Impact! Man hat das Gefühl als klebt man am Pedal fest. Allerdings gibts die nun mit Klickies auch! Praktisch ein Zwei-Komponenten Kleber, lol.


----------



## MucPaul (20. März 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> bin immer noch total unsicher welche Schuhe die richtigen sind ,nun kommen noch die Teva links dazu,ich bin so froh das ich keine Frau bin und mich ständig mit Schuh kauf auseinandersetzen muss



Dann hast Du Dich noch nie mit Frauen beim Schuhkauf auseinander gesetzt, denn diese handeln da sehr effizient und pragmatisch.

Im Zweifel bei zwei Paar Schuhen werden nämlich kurzerhand alle beide Paare gekauft und das Problem ist gelöst... (bzw. verschoben, weil Mann ja zahlen muss). 

Der einzige Grund, warum der Schuhkauf so lange dauert, ist, daß Madame beim Verlassen des Geschäfts ein noch schickeres Paar gesehen hat, was sie natürlich auch braucht. Aber sie hat schon alle Hände voll und kann nichts mehr tragen... und nun erst beginnt die zeitaufwendige Qual der Wahl, was sie mitnimmt und was nicht!     

(Woher weiss ich das? Vom letzten Samstagsshopping in der Fußgängerzone)


----------



## Magnum_KS (20. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Dann hast Du Dich noch nie mit Frauen beim Schuhkauf auseinander gesetzt, denn diese handeln sehr effizient und pragmatisch beim Schuhkauf.
> 
> Im Zweifel bei zwei Paar Schuhen werden nämlich kurzerhand alle beide Paare gekauft und das Problem ist gelöst... (bzw. verschoben, weil Mann ja zahlen muss).


ja ja das kenne ich nur zu gut des wegen macht mir das ja so probleme,mir fehlen ein paar weibliche gene um effizient zu handeln


----------



## Elemental (23. März 2013)

Falls jemand der Unterschied zwischen Freerider und Freerider Pro interessiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted263252 (23. März 2013)

Der Pro soll wohl auch schmaler sein...


----------



## Elemental (23. März 2013)

Hab ich jetzt nicht gemerkt. Konnte mich nicht zwischen beiden entscheiden, drum hab ich beide behalten.
Allerdings nur, weil ich den Pro 30â¬ billiger gekriegt hab. Der Mehrpreis ist imho nicht berechtigt. Finde den normalen Freerider genauso gut!


----------



## Deleted263252 (23. März 2013)

Der Mehrpreis hatte mich auch abgeschreckt. Für "nichts" mehr an Leistung.

Meine Freerider (erstmals) kamen vor 3 Tagen incl. Flats (erstmals) wg. Umstieg von Clicks an. Werden in den nächsten Tagen ausprobiert, aber ich denke, ich habe nichts falsch gemacht. Die Kombi Freerider/Shimano Saint wird recht häufig empfohlen. 

Werde berichten!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2013)

Wie ist denn das mit der Passgenauigkeit der Größen bei Fiveten? Habe 41 mit einem eher schmalen Fuß.

Passt die von Fiveten angegebene Größe? 
Oder lieber eine Nummer größer?
Fallen die Schuhe schmal oder breit aus?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (23. März 2013)

bei 5.10 nicht nach den deutschen Größen gehen, sondern nach den US Größen
Nike ist afair da ziemlich ähnlich


----------



## Deleted263252 (23. März 2013)

Hab im Klick-Schuh 43 und im 5-10 auch . Passt wunderbar. Sind vom Schnitt vergleichbar Turnschuhen. Bequem.


----------



## Child3k (24. März 2013)

Viel interessaner wäre doch ein direkter Vergleich der normalen Freerider mit den neuen Freerider VXi (hab ich mir mal bestellt - mal schaun. Die normalen Freerider warn mir zu Skatermäßig) ...


----------



## Elemental (24. März 2013)

Genau den Skater-Look find ich gut. Trag seit 20 Jahren Skater-Schuhe (Vans, Etnies, Emerica etc.) und da passen die Freerider und die Freerider Pro wunderbar dazu 

Bei den VXi würde mich wahrscheinlich der glatte Teil der Sohle stören. Ich weiss, dass das Absicht ist, weil sich manche Leute über zu viel Grip beschwert haben, aber ich glaube das ist nichts für mich.


----------



## nullstein (24. März 2013)

Wenn denn die VXi irgendwann mal erhältlich wären.Aktuell sieht es ja nach Mitte/Ende April aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (24. März 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Bei den VXi würde mich wahrscheinlich der glatte Teil der Sohle stören. Ich weiss, dass das Absicht ist, weil sich manche Leute über zu viel Grip beschwert haben, aber ich glaube das ist nichts für mich.



Hä?!  Was bedeutet zuviel Grip? Und gerade die glatte Sohle erzeugt dann ja noch mehr Grip, steht man sicherlich richtig gut mit auf dem Pedal, beim Gehen im Gelände kann es auf lockeren Böden dafür recht unangenehm werden.


----------



## Elemental (24. März 2013)

Hatte ich irgendwo so gelesen. In dem glatten Teil der Sohle können sich die Pins der Pedale doch nicht so festkrallen, wie in der normalen Sohle.


----------



## -Wally- (25. März 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Hatte ich irgendwo so gelesen. In dem glatten Teil der Sohle können sich die Pins der Pedale doch nicht so festkrallen, wie in der normalen Sohle.



Öhm...wir reden doch hier von einer Sohle aus Gummi, auch nachgiebigem Gummi und Pins, die zumeist aus 3 bis 4mm starken Schrauben oder Metallspitzen bestehen, oder?
Mit diesem Sachverhalt im Kopf einfach nochmal drüber nachdenken...oder schau Dir mal an, was reine Kletterschuhe für Sohlen haben.


----------



## Elemental (25. März 2013)

Hmm, also ich würde immernoch meinen, dass sich die Pins in das normale 510 Profil besser krallen können.


----------



## Deleted263252 (25. März 2013)

Sagen wir mal so: 
Die glatte Fläche nimmt PINs dann auf, wenn diese wg. Schuhgröße etc. bei den "normalen" Freerider genau zwischen die Kreise in der Sohle treffen. Denn dann steckt der Pin nur ein Mini-Stück in der Sohle. 

Bei meinen 43er Latschen passts aber ganz genau...


----------



## -Wally- (25. März 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich würde immernoch meinen, dass sich die Pins in das normale 510 Profil besser krallen können.



Die Pins krallen sich direkt ins Gummi, das Profil hat damit nichts zu tun und da liegen ja auch gerade die Vorteile von dem Stealth Rupper und ähnlichen Sohlen, dass dieser die Belastungen gut abkann, andere Sohlen bekommen irgendwann kleine Löcher oder Risse und sehen irgendwann richtig zerfressen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAXXIANER (26. März 2013)

Fährt hier noch jemand stinknormale Vans auf Flats?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. März 2013)

ja bis vor kurzem noch vans covert aber die sohle zerhauts viel viel schneller als beim freerider


----------



## Maas89 (27. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte keinen extra Thread aufmachen, deswegen klinke ich mich hier mal ein  Ich suche ein paar neue Schuhe für den AM Sektor. Also für Touren. Gefahren wird mit Flat Pedalen  

Was könnt ihr da so empfehlen? Ich hatte schon die Five Teen anprobiert aber die sind ja wie ein Klotz am Bein


----------



## Ghoste (27. März 2013)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Da es bisher noch niemand erwähnt hat:
> 
> *Sombrio!
> 
> ...



Ach und mittlerweile auch noch die hier 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71080

Krass nochmal güntiger


----------



## Magnum_KS (27. März 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich möchte keinen extra Thread aufmachen, deswegen klinke ich mich hier mal ein  Ich suche ein paar neue Schuhe für den AM Sektor. Also für Touren. Gefahren wird mit Flat Pedalen
> 
> Was könnt ihr da so empfehlen? Ich hatte schon die Five Teen anprobiert aber die sind ja wie ein Klotz am Bein



ich habe mir die Teva links bestellt,will sie auch für das Touren fahren
die gab es bei zalando in schwarz für 64 Steine,musste sie aber 1 bis 1,5 Nr größer nehmen fallen klein aus aus meiner Sicht


----------



## alf2013 (27. März 2013)

wenn ich mit flats unterwegs bin (winter), dann hab ich normale winterstiefel an (eigentlich wanderschuhe). 

in den "trockenen" monaten bin ich mit einem salomon speedcross unterwegs. hier nochmals spezielle schuhe zu kaufen - naja, dazu bin ich nicht bereit. außerdem sind die dinger um welten besser, wenn es darum geht, damit zu gehen (dämpfung und sohle) ...
(und beim fahren bin ich noch nie mit den füßen abgerutscht)

beim rad, wo die clickies drauf sind, hab ich einen northwave ...


----------



## Maas89 (27. März 2013)

Ist die Sohle vom Speedcross wirklich zum Biken geeignet? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. 

Die Sombrio sind interessant. Würdet ihr lieber die Knöchel hohen nehmen oder doch die flachen? Vom Schutz her würd ich fast die Knöchel hohen nehmen aber stört das nicht beim Pedalieren?

Gibts vielleicht sonst noch Alternativen?


----------



## alf2013 (27. März 2013)

warum sollte er nicht geeignet sein. sohle hat er. die pedale haben die pins. beide räder bleiben normalerweise während der fahrt am boden. also nix springen, hüpfen oder was weiß ich ...

nur bei trage- oder schiebepassagen sind diese schuhe um welten besser. hier sind reine radschuhe leider fast immer ein klump.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. März 2013)

photocreator schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich suche schuhe für flat pedale.
> Könnt ihr mir helfen?
> Auf was muss ich achten oder könnt ihr welche empfehlen?



5 10 !


----------



## Deleted263252 (27. März 2013)

5 10 - haften wie ein altes Kaugummi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (27. März 2013)




----------



## Maas89 (27. März 2013)

alf2013 schrieb:


> warum sollte er nicht geeignet sein. sohle hat er. die pedale haben die pins. beide räder bleiben normalerweise während der fahrt am boden. also nix springen, hüpfen oder was weiß ich ...
> 
> nur bei trage- oder schiebepassagen sind diese schuhe um welten besser. hier sind reine radschuhe leider fast immer ein klump.



Ich mein wegen den "Stollen" an der Sohle. Die Pins können sich ja kaum wo "festhalten" würde ich jetzt sagen aber kann auch sein das es in der Praxis anderst ist. Das sind auf jedenfall klasse Freizeitschuhe, da gibt es nichts.


----------



## alf2013 (28. März 2013)

klar hast du recht im direkten vergleich. da schneiden dann die spezialschuhe natürlich besser ab. doch ein guter kompromiss ist es. und glaub mir, der unterschied ist nicht soooo groß, wie man meinen sollte ...


----------



## Gatekeeper (28. März 2013)

5.10 ;-)


----------



## OliRay (29. März 2013)

5.10ð


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

5.10


----------



## Magnum_KS (29. März 2013)

Teva Links


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> Teva Links



Du bist raus


----------



## Magnum_KS (29. März 2013)

so schlecht sind die Teva gar nicht,sicher zum downhill und freeriden sind die 5.10 die besser wahl,zum touren und gelegenheits fahren tun es die teva sicher auch und für 64   5.10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kordl (29. März 2013)

Hab mir jetzt auch nach langem hin und her 5.10 Freerider geholt.

In Verbindung mit den Shimano Saint (Scheibe raus) suprer Grip.

Bin von Klick auf Flat umgestiegen.

An der Technik muß ich noch feilen da mir die Schuhe bei Anfahrten (Spüngen) immer vom Pedal abhauen.

Tja das mir der Körperspannung lernt man nicht mit Klicks. 

Tom


----------



## <NoFear> (29. März 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> ...
> An der Technik muß ich noch feilen da mir die Schuhe bei Anfahrten (Spüngen) immer vom Pedal abhauen.
> 
> Tja das mir der Körperspannung lernt man nicht mit Klicks. ...



Yepp, Pedalstellung und Körperspannung dann klappt das mit den Schuhen. Dürfte mit den 510 kein Problem sein . Das hast du schnell raus!


----------



## Deleted263252 (29. März 2013)

also, die freerider mit den Shimano damit Pedale gingen 1-a.endgeile Kombi!


----------



## Deleted263252 (29. März 2013)

Nicht gingen,funzen! heute 10 Stunden dauertest


----------



## Lateralus87 (2. April 2013)

Servus,
kurze Frage, nachdem irgendwie jede zweite Antwort gefühlt 5ten gelautet hat.
Was ist genau der Vorteil von den Dingern?
Momentan fahre ich meine AM und Enduro Touren mit Etnies Skateschuhen. Die bieten boben halt auf den Pedalen (Nukeproof Proton) und auch im Schuh selbst guten halt. Die Sohle ist ja auch so ne spezielle Mischung die klebriger ist.

Sind die wirklich besser, oder ist das ein gehype um die Dinger weil ein paar Profis die fahren?

Würd mich mal interssieren.

Merci.


----------



## Sofyalpine (2. April 2013)

Aufgrund der derzeitigen Wetterverhältnisse und den hohen Anteil von Tragepassagen durch hohen Schnee, hatte ich auf meinen letzten zwei Touren Dr.Martens an. Hoher Schaft, wasserdicht, so gut wie kein Profil. Fazit: haftet 1A, ist nicht so gut belüftet wie der 5/10, was aber bei Sauwetter gar kein Nachteil ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (2. April 2013)

mit vans zum beispiel (dünne sohle) haben mir immer die füße wehgetan und die sohle zerhauts nach paar wochen


----------



## cytrax (2. April 2013)

Die 5/10 Sohle "KLEBT" einfach auf dem Pedal


----------



## kampf.zwerg (2. April 2013)




----------



## rjfreeride (2. April 2013)

Tach,
würde mir auch gerne 5.10 holen, hab allerdings Schuhgröße 50 und bisher noch keine in meiner Größe gefunden. Könnt ihr irgendwelche Schuhe in meiner Größe empfehlen?
Danke!


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2013)

Ich hatte die 5.10 Impact mit DMR Vault getestet. Durch die grobe sohle konnte ich den Fuß zu sehr "links/rechts" drehen. Verkauft! Nen ollen Nike 6.0 Skaterschuh geholt, perfekt! Durch die glatte Sohle können die Pins vom Pedal sehr gut haften.
Weiterer Vorteil: Skaterschuhe kosten nen Bruchteil und halten auch nicht (viel) kürzer.


----------



## Lateralus87 (11. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Weiterer Vorteil: Skaterschuhe kosten nen Bruchteil und halten auch nicht (viel) kürzer.


 
Gerade wenn man sie bei eBay ergattert. Für den Zweck muss es ja nicht das neueste Special Edition Modell von Etnies oder DC sein.

Fahre nun auch seit drei Jahren (zwei auf Touren Hardtail mit XPEDO Pedalen) und eben seit September auf Elektron permanent mit Skaterschuhen. 
Konnte keinen größeren Verschleiß festestellen. Zudem hab ich sie noch permanent normal angehabt!


----------



## cytrax (11. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 5.10 Impact mit DMR Vault getestet. Durch die grobe sohle konnte ich den Fuß zu sehr "links/rechts" drehen.



WTF!? Ich hab die Impact und NC-17 Sudpin III und ich kann da definitiv nichts drehen.


----------



## rastlos (11. April 2013)

der Vans-Gravel ist echt klasse.Klebt auch regelrecht am pedal.


----------



## Elemental (26. April 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Die Pins krallen sich direkt ins Gummi, das Profil hat damit nichts zu tun und da liegen ja auch gerade die Vorteile von dem Stealth Rupper und ähnlichen Sohlen, dass dieser die Belastungen gut abkann, andere Sohlen bekommen irgendwann kleine Löcher oder Risse und sehen irgendwann richtig zerfressen aus.



Bitte mal den Bericht hier lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/25/fahrbericht-five-ten-freerider-vxi/


----------



## -Wally- (26. April 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Bitte mal den Bericht hier lesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/25/fahrbericht-five-ten-freerider-vxi/



Hab ich! Passt doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (26. April 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hab ich! Passt doch



Meinte nur, wegen deines Postings auf Seite 6:



-Wally- schrieb:


> Hä?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Wally- (26. April 2013)

Dann lies Dir mal die Posting beim Fahrbericht durch, da haben wir das Thema auch nochmal durchgekaut...
Fakt ist eben, dass man von weniger Grip garnicht reden kann wenn man fest auf'm Pedal steht...bei leichter Entlastung kann man den Fuß aber leichter drehen, klar die Pins können sich ja nirgendwo am Profil verhaken, "beißen" aber zu, wenn man richtig auf dem Pedal steht.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. April 2013)

kann jemand was über die langzeitabnutzung der stealth sohle sagen? evtll auch bilder?


----------



## Maas89 (27. April 2013)

Also ich habe seid kurzem den Teva Crank mid und bin echt begeistert von dem Schuh. Er ist nicht so "klobig" wie die Five Teen und sau bequem! Der Grip auf dem Pedal ist ebenfalls sehr gut, genauso wie die Optik. 

Hab ich bei Amazon fÃ¼r gerade mal 40â¬ geschossen. Da konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen


----------



## ridingGiants (28. April 2013)

Gibts irgendwelche Schuhe in verbreiteten Läden wie Deichmann mit gutem Grip und guter Belüftung? Preis sollte auch eher niedrig sein.


----------



## juh (28. April 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> kann jemand was über die langzeitabnutzung der stealth sohle sagen? evtll auch bilder?



ich kann nur was zur haltbarkeit des impact sagen (bin inzwischen beim dritten paar angelangt): bei nahezu täglicher nutzung im tourenbetrieb mit regelmäßigen ausflügen in bikeparks (ein hoch auf das studentenleben...) hat mir die sohle zielich genau ein jahr gehalten (dann gabs erste löcher in der sohle, vor allem an den ballen). 
inzwischen ist meine fahrfrequenz (ca 2 mal pro woche, hauptsächlich touren) leider gesunken, mein jetziges paar impact hält inzwischen seit zwei jahren und dürfte noch etwas mitmachen.
theoretisch gibts zumindes für die impact eine neue sohle einzeln. allerdings wird die sohle des impact mit der zeit ein gutes stück weicher.


----------



## Kordl (28. April 2013)

ridingGiants schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwelche Schuhe in verbreiteten Läden wie Deichmann mit gutem Grip und guter Belüftung? Preis sollte auch eher niedrig sein.



Sers 

Hab auch überall nachgeschaut.  Bei Deichmann und Co hab ich nirgends Schuhe gefunden wo die Sohle gepast hätte. Alle zu viel Profil meiner Meinung nach. 

Tom


----------



## -Wally- (2. Mai 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> Sers
> 
> Hab auch überall nachgeschaut.  Bei Deichmann und Co hab ich nirgends Schuhe gefunden wo die Sohle gepast hätte. Alle zu viel Profil meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Tom



Ich hab mir auch schonmal Skaterlatschen beim Deichmann angesehen, aber das Problem bei diesem ganzen minderwertigen Zeug, was die da haben ist einfach, dass es da scheinbar keine Schuhe mit gescheiter Sohle gibt und damit meine ich vorallem die inneren Werte, weil die Botten keine Steifigkeit haben, da fehlt irgendwie überall die Zwischensohle.
Da wird man im Outdoorladen eher fündig...


----------



## Wilddieb (3. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte mir auch zum Biken solche Billig Skaterschuhe geholt, hab gedacht, joa, wird ja eh immer Schmutzig und geht schnell kapputt.  
(Ich will die Victory, hoppla,.. ich meine Marke mal nicht nenn...  )

Ein zwei Ausfahrten und beim ersten Mal Abrutschen wurde die Sohle fast komplett durchtrennt! 
Auch wenn man etwas steinigere Wege hochkraxelt taugt so eine Billigsohle nix, das tut schon richtig weh.
Es ist einfach ein dünschichtiges labriges Etwas mit einem Gummiüberzug dass die dann Schuhsohle nennen.

Dann hab ich mal gute Etnies Skater Schuhe mit besseren Sohlen zum Biken genommen. Abseits vom Bike echt geniale Schuhe, aber nach ein paar Mal Biken waren die Sohlen ebenfalls zerschnitten. Nicht sehr schlimm, allerdings dann nicht mehr Wasserfest und von Grip auf dem Pedal konnte ich auch nie wirklich sprechen. Hab die aber trotzdem min noch ein Jahr gefahren um sie ganz durch zu kriegen.

Nun hab ich mir die Danny MacAskill von Five Ten geholt (Basieren auf dem Freerider Vorgänger) und die sind schon etwas ganz anderes. Da hab ich das Gefühl ich hätte Superkleber auf der Sohle! 
Die Positionierung ist etwas mühsam, aber steht man mal drauf, dann steht man wie festgeschraubt solange man keinen Grund findet zum Abfliegen.

Zum Thema Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber die Verarbeitung und das Material machen einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Cherry (20. Mai 2013)

nachdem ich jetzt hier alles gelesen hab und dazu den bereicht der verlinkt wurde,weiss ich jetzt wieder nicht was ich kaufen soll


----------



## OliRay (20. Mai 2013)

Ich hab Five Ten Impact. Manche mögen über zu viel Grip lästern, allerdings wird es immer solche Quasselbacken geben die lästern. Um was geht's hier? Haltbare Bike-Schuhe mit gutem Grip. Sollen sie noch einigermaßen aussehen, so kommst an 5/10 nicht vorbei. Ich Fahr die Impact nu 3 Jahre, kein Verschleiß feststellbar. Als nächstes würd ich mir den Freerider von 5/10 holen, sind etwas leichter als der Impakt!
Gruß Oli


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Mai 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Ich hab Five Ten Impact. Manche mögen über zu viel Grip lästern, allerdings wird es immer solche Quasselbacken geben die lästern. Um was geht's hier? Haltbare Bike-Schuhe mit gutem Grip. Sollen sie noch einigermaßen aussehen, so kommst an 5/10 nicht vorbei.


 
falsch!
kommt erst mal auf die genaue flachpedalart an.

ich fahr zum Beispiel flachpedale ohne Spikes und somit hab ich auch die Freiheit jeden schuh der mir gefällt und wozu ich grad lust hab dafür zu verwenden, die einzige Voraussetzung  ist bishen Profil.

es mag sein das man sich durch pedale mit Spikes einige Möglichkeiten verbaut, nen gemütlichen schuh zu verwenden oder zumindest stark einschränkt.

und die 5/10 sehen meiner Ansicht nach grottig aus, allein deswegen würde ich solche teile schon nicht verwenden.


----------



## OliRay (20. Mai 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ch fahr zum Beispiel flachpedale ohne Spikes und somit hab ich auch die Freiheit jeden schuh der mir gefällt und wozu ich grad lust hab dafür zu verwenden, die einzige Voraussetzung  ist bishen Profil.



Na ich denke das kommt schon auch darauf an was für ne Art von Bike du fährst, auf deinen persönlichen Geschmack und Vorlieben und auf das Terrain. Ne Feierabendrunde über den Zigarrettenautomaten zur Eisdiele ist natürlich anders als ein Downhilltraining, wobei man hier ja nicht in abgeschnittenen Leginas und bauchfreiem Trikot auftaucht. Dies sollte hier auch nicht diskutiert werden, sondern welche Schuhe wir gut finden. Ich finde 5/10 super zum Mtb fahren (selbstverständlich bieten sich da Flatpedale mit "Spikes" an)!


----------



## Wilddieb (20. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr die Fiveten auch auf dem Singlespeeder wo ebenfalls Flats mit Spikes drauf sind. Wenn man mal richtig reintreten muss, dann bringen es die Schuhe echt mit der steifen Sohle.
Die sind ja nicht zum Cruisen, sondern sozusagen Arbeitsschuhe für den Biker aber fallen im Alltag nicht mehr auf als Skaterschuhe, sind allerdings nicht ganz so bequem.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (20. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch schonmal Skaterlatschen beim Deichmann angesehen, aber das Problem bei diesem ganzen minderwertigen Zeug, was die da haben ist einfach, dass es da scheinbar keine Schuhe mit gescheiter Sohle gibt und damit meine ich vorallem die inneren Werte, weil die Botten keine Steifigkeit haben, da fehlt irgendwie überall die Zwischensohle.
> Da wird man im Outdoorladen eher fündig...



Bin jetzt seit knapp 2 jahren mit deichmann Skaterschuhen gefahren.
Bei einem Schuh reißt nun langsam die Sohle auf... schade, denn für 20 Euro war das natürlich der preishammer.

Demnächst werde ich aber auch mal gute Five Tens kaufen, denn nachdem was man so hört, sollen die auf Flatpedalen mit Pins einfach kleben wie nix und die Sohle ist schön haltbar... bin gespannt.

Allerdings blicke ich bei Five Ten durch die Palette nicht durch... danny Mac a skill, Impact, Freerider.... keine Ahnung wo da die Unterschiede liegen außer im Optischen und den preisen.

Da muss ich mich erstmal durcharbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Mai 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Dies sollte hier auch nicht diskutiert werden, sondern welche Schuhe wir gut finden. Ich finde 5/10 super zum Mtb fahren (selbstverständlich bieten sich da Flatpedale mit "Spikes" an)!


 
ist aber der entscheidende punkt wenn man sich die Freiheit nimmt nen angenehmen schuh benutzen zu können verbaut hat, indem man pedale mit Spikes verwendet aus nem unsinigen Aberglauben das es so viel besser ist als andere pedale.

ich für meinen teil kann alles fahren ohne Spikes, egal ob downhill, transalps oder nur in der Stadt rumkurven und konnte mich noch nie über zu wenig grip in irgend einer art beklagen.

den Hype um, nimm Spikes weil besser hab ich durchaus mitbekommen, aber das dann so Diskussionen zu sehen sind  indem leute klagen das es keine schuhe die dafür sinvoll sind gibt oder gar unbequem...wundert mich nicht und weckt durchaus ein müdes lächeln darüber.

darum sollte jedem klar sein wenn man diese Option nimmt hat man absolut *keine* Auswahl bei schuhen und muss mit den hässlichen und teils sehr unbequemen 5/10 leben.

ich für meinen teil bin froh diese grausigen schuhe nicht verwenden zu müssen, und kann wirklich jeden schuh verwenden auf den ich gerade lust hab, auch wenn ich dadurch uncool bin so megacoole Spikes zu ignorieren.


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> absolut *keine* Auswahl bei schuhen



gooott is das ein gelaber..! 

Ich fahr seit 1,5 Jahren Nike 6.0 mit DMR Vault. 
Kennst du Pedale mit längeren Pins?

Ich kann, selbstverständlich, jeden schuh auf dem Pedal fahren!


----------



## Mr_Cherry (20. Mai 2013)

Ich hab DMR V12 und such dafür was passendes.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wilddieb (20. Mai 2013)

Joa, klassische Spike Pedalen. Wie ich schon sagte, mit den Fifeten stehst du wie festgeschraubt. Von daher für den Freerider meine absolute Kaufempfehlung. 
Aber wenn du normale Skaterschuhe oder ähnliches zum Biken entbehren kannst, fahre mal ne Weile mit denen. Du merkst sicher ziemlich schnell ob die ausreichen oder nicht. 

Um die Fiveten ist schon etwas ein Hype ausgebrochen, meiner Meinung nach berechtigt. Aber gibt sicher auch andere Schuhe die was taugen.


----------



## cytrax (21. Mai 2013)

Also das Flats ohne Pins guten halt bieten is echt nur Gschwätz... 

Die 5/10 Sohle is einfach purer Klebstoff, aber nur in Verbindung mit Pins. Ich find meine Impact jetzt nicht unbequem (ok, vielleicht bissel warm aber das nehm ich in kauf^^) Und sooooooo unhübsch find ich sie gar nicht, mit genug Dreck drauf siehts eh keiner mehr  

Da die meisten eh 5/10 fahren juckt die Optik ja eh net weil die ja dann alle ach so hässliche Schuhe anhaben


----------



## Jocki (21. Mai 2013)

Ich ärgere mich auch immer, das die Jungs von 5.10 einfach keine vernünftigen Schuhe auf ihre Sohlen bauen können. Häßlich find ich sie außerdem auch noch. Aber alle Alternativen die ich probiert habe, hatten auch ihre Fehler.

- Hanwag Rock zustiegsschuh: schön steif, akzeptabler grip, aber leider eine sehr dicke Sohle- sehr unrundes Tretverhalten.

- Ganda Guide: akzeptabler Grip, schön flach, aber mir zu weich beim treten.

- Adidas Terrex Fast R: zu weich, zu rutschig.

Jetzt hab ich mir auch mal die FiveTens bestellt- mal sehen was die können.


----------



## Ghoste (21. Mai 2013)

Für den Fall dass ich mich wiederhole, bzw. nicht alle den ganze Thread gelesen haben: schaut euch doch mal die Schuhe von Sombrio an!
Zur Zeit wieder einige günstige Modelle bei CRC. Haben ebenfalls eine "Spezialsohle" und sehen wie normale Schuhe aus!
Hab bereits 2 Paar wobei ich eins zum Fahren nehm' und eins meistens nur so anziehe!


----------



## Jocki (21. Mai 2013)

@Ghoste: Das ist ja das Problem. Ich will zum Biken keine Schuhe die aussehen wie ein gewöhnlicher Sneaker, sonder einen funktionellen Schuh.

Sprich: Steife Sohle, Profilierung an Schuhspitze und unter der Ferse, einen scharfen Absatz, Gamaschentauglich,einen vernünftigen Aufbau mit guter (abgedeckter) Schnürung, wenig Feuchtigkeit aufnehmendes Material, leicht...

Es ist mir ein Rätsel wieso kein Hersteller mal sowas produziert.


----------



## MM76 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir beim großen Fluss die "Teva The Links Mid" zu sehr günstigen 59,- bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden Sehr guter Grip!


----------



## Ghoste (21. Mai 2013)

@Jocki war auch nicht speziell auf dich bezogen ;-)
Nur leider hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass mittlerweile von den meisten gedacht wird:
Wenn ich Flats fahre, dann brauch ich 5-10 (oder wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde: Flats mit Pins kann man nur mit 5-10 fahren :-D)

Wollte hier nur eine Alternative nennen, die auch nach dem Biken im Cafe getragen werden kann (wobei mir persönlich egal ist wie ich da dann drin sitze ;-)) und auch funktionell ist.

Aber auch hier ist es langsam wie bei den Reifen - alles "Geschmackssache"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Profilierung an Schuhspitze



magst mir mal erklären für was die gut ist?


----------



## OliRay (21. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich ist es schwierig zu sagen, jeder Fuß ist anders und jeder Biker hat so seine Vorstellung von Schuhen. rebirth hat scho recht. Kannst jeden schuh fahren. Dir muss er taugen. Falls du mit Pond fährst is ne steifere Sohle von Vorteil. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau  ist schwer zu finden


----------



## Jocki (21. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> magst mir mal erklären für was die gut ist?



Um steile Schnee- Wiesen- oder Matschhänge hinaufsteigen zu können. Ne ordentliche Profilierung vor dem Ballenbereich ist da ziemlich hilfreich.


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2013)

achsoo... ich dachte VORNE am schuh. du meinst ja UNTER dem schuh ^^ Dachte an die impact, die haben die sohle, warum auch immer, seitlich hoch...


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem. Ich will zum Biken keine Schuhe die aussehen wie ein gewöhnlicher Sneaker, sonder einen funktionellen Schuh.
> 
> Sprich: Steife Sohle, Profilierung an Schuhspitze und unter der Ferse, einen scharfen Absatz, Gamaschentauglich,einen vernünftigen Aufbau mit guter (abgedeckter) Schnürung, wenig Feuchtigkeit aufnehmendes Material, leicht...
> 
> Es ist mir ein Rätsel wieso kein Hersteller mal sowas produziert.


 
das ist der punkt egal ob 5/10,Teva,Sombrio,... die sehen alle aus wie aus dem gleichen eimer gespuckt, simple snikerverschnitte, 0815 aufbau ohne Funktionalität, ob sie bequem sind ist zufallssache damit muss man leben.

ich fahr inov8 auf dem bike und pfeife auf die Spikes oder Pins.


----------



## Jocki (21. Mai 2013)

Inov8- Respekt! Geniale Schuhe- zum laufen. Aber mir ist die Sohle selbst beim 390er viel zu weich zum biken. Damit kriegt man ja Null Druck aufs Pedal.


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Mai 2013)

Ist auch ne Option, die Stollen an den Schuhen anstatt an den Pedalen. Falls man doch mal abrutschen sollte, tut es weniger weh.


----------



## Jocki (21. Mai 2013)

Genau der gleiche Hirnfurz kam mir heut beim radeln. Ein flatpedal mit fiveten Gummi trittfläche und dazu Schuhe mit Spikes unten dran. Ob das funktionieren würde?


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Mai 2013)

Zum Biken sicher, zum Herumlaufen weniger.  
Es gibt ja aber Pedalen, die ne Grip Fläche haben wien Skateboard. Ich glaube nicht dass die gut zum Biken taugen, aber überlege ich mir mal als Option für meinen Singlespeeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelbesradl (21. Mai 2013)

Servus,

sind diese Schuhe für Flat Pedale eigentlich irgendwie steifer in der Sohle als normale Schuhe? Oder geht es im Grunde nur um die Gummimischung, Schnürsenkelabdeckung etc.
Soweit ich weiß sind Rennradschuhe mit Klicks in der Sohle verstärkt, um mehr Druck aus dem ganzen Fuss aufs Pedal zu bekommen.
Wenn ja, welche Schuhe sind denn etwas steifer?

Wer hat denn die Teva Pinner 2 schon getestet? Die würden mir nämlich optisch noch am ehesten zusagen.

Grüße,

Mike, der derzeit mit Shimano Saint Pedalen und Adidas Samba fährt und nicht wirklich zufrieden ist.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Inov8- Respekt! Geniale Schuhe- zum laufen. Aber mir ist die Sohle selbst beim 390er viel zu weich zum biken. Damit kriegt man ja Null Druck aufs Pedal.


 
kommt auf Modell und persönliche vorlieben an.
ich verwende seit gut 4 jahren den 330er und speziel da wo ich fast täglich unterwegs bin und meinen fussaufbau+bewegungsgewohnheiten und anforderungen ist er das das Optimum für alles.

der terroc 330 hat ne härtere sohle als der 390 roclite, die haben alle sehr unterschiedliche sohlenhärten unabhängig von der gewichtsklasse.
die terrafly Serie soll die härtesten sohlen bei inov8 haben soweit ich weis.

ich lebe nähe hintersee ist in Österreich im Salzburger land, das ist eine almregion in ~1000-1500m da sind fast nur wiesen mit nur leicht gesträuten wäldern.
 da unterwegs sein auf nassen wiesen in teils 40° Steigungen mit so 5/10 und co "ballerinas" mit radiergumisohle währe da Selbstmord.

ich muss gelegentlich absteigen und das rad nen hang hinaufschieben dafür ist nun mal griff auf fast jedem Untergrund auch matschige nasse wiesen ein muss.

und 2 paar schuhe mit sich rumschleppen unsinig , ebenso laufketten, wenn ein schuh alles abdecken kann perfekten tragekompfort+reiner 100% technischer aufbau sprich gewicht+grip+tragekompfort alles auf Maximum getrimmt.

für Stadtmenschen mögen snikerschuhe ok sein um mal gelegentlich absteigen zu können, wenn man mehr will muss es halt was ordentliches sein.

und schuhe mit Profil die für gelände gemacht ind mit ordentlichen Profil halten auf den stiftpedalen 0.



gelbesradl schrieb:


> sind diese Schuhe für Flat Pedale eigentlich irgendwie steifer in der Sohle als normale Schuhe? Oder geht es im Grunde nur um die Gummimischung, Schnürsenkelabdeckung etc.
> Soweit ich weiß sind Rennradschuhe mit Klicks in der Sohle verstärkt, um mehr Druck aus dem ganzen Fuss aufs Pedal zu bekommen.
> Wenn ja, welche Schuhe sind denn etwas steifer?


 
bei 8/10 und co geht's nur um die sohle, das ist der unterschied, der obere aufbau ist wie du auch auf Bildern erkennen wirst nix sonderliches gegenüber irgend nem Kaufhaus schuh.

die gummimischung ist härter und hat kaum/kein Profil damit der gummi auf den winzigen stiftchen oder Spikes greift und damit er eben nicht zerfetzt wird wie ein normaler sohlengummi.
der positive Nebeneffekt des härteren Gummis ist auch wie du sagst, das der ganze schuh bishen steifer wird wodurch die meisten sagen sie können besser kraft aufs pedal übertragen, das hängt aber eher von deiner gesammten beinmuskulatur ab+wo du mit dem fuss am pedal stehst, fahrgewohnheit,usw....
für ungeübte werden zumindest steife sohlen empfohlen.

ich für meinen teil bevorzuge mittelweichen gummi.
 zu steife sohlen nehmen mir zu viel kontrolle und zu weiche sohlen werden zu schwammig auf dem pedal.
die gesammthärte ist somit eher ne geschmackssache.



Jocki schrieb:


> Genau der gleiche Hirnfurz kam mir heut beim radeln. Ein flatpedal mit fiveten Gummi trittfläche und dazu Schuhe mit Spikes unten dran. Ob das funktionieren würde?


 
würde es und so lauf/trailrunnerschuhe gibt es die selbstständig bei bedarf metalspikes ausfahren zum Beispiel icebugs.
die sind zwar in erster Linie dafür gedacht im winter bei Eisflächen auszufahren um da zu greifen im gelände taugen die aber genausogut.

das pedal einfach in flüssiges gummi tauchen dann raus und trocknen lassen.... fertig ist das gummipedal.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Mai 2013)

Wie fallen die 5.10 Impact eigentlich aus? Kann man bedenkenlos eine halbe Größe kleiner bestellen oder ist dann nicht mehr genug Platz für die Zehen bzw. sind sie dann von der Breite her sehr enganliegend?


----------



## Mr_Cherry (21. Mai 2013)

Und der Schuh ausm Link is übertrieben?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jocki (21. Mai 2013)

@Lorenz: Was fährst Du denn für ein Pedal? Hast Du da mal ne Modellbezeichnung? Ein paar Bikebergsteiger schwören ja auf Trialpedale. Die sollen sich mit klassischer Wanderschuhprofilierung gut vertragen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Mai 2013)

gelbesradl schrieb:


> Mike, der derzeit mit Shimano Saint Pedalen und Adidas Samba fährt und nicht wirklich zufrieden ist.



Samba ist schon ein Schrott Schuh und dann wunderst dich, dass der nicht Flatpedaltauglich ist? Jeder normale vernünftige Skate oder Basketballschuh erzeugt mehr grip. Oder halt ne rubberstealthsohle von fiveten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Mai 2013)

@_Jocki_
ich verwende ganz normale klassische teile wo halt nur bishen Profil vorraussetzung eines schuhes ist.

http://www.bike24.de/p116866.html
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Pedale/Ped....html?MODsid=156932ec104cd6b37913b0af75f7673a

wobei meine  von der form her zwischen den beiden liegen, hatte ich mal in nem bikeladen vor paar jahren glaub ~3 jahren gekauft, Hersteller weis ich nicht mehr genau hatten um die 50â¬ gekostet.
meine haben mehr zaken als der nc17 aber sind nicht spitz wie der try all, also die form liegt zwischen den beiden.

gibt sicher leute die sagen die haben insgesammt  weniger grip mit sowas als Radiergummischuhe kombiniert mit Spikes.
 ich hab wie gesagt top grip mehr als ausreihend und hab zu jederzeit die kontrolle, da das Profil des rahmens vom pedal hervorragend mit dem Profil eines schuhs zusammengreift.
vermisst hab ich bisher an den simplen pedalen nie was, was mich wundert wenn man bedenkt das leute so auf Spikes schwÃ¶ren.

wie gesagt ist sicher ansichtsache was eine mehr liegt, ich fÃ¼r meinen teil lege sehr viel wert auf das Schuhwerk und wÃ¼rde da niemals Kompromisse machen bei pedalen schon.

anderes ding ich war damit genauso schon mit 2kg 3mm dicken lederbergstiefeln unterwegs mit massiver vibram sohle, war ebenfalls kein ding, ich denk auf diesen ministiftchen der spikepedale wÃ¼rde ich beim ersten in die pedale tretten abruschen....
downhill wÃ¼rd ich aber mit den brocken nicht fahren da man sehr gromotorisch wird durch die masse der schuhe und die Festigkeit der sohle. 

nur mit glatten sohlen wird's auf simplen pedalen rutschig, aber glatte schuhe verwendet man nur in der Stadt und nicht in den bergen.

ich hab nix gegen 5/10 und co nur fÃ¼r jemanden der wirklich in den bergen lebt mit dem bike sind das halt nur... snikers und unbrauchbares Schuhwerk.


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wie fallen die 5.10 Impact eigentlich aus? Kann man bedenkenlos eine halbe Größe kleiner bestellen oder ist dann nicht mehr genug Platz für die Zehen bzw. sind sie dann von der Breite her sehr enganliegend?



Also mir passt meine normale Größe.



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt das leute so auf Spikes schwören.



Musst halt eben ausprobieren und dich selbst davon überzeugen. Außerdem heißen die Dinger Pins


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Mai 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Musst halt eben ausprobieren und dich selbst davon überzeugen. Außerdem heißen die Dinger Pins


 
ich unterscheide zwischen den flachen stumpfen schrauben die man als Pins bezeichnet und eben Spikes!
ich bin von mir aus kleinlich und kritisch aber ich unterscheide da sehr wohl.

Spikes sind klein und spitze stifte und zerschneiden schnell ne sohle zum Beispiel sowas.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Truvativ-Bi...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4abf7c2db4
http://www.bikestore.cc/truvativ-mtbpedal-holzfeller-p-134217.html#Optionen
http://r2-bike.com/reset-pedale-pedal3_2

die sind entweder extrem spitz und schmall oder laufen spitz zusammen und sind ganz klar Spikes meiner deffinition nach.
diese teile sind scharf genug um nen normalen schuhgummi zu zerschneiden/zerreissen, darum no go für mich.

die anderen mit groben schrauben hatte ich mal getestet
in dieser art http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Flat-Pedals,20/Kore/Torsion-SX-v2,11664
 und war unsinig da der schuh drauf geschwommen ist kein halt möglich mit bishen gröberem Profil, und das sogar gefährlich ist da hoche verletzungs Gefahr ohne halt, wenn der schuh 0 halt findet oder 2cm verrutscht bis er an nem pin mal teilweise hängenbleibt.

darum sagte ich ja ich kann damit nix anfangen, ich brauch pedale die für echte schuhe gehen und ordentlich halten.

darum besser das pedal an die verwendeten schuhe anpassen nicht umgekehrt, sich so Pinpedale kaufen und dann jammern das man keinen brauchbaren oder bequemen schuh dafür findet.
und wenn ich mir den ganzen beitrag so anschaue läuft es hier ja im grunde darum?


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2013)

Also es gibt "durchschraubbare" und "einschraubbare" PINS. Unter Spikes hab ich bisher nur Reifen gefunden 

Ich hab Sixpack Menace am Fixie, die haben durchschraubbare "Pins" im Prinzip sinds normale Schrauben. Die bieten mir jetzt nicht soviel Grip wie z.B. meine NC-17 Sudpin III (am MTB) die zwar auch Durchschraubbare Pins haben aber das Gewinde ab der Trittfläche abgedreht ist, sodass sie glatt sind. Am Fixie juckt mich das bissl weniger Grip nicht. (vielleicht liegts auch an der Sohle der K-Swiss )
https://static.bike-components.de/i...gPinsfUeralleNC-17PlattformpedaleabModell.jpg

Dann hätten wir noch die "einschraubbaren" PINS. Hatte ich bisher erst ein Pedal mit denen. Fand die zu kurz und hab dann auf die Sudpin gewechselt. 

https://static.bike-components.de/i...atzpinsFlipPinKitfUerVaultPlattformpedale.JPG

Ich versteh dich irgentwie nicht... Du sagst du suchst Schuhe zum Biken aber willst keine Bikeschuhe? Wenn ich biken geh zieh ich meine Bikeschuhe an und nicht irgendwelche normalen. Die Impact bleiben im Regelfall dreckig^^ einmal mitm Wasserschlauch und ner Bürste drüber muss reichen, oder trocknen lassen und abklopfen^^ 
Für mich is der Impact perfekt. Die relativ breite Sohle bietet gut Halt, manchmal auch zuviel  und ich steh einfach sicher in den Schuhen, da ich eh Bänderprobleme in den Sprunggelenken hab.


----------



## Jocki (22. Mai 2013)

Heut kam ein Päckchen mit den 5.10 Freerider an - und geht postwendend zurück

Die Gummimischung der Sohle scheint wirklich gut zu sein!
Der Rest vom Schuh ist für meinen Anspruch an ein Outdoorprodukt nicht akzeptabel.
-insbesondere für einen Radschuh ist mir die Biegesteifigkeit der Sohle     deutlich zu gering.
- der seitliche Halt ist bei ausreichender Zehenfreiheit für meinen Fuß zu schlecht.
-Die Materialauswahl und Konstruktion des Oberschuhs scheint eher nach (für mich fragwürdigen) ästhetischen Kritererien denn nach funktionellen Gesichtspunkten gewählt zu sein.

Da ist der LaSportiva Ganda Guide bis auf die Gummimischung deutlich besser. Hat schon mal jemand den LaSportiva BoulderX gefahren?


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Die Gummimischung der Sohle scheint wirklich gut zu sein!
> 
> -Die Materialauswahl und Konstruktion des Oberschuhs scheint eher nach (für mich fragwürdigen) ästhetischen Kritererien denn nach funktionellen Gesichtspunkten gewählt zu sein.


 
die sohle ist ja der einzige verkaufsgrund ansonsten würde die teile doch keiner nehmen.

zum material an sich wollt ich was anmerken.

 interessant zu wissen 5/10 nennt es ACTION-leder
, hört sich für jemanden der keine Ahnung hat cool an wenn man aber nachforschen anfängt was diese alberne Bezeichnung zu bedeuten hat.

diese Action leder ist leder welchen mit Kunststoff beschichtet/ überzogen wird" tunken die es in flüssiges Plastik ein?",der sin dahinter entzieht sich jeder art von Logik.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Mai 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die sohle ist ja der einzige verkaufsgrund ansonsten würde die teile doch keiner nehmen.
> 
> zum material an sich wollt ich was anmerken.
> 
> ...



Da wird nichts beschichtet oder überzogen..."Action Leather" ist einfach deren Produktname oder der eines anderen Zulieferers für das entsprechende Kunstleder. Es ist also einfach Kunststoff, in den eine lederartige Struktur reingestempelt wird. Fiveten spricht zwar davon, dass es atmungsaktiv sein soll, aber ich denke mal für die Atmungsaktivität wird einfach nur durch die Mesheinsätze im Schuh erreicht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. Mai 2013)

nein dieses Action leder dings ist kein Kunststoff oder Kunstleder.
und atmungsaktiv ist echtes leder sehr wohl, aber sicher nicht in Plastik getränktes leder da tritt der gegenteilige Effekt auf.

Google helps  hab 3 min dafür gegoogelt!!!

*Action leder-Polyurethan beschichtetes Leder *
*Action Leder* ist ein Spaltleder mit einer speziellen Beschichtung

http://www.lederzentrum.de/wiki/index.php/Leder 
Die Unterseite eines gespaltenen Leders (*[Fleischspalt]*) muss als *[Spaltleder]* deklariert werden. Häufig taucht hier auch der Begriff "*Split*" auf. 
In Fällen, wo ein Leder als beschichtetes Leder bezeichnet werden muss und es sich zusätzlich um ein Spaltleder handelt, muss es als *beschichtetes Spaltleder* deklariert werden.

ist somit echtes leder nur eher schrottiger billiger lederabfall der in Kunststoff ertränkt wird, der sin davon ist mir wie oben gesagt schleierhaft wenn bei den doch deftigen 5.10 schuhpreisen ne echte lederverstärkung aus hochwertigem leder drin sein könnte.

nem traditionellen schuhmacher der sein Handwerk seit xx jahren praktiziert darft so ne 5.10 nicht in die Hand drücken und den geforderten Verkaufspreis sagen der bekommt sicher nen lachanfall.


----------



## Chris78 (25. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen,

da sich meine Firetrails auflösen brauche ich einen Ersatz. Am liebsten hätte ich etwas was über den Knöchel geht. Der Ganda Guide scheint ja recht geeignet und beliebt zu sein. Wie sieht's da mit der Wasserfestigkeit aus? Kann man damit auch mal in einen Bach oder eine Pfütze treten ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen?

Ich hatte heute morgen im Laden diesen hier an: http://www.bergzeit.de/meindl-tessin-identity-schuhe-dunkelbraun.html
Saubequem und ziemlich flach und weich so dann man guten Bikekontakt haben müsste. Was mich noch nicht überzeugt ist der fehlende Schrammschutz. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit etwas in dieser Machart? Macht man den in felsigem/schottrigen Geläuf gleich kaputt?

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Jocki (26. Mai 2013)

Der Ganda ist weder sonderlich Wasser noch Staub- oder Sanddicht, da die Zunge schlecht abdichtet. 

Der meindl hält sicher, der besteht aus echtem Leder.

Ich würd den hier http://www.bergzeit.de/la-sportiva-boulder-x-mid-gtx-schuhe-grey-red.html mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris78 (26. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich würd den hier http://www.bergzeit.de/la-sportiva-boulder-x-mid-gtx-schuhe-grey-red.html mal probieren.



Der schaut richtig gut aus und kostet dazu noch weniger. Danke für den Tip. Ist die Sohle halbwegs flexibel?


----------



## Flying-Niki (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemad von euch nen Tipp für Schuhe? 

Das Problem ist ich habe Schuhgröße 48/49 und recht schmale Füße.

Wei sieht das aus, sind die Normalen Nike/Adidas Riffelsohlen geeignet?

Gruß Niklas


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

Hatte auch lange nike an. Kein thema mit anständigen pedalen.
Hab seit gestern 5.10 freerider. Gehen auch klar. Sind nicht so hässlich und klobig wie die impact.


----------



## Tubn (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo habe 5/10 Impact Low seit zwei Fahrten sind super, aber sie quietschen wie verrückt beim pedalieren, hat jemand einen Trick um das abzustellen, macht mich ganz verrückt.
Danke Tubn


----------



## Dominik19xx (30. Mai 2013)

Einfahren und nicht die Kurbel streifen.
Wenn du plastik Pedale fahren solltest lässt sich das nicht abstellen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Mai 2013)

Also ich glaube, der FiveTen Danny McAskill könnte mein neuer Lieblingsschuh werden... 

Die Sohle ist nicht ganz so steif wie beim Impact, er wird wohl auf dem Niveau des Freerider liegen. Insgesamt ist der Schuh flacher und leichter gebaut als der Impact, er fühlt sich einfach nicht so klobig an. Insgesamt orientiert er sich mehr an Skateschuhen. Und er ist nicht so krass gedämmt, sollte im Sommer also erträglicher sein. Wird sich ja in den nächsten Wochen zeigen, falls es hier dieses Jahr überhaupt mal noch "Sommer" wird...


----------



## Phil-Joe (31. Mai 2013)

Sieht aus, wie ein E-Roller. Kannst den mal zeigen? Schaut gut aus, der Schuh ... Für Pedale bin ich immer noch der Klickfahrer aber das ist ja persönlich Einstellung. Der Schuh schaut aber gut aus.


----------



## _schwede (31. Mai 2013)

Der teva the links ist zu einem guten Kurs bei zalando zu haben,zumal es dort ja auch noch den 10 Gutschein ab 50 gibt. In Summe sind das dann 54 für den Schuh. Ich hab ihn mal bestellt und werde berichten wie er mir taugt .


----------



## -Wally- (31. Mai 2013)

_schwede schrieb:


> Der teva the links ist zu einem guten Kurs bei zalando zu haben,zumal es dort ja auch noch den 10 Gutschein ab 50 gibt. In Summe sind das dann 54 für den Schuh. Ich hab ihn mal bestellt und werde berichten wie er mir taugt .



Mit dem Teva Links bin ich seit 1,5 Jahren unterwegs und trage ihn gerne. Der Grip ist auf dem Pedal einfach super, man kann aber auch gut damit laufen. 
Er ist extrem Wasserabweisend, im Sommer nicht zu warm, im Winter ebenfalls erträglich. Ich würd mir den wieder kaufen und hatte den mal für 60 Scheine bei Globetrotter mit genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (1. Juni 2013)

Zalando war mal wieder super schnell und hat den Links bereits heute geliefert.
Für meine Ansprüche ist er mir aber leider deutlich zu klobig, wie eben die 5.10s auch.
Wirkt für mich einfach nicht wie ein Sportschuh. Ansonsten ist die Passform des Teva wirklich prima. Sitzt schön "stramm" am Fuss und fühlt sich nicht schwammig an.

Ich hab mir dann heute in der Stadt ein paar Adidas terrex swift solo mitgenommen für schlappe 70bugs. Der Schuh kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon richtig nahe. Es läuft sich gut darin, aber dennoch ist er schön verwindungssteif.


----------



## Tubn (1. Juni 2013)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Einfahren und nicht die Kurbel streifen.
> Wenn du plastik Pedale fahren solltest lässt sich das nicht abstellen.



Danke Dominik,
Heute wärs schon besser jetzt nach ca 50 km laesst es nach, ne fahre Atomlab flatpaddels, und die Impacts kleben drauf, bin total begeistert und die steife Sohle ist in meinem Augen ein Fettes plus, bin vorher mit New Balance Sneakern Gefahren, der Unterschied ist brutal...:daumen


----------



## -Wally- (1. Juni 2013)

_schwede schrieb:


> Zalando war mal wieder super schnell und hat den Links bereits heute geliefert.
> Für meine Ansprüche ist er mir aber leider deutlich zu klobig, wie eben die 5.10s auch.
> Wirkt für mich einfach nicht wie ein Sportschuh. Ansonsten ist die Passform des Teva wirklich prima. Sitzt schön "stramm" am Fuss und fühlt sich nicht schwammig an.
> 
> Ich hab mir dann heute in der Stadt ein paar Adidas terrex swift solo mitgenommen für schlappe 70bugs. Der Schuh kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon richtig nahe. Es läuft sich gut darin, aber dennoch ist er schön verwindungssteif.



Deutlich zu klobig? Ernsthaft? Ich finde den Links an sich eigentlich recht normal, fast wie ein Skateschuh halt. Ich habe fürn Alltag noch einen Nike Air Twilight Mid, könnte ich mir zum biken auch gut vorstellen, ist aber nicht so wetterfest wie der Links, und wirkt fast noch klobiger.

Allerdings finde ich den Swift Solo auch überaus interessant, aber viele andere Zustiegsschuhe auch, von Salewa z.B.. Solche Schuhe sind natürlich ziemlich schmal geschnitten, dass müssen sie ja auch, dazu hat man bei solchen Modellen oft auch die Wahl ob die eine Wasserdichte Membran haben, oder nicht, ich glaub beim Swift Solo hat man aber auch die Wahl, oder?  
Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Schuh würden mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Deleted253406 (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wie fällt der Teva denn größentechnisch aus?
Könnt ihr evtl. mal eure Größen und die dazugehörigen Fußlängen posten?


Danke 


LG


----------



## decay (5. Juni 2013)

Der Teva baut vorne etwas eng, vom Leisten her ungefähr wie Adidas. Größe passt bei mir meist 44.5 beim Teva auch.


----------



## _schwede (5. Juni 2013)

Bei mir hat der Teva von der Größe her auch gepasst:
Adidas/Nike Laufschuhe 42 -> Teva 42 
der Adidas Terrex Swift Solo ist etwas kleiner gewesen, dort habe ich 42 2/3 nehmen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (5. Juni 2013)

hab unlängst auch von Klick auf Plattform umgerüstet (FiveTen+Wellgo MG1). Die Schuhe kleben echt wie Pattex, der Umstieg ging problemlos und knifflige Abfahrten gehen nun stressfreier. 
Nun mal ne Frage......die Sitzposition bei mir ist dadurch um ca. 2cm weiter nach unten gewandert.....ist das bei euch ähnlich gewesen  Fährt man mit den Plattform "tiefer"


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Juni 2013)

Hab mir heute die Teva "The Links Mid" mit Knöchelschutz und verstärkter Frontpartie für 59 Euro in Schwarz bei Amazon bestellt. Bin mal gespannt ob mir die Dinger taugen, schön aussehen und durchdacht klingen, das tun sie auf jeden Fall. Ein paar Größen gibt es übrigens noch zu dem Preis!
Momentan fahre ich entweder mit Wander- oder Sportschuhen und verspreche mir von den Tevas ein Zwischending, das nicht ganz so schwer ist wie halbhohe Wanderschuhe, aber auch etwas besser gegen Wurzel- und Steinkontakt geschützt als die Sportschuhe.


----------



## rebirth (6. Juni 2013)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> Fährt man mit den Plattform "tiefer"



hatte ein ähnliches gefühl.


----------



## cytrax (6. Juni 2013)

Zusätzlich zu den Impact eben den neuen Freerider bestellt


----------



## Deleted253406 (6. Juni 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Der Teva baut vorne etwas eng



Hmmm...
Dann dürfte man mit etwas breiteren (Spreiz)füßen im Ballenbereich wohl Probleme bekommen


----------



## cytrax (6. Juni 2013)

Deswegen sind die Teva nix für mich, hab das selbe Problem...


----------



## pnebling (6. Juni 2013)

Bin mit meinen ADIDAS Special auf den Flats glücklich.


----------



## Dominik19xx (6. Juni 2013)

Ich finde die neue FIVE TEN Sohle unsinnig.
Dort wo diese flach ist stehe ich bergab bestimmt nicht.
Auch niemand der ich kenne steht dort.(Außer Klick Fahrer) 
Berauf ist das wieder anders.
Aber Bergab?


----------



## Deleted253406 (6. Juni 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Bin mit meinen ADIDAS Special auf den Flats glücklich.



Aber bei denen wird es mit der Steifigkeit der Sohle nicht arg weit her sein, oder?

Ich fahre aktuell mit Lowa Renegade II GTX Low auf NC-17.
Ist nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.

Werd wohl oder übel mal ein Paar Impact und Freerider bestellen müssen.
Vor Ort gibt's die hier wie üblich nirgends


----------



## Saitex (6. Juni 2013)

Ich probiere immer mal wieder verschiedene Sneaker und andere Schuhe. Derzeit habe ich die Puma Maeko, leider löst sich dort sehr schnell die sohle auf, sie blättert förmlich ab! Doch habe ich derzeit mit diesen Schuhen guten Grip, mal gucken wie lange noch 

Demnächst werden wohl 5 10 bestellt, da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pnebling (6. Juni 2013)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Aber bei denen wird es mit der Steifigkeit der Sohle nicht arg weit her sein, oder?



Kann mich da jetzt nicht beschweren. Kann aber auch dran liegen das ich noch nie richtige Bikerlatschen an den Füßen hatte. Früher ging das auch mit Chucks. Hauptsache man bleibt auf den Pedalen.


----------



## _schwede (6. Juni 2013)

Habe heute nach gefühlten 30 Tagen Regen endlich mal die erste Ausfahrt mit den Terrex Swift Solo machen können. Der erste Eindruck war absolute Sahne. 
Im Vergleich zu den Salomon XA comp gtx ist der Grip bombastisch. Die Terrex kleben förmlich an den Shimano Saint Pedalen fest. Sobald etwas Druck auf dem Schuh ist, ist ein seitliches verdrehen fast nichtmehr möglich.
Ein Langzeitbericht wird dann mal nach einigen Touren mehr folgen.


----------



## Deleted253406 (6. Juni 2013)

Der Terrex sieht echt gut aus.Vor allem das Profil scheint hervorragend zu Flats zu passen.
Guter Tip!


----------



## Ashantus (7. Juni 2013)

Viele Approach Schuh sollten gut passen.

Die Adidadas Terrex hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Sehen sehr gut. Leider etwas teuer.


----------



## _schwede (7. Juni 2013)

Bei Sport Scheck für 69 mitgenommen , und auch bei outdoor33, oder wie der shop von bike discount heißt, so günstig .


----------



## pfalz (7. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand diese hier schonmal getestet?


----------



## Ashantus (7. Juni 2013)

_schwede schrieb:


> Bei Sport Scheck für 69 mitgenommen , und auch bei outdoor33, oder wie der shop von bike discount heißt, so günstig .


Hehe, habe Sie heute probiert, als ich es sah. Leider hatten sie nicht gepasst.


----------



## Boink (7. Juni 2013)

Adidas Samba.. kein Schutz oder steife Sohle aber Grip ^^


----------



## pnebling (7. Juni 2013)

Klärt mich mal bitte auf. Wozu brauch man eine steife Sohle? Da tun einem doch die Latschen weh,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (7. Juni 2013)

Die Steife Sohle sorgt dafür, dass der Schuh sich nicht ums Pedal herum biegt.
Außerdem merkt man dann das Pedal nicht mehr so deutlich unterm Fuß.


----------



## pnebling (7. Juni 2013)

Bin eigentlich froh, das ich das Pedal spüre, dann weiß ich wenigstens, das es da ist. Aber das mit dem Schuh drum biegen versteh ich nicht so ganz. Die Plattformpedale sind doch eh schon halbe Vesperbretter, wie soll sich da der Schuh rum wickeln?

mfg
Patrick


----------



## Dominik19xx (7. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ab und an mal Schmerzen, weil sich der Fuß ums Pedal biegt.
Aber auch Schuhgröße 46 - 47.
Das man das Pedal noch spürt ist natürlich auch wichtig.
Aber es soll beim Downhill ja nicht anfangen weh zu tun.
Da hilft dann die steife Sohle.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Juni 2013)

Kannst halt mehr Druck auf das Pedal ausüben, wenn die Sohle härter ist. Mich nervt es beim Stadtrad auf Plattformpedalen immer, dass die Sohlen meiner Puma und Nike Schuhe so weich sind.



pfalz schrieb:


> Hat jemand diese hier schonmal getestet?



Sehen eher aus wie Laufschuhe, würde ich vom Gefühl her eher net empfehlen.
Wenn schon mittelhohe Schuhe, dann sollten die auch im Zehenbereich rundum verstärkt sein und net so eine empfindliche Laufschuhe-Lasche als Abschluss haben.
Wobei, die muss man wahrscheinlich einfach mal anprobieren, vielleicht sind die auch vorne fest genug.
Aber was versprichst du dir davon gegenüber den Impact z.B.?


----------



## Boink (8. Juni 2013)

Hab auch nie verstanden warum die Sohle steif sein soll... will spüren was ich unter den Füssen hab  Hab auch ein Paar alte 5/10 rumstehen und nehm die nur noch zum streichen und sowas ^^ sogar meine Sicherheitsschuhe in der Arbeit sind nich so Klobig... vom Grip her macht sich die Hallensohle von den Adidas auch nicht schlechter...


----------



## Child3k (8. Juni 2013)

Bochsteif - wie beim nem CC Klickschuh - brauch die Sohle auch ned sein aber so weich wie bei meinen Adidas-Sneakern ist halt zum biken auch doof. Da biegt sich der Schuh förmlich ums Pedal und das kostet halt Kraft und bei längeren Touren ist das auch für den Fuß an sich unangenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v1p0r (8. Juni 2013)

Hiho, also ich habe die Vans Warner und finde den schuh sehr gut.






sind zwar recht steif aber jetzt wo die dinger eingefahren sind find ich den schuh sehr gut. Der schuh ist von der form her nen skater aber deckt das pedal gut ab und der grip is super. 

wer schuhe sowieso im netz bestellt, kann ja einfach zwar verschiedene bestellen zB Vans Warner und FiveTen Impact. Die vergleichen und einen wieder zurueck schicken.
p.s. bei sowas vllt drauf achten einen shop zunehmen der als zahlungsart "auf Rechnung " anbietet


----------



## pfalz (8. Juni 2013)

@hiTCH-HiKER
Ich hoffe, dass diese eventuell ein Mittelding zwischen den etwas klobigen Impact und den freerider (da ist nur die Sohle zu dünn...) sind. Etwas bessere Wasserdichtigkeit wäre auch schön....


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. Juni 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich froh, das ich das Pedal spüre, dann weiß ich wenigstens, das es da ist. Aber das mit dem Schuh drum biegen versteh ich nicht so ganz. Die Plattformpedale sind doch eh schon halbe Vesperbretter, wie soll sich da der Schuh rum wickeln?
> 
> mfg
> Patrick


 

das ist nicht wörtlich gemeint!!
 nur bei wirklich weicher sohle schwimmt man halt bishen auf dem pedal meiner Ansicht nach, und wird unsicher.
probier mal nen Hausschuh aus.

ich verwende grundsätzlich mittelsteife sohlen welche nahezu alle Sportschuhe haben, da spürt man noch das pedal und die kraft die man drauf gibt und hat optimale kontrolle und griff.

bei ganz steifen sohlen 5/10? aber auf jeden fall bergstiefel, usw... da spürt man nix vom pedal und die gesammte kontrolle ist grob und ungenau, darum verwende ich sowas nicht.
aber von ganz steifen sohlen wird behauptet das der ungeübte Fahrer besser kraft oder auch mehr kraft aufs pedal übertragen kann.


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. Juni 2013)

Ich bin grad auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schuh fÃ¼r Biken.
Habe jetzt welche von Deichmann, nach ca. 2 Monaten Einsatz (Reine Fahrzeit) fÃ¤ngt es langsam an das sich die Sohle auflÃ¶st.

 Bin jetzt am Ãberlegen einen 5.10 zu kaufen, weil sie ja ganz gut sein sollten.
Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit in Kombination mit Flatpedalen mit Pins aus?

Will keinen 100â¬ Schuh kaufen, der nach einem Jahr durch ist, da kauf ich mir lieber 3 Billige von Deichmann.


----------



## Deleted263252 (9. Juni 2013)

Kann bis jetzt nicht klagen... freerider werden seit Monaten gequält, und die pins haben noch keine Spur hinterlassen... Daumen hoch!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## NoIdea (10. Juni 2013)

Also von normalen hallen turnschuhen wird hier gänzlich abgeraten weil die zu weich sind?
Dachte nämlich schon daran bundeswehr turnschuhe auf ebay zu schiessen.. (Eigentlich der preis leistungsknaller)


----------



## cytrax (10. Juni 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit in Kombination mit Flatpedalen mit Pins aus?





Dafür is die Sohle ja gemacht  Impact 1,5Jahre alt (teilweise auch als Winterschuh genutzt da warm un dicht) gefahren mit NC-17 Sudpin III und auch so gut wie keine Abnutzungsspuren.


----------



## mpirklbauer (10. Juni 2013)

Skaterschuhe sind auch zum Skateboardfahren gemacht und nach 2- 3 Monaten durch geschliffen.

Damit garantieren sich die Hersteller den Umsatz.

So sicher ist es also ned, dass es im MTB Bereich anders ist


----------



## pnebling (10. Juni 2013)

Die Oldschool- ADIDAS- Hallenlatschen geben nicht so schnell auf. Und die kleben wie Sau an den Pedalen.


----------



## NoIdea (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn das so ist, müssten die BW-Schuhe ja auf jeden Fall was taugen, da die ja auch extrem haltbar sind (was ist schon mehr getestet als deren Schuhe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Juni 2013)

Gibts eine Empfehlung für atmungsaktive Schuhe, welche aber gleichzeitig eine stabile Sohe aufweisen? Ich fahre zur Zeit normale Sneaker von DC, Venice, Vans, usw... aber die Schuhe saugen sich quasi wie ein Schwamm voll und trocknen kaum noch. Geht garnicht mehr.

Fahre Flatpedals und eher XC. Sollten auch fürs Eingang und Trekkingrad sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Deleted253406 (18. Juni 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Gibts eine Empfehlung für atmungsaktive Schuhe, welche aber gleichzeitig eine stabile Sohe aufweisen?



Keen Bike-Sandalen.
Schon die normalen sind recht stabil.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Juni 2013)

Die hab ich vorhin schon beim durchblättern gesehen, allerdings bin ich kein Sandalenfan. Gibts noch etwas geschlossenes? Die Adidas Terrex Fast R gefallen mir sehr gut, aber preislich jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## Deleted253406 (18. Juni 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Die Adidas Terrex Fast R gefallen mir sehr gut, aber preislich jenseits von gut und böse.



Die gibt's ohne GTX (den Membran-Schei** braucht eh kein Mensch) für deutlich unter 100 Euro.

Aber die Sohle bzw. das Profil taugt imho absolut nicht für Flats.
Und besonders steif ist der auch nicht.


----------



## mophi (20. Juni 2013)

hi,

auch ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Bikeschuhen. Da hier der fast einheitliche Tenor für 5/10 Schuhe stimmt, habe ich mich auch mal in deren Produktpalette umgesehen.
Mir hat da der Aescent bislang am meisten zugesagt, da er als Zustiegsschuh gut für Tragepassagen geeignet sein sollte und Dank der Stealth Sohle auch in Kombi mit Plattformpedale (mit Pins, keine Bärentatze) gut funktionieren sollte.

Die Teva Links würden mir optisch auch gut gefallen. Aber form follows function.

Vielleicht habt ihr es ja rausgelesen, der Schuh soll hauptsächlich für Touren sein, bei denen es auch mal vorkommt, dass man absteigen muss, allerdings sollte er auch genug Grip für kleine Spielereien bieten.
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte oder Meinungen für mich?


----------



## Deleted263252 (20. Juni 2013)

Hab kürzlich noch ´ne Mehrtagestour mit den 5/10 Freerider gemacht. Tagsüber auf dem Bike, Abends zu Fuß waren die 5/10 spitze. Tragekomfort, Gehgefühl, Grip auf den Pins, alles wunderbar. 

Ein echter Allrounder!


----------



## Dominik19xx (20. Juni 2013)

Wenns matschig wird ist das laufen mit den Five Tens gerade berauf nicht mehr so wirklich einfach. Generell lässt der Grip beim Laufen auf feuchtem Waldboden etwas zu wünschen übrig. Auf den Pedalen ist er allerdings super.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

Ich hab drei paar Schuhe fürs Mountainbiken...

Niedrige _5.10 Impact_, wenn es mir auf den Grip bei schnellen Abfahrten sowie die Beweglichkeit ankommt und ich in trockenem Gelände unterwegs bin (z.B. Gardasee)

Mittelhohe _Teva Links_ bei Regen und Matsch in weniger schwerem Gelände (z.B. Isartrails)

Mittelhohe, schwere Bergschuhe, wenn ich in unwegsamen, teils rutschigen Gelände in den Bergen unterwegs bin und damit rechne das Enduro schieben und tragen zu müssen.

Wenn keine der o.g. Punkte zutreffen, dann fahre ich auch mal mit ganz normalen Sportschuhen, die oft ein plattformpedaltaugliches Profil haben, aber recht schnell verschleissen.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich besonderen Wert darauf lege in passendem Schuhwerk unterwegs zu sein, im Grunde kommt man bei gelegentlichen Touren mit fast jedem Schuh zurecht.


----------



## mophi (20. Juni 2013)

also die eierlegende wollmilchsau werde ich wohl vergebens suchen ;-)
  @hiTCH-HiKER:was ist der unterschied zwischen den 5.10 impact und den teva links, dass du die bei unterschiedlichen bedingungen wählst? außer dem low und dem mid 

die teva links sind wohl für die trageetappen besser als die 5.10, dafür aufm pedal weniger griffig, zumindest lt. internet recherche.

führ eine transalp wäre demnach der schwere bergschuh? da man ja auch mal tragen/schieben muss, z.b. die uinaschlucht. oder kann ich die auch mit den o.g. schuhen (5.10 freerider, impact, aescent usw, bestehen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

@mophi:
Ja genau, in der Art würde ich das auch formulieren.
Die _Impact _haben halt unvergleichbaren Grip und die _Links _finde ich zum Laufen besser (sehr bequem, gute Dämpfung), außerdem sind die immerhin so wasserundurchlässig, dass man sie problemlos zum Schlamm abwaschen kurz in ein Bächlein reinhalten kann.
Vorne geschützt sind beide Modelle, das ist mir persönlich wichtig, weil ich öfter mal was mit den Schuhen oder dem Pedal touchiere.

Einen Extrem-Alpencross mit stundenlangem Tragen im Hochgebirge wirst du auf jeden Fall mit Bergschuhen machen müssen, alles andere halte ich für unnötig riskant.
Wenn man Glück hat und bei trockenen Bedingungen, dann kann man mit den anderen bestehen, aber sowohl 5.10 als auch Teva sind bei Nässe rutschiger als man aufgrund der speziellen Gummisohle erwartet.


----------



## Galain (21. Juni 2013)

Eure Probleme möchte ich gerne mal haben...  

Kann mir jemand von Euch IRGENDWELCHE Schuhe für Flats nennen, die es auch in Schuhgröße 50 bzw. 51 gibt??? Werde da nicht fündig... ;(


----------



## mophi (22. Juni 2013)

hab heute nacht die teva links in low und mid geschossen und werde sie mal anprobieren. da ich mir gestern auch neue flatpedals gekauft habe (reverse escape) welche ich schon als sehr griffig bezeichnen wÃ¼rde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die teva einen sehr guten grip bieten. auÃerdem bei dem preis musste ich zuschlagen: 60â¬ fÃ¼r ein paar schuhe. jetzt mÃ¼ssen sie nur noch halten, was sie versprechen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Juni 2013)

Du wirst von den Links bestimmt nicht enttäuscht werden und ich habe sie mir aus dem gleichen Grund gekauft, denn so ein Impact kostet leider gleich mal 1/3 mehr.
Allerdings sind die Schuhe von 5.10 vom Grip her über alle Zweifel erhaben, der Vergleich mit Klickpedalen ist gar nicht so albern wie man zunächst denkt.

Wenn die Tour in Richtung Freeride/Downhill geht, nehme ich daher lieber die Impact, ansonsten sind die Links völlig in Ordnung und bieten genauso guten Schutz.
Die Impact sind derart klobig (was mir aber taugt), dass sie in der niedrigen Variante fast voluminöser und größer wirken als die Links in mittlerer Ausführung, natürlich bei gleicher Schuhgröße.

Eines ist jedenfalls sicher, gegen Impact und Links wirkt ein normaler Sportschuh von Puma oder Nike wie ein minderwertiges Stück Billigware, daher sind Preise von 60-90 Euro für diese beiden Modelle tatsächlich im Vergleich gerechtfertigt.


----------



## mophi (22. Juni 2013)

frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter werde ich mir auch noch einen five ten gÃ¶nnen, aber wie gesagt, bei dem preis fÃ¼r den teva musste ich jetzt erst mal zuschlagen. normalerweise kosten die ja auch 120â¬.


----------



## Deleted263252 (22. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Ich würde die Thema-Frage gerne ein wenig verändern: Welche Schuhe sind für (noch) heranwachsende Füße zu empfehlen? Das es grundsätzlich gleichen sind, wie eh empfohlen werden, ist schon klar. Aber: Da die Anschaffung für unseren Nachwuchs wg. noch wachsender Füße nicht auf Endlosdauer ausgelegt ist, könnten die Schuhe gerne ´n Tacken weniger kosten. Ihr versteht. 

Also, gerne nehme ich Ideen entgegen und danke im Voraus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (22. Juni 2013)

Da wÃ¼rde ich mal nach Skateschuhen mit dicker, flacher Sohle gucken. Die tun es genauso. Es muss ja nicht gleich ein 100 â¬ teurer MTBSchuh mit Kaugummiklebemischung sein.

Mal eine Frage in eigener Sache: Ich fahre den Shimano AM41 und war bisher sehr zufrieden. Allerdings lÃ¶st sich langsam die Sohle vom Schuh und ich Ã¼berlege mal einen anderen Schuh auszuprobieren. Wichtig ist mir eine vergleichbar steife Sohle wie beim Shimanoschuh und viel Grip. Im Grunde wÃ¤re der  5ten Impact low das passende Pendant, nur gefÃ¤llt er mir optisch so gar nicht und wirkt sehr klobig. Wie sind denn die Freeride von 5ten? Macht sich die nicht profilierte Sohle negativ im Pedalgripp bemerkbar? Welche vergleichbaren Freeride/DhSchuhe gibt es sonst noch?


----------



## Deleted263252 (22. Juni 2013)

Blöde Frage, aber bislang kaufe ich Bikeparts - wo im alles in der Welt bekomme ich Skateschuhe... und welche soll ich wenn nehmen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mophi (23. Juni 2013)

Hi,  @BeeHopper: Skateschuhe sind sowas wie die Vans. Aber viel günstiger sind die auch nicht, als spezielle Bikeschuhe. Zwei drei Freunde von mir fahren mit Basketball- bzw. Hallenschuhe, da die eine flache Ebene Sohle haben und deshalb wohl gut greifen. Halt nicht so gut wie die kaugummisohlen ;-) Basketballschuhe deshalb, weil die auch über die Knöchel gehen.
Ich selbst bin die ganze Zeit mit normalen Sneaker gefahren. Mit langen Pins ging es zumindest beim normalen Fahren akzeptabel. Sobald du aber irgendwas mit Hinterrad versetzen machen willst, taugen die auch nix. Ansonsten kann ich nur den Tipp jetzt geben, dass es nachts wohl bei Amazon richtig gute, günstige Angebote gibt.

@ Nico Laus: da ich die five ten impact auch optisch nicht so schön finde, dachte ich mir, dass ich den teva links eine chance gebe.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Juni 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Freeride von 5ten? Macht sich die nicht profilierte Sohle negativ im Pedalgripp bemerkbar?



Die Sohle ist doch beim "Freerider" identisch, nur dass sie seitlich nicht hochgezogen ist, was aber für den Halt auf dem Pedal irrelevant sein dürfte.


----------



## _schwede (23. Juni 2013)

Ich müsste inzwischen knappe 300km auf die adidas terrex Swift solo gefahren haben, noch kann ich nichts negatives berichten. Grip ist immer genug da, auch im Schlamm oder im nassen zustand . Spuren von den flats gibt es bis jetzt noch keine.


----------



## Deleted263252 (23. Juni 2013)

So, ich hab mal die "DC Pure Slim XE white/black" bestellt. Gibt´s derzeit bei Snipes für 40 statt 90 Euronen ;-)

Bin mal gespannt. Den Adidas hätte ich genommen, gab´s aber nirgendwo mehr in der Größe, die der Nachwuchs braucht :-(

Bin mal gespannt...

Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## corra (23. Juni 2013)

ich trage seit ca 4 jahren die impact low von fiveten einmal mit profiel sole für slope, fr , dh 
einmal die high fürn altag 
und die neuen mit glatter sole fü bmx . race , und dirt 


die glatte sole ist lebensgefährlich auf feuchten rampen und feuchten rasen 

sonnst sind das die geilsten schuhe die ich bisher besessen habe


----------



## violentstorm (23. Juni 2013)

Also ich kann dir die Schuhe von Teva ans Herz legen;

Fahre selber die Links Mid.

Bei den Mid haste auch noch bisschen Knoechelschutz mit dabei, je nach Gefallen kannst du auch Low nehmen, dann sind die eher wie Sneakers oder Skateschuhe.

Die Sohle ist super stabil und man hat einen schoenen festen Sitz, kann dennoch mal korrigieren und klebt nicht ganz so fest, wie bei 5.10 

Halten auch recht lange die Feuchtigkeit ab, bei ner Flussdurchquerung wirst du aber trotzdem nasse Fuesse haben 



Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpirklbauer (24. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen FiveTen Freeride Pro geholt.
Am Samstag die erste Ausfahrt damit gemacht und muss sagen ich hatte das Gefühl mit Klick- Pedalen zu fahren.
Hält wirklich sehr gut, teilweise sogar zu gut, wenn man am Pedal die Position etwas korrigieren will.


----------



## mophi (25. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen,

meine frage richtet sich an die teva links fahrer. meine sind nun da und bevor ich testweise aufs pedal steige, wollte ich mal nachhören: geben die von der breite noch stark nach, also weiten die sich noch?nach vorne habe ich noch nen daumen breit luft, wenn jetzt der seitliche halt noch nachgibt habe ich bedenken, dass ich im schuh rutsche bzw. hinten rausschlupfe. im moment sitzen sie schön fest, also an den seiten. die fußzehen kann ich aber locker bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (25. Juni 2013)

Schuhe für Flat Pedal - für schmale Füße,

Welche Hersteller haben eher schmale Schnitte? bzw. breite Schnitte und braucht man damit garnicht in betracht ziehen?
Hab nen recht schmalen Fuß bei Größe 43 und die meisten Schuhe für Flats schauen schon von Aussen recht breit aus. Hatte auch mal nen 5.10 Freeride anprobiert, war aber nicht ganz glücklich damit (entweder zu kurz oder dann zu breit). 
Als vergleich, ein SIDI Eagle passt wie angegossen (sind recht schmal geschnitten)

Gruß @all


----------



## _schwede (25. Juni 2013)

Aussen breit ist ungleich innen breit, ich fand den teva links innen recht schmal, allerdings angenehm schmal. Ob er sich noch weitet kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich letztlich beim Swift solo gelandet bin.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Juni 2013)

@Sub-Zero:
Der Teva Links ist auf jeden Fall schmaler als die 5.10 und somit einen Versuch für dich wert.

  @mophi:
Hast du die niedrigen oder mittelhohen? Bei den straff sitzenden, mittelhohen Links hätte ich gesagt, das ist kein Problem und sogar von Vorteil beim Einschlag auf Wurzeln/Steine


----------



## teldra (25. Juni 2013)

Tut mir jetzt echt leid wenn ich so in den Thread rein platze. Wen ich einen neuen aufmachen soll einfach melden.
Alls AnfÃ¤nger hat man natÃ¼rlich einige Fragen zu Flat-Pedalen:
1. Welche? Ich fahr S0-S3 und viel Uphill auf Teer und liebe es mein Bike zu schultern.
2. Welche Schuhe (darum gehts ja im Thread) gehn auch noch halbwegs gut im "echten" Gebirge (GerÃ¶llfelder, Nadeln, Steine usw.)? Und wie verhÃ¤lt sich das bei NÃ¤sse?
Hab bis jetzt den Schuh gesehn, wie ist der so?
Danke fÃ¼r die Antworten!
â¬dit:
Falt-Pedale


----------



## mophi (26. Juni 2013)

@hiTCH-HiKER:
ich habe zunächst beide ;-) wollte beide anprobieren und bei beiden ist es das gleiche gefühl, wobei ich mir auch denke, dass der mid noch etwas besser hält aufgrund seines schnitts. habe mir den mid jetzt mal noch eine halbe nummer kleiner bestellt und werde den einfach auch nochmal probieren.
 @teldra:

zu 1.: ich liebe es auf meinem Rad zu fahren ;-)   (sorry, kleiner Spaß am Rande)
zu 2.: diese überlegung habe ich auch, wobei es bei mir nicht ums bbs geht, sondern, wenn man mal auf einer transalp o.ä. eine trage- bzw. schiebepassage hat. hierfür soll der teva ganz gut geeignet sein, aber auch jegliche five ten schuhe. ansonsten benutzen viele für sowas sogenannte zustiegsschuhe oder halt richtige wanderschuhe.
leider kann ich noch nciht soviel aus eigener erfahrung sprechen.


----------



## EA-Tec (26. Juni 2013)

Hi, 

ich erwarte heute die Zustellung von folgendem Modell: 
http://www.zalando.de/salomon-wings-sky-gtx-2-walkingschuh-orange-grau-sa542a01j-205.html

Nachdem ich vor einigen Monaten beim Schultern des Bikes wegen etwas (wirklich wenig!) Feuchtigkeit und falschen Schuhen übel umgeknickt bin, und tagelang nicht vernünftig laufen konnte, hab' ich mich für das Modell entschieden. 

Nicht ganz günstig, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich damit auch erstmal 'ne Weile gut laufen/fahren kann.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juni 2013)

Den von der Sohle her relativ flachen Teva würde ich in steilem, schotterigen Gelände nicht empfehlen, da sind Wanderschuhe schon deutlich besser vom Halt. Den Impact hatte ich bisher noch nicht in so einer Umgebung, da kann ich daher (noch) nichts zu sagen, außer dass sie im Gegensatz zu den Tevas auch auf frisch nass gewischtem Steinfliesen guten Halt bieten


----------



## Jocki (26. Juni 2013)

@ Teldra: Aus eigener Erfahrung funktioniert der LaSportiva Ganda Guide ganz passabel, wenn es richtig rutschig wird fehlt ihm halt auch eine scharfe Absatzkante die in den Untergrund beißen kann. Wenn man es bergab ordentlich krachen lässt, merkt man auch die fehlende Steifigkeit der Sohle. Da biegt es einem dann schon mal den Schuh etwas ums Pedal wenn man härter aufkommt. 

Heute würde ich mir den LaSportiva Boulder Mid näher ansehen. Der hat einen besser profilierten Absatz. Zur Steifigkeit der Sohle kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## teldra (27. Juni 2013)

Die LaSportiva Schuhe sehen schon mal gut aus, allerdings ist die Frage ob man mit denen auch den halt hat auf dem Rad wie mit speziellen  bike Schuhen.
Vor allem wäre mir aber wichtig das die Sohle fest ist. 
Auch würde mich interessieren welche Pedale ihr empfehlt (möglichst günstige).
Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (27. Juni 2013)

Ich habe die Reverse Escape und kann sie nur empfehlen. Relativ leicht, sehr griffig und mit 70â¬ erschwinglich.


----------



## Gmiatlich (27. Juni 2013)

Hat schon jemand probiert diese Schuhe [1] mit dieser Sohle [2] beim Schuster zu verheiraten?
Klappt das, oder kompletter Blödsinn?
Die Schuhe hätte ich zu Hause, müsste also nur Sohle und den Schuster zahlen.

[1] http://www.salomon.com/de/product/authentic-gtx.html
[2] http://www.vibram.com/index.php/us/SPORTS/Bicycling/Products/Bmx/Freeride-sole

Problematisch sehe ich die unterschiedliche Ausformung der Sohle, der Wanderschuh hat einen leichten Absatz, die Sohle ist für flache Schuhe gedacht.

Oder sowieso nur im Bereich vom Fussballen die Sohle draufgeben und die Ferse lassen wie sie ist?


----------



## Jocki (27. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr die Ganda Guide mit diesen Pedalen: http://www.trialmarkt.de/Pedale/Pedale-Brother-Single-Cage::1838.html

Auf denen ist der Grip der profilierten Sohle besser wie auf den klassischen Plattformpedalen und für mich ausreichend. Ich bin noch nie nen FiveTen gefahren, aber das oft beschriebene anheben des Schuhs um die Position zu korrigieren hab ich mit meiner Kombi auch. Einfach den Fuß auf dem Pedal drehen reicht nicht, man muss den Fuß aktiv entlasten um eine neue Postion einzunehmen.
 @Gmiatlich: Die Contagrip Sohle von Salomon (zumindest die vom Quest 4D) hält meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich gut auf meinen Pedalen (Tioga MX und das oben verlinkte). Ob ein Sohlenumbau soviel bringt würd ich bezweifeln.
Wenn würd ich nur den Part unter dem Ballen wo man auf dem Pedal steht ersetzen lassen.

Bekommt dein Schuster die Freeridesohle von Vibram überhaupt?


----------



## Gosch (27. Juni 2013)

Ich habe folgende Schuhe:

1) Adidas Terrex Solo







2) Mammut Redburn Mid GTX (gibts auch als Halbschuhe)






Beides sind "Zustiegsschuhe" und sind einfach super:
- super Grip (auf syntace numbernine)
- nicht zu viel/wenig Profil
- Schnürung bis weit nach vorn -> auch für schmale Füße super


----------



## Yeti666 (28. Juni 2013)

mophi schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine frage richtet sich an die teva links fahrer. meine sind nun da und bevor ich testweise aufs pedal steige, wollte ich mal nachhören: geben die von der breite noch stark nach, also weiten die sich noch?nach vorne habe ich noch nen daumen breit luft, wenn jetzt der seitliche halt noch nachgibt habe ich bedenken, dass ich im schuh rutsche bzw. hinten rausschlupfe. im moment sitzen sie schön fest, also an den seiten. die fußzehen kann ich aber locker bewegen.



Meine Teva Links Mid sind seit einigen Monaten im artgerechten Einsatz und da hat sich in Breite/Länge absolut nichts ausgedehnt.


----------



## Micha382 (28. Juni 2013)

Hab mir die Teva gerade auch mal fÃ¼r 54â¬ geordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (28. Juni 2013)

Meine sind heute gekommen, jetzt eine halbe nummer kleiner und siehe da, sie passen wie angegossen 

so, habe mich fÃ¼r die teva links in mid entschieden (hatte ja auch den low zur auswahl). nachdem ich das nun mit der grÃ¶Ãe geklÃ¤rt habe (schuh fÃ¤llt letzten endes normal aus), bin ich dann auch zum entschluss gekommen, dass der mid mir einfach noch einen ticken mehr stabilitÃ¤t gibt, auch wenn es anfangs ungewohnt ist einen knÃ¶chelhohen schuh anzuhaben. nach der ersten runde durchs ort (quasi urban cross) kann ich sagen, aufm pedal (reverse escape) ist der grip gut, definitiv besser als mit meinen vorherigen sneakern, wobei ich es mir ehrlich gesagt noch griffiger vorgestellt und auch gewÃ¼nscht habe (werde ich Ã¼ber kurz oder lang doch noch ein paar five ten testen mÃ¼ssen). auch die steifere sohle macht sich in so fern positiv bemerkbar, dass sie bei drops, wie geÃ¼nscht mehr stabilitÃ¤t geben und man nicht die pins der pedale im fuÃ spÃ¼rt. in wie fern die fÃ¼Ãe durch die steifere sohle weniger schnell ermÃ¼den kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
alles in allem macht der schuh einen guten ersten eindruck und fÃ¼r knapp 60â¬ kann man definitv nicht meckern. stylisch sieht er m.M. nach auch aus (besser als die impact von 5/10 - meine Meinung).

erstes fazit: guter schuh, ich denke fÃ¼r meinen haupteinsatzzweck (Touren, auf denen man es bergab krachen lassen kann und bergauf auch mal eine schiebe- bzw. tragepassage - ohne grobes gerÃ¶ll oder schwieriges gelÃ¤nde- hat) eine gute wahl!!! wobei mir die ursprÃ¼nglichen 120â¬ zu viel wÃ¤ren.


----------



## _schwede (28. Juni 2013)

Bei zalando mit dem standard 10euro Gutschein


----------



## Gmiatlich (29. Juni 2013)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand probiert diese Schuhe [1] mit dieser Sohle [2] beim Schuster zu verheiraten?
> Klappt das, oder kompletter Blödsinn?
> Die Schuhe hätte ich zu Hause, müsste also nur Sohle und den Schuster zahlen.
> 
> ...



 @Jocki
Ja, er hätte die Vibram Sohle sogar bekommen und mir grundsätzlich ebenfalls geraten nur im vorderen Bereich die Sohle auszutauschen.
Er hat aber ebenfalls gemeint dass es nicht sonderlich gut halten würde da bei meinem Schuh der Sohlenaufbau dafür nicht gut geeignet ist.

Tja, werde mich also weiter nach Alternativen umsehen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2013)

mophi schrieb:


> [...]aufm pedal (reverse escape) ist der grip gut, definitiv besser als mit meinen vorherigen sneakern, wobei ich es mir ehrlich gesagt noch griffiger vorgestellt und auch gewünscht habe (werde ich über kurz oder lang doch noch ein paar five ten testen müssen).[...]



Die _5.10 Impact_ haben auf jeden Fall nochmal spürbar mehr Grip, wobei ich das nur bei groben Freeride-Strecken für wirklich notwendig halte.
Ich mag sowohl den _Impact Low _als auch den _Links Mid _sehr gerne und kann beide empfehlen.
Zwar würde ich mich, wenn ich müsste, für den _Impact_ entscheiden, allerdings kostet der auch eine Ecke mehr als der _Links _zur Zeit (90 vs. 60)...


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mal einen andere Frage, wie weit stehen eure Pins heraus?

Meine Originalen waren relativ kurz jetzt habe ich vier lÃ¤ngere rein geben.
Grip damit ist der Wahnsinn, aber bei meinen alten Schuhen war die Sole gleich durch.
Jetzt habe ich mir einen 5.10 Freeride Pro gekauft, die Haltbarkeit ist ja angeblich sehr gut, aber ich will nicht das meine 100â¬ gleich durch sind.

Darum habe ich die alten Pins wieder rein gegeben, aber so ist der Grip eigentlich nicht mehr vorhanden.

Pedal sind so Ã¤hnlich wie diese hier
http://www.bikestore.cc/bpd34-lowride-freeridepedale-pins-black-p-119724.html


----------



## Gosch (3. Juli 2013)

Das hat sicher weniger mit der Länger zu tun 
Ich würd eher sagen 8 Pins sind arg wenig.


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir halt einfach ein paar Niroschrauben gekauft, damit ich welche dazu machen kann.

Es war einfach nur ein Test, mit vier längeren Pins und das Ergebnis war überraschend gut.
Darum habe ich nicht mehr Gewinde rein geschnitten.

War nur mal so eine Frage in die Runde.


----------



## _schwede (3. Juli 2013)

... bei Adidas im Online Shop gibts auf einiges 50%, unter anderem auch auf die terrex swift solo.


----------



## Gosch (3. Juli 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir halt einfach ein paar Niroschrauben gekauft, damit ich welche dazu machen kann.
> 
> Es war einfach nur ein Test, mit vier längeren Pins und das Ergebnis war überraschend gut.
> Darum habe ich nicht mehr Gewinde rein geschnitten.
> ...



joa - klar wird mit längeren der Grip besser - bohren sich ja weiter in den Schuh.
Aber das sinnvollste sind Pins auf der Achse (da steht meistens der Fußballen=>meiste druck)


----------



## Micha382 (5. Juli 2013)

Wie sehen denn die Erfahrungen mit den Links aus?
Dehnen die sich noch ein wenig oder bleiben die so wie sie sind?
Hab das Problem dass der 42,5 recht straff sitzt und ich links leicht vorne links anstosse. Ein Kollege hat die auch in 42,5 und da ist es einen Ticken besser.
Hab sie mir mal noch in 43 bestellt, aber da schlappe ich beim Laufen raus, fühlen sich auch insgesamt einen Tick zu groß an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gosch (5. Juli 2013)

@Micha382
Welche Schuhe meinst du denn?


----------



## Micha382 (5. Juli 2013)

Die Teva Links.


----------



## Gosch (5. Juli 2013)

ach bin ich durch - dachte du beziehst dich auf irgendwelche "Links"


----------



## mophi (5. Juli 2013)

@Micha382: Bis jetzt haben sich meine Teva Links Mid noch nicht geweitet, allerdings habe ich sie ja auch erst ein paar Tage. HAtte zunächst die Größe 42,5 da ging es mir so wie dir mit den 43. Hab mir dann die 42 bestellt und die passen halt perfekt. seitlich sitzen sie schon sehr straff , was ich aber gut finde. mit dem vorne anstoßen ist blöd.
welche ausführung hast du? mid oder low?


----------



## Micha382 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich hab die Low. Denke das liegt an den Produktionstoleranzen, da die von meinem Kumpel besser passen. 
Normal kauf ich relativ schnell Schuhe, aber bei den Tevas fÃ¼hl ich mich wie sonst wohl meine Frau ð
Mit ner dÃ¼nnen Einlegesohle passen die 42,5er auch vorne, wollte aber nicht unbedingt die Einlegesohlen wechseln...
Der 42,5er fÃ¼hlt sich wenn ich den 43er vorher anhab einfach besser an, stoÃ aber ganz leicht an.
Naja morgen frÃ¼h mal noch mit dÃ¼nnen Socken und FÃ¼ssen probieren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Juli 2013)

Probier mal mit der Schnürung, da kann man sich den Schuh recht leicht unbequem machen, wenn es zu straff oder zu ungleichmäßig angezogen ist.


----------



## mophi (5. Juli 2013)

Eine andere Einlegesohle wäre eine Idee. Oder Tausch einfach mit deinem Kumpel ;- ) Aber letzten Endes würde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Micha382 (5. Juli 2013)

Muss ich morgen mal probelaufen.
Kompromisse wird's nicht geben, die taugen nie etwas ;-)


----------



## schnippo (10. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

ich bin jetzt auch über die Tevas gestoßen. Low wäre mein Favorit. Jetzt bin ich nach dem Lesen des Threads etwas verwirrt was die Größe angeht. 

Ich habe in z.B. Puma Schuhen Größe 43. Sind dann die Tevas in US oder UK 43 (oder andere Größe?) die Richtigen? 

Wäre bei kurze Rückantwort sehr begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Juli 2013)

Usa 10, uk 9.0, eu 43.0, jap 28...


----------



## mophi (10. Juli 2013)

hi, 
hitch-hiker hat dir ja schon geantwortet.

ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich in den teva links mid die gleiche größe habe, wie in allen anderen schuhen auch, also nix mit halber nummer größer oder kleiner. allerdings orientiere ich mich immer an der EU Norm, also 42 bzw. UK 8.

habe mittlerweile auch schon ein paar km mit meinen neuen schühchen geschrubbt und ich kann nach wie vor nix negatives feststellen. man steht sehr gut und fest auf dem pedal. die schuhe haben sich bislang nicht geweitet. ich habe allerdings die mid und bislang war das die richtige entscheidung.


----------



## decay (10. Juli 2013)

Meine haben sich definitiv geweitet, passen nun perfekt in der Groesse, die ich sonst auch habe (Teva Links Mid). Schöner Schuh.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Juli 2013)

Alle schwören auf FiveTen, aber mich sprechen sie optisch null an, auch das sie nicht atmungsaktiv sind stört mich.

Seit gestern habe ich Adidas Terrex Solo im Einsatz. Ein schicker Schuh: leicht, Frontpartie stabilisiert, stabilisierte Ferse. Bin sie bisher nur 20km auf dem Eingang gefahren, heute oder morgen dann Gelände mit Flatpedal.


----------



## Jocki (14. Juli 2013)

Google sagt der Adidas terrex Solo stealth hat die Five Ten Sohle verbaut. Hast Du die Version?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. Juli 2013)

Ich habe den normalen solo, die Sohle macht einen wertigen Eindruck. Näherers heute Nachmittag, jetzt gehts rennen, danach mtb radeln mit terrex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich hier nun einige Zeit eure Erfahrungen mitgelesen habe, habe ich kürzlich bei einem Angebot von Chain Reaction Cycles zugeschlagen und mir die Five Ten Freerider für 74  gekauft.

Die Größe ist tatsächlich identlisch mit der, die man in guten Lederschuhen hat. Passt! 

Die Schuhe machen nach der ersten Ausfahrt einen sehr guten und hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Sohle klebt wie Kaugummi, ich habe auf Anhieb Jumps mit dem Bike hinbekommen. Das ist mir mit meinen alten British-Knights-Tretern, die bis dato ersatzweise herhalten mussten, nur schwer gelungen.

Ich denke, ich habe dank dieses Threads die richtige Wahl getroffen. Danke euch!


----------



## walter021 (26. Juli 2013)

hi leute

bin bis jetzt immer mit light trekking schuhen auf wellgo MG1 bzw Trail seeker gefahren. grip drauf war maximal ok, dafür sicher für den knöchel wenn ich mal wieder unfreiwillig absteige, was schon hin und wieder vorkommt

könnt ihr nen schuh empfehlen der guten grip auf nem pedal hat und auch den knöchel schützt?


danke


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> bin bis jetzt immer mit light trekking schuhen auf wellgo MG1 bzw Trail seeker gefahren. grip drauf war maximal ok, dafür sicher für den knöchel wenn ich mal wieder unfreiwillig absteige, was schon hin und wieder vorkommt
> 
> ...



FiveTen hat auch nen paar Hohe, schau einfach mal auf der Homepage.


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Google sagt der Adidas terrex Solo stealth hat die Five Ten Sohle verbaut. Hast Du die Version?



Könnte ja dann ne Alternative zum normalen Freerider sein.
Zum VXi denke ich aber nicht. Die Sohle ist durchgängig deutlich steifer, als beim normalen Freerider oder den anderen FiveTen.


----------



## walter021 (26. Juli 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> FiveTen hat auch nen paar Hohe, schau einfach mal auf der Homepage.



hmm, gefallen leider gar nicht, bin keine 14 mehr. da gibts bei den halben schon schönere modelle


kommt man denn an 510 nicht vorbei wenn es um super grippige sohlen geht? andere hersteller?


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Juli 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> hmm, gefallen leider gar nicht, bin keine 14 mehr. da gibts bei den halben schon schönere modelle
> 
> 
> kommt man denn an 510 nicht vorbei wenn es um super grippige sohlen geht? andere hersteller?


 

oneal sind auch sehr gut


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> hmm, gefallen leider gar nicht, bin keine 14 mehr. da gibts bei den halben schon schönere modelle
> 
> 
> kommt man denn an 510 nicht vorbei wenn es um super grippige sohlen geht? andere hersteller?



Die Frage ist, was du willst. Sicher fahren, mit geschütztem Knöchel? Oder Posen? 
Sobald die Schönwetter-Phase vorbei ist, sehen eh alle Schuhe gleich aus.


----------



## decay (26. Juli 2013)

Teva Links mid sind nicht so klobig und halten auch sehr gut.
Ansonsten bin ich jahrelang mit nem Wanderschuh gefahren, hielt auch sehr gut. Hier fahren auch viele Zustiegsschuhe.


----------



## mr.ltz (26. Juli 2013)

Trage die -Salewa Wildfire- und bin damit sehr zufrieden (Passform,Design und Grip am Boden und auf dem Pedal)

Micha


----------



## mophi (26. Juli 2013)

teva links mid. kann ich empfehlen. sind schlicht in form und farbe und machen das was sie sollen. immer dran denken: form follows function ;-)
einige fahren den 5/10 impact high. super grip auf dem pedal, bietet den gewünschten knöchelschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juli 2013)

Die _Teva Links _ in mittlerer Höhe hab ich grad an und kann sie nur empfehlen, selbst bei diesen Temperaturen 
Sie sind selbst als Alltagsschuh bequem und sehen in schwarz schön und nicht allzu auffällig aus.
Der _Impact_ bietet nochmal ein deutliches Plus an Grip, ist aber auffälliger und klobiger, was sich auch beim Tragen bemerkbar macht.
Trotzdem trage ich selbst diesen Schuh immer wieder mal abseits vom Trail.
Beides wirklich tolle Schuhe und ihren Preis wert, wenn man mal mit der Massenware von Nike, Puma, Adidas und Co. vergleicht, die qualitativ nicht gerade besser geworden sind in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## xrated (26. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen was diese Schuhe so besonders machen soll? Klebrige Sohle, ok. Ist das schon alles?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juli 2013)

Welche meinst du jetzt?
Die _5.10 Impact_ sind halt noch dazu rundum und speziell vorne verstärkt, z.B. falls du mal mit dem Fuß gegen einen Fels schlägst, was mir wahrscheinlich schon den einen oder anderen Schmerz erspart hat.
Außerdem ist die Verarbeitung hochwertig, was leider auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist in Zeiten wo man Handschuhe nur noch eine Saison fahren kann.
Die Sohle würde ich nichtmal unbedingt als klebrig bezeichnen, der Grip ist einfach sehr, sehr gut auf Plattform-Pedalen (was ja das Killerargument ist). Sie ist aber keinesfalls als weich zu bezeichnen und auch nicht ansatzweise so klebrig wie ein Continental Baron Downhill Reifen


----------



## Kharne (26. Juli 2013)

Dass die Impact gut verarbeitet sind kann ich nicht bestätigen, zumindest der Kleber mit dem 
die Sohle verklebt ist ist mies. Habe jetzt das 3. Paar in unter 2 Jahren durch  Das letzte 
hielt 9 Monate, dann waren wir 2 Wochen in Saalbach und die Sohle hat sich wieder abgelöst.

Was mich zu meiner Frage bringt: Ich suche Alternativen. Ich hab den Freerider in der MacAskill 
Verison hier. Nett, aber ich krieg nach ner Stunde Schmerzen an den Fußballen, mit den 
Impact hatte ich in Saalbach 0 Probleme.


----------



## xrated (26. Juli 2013)

Von einem Schuh speziell fürs Rad würde ich mir aber auch eine harte Sohle unter dem Pedal für bessere Kraftübertragung wünschen und keine Schnürsenkel.


----------



## walter021 (26. Juli 2013)

hey danke für den tip mit den "Teva Links Mid", die schauen sehr interessant aus.

bei meinen jetzigen wanderschuhen geht ein wenig pedalier effektivität verloren weil die wade auch gegen den schaft des schuhs arbeiten muss. 


könnte ich nun, um obigen problem abzuhelfen, wenn ich einige stunden uphill pedalieren vor mir habe, die Teva Links Mid nur im unteren segment binden (so wie ein normaler knöchelfreier halbschuh)?
dann am gipfel wenn es runter geht bis ganz nach oben binden für knöchel schutz

oder nützt das kaum was und man ist was pedalier effektivität anbelangt immer deutlich hinter einem halbschuh?

was meint ihr?


----------



## walter021 (26. Juli 2013)

grad noch nen anderen schuh gesehen für leichte, ungefährliche touren und freizeit, der gut ausschaut:

5.10 Aescent

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/13823-ascent-charcoal-slime

fährt den jemand?

im text steht was von S1 Stealth rubber, müsste daher wohl auch MTB tauglich sein
unten bei technology steht aber C4 rubber


----------



## mophi (28. Juli 2013)

Hi, also ich bin grad aufm Heimweg von einem Trailwochenende. Wir hatten alles dabei. Uphill, Tragepassagen, technische&ruppige Trails, Regen, Hitze. Die teva links mid haben allec mitgemacht. Die sohle haftet super aufm Pedal ( Reverse Escape )und auch auf feuchtem Stein. Beim Laufen bzw. Hochpedalieren drÃ¼ckt der Schaft nicht an der Wade( er ist ja auch nur Mittelhoch) er ist verstÃ¤rkt ringsrum gut gepolstert und die Sohle ist auch ordentlich steif und er gibt guten Halt auch am KnÃ¶chel. Ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem schuh, zumal er auch nur 60â¬ gekostet hat.


----------



## SkarimWintersun (28. Juli 2013)

Da meine 661 nach ca 8 Jahren doch schon abgenutzt waren mussten neue her.

Zur Auswahl standen 661 Filter, Five Ten Hellcat und VANS M Warner alle sind sich optisch ähnlich und alle haben eine Klickpedal option.

Habe mich für die Vans entschieden sind klasse kleben an meinen Maniac+Gewindepins so wie auf Klickpedalen.

Mal schauen ob das Material auch knapp 8 Jahre Biken und Alltag aushaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nighter (4. August 2013)

Ich such Schuhe in Grösse 49-50. Skateschuhe hab ich welche gefunden, aber die haben immer so eine dicke Zunge.


----------



## Dominik19xx (5. August 2013)

Die dicke Zunge von Skateschuhen wirkt am Anfang meist nur so dick und unbequem.
Die wird allerdings relativ schnell dünner und passt sich dem Fuß an.
Die Zunge von meinen 5 Ten Freeridern ist mindestens genau so dick und hat sich auch nicht wirklich angepasst. Da sind Skateschuhe doch deutlich besser.
Allerdings haben die auch nicht unbedingt garantiert guten Grip auf dem Pedal.
Mancher Laufschuh oder Wanderschuh hat im Vergleich deutlich mehr Gip auf einem Pedal als die meisten meiner Skaterschuhe, die ich bisher hatte.
Spezielle Bikeshuhe in Größe 50 habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Teva Links gehen bis 48,5 und Five Ten nur bis 47.


----------



## R.C. (5. August 2013)

nighter schrieb:


> Skateschuhe hab ich welche gefunden, aber die haben immer so eine dicke Zunge.



Nein, haben sie nicht, die gibt es in allen moeglichen Varianten.


----------



## Carotte (5. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche Schuhe für Flats, die es in 38 gibt, normal trage ich 37, und die für schmale Frauenfüsse geeignet sind. Eigentlich nicht so warme für jetzt, aber im Winter werde ich auch wärmere Schuhe brauchen.

......und jetzt noch die allerdööfste Anfängerfrage: Sind die Pins bei den Flatpedalen eigentlich immer gleich lang? Welche Pedale könnt Ihr für kleine Füsse empfehlen? Sie sollen natürlich  nicht zu schwer sein, aber auch nicht superteuer, da ich vielleicht irgendwann, wenn ich dann mal besser fahren kann, auf die vom Rennrad gewohnten Clickies umsteige - naja, oder auch nicht.

Danke


----------



## _schwede (5. August 2013)

Ich kann nach wie vor die adidas terrex Swift solo empfehlen, fährt inzwischen auch meine Freundin und ist zufrieden.


----------



## fprefekt (5. August 2013)

Hallo,
nach den Empfehlungen hier aus dem Thread habe ich mir dieTeva Links Mid gekauft. Heute bei 33°C das erste Mal an. Ich bin echt begeistert von dem Schuh, super Grip, angenehm beim Gehen und trotzdem bekommt mm man die Kraft sehr gut auf das Pedal.
Die Schuhe fallen normal groß aus.

Über mäßig heiße Füße hatte ich nicht.

Einziges Manko,die Schnürsenkel sind sehr lang und man muss sie in den Schaft stecken

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (5. August 2013)

Hab mir jetzt ein Paar MacAskill Signature Schuhe besorgt. Sehen cool aus, sind deutlich kühler als die Impact, Sohle ist nicht so steif, Grip ist trotzdem gut


----------



## µ_d (5. August 2013)

nighter schrieb:


> Ich such Schuhe in Grösse 49-50. Skateschuhe hab ich welche gefunden, aber die haben immer so eine dicke Zunge.







Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Die dicke Zunge von Skateschuhen wirkt am Anfang meist nur so dick und unbequem.
> Die wird allerdings relativ schnell dünner und passt sich dem Fuß an.
> Die Zunge von meinen 5 Ten Freeridern ist mindestens genau so dick und hat sich auch nicht wirklich angepasst. Da sind Skateschuhe doch deutlich besser.
> Allerdings haben die auch nicht unbedingt garantiert guten Grip auf dem Pedal.
> ...



Five Ten gibt es auch in größer, man muss immer nur ein wenig suchen/warten.
Hier zum Beispiel ein Paar in 49 verfügbar....


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. August 2013)

Welche Schuhe von Fiveten würdet ihr fürs biken empfehlen?

Ich fahre hauptsächlich sehr kurze Strecken, wo es aber rau zur Sache geht. Nie länger als 2-3 Stunden. Übe gerne kleine Sprünge, bin aber sonst noch relativ unerfahren. Fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren mit Skateschuhen von Deichmann. (20 Euro)

Bisher guter grip, Sohle geht aber langsam in Arsch...

Ich steige bei den Fiveten Modellen nicht durch... Impact... Freerider... oder welche??

Fahre 150mm AM mit Wellgo Fun (mit Pins) pedalen, falls das wichtig sein sollte.


----------



## Dominik19xx (7. August 2013)

Ich würde den Freerider oder den Freerider XVI nehmen.
Nicht so schwer und warm wie der Impact aber immer noch stabiler und "geländetauglicher"
als z.B. der Dirtbag.
Ob Den normalen oder den XVI musst du entscheiden. Der XVI hat im Bereich der Standfläche(falls du auf den Fußballen fährst) kein Profil in der Sohle und soll so ein besseres korrigieren der Fußstellung ermöglichen.


----------



## Kharne (7. August 2013)

Super, hab das Teil getragen, wenn du mit dem XVI irgendwo zu Fuß hoch willst wirds zu Qual. 
Der Freerider und der MacAskill haben im Vergleich zum Impact schon weniger Grip und sind 
lange nicht so warm und panzerartig. Für reinen Bikeparkeinsatz würde ich aber den Impact 
nehmen. Wäre da nicht das Problem mit der sich ablösenden Sohle...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. August 2013)

Ablösende Sohle??

Also scheint ja der Freerider VXi das Maß der Dinge zu sein, verstehe ich das richtig?
ist mit 120 Euro scheinbar auch eins der teureren modelle


----------



## Fullyfrischling (7. August 2013)

also fahre den Five Ten Impact 2 Low, bin top zufrieden, guter Sitz, Haftung an den Paddels wie mit Pattex, Sohle ist etwas steifer aber immer noch flexibel, lange aufstiege sind damit nicht der hit aber wer will das schon;-)
Bis dato hält die Sohle stand,  die Belastung der Sohle durch die Pins ist nicht von schlechten Eltern aber bis jetzt hält sie. toi toi toi.


----------



## Kharne (7. August 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Ablösende Sohle??
> 
> Also scheint ja der Freerider VXi das Maß der Dinge zu sein, verstehe ich das richtig?
> ist mit 120 Euro scheinbar auch eins der teureren modelle



Nochmal nachlesen! Da wo ich mit den Impact oder den MacAskill hochkomme wirds mit den VXI zur Qual!

Die Sohle hat sich jetzt bei mir bei 3 Impact Modellen abgelöst, wenn du damit 2 Tage am Stück bei 30° 
unterwegs bist gibt wohl der Kleber auf... Und wehe du lässt ihn ne Stunde in der Sonne stehen, Sohle ab.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nochmal nachlesen! Da wo ich mit den Impact oder den MacAskill hochkomme wirds mit den VXI zur Qual!
> 
> Die Sohle hat sich jetzt bei mir bei 3 Impact Modellen abgelöst, wenn du damit 2 Tage am Stück bei 30°
> unterwegs bist gibt wohl der Kleber auf... Und wehe du lässt ihn ne Stunde in der Sonne stehen, Sohle ab.



Das zu Fuß gehen ist mir mit den Schuhen relativ egal. Insofern ist das ein zu vernachlässigendes Argument gegen den VXi.

Der Impact hat durchgehende Noppen auf der Sohle, währen der VXi im vorderen Bereich keine Noppen hat. Für mich sieht das so aus, als würde der VXi damit mehr grip bieten.

VXi:







Impact:







Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "Impact Low" und "Sam Hill"?


----------



## Kharne (7. August 2013)

Die Farbe. Und das Lüftungsgitter in der Seite.

Der VXi hat weniger Grip auf dem Pedal als der Freerider und der hat nochmal weniger als der 
Impact. Der VXi hat extra weniger Grip, damit man den Fuß besser versetzen kann, für die 
Herrschaften, die den Fuß nicht anheben können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Farbe. Und das Lüftungsgitter in der Seite.
> 
> Der VXi hat weniger Grip auf dem Pedal als der Freerider und der hat nochmal weniger als der
> Impact. Der VXi hat extra weniger Grip, damit man den Fuß besser versetzen kann, für die
> Herrschaften, die den Fuß nicht anheben können...



Achso also bedeuten die ganzen Noppen auf der sohle = mehr grip?
Hatte jetzt eigentlich gedacht dass es anders herum ist, aber ok!


----------



## sbgrollon (7. August 2013)

Was haltet ihr von den Tevar lunar rock?
Sollen eine ganz gute Belüftung haben.


----------



## RaceKing (14. August 2013)

Hat schonmal jemand die Five Ten Aescent ausprobiert? Ich fahre bis jetzt Clickies, hab mir vor zwei Jahren die Freerider bestellt und die nur ab und zu im Park mal angehabt, hab sie jetzt auch mal auf Tour getestet und hatte ein ganz anderes Gefühl fürs Rad. Allerdings ist mir die Sohle zu weich für Touren. Ich zweifele zwar dass das bei den Aescent anders ist, aber der Impact ist mir eigentlich etwas zu klobig. Gibts noch andere (steifere) Alternativen für den Freerider die nicht ganz so wuchtig wie der Impact sind?


----------



## Trailst4R (14. August 2013)

Fahre den Baron und finde er ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Freerider und Impact!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. August 2013)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Fahre den Baron und finde er ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Freerider und Impact!



Unglücklicherweise gibts den kaum noch zu kaufen irgendwo, oder ich bin blind (hab bei google gesucht)


----------



## RaceKing (14. August 2013)

Ich hab ihn bis jetzt auch nirgends gefunden...Aber weiter vorne hab ich gelesen das der Baron noch weicher sein soll als der Freerider, oder war das tatsächlich nur ein Fehler bei ein paar Modellen?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. August 2013)

Also der Baron scheint nach meinen Recherchen nicht mehr im Angebot zu sein, ein 2013er Modell gibt es nicht. (Zuletzt 2012)

Ein modell worüber ich momentan nachdenke ist der Oneal Stinger Flat






Die "Honey Rubber" Sohle soll ziemlich ähnlich gut sein wie die Stealth von fiveten. Welche nun besser ist, kann ich net beurteilen.

Alle diese Schuhe kosten mindestens 90-100 Euro.

hatte gedacht, vllt auch einen für 80 oder 70 zu bekommen, ist aber illusionär... mit Versand kommt man überall auf 100 Euro.


Kann mich bisher nicht entscheiden


----------



## walter021 (14. August 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand die Five Ten Aescent ausprobiert? Ich fahre bis jetzt Clickies, hab mir vor zwei Jahren die Freerider bestellt und die nur ab und zu im Park mal angehabt, hab sie jetzt auch mal auf Tour getestet und hatte ein ganz anderes Gefühl fürs Rad. Allerdings ist mir die Sohle zu weich für Touren. Ich zweifele zwar dass das bei den Aescent anders ist, aber der Impact ist mir eigentlich etwas zu klobig. Gibts noch andere (steifere) Alternativen für den Freerider die nicht ganz so wuchtig wie der Impact sind?



ich hab den aescent

ist ja eigentlich nen zustiegsschuh und hat C4 sohle und nicht S1. ist leicht, steif und gar nicht weich. hab aber kein vergleich zu nem anderen 5.10. 
bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit ihm


----------



## herbert2010 (14. August 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Also der Baron scheint nach meinen Recherchen nicht mehr im Angebot zu sein, ein 2013er Modell gibt es nicht. (Zuletzt 2012)
> 
> Ein modell worüber ich momentan nachdenke ist der Oneal Stinger Flat
> 
> ...



Ich habe die hohe Version grip ist fast gleich mit dem five die Sohle etwas weicher ich fahre ihm schon lieber als den five

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. August 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich habe die hohe Version grip ist fast gleich mit dem five die Sohle etwas weicher ich fahre ihm schon lieber als den five
> 
> Lg



Danke, ich werd mal sehen ob ich mir den bestelle und ausprobiere.
hab mit anderen Oneal Klamotten bereits gute erfahrungen und mitm Hunni ist man ja dabei. (five ten der neue 110 Euro bzw. 120 der hohe)


----------



## clemsi (15. August 2013)

bei chainreactioncycles gibt es den freerider zB schon fÃ¼r 74â¬:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/five-ten-freerider-mtb-shoes/rp-prod93011


----------



## Trailst4R (15. August 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn bis jetzt auch nirgends gefunden...Aber weiter vorne hab ich gelesen das der Baron noch weicher sein soll als der Freerider, oder war das tatsächlich nur ein Fehler bei ein paar Modellen?



Habe beide und die Sohle vom Baron ist definitiv steifer! Sehr schade, dass es den nicht mehr gibt, befürchte für die neue Saison muss wieder ein neuer her, da muss ich dann mal wieder rumprobieren. Es hilft übrigens ungemein mal in einem Laden in ein paar Modelle zu schlüpfen, zumindest was die Steifigkeit der Sohle angeht kann man da schonmal gut testen!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (15. August 2013)

Das Dumme ist dass Fiveten normalerweise in keinem handelsüblichen Laden rumstehen....

Jedenfalls gibts bei mir keinen fiveten händler um die Ecke wo man mal eben rumprobieren kann wie bei Deichmann.


----------



## Kofure (15. August 2013)

Also ich hab mir vor ~ 2 Wochen den fiveten Spitfire geholt bin bis jetzt durchaus zufrieden mit dem Schuh, nutze ihn aber ausschließlich auf kurzen Ausfahrten mit hohem Trailanteil, für längere Touren fahren ich immer noch Kilcks. Ist halt eher ein Schuh der jetzt nicht unbedingt für den harten DH Einsatz gebaut ist, aber durch das Wildleder hoffentlich eine relativ hohe Lebendsdauer hat.
Zum Thema anprobieren testen, in Stuttgart gibt es einen Laden der eine relativ große Auswahl hat.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. August 2013)

Ich werd mir mal die Adidas Terrex Swift bestellen, Feedback folgt dann.

Danke auch Gosch für den Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gosch (16. August 2013)

Die swift würde ich nicht nehmen. Die sind recht "einfach" - weiche sohle (kein adiprene) und vom aufbau nicht so fest wie die normalen terrex solo. Mein bruder hat die swift - daher weiss ich das rexht genau


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. August 2013)

Normalpreis von ~100â¬ und keine Adiprene-DÃ¤mpfung? Das haben doch sogar die 30â¬ Laufschuhe von Adidas oft schon 
Die geringere Steifigkeit kommt wahrscheinlich von der fehlenden Durchtrittsschutz in der Sohle.

Aber danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis.


----------



## afro-dieter (28. August 2013)

Auch bei mir hat sich die Sohle vom Impact High (2012er) nach 11 Monaten bei Hitze gelöst. Laut Schuster ein Kleberproblem.

Der hat fürn 10er Spezialkleber draufgehauen und das funkt bisher. 

Leider reißen jetzt nach dem rechten auch am linken Schuh die mittleren Schnürsenkel-Laschen ab. 

Die griffige + haltbare Sohle sowie der Bomben-Halt sind echt gut, aber die Verarbeitung ist das Geld nicht wert


----------



## Kharne (28. August 2013)

Also der Freerider MacAskill hält noch weniger... 
Hab nach ~6 Wochen jetzt bald ein Loch in der Sohle, hinten dieses Badge in der Sohle löst 
sich und der Aufnäher auf der Zunge löst sich auch an beiden Schuhen. Der Grip ist auch nicht 
so dolle und im Vergleich ist der Schuh nicht halb so stabil wie der Impact...
Mal gucken wie lange er noch hält, wird dann durch nen Impact ersetzt wenn er durch ist 
und dann beglück ich halt den Schuster wenn sich die Sohle wieder ablöst...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. August 2013)

Nach 6 Wochen? Den würde ich mal einschicken, bekommst bestimmt einen neuen...


----------



## Kharne (28. August 2013)

Ich glaub, dann schmeißen sie mich bei HiBike ausm System  Wäre der 4. 5/10 in unter 2 Jahren. 
Ok, die Impact von meinem Bruder müssen eh zurück... Problem ist eher, dass ich die Rechnung 
für die 5/10 nicht hier habe, die liegen in MUC 

Ich frage mich, wie die Leute mit ihrem Freerider oder Impact 2 Jahre unterwegs sind. Die 
Impact lösen sich nach 1-2 Tagen in der Sonne auf und die Sohle der Freerider (sofern die 
MacAskill nicht ne andere Sohle haben) gehen extrem schnell kaputt und das ohne mit Monsterpins 
zu fahren...


----------



## zichl (28. August 2013)

Meine 5.10 freerider sehen nach ca 1000  km auch schon echt fertig aus. Ich denke, wenn  die Teile nächstes jahr noch durchhalten kann ich von Glück sprechen. Bei dem Preis echt schade, aber dafür ist der Grip überragend. :thumbup:

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass die shimano Saint Pedale mit ihrem kleinen Schrauben Durchmesser und ich mit meinen 90 kg fahrfertig echt eine Herausforderung für die Sohle darstellen. Und ich brauch echt lange bis ich die richtige Position auf dem Pedal finde, das heißt ich rutsche recht viel auf dem Pedal hin und her bis es passt. Ich werde aber als nächstes mal die teva links testen und danach kann ich mehr dazu sagen was welcher Schuh taugt.


----------



## RaceKing (28. August 2013)

@Kharne Warst du danach mal bei einem Schuhmacher der dir evtl. die Sohle mit nem besseren Kleber wieder geklebt hat? Ich überlege mir auch den Impact zuholen, ich hab im Moment den Freerider und da ist mir für Touren die Sohle viel zu weich. Wenn bei dem Impact die Sohle allerdings so schnell irreparabel kaputt geht bleibe ich erst mal bei Clickies


----------



## Kharne (28. August 2013)

Beim Impact löst sich die Sohle nur ab, bis dato hab ich sie immer zurückgeschickt. Kaputt 
geht sie bei mir beim Freerider Mac Askill Signature.

So oder so echt enttäuschend bei dem Preis, zumals keine wirklichen Alternativen gibt...

Oder wer kennt nen ähnlich panzerartigen Schuh wie den Impact?


----------



## RaceKing (28. August 2013)

Ich finde es einfach schade, dass es keine gescheiten Schuhe für Flats gibt. Mein Wunschschuh müsste eine steife Sohle für gute Kraftübertragung haben, sollte nicht zu schwer sein, relativ gut belüftet, aber trotzdem den Fuß einigermaßen vor Fremdkontakt schützen. Kennt jemand einen Schuh der sowas einigermaßen erfüllt? 5.10 hat zwar die beste Sohle, aber die Schuhe obendrüber haben viele Schwächen die mMn nicht sein müssten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (28. August 2013)

Vllt kommt was von Adidas in der Richtung. Glaube ich aber eher nicht, damit würden sie ja 
ihre eigene Marke (5/10) kannibalisieren... Vielleicht geht die Quali ja jetzt hoch.


----------



## mophi (29. August 2013)

@RaceKing: Teva Links kommt für dich nicht in Frage? Ich habe es hier ja schon ein paar Mal geschrieben. Vom Grip kann ich ihn nicht mit einem 5.10 vergleichen, da ich noch keinen 5.10 hatte, aber m.E. ist der Grip beim Teva Links sehr gut (zumindest bin ich zufrieden damit). Bis jetzt hält er auch wunderbar und ich habe ihn die letzten Wochen stark in Anspruch genommen. In zwei Wochen wird er mich außerdem auf meiner Transalp begleiten. Die Sohle ist recht steif und der Schutz ist auch geboten. Gut, er ist nicht der leichteste Schuh (habe ihn als "Mid") und die Belüftung ist auch eher ein Marketingversprechen, aber vom Klima her geht es. Was ganz cool ist, dass der Schuh stark wasserabweisend ist.
Und preislich liegt er, wenn du ein passendes Angebot findest (zalando), weit unter den 5.10
Wie schon das ein oder andere Mal erwähnt, bin ich mit dem Teva Links Mid sehr zufrieden!


----------



## sp00n82 (29. August 2013)

Kauft ihr bei den Schuhen für Flat Pedals eure normale Größe, oder eher eine Größe höher? Ansonsten liest man ja immer, dass man größer kaufen sollte, was ich bei meinen Klickies auch gemacht hatte (und was dort auch sehr gut funktioniert, es sei denn ich muss bergauf schieben auf Trails).


----------



## Kharne (29. August 2013)

5/10 fallen in der Länge normal und in der Breite eher breit aus. Kaufen würde ich passend, 
ich will ja nicht drin rumschlackern oder die Schnürsenkel extrem festziehen müssen.


----------



## lezard (29. August 2013)

Ich habe mir für den Winter/Herbst die Vaude Tonale AM besorgt, erste Fahrt war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber der Schuh scheint sehr robust zu sein. Finde den etwas höheren Schnitt für MTB ohnehin gut.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. August 2013)

Für Flat Pedals, ehrlich? Habe die Shimano SH-MT33, die sind von der Sohle her wohl recht ähnlich zu den Tonale AM, und der Grip auf Flat Pedals war nicht wirklich berauschend. Öfters mal abgerutscht, bzw. der Fuß hatte auch ziemlich viel Spiel auf dem Pedal (auch mit abgeschraubten Cleats).


----------



## lezard (29. August 2013)

aso ich fand den Grip eigentlich ganz gut muss ich zu geben. Probleme macht am Anfang eher der etwas klobige und schwere Schuh, daran muss man sich etwas gewöhnen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. August 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach schade, dass es keine gescheiten Schuhe für Flats gibt. Mein Wunschschuh müsste eine steife Sohle für gute Kraftübertragung haben, sollte nicht zu schwer sein, relativ gut belüftet, aber trotzdem den Fuß einigermaßen vor Fremdkontakt schützen. Kennt jemand einen Schuh der sowas einigermaßen erfüllt? 5.10 hat zwar die beste Sohle, aber die Schuhe obendrüber haben viele Schwächen die mMn nicht sein müssten



Als ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo beim 5.10 Impact oder beim Teva Links Wünsche offen bleiben?
Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden...


----------



## RaceKing (29. August 2013)

Den Links hab ich in echt noch nicht gesehen, da hätte ich nur Bedenken weil ich jetzt schon zwei-,dreimal gelesen habe das man durch den hohen Dämpfungskeil einen gewöhnungsbedürftigen Stand hätte. Den Impact fand ich ziemlich klobig, muss allerdings zugeben dass ich den auch nur in der Hand hatte und nicht am Fuß. Allerdings stellt sich mir nach der heutigen Ausfahrt mit meinen Clickies wieder die Frage warum ich überhaupt wechseln wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (1. September 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Allerdings stellt sich mir nach der heutigen Ausfahrt mit meinen Clickies wieder die Frage warum ich überhaupt wechseln wollte



Weil es geil ist 

Ich war bis vor kurzem auch überzeugter Clickies-Fahrer. Habe mir dann kurz vor meinem Urlaub (2 Wochen Allgäu) Flat Pedals ans Bike geschraubt und Schuhe gekauft. Ich hatte mir auch bei Zalando den Teva Links bestellt, musste aber feststellen, dass der vorne ganz schön schmal geschnitten ist. Der Teva geht auf jeden Fall wieder zurück. Soviel zu meiner Erfahrung mit den Teva. 

Habe mir dann noch im Laden den 5.10 Freerider gekauft und bin super zufrieden mit dem Schuh. Passform genial, Schuhgröße wie bei normalen Schuhen auch. Den Schuh bin ich jetzt zwei Wochen lang gefahren und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen.

Ich hatte eigentlich vor bei einer längeren Tour mit ganz wenig Trailanteil die Pedale wieder zu wechseln und mit Clickies zu fahren. Nachdem ich aber davor nun einige Touren mit den Flats gemacht habe, war für mich in den Clicks wirklich kein großer Vorteil mehr zu finden. Was mir an den Flats gefällt, ist dass ich im schwierigen Gelände sehr viel mehr ausprobieren kann, weil ich einfach mehr Risiko fahren kann.


----------



## lezard (1. September 2013)

kann mal jemand was zur Herbst/Winter Tauglichkeit der 5/10 Impact (High) etwas sagen?

-Wassertauglichkeit
-Kälteresistenz


----------



## Kharne (1. September 2013)

Sie sind gut warm. Wasser kommt nur über die Zunge rein, oder wenn er komplett unter Wasser 
gesetzt wird. Trocknen dauert mit Schuhspannern aus Holz in nem geheizten Raum 2-3 Tage. 
Aber auf keinen Fall unter die Heizung oder in die Sonne stellen, sonst löst sich der Kleber 
und die Sohle geht ab. Ok, die Sohle wird sich so oder so ablösen, dann kannst du die beim 
Schuster neu kleben lassen, das hält dann idR deutlich länger als die originale Verklebung.


----------



## RaceKing (1. September 2013)

@An der Alb Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 7 Jahren Clickies, ich hab z.B. gar keine Probleme damit den Fuß schnell genug aus dem Pedal zu bekommen. Was ich als klaren Vorteil bei Clickies sehe sind die Schuhe. Mir fehlt bei den Flatschuhen einfach die steife Sohle für die Kraftübertragung. Ich hab jetzt auch keinen ultrasteifen Schuh mit Carbonsohle, aber der Unterschied ist für mich deutlich spürbar. Das Hauptargument für Flats ist für mich eigentlich das ich eine bessere Position auf dem Rad bekomme, bzw. das ich ein anderes Gefühl dafür bekomme, da man für Flats die Körperspannung braucht die man bei Clickies vielleicht so nicht hat


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. September 2013)

Ich frag mich wie du auf einer Downhill-Strecke, wo dir erst wenn du in der Wiese liegst auffällt dass du gerade die falsche Linie gefahren bist, noch die Zeit hernehmen willst aus Klickpedalen raus zu kommen. Für normales CC fahren mag das ja eine gute Alternative zu sein, aber bereits auf einem ruppigen, nassen Trail wäre mir das viel zu riskant. Von Enduro-Touren mit Tragepassagen in steilem, rutschigen Gelände mal ganz abgesehen. Und mit Pedalen die lang genug sind (z.B. die Acros A-Flat), da hast du mit passenden Schuhen auch keine Probleme bei der Kraftübertragung.


----------



## R.C. (2. September 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie du auf einer Downhill-Strecke, wo dir erst wenn du in der Wiese liegst auffällt dass du gerade die falsche Linie gefahren bist, noch die Zeit hernehmen willst aus Klickpedalen raus zu kommen.



Genau gleich wie auf jeder anderen Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (2. September 2013)

Wenn du eh schon da liegst ist es eh zu spät  Wenn du siehst das eine rutschige Kurve kommt kannst du ja auch schon vorher ausklicken um den Fuß rauszuhalten. Wie immer alles eine Frage der Technik


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. September 2013)

Naja gut, das muss letztendlich jeder selbst entscheiden, was er tut und wie er die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile für sich bewertet


----------



## MaxPwr (3. September 2013)

Ich besitze ein paar 5-10 Spitfire. Die trage ich aber nur im Bikepark und als Alltagsschuhe. 
Für Touren bevorzuge ich normale Puma Laufschuhe. Die sind besser belüftet, weniger anfällig gegen Dreck und auch wenn sie nass sind angenehmer zu tragen. 
Besonders wenn man mal ein Stück bei dreckigen Bedingungen schieben oder tragen muss sind die 5-10 eine schlechte Wahl.
Der Gripunterschied am Pedal ist minimal.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. September 2013)

Welche denn (bezüglich Sohleninspektion )?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. September 2013)

MaxPwr schrieb:


> Besonders wenn man mal ein Stück bei dreckigen Bedingungen schieben oder tragen muss sind die 5-10 eine schlechte Wahl.
> Der Gripunterschied am Pedal ist minimal.



Das stimmt, bei Schlamm und Nässe sind mir die Teva Links mittlerer Höhe auch lieber!
Der Gripunterschied zu anderen Schuhen ist bei den 5.10 allerdings deutlich spürbar, zumindest bei den Impact.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Vllt kommt was von Adidas in der Richtung. Glaube ich aber eher nicht, damit würden sie ja
> ihre eigene Marke (5/10) kannibalisieren... Vielleicht geht die Quali ja jetzt hoch.



Geht schon in die Richtung:
http://www.tourendatenbank.com/zustieg-im-stealth-modus-adidas-terrex-solo-stealth/
Nun "baut" Adidas seinen Terrex Solo mit Stealth Gummisohle.
Ist aber wohl erst ab nächstem Jahr lieferbar, als Frauenmodell findet man ihn im Internet aber dann steht da "ausverkauft"...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. September 2013)

Den hatte ich auch im Auge, das Modell gibts so schon ein paar Jahre, aber der ist immer ausverkauft oder sehr teuer. Oder rosa. Oder grün.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. September 2013)

Mit Stealthsohle ist er brandneu, die bishereige Sohle hat nicht das 5/10-Gummi 
Die alten Modelle werden bei uns in den Läden gerade für 69.- Euro verscherbelt (in schwarz!)


----------



## sLiiDer (3. September 2013)

Ich habe zwar selber zwei paar 5'10", Chase Phantom und Freerider, aber ich glaube nicht das ich sie zum RegulÃ¤ren Preis gekauft hÃ¤tte. Habe fÃ¼r beide 35â¬ bezahlt und da kann man nunmal nicht nein sagen.


----------



## ---- (3. September 2013)

sliider: WO?!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (4. September 2013)

Hui, FiveTen fÃ¼r 35,- wÃ¤ren echt mal interessant zu wissen wo.
Hab zwar grad bei Amazon die Teva Links Mid Cut fÃ¼r 60â¬ geschossen, aber bei so einem Angebot kÃ¶nnte ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## xrated (13. September 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> -insbesondere für einen Radschuh ist mir die Biegesteifigkeit der Sohle     deutlich zu gering.



Wirklich durch die Sohle oder nur allgemein weil der Schuh oben leichter gebaut ist?
Ich suche eher was mit harter Zwischensohle und nur soviel Dämpfung das es an den Zehen nicht drückt.


----------



## xrated (17. September 2013)

Jemand hatte irgendwo die "Skater" von Deichmann erwähnt. Die habe ich mir heute mal angeschaut, da ist zwar die Oberfläche von der Sohle ganz gut aber allgemein ist die Sohle viel zu dünn und flexibel, dass ist nichts für bergauf in den Alpen weil man meint man fährt barfuss.

Hat sonst jemand einen Tip für günstige Schuhe? Die 510 sollen ja auch recht weich und dünn sein von der gesamten Sohle.


----------



## zichl (17. September 2013)

Also dass die 5:10 weich sind kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Sohle meiner Freerider ist wesentlich steifer und dicker als die von meinen Nike 6.0. Ich bin vor kurzem testweise die nike gefahren und hatte nach wenigen km schon schmerzen im Fuß. man merkt die Pedale auch sehr stark durch die Sohle, man könnte fast behaupten man spürt jeden einzelnen Pin. Dieses Problem hab ich bei meinen 5:10 so gar nicht. Die Sohle hat nach ca 1000km auch schon einige Gebrauchsspuren aber das Gesamtpaket passt einfach bei den 5:10. Ich würde sie mir auf jedenfall wieder holen.


----------



## vitaminc (17. September 2013)

@xrated
Kommt auf die Five Ten an.

Ich habe die Five Ten Maltese Falcon, die finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, wenn die Sohle nicht schon nach 1 Jahr abgenutzt wäre.
Aktuell habe ich zur Anprobe die Five Ten Impact High zu Hause, das sieht aus als würde ich mit Astronautenboots rumlaufen, die Sohle ist dick, steif und hart. Mir vielleicht ne Nummer too much. Der Freerider soll ja angeblich auch nicht so lange halten, daher überlege ich ob vielleicht die neuen Impact VXi was wären, leider aber noch recht teuer. Ach und Finger weg von dem Deichmann-Schrott, kein Vergleich zu FiveTen, habe ich nämlich auch zu Hause rumliegen.


----------



## Deleted263252 (17. September 2013)

Hi,

vielleicht noch ´ne Alternative, die Skates von DC (gibt´s bspw. bei Snipes). Je nach Modell haben die unterschiedlich harte Sohlen, aber auch durchaus ganz stabile. 

Einfach mal ansehen!


----------



## gassini (17. September 2013)

Mal ne Fage zwischen durch,haben die Five Ten auch so verstärkte Sohlen wie zb der Vans Warner Black.Mit denen bin ich überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen wenn ich den Hobel mal schieben muss


----------



## xrated (17. September 2013)

Habe mir jetzt mal Teva Links zur Ansicht geordert.


----------



## xrated (19. September 2013)

So sind schon da. Also die Sohle ist schon etwas steifer als bei normalen Schuhen. Mit normalen Skater oder Sneakern ist das Ã¼berhaupt kein Vergleich. Sogenannte Hallenschuhe sind Ã¤hnlich steif aber weiÃe Schuhe gehen irgendwie gar nicht. Von der Griffigkeit habe ich jetzt keinen Vergleich aber bei Holztreppen klebt es schon mal ziemlich.

Hier bei Zimmertemperatur scheinen die durch das ganze Plastik etwas warm zu sein. Es ist die hohe Mid Version von Amazon fÃ¼r 60â¬. 

Allerdings fallen die Schuhe dann doch etwas klein aus und ich bin nicht sicher ob ich die behalten soll. Die LÃ¤nge stimmt zwar wie bei Nike,Adidas,Asics in US11 GrÃ¶Ãe aber vorne ist eine Versteifung und der Zeh hat nach oben sehr wenig Platz. Der Zeh endet ungefÃ¤hr beim Ãbergang zwischen Stoff und Versteifung. Das Problem hatte ich aber auch bei vielen Click Schuhen von Scott, Shimano etc., deshalb habe ich da Specialized.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (19. September 2013)

Hat sich bei mir gelegt nach ein paar Touren. Fand sie am Anfang auch zu eng.


----------



## ThePapabear (19. September 2013)

Hi!

Habe mir einen 5.10 Freerider geordert, weil mir die Optik gefällt und mir der Impact auf jeden Fall zu viel ist. Den braucht´s für meinen Einsatzbereich einfach nicht. 

Ich hab mich nach meinem DC gerichtet und bin mir jetzt leicht unschlüssig. Beides sind 8,5er, der 5.10 ist aber auf jeden Fall etwas länger und evtl. auch eine minimale Spur breiter, kann das hin kommen? 

Die Länge geht noch in Ordnung, aber wie weit gibt der Schuh in der Breite noch nach? Wenn der nämlich stark auf macht, dann muss ich mir wohl zwangsweise einen 8er holen, sonst ist das auf Dauer nix.

Wär schön, wenn mir da wer weiter helfen kann.

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2013)

Hey, hab auch die Teva Mid für 60 von Amazon.
Im Gegensatz zu dir kamen sie mir sogar etwas zu groß vor. Nur minimal, aber noch in Ordnung. Das mit den Größenangaben ist ja immer ein Rätselraten bei verschiedenen Herstellern.
Beim Grip habe ich keinen Vergleich zu anderen Flat Pedal Schuhen, aber er ist zumindest besser als bei meinen anderen Schuhen.  Könnte aber noch einen Ticken besser sein finde ich.

Anfangs hat bei den Mids bei mir die Lasche auf den Fuß gedrückt (Innenseite oben). Das hat sich aber auch nach der ersten Ausfahrt gegeben, bzw. ein Zurechtrücken der Lasche hat auch geholfen.
Und die blauen Schnürsenkel passen hervorragend zu meinem Rahmen.


----------



## vitaminc (19. September 2013)

Hier geht ja richtig was.
Ich habe aktuell noch den Maltese Falcon und Impact High zu Hause, habe mir jetzt noch den Impact Low und den neuen Freerider VXi bestellt, so dass ich zu Hause mal richtig vergleichen kann.

Interessant finde ich, abgesehen vom Preis, auch diesen hier:
http://www.probikeshop.net/five-ten-schuhe-ivo-knivo-grau-blau-2013/86295.html


----------



## xrated (19. September 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Hat sich bei mir gelegt nach ein paar Touren. Fand sie am Anfang auch zu eng.



Auch vorne am Zeh?
Hab ja an sich einen schlanken Fuß, nur so einen riesen Zeh anscheinend. Ist ja auch die Frage ob das beim pedalieren überhaupt stört weil man da eh dauernd nach unten drückt.


----------



## BMWR1100S (20. September 2013)

Moin Moin!

Hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit Five Ten Schuhen auf Flat Pedals mit / ohne Pins?

Habe das Gefühl, dass meine Pins ganz schön starke Spuren in der Sohle hinterlassen und würde mir ungern nächstes Jahr neue kaufen müssen. Studenteneinkommen und so 

Hab nach zwei Wochen mal Bilder von der Sohle gemacht:

http://imageshack.us/a/img545/8568/iiz6.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img842/9361/6jh2.jpg

War allerdings nur ein paar mal fahren, da das Wetter so extrem mies ist.

Als Pedalen habe ich Specialized Bennies Plattform Pedalen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ed-Bennies-Plattform-Pedale.html#var_52770030

Kennt sich da jmd. mit der besten Pin-Länge aus?

Über jede Hilfe und Tipps dankbar,

Liebe Grüße,

Janick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (20. September 2013)

Meine Freerider sehen nach 2 Monaten schon gut zerrupft aus, meine alten Impact hatten 
nach 9 Monaten weniger spuren. Aber ja, du wirst dich darauf einstellen müssen, dass die 
Schuhe irgendwann durch sind und dann neue her müssen. Es gibt zwar ein Resole Kit, aber 
das ist nur für Kletterschuhe.


----------



## Christian8 (20. September 2013)

moin ich hab den seit 2,5 Jahren und noch fast keine Abnutzungserscheinungen!! Sohle hatte am Anfang schon gewöhnungsbedürftig viel Grip!! Aber sobald man sich gewöhnt, der Hammer!! Gibt es auch als SPD Version!

[ame]http://www.amazon.de/Vans-GRAVEL-VHQSBKA-Herren-Sneaker/dp/B004D2A40M[/ame]


----------



## Christian8 (20. September 2013)

moin ich hab den seit 2,5 Jahren und noch fast keine Abnutzungserscheinungen!! Sohle hatte am Anfang schon gewöhnungsbedürftig viel Grip!! Aber sobald man sich gewöhnt, der Hammer!! Gibt es auch als SPD Version!

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Vans-GRAVEL-VHQSBKA-Herren-Sneaker/dp/B004D2A40M"]Vans M GRAVEL VHQSBKA Herren Sneaker: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]


----------



## xrated (20. September 2013)

Von den Teva Links Mid hat nicht zufällig jemand welche in 45 die 1/2 zu groß sind?


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2013)

Habe hier den Freerider VXi, Impact High und Impact Low.

Meine normale Schuhgröße ist 42, also habe ich die Schuhe auch in der Größe 42 bestellt und Sie passen alle.

Der Freerider ist der natürlich der Leichteste, Luftigste und zugleich auch der Teuerste. Vorne ist der Freerider etwas runder gebaut als der Impact, er bietet etwas mehr Luft für den großen Zeh. Der Freerider hat mächtig Grip, schon krass wie er am Boden klebt, könnte aber natürlich auch an dem glatten Sohlenbereich liegen. Insgesamt ist die Sohle vom neuen Freerider etwas weicher als beim Impact, der alte Freerider soll ja noch weicher sein, der wäre dann definitiv nix für mich. 

Optisch wirkt der Freerider um einiges dezenter, quasi wie ein normaler Turnschuh. Der Impact Low ist schon etwas bulliger, hat mehr Material verbaut, sieht aber trotzdem noch OK aus. Der Impact High geht optisch leider gar nicht, zu wuchtig, passt zu meinen eher schlanken Beinen nicht so wirklich. 

Am Knöchel schützt der Impact High natürlich am Besten, der Low schützt auch ein wenig, der Freerider absolut gar nicht. Hochwertig wirken sie alle, das verbaute Material ist beim Freerider dennoch ein völlig anderes.

Ohne die Schuhe auf dem Bike getestet zu haben würde ich behaupten, der Freerider eignet sich gut für den Sommer, und die Impacts kann man sicher gut in den kalten Monaten fahren.

Welchen ich jetzt behalten werde? - wahrscheinlich den Impact Low, ich schätze der wird langer halten, schützt ansatzweise meine dünnen Knöchel, und sieht dabei noch ganz gut aus. Außerdem isser günstiger.


----------



## BMWR1100S (20. September 2013)

Moin, also habt Ihr diese Pin-Abdrücke auch alle gehabt?

Wie stark schauen Eure Pins denn aus der Pedale heraus?

Ich hätte nichts gegen noch mehr Grip ^^


----------



## xrated (20. September 2013)

Also als ich die Teva nur auf die Wellgo MG1 drauf gehaltenund den Schuh bewegt habe da hat man schon gehört das es deutlich kratzt. Ich glaube nicht das der Gummi da sehr lange hält.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit so Schuhen wie dem Impact im Sommer? Da geht man doch ein oder?

Sonst gibts grad nirgends Schuhe im Angebot oder?


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2013)

> Wie ist das eigentlich mit so Schuhen wie dem Impact im Sommer? Da geht man doch ein oder?



Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die persönliche Schmerzgrenze an. Mein zuvoriger Maltese Falcon war auch recht warm, aber nie unangenehm warm, egal wie hoch die Temperaturen waren. Ich scheine also nicht so empfindlich zu sein, außer dann bei Kälte, deswegen lieber nen warmen Schuh den ich auch gut bis in den Winter rein fahren kann. So dermaßen viele heiße Tage habe ich sowieso nicht im Jahr.

Vorteil vom Impact könnte auch die Haltbarkeit sein, bei dem Preis um die 80-90 EUR habe ich keinen Bock drauf nach nem Jahr wieder tauschen zu müssen.

Alternative, auch wenn erstmal teurer, sich zwei paar Schuhe zu kaufen, also z.B. den Freerider und den Impact. Den Freerider an heißen Tagen, den Impact an kühleren Tagen.


----------



## xrated (20. September 2013)

Nunja obenrum wird der Impact wohl ewig halten aber die Sohle ist ja trotzdem schnell runter. Ersatzsohlen gibts ja auch keine. Und bei meinem Teva macht es auch nicht den Eindruck als ob man die Sohle überhaupt so leicht wechseln könnte.

Fiveten dürfte ja mit Abstand Marktführer sein, da können die es sich natürlich erlauben keine Sohlen zu verkaufen. Und die machen ein riesen Geschäft wenn man nur ein kleines Loch hat und dann einen neuen Schuh braucht.


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2013)

Kleine Löcher könnte man auch mit Shoe Goo oder ähnlichem kleben.

Ich werde jetzt dann erstmal den Impact Low fahren, gefällt mir in Sachen Preis/Leistung am Besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (20. September 2013)

Beim Impact müsst ihr euch darauf einstellen, dass sich die Sohle im Zehenbereich irgendwann von dem Oberschuh ablöst, muss man dann von nem Schuster gescheit kleben lassen...


----------



## xrated (21. September 2013)

Um die Sohle wieder anzukleben soll Freesole haltbarer als Shoe goo sein (aber aussen ist es härter und rutschiger)


----------



## vitaminc (21. September 2013)

@xrated
Danke für den Tipp.

Habe die Impact gerade mal auf dem Bike getestet. Mehr Grip brauch ich nicht, insgesamt sehr bequemer und weicher Schuh, die Sohle hingegen steif, genauso wie ich es haben will. Preise schwanken je nach Größe von 70-90 EUR.


----------



## dievole (21. September 2013)

Als Flat-Pedal Anfänger habe ich gerade mit dem 5/10 Spitfire low Auslaufmodell (35  bei bike-components.de) erste Erfahrungen sammeln können, bislang sehr zufrieden.


----------



## xrated (21. September 2013)

Laut der Five Ten Tabelle hätte ich mit 27,5cm EU42,5, habe aber keinen Schuh kleiner als 44 

Adidas,Asics,Nike passen alle in US11, ausser Teva (zu klein)
Bei uns gibts natürlich wieder nur Five Ten in US10,5 und US11,5 lol

Beim Spitfire ist die Sohle aber dann eher zu weich oder (Biegesteifigkeit)?


----------



## ThePapabear (22. September 2013)

Ich habe jetzt 3 Tage meinen Freerider eingetragen. Sehr bequemer Schuh, der ziemlich stark stützt, würde ich sagen. Die Sohle ist weich genug um ihn als Freizeit Schuh tragen zu können, aber deutlich steifer als die von meinem DC.

Leider wird es noch einige Wochen dauern, bis ich den am Bike testen kann (ärztliches Verbot -> Bandscheiben Vorfall L4/5), aber eigentlich ist es eh fast schade um den schönen Schuh... 



Nach der Tabelle hätte ich auch Schuhe in die ich nicht rein kommen würde. Besser man hält sich an die übliche Größe die man trägt, oder eine halbe Nummer darüber. Ich bin nämlich nach einer Weile in der Wohnung damit herum laufen zur Entscheidung gekommen, dass der Schuh besser nicht um einen halben Zentimeter kürzer sein sollte (siehe meine Anfrage, weiter oben im Thread).



Mal schauen, wie sich der Schuh über die Zeit schlägt.



Lg

ThePapabear


----------



## xrated (24. September 2013)

Mir ist bei den Teva was aufgefallen. Die sitzen so eng vorne weil die Einlagesohle so dick ist. Habe mal ne dünnere eingelegt und schon haben die Zehen viel mehr Platz. 
Also das ist so das ich mit 45,5 und der Originalsohle am großen Zeh genauso viel Platz habe wie mit schmalerer Sohle am 44,5. Beim 45,5 ist die Sohle innen 30cm lang und beim 44,4 29cm also US11.

Ausserdem drückt bei mir leicht diese Erhebung an der Teva Sohle, liegt wohl an meinen Plattfüßen 

Aber die Dinger sind einfach nur unnötig niedrig vorne.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. September 2013)

Ich fahre mittlerweile 510 Freerider mit Saint-Pedalen (mit Beilagscheiben/Spacern unter den Pins).

Grip ist sehr gut, seitdem bin ich noch nicht abgerutscht, vorher mit Trekkingschuhen und Bärentatzen fast täglich.

Der "Stealth"-Gummi klebt natürlich auch gut auf Fliesen, Steinen,... und mit den Fingern kann man das auch erfühlen.

Die Größe habe ich nach der Hibike-Tabelle ausgewählt. In meiner Nähe gäbe es aber außerdem auch einen Five Ten-Händler.

Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, bin erst knapp 100km mit den neuen Schuhen und Pedalen gefahren.


----------



## Kharne (24. September 2013)

Ich frag mich wie Leute mit Saintpedalen mit kurzen Pins auskommen, ist ja ohne noch relativ wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. September 2013)

Wie gesagt...100km.

Kann sich ja noch ändern.


----------



## Kharne (24. September 2013)

Die Pins rauszudrehen ist ein ewiges Gefrickel, ich bin bald ausgerastet...


----------



## John Black (25. September 2013)

Adidas die Beckenbauer Schuhe.  Dicke Solle, ziemlich schmal und langlebig.


----------



## TreHo (25. September 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> Adidas die Beckenbauer Schuhe.  Dicke Solle, ziemlich schmal und langlebig.



Lustig ist, dass ich am WE jemanden genau mit denen im Taunus gesehen habe auf einem Trek


----------



## RetroRider (25. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Pins rauszudrehen ist ein ewiges Gefrickel, ich bin bald ausgerastet...



Du hast noch nie ein Laufrad eingespeicht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. September 2013)

Für Suchende:

DH Subforum:
Lebensdauer/ Verschleiß Five Ten Schuhe

SuFu:
Themen mit dem Stichwort fiveten
Themen mit dem Stichwort five ten

_

Adidas Beckenbauer Allround hab ich auch, die könnte ich dann ja auch mal testen, da bin ich selbst nicht draufgekommen.
Aber besonders verwindungsssteif ist die Sohle bei meinen nicht (mehr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Paar neuer Schuhe zum Touren fahren mit Flatpedals.
Kriterium ist: hoch, bis an/über den Knöchel!

Bin bis jetzt auf Touren immer Vans High Tops gefahren, welche recht weit hoch gehen, den Knöchel umschließen und dabei den Fuß nicht zu sehr versteifen. Diese sind allerdings jetzt erstens durch und zweitens ist die Sohle einfach viel zu weich.

Für den Bikepark habe ich die 5.10 Lineking, welche ansich ideal sind in jeder Hinsicht...bis auf die Steifigkeit. Es sind für Touren einfach zu krasse Klötze und sie schränken die Bewegungsfreiheit des Sprunggelenks auf Touren zu sehr ein.

Kennt jemand eine Alternative die zwischen drin liegt?
Also hoher Schuh mit möglichst steifer Sohle (gerne was bike-spezifisches wie 5.10), aber oben rum nicht so dick wie beispielsweise die LineKing?


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Oktober 2013)

also ich habe einen http://www.bikestore.cc/oneal-trigger-flat-pedal-shoe-black-2012-p-169125.html

etwas weichere sohle als der five ten und um einiges bequemer mitlrweile trage ich ihm lieber vorallem auf längeren ausfahrten

lg


----------



## ThePapabear (7. Oktober 2013)

Also, der Freerider geht bis direkt unter den Knöchel, führt den Fuß schön und ich habe kein Problem damit, den als Freizeit Schuh zu tragen.
Über den Knöchel fällt mir dann nur noch der Impact High ein, aber der ist nicht minder Voluminös im Vergleich zum LineKing. Die Sohle vom Impact dürfte aber nochmal steifer sein (gibt schon das Gefühl von Platte unterm Fuß), das Material an sich ist aber IMHO schön geschmeidig, auch wenn es den Fuß ziemlich stützt. Der Schuh war aber auch nicht neu, als ich den anprobiert habe. Der war schon von meinem Bruder eingetragen (beide gleiche Schuhgröße).

Zur Abnützung kann ich nur die Schuhe von meinem Bruder ran ziehen, meine sind noch fast komplett neu. Der hat die Impact nun schon einige Jahre, fährt damit Touren und Park und man sieht schon, dass die Pins die Sohle bearbeiten. Allerdings ist da noch nichts gerissen oder undicht.


----------



## zEpHy2k (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

die Oneal sind mir nicht hoch genug.
Was die Impact betrifft, so kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass die Impact High weniger steif sein sollen als die LineKing. Eben diese habe ich bereits gut eingelatscht und sie sind mir für Touren nach wie vor zu steif.
Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2013)

Also bei den Teva Links, wenns nur ein wenig feucht wird dann ist der Grip auch nicht mehr toll auf Wellgo MG1. Eigentlich sehe ich da kaum einen Unterschied zu normalen Nike Tretern.
Aber sonst sind die Dinger ganz ok, vor allem ist die Sohle recht hart vorne.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2013)

Für Schuhe über den Knöchel könnt ihr euch auch mal den Thread hier ansehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548099


----------



## -Wally- (10. Oktober 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Also bei den Teva Links, wenns nur ein wenig feucht wird dann ist der Grip auch nicht mehr toll auf Wellgo MG1. Eigentlich sehe ich da kaum einen Unterschied zu normalen Nike Tretern.
> Aber sonst sind die Dinger ganz ok, vor allem ist die Sohle recht hart vorne.



Ich fahre den Links nun schon seit einiger Zeit und er ist eigentlich mein Lieblingsbikeschuh geworden. Grip Probleme hatte ich mit dem noch nie, auch bei längeren Tragepassagen in den Alpen hat der sich gut geschlagen. Dazu sind die Teile richtig robust, ich glaube wenn ich die Schuhe mal richtig sauber machen würde, könnt ich die als neuwertig verkaufen. Lediglich die Innensohle hats mit der Zeit zerlegt, da hab ich was robusteres rein gepackt. 
Auch überraschend Wasserabweisend die Teile...im Bach hab ich damit schon ein paarmal gestanden, aber solange oben nichts rein schwappt bleiben die Füße trocken. Also ich bin immer noch zufrieden.


----------



## mophi (10. Oktober 2013)

Kann mich Wally nur anschließen.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Oktober 2013)

Welche Innensohlen hast du denn da genommen?
Ich nehme die öfters raus, um den ganzen Dreck besser rauszubekommen (und um Stinkefüßen vorzubeugen ), aber beim wieder Reindrücken falten die sich dann gerne zusammen, was sich wohl auch auf die Lebensdauer auswirken wird.


----------



## zEpHy2k (10. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teva Crank?
http://www.teva-eu.com/mens-crank-mid/1001485,en,pd.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (10. Oktober 2013)

Probleme gibts nicht direkt aber wenns feucht ist und man hat nicht soviel Druck auf den Pedalen, dann rutscht man häufig etws hin und her.

Sohlen habe ich 2 dünne Stoffsohlen drin, eine davon ist perforiert mit Löchern


----------



## zEpHy2k (10. Oktober 2013)

Wie bist du mit der Steifigkeit der Sohle zufrieden?
Habe bei Sicklines in einem Test gelesen dass sie recht weich sein sollen...dann wäre es kein Fortschritt zu meinen derzeitigen Vans.


----------



## xrated (11. Oktober 2013)

Steifigkeit bei den Links ist im vorderen Bereich top, ausser der Griffigkeit der Sohle bei Nässe gibts auch wenig auszusetzen.


----------



## sebkofi (11. Oktober 2013)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teva Crank?
> http://www.teva-eu.com/mens-crank-mid/1001485,en,pd.html



Ja, die nutze ich.

Guter Halt, aber für Menschen mit breiten Waden  / breiten Knöcheln eher ungeeignet, da oben recht eng, wie ich finde.


----------



## xrated (13. Oktober 2013)

Was macht ihr eigentlich mit den Schuhbändern? Wenn man die ihn den Schuh stopft dann kommen die irgendwann wieder von selbst raus. Vor allem nervt das wenn dann die metallischen Enden ständig Geräusche auf der Kurbel machen.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso man da nicht wenigstens eine kleine Lasche hinmacht. Das hatten selbst die 20 SPD Treter vom Lidl!


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Oktober 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich mit den Schuhbändern? Wenn man die ihn den Schuh stopft dann kommen die irgendwann wieder von selbst raus. Vor allem nervt das wenn dann die metallischen Enden ständig Geräusche auf der Kurbel machen.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso man da nicht wenigstens eine kleine Lasche hinmacht. Das hatten selbst die 20 SPD Treter vom Lidl!



Ich Felde sie nach dem schnüren unter die schuhbänder


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich Felde sie nach dem schnüren unter die schuhbänder



Jupp. Die Lasche hab ich auch vermisst, und die Schnürsenkel vom Teva Links sind wirklich arg lang, die fädel ich dann unter dem mittlerem und dem letztem quergehendem durch.


----------



## -Wally- (18. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Welche Innensohlen hast du denn da genommen?
> Ich nehme die öfters raus, um den ganzen Dreck besser rauszubekommen (und um Stinkefüßen vorzubeugen ), aber beim wieder Reindrücken falten die sich dann gerne zusammen, was sich wohl auch auf die Lebensdauer auswirken wird.



Wenn Du mich meinen solltest:
Ich hatte mir mal Skischuhe gekauft (schmale Raceboots von Head) und in denen kam ich mit den mitgelieferten etwas festeren Einlegesohlen garnicht klar, hab die dann da raus geschmissen und mir welche anpassen lassen.
Die lagen dann im Keller rum. Bei den Links hab ich irgendwann mal gemerkt, dass sich die Sohle an einem Schuh langsam etwas aufgelöst hat, also hab ich die mit den Sohlen aus den Skischuhen ersetzt und fahre seitdem glücklich damit rum.
Wenn ich die nicht gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich mir im Outdoorshop Innensohlen für Bergschuhe gekauft, da gibts auch die verschiedensten Modelle, teilweise auch mit eingebauter Mittelfußstütze, was für praktisch ist, wenn man zu weiche Schuhe fährt....die Links sind da aber recht steif.

Weil die Frage aufkam: Ich stopfe die Enden der Schuhbänder auch unter die Bänder....


----------



## donpope (23. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir am Wochenende diese hier zugelegt 





und für eine erste Testfahrt meine Specialized Taho ohne Cleats genommen. Prinzipiell guter Halt, leider fehlt die Verbindung wenn man das Pedal ziehen will, z.B. beim Sprung. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für solch ein Pedal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2013)

sind die Pins nicht ganz drausen oder täuscht das auf dem bild schauen sehr kurz aus


----------



## donpope (23. Oktober 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> sind die Pins nicht ganz drausen oder täuscht das auf dem bild schauen sehr kurz aus


 Sind ganz draußen. Unter http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Pedal/SAINT-DH-FR-Pedale-PD-MX80.html kann man die Pedale mehr von der Seite sehen


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2013)

donpope schrieb:


> Prinzipiell guter Halt, leider fehlt die Verbindung wenn man das Pedal ziehen will, z.B. beim Sprung. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für solch ein Pedal?


Hm, das klingt eher so, als müsstest du erstmal (wieder) die richtige Fahrtechnik ohne Clickies lernen.
Also in dem Fall BunnyHob bzw. erstmal Hinterrad anheben. Ohne Cleats kann man da natürlich nicht mehr einfach mit dem Fuß ziehen, da muss man das Pedal schräg stellen und dann nach oben/hinten ziehen/drücken.
Anleitungen gibts ja genug auf Youtube, nur die Umsetzung ist das Schwierige. 
Ein Pedal, dass sich so weit in die Sohle eingräbt, dass du einfach den Fuß anheben kannst, wirst du aber nicht finden. Kann natürlich sein, dass die Schuhe für sowas trotzdem zu wenig Halt bieten. Hatte ich bei meinen Shimanos.


----------



## donpope (23. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ein Pedal, dass sich so weit in die Sohle eingräbt, dass du einfach den Fuß anheben kannst, wirst du aber nicht finden. Kann natürlich sein, dass die Schuhe für sowas trotzdem zu wenig Halt bieten. Hatte ich bei meinen Shimanos.



Genau das meinte ich damit; die Sohle ist zu Grobstollig. Man rutscht zwar nicht ab beim pedallieren, der Halt könnte aber besser sein


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Oktober 2013)

da wirste dich wohl auf eine andere Technik ohne Klickis gewöhnen müssen ..da is halt wieder technik gefragt


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2013)

ich hab einen freund mit größe 52 gibt es da irgendwas für flats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2013)

Huuu.

Vielleicht so was?
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Power-pedal-2.jpg


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2013)

danke aber ich meinte schuhe


----------



## LANDOs (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

bei uns in der Gruppe haben einige den unten genannten Fussballschuh für Bärentatzen und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Leider hat von uns keiner einen Vergleich zu den unten aufgeführten Fiveten Schuhe. Wirkt sich die dicke Sohle wirklich positiv aus oder was könnte dementsprechend einen Unterschied machen? Beim Rennrad, natürlich ganz was anderes, wirkt sich eine dünne Sohle eher positiv aus. Bin selber mit VANS unterwegs, wobei die Sohle durch die Schrauben der Pedale kaputt gemacht wird.


----------



## JaMeiDaMichi (27. Oktober 2013)

also ich hab immer diese hier an  http://www.salewa.de/product/schuhe/ms+mtn+trainer+gtx (in schwarz) bin noch nie vom pedal (shimano saint) gerutscht oder so


----------



## FunRadler (27. Oktober 2013)

habe den oberen der Schuhe und bin zufrieden 
---------------------------------------------------------
www.allgaeutrails.de


----------



## LANDOs (27. Oktober 2013)




----------



## SofusCorn (27. Oktober 2013)

donpope schrieb:


> Habe mir am Wochenende diese hier zugelegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach mal die Unterlegscheiben bei den Pins raus. Wird vielleicht nicht bei deinem sprung problem helfen, aber mit Unterlegscheiben bin ich noch ab und zu abgerutscht.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Oktober 2013)

@LANDOs ..

der erste 5/10 sieht man sehr oft ,von daher würde ich sagen ,das es nen Top Schuh is..fahre ihn ja selber in der High Version  
Sohle is Top vom Gripp her ,klar gibts immer mal situationen wo man auch mit so einem schuh mal abrutsch ,was aber nich weiter schlimm is....
Was auch nich ausbleibt ,das durch die Pins ,die Sohle etwas abgenutzt wird ,was aber auch normal is ,finde ich


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab den Beckenbauer Allround Schuh, und hab den (für euch ) auch mal mit dem Saint-Pedal getestet, so überzeugend fand ich das nicht, der Grip war viel schlechter als mit meinen 510 Freerider. Und die Sohle ist (zumindest bei mir) nicht (mehr) besonders steif.


----------



## TheGoOn (11. November 2013)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den 510 Maltese Falcon auf Flatpedaln gemacht? Oder Allgemeiner gefragt ... Is es totaler schwachsinn mit SPD Schuhen auf Flatpedalen zufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (11. November 2013)

Wen das Sohlenstück über der Befestigung noch nicht rausgeschnitten wurde kann man mit Spd Schuhen sehr gut auf Flat Pedalen fahren. Ich bin selbst eine Zeit lang den Lake LX G2 so gefahren.


----------



## haekel72 (11. November 2013)

Five ten Freerider VXI Elements in Verbindung mit meinen DMR Vault ist Bombe!


----------



## cytrax (13. November 2013)

Wer noch Teva Links will sollte sich beeilen...die stellen die Produktion ein.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. November 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wer noch Teva Links will sollte sich beeilen...die stellen die Produktion ein.



Schade, das ist ein sehr geiler Schuh gerade bei Regen bzw. nassen Verhältnissen. Vor allem zum reduzierten Preis, den es in den letzten Monaten oft gab! Einzig der Grip war nicht ganz auf 5.10 Niveau, aber mit dem richtigen Pedal war auch das kein Problem.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. November 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wer noch Teva Links will sollte sich beeilen...die stellen die Produktion ein.



Hm, nicht nur die Links, die stellen ihre komplette Fahrrad-Abteilung im Frühjahr 2014 ein.
http://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Te...End-of-One-Story-But-Not-of-the-Adventure,603


----------



## cytrax (13. November 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=660445


----------



## donpope (18. November 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Shimano SH AM 41 zugelegt und muss sagen, in Kombi mit den Saint Pedalen sehr schön und griffig. Vorteil noch bei dem Wetter, dass das Wasser nicht wirklich rein kommt durch die Überschlagzunge über den Schnürsenkeln


----------



## MalcolmX (18. November 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Five ten Freerider VXI Elements in Verbindung mit meinen DMR Vault ist Bombe!


supe Schuhe... bis man feststellt, dass die auch innerhalb von 4-5 Wochen schon bemerkenswerten Gebrauchspuren aufweisen... kann irgendeine Marke mal haltbare, funktionelle und grippige Schuhe bauen?





 10 mal fahren circa...


----------



## haekel72 (18. November 2013)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> supe Schuhe... bis man feststellt, dass die auch innerhalb von 4-5 Wochen schon bemerkenswerten Gebrauchspuren aufweisen... kann irgendeine Marke mal haltbare, funktionelle und grippige Schuhe bauen?



Jepp, da gebe ich dir absolut recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. November 2013)

Moin,

ich suche auch noch einen passenden Schuh fürs Radeln.

Derzeit fahre ich mit nem Brooks Adrenalin GTX Laufschuh.
Sehr geil, weil Wasserdicht durch die Goretexmembran. Teilweise ist der Grip auf den Flats gut, teilweise so naja.

Da ich mit dem Schuh auch mal rumlaufe und durchaus das Rad mal ein paar Meter schiebe/trage, muss der Schuh entsprechend ausgelegt sein.

Jetzt die Frage; bringt mir ein FiveTen o.ä. hier eine Verbesserung oder eher nicht?

Derzeit akutester Knackpunkt am Brooks ist für mich die Schnürung.
Bin da jetzt öfter am Kettenblatt hängen geblieben bzw. der Schuh lockert sich ab und zu und dann muss ich anhalten während die Gruppe weiterradelt.
Wie macht ihr das mit der Schnürung? Haben ja nicht alle Schuhe einen Klettverschluss.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. November 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das mit der Schnürung?



Steck dir die Enden in den Schuh, dann fliegen die nicht frei rum. Keine Knubbel beim reinfriemeln, kann böse Druckstellen geben.

Oder Doppelknoten


----------



## sp00n82 (28. November 2013)

Besser: steck die Enden unter die Schnürung. Kann keine Druckstellen geben.


----------



## 3idoronyh (28. November 2013)

Ohne Schais, was ist denn mit den guten alten BW Springerstiefeln?

Kosten doch nix, kann man manchmal auf Ebay/Flohmarkt für 5 Euro bekommen...
Ich solche, wenn ich spazierengeh im Matsch...
Radfahren ohne Klickies ist in meinen Augen eh eher unsportlich, und wenns um Flat, Winter, warm, billig, Profil geht, kann ich mir Bw Stiefel gut vorstellen!


----------



## SofusCorn (28. November 2013)

Mit diesen Springerstiefeln käm ich auf Flats nicht klar. Mich stört bei solchen Schuhen diese Mulde zwischen Fußspitze und Hacke enorm. Merk ich bei meinen Turnschuhen.


----------



## Dease (28. November 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Da ich mit dem Schuh auch mal rumlaufe und durchaus das Rad mal ein paar Meter schiebe/trage, muss der Schuh entsprechend ausgelegt sein.
> 
> ...



Auf feuchten, matschigen Böden hat man mit den Five Ten quasi null Grip. Da ist fast jeder andere Schuh besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (28. November 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Auf feuchten, matschigen Böden hat man mit den Five Ten quasi null Grip. Da ist fast jeder andere Schuh besser.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Auf dem Pedal ist der Grip unschlagbar (außer auf feuchten Plastik Pedalen). Dafür ist der Grip auf Waldboden ziemlich schlecht. Besonders wenn es nass ist.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. November 2013)

Moin,

ja, das ist genau das was ich befürchte.
Also eigentlich sind die Dinger was für die Bikparkleute, aber nix für Waldfahrer oder?

D.h. am besten nimmt man wirklich einen irgendwie gearteten "Trekkingschuh", der eine festere Sohle hat und gut?!

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Kharne (28. November 2013)

Na so schlimm sind die 5/10 jetzt auch nicht. Grip ist zum wandern schon da, man muss nur 
ein bissl mehr aufpassen. Für mich gibts auf weiteres nur noch 5/10 Impact, dieses Gefühl 
nen Panzer am Fuß zu haben will ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## SofusCorn (28. November 2013)

Das mit der Schnürung wird dir genauso mit den 5.10 passieren. Doppelschleife und Schnürsenkel unter die Schnürung, Problem gelöst. Bei mir gehen auch alle Schnürsenkelschuhe schnell auf ohne Doppelschleife.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. November 2013)

Okay, damit bin ich auf jeden Fall erstmal kuriert vom FiveTen-Wahn und bleibe bei meinen "Outdoor-Sportschuhen"


----------



## MucPaul (28. November 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Okay, damit bin ich auf jeden Fall erstmal kuriert vom FiveTen-Wahn und bleibe bei meinen "Outdoor-Sportschuhen"



Das Problem am Brooks Adrenalin ist, dass es ein Sommerschuh ist. Ich habe den gleichen, ohne GTX, zum Joggen. Und meiner ist vorne und seitlich mit sehr lockerem Gewebe. Das gibt im Winter schnell eiskalte Füße.
Ausserdem ist der Adrenalin durch die Torsionssohle in der Mitte etwas schwierig zu platzieren, was mit einem flachen "Skater" Schuh aka. 5/10 problemlos geht.
Ich habe aber lange Zeit den Brooks Trail Addiction am Flat Pedal in Betrieb und der funktioniert überrraschend gut. Da ist die Sohle aber eine Trail Running Sohle, sprich flach und durchgehend.


----------



## MucPaul (28. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Das mit der Schnürung wird dir genauso mit den 5.10 passieren. Doppelschleife und Schnürsenkel unter die Schnürung, Problem gelöst. Bei mir gehen auch alle Schnürsenkelschuhe schnell auf ohne Doppelschleife.



Nimm einen selbstzuziehenden Knoten und gut ist.


----------



## SofusCorn (28. November 2013)

Wenn du dir irgendwann mal reine Flat pedal Schuhe holen willst, kannst du  bei 5.10 beruhigt zu zugreifen. Ich hab mir die Freerider geholt, weil ich garkeine radtauglichen Schuhe hatte:
- ascis Turnschuhe = platzieren aufm Pedal ist nervig, weil Sohle nicht plan.
- chucks = grip okay, aber ich spüre, wenn ich länger als 20min fahre damit, das ganze Pedal durch den Schuh (nicht die Pins).
- nike free 3.0 = guter grip, Angenehmeres Fahrgefühl als Chucks. Die Pins ruinieren die Sohle aber total.

edit: 


MucPaul schrieb:


> Nimm einen selbstzuziehenden Knoten und gut ist.


Doppelschleife reicht mir.


----------



## Kharne (28. November 2013)

Die Freerider lösen sich nach 3 Monaten von selbst auf, die Sohle von meinen MacAskill ist 
bald durch und dabei bin ich wieder mit üblen Pins noch generell besonders viel unterwegs 
gewesen...


----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Das Problem am Brooks Adrenalin ist, dass es ein Sommerschuh ist. Ich habe den gleichen, ohne GTX, zum Joggen. Und meiner ist vorne und seitlich mit sehr lockerem Gewebe.


Das GTX-Zeugs ist deutlich wärmer.
Ich hab auch nen normalen Adrenalin, daher hab ich den 1:1-Vergleich.
Der GTX ist extra ein Herbst/Winter-Schuh. Ist dafür im Sommer reichlich warm.

Und ja, die Pronationsstütze ist das was mich beim radeln nervt.
Ich denke, ich schaue da mal nach nem entsprechenden Sportschuh, der eine härtere aber profilierte Sohle hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (28. November 2013)

Ja, bei mir hats auch schon ein wenig vom Profil weggeschrubbt. Dieses MI6-Gummi, was ja weniger haltbar sein soll als das alte, werde ich deswegen definitiv nicht testen.


----------



## MucPaul (28. November 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Das GTX-Zeugs ist deutlich wärmer.
> Ich hab auch nen normalen Adrenalin, daher hab ich den 1:1-Vergleich.
> Der GTX ist extra ein Herbst/Winter-Schuh. Ist dafür im Sommer reichlich warm.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Wusste nicht, dass der GTX eher ein Winterschuh ist. Da ich den normalen Adrenalin im Winter nicht nutzen kann (nasse, kalte Füße) habe ich nach einem gescheiten Winterjogger gesucht. Derzeit laufe ich die Salomon XA GTX, welche wirklich gut sind. Jedoch ist die Sohle zu weich für Platform. 
Aber schau mal bei Salomon oder bei Brooks nach Trail Running oder Light Hiking Shoes, die haben eine komplett flache und versteifte Sohle. 
Auf dem Specialized Promo Video "Round the Mont Blanc" fahren die auch Salomon auf Saint Pedalen. (Da hat Specialized einfach nichts im Programm an Schuhen... ) 

Ich habe mir in der eBucht die 5/10 Hellcat geholt und kann dann mal berichten. Der soll sehr steif sein, und hat sogar SPD inserts.
Die Freerider sind wirklich weich wie Sneakers. Leider...


----------



## MucPaul (28. November 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Freerider lösen sich nach 3 Monaten von selbst auf, die Sohle von meinen MacAskill ist
> bald durch und dabei bin ich wieder mit üblen Pins noch generell besonders viel unterwegs
> gewesen...



Servus.
"Leider" habe ich die Freerider Zebra. Die noch mit der weissen Aussensohle!  
Angeblich soll die ratzfatz abgehen bei Pins. 
Ich habe extra Kunststoff Platforms von Wellgo geholt in der Hoffnung, daß die Freerider nicht so schnell sterben. Bisher sieht es noch ok aus. Aber ich nutze die Schuhe seltsamerweise nur zum rumlaufen in der Stadt.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. November 2013)

Ah cool, die Salomon sind nicht übel.
Müsste man nur zu nem akzeptablen Kurs finden...

Ich check nächstes WE mal das Intersport-Outlet aus, vielleicht haben die was.


----------



## MucPaul (28. November 2013)

Zur Info: hier im Forum ist ein lustiges Interview mit Charles Cole, Founder of 5/10 und sein Erlebnis mit Tom Cruise für Mission Impossible, was dann zum MI6 Stealth Rubber führte und seine Erklärung, warum die Schuhe so wahnsinnig kleben (und leider nicht lange halten):

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31025


----------



## SofusCorn (29. November 2013)

Er hat wahrscheinlich einfach mehr Weichmacher reingetan.


----------



## Dease (19. Dezember 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe mir in der eBucht die 5/10 Hellcat geholt und kann dann mal berichten. Der soll sehr steif sein, und hat sogar SPD inserts.
> Die Freerider sind wirklich weich wie Sneakers. Leider...



Bei meinen Freerider Greg Minaar SPD hat sich nach ein paar Touren die Sohle an der SPD-Abdeckung gelöst, weil ich damit auf normalen Flats gefahren bin. Da war dann nur noch die blanke Metallplatte und ich hatte nicht mehr so richtig Grip. War von der Haltbarkeit der Sohle sehr enttäuscht für die Kohle.
Nutze sie deshalb wieder mit Cleats & Klickpedalen und habe mir fürs Trailriding den Impact geholt.


----------



## MucPaul (19. Dezember 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Bei meinen Freerider Greg Minaar SPD hat sich nach ein paar Touren die Sohle an der SPD-Abdeckung gelöst, weil ich damit auf normalen Flats gefahren bin. Da war dann nur noch die blanke Metallplatte und ich hatte nicht mehr so richtig Grip. War von der Haltbarkeit der Sohle sehr enttäuscht für die Kohle.
> Nutze sie deshalb wieder mit Cleats & Klickpedalen und habe mir fürs Trailriding den Impact geholt.



Ich habe das SPD Cleat noch gar nicht montiert. Ist das kleine Stück zum rausschneiden oder ist das angeschraubt/angeklebt?


----------



## Dease (19. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir waren Schrauben unter der Sohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (21. Dezember 2013)

Schuhe für Flatpedal im winter?


----------



## MucPaul (27. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Schuhe für Flatpedal im winter?



Oh mein Gott, diese Dinger habe ich auch noch im Keller. In einem olivgrünen Beutel. Die wollte ich nie wieder im Leben anrühren. Werde ich mit Sicherheit nie wieder anziehen wollen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. Dezember 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, diese Dinger habe ich auch noch im Keller. In einem olivgrünen Beutel. Die wollte ich nie wieder im Leben anrühren. Werde ich mit Sicherheit nie wieder anziehen wollen.


dann weg damit!

wg bw??
kann ich verstehen, aber ich war deshalb auch nicht bei der bw.....hab zivi gemacht.
von daher habe ich kein emotionales Problem mit denen und sachlich sind die sehr ok für das Geld...


----------



## MucPaul (27. Dezember 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Bei mir waren Schrauben unter der Sohle



Natürlich sind da Schrauben. Ich fragte aber ob man das Teil nach dem Abschrauben einfach abnehmen kann oder ob man es aufschneiden muss, und mit den Schrauben halbwegs wieder dran machen kann. Weil es dann ja nicht mehr wasserdicht ist.


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (31. Dezember 2013)

5.10 freerider. Impact sind zu wuchtig


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Dezember 2013)

BikeFreakFelix schrieb:


> 5.10 freerider. Impact sind zu wuchtig



Die Freerider sind definitiv schöner, die Impact aber viel resistenter. Außerdem hat der Fuß einen besseren Halt, allen voran die Ferse.
Also ich fahre meine Freerider nur noch bei gutem Wetter im Sommer wenn alles trocken ist.
Der Impact ist dagegen ne Maschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derflo72 (14. Januar 2014)

Habe mir heute den hier bestellt und werde mal berichten, wie der Grip auf den Flats ist....
http://www.thenorthface.de/tnf-de-de/men-s-arctic-guide-boots/p88137.html


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Januar 2014)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Die Freerider sind definitiv schöner, die Impact aber viel resistenter. Außerdem hat der Fuß einen besseren Halt, allen voran die Ferse.
> Also ich fahre meine Freerider nur noch bei gutem Wetter im Sommer wenn alles trocken ist.
> Der Impact ist dagegen ne Maschine.



Hmm hab mir den neuen Freerider geholt vor einigen Wochen und kann berichten dass er auch im Regen einiges aushält.
Sicherlich kein stundenlanger starkregen aber einige Tropfen oder ein Schauer machen dem nix aus!!!

Und die Konstrukion allgemein ist robuster als man das von normalen Freizeit Sneakern kennt.
Klar ist es kein Winterschuh aber auch bei schlechtem Wetter kann man den nach meiner Erfahrung super fahren.


----------



## Mx343 (14. Januar 2014)

Fahre aktuell die McASkill und bin damit ziemlich zufrieden, war bisher allerdings auch immer gutes Wetter (kein Regen).


----------



## MucPaul (14. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ja die Freerider Zebra Blue und die Hellcat (i.e. Minaar in schwarz).
Die Freerider sind eigentlich ein Sommerschuh und sind sehr weich von der Sohle her. Mittlerweile benutze ich sie nur noch als Sneakers in der Stadt. Die Füße bleiben warm, aber nicht heiss.





Die Hellcat (Minaar) sind eine Wucht. Der Schuh ist wesentlich steifer von der Sohle her und auch einiges wuchtiger im Aufbau. Ich kann bestätigen, daß ich bei 3°C Aussentemperatur und normalen Skisocken auch nach 4h keine kalten Füße hatte. Die SPD Cleat Aussparung habe ich noch dran gelassen. Man kann sie ab-/anschrauben wenn man die Cleats nutzen will (mache ich im Sommer). Feine Sache.


----------



## Kharne (14. Januar 2014)

Die MacAskill halten von Mittag bis es läut, imho nur als Alltagsschuhe zu 
gebrauchen, bei meinen hab ich nach 3 Monaten schon an ner Stelle die 
Untersohle gesehen.


----------



## Mx343 (14. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die MacAskill halten von Mittag bis es läut, imho nur als Alltagsschuhe zu
> gebrauchen, bei meinen hab ich nach 3 Monaten schon an ner Stelle die
> Untersohle gesehen.



Joa ich schau mal wie lange sie halten. Meine Vans beim Skaten haben damals auch erstaunlich lange gehalten.


----------



## Kharne (14. Januar 2014)

Wo ich grad am Lästern bin...

Bin heute mit den MacAskill unterwegs gewesen und hab mir prompt im Schneematsch 
nasse Füße geholt. Sohle durch, nach grade nem halben Jahr


----------



## Mx343 (15. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wo ich grad am Lästern bin...
> 
> Bin heute mit den MacAskill unterwegs gewesen und hab mir prompt im Schneematsch
> nasse Füße geholt. Sohle durch, nach grade nem halben Jahr



Ok Schnee hab ich ehr selten und fahren tu ich eigentlich auch nur wenn das Wetter passt (also zumindest mal die Sonne scheint).


----------



## hulster (15. Januar 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Ok Schnee hab ich ehr selten und fahren tu ich eigentlich auch nur wenn das Wetter passt (also zumindest mal die Sonne scheint).



Soll ich dir nen paar Fotos von dem Zustand meiner Freerider VXi bei "von oben Trocken" schicken?

Wenn du bei Witterungsbedingungen der letzten Wochen trockenen Füße behälst, kannst du wahrscheinlich levitieren, oder deine Trails sind 100% Fels.
Dann sind die Schuhe auch egal.


----------



## Mx343 (15. Januar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Soll ich dir nen paar Fotos von dem Zustand meiner Freerider VXi bei "von oben Trocken" schicken?
> 
> Wenn du bei Witterungsbedingungen der letzten Wochen trockenen Füße behälst, kannst du wahrscheinlich levitieren, oder deine Trails sind 100% Fels.
> Dann sind die Schuhe auch egal.



Ja kannst du machen. Ich mache heute Abend mal ein Bild von meinen.
Konnte allerdings leider seit Silvester erst wieder letzten Sonntag zeitbedingt fahren.
Also meine Hose/MTB sah/sieht schlimmer aus als die Schuhe und ich fahre hauptsählich auf Waldboden (vlt. liegts einfach an den gefühlten 5 Tonnen Laub das über dem Matsch liegt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (15. Januar 2014)

Bin bisher die Shimano 41 gefahren und fand sie optisch und funktional top. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die minimale Dämpfung. Muss man das Rad mal in der Luft wegschmeißen um auf den Füßen zu landen, wird es schmerzhaft. Nach etwas mehr als einer Saison begann sich dann die Sohle vom Oberschuh zu lösen und ich habe den 5.10 vxi als Ersatz bestellt. Beinahe wäre es der Teva Links mid geworden, aber ich wollte mal die hochgelobte Griffigkeit der 5.10s testen. Die vielen negativen  Berichte über die Haltbarkeit der 5.10 schrecken mich jetzt doch ab und ich überlege den Schuh zurückzuschicken und gegen den Teva zu tauschen. Wie steif ist der Teva? Steifer ist mir lieber.


----------



## beat_junkie (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn du ne steifere sohle suchst dann schau mal die oneal stinge [email protected] nico laus
sind steifer als die vom freerider


----------



## Kharne (15. Januar 2014)

Der Impact hält, da sah die Sohle nach 9 Monaten Dauereinsatz inkl 2 Wochen Saalbach 
noch gut aus, die MacAskill dagegen sind echt nur als Alltagsschuhe zu gebrauchen. 
Problem beim Impact ist die Verklebnung der Sohle, die löst sich in der Sonne auf und 
muss dann nachgeklebt werden, danach hält sie aber. Der normale Freerider ist wieder 
was anderes, da ist die Sohle deutlich haltbarer als beim MacAskill.


----------



## Dease (15. Januar 2014)

Meine Impact halten bisher auch tadellos. An der Sohle ist noch keine Abnutzung durch die Pins zu erkennen.

Zu den Minnaar (ähnlich den Freerider-Modellen) hatte ich ja bereits oben irgendwo geschrieben, dass die Sohle ganz schnell an den Sohlenabdeckungen für die Cleat-Aufnahme und auch daneben im Eimer war.


----------



## Dominik19xx (15. Januar 2014)

Meine normalen Freerider machen bisher alles ohne Probleme und ernsthafte Verschleißspuren mit. Und das seit über einem halben Jahr mit durchschnittlich 1,5 Fahrten pro Woche. Meine Pedale(Custom Kona Pedale mit 7mm langen,angespitzten Schrauben als Pins) haben bisher sonst nochfast  jeden Schuh innerhalb von einem halben Jahr zerstört. Der Freerider hält ohne Probleme. Entweder habe ich eine super Schuh schonende Fahrweise entwickelt oder der McAskill hat eine andere Sohle als der normale Freerider.


----------



## Kharne (15. Januar 2014)

Hat er. Phantom anstatt der "normalen" Stealth Sohle.


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann probiere ich doch erstmal den Freerider VXI aus. Sollte er irgendwann über den Jordan gehen, wird ONeal und Teva getestet.


----------



## Mx343 (16. Januar 2014)

Mhh tatsächlich das ist ne andere Sohle bei den MacAskills.
Naja mal schauen wie lange die bei mir halten.


----------



## SofusCorn (16. Januar 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Mhh tatsächlich das ist ne andere Sohle bei den MacAskills.
> Naja mal schauen wie lange die bei mir halten.



Von den restlichen Freeridern haben aber auch nicht alle das selbe Gummi, obwohl der Name teilweise identisch ist. Alte eher S1, neue eher Mi6.

Marathon (War denen nicht mal nen Infotext wert? low budget version?)
http://fiveten.com/products/product-search/tag/technology/mn/

Mi6 (Das aus dem Film, dass scheinbar recht schnell abnutzt. Eher neue Modellen wie Freerider VXi Elements)
http://fiveten.com/products/product-search/tag/technology/mi6/

Phantom (Kam glaub ich nach S1? macaskill und andere "skaterschuhe")
http://fiveten.com/products/product-search/tag/technology/ph/

S1 (das alte, haben die meisten Modelle, impact und co)
http://fiveten.com/products/product-search/tag/technology/s1/

edit: das jetzt von deren Seite geklaut, hab selber nur die macaskill.Keine Ahnung ob S1 immer 100% die gleiche Gummimischung ist. Demnach hätten ja einige Freerider die selbe robuste Sohle wie die Impacts, was ich vom lesen hier im Forum jetzt nicht bestätigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (16. Januar 2014)

Habe heute diese hier bekommen:






Der Sticker auf dem Schuh sagt, es ist eine S1 Sohle...aber MAN SEHEN DIE SCHEI?E aus. Eine echte Geschmacksverirrung. Sehen aus wie ein Zwitter aus Orthopädieschuh und Clownsklotten.  Da müssen wenigstens schwarze Schnürsenkel rein.


----------



## Kharne (16. Januar 2014)

Ja, mit den Freeridern bin ich nicht wirklich warm geworden, hätte gerne die MacAskill mit S1 Sohle


----------



## Mx343 (17. Januar 2014)

Mhh man könnte sich ja auch die 5.10 Kletterschuhe kaufen und testen wie die auf den Flats sind.
Ich glaub das probiere ich mal im Sommer aus, hab ja noch ein paar Kletterschuhe.


----------



## MucPaul (17. Januar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Habe heute diese hier bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube StumpiMario hatte die letztens auf unserer Isartour am Wochenende an. Ich finde das Design ganz ok.


----------



## MucPaul (17. Januar 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe ja die Freerider Zebra Blue und die Hellcat (i.e. Minaar in schwarz).
> Die Freerider sind eigentlich ein Sommerschuh und sind sehr weich von der Sohle her. Mittlerweile benutze ich sie nur noch als Sneakers in der Stadt. Die Füße bleiben warm, aber nicht heiss.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, wie ich im Internet lese, war mein bunter Freeride noch die 1. Generation mit weisser, angeklebter Sohle. Die ging wohl bei den Pins der Flatpanels ab. Die nachfolgenden Generationen haben rundum versiegelte Sohlen. Insofern habe ich einfach Pech gehabt mit einem "grünen Produkt, das beim Kunden reift". Für die Stadt sind sie aber top. Der Minaar ist eh besser von der Sohle her.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (17. Januar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Habe heute diese hier bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die hab ich auch seit einigen Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (29. Januar 2014)

Ola,

Eine Frage, hat der "normale" Freerider (nicht der Element) nun auch die neue MI6 Sohle?
Wo kann man den bestellen?
Die Variante von der Five Ten Homepage (grey) gibts irgendwie nirgends... (und die Händlersuche, Europe, ist nicht wirklich hilfreich...)
Und wird es den Impact auch mit der neuen Sohle geben? Wenn ja, wann ca?


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Soll ich dir nen paar Fotos von dem Zustand meiner Freerider VXi bei "von oben Trocken" schicken?
> 
> Wenn du bei Witterungsbedingungen der letzten Wochen trockenen Füße behälst, kannst du wahrscheinlich levitieren, oder deine Trails sind 100% Fels.
> Dann sind die Schuhe auch egal.



Richtig wasserdicht sind die Freerider Elements nicht, dazu sind sie zu flach (läuft schnell von oben rein, da der Schaft nicht bis unter die Regenhose geht) und die Zunge ist nicht abgedichtet.
Spritzwasser von unten halten sie aber sehr gut ab, und leichter Regen oder mal ein kurzer Schauer macht auch nichts. Nur wenn man richtig geduscht wird, bekommt man eben immer noch nasse Füße.

Sohle hält bei mir bislang (seit Anfang Dezember, dafür aber 3,5 Wochen auf den Kanaren incl täglich 6-7 Stunden aufm Rad). Bei den Impact war das immer ein Problem. Länger als 1 Jahr hat mir noch kein Paar Impact gehalten, irgendwann ist immer die Sohle abgebröselt. Beim letzten Paar Impact High hat's sogar keine 2 Monate gedauert, bis sich die Sohle nicht nur vorne sondern auch hinten an den Fersen großflächig abgelöst hat.
Verschleiß durch die Pedalpins ist etwas mehr erkennbar als bei der S1 Sohle von den Impact, hält sich aber imho im Rahmen.
Die Steifigkeit der Sohle ist irgendwo zwischen Impact und dem normalen Freerider angesiedelt. Für mein Empfinden sehr angenehm, man hat mehr "Gefühl" fürs Pedal, aber es drückt sich nichts unangenehm durch die Sohle.
Der Grip ist mit dem S1 Gummi schon grandios, mit dem Mi6 Gummi einfach abartig 
Für Wandereinlagen ist er dafür halt nur bedingt geeignet, dafür hat die Sohle viel zu wenig Profil.

Temperatur-Bereich: bei 25° in der prallen spanischen Sonne noch nicht zu warm (besser/weniger Sauna-mäßig als die Impact), bis 0° im deutschen Gatschwetter mit normalen dünnen Socken noch warm genug.

Wenn es die VXi Freerider jetzt noch mit hohem Schaft gäbe so wie z.B. die Lineking, dann wäre das mein perfekter Schuh. Ich werde jedenfalls bei den VXI Freeridern bleiben und keine Impact mehr kaufen.

Meine hab ich übrigens hier über den Bikemarkt von Mountainlove (kommerzieller Anbieter/Händler) gekauft. Der hat auch einen eigene Webshop, wo die schwarzen "normalen" Freerider VXi gelistet sind.
Guckst du:
http://shop.mountainlove.de/index.php/bekleidung/five-ten-freerider-vxi-charcoal-black-detail
Bei Hibike hab ich die auch schon rumstehen sehen.
(ansonsten hilft auch eine Google-Suche nach "Five Ten Freerider VXi" sicher enorm weiter  war aber wahrscheinlich heute Nacht einfach schon zu spät )


----------



## bohaim (29. Januar 2014)

Ola,

Naja, google hilft schon weiter... wenn man dann noch lesen kann, aber noch mehr 
Das Problem ist die Variante ohne "Elements" , von dem Freerider XVi, die du da überall findest ist noch die mit S1 Rubber 
...und nicht mit dem MI6 
Wie übrigens auch die in dem Link den du da so gepostet hast


----------



## Kharne (29. Januar 2014)

Ne. Es gibt den Freerider Vxi und Impact Vxi mit MI5, dann gibbet den normalen Freerider, Impact und Freerider Elements mit S1.
Und dann noch den Freerider MacAskill mit Phantom, der ist allerdings nicht zum biken geeignet, die Sohle ist nach 2 Monaten durch, nur als Alltagsschuh tragbar, wenn du nicht grade gesponsort wirst.


----------



## bohaim (29. Januar 2014)

Also ich dachte an diese Variante hier:
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/14534-freerider-vxi-mono-grey-blue

Aber in der Farbkombi Dunkelgrau Rot, wie auf diesem Bild, dritter von Rechts oben,
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1458587


PS: War erfolgreich...
 tschakkka


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2014)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Naja, google hilft schon weiter... wenn man dann noch lesen kann, aber noch mehr
> Das Problem ist die Variante ohne "Elements" , von dem Freerider XVi, die du da überall findest ist noch die mit S1 Rubber
> ...




Hm, hast recht, da steht S1 dabei. Sorry, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass alle Freerider, die "VXi" heißen, auch das Mi6 Gummi haben. Ganz schön verwirrende Bezeichnungen, die 5.10 sich da ausgedacht hat. Muss man jetzt also wohl darauf achten, welche Farbe das Obermaterial hat, um zu erkennen, welche Sohle drunter steckt


----------



## bohaim (29. Januar 2014)

Hi!
Ne, du hattest nicht so ganz unrecht...  
(Ich bin ja auch davon ausgegangen das alle VXi automatisch MI6 haben...war dann halt nur irritiert weil es nirgends stand)
Allerdings ist es wohl bei vielen Pages einfach ein "Druckfehler".
Es handelt sich wohl schon um Mi6, wird nur einfach falsch mit S1 beschrieben. Copy&Paste 
So zumindest bei manchen... wie das bei allen ist, keine Ahnung.
Also immer Nachfragen was man da eigentlich bestellt.
Ist aber verfügbar.


----------



## hoschik (29. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ne. Es gibt den Freerider Vxi und Impact Vxi mit MI5, dann gibbet den normalen Freerider, Impact und Freerider Elements mit S1.
> Und dann noch den Freerider MacAskill mit Phantom, der ist allerdings nicht zum biken geeignet, die Sohle ist nach 2 Monaten durch, nur als Alltagsschuh tragbar, wenn du nicht grade gesponsort wirst.


Stimmt nicht ganz, Freerider Vxi(ohne Elements) mit Mi6 Sohle habe ich ich bisher noch in keinem Shop gesehen, den gab es bis jetzt nur mit S1 Sohle. VXi gab es letzter Jahr teilweise sehr sehr günstig, die waren alle mit S1 Sohle, wurde mir von nem Kollegen der sie sich gekauft hat auch bestätigt.
Nur auf der 5.10 HP sind sie schon mit Mi6 Rubber gelistet, werden also auch bald verfügbar sein. die Freerider Vxi Elements die seit ca. August 2013 verfügbar sind haben alle die VXI Mi6 Sohle. Ohne elements gibt es nur 2 Freerider Farbvarianten mit Mi6 http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...chuhe-3.5-35&gclid=CPLswJDJo7wCFcjpwgodA30ANg

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...i-Brick-Red-Freeride-Schuhe_detail_54171.html

bisher halt nur vorbestellbar.

Das neue MI6 Rubber hat wie oben schon ein anderer user gescgrieben hat wirklich abartigen grip, fahre ich in Kombination mit Point One Pdium, wenn man da den Schuh nach oben anhebt gibt das wirklich nen merkbaren Ruckler, Fussposition verändern ohne Fuss anheben wie bei den VXi S1 Sohlen kann man da komplett vergessen, keine Chance da den Schuh auch nur 1mm zu verdrehen.

Edit: da war wohl jemand schneller beim tippen 
gruß


----------



## Kharne (29. Januar 2014)

So Grip hab ich auch auf 08/15 Flat Pedals mit den "alten" Impact


----------



## benithedog (1. Februar 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Mit dem Teva Links bin ich seit 1,5 Jahren unterwegs und trage ihn gerne. Der Grip ist auf dem Pedal einfach super, man kann aber auch gut damit laufen.
> Er ist extrem Wasserabweisend, im Sommer nicht zu warm, im Winter ebenfalls erträglich. Ich würd mir den wieder kaufen und hatte den mal für 60 Scheine bei Globetrotter mit genommen.


 Ist der Grip vergleichbar mit FiveTen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (1. Februar 2014)

MM76 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir beim großen Fluss die "Teva The Links Mid" zu sehr günstigen 59,- bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden Sehr guter Grip!


Ist der Grip vergleichbar mit FiveTen?


----------



## Pannemann (4. Februar 2014)

Ich war auch kurz davor fiveten zu kaufen, als mir einfiel das ich noch alte Vans im Schrank stehen hab. Funktionieren einwandfrei auf Flatpedals..


----------



## JDEM (4. Februar 2014)

Kauf dir trotzdem mal ein paar Fivetens und du willst die Vans nicht mehr auf dem Bike anziehen!


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Februar 2014)

Ich frag mich manchmal ob man nicht einfach hartes gummi benutzen könnte mit einem tiefen aber feinem Profil.  So dass quasi die flat pins darin einrasten. So eine art klettverschluss Sohle. Oder vll statt pins echt eine moderne klettverschluss Variante. ich glaube ich gehe mal zu kick starter


----------



## Ghoste (4. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> mit einem tiefen aber feinem Profil.  So dass quasi die flat pins darin einrasten. So eine art klettverschluss Sohle. Oder vll statt pins echt eine moderne klettverschluss Variante. ich glaube ich gehe mal zu kick starter


Schau dir einfach mal die Sombrio Sohle an - funktioniert gut ;-)


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Februar 2014)

Verdammt...


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir letztens die halbhohen Mixmaster Tuff WTPF von Merrell bestellt, nachdem ich länger nach einem relativ günstigen Ersatz für meine Scarpas gesucht habe, bei denen die Pins die Sohle stellenweise ziemlich zugerichtet hatten.

Bin damit allerdings noch nicht zu Fahren gekommen, die Sohle macht jedoch einen recht vielversprechenden Eindruck. Ausreichend steif und so profiliert, dass die Pins noch gut Kontakt herstellen können. Zudem sind sie wasserdicht und bieten durch die knöchelhohe Form noch etwas zusätzlichen Schutz.






Hier der Link, sind gerade noch im Angebot: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Merrell MIX MASTER TUFF MID


----------



## el torro (28. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mich mit dem Design der "normalen" Bike-Schuhe, insbesonders der Five Ten Schuhe nicht anfreunden. Ich bin schon Ü35 und nicht so der Sneaker Fan.

Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, zählt doch hauptsächlich eine flache Sohle für den guten Kontakt zum Pedal.
Wie wahrscheinlich ist denn, dass sich ein Tennis-Sandplatz-Schuh auch für's Bikepark-Biken eignet?  Sowas hier beispielsweise:






Danke für Eure Meinungen bevor ich kaufe und probiere.


----------



## Ghoste (28. Februar 2014)

Flache Sohle ist schon mal nicht schlecht, aber vielmehr kommt es auf den "Aufbau" der Sohle an. 
Je nach Einsatz sollte sie genügend hart/steif sein (nicht der Gummi) und dick genug aufgebaut.
Dann kommt es auch noch auf dein Pedale an und was du für Pins hast?!
Mein Asics Tennisschuhe sind vom Aufbau her auch relativ "steif" - ich hab aber keine Ahnung was die Pedale mit der Sohle anstellen wurden!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (28. Februar 2014)

Meiner wird der Giro Jacket, find ihn schon mal sehr schick und das mit dem schnelltrocknen hört sich sehr gut an.


----------



## ticlam (10. März 2014)

@Timo S.: könntest du deine Erfahrungen mit dem Jacket mitteilen, wenn Du ihn hast? 

Hat sonst schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Jacket? Schwanke zwischen Jacket und 5/10 freerider.

Danke!


----------



## ticlam (13. März 2014)

So habe mir jetzt die Jacket bestellt, da ich den doch etwas "schicker" finde. Werde berichten wie es sich fährt. Sonst noch niemand den Jacket?


----------



## Timo S. (13. März 2014)

Noch nicht...


----------



## ticlam (19. März 2014)

So, seit gestern ist der Giro Jacket da. Erster Eindruck: Passt Habe normal 41, den Schuh auch in 41. Design finde ich um meilen besser als 5/10, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Zum Grip werde ich erst nach dem Wochenende etwas sagen können. Habe da leider aber auch keinen Vergleich zum 5/10, weshalb mein Eindruck dazu etwas subjektiv sein wird.


----------



## moa_arc (8. April 2014)

ticlam schrieb:


> So, seit gestern ist der Giro Jacket da. Erster Eindruck: Passt Habe normal 41, den Schuh auch in 41. Design finde ich um meilen besser als 5/10, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Zum Grip werde ich erst nach dem Wochenende etwas sagen können. Habe da leider aber auch keinen Vergleich zum 5/10, weshalb mein Eindruck dazu etwas subjektiv sein wird.



Und? Kannst du mittlerweile was zum Grip usw. des Giro Jacket sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticlam (8. April 2014)

@moa_arc: ja kann ich sorry dass ich erst jetzt was schreibe, aber das neue bike zu den Schuhen will immer weiter fahren also zunächst wie gesagt: ist mein erster flat Pedal Schuh, da ich bisher immer SPD gefahren bin. Zur Größe hätten ich ja schon geschrieben dass er mir wie meine sonstigen Schuhe in 41 passt. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich ihn sogar nicht schnüren brauche, da er an meinen breiten Füße auch so hält. Ist halt etwas schmaler. 

An der Verarbeitung kann ich bisher auch nicht meckern. Alle Nähte waren sauber und ich finde diese Sohle/ das "Fussbett" drinnen sehr angehen, da es noch etwas mehr halt im Schuh gibt und auch beim Laufen nicht stört bzw. Das Laufen sogar angenehmer macht. Es hat leider auch einen Nachteil zu dem ich später komme. Die Sohle sieht nach drei Wochen noch aus wie neu , trotz viel Fahrerei (habe ich aber auch erwartet

Zum Grip:
Ich denke, dass das das wichtigste Argumente für jeden hier ist. Wie gesagt ich habe keinen Vergleich mit anderem Exemplaren, kann daher nur soviel sagen: für mich ist der Grip perfekt! Nicht zu stark (ich kann den Schuh auch noch nach längerer Zeit recht leicht versetzen wenn ich will/muss) und nicht zu locker (bisher bin ich auch im groben Gelände nicht abgerutscht) oder hatte das Gefühl keinen Halt zu haben. Bin echt überrascht wie der "klebt". Hatte das bisher immer als Nachteil ggü. Klicks gesehen, aber da wurde ich deutlich eines besseren belehrt. Ich denke er ist ggü. der Stealth Sohle der 5/10 etwas im Nachteil, aber die soll ja wohl auch extrem sein was man so hört und liest und mit dem versetzen wird es dann schwieriger. 

Nachteile in meinen Augen sind, dass er doch recht schnell warm wird, wozu auch das "Fussbett" beiträgt. Da sind meine SPD-Schuhe um Weiten besser. Aber damit habe ich auch etwas gerechnet. Ich denke das liegt bei dieser Art schuhe in der Natur des Aufbaus und der geforderten Stabilität, die ich übrigens ebenfalls sehr positiv finde. Ein weiterer Nachteil den man in Kauf nehmen muss: er lässt sehr leicht Wasser durch. Beim Fahren im Regen finde ich merkt man das immer nicht so richtig, aber ich bin durch eine Pfütze und hatte nasse Füße. Wenn man also weiß, dass so etwas vorkommt evt. doch einen anderen oder so wie ich damit leben (hatte ihn auch imprägniert, das hat aber nichts geholfen). 

Fazit: ich finde ihn super in trockenen Bedingungen: er passt, er hält am Pedal und nach meinem Geschmack sieht er 100mal besser aus als die 5/10 und auch die Teva, die ich im Laden gesehen habe.


----------



## moa_arc (9. April 2014)

Super, danke für deinen ausführlich Bericht.  Fahr aktuell mit etwas dickeren Vans-Skateschuhen und überlege, ob ich wirklich so viel Grip brauche/will, wie es bei den Fiveten der Fall ist. Auch gerade wegen dem Versetzen des Schuhs auf den Pedalen. Klingt als wäre der Giro ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## _schwede (9. April 2014)

Den Adidas terrex solo gibt es inzwischen auch mit stealth rubber


----------



## Beach90 (10. April 2014)

Ich fahr den hier. Hat ne schön Griffige Gummisohle. Aber besonders liebe ich ihn, weil er beim hochtragen keine Macken macht. Immer gut Grip


----------



## sp00n82 (10. April 2014)

Den Namen hinzuzuschreiben wäre nicht zuviel verlangt, oder?
Dann muss man nicht immer den Quelltext zum Link des Bildes anschauen, und hoffen, dass der Name da auch tatsächlich drin steht... 
Ähnliches gilt übrigens für lieblos hingeklatschte Links. Die führen auch mal gerne ins Leere, z.B. nach Shopumstellungen.

Der Schuh ist übrigens ein The North Face - Scend Leather.
Die Sohle sieht tatsächlich recht gut aus:
http://www.footboxshop.ru/upload/iblock/d8a/d8a8024b92a7c732c0dc98cff1b4898f.jpg


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (12. April 2014)

Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Monaten den Five Ten Impact gekauft. Dazu ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

*Einsatzbereich:* 
Endurotouren (30-50km), Bikeparkbesuche

*Passgenauigkeit:* 
Der Five Ten sitzt sehr gut am Fuß und verleiht aufgrund seiner Steifigkeit ein sicheres Gefühl, was mir persönlich gerade wenn es bergab etwas ruppiger wird sehr wichtig ist. Nachteil ist das Gewicht des Schuhs in Schiebepassagen und der aufkommenden Wärmeentwicklung im Schuh. Für mich persönlich sind die beiden nachteiligen Punkte nicht essentiell, da ich den Kompromiss eingehe, dass es einen Schuh, der allen Wünschen und Vorlieben entspricht, aus meiner Sicht nicht gibt. Ein Schuh der robust und eine hohe Steifigkeit aufweisen soll, weist automatisch ein höheres Gewicht auf und aufgrund eines festeren Materials eine höhere Wärmeentwicklung. Diese Entscheidung obliegt jedem selbst.

*Grip:*
Der Grip auf Flatpedalen ist super. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Ich bin selbst jahrelang Klicks gefahren und habe mich vor 2 Monaten dazu entschlossen auf Flats umzusteigen, was ich bis dato auch noch nicht bereut habe. Die Entscheidung für den Impact und nicht für den Freerider VXI lag mitunter auch an der Tatsache, dass ich bei meinen Touren meist viele Schiebepassagen oder Sequenzen habe, wo ich das Bike bergauf schiebe und ich dafür eine griffige Sohle benötige, die die vom Impact voll und ganz erfüllt.

*Fazit:*
Der Impact ist aus meiner Sicht ein Allrounder, der für sporadische Bikeparkbesuche, längere Touren oder auch für ne Runde auf der Hometrail bestens zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Duran (16. April 2014)

Hört sich super an

In welchen Läden kann man die Fiveten denn finden?

Oder wie habt ihr denn die passende Grösse herausgefunden? Mag mir ungern auf Verdacht 44, 44.5 und 45 bestellen...


----------



## SofusCorn (16. April 2014)

Duran schrieb:


> Hört sich super an
> 
> In welchen Läden kann man die Fiveten denn finden?
> 
> Oder wie habt ihr denn die passende Grösse herausgefunden? Mag mir ungern auf Verdacht 44, 44.5 und 45 bestellen...



Der Schuh fällt normal aus. Ich trage 46-46,5 in Chucks und sonst 47 in allen anderen Schuhen. 5.10 hat mir in 47 sofort gepasst.
Ansonsten Radläden in deiner Nähe abgrasen, anrufen, deren Inetseite checken oder mal im lokalen Unterforum für deinen Wohnort hier nachfragen. (Eig gibts auf der fiveten seite einen shopfinder, aber irgendwie taugt der nicht viel)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. April 2014)

Hibike hat eine gute Größentabelle.


----------



## Duran (16. April 2014)

Danke Euch!

Am Shopfinder bin ich tatsächlich auch schon gescheitert. Die Größentabelle ist echt praktisch, habe aber demnach Schuhgröße 42 statt 44/45 - da hab ich evt. nicht richtig gemessen ? Ich habe dann bei Five Ten angerufen und mal nach dem nächsten Laden gefragt. Der ist 60km entfernt und da werde ich wohl eher die nächste Zeit nicht hinkommen. Denke ich schau mal welche Chucks passen, wie vorgeschlagen und hoffe es funktioniert so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMS (18. April 2014)

Hi, ich hoffe die Frage war nicht gerade erst dran.Aber ich bin mim Handy unterwegs und will nicht das ganze Forum durchforsten.macht mim handy keinen Spaß! Bin ewig Klickies gefahren und bin jetzt bei meinem Allmountain auf Flatpedals umgestiegen. Will mir jetzt ein paar FiveTen kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob Freerider oder Freerider VXi? Sind die VXi wirklich so gut? Lohnt sich der Kauf oder sollte man einfach zu den alten Freeridern greifen? Reicht der grip oder rutscht man nur? Also welche soll ich mir besorgen? Bin sehr Traillastig, auch mal n paar Sprünge und Touren.Bei Nässe solln se nicht so gut sein.Aber ist der Schuh sonst besser? Danke!


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. April 2014)

ich fahre mit den freerider und habe das problem daß die zehen nach 1-2 stunden schmerzen.
im winter bin ich sicherheitsschuhe gefahren , weil die wasserdicht und wärmer sind, damit hatte ich keine probleme. die sind breiter und die sohle ist stabieler nur der gripp auf den pedalen ist etwas schlechter und im sommer zu warm.
gibt es bikeschuhe die breiter und eine stabielere sohle haben wie die freereider?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (19. April 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> ich fahre mit den freerider und habe das problem daß die zehen nach 1-2 stunden schmerzen.
> im winter bin ich sicherheitsschuhe gefahren , weil die wasserdicht und wärmer sind, damit hatte ich keine probleme. die sind breiter und die sohle ist stabieler nur der gripp auf den pedalen ist etwas schlechter und im sommer zu warm.
> gibt es bikeschuhe die breiter und eine stabielere sohle haben wie die freereider?



Fiveten Impact


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. April 2014)

der impakt passt garnicht zu meinen füßen.
dem müßte ich 2-3 nummern größer nehmen als meine normale göße.
ich weiß nicht wie der neue vxi ist


----------



## TrailsurferODW (19. April 2014)

Ich fahr jetzt Scott Trail Boa Evo und bin damit ganz zufrieden. Steifer als 5/10 aber immer noch genug Grip auf dem Pedal


----------



## komamati-san (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin im Winter am AM von Klickies auf Flat umgestiegen, dazu hab ich mir die 5.10 Spitfire geholt. Wenns trocken und kühl ist, ists super. Nu ist der Sommer da, und die Socken dampfen. Und einmal durch den Regenschauer, und die Dinger stinken wie nasser Hund.
Wenn ich mit dem CC unterwegs bin, gibts Shimano MD86 an die Füße, das ist echt ne andere Nummer was das Klima, die Sohlensteifigkeit und die Nässeempfindlichkeit angeht. Vom Säubern gar nicht erst zu reden.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:
> was empfehlt ihr für lange Sommertouren / Alpencross auf Flats?
>> sind die 5.10 Freerider (Vxi) soviel anders im Obermaterial gegenüber den Spitfire, dass man nicht schwitzt? (Bedenke, ein Fuß kann bis zu 1/4 liter Schweiß am Tag absondern...)
>> Die Teval Links, (ja, es gibt noch ein paar) die sind wohl eher fest im Obermaterial, wenn sie so gut das Wasser abweisen. Will heißen, auch nichts für den Sommer, richtig?
>>> Und wie ist das jetzt mit den Sportschuhen, wo nicht 'MTB' draufsteht, sprich Trailrunner (z.B. Adidas Terrex). Hab ich da die Sohle steif genug, und auch noch etwas Zehenschutz fürs grobe Geläuf? Dass die atmungsktiv sind, davon geh ich mal aus.

evtl ist ja der Scott Trail Boa Evo was, wenn er nicht so kostenintensiv wäre.
Danke schonmal,
komamati


----------



## Stoneagebiker (17. Juni 2014)

Der Adidas Slack Cruiser sieht luftig aus und hat sogar eine Stealth Sohle. Ob er steif genug ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Jocki (17. Juni 2014)

Ich bin seit kurzen mit den Adidas Scope unterwegs. Dank Five-ten Sohlengummi und Stollenprofil guter Kompromiss aus Halt am Pedal und Grip beim Gehen auch auf matschigen Untergrund. Die Sohle ist steif genug zum pedalieren und der Schuhaufbau noch akzeptabel luftig- die aktuelle Gore-tex Generation ist zwar um Welten besser wie noch vor Jahren, aber Wunder wirkt sie keine.

Zu Pfingsten am Tremalzo bei über 30°C sind mir die Füße zumindest nicht aufgekocht. Von daher Kauftipp (wenn man ihn bekommt)!


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Juni 2014)

Der VXi ist übrigens noch wärmer als der Spitfire... also nicht wirklich besser im Sommer, eher noch schlimmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komamati-san (17. Juni 2014)

> Der VXi ist übrigens noch wärmer als der Spitfire... also nicht wirklich besser im Sommer, eher noch schlimmer...


Na, dann ist 5.10 wohl raus.
Durch meine Shimanos kann ich durch das Obermaterial gucken, wenn ichs gegens Licht halte.
Goretex halte ich für Schmarrn am Schuh, wenn Regenfestigkeit gewünscht, dann gibts Goretex-Socken drunter. Der Schuh soll lieber schneller trocknen. Von daher lieber Adidas Terrex Solo anstatt Scope.
Der Slack Cruiser sieht schick aus, irgendwie vermisse ich aber Zehenschutz und derartige Features. Eher der modische Skater unter den Zustiegsschuhen...


----------



## Jocki (17. Juni 2014)

Der Solo hat halt leider ne butterweiche Sohle. Ich finde gtx in Schuhen prinzipiel auch überflüssig, aber leider wird's hält in den meisten guten Schuhen verbaut. Zumindest sind die aktuellen Adidas praktisch ungefüttert, dadurch speichern sie wenigstens kaum Feuchtigkeit und trocknen recht fix.

Da muss man dann irgendwo Kompromisse eingehen...


----------



## SofusCorn (17. Juni 2014)

Adidas Scope gefällt mir optisch schonmal und wasserdicht gefällt mir auch. Der hat C4 Stealth? Hm, wie haltbar ist das wohl? Das ist ja das Klettergummi von 5.10. Ich hab den Danny Macaskill Freerider mit Phantom Stealth. Welche mit dem Gummi hole ich mir nicht nochmal, wegen der starken Abnutzung.


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. Juni 2014)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich finde gtx in Schuhen prinzipiel auch überflüssig, aber leider wird's hält in den meisten guten Schuhen verbaut....


 
nö, die meisten guten Hersteller bieten dann ne GTX lose Version dazu auch an oder ne sinvolle alternative.
wenn ein Hersteller nur einen brauchbaren schuh haben sollte und genau der hat gore drin dann such ich mir einfach nen anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Jocki (17. Juni 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nö, die meisten guten Hersteller bieten dann ne GTX lose Version dazu auch an oder ne sinvolle alternative.
> wenn ein Hersteller nur einen brauchbaren schuh haben sollte und genau der hat gore drin dann such ich mir einfach nen anderen Hersteller.


Würde ich ja auch, aber der einzige mir bekannte Schuh mit der five.ten Gummimischung und ansonsten vernünftigen Aufbau ist der Adidas Scope- wenn Du einen anderen weist bitte mitteilen.


----------



## Hillside (17. Juni 2014)

Adidas Terrex Solo Stealth. 
Sitzen (zumindest an meinem Fuß) besser als die Freerider und haben ebenfalls die Stealth Sohle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slrzo (17. Juni 2014)

Sind die Terrex Solo stabil genug? Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem Terrex Solo und dem Terrex Swift Solo?


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. Juni 2014)

Jocki schrieb:


> ......aber der einzige mir bekannte Schuh mit der five.ten Gummimischung und ansonsten vernünftigen Aufbau...........


 
schuhe mit vernünftigem aufbau gibt sicher tausende"dazu gehören meiner difinition keine 5/10 dazu", bei der gummimischung must leider leider nen kompromiss eingehen und was ohne 5/10 stempel nehmen.

ich bin doch teils verwundert was für ein Voodoo um nen gummi gemacht wird.... als ob dieses "sneaker" modelabel den schuhgummi erfunden hätte und alles andere grundsätzlich nicht taugt....manchmal frag ich mich, wie konnte ich die letzten 25 auf dem rad nur ohne dieses modelabel überleben.....


----------



## Jocki (18. Juni 2014)

Dachte ich auch immer, dann habe ich mir eben besagten Adidas gekauft und müsste feststellen, das die Gummimischung tatsächlich gigantischen Grip auf Pedal und Fels aufbaut. Besser wie alles andere was Vibram und Co bieten. Der Vorteil ist für mich so groß, das ich dafür bereit bin die Nachteile von gtx in Kauf zu nehmen...

P.s das Modelabel baut seit Jahrzehnten Kletterschuhe, warum die es nicht schaffen einen vernünftigen Schuh an die Sohle zu kleben wird ein ewiges Mysterium bleiben.


----------



## Velo-X (18. Juni 2014)

Der Sohlengummi war einer der Gründe für Adidas sich FiveTen einzuverleiben.


----------



## mueslimann (18. Juni 2014)

Dann seht euch mal den Ganda von La Sportiva an. Vibramsohle, super klebrig. Leider noch nicht am Bike probiert.
Ich selber hab auch 5/10 Impact. Die Sohlen sind schon gut, aber der Unterschied zu einer anderen, feinprofilierten, weicheren Sohlen ist nicht so groß, wie immer behauptet (wenn überhaupt vorhanden). Abgesehen von den Sohlen/dem Gummi finde ich die 5/10 Schuhe einen Witz. Wirken gegenüber jedem Schuh eines ernsthaften Schuhherstellers wie Spielzeug. Da wäre eine große Marktlücke.


----------



## Timo S. (18. Juni 2014)

Den Terrex solo mit der Stealth Sohle wollt ich auch, der ist aber leider im Zehenbereich super schmal...


----------



## Jocki (18. Juni 2014)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Dann seht euch mal den Ganda von La Sportiva an. Vibramsohle, super klebrig. Leider noch nicht am Bike probiert.
> Ich selber hab auch 5/10 Impact. Die Sohlen sind schon gut, aber der Unterschied zu einer anderen, feinprofilierten, weicheren Sohlen ist nicht so groß, wie immer behauptet (wenn überhaupt vorhanden). Abgesehen von den Sohlen/dem Gummi finde ich die 5/10 Schuhe einen Witz. Wirken gegenüber jedem Schuh eines ernsthaften Schuhherstellers wie Spielzeug. Da wäre eine große Marktlücke.



Den Ganda habe ich auch, die Gummimischung fällt leider wirklich gegen die "stealthsohle" ab und hat leider auch eine weniger aggressive Profilierung wie der Adidas. Dafür ist das Fußklima sehr gut. Weniger schön ist, das die Zunge schlecht gegen Sand und Staub abdichtet und man sehr schnell selbiges im Schuh hat.


----------



## Timo S. (21. Juni 2014)

Ich werd irre, ich find keinen Schuh, die FiveTen passen mir nicht perfekt da bräuchte ich halbe Größen was es nicht gibt.
Der Terrex ist mir vorne viel zu schmal.
Momentan fahr ich mit meinen Vans,  der Halt aufm Pedal ist klasse, aber die sehr weiche Sohle lässt alle Kraft beim bergan fahren in ihrem wabbel verpuffen...


----------



## decay (21. Juni 2014)

teva links sollte es evtl noch geben, geht auch, kein stealth aber halt vollkommen ok


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2014)

Hmm, es gibt doch einige Zwischengrößen? 41.5, 42.5, 44.5, 46.5.
Na gut, wenn man gerade eine dieser _nicht_ hat, isses natürlich doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted263252 (21. Juni 2014)

Schau mal bei Snipes.de o.ä. nach DC-Schuhen. Sind auch ok...


----------



## Timo S. (21. Juni 2014)

Das sind doch auch skate Schuhe wie meine Vans oder?
Mir fehlt da der Druck am Pedal...


----------



## Deleted263252 (21. Juni 2014)

Jepp, sind originär Skater, aber die DC sind recht hart besohlt. Probier´s doch einfach aus ;-) Zurückschicken kannste bei denen 100 (!) Tage


----------



## Jocki (21. Juni 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Ich werd irre, ich find keinen Schuh, die FiveTen passen mir nicht perfekt da bräuchte ich halbe Größen was es nicht gibt.
> Der Terrex ist mir vorne viel zu schmal.
> Momentan fahr ich mit meinen Vans,  der Halt aufm Pedal ist klasse, aber die sehr weiche Sohle lässt alle Kraft beim bergan fahren in ihrem wabbel verpuffen...



Du kannst auch mal bei Hanwag schauen, die bauen ihre Zustiegsschuhe  zum Teil auf extrem steifen Sohlen auf. Ich hatte eine Zeit lang den Badile Low. Super steife Sohle, akzeptabler Grip am Pedal, aber die Sohle baut ziemlich hoch auf, das fand ich beim Treten etwas unangenehm.


----------



## Timo S. (21. Juni 2014)

Hab mir den Adidas nun mal geholt, kann ihn 2 Wochen testen mit Geld zurück....


----------



## Timo S. (25. Juni 2014)

Der Terrex ging zurück, passte einfach nicht im Vorfuß...
Allerdings ist die Stealth Sohle der Hammer...


----------



## Nezzar (25. Juni 2014)

Hast du nen Vergleich zu anderen Adidas-Schuhen? Ich hab ein oder zwei andere Paare, allerdings eher Straßenschuhe. Kannst du von der Passform nen Vergleich zu Straßenschuhen von Adidas ziehen?


----------



## Timo S. (25. Juni 2014)

Von Adidas hab ich nur noch die Boat Lace, die deutlich weiter im Vorfuß sind.


----------



## Deleted253406 (26. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich habe hier gerade zwei Paar Freerider VXI zur Auswahl stehen.
Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, ist der 42er für meinen Geschmack hinten etwas zu lose und man müsste die Schnürung recht straff ziehen (was wieder Probleme am Fußrücken verursachen kann). Der 41,5er ist am Ballen einen Ticken zu schmal, sitzt dafür aber ziemlich satt (Anziehen geht nur mit recht weit geöffneter Schnürung).

Die Frage ist jetzt, wie weit das Material der Five Tens noch nachgibt?
Ich vermute arg viel wird sich da wohl nicht mehr tun.

Wenn ich die Einlegesohlen mit denen von einem Lowa Renegade in der gleichen Größe vergleiche, dann sind die beim 41,5er fast auf den mm identisch. Sollte von daher also passen.

Was meint ihr? Lieber satt oder einen Tacken zu groß?


Danke und einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (26. Juni 2014)

Auf jeden Fall nicht zu klein, falls du mal dickere Socken drin anziehst. Ich persönlich mag Schuhe, in die ich reinschlüpfen kann ohne die Schnürung zu öffnen.


----------



## WayneS (26. Juni 2014)

Habe mir vor einigen Wochen die Freerider VXI gekauft, und stand vor der gleichen Frage. Ich habe dann den größeren Schuh gewählt. Der hat anfangs tatsächlich am Fussrücken recht unangenehm gedrückt, vor allem die Lasche, da die recht starr war. Mit der Zeit hat sich das aber gegeben, der Schuh ist jetzt super bequem, ich kann damit auch 5-6h fahren, ohne das irgendwas drückt oder scheuert.
Ich denke, im Gegensatz zu Schuhen, die man mit Klickies fährt (sprich, mit denen man auch mal am Pedal zieht), muss man die Five Ten auch nicht unbedingt bis zum Anschlag zuschnüren.


----------



## Timo S. (26. Juni 2014)

Mal ehrlich, der FiveTen ist ne Plastikbox das hat nix mit nem Radschuh zu tun. Hatte ihn auch noch mal in der Hand und muss sagen das ich das Ding ne Frechheit finde, völlig daneben konstruiert...


----------



## Velo-X (26. Juni 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, der FiveTen ist ne Plastikbox das hat nix mit nem Radschuh zu tun. Hatte ihn auch noch mal in der Hand und muss sagen das ich das Ding ne Frechheit finde, völlig daneben konstruiert...



So unterschiedlich können die Meinungen sein.
Ich habe zwei davon und finde sie Klasse.


----------



## Timo S. (26. Juni 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Meinungen sein.
> Ich habe zwei davon und finde sie Klasse.


Klasse kann die Sohle sein (die ist es sogar sicher), aber ein Schuh der zum Radsport ausgelegt ist und null,null Atmungsaktivtät besitzt den kann man sicher nicht als klasse bezeichnen nicht mal wenn FiveTen draufsteht...
Klasse sind die Adidas Terrex mit der Stealth Sohle, da stimmt alles, Gripp, Atmungsaktivität und Trittsicherheit. Leider passen sie nicht 100% bei mir.


----------



## Deleted253406 (26. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe jetzt beide wieder zurück geschickt.
Ist mir das Geld einfach zu heikel.
Speziell der Bereich am Fußknöchel außen bietet Potential für Probleme :-/

Die Sohle ist aber über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Beim ersten Schritt hatte ich Sorge das Parkett mitzunehmen ;-)
Die Schuhe kann man an glatte, senkrechte Flächen kleben. Der Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (26. Juni 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Klasse kann die Sohle sein (die ist es sogar sicher), aber ein Schuh der zum Radsport ausgelegt ist und null,null Atmungsaktivtät besitzt den kann man sicher nicht als klasse bezeichnen nicht mal wenn FiveTen draufsteht...
> Klasse sind die Adidas Terrex mit der Stealth Sohle, da stimmt alles, Gripp, Atmungsaktivität und Trittsicherheit. Leider passen sie nicht 100% bei mir.


Die sind halt eher robust gebaut. Bei Unfällen und wenn man mitm Fuß wo gegen knallt ist man darüber froh.


----------



## Timo S. (26. Juni 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Die sind halt eher robust gebaut. Bei Unfällen und wenn man mitm Fuß wo gegen knallt ist man darüber froh.


So kann man sich eine Fehlkonstruktion auch schön 
reden 
Die Adidas sind trotz Atmungsaktivität dahingehen auch sehr fest sogar mit Zehenbox. Also geht es auch anders, allerdings hoffe ich doch dass da durch die Übernahme von 5/10 auch da noch kräftig an Funktionalität gearbeitet wird. Der Stealth Rubber ist halt einmalig...


----------



## SofusCorn (26. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie ist für mich Atmungsaktivität und Wasserdicht nicht so richtig vereinbar.
Naja jedem das Seine. Muss man sich selber ne Meinung zu bilden. Ich wollte mal bei Sportcheck irgendwann mal schauen wie mir die Terrex passen, weil bei meinen 5.10 ist die Sohle schon an einer Stelle durch (Auf Sohlen-Haltbarkeit legt 5.10 ja offiziell keinen Wert)


----------



## Timo S. (26. Juni 2014)

Nur dass wir uns richtig verstehen, ich schrieb nirgendwo dass die wasserdicht sind.


----------



## SofusCorn (26. Juni 2014)

Meinte ich auch nicht damit. Es steht bei den Schuhen bei.


----------



## Kurbelfrank (27. Juni 2014)

Ich werf mal noch die Salewa Firetail bzw Wildfire in die Runde. Zustiegsschuh mit relativ harter Sohle, nur an der Atmungsaktivität scheiterts ein wenig. Gibt aber auch jeweils eine Variante ohne GoreTex, die halten sich von der Fußwärme dann in Grenzen.

Zusätzlich hab ich auch den Terrex noch im Haus, der passt ziemlich gut an meine Füße.


----------



## Deleted253406 (27. Juni 2014)

Also wenn ich mir die ganzen Terrex Solos und Salewas so angucke, dann könnte ich fast mal einen Versuch mit den Adidas Response Trail 20 (die hier im Schrank stehen) starten. Haben halt ein etwas gröberes Profil, was für Flats nicht ganz so optimal ist. Aber was die Steifigkeit der Sohle angeht, sieht das nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Timo S. (27. Juni 2014)

Werd morgen mal die Firetail testen, bin gespannt.


----------



## Jocki (27. Juni 2014)

Beim Response brauchst Du entweder ein Pedal mit konkaver Oberfläche damit der Schuh flächig aufliegt oder extrem lange Pins. Deswegen funktionieren Five Ten, Teva, Vans etc so gut, da die flachen Sohlen ohne Profil + extrem weiche Gummimischung schön großflächig am Pedal aufliegen und viel Reibung erzeugen.
Bei Wanderschuhen etc, hat man halt die Auflagefläche nicht. Da brauchts dann entweder eine super Gummimischung oder ein Pedal das möglichst gut mit dem Schuhprofil harmoniert.


----------



## Timo S. (27. Juni 2014)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die ganzen Terrex Solos und Salewas so angucke, dann könnte ich fast mal einen Versuch mit den Adidas Response Trail 20 (die hier im Schrank stehen) starten. Haben halt ein etwas gröberes Profil, was für Flats nicht ganz so optimal ist. Aber was die Steifigkeit der Sohle angeht, sieht das nicht schlecht aus.


Die Terrex und auch die Firetail sind Zustiegsschuhe, da die auch zum klettern hergenommen werden, haben die einen recht steifen Sohlenaufbau. Die Response sind aber Trailrunning Schuhe, also was ganz anderes vom Aufbau und wohl aufm Bike nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (27. Juni 2014)

Jupp, eben probiert. Der Response ist zu grob profiliert und die Sohle etwas weich.

Mit meinem angejahrten Lowa Renegade GTX fahre ich jedoch ganz gut.
Das Profil der Sohle harmoniert recht gut mit den NC-17.
Blöderweise pappt der nicht sonderlich gut am Pedal, so das der Fuß auf Rumpelpfaden öfter mal den Halt verliert :-(

Wenn der Freerider VXI im Bereich des Ballens etwas breiter, die Zunge minimal länger und der Knöchel außen etwas weiter ausgespart wäre, dann wäre das der optimale Schuh für's Allround-Programm :-/


----------



## Timo S. (28. Juni 2014)

So, heute war ich nochmal unterwegs zum testen. Ums kurz zu machen, der Firetail war nix. Direkt in der Zehenfalte hat der extrem gedrückt. Entschieden hab ich mich nun für den Wildfire, sehr bequem und mit nahezu gleichem Sohlenaufbau wie der Firetail.
Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten wie er sich als Bikeschuh macht.

Schneller Nachtrag, ich werde ihn gar nicht erst zum biken nehmen, sondern gleich wieder umtauschen. Man findet keinen vernünftigen halt auf dem Pedal, zumindest wenn man weiß wie der Adidas Terrex mit der Stealth Sohle halten kann...
Der Fuß lässt sich im stehen auf dem Pedal verdrehen, ohne diesen zu entlasten. Das kann auf schwierigen Abfahrten nix werden.
Werd nun doch den FiveTen Freerider VXI testen, obwohl sich alles in mir gegen diese Plastikdose sträubt...


----------



## enno112 (28. Juni 2014)

@Timo 
erst ausprobieren, dann urteilen...
Hab ihn mir am Mittwoch bei Bike-Discount Für denn olt und muss sagen, dass der Grip der Sohle schon sehr sehr gut ist.
Ich fahre ihn mit neuen Icon Pedalen und die griffigkeit auf dem Pedal ist fast schon wie Clickies...!
Zu dem Obermaterial kann ich noch nicht viel sagen da erst 1x getragen bei der Tour.
Für denn Preis (89,- €) will ich aber auch keine Wunder erwarten (im Vergleich zu meinen 200 € Click-Schuhen).


----------



## Timo S. (28. Juni 2014)

Die Sohle macht mir keine Sorgen, die ist sicherlich das Beste was es momentan gibt.  Aber der Schuh besteht ja nich nur aus Sohle  aber ich bin durchaus gespannt.


----------



## Zingu (30. Juni 2014)

hallo,
hat von euch auch jmd das Gefühl, dass der Halt von Schuhen (5.10) auf dem Pedal, nachdem sie einige Zeit in Gebrauch waren nachlässt?
lg Zig


----------



## xalex (30. Juni 2014)

wasch die mal, am besten mit etwas seifenwasser, dann ist der grip wie neu


----------



## Xyz79 (30. Juni 2014)

Bei Wanderschuhen etc, hat man halt die Auflagefläche nicht. Da brauchts dann entweder eine super Gummimischung oder ein Pedal das möglichst gut mit dem Schuhprofil harmoniert.[/QUOTE]
 Notfalls kann man auch die Sohle mit karosseriedichtmasse (Sikaflex) bearbeiten. Bringt auch besseren grip. Besser als nichts.


----------



## Deleted253406 (30. Juni 2014)

Man kan seine Schuhe auch über die Hobelmaschine schieben ;-)

Wie fällt eigentlich der Teva Links im Vergleich zu den Five Tens aus?
Sind die Größen vergleichbar?


----------



## Xyz79 (30. Juni 2014)

Geht auch! Oder barfuß fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiGhost (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo, bin neu hier. Nach Umstieg auf Flatpedals und jetzt anstehender Schuhsuche haben mich diese 27 Seiten jetzt noch mehr verwirrt!!! Da ich immer öfters mein Bike auch trage würde mich interessieren was der Profi so trägt. Z.B. Harald Philipp? Wenns der nicht weiß?


----------



## Dominik19xx (8. Juli 2014)

Der Grip von normalen 5.10 Freeridern auf Waldboden ist nicht sonderlich gut. Wenn es feucht ist wird es teilweise schon zum Abenteuer das Bike bergauf zu schieben. Tragen würde ich das dabei nicht wollen.


----------



## TheGoOn (12. Juli 2014)

Es gibt eindeutig zu wenig Auswahl an Schuhen (ohne Clicks) die NICHT den Skaterlook haben ...


----------



## Deleted253406 (12. Juli 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Es gibt eindeutig zu wenig Auswahl an Schuhen (ohne Clicks) die NICHT den Skaterlook haben ...



Ack. Ist mir absolut unverständlich, warum die (großen) Hersteller da nicht schon lange mal ein paar vernünftige Modelle mit ordentlichen Sohlen und dezentem Design auf den Markt gebracht haben. Interessenten wird es ja wohl mehr als genug geben.


----------



## nojumper (15. Juli 2014)

moin,

habe auch nach einigen Jahren Clickies am MTB auf Platform gewechselt und bin durch den Thread hier auf die Adidas Terrex Solo (mit Stealth-Sohle) gestoßen. Bestellt - getestet - perfekt!! Danke für den Tip, die hätte ich sonst nie gefunden 
Grip ohne Ende, und obwohl ich bisher immer dachte, ich hätte einen relativ breiten Vorderfuß, passen sie mir perfekt. Nichts drückt oder zwickt und trotzdem sitzen sie fest am Fuß. Habe 1/2 Nummer größer bestellt als ich gewöhnlich habe, weil die Teile ja klein ausfallen sollen. Ein kurzer Test im örtlichen Kaufhaus (den Terrex hat hier in der Landeshauptstad!!!  kein Mensch) mit anderen Adidas-Schuhen hat die These bestätigt, das Adidas etwas kleiner ausfällt.

Anekdote am Rande: Die Woche beim örtlichen Sanitätshaus gewesen um Einlagen für meine krummen Füße/Beine (Traktussysndom...) anfertigen zu lassen. Der Besitzer gilt als sehr erfahren und ist selbst begeisteter MTBler. Wollte gleich wissen, was das denn für Schuhe sind und wo man die her bekäme - war wohl auch recht angetan


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juli 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Es gibt eindeutig zu wenig Auswahl an Schuhen (ohne Clicks) die NICHT den Skaterlook haben ...


Das sah vor ein paar Jahren aber noch anders aus!

Ich entsinne mich noch einer Zeit, da musste ich mich rechtfertigen, warum ich Nikes oder BK's zum biken getragen habe, da es da eigentlich nur RR Lookalike Schuhe zum MTB fahren gab, zu 95% als Clickers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (15. Juli 2014)

ich hatte mich vorher mal an Shimano-Trecking-Schuhen probiert - wahlweise mit Cleat oder statt dessen vorgeschraubtem Sohlenstück nutzbar: Katastrophal! Die Sohle war für Flats zu grob profiliert, zwar relativ steif aber auch unten ordentlich gebogen. Zumindest auf meinen Pedalen absolut kein Halt.
Die Adidas (vermutlich auch die 5/10?) haben eine ziemlich steife Sohle, die dazu im Ballenbereich auch flach ist. Dazu sind die Adidas mit 840 Gramm/Paar noch relativ leicht und nicht allzu warm.


----------



## Girl (27. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Adidas Terrex Schuhen mit Continentalsohle im Vergleich zur Stealth?

Danke


----------



## Jocki (27. Juli 2014)

Jupp, ich hab neben dem Scope auch den Terrex Fast R. Der bietet zwar auch ausreichend Grip am Pedal, fällt aber im direkten Vergleich deutlich  ab.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Juli 2014)

AndiGhost schrieb:


> Z.B. Harald Philipp? Wenns der nicht weiß?



Der ist mittlerweile von 5.10 gesponsored. Jetzt trägt er also FiveTen.
aus http://www.summitride.com/harald-philipp/ -
zu sehen in HORACE AND THE ROUGH STUFF FELLOWSHIP

2008 klangs noch anders:
_
"Hat einer von euch Bikebergsteigern mal die Fiveten Schuhe ausprobiert?"_
"Habe ich, ja. Hat mich aber nicht so überzeugt, da die sich für mich eher wie ein Skateschuh angefühlt haben. Besonders bei lange Trageuphills mag ich nicht aus dem Schuh rausschlappen.[...]"
aus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hochtouren-fotos.302729/page-10#post-5254019


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. August 2014)

die sixsixone filter kannst du für 40€ hier bestellen
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/661-filter-shoe/rp-prod72353

hammer schuhe, sehr stylisch.
lg


----------



## TheGoOn (22. August 2014)

Für den Preis würd ich sie mir echt gern kaufen. Nur leider gibts die nicht mehr in meiner Größe


----------



## mali5 (2. September 2014)

jemand nen Tipp für Plattformschuhe in wetterfest, also mit gore-Membran oder sowas?

-Fahre 5-10 impact, gibt aber schnell nasse füsse


----------



## Kharne (2. September 2014)

Freerider Elements, in denen schwitzt du aber so, als würdest du die Füsse durch den Bachlauf ziehen. Die Impact VXi sollen auch recht wetterfest sein.


----------



## decay (2. September 2014)

Wasserdichte Socken, aka SealSkinz rulen.


----------



## mali5 (3. September 2014)

die socke habe ich, die hilft, aber der schuh ist dann erst mal 2 Tage nass. scheint wohl keinen schuh mit membran zu geben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176932 (3. September 2014)

das mit den wasserdichten Socken ist garnicht mal schlecht,
nur der Preis ist überteuert.


----------



## Gosch (3. September 2014)

Ich fahr die mammut redburn mid gtx ... Geht super auf syntace numbernine pedale


----------



## decay (3. September 2014)

Ja, so GTX Wander/Trekkingschuhe sind ganz gut, aber mal ehrlich, für Flats sind sie nicht unbedingt geschaffen, dafür halten sie in der Regel wirklich dicht (ich habe ein paar Meindl mit GTX, funzen selbst nach X Jahren noch super).
Für mich waren die wasserdichten Socken halt so ne Notlösung, Laufschuhe in GTX sind schwer, teuer und halten auch nicht ewig wenn man 2-3x die Woche damit läuft. Die Socken halten normal dicht und für mich ist der Vorteil halt, dass sie in alle Schuhe passen, ob ich jetzt mit dem Hund rausgehe, bike oder laufe.
Ich hab die Dinger mit den Regensachen im Tourenrucksack und wenns heftig wird zieh ich mir die schnell an und es bleibt zumindest warm und wird nicht pitschnass bis auf den Fuß.


----------



## Deleted176932 (3. September 2014)

ok, zu den socken - schwitzt man recht?


----------



## decay (3. September 2014)

Ja, aber nicht extrem, etwas atmen sie wohl schon.

Übrigens gibts bei CRC grad ein paar Modelle sehr günstig. Für den UVP würde ich sie mir auch nicht kaufen


----------



## TheGoOn (3. September 2014)

Hat von euch jemand die Shimano SH-AM41?!
Wie sieht es mit der Langlebigkeit aus, wie weich ist die Sohle bzw wie schnell wird sie zu weich?


----------



## bipus (8. September 2014)

Die Adidas Terrex Solo mit Stealth Sohle sind für Flat-Pedale wenig geeignet. Mein Selbstversuch kann als gescheitert abgehakt werden.

1. Der Schuh hat ein sehr enges Fussbett - wirklich nur was für sehr schmale Füße
2. Die Sohle ist schmal im Vergleich zu 5-10, damit steht man nicht auf allen Pins und rutscht rum
3. Nach 2 Ausfahrten, je 40km / 600 Hm sind schon einige Löcher in der Sohle - sehr starker Verschleiß

Die Verarbeitung des Schuh ist ok - ich habe ihn eine halbe Nummer größer gegenüber 5-10 gekauft.

Gruß bipus


----------



## Deleted 58680 (8. September 2014)

Oh, das sind ja schlechte Nachrichten, wie sehen denn die Langzeiterfahrungen bei den anderen Besitzern aus?

Ich habe mir gerade ein Paar Terrex Swift Solo bestellt, da wäre es natürlich ungünstig, falls sich das bewahrheiten sollte.


----------



## Gosch (8. September 2014)

die swift solo haben doch auch die traxion sohle....die hält 
Geeignete Schuhe für alpine Tragetouren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58680 (8. September 2014)

Bedankt


----------



## mike79 (12. September 2014)

tomking999 schrieb:


> die sixsixone filter kannst du für 40€ hier bestellen
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/661-filter-shoe/rp-prod72353
> 
> hammer schuhe, sehr stylisch.
> lg



Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Schnitt der Schuhe? Hab bei Straßenschuhen46 - kann man huerhier 47 riskieren?


----------



## Deleted176932 (12. September 2014)

Ja ich hab  sie finde aber die fallen normal aus, sonst kannst darin Boot fahren :i)

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 58680 (21. September 2014)

Meine Terrex Swift Solo sind mittlerweile da. Bei meinen normalen adidas Strassenschuhen habe ich UK 11 (46 2/3) und die passen super, dagegen fallen die Terrex deutlich schmaler aus, weshalb ich nun eine 47 2/3 genommen habe und die passt perfekt.

923g das Paar, falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Oktober 2014)

Meine FiveTen Baron haben ausgedient, da die Sohle durch die Pins so sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, dass einige Löcher komplett durchgehen. Als Folge zieht sich der Schuh sobald der Boden auch nur 1mm mit Wasser benetzt ist voll wie ein Schwamm.

Als Nachfolger habe ich mir den Freerider Elements ausgesucht. Scheinbar soll er nassen Bedingungen besser trotzen als der normale Freerider VXi. Was mir allerdings am normalen Freerider besser gefällt: die glatte Oberfläche scheint besser abwischbar zu sein.

Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit dem Freerider Elements mitteilen? Idealerweise sogar ein Vergleich zum Freeride VXi?

Danke!


----------



## Kharne (6. Oktober 2014)

Der Elements wirft ne ekelhafte Falte beim Gehen. Bin nicht der einzige, der den deswegen nicht tragen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (6. Oktober 2014)

Du bist auch so eine Prinzessin


----------



## Lukas2046 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, nämlich wie trocknet ihr eure Schuhe?? Meine Five Ten Freerider habe ich nach gestriger Schlammschlacht mitm Gartenschlauch gereinigt und so richtig trocknen wollen die nicht

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Oktober 2014)

Steck Zeitung rein oder halt solche Schuhtrockner


----------



## Reinki (10. Oktober 2014)

Wäschetrockner


----------



## Dominik19xx (10. Oktober 2014)

Zeitung rein und dann unter die Heizung stellen. Innerhalb von maximal 24 Stunden sind die bei mir dann immer trocken.


----------



## sundancer (11. Oktober 2014)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Zeitung rein und dann unter die Heizung stellen. Innerhalb von maximal 24 Stunden sind die bei mir dann immer trocken.



Den Tipp kann ich nur empfehlen. Mache ich seit Jahren so. Absolut perfekt.


----------



## Lukas2046 (11. Oktober 2014)

Danke !


----------



## Deleted263252 (17. Oktober 2014)

Sagt mal, welche Schuhe fahrt ihr mit den Flats im Winter? Bei mir ist es so, dass ich im Winter mit Klicks und einem Klick-Winterschuh fahre. Bislang habe ich eben noch keine "echten" Winter-Flat-Pedal-Schuhe gefunden.
Habt ihr evtl. bereits eine Lösung? Wie fahrt ihr im Winter??


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe Dachstein Wanderschuhe mit einem warmen Futter und die geben auch genug halt auf den Flats


----------



## Kharne (17. Oktober 2014)

5/10 Impact. Ist schön muckelig warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (18. Oktober 2014)

Geplant is ,5/10 impact high  mit sealskinz Socken


----------



## Deleted263252 (18. Oktober 2014)

Danke, das sind ein paar Ideen


----------



## Kero81 (19. Oktober 2014)

Sagt mal, rutscht man mit den 5/10 impact high nicht wie Sau im Match od auf nassen Steinen?!? Das frage ich mich immer wenn ich diese Solen sehe...


----------



## Kharne (19. Oktober 2014)

Es geht. Nasse Steine sind kein Problem, wegen der weichen Sohle, aber nasser Waldboden ist, wie du schon sagtest, nicht grade prickelnd  Auf der anderen Seite wirst du mit ordentlich profilierten Scuhen nie so viel Grip auf den Pedalen haben.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Oktober 2014)

Da hab ich lieber mehr Grip auf den Pedalen ,als auf dem Boden. ...sind ja fürs Radfahrer gemacht die Schuhe und nich zum spazieren gehn. .... ;-) 
Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme diesbezüglich


----------



## Baitman (12. November 2014)

Ich möchte nun mal Testweise von Clicks auf Flats umsteigen, kenne mich aber weder bei den Schuhen noch bei Pedalen aus. 

Habe einen eher schmalen Fuss mit niedrigem Spann. Der Schuh sollte kein Klotz am Bein sein, also nicht so schwer. Welcher ist zu empfehlen? Vielleicht der Oneal Stinger?


----------



## RetroRider (12. November 2014)

Vom O'Neal Rampage kann ich berichten, daß der Grip auf dem Pedal extrem schlecht ist, aber dafür die Sohle sehr flexibel ist. Also ein völlig anderes Konzept als 5.10. Für Touren an heißen Tagen finde ich den trotzdem gut.


----------



## Tomster1980 (13. November 2014)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Specialized 2FO oder den Giro Chamber? Die sehen interessant aus und ZUFÄLLIG ist ja bald Weihnachten... 
Speci:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...nt=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=0;pgc=0
Giro:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=71282;page=2;menu=1000,18,58;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## Jojo10 (13. November 2014)

Hi

Den Giro hatte ich mir mal bestellt. Fühlte sich sehr schlecht an. Bei mir schlechte Passform, total steifes, billig wirkendes Obermaterial und schlechte Verarbeitung (Nähte). Ging zurück.
Jetzt warte ich auf die 2FOs. Such mal hier im Forum. Da gibts einige Threads dazu.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (13. November 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Vom O'Neal Rampage kann ich berichten, daß der Grip auf dem Pedal extrem schlecht ist, aber dafür die Sohle sehr flexibel ist. Also ein völlig anderes Konzept als 5.10. Für Touren an heißen Tagen finde ich den trotzdem gut.




na also das sind doch die hauptanforderungen an so nen Schuh... Griffige und steife Sohle... Also sollte ich mich besser bei 5.10 umsehen?


----------



## mueslimann (13. November 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> na also das sind doch die hauptanforderungen an so nen Schuh... Griffige und steife Sohle... Also sollte ich mich besser bei 5.10 umsehen?



Wie wär's damit.
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=11506

wenn die passende Größe noch verfügbar ist, wäre das ein tolles Angebot


----------



## sundancer (13. November 2014)

Mit 5.10 machst du nix verkehrt


----------



## Deleted176932 (13. November 2014)

sundancer schrieb:


> Mit 5.10 machst du nix verkehrt


Ich lese immer five ten 5.10. Bin jahrzehntelang ohne die Dinger gefahren, habe ich was verpasst?


Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RetroRider (13. November 2014)

Die Sohle hat halt viel Grip. Beim Rest muss man dann ein Auge zudrücken.


----------



## EA-Tec (13. November 2014)

Die Sohle hat EXTREM viel Grip. Gar nicht so einfach den Fuss neu zu positionieren, waehrend der Fahrt. 

Ich find sie gigantisch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (14. November 2014)

tomking999 schrieb:


> Ich lese immer five ten 5.10. Bin jahrzehntelang ohne die Dinger gefahren, habe ich was verpasst?



Keine Sorge, haste nicht! Das Sohlenmaterial soll ja wirklich gut sein, aber der Rest ist, was den Preis angeht, eine fiese Frechheit.


----------



## Thebike69 (14. November 2014)

Ich habe mir die Spezialized 2FO gekauft. Da ich einen zertrümmerten Ferse habe und mir das Fußbett in dem 2FO sofort gefallen hat. 
Anfangs war der Schuh sehr steif, aber nach dem 2-4 x tragen 1a.


----------



## sundancer (14. November 2014)

tomking999 schrieb:


> Ich lese immer five ten 5.10. Bin jahrzehntelang ohne die Dinger gefahren, habe ich was verpasst?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk



Wenn du mit Flat-Pedalen fährst, kommst du vom Grip an den 5.10 Schuhen absolut nicht vorbei. Im Verhältnis zu allen anderen Schuhen sidn die vom Grip ne ganz andere Liga


----------



## scylla (14. November 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, haste nicht! Das Sohlenmaterial soll ja wirklich gut sein, aber der Rest ist, was den Preis angeht, eine fiese Frechheit.



Genauso ist es leider. Mittlerweile hab ich die Adidas Terrex Solo entdeckt. Die haben neuerdings auch 5.10 Gummi an der Sohle (zwar "nur" C4, was härter ist als das Mi6 oder S1 Gummi von den 5.10 Bikeschuhen... hat meiner Meinung nach aber trotzdem noch genügend Grip), und halten im Vergleich zu dem 5.10 Gelumpe auch mal länger als 2 Wochen, ohne dass man mit Sohlenkleber dran muss (was dann wiederum auch wieder nur 2 Wochen hält).


----------



## Deleted176932 (14. November 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Spezialized 2FO gekauft. Da ich einen zertrümmerten Ferse habe und mir das Fußbett in dem 2FO sofort gefallen hat.
> Anfangs war der Schuh sehr steif, aber nach dem 2-4 x tragen 1a.


schaun echt klasse aus!


----------



## Thebike69 (14. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Genauso ist es leider. Mittlerweile hab ich die Adidas Terrex Solo entdeckt. Die haben neuerdings auch 5.10 Gummi an der Sohle (zwar "nur" C4, was härter ist als das Mi6 oder S1 Gummi von den 5.10 Bikeschuhen... hat meiner Meinung nach aber trotzdem noch genügend Grip), und halten im Vergleich zu dem 5.10 Gelumpe auch mal länger als 2 Wochen, ohne dass man mit Sohlenkleber dran muss (was dann wiederum auch wieder nur 2 Wochen hält).



Da haste recht, ich mit Spezialized 2FO und mein Bike Kollege mit Adidas Terrex Solo sind die einzigen ohne FiveTen. Aber auch die einzigen mit heilen und nicht zerfletterten Schuhen!!!


----------



## mueslimann (14. November 2014)

Also meine 5 10 impact halten schon recht lange. (Allerdings sind die Impact auch extrem häßlich, muss man halt gut in Schlamm bedecken). Sonst muss ich dem Gesagten aber zustimmen, auch wenn meine Schuhe halten. Die Dinger sind vom Aufbau her echt billig gemacht. Also nicht das übliche Sportschuh-billig, sondern echt billig.


----------



## Deleted176932 (14. November 2014)

naja Schrott zu Geld machen ist auch nicht dumm!


----------



## -Wally- (14. November 2014)

ich trauere ja wirklich den Teva Bikeschuhen hinterher! Zwar waren auch die im Preis zu abgheoben, aber wenigstens haltbar.
Ich habe in einem Outlet mal extrem günstig den Links erstanden...diesen gewöhnungbedürftig bunten, fahre den nun schon seit mehr als zwei Jahren, zwar nicht ausschließlich, aber doch ziemlich oft, und der ist sowas von robust, ist noch nix kaputt dran, und wenn ich den mal richtig sauber machen würde, würd er vermutlich wieder so leuchten wie im Neuzustand. So langsam sieht die Sohle zwar schon massiv angegriffen aus, aber bisher hat der länger gehalten als alles andere was ich je gesehen habe. Auch wenn man mal im Bach absteigen muss oder bis zum Knöchel im Morast steht...über nasse Füße muss man sich da nie sorgen machen...die trocknen beim fahren so schnell ab, dass man mit ner Funktionssocke auch bei kalten Temperaturen unbeschwert auf Tour gehen kann. Leider ist Teva ja aus dem Bike Segment ausgestiegen. Ich denke wenn die Teile um sind muss ich mir auch mal die neuen Specis ansehen, wirken ja auch recht robust und pflegeleicht.
Was 5.10 angeht dachte ich diesen Sommer auch mal ich komme nicht dran vorbei...stand in einem Laden wo ziemlich viele Modelle vorrätig waren und man mal alles in die Hand nehmen konnte...ich dachte echt die wollen mich verarschen oder haben nur billige Plagiate verkauft..waren aber echte. Was Material und Verarbeitung angeht wirken die ziemlich passend zum "Deichmann 20€  Skateschuhsegment".
Ich würd mir echt mal wünschen, dass ein Qualitätshersteller aus dem Bergschuhbereich in dem Segment mal etwas Gas gibt...wobei es im Zustiegsbereich ja wirklich einiges brauchbares zu geben scheint -Oder sich vom Schuhmacher des Vertrauens eben was passendes zusammen basteln lassen.


----------



## Orby (15. November 2014)

Hab diesen Hype um 5.10 lange nicht verstanden und mich auch etwas dagegen gewehrt.

Hab mir Ende August die Scott Boa Schuhe gekauft, dachte vielleicht steige ich ja mal um auf Klickpedale. Heute würde ich sagen, suboptimal der Schuh, ganz klar. Aber ich war ja noch in der Bikerfindungsphase 
Der Grip auf den Exustar Flat war dann wirklich nicht der hit. Bin dann aber zufällig über die HT ME01 gestolpert. Beim Kauf kam schon die Warnung, die zerreißen dir die Schuhe.
Tja nach etwa 3 Monaten und ca. 1.000km sahen die dann so aus



Da bei uns in der kleinen Bikerrunde zwischenzeitlich alle 5.10 fahren, habe ich mich etwas durchgefragt. Bei unserem Enduro/Downhill - Vollgastier habe ich mir seine ca. 1 Jahr alten Danny MacAskill angeschaut. Die Sohle sah absolut top aus, der Schuh im gesamten auch.

So nun heute die erste Runde mit meinen neuen 5.10 Freerider VXI.
*Von der Größe, bei eleganten Schuhen habe ich 45-45,5 etwa. Meine Turnschuhe sind sogar 46,5. Hab die 5.10 in 46 genommen, die passen gut.
*Optisch sehen einige Modelle sehr nach Gesundheitsschuhen (die dicke helle Sohle bei einigen Modellen seitlich) aus, hab deswegen die dunklen genommen.
*Meine Bedenken mit der glatten Sohle am Ballen sind bisher unbegründet auf dem Heimtrail. Kein Abrutschen von Wurzeln, oder nassen Laub etc. Der Schuh ist unauffällig.
*Auf Fliesen klingt es etwas hölzern beim Laufen, aber ich laufe sowieso nicht gerade leise .

Nun aber das wichtigste, auf dem Bike:
Auf den Pedalen fühlst dich festgeklebt. Am Anfang sehr ungewohnt, da wirklich keine kleine Korrektur möglich ist. Hab mich deswegen fast mal abgelegt.
Nachdem ich aber eine gute Position gefunden hatte, war es bergab der Hammer. Hab mich bisher noch nicht so verbunden gefühlt mit meinem Bike. Egal wie Du ballerst (davon ausgehend dass natürlich richtig auf dem Bike stehst), du bist immer richtig auf dem Pedal. Kein nachkorrigieren, nichts was dich ablenkt vom Fahren.

Nach der Runde natürlich mal die Sohle gecheckt. Kein Kampfspuren durch die Pedale ersichtlich.

Mein Fazit über den 5.10 Hype bisher: Er ist nicht unbegründet, die Schuhe machen Sinn.  

Ich hoffe es ist vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant oder hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (16. November 2014)

Was macht dein DH Vollgastier mit seinen MacAskill? Meine sind nach 3 Monaten mit regelmäßigen Ausfahrten durch (Löcher bis zur Innensohle) und nach insgesamt 6 Monaten ist die Sohle endgültig tot (Aussensohle großflächig nahezu weg).


----------



## Orby (16. November 2014)

Die Aussage mit dem Vollgastier kommt von mir, bevor was falsch verstanden wird 
Ich weiß aber, dass er viel Zeit auf dem Bike verbringt. Ich war deswegen auch überrascht hier ganz verschiedene Meinungen zu lesen. 
Entweder sind die Fertigungstoleranzen brutal abweichend, oder der Umgang bzw. Fahrstil. 

Bei mir hat 2x in die Stadt Rollen an den normalen Sneakers schon kleine sichtbare Schäden hinterlassen, an den 5.10 ist bisher nichts ersichtlich. 
Wobei ich schon happy wäre wenn sie eine Saison bzw. ein Jahr halten. 

Was mich bisher etwas wundert, dachte die VXI hätten die neue MI6 Sohle. An meinen war jedoch das Schild mit S1 dran. 
Aber auch egal, mal sehen wie und was sie halten.


----------



## Kharne (16. November 2014)

Habe jetzt 2 Paar durch, eigentlich tolle Schuhe, aber durch die Sohle eingentlich nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Meine Impact dagegen halten. Da kann die Sohle noch locker 1 Jahr bevor sie anfängt richtige Spuren zu zeigen.


----------



## RetroRider (16. November 2014)

Der Grip von dem "Stealth"-Gummi von 5.10 ist schon einmalig. Ich kann sogar im Stand das Pedal hochziehen als wäre ich eingeklickt. Aber ein guter Fahrer stellt mittels Körperspannung den Kontakt zum Bike her. Sich nur auf den Sohlen-Grip zu verlassen ist zumindest bei riskanteren Tricks keine gute Idee. Deswegen finde ich die flexible O'Neal-Sohle, mit der man die Pedale aktiv "umgreifen" muss statt passiv kleben zu bleiben, auch nicht soooo schlecht.
Auf den vielen bisherigen Seiten wahrscheinlich schon erwähnt, aber jederzeit nochmal erwähnenswert: Shimano SH-AM41. Ist ein unauffälliger und universeller Schuh. Kommt natürlich nicht an den Grip von 5.10 ran. (Aber deutlich griffiger als O'Neal Rampage.)


----------



## scylla (16. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Habe jetzt 2 Paar durch, eigentlich tolle Schuhe, aber durch die Sohle eingentlich nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Meine Impact dagegen halten. Da kann die Sohle noch locker 1 Jahr bevor sie anfängt richtige Spuren zu zeigen.



Ich glaube, es kommt auch immer darauf an, wie die Pins der Pedale geformt sind. Manche Pins sind ja richtiggehend scharfkantig, vor allem Madenschrauben-Pins. Ich habe Hope und Echo Pedale, beide mit sehr "runden" Pins. Bei mir gibt's zwar auch irgendwann Löcher in die Sohle (vor allem bei der Mi6 Sohle), aber bevor die Sohle irgendwie unbrauchbar wäre, fällt mir eh immer der ganze Schuh auseinander.


----------



## SofusCorn (16. November 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> Was mich bisher etwas wundert, dachte die VXI hätten die neue MI6 Sohle. An meinen war jedoch das Schild mit S1 dran.
> Aber auch egal, mal sehen wie und was sie halten.



Ich glaube nur bestimmte modelle. 
Auf deren Website kannst du am besten prüfen welcher schuh welches Gummi hat. S1 wird auch meine nächste wahl.


----------



## Deleted176932 (16. November 2014)

Wie lt die Quintessenz? 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted176932 (16. November 2014)

Schuh Flop Sohle top?

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Baitman (16. November 2014)

Welche Five Ten wären denn empfehlenswert? Oder sollte ich einfach nach der ansprechendsten Optik entscheiden?

Die Raven sind bei bike discount im Moment für 49,95 erhältlich. Habe gesehen das sie für Clicks geeignet sind, kann ich sie ohne Einschränkung auch auf Flats einsetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (16. November 2014)

Die Impact, wenn man mit dem Feeling nen Panzer am Fuß zu tragen klarkommt oder die "normalen" Freerider mit S1 Sohle.


----------



## mueslimann (16. November 2014)

Naja, die Impact tragen sich, finde ich, ganz normal. Ein "Panzer am Fuß" ist das sicher nicht (Welten unterschied zu einem Bergstiefel). Allerdings trifft das Wort Panzer auf die Optik 100%ig zu, die ist äußerst bescheiden (die Rede ist vom Impact 2 in low oder high)


----------



## soulslight (16. November 2014)

@ wally: schau dir mal den adidas terrex solo mit stealth sohle an.
adidas hatte da so schon einen guten schuh, für viele nur zu weich. aber seit sie den stealth-gummi verwenden und die sohle etwas steifer ist, ist das mmn ein richtig guter schuh für flatpedals.


----------



## Thebike69 (17. November 2014)

Den AdidasTerrex Solo fahre ich auch


----------



## Baitman (17. November 2014)

Der Adidas Terrex, schaut gut aus, jedoch eher wie ein Laufschuh. Ich denke das die Sohle eines Schuhs für Flat pedale schon steifer als bei einem "Multifunktionsschuh" sein sollte...


----------



## Thebike69 (17. November 2014)

Ich wechsel oft von Klickis zu Flat und auch genau so die Schuhe. Fahre im trockenen lieber die Adidas da ich das etwas weichere im Vergleich zu den Spezialized 2FO mag. Die 2FO fahre ich jetzt wieder vermehrt bei nassen und kühlen Temperaturen. 
Denke jeder hat so seinen Spline, und den sollte er ausleben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (17. November 2014)

Die Specialized gefallen mir optisch sehr gut. Habe bei den Clickschuhen von Specialized aber immer Probleme mit der Passform gehabt, waren zu voluminös. Außerdem sind sie derzeit nur zum Normalpreis von EUR 119 überall erhältlich. Habe mit jetzt von 510 den Freerider und den MacAskill bestellt. Für je 69,90 bei Hibike...


----------



## Kofure (17. November 2014)

Also ich habe mir nachdem mir einige Leute 5.10 empfohlen hatten einen leichten Schuh von denen gekauft, der zwar eher für den Street bzw Dirtbereich geeignet ist, vom richtigen Freeriden bin ich weit entfernt. Und so gemütliches fahren auf Trails sollten sie auch laut Verkäufer aushalten. 
Also den Spitfire getestet, nach knapp 6 Monaten war die Sohle hinüber diese MicroDots hatten sich zum Teil einfach gelöst. Wobei die Passform für mich perfekt war und der Grip auf den Pedalen für mich mehr als ausreichend war.
Jetzt werde ich wohl mal andere Schuhe testen und hoffen dass sie länger halten


----------



## Orby (17. November 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Der Grip von dem "Stealth"-Gummi von 5.10 ist schon einmalig. Ich kann sogar im Stand das Pedal hochziehen als wäre ich eingeklickt. Aber ein guter Fahrer stellt mittels Körperspannung den Kontakt zum Bike her. Sich nur auf den Sohlen-Grip zu verlassen ist zumindest bei riskanteren Tricks keine gute Idee.



Finde diese Aussage ganz passend. Denke der richtige Schuh für den richtigen Einsatzzweck ist hilfreich und sollte auch so gewählt werden. Nur die Fahrtechnik sollte man auch nicht ganz vergessen.
Hab selbst gemerkt, als ich versucht habe nach optischen Punkten den Fuß auf dem Pedal optimal zu positionieren, dass ich mich bergab nicht wohlgefühlt habe. Den Fuß ein paar mm weiter vor, schon war das Feeling da.
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Verschleiß deutlich steigt wenn man sich nicht gut positioniert bzw. fühlt und hin und her rutscht. Vermutlich durch die Sohle unmerklich, aber minimal trotzdem vorhanden.

Hoffe ich werde nicht zu sehr gesteinigt für diese Aussage


----------



## slrzo (17. November 2014)

An die Adidas Terrex Solo Fahrer, was fahrt ihr so? Ich war auch schon einmal am überlegen mir die zu besorgen, habe aber relativ unterschiedliche Meinungen gelesen. Aber hatte den Eindruck, dass es 60% negativ waren. Kritikpunkt war wie oben schon erwähnt eine zu weiche Sohle.
Aktuell fahr ich Teva Links, die gabs beim Ausverkauf sehr günstig. Aber voll zufrieden bin ich mit denen nicht. Eine halbe Nr. größer könnten sie allerdings bei mir auch sein. Gabs leider nur noch in der Größe und war für den Anfang besser als nix.

Aktuelle Favoriten bei mir wären der Adidas Terrex Solo, sieht einfach als Schuh auch gut aus finde ich sowie der Specialized 2FO Flat.


----------



## Ochiba63 (17. November 2014)

ich habe die von adidas und die haben eine festere sohle wie die 510 freerider bis jetzt auch weniger verschlissen wie die 510 nur etwas schlechterer gripp. im feuchten sied die auch besser.
http://www.exxpozed.de/adidas-m-sla...com&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=criteo_de


----------



## Thebike69 (17. November 2014)

Ich habe die Reverse Black One, ziemlich scharfe Pins. Ich fahre im Pfälzerwald und Schwarzwald 3x die Woche.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. November 2014)

Hab die Adidas Terrex. Ich finde die prinzipiell schon klasse, allerdings sind sie mir etwas schmal. Mir ist bisher nicht aufgefallen, dass die zu weich wären, im Gegenteil.


----------



## BergischerJunge (17. November 2014)

Vom terrex gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen, da wäre es gut zu wissen welche ihr fahrt


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. November 2014)

BergischerJunge schrieb:


> Vom terrex gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen, da wäre es gut zu wissen welche ihr fahrt


Solo, dachte es wäre klar


----------



## scylla (17. November 2014)

slrzo schrieb:


> An die Adidas Terrex Solo Fahrer, was fahrt ihr so? Ich war auch schon einmal am überlegen mir die zu besorgen, habe aber relativ unterschiedliche Meinungen gelesen. Aber hatte den Eindruck, dass es 60% negativ waren. Kritikpunkt war wie oben schon erwähnt eine zu weiche Sohle.



Die bei den Terrex Schuhen verwendete Sohle ist härter als die der üblichen 5.10 Bikeschuhe. Die Terrex Solo Stealth Sohle ist C4 Gummi (härter), bei den Bikeschuhen gibt's entweder S1 Gummi (mittelhart) oder neuerdings Mi6 Gummi (superweich).
Ich hatte hier mal ein kleines Haltbarkeits-Zwischenergebnis dazu geschrieben.

PS: es gibt die Terrex Solo auch in einer alten Version mit Traxxion Sohle zu kaufen. Die kenne ich nicht. Ich meine die Version mit Stealth Sohle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (17. November 2014)

@slrzo: also, ich fahre hauptsächlich bei uns im wald auf gebauten trails, mit kleineren Sprüngen touren bis 3 Stunden und im Sommer alpine touren bis s3, gern auch mit trage anteil. deshalb habe ich länger nach einem leichten schuh gesucht, der meinem fuß seitlich führung gibt, ohne zu drücken und dessen sohle ein möglichst flaches profil hat um gut auf den pins zu stehen. ich mag beim terrex solo die flache sohle und bereits der alte traxxion gummi war gut, aber mit dem stealth gummi und dem neuen profil, ist der schuh meiner meinung nach nochmal besser geworden. mich hat die relativ weiche sohle auf flatpedals nie gestört und gleichzeitig ist der neue schuh etwas steifer im vorderfuß und damit beim pedalieren für viele wohl besser. ich hatte auch beim alten nicht das gefühl energie in der sohle zu verlieren, weil die nicht wie bei einem laufschuh weich war, sondern eher wie bei vans, so dass man noch etwas gefühl für den untergrund bzw. das pedal hat.
ich hoffe das hilft dir.

ach ja, er ist schmal und ich brauche ihn eine halbe größe größer als normal

gruß


----------



## slrzo (18. November 2014)

@scylla: Danke für die Rückmeldung und deinem Bericht in dem anderen Thread. Hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht waren die anderen Berichte eher aus dem DH-Bereich oder ich habe die "guten Berichte" nicht gefunden gehabt.

@soulslight: auch dir vielen Dank. Leider steht bei vielen Berichten immer nicht dabei was die Leute so damit anstellen bzw. gehen vielleicht davon aus, dass jeder das gleiche versteht/macht. Mein Einsatzbereich sieht auch eher Touren bis zu 3 Stunden vor, allerdings keine zu krassen Sachen wie Sprünge etc. Dazu ist meine Fahrtechnik einfach (noch) zu schlecht 

Ich werde mal meine Augen offen halten, aber den Terrex Solo habe ich bisher leider noch nie in einem Geschäft bei uns gesehen, nur die anderen Terrex Modelle. Aber Anfang Dezember hab ich nochmal Urlaub und komme vielleicht auch mal z.B. ins Adidas Outlet.


----------



## Jojo10 (19. November 2014)

Hallo Ihr

Ich hab seit gestern auch die Specialized 2FO.
Bei Größe 46 ist die Einlegesohlenlänge 29,3mm. Ich habe bei Adidas Laufschuhen ebenfalls 46, bei "normalen" Schuhen 44.
Bisher bin ich 5.10 Impact High gefahren.
Die Gleichheit rechter zu linker Schuh ist wesentlich besser als bei 5.10. Bei den 5.10s gibts schonmal unterschiedliche Stöße und Nähte zwischen den Schuhen.
Die Passform und Haptik ist wesentlich besser als bei den Giro Jacket Mid, die ich schonmal zur Ansicht bestellt hatte.
Gewichtsmäßig sind die 2FOs als Paar 300g leichter als die 5.10s.
Anfangs noch etwas steif, merkt man schon nach einem Tag tragen, dass er noch weicher wird und sehr bequem am Fuß sitzt.
Den Grip der Sohle konnte ich bisher nur auf der Rolle testen, scheint aber nicht wirklich schlechter zu sein als bei den 5.10. Eine echte Probefahrt steht noch aus. Auffällig ist aber schon, dass der Grip auf nassen Pflasterplatten und nassen Holzbohlen deutlich besser ist als bei den 5.10.
Was mir außerdem deutlich besser gefällt als an den 5.10 ist die Steifigkeit der Sohle. Diese scheint im Inneren versteift zu sein und ist erst biegsam ab dem Bereich, wo man auf dem Pedal steht. Dadurch kann man noch komfortabel laufen, ermöglicht trotzdem aber eine effiziente Kraftübertragung. Die Steifigkeit der 5.10 entsteht lediglich durch den Gummi der Sohle und ist so über die gesamte Länge der Sohle in etwa gleich und damit auch in der Mitte und hinten relativ weich.
Die Gummistriphalterung für die Schnürsenkel ist praktisch und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Bewähren muss sich erst noch der Grip der Sohle im echten Einsatz, die niedrigere Bauform im Vergleich zum Impact High (Knöchelschutz) und natürlich die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Verklebungen. Davon gibt es noch mehr als am 5.10 weil es kaum Nähte gibt, sondern auch das Obermaterial aus mehreren Teilen zusammengeklebt/ultraschallverschweißt(?) ist.

Gruß


----------



## Tomster1980 (19. November 2014)

Das klingt doch vielversprechend. Meine sind auf dem Weg zu mir, allerdings habe ich mich evtl in der Größe verhauen, bin nach der Größentabelle von Specialized gegangen und hab sogar nochmal meine Füsse gemessen. Der Schuss könnte nach hinten losgegangen sein wenn ich das mit Deiner Größenangabe lese..


----------



## Baitman (20. November 2014)

Habe die 5.10 McAskill und Freerider erhalten. Die Mac Askill sind mir zu schwer, klobig. Als Paar wiegen sie 1,2 kg in 46. Der Freerider liegt in dieser Größe bei 0,8 kg. Leider ist der Freerider wirklich sehr mies verarbeitet-der Rand der Laschen schlägt bei beiden um wenn ich reinschlupfe, das ist sehr unangenehm.  Der Mc Askill ist dagegen Top verarbeitet... Beide Paare gehen wieder zurück.

Der 2FO ist mir zu teuer um nur mal Flats zu "probieren"...


----------



## EA-Tec (20. November 2014)

Sind die Fertigungstoleranzen bei den 5.10 etwa so gross? Meine Freerider sind top verarbeitet, kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Baitman (20. November 2014)

Auf der Packung stand das es ein 2013er Modell ist. Vielleicht liegts daran...


----------



## michi3 (20. November 2014)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Das klingt doch vielversprechend. Meine sind auf dem Weg zu mir, allerdings habe ich mich evtl in der Größe verhauen, bin nach der Größentabelle von Specialized gegangen und hab sogar nochmal meine Füsse gemessen. Der Schuss könnte nach hinten losgegangen sein wenn ich das mit Deiner Größenangabe lese..



Musste meinen 2FO in Größe 46 nehmen das er passte, normal hab ich 44.


----------



## Tomster1980 (20. November 2014)

Wie gesagt, heute sollten die eintreffen, mal sehen ob ich die nochmal tauschen muss. 

Von den 5.10 bin ich einfach optisch kein bisschen überzeugt, Grip hin oder her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1980 (22. November 2014)

Also Optik und Haptik sind gut, allerdings ist es wie erwartet die Größe, an der es hapert. Die Größenvorgabe vom Hersteller selbst ist sehr sehr knapp. Hab sie zurückgeschickt und werde eine Nummer größer probieren. 

Falls jemand auf ein Feedback gewartet haben sollte.


----------



## danchoize (22. November 2014)

Bei wiggle gibt's die restlichen Teva Links. In allen Größen in grau und in ein paar Größen in schwarz.


----------



## Jojo10 (23. November 2014)

Hallo Ihr

So, heute die erste echte Ausfahrt mit den 2FOs. Als Vergleich habe ich 3 Jahre 5.10 Impact High gefahren.
Mein Pedal ist ein Superstar Components Ultra Mag mit Stahlpins (Madenschrauben).
1. Die Steifigkeit der Sohle fällt positiv auf. Wenn richtig Druck aufs Pedal kommt, ist der Schuh einfach stabiler und überträgt die Kraft gefühlt besser.
2. Der Grip der Sohle ist nur bei wenig Belastung auf dem Pedal schlechter als bei den 5.10. Wenn man im Sitzen mit wenig Druck über Wurzeln fährt, ist der Grip nicht so gut wie mit den 5.10. Die 5.10 Sohle ist vom Gummi her einfach nochmal deutlich weicher.
Wenn jedoch richtig Druck auf dem Pedal ist oder man im Stehen fährt ist der Schuh mindestens genauso festgenagelt auf dem Pedal wie der 5.10.
3. Wie in meinem ersten Gartentest schon feststellbar ist der Nassgrip der Sohle beim Laufen/Schieben besser als bei der 5.10 Sohle. Auf nassen Wurzeln und nassen Steinen hat man mehr Grip.
4. Die niedrigere Bauform hat heute garnicht gestört. Der Knöchelschutz und die stabile Kappe verrichten gute Dienste. Unauffällig.
5. Der Spanngummi fürs Verstauen der Schnürsenkel funktioniert einwandfrei. Kein Verrutschen, kein Verheddern.
6. Aber der Knüller ist das "wasserabweisende" Futter. Trotz mehrerer Schlammdurchfahrten fühlt sich der Schuh nicht nass an.
Bei der anschließenden Wäsche mit dem Gartenschlauch wird wirklich sehr wenig Wasser vom "Futter" aufgesaugt. Beim 5.10 hat man immer sofort gemerkt, wie das kalte Wasser in den Schuh gesaugt wird und man konnte das Wasser aus der Polsterung des 5.10 ausdrücken. Beim 2FO nicht. Dadurch gehe ich jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass er auch wesentlich schneller trocknet.

Insgesamt ist Specialized ein guter Schuh gelungen, der es mit den 5.10 aufnehmen kann. Wenn jetzt die Haltbarkeit (Sohlenverschleiß, Klebenähte) noch besser ist als bei den 5.10 wird es sehr interessant im Markt für Flat Schuhe.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted176932 (23. November 2014)

Ist doch schön, dass du nicht dem 5.10 hype zum Opfer gefallen bist!

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## herbert2010 (23. November 2014)

Das hat nichts mit hype zu tun sind einfach geile bike schuhe


----------



## Kharne (23. November 2014)

Ich werde die mal testen, wenn sich meine Impact dann irgendwann verabschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (23. November 2014)

Hallo

Ich würde @herbert2010 zustimmen. 5.10 hat mit ihren speziellen Sohlen wirklich sehr gute Flat Schuhe.
Die Nachteile (ich spreche vom Impact High) sind hohes Gewicht, globig, trocknen kaum (auf einem Alpencross echt schei....) und die Qualität ist so lala (Nähte, Klebungen). Also genug Möglichkeiten für die Konkurrenz zu punkten. Specialized hat seine Hausaufgaben gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## herbert2010 (23. November 2014)

Also wir haben hier in der fam. 4 paar und ich konnte noch keine verarbeitungs Probleme feststellen

Und ich habe dem impact und fahre damit bei jedem wetter ohne probleme und zum trocknen brauchen oneal genau so lange


----------



## hulster (24. November 2014)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich würde @herbert2010 zustimmen. 5.10 hat mit ihren speziellen Sohlen wirklich sehr gute Flat Schuhe.
> Die Nachteile (ich spreche vom Impact High) sind hohes Gewicht, globig, trocknen kaum (auf einem Alpencross echt schei....) und die Qualität ist so lala (Nähte, Klebungen). Also genug Möglichkeiten für die Konkurrenz zu punkten. Specialized hat seine Hausaufgaben gemacht.
> ...



Mit dem Impact High geb ich dir Recht. Man muss aber nicht ins dedizierte Bike Regal greifen. Ich hatte mir für den AlpX die Guide Tennie zugelegt. Die funktionierten hervorragend. Da Nubuk-Leder hatten die auch ein angenehmens Fußklima trotz ganz geschlossenen. Auch als in Richtung Gardasee dann wirklich 25+ wurden, hatte man nicht das Gefühl, dass sie viel zu warm wären.


----------



## hulster (24. November 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Also wir haben hier in der fam. 4 paar und ich konnte noch keine verarbeitungs Probleme feststellen
> 
> Und ich habe dem impact und fahre damit bei jedem wetter ohne probleme und zum trocknen brauchen oneal genau so lange



Bei meinen Guide Tennie löst sich an einem Schuh die Sohle ab. Werde jetzt reklamieren.


----------



## Jakten (8. Dezember 2014)

Mal eben etwas zum 661 Filter:

Die Sohle kann man bei den derzeitig herrschenden Temperaturn vergessen. Bin gestern ständig vom Pedal geschlittert.
Werde mir dann "leider" auch 5.10 zulegen


----------



## slrzo (8. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir heute mal die Five Ten Impact VXi bestellt. Gibts bei Bike Discount für 93,xx Euro. Heute 30% auf UVP.
Bin mal gespannt und hoffe die Größe haut hin.


----------



## Jakten (9. Dezember 2014)

Unabhängig von der Optik, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem "alten" Impact und dem Impact VXI sammeln können?


----------



## slrzo (10. Dezember 2014)

kurze Rückmeldung von mir. Hab heute die Impact VXi erhalten und vorhin mal ne kurze Runde gedreht. Im Vergleich zu meinen alten Teva Links ist der Grip deutlich besser. Bei den Teva kam es manchmal auf die genaue Stellung an ob viel Grip da war oder nicht. Wenn es ruppiger geworden ist haben die sich teilweise versetzt. 
Nach dem kurzen Test bin ich sehr zufrieden. Qualitätstechnisch geb ich denen momentan ne 2. An einigen Stellen erkennt man Klebereste, aber nix wildes. Mal gucken wie lange die halten.

Achja nutze sie mit den Shimano Saint PD-MX80 Pedalen.


----------



## Kharne (10. Dezember 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Optik, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem "alten" Impact und dem Impact VXI sammeln können?



Im erweiterten Bekanntenkreis sind sie nach einer Saison fluchend wieder auf den alten zurück gegangen, weil der wenigstens über ne Saison hält.


----------



## TheGoOn (24. Dezember 2014)

Unterm Weihnachtsbaum lagen heute die Shimano SH-AM41 All Mountain Schuh.
In den kommenden Tagen werde ich ma nen kleinen Bericht dazu preisgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (4. Januar 2015)

Gibts bei den FIVE TEN Freeridern eigentlich große Unterschiede zwischen dem normalen und den VXI?
Spürbar für einen Hobbybiker?


----------



## Kharne (4. Januar 2015)

Ja. Die VXI halten deutlich kürzer, sie haben etwas mehr Grip und man kann mit ihnen garnicht mehr durch Matsch latschen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2015)

Durch welche Art Matsch fahrt ihr bitte, dass auch mit der "normalen" FiveTen-Sohle durch Matsch gegangen werden kann? Habe den Freerider Elements, und schon der ist bei Matsch über Wiesen oder an Gefällen mehr als grenzwertig. Von daher würde ich keinen FiveTen mehr kaufen, obwohl sie zum pedalieren auf Flatpedalen gut taugen.


----------



## mike79 (4. Januar 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ja. Die VXI halten deutlich kürzer, sie haben etwas mehr Grip und man kann mit ihnen garnicht mehr durch Matsch latschen.




Gibts nen Grund warum sie kürzer halten? Sohle schneller durch?

Ja das mit dem Latschen im Gelände hab ich bereits gemerkt. Hab ein Paar Elements und meine einzigen zwei Stürze im Schnee gebaut als ich geschoben habe : D


----------



## Pannemann (5. Januar 2015)

Ich trage seit Jahren privat VANS..sobald das Schuwerk nachgibt nutz ich den "gebrauchten alten" Schuh zum biken. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Also ich komm wirklich prima mit der Sohle zurecht, verrutsche nicht ein bisschen auf dem Pedal. Leider fehlt natürlich ein Knöchelschutz


----------



## SofusCorn (5. Januar 2015)

mike79 schrieb:


> Gibts nen Grund warum sie kürzer halten? Sohle schneller durch?
> 
> Ja das mit dem Latschen im Gelände hab ich bereits gemerkt. Hab ein Paar Elements und meine einzigen zwei Stürze im Schnee gebaut als ich geschoben habe : D



Guck auf der 5.10-Hauptseite nach der Gummimischung, weil Stealth ist nicht gleich Stealth. Steht bei jedem Schuh bei. Nicht unbedingt auf den Schuhnamen verlassen. Mi6 ist neu und sehr weich, soll aber nicht lange halten. S1 soll gut halten. Phantom hielt bei mir nicht lange, ist schon nen Loch drin bei mir.


----------



## Kharne (5. Januar 2015)

Die Sohle vom MacAskill ist ganz schlimm, 3-4 Touren und ich hatte Löcher in der Sohle. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt waren direkt böse Spuren in der Sohle.

Die S1 hält an meinem Impact schon seit über nem Jahr


----------



## -Malte- (16. Januar 2015)

Ich suche aktuell nach Schuhen für mein erstes Mountainbike. Nachdem ich ein bisschen hin- und hergerissen bzgl. Clickpedale oder Flats bin, war mein Plan eigentlich erstmal mit Flats anzufangen (irgendwie fühle ich mich damit wohl einfach ein bisschen sicherer). Leider scheint es für Flat Pedale fast ausschließlich diese klobigen Schuhe im "Skater-Style" ala Five-Ten zu geben. Bis auf den Adidas Terrex Solo habe ich bisher nichts gefunden, was für mich vom Design her in Frage kommt.

Wisst ihr ansonsten noch gute Alternativen zum Adidas?


----------



## Jojo10 (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Specialized 2FO.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spec...tain-bis-downhill.713508/page-3#post-12517257

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 

ich fahre aktuell die Five Ten Freerider und will nun mal die Addidas Terrex versuchen. In der Hoffnung dass die auch von den Nähten länger halten. 
Bei den Five Ten hab ich die Grösse 40. Weiss evtl jemand wie die Addidas da etwa im Vergleich sind? In Laden bekommt man die hier leider nicht :-\


----------



## gardenman (17. Januar 2015)

Die Addidas fallen je nach Modell mal kleiner oder auch größer aus - da hilft nur ausprobieren. Generell sind die Addidas eher kleiner geschnitten, ich brauche bei normaler Schuhgröße 45/46 bei Addidas schon mal die Größe 47 und einmal sogar die Größe 48 bei einem sehr eng geschnittenen Modell. 
Es gibt genug Firmen die im Online Angebot ein umfangreiches Umtauschangebot sicherstellen. Ich hole mir normalerweise meine Sachen bei Bike Components und bin mit Umtausch/Rückgabe immer zufrieden (für den Fall das mal was überhaupt nicht passt)


----------



## slowbeat (18. Januar 2015)

-Malte- schrieb:


> Ich suche aktuell nach Schuhen für mein erstes Mountainbike. Nachdem ich ein bisschen hin- und hergerissen bzgl. Clickpedale oder Flats bin, war mein Plan eigentlich erstmal mit Flats anzufangen (irgendwie fühle ich mich damit wohl einfach ein bisschen sicherer). Leider scheint es für Flat Pedale fast ausschließlich diese klobigen Schuhe im "Skater-Style" ala Five-Ten zu geben. Bis auf den Adidas Terrex Solo habe ich bisher nichts gefunden, was für mich vom Design her in Frage kommt.
> 
> Wisst ihr ansonsten noch gute Alternativen zum Adidas?


Warum brauchst Du dafür extra Schuhe? Mach da keine Wisenschaft draus.
Nimm die, die Du hast oder irgendwelche normale Halbschuhe.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (18. Januar 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Unterm Weihnachtsbaum lagen heute die Shimano SH-AM41 All Mountain Schuh.
> In den kommenden Tagen werde ich ma nen kleinen Bericht dazu preisgeben.



Hast Du schon ein wenig Erfahrungen sammeln können würd mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## TheGoOn (18. Januar 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon ein wenig Erfahrungen sammeln können würd mich sehr interessieren.




Jain. Bin erst 2ma gefahren. Und dann keine Traillastige Runde. Mein Bike is derzeit auch leider nicht zubenutzen. 
Ich kann nur sagen das sie verdammt bequem sind, einfach zu reinigen sind und einen guten halt bieten ( auf flachem Gelände^^)


----------



## Denny225 (13. Februar 2015)

Ist das die richtige Sohle für Flat Pedale?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Adidas-Terre...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item4ac68b7ddd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (13. Februar 2015)

@Denny225
Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen... ich habe diesen Schuh und wie Du siehst, hat er genau in dem Bereich wo man auf der Pedale steht *kein* Profil. Dennoch: er klebt so dermaßen - und das auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Unf*cking fassbar!
Daher: es kommt nicht nur auf das Profil an, sondern auch auf die Gummi-Mischung.
Klebt die Sohle weniger (was ich bei deinem Vorschlag vermute), ist ein möglichst tiefes Profil wiederum vom Vorteil...


----------



## haekel72 (13. Februar 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> @Denny225
> Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen... ich habe diesen Schuh und wie Du siehst, hat er genau in dem Bereich wo man auf der Pedale steht *kein* Profil. Dennoch: er klebt so dermaßen - und das auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Unf*cking fassbar!
> Daher: es kommt nicht nur auf das Profil an, sondern auch auf die Gummi-Mischung.
> Klebt die Sohle weniger (was ich bei deinem Vorschlag vermute), ist ein möglichst tiefes Profil wiederum vom Vorteil...


Hmm, der Staubt nur zu bei mir, ich bevorzuge die Sam Hill von 5 10


----------



## Deleted 58680 (15. Februar 2015)

@Denny225: Ja


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. Februar 2015)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Ist das die richtige Sohle für Flat Pedale?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Adidas-Terre...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item4ac68b7ddd



Das ist der günstigere, der hat keinen Stealth-Gummi und wohl eine weichere Sohle.


----------



## Deleted 58680 (15. Februar 2015)

Das ist der richtige, der Stealthgummi ist zu weich, das Profil ist (zu) schnell runter. Bilder gabs schon mehrfach im Thread.
Habe die selben und der Grip ist gut.


----------



## Jakten (15. Februar 2015)

Heute mal wieder mit dem 661 Filter unterwegs gewesen.
Ich bleibe dabei, der ist nix für niedrege Temperaturen. Da haben die letzten Woche meine Wanderwinterstiefel viel mehr Halt.


----------



## fantozzi (16. Februar 2015)

Bei mir sind die Adidas Terrex inzwischen auch eingetroffen. Ich pers. finde den Schuh optisch schöner als den Five Ten Freerider, den ich auch anprobiert habe (allerdings im Laden). ABER! Heute sind die Vault DMR Pedale eingetroffen, und die Terrex Schuhe sind zu schmal für das Pedal. Man steht nicht auf alle Pins. So ein Mist und nun? Entweder doch einen Five Ten oder ein "kleineres" Pedal? Hat von euch jemand den Shimano SH-AM41 und könnte mal die Breite der Sohle messen?


----------



## Jakten (16. Februar 2015)

Damit hast du dir auch sehr breite Pedalen ausgesucht


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Februar 2015)

Oh. Ich hab auch die DMR Vault. Und mir überlegt den Terrex als Ersatz für meinen Five Ten Freerider zu holen. Ist der Terrex soviel schmaler? Mit den Freerider hatte ich sehr guten Halt auf dem Pedal. Will den nur nicht mehr da er mir Nässe zu sehr aufnimmt (und auch nicht mehr hergibt).


----------



## fantozzi (16. Februar 2015)

Ja das stimmt. Da viele darauf schwören, habe ich sie mir mal zur Ansicht bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantozzi (16. Februar 2015)

Der Terrex ist an der breitesten Stelle ca. 10 cm "schmal"...das Pedal etwa 10.5 cm.


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> Oh. Ich hab auch die DMR Vault. Und mir überlegt den Terrex als Ersatz für meinen Five Ten Freerider zu holen. Ist der Terrex soviel schmaler? Mit den Freerider hatte ich sehr guten Halt auf dem Pedal. Will den nur nicht mehr da er mir Nässe zu sehr aufnimmt (und auch nicht mehr hergibt).


Schonmal die Elements Version probiert?
Bei denen geht's eigentlich ganz gut...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Februar 2015)

Nein, noch nicht. Wollte für den Sommer mal nen leichteren Schuh haben.
Aber die Elements schau ich mir dann mal an. Oder als Alternative doch mal etwas kleinere Pedale. Bei meiner Schuhgrösse 40 brauch ich die ja auch nicht sooo gross wie es die DMR Vault sind.


----------



## fone (16. Februar 2015)

lol, schuhgröße 40 und vaults. ihr spinnt doch


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Februar 2015)

Na besser zuviel Halt als keiner


----------



## Jakten (17. Februar 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder mit dem 661 Filter unterwegs gewesen.
> Ich bleibe dabei, der ist nix für niedrege Temperaturen. Da haben die letzten Woche meine Wanderwinterstiefel viel mehr Halt.


 
Hat jemand schon mal einen 9 Monate alten Schuh reklamiert und ist damit erfolgreich gewesen?
Das Gummi ist selbst bei Raumtemperatur deutlich härter als noch vor dem Winter. Diese Gummihärte macht es den Pins unmöglich sich festzubeißen. Sie verankern sich nur in den Rillen, das gibt aber kaum Halt.

Allerdings zeigt die Sohle selbstverständlich deutlich Abnutzungserscheinungen und ein Foto ist bei der Reklamation nicht wirklich Aussagekräftig. Was würdet ihr machen? Video? Oder einfach mal auf gut Glück einschicken?

Das doofe ist allerdings, ich habe die Aussparung für den SPD Einsatz wieder zugeklebt da ich ausschließlich auf Flats unterwegs bin.

Hat schon jemand ei8nen getragenen Flat-Pedal-Schuh reklamiert weil die Sohle "defekt" war?


----------



## Kharne (17. Februar 2015)

Ja, nen 5/10 MacAskill, der nach einer Ausfahrt schon deutliche Macken in der Sohle hatte. Den habe ich postwendend zurückbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Februar 2015)

Das Vault ist eines der breitesten Pedale, geht so ab Größe 42/43 bei FiveTen gut. Drunter oder mit weniger voluminösen Schuhen erwischst nicht alles.

- 40 ist da viel zu klein 

_
@Jakten Schreib halt erstmal eine Email und frag nach. Siehst dann scho.
Verhärten kenn ich nicht, aber ansonsten hilft oft reinigen mit (Seifen-)Wasser, dann grippen die 510 wieder wie neu.


----------



## Jakten (19. Februar 2015)

Egal wie die Geschichte mit meinem 661 Filter ausgeht, ich brauche neue Schuhe.
Der Spezi 2FO Flat ist zwar verlockend, aber ich möchte nicht noch mal enttäuscht werden.
Also wird es ein 5-10, 90% (?) der Flatpedal-Fahrer werden ja nicht alle Merketing-Opfer sein, oder doch?

Im Raum stehen also:
- der alte Freerider				   (weiche Sohle, die vom 661 Filter ist sehr steif - wäre also eine Riesenumstellung)
- der Freerider VXi					("gut" belüftet aber schnell einen nassen Fuß)
- der Freerider VXi Elements	  (der bessere Freerider, Dampffüße habe ich sowieso immer...)
- der Impact VXi					   (steifere Sohle als der Freerider)

Die Freerider VXi haben ja die glatte Sohle im Pedalauflagebereich was das "wandern" auf nassen Böden erschweren soll. Allerdings habe ich gehört, dass auch die genoppte Sohle nicht der beste Schuh zum Schieben sein soll.

Der Impact Low / High kommt nicht in Frage. Der ist viel zu klobig.

Normalerweise trage ich 45/46, meine Filter haben 45,5 und passen super.
Ich würde jetzt einfach mal auf 46 bei 5-10 gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (19. Februar 2015)

Die Sohle vom normalen Freerider ist auch schon recht steif.

Die VXi Modelle leben halt nicht lange... Im Schnitt ne Saison und du kannst sie wegschmeißen, meine alten Impact leben jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre...


----------



## Jojo10 (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo @Jakten

Also ich würd an deiner Stelle den 2FO probieren.
Nicht klobig, relativ gut belüftet, trocknet schnell, haftende Sohle, die auch noch steif genug ist und mit der man auch mal gut "wandern" kann.
Eigentlich genau das, was du suchst. Trau Dich.

Gruß

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schuhe-fuer-flat-pedal.621340/page-31#post-12481749
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schuhe-fuer-flat-pedal.621340/page-31#post-12490673
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spec...tain-bis-downhill.713508/page-3#post-12620184
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spec...tain-bis-downhill.713508/page-3#post-12625117


----------



## RaceKing (19. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre seit November letzten Jahres den Specialized 2FO und bin zufrieden damit. Er hat guten Grip auf meinen Nukeproof Neutron Pedalen, die Sohle ist mir ausreichend steif und er ist relativ gut belüftet, er hat "echte" Belüftungsöffnungen über den Zehen und an der Seite. Ich bin zum testen auch mal die normalen 5.10 Freerider von nem Kollegen gefahren, die haben zwar mehr Grip, dafür fand ich die Sohle wesentlich weicher (mir war sie zu weich) und von der Belüftung her auch nicht so gut. Generell finde ich die Passform von 2FO ziemlich gut, sie passen mir besser als Freerider und Impact. 

Nochmal zum Grip: Die 5.10 kleben halt schon fest wenn man ans Pedal denkt  Wenn man den Fuß entlastet hat kann man ihn mit den 2FO leicht hin und her bewegen. Sobald man aber etwas Druck draufgibt steht man auch mit dem Schuh bombenfest


----------



## Jakten (19. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir soeben den alten Freerider bestellt, bei knapp 50,-€ mach ich nichts falsch. Wenn ich mit der Sohle nicht zufrieden sein sollte kann ich den Schuh immer noch gut als Sneaker tragen


----------



## Duran (19. März 2015)

Hallo,

habt ihr einen Schuhtipp für Einsatzgebiet Alpen Cross? Route wird Richtung Heckmair oder Albrechtroute.
Momentan habe ich die Freerider, denke die sind nur bedingt geeignet.

Danke


----------



## rumag (19. März 2015)

Ich hab mir die Schuhe für meinen Alpencross gekauf. Wasserdicht, gut zum laufen und der Halt auf Plattformpedalen geht auch. Nicht so guter Halt wie 5.10 aber ausreichend. Und einklicken geht auch wenn gewünscht.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SH-MT91-MTB-Touring-Schuhe-p23053/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveMash (19. März 2015)

Moin!
Hab mir als Nachfolger für meine 5/10 Freerider vom letzten Jahr die neuen Freerider XVi geholt. In der selben Größe (44).

Eigentlich gehe ich bei neuen Schuhen davon aus, dass sie anfangs enger sitzen und dann erst weiter werden.

Allerdings kamen mir die neuen nach der ersten Ausfahrt ne Nummer größer vor als die alten und ich hatte einen relativ schlechten Halt im Schuh.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Duran (20. März 2015)

rumag schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Schuhe für meinen Alpencross gekauf. Wasserdicht, gut zum laufen und der Halt auf Plattformpedalen geht auch. Nicht so guter Halt wie 5.10 aber ausreichend. Und einklicken geht auch wenn gewünscht.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SH-MT91-MTB-Touring-Schuhe-p23053/



Hi, 

danke für den Tip! Wie hast Du denn die passende Größe für Dich rausgefunden. In den Rezesionen steht man soll ca. 2 Nummern größer nehmen? 
Passen die auch auf eher breite Füsse? 

Danke


----------



## rumag (20. März 2015)

Die damaligen Modelle fielen tatsächlich sehr klein aus. Hab normal 45 und musste 47 nehmen. Ich habe aber irgendwo gelesen, dass die Neuen nicht mehr so klein ausfallen. Meine passen sehr gut, habe aber nicht unbedingt breite Füsse.


----------



## TheGoOn (29. März 2015)

Hey, sry ganz vergessen hier ma meine Erfahrungen mit den Shimano Sh-AM41 preiszugeben.

Gefahren bin ich mit diesem Schuhe auf Shimano Saints und Spank Oozy Pedalen. Auf beiden Pedalen hat er super Grip sowohl bei Nässe / Schlamm und bei Trockenem Wetter. Das Innenfutter ist sehr dick und vermittelt einen super Halt und Stand im Schuh. Zur belüftung kann ich noch kein Urteil abgeben da es derzeit eindeutig zu kalt ist um was dazu zu sagen. Ich habe ihn mir eine Nr größer gekauft (45). Er sitzt perfekt! Bei Nässe und Regen bietet er einen super Schutz und ich hatte noch nie nasse Füße es sei den Wasser kommt von oben rein. 
Der Knöchelschutz ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, was positiv zu bewerten ist  
Er ist leicht zu reinigen, die Sohle ist schön Steif und auch bei Schiebepassagen vermittelt er einen guten halt. Auf Wandertour würd ich aber trotzdem nicht gehen. Man muss schon schauen wo man den nächsten Schritt setzt bevor es weiter geht. Aber da geben sich alle Schuhe in dieser Kategorie nicht viel. 

Aufjedenfall gibt es von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung! Man muss sich zwar bissi an die Optik gewöhnen aber mich juckt es ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich aufm Bike aussehe  Sie Taugen auf jedenfall was und wirklich abgerutscht und mit dem Schienbein die Pedale geküsst habe ich jetzt auch noch nicht. Wer eine Alternative zu FiveTen sucht soll sich diese mal anschauen und probieren!


----------



## Ferro (4. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Schuhen für Flats. Der Schuh sollte gut belüftet sein und guten Grip haben, die üblichen Kriterien halt. Mein Hauptproblem ist, das ich einen sehr breiten Fuß habe. Des weiteren sollte der Schuh möglichst nicht über 75€ kosten. Meine Schuhgröße ist 45-45,5.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich schon den Five Ten Freerider (leider noch nicht in meiner Größe gefunden), den Specialized 2fo (ist mir eigentlich zu teuer) und den O'Neal Stinger. Ich habe auch überlegt, mir welche von Vans, Elements, Fallen etc zu holen. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht?

Edit: Ich fahre meistens leichtere Trails, Schwierigkeitsgrad tendenziell steigend.


----------



## böser_wolf (4. April 2015)

ich fahr 5.10 
im sommer den spitfire  
winter den impact high  
perfekter grip 
schuhgr. 45,5 ehr breite füsse 
vans fahr ich auch ab und zu den sk8 high   
aber nur weil ich den seit 20jahren+ immer  trag 
ist aber suboptimal zum biken


----------



## Jojo10 (4. April 2015)

Hallo

Der 2FO ist nichts für breite Füße. Die verwendete Leiste ist im mittleren Bereich recht schmal.

Gruß


----------



## Ferro (4. April 2015)

Ich tendiere momentan zu den 5.10 Spitfire (welche auch recht schmal aussehen) bzw zum 5.10 Freerider wenn der noch irgendwo zu haben ist. Was sagt ihr zum 5.10 Raven? Sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus aber gut.


----------



## soulslight (5. April 2015)

@Ferro: guten grip hat er sicher, aber von guter lüftug ist er sicher weit entfernt.


----------



## Ferro (5. April 2015)

Die Eierlegenewollmilchsau gibt es halt nicht für studentische Preise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jensen4711 (6. April 2015)

Hallo, 

wie gut oder schlecht sind denn solche Schuhe auf einem Flat Pedal?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-mt34l-multi-sport-touringschuhe-129281/wg_id-89
Fahre kein DH und auch keinen Bikepark.
Eigentlich nur "normale" Trails.


----------



## jruckdeschel (6. April 2015)

Jensen4711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie gut oder schlecht sind denn solche Schuhe auf einem Flat Pedal?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-mt34l-multi-sport-touringschuhe-129281/wg_id-89
> ...



Ich habe auch mit solchen Schuhen auf dem Flat angefangen.
Da die Cleat- Abdeckung sehr hart ist mangelt es an Grip auf dem Pedal
Ich fahre jetzt ein Paar Teva Links; jetzt weiß ich wie sich Grip auf einem Flat anfühlt!
Ich fahre auch nur "normal" im Pfälzer Wald rum ;-)


----------



## slrzo (6. April 2015)

Hab auch Teva Links und jetzt auch die Five Ten Impact VXi. Die Impact haben nen deutlich besseren Grip als die Teva.


----------



## jruckdeschel (6. April 2015)

slrzo schrieb:


> Hab auch Teva Links und jetzt auch die Five Ten Impact VXi. Die Impact haben nen deutlich besseren Grip als die Teva.


Darum ging´s doch gar nicht, sondern ob solche Touringschuhe mit Cleat- Abdeckung auf Flats was taugen!


----------



## Jensen4711 (8. April 2015)

Mit solchen Abdeckungen sollte es
doch wohl besser gehen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ung-smshmt33cc-inkl.-schrauben-61553/wg_id-89
Oder hattest du die auch?


----------



## jruckdeschel (8. April 2015)

Jensen4711 schrieb:


> Mit solchen Abdeckungen sollte es
> doch wohl besser gehen.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ung-smshmt33cc-inkl.-schrauben-61553/wg_id-89
> Oder hattest du die auch?



Ja, die sind serienmäßig bei den Schuhen dabei.
Die Teile sind sehr hart, dementsprechend schlecht ist der Grip.

Gruß


----------



## Tz3Tz3 (13. April 2015)

hat jemand den namen von dem van hier?


----------



## dantist (13. April 2015)

Wahrscheinlich


Tz3Tz3 schrieb:


> hat jemand den namen von dem van hier?



Wahrscheinlich Vans Gravel.


----------



## Tz3Tz3 (17. April 2015)

yo, ist der gravel! thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighFish (25. April 2015)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit November letzten Jahres den Specialized 2FO und bin zufrieden damit. Er hat guten Grip auf meinen Nukeproof Neutron Pedalen, die Sohle ist mir ausreichend steif und er ist relativ gut belüftet, er hat "echte" Belüftungsöffnungen über den Zehen und an der Seite. Ich bin zum testen auch mal die normalen 5.10 Freerider von nem Kollegen gefahren, die haben zwar mehr Grip, dafür fand ich die Sohle wesentlich weicher (mir war sie zu weich) und von der Belüftung her auch nicht so gut. Generell finde ich die Passform von 2FO ziemlich gut, sie passen mir besser als Freerider und Impact.
> 
> Nochmal zum Grip: Die 5.10 kleben halt schon fest wenn man ans Pedal denkt  Wenn man den Fuß entlastet hat kann man ihn mit den 2FO leicht hin und her bewegen. Sobald man aber etwas Druck draufgibt steht man auch mit dem Schuh bombenfest



Ich will an dieser Stelle auch mal kurz eine klare Kaufempfehlung für den 2FO Flat aussprechen. Fahre den Schuh jetzt einen Monat und fühle mich seit dem ersten Moment wohl darin. Der Grip auf meinen Sixpack Icon reicht völlig aus und wie bereits erwähnt trocknet er sehr schnell bzw. kochen mir die Socken nicht bei einer längeren Tour. Sind zwar nicht günstig,  aber ich habe das Gefühl mein Geld gut angelegt zu haben.


----------



## jedy (27. April 2015)

Ich habe den 2FO Flat auch seit letzten Freitag. Nach dem ersten Einrollen vor der Tür war ich schon mal begeistert. Ein richtiger Ausritt gestern hat es dann bestätigt: Der Schuh gefällt mir hervorragend. Schön leicht, gut belüftet, sieht sehr gut aus (imho) und der Grip ist ebenfalls hervorragend. Nachdem ich an einigen Stellen gehört hatte, dass der Grip etwas geringer sein soll als mit Five Tens, war ich erst etwas skeptisch. Die Skepsis ist aber nach zwei Abfahrten verflogen. Mit der richtigen Technik merkt man den Gripunterschied nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr.

Bisher klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Ghoste (28. April 2015)

Kann mir kurz jemand was zu den Terrex Solo sagen? Wie fallen die von der Größe her aus (das sie vorne "eng" sind weiß ich...)?
Habe normal 42.5 aber das gibts bei Adidas ja so nicht... Und nur 42er zum bestellen vorrätig, daher frag ich 
Kurze Antwort wäre super!


----------



## Chickino (28. April 2015)

Kann dir nur etwas zum dem Terrex Trail Cross Schuh berichten. Fahre diesen in Größe 48. Schuhgröße fällt meines Erachtens normal aus. Fahre auch den Five Ten Impact in Größe 48. Ich würde den Schuh nicht in Größe 42 bestellen.


----------



## Ghoste (28. April 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis, hab hier im Forum und bei Ama... noch etwas gefunden. Fällt eher kleiner aus, fast um eine Nummer.
Hab daher mal 2 zur Auswahl bestellt. 
Falls es jemanden interessiert, ca. 85€ bei http://www.sportscheck.com/q/terrex-solo/ mit dem Code MIDSEASON25 gibts zusätlich 25% somit unter 65€ für den Schuh (zzgl. Porto)


----------



## mueslimann (28. April 2015)

Hab seinerzeit bei Sportscheck auch um die 60€ gezahlt. Ich habe letztlich eine 10.5 genommen (hatte noch einen in 11  bestellt), normalerweise trage ich 44. Da ich die Schuhe gerade nicht zur Hand habe und Sportscheck sich nicht durchringen kann zu schreiben, ob das nun US oder UK Größen auf der Webseite sind (ich glaube es waren US Größen) musst Du damit Vorlieb nehmen. 

Alternativ fahre ich die 5 10 Impact low. Der Terrex ist bisher in fast jeder Hinsicht besser: Sohle steifer, beim Grip merke ich keinen Unterschied, Zehenkappe stabil, Fersenkonstruktion hilft u.U. beim Bergabgehen im Gelände, trocknet super schnell (der Impact innerhalb von 2 - 3 Tagen). Der Impact hat lediglich einen etwas besseren Knöchelschutz (bzgl. unsanfter Berührungen mit der Kurbel) und ist bei kalter, trockener Witterung besser geeigent (da wärmer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (30. April 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, die hier denke ich reinpasst: Wie lange halten eure Fivetens? Speziell eure Freerider? Mein aktuelles Paar hat wieder nur ein knappes Jahr durchgehalten und das obwohl ich im Winter was anderes fahre. Ist das normal? Danke. 

Ach ja: Bitte keine Kommentare a la "Würdest du mal den Schuh XY fahren, der hält länger." Tut er sicher, gript aber nicht so gut...


----------



## bipus (30. April 2015)

Meine halten auch nur ca. ein Jahr. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass die verwendeten Pins mit Schuld sind. Fahre seit kurzem die Acros A-Flat mit geschlossenen Pins und seitdem hält sich die Abnutzung in Grenzen. 

Gruß bipus


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2015)

Die Freerider MacAskill bei mir 3 Monate, die normalen Freerider en knappes Jahr, wobei ich die fast ausschliesslich aufm Stadtrad mit Saint Pedalen gefahren bin...


----------



## Florent29 (30. April 2015)

bipus schrieb:


> Meine halten auch nur ca. ein Jahr. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass die verwendeten Pins mit Schuld sind. Fahre seit kurzem die Acros A-Flat mit geschlossenen Pins und seitdem hält sich die Abnutzung in Grenzen.
> 
> Gruß bipus



Gut, das könnte ein Grund sein - ich fahre Blackspire CroMo's mit so langen, nadelspitzen Dingern - die haben Grip ohne Ende und ich hab auch ohne Schraubensicherung noch nie einen verloren (!), aber wenn die mit meinen Schuhsohlen das gleiche anstellen wie mit meinen Schienbeinen, dann wundert mich nix mehr.

Mit geschlossenen Pins meints du welche ohne Gewinde oder welche mit flachem Köpfchen oder wie?


----------



## bipus (30. April 2015)

Schau Dir Acros A-Flat mal an, das sind keine Madenschrauben, die innen hohl sind


----------



## Florent29 (30. April 2015)

bipus schrieb:


> Schau Dir Acros A-Flat mal an, das sind keine Madenschrauben, die innen hohl sind



Wobei an den Stellen an der Achse, an denen meine Fivetens am kaputtesten sind, auch dieses Pedal madenschrauben hat...


----------



## Chris2m (9. Mai 2015)

Hi,
gibt es irgendwie einen Preis/Leistungssieger der für Einsteiger empfehlenswert ist?
Lieber etwas günstiger als optimale Performance. Fahre eigentlich KLick und will jetzt Flat um technisch weiter zu kommen.

Vielen Dank
Gruß Chris


----------



## jedy (9. Mai 2015)

normalen fiveten freerider - am besten vorjahresmodel - werden manchmal für 50-60 euro angeboten.


----------



## Zischerl1971 (9. Mai 2015)

Wie fallen due Specialized 2F0 im Vergleich zu Five Ten Freerider aus? Habe bei Five Ten 44,5


----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. Mai 2015)

Zischerl1971 schrieb:


> Wie fallen due Specialized 2F0 im Vergleich zu Five Ten Freerider aus? Habe bei Five Ten 44,5


Ich kanns nur mit Shimano Klickbedienung vergleichen da habe ich 45 und bei den 2F0 habe ich auch 45 meine "normale" Größe ist 44.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighFish (9. Mai 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur mit Shimano Klickbedienung vergleichen da habe ich 45 und bei den 2F0 habe ich auch 45 meine "normale" Größe ist 44.


Same here....habe auch 44er Füsse und trage die in 45. Ist vorne genügend Luft, aber auch nicht zu viel.


----------



## Florent29 (9. Mai 2015)

jedy schrieb:


> normalen fiveten freerider - am besten vorjahresmodel - werden manchmal für 50-60 euro angeboten.


Zur Zeit leider nicht - ich habe als günstigstes so um 70 gesehen...


----------



## Zischerl1971 (9. Mai 2015)

Beii Bike24 habe ich Freerider für 55 gesehen

Edit: Gr. 48,5...


----------



## Baitman (19. Mai 2015)

Habe es jetzt dreimal mit  Flats versucht. Nach kurzer Zeit schläft mir erst der rechte, dann der linke fuss ein. Ich hab O Neal Stinger. Auch eine lockerere Schnürung half nichts.

Bei Klicks hatte ich das Problem noch nie. Bei ner Vergleichstour mit meinen Wanderschuhen hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Scheint also an den Schuhen zu liegen. Jetzt der nächste Versuch. Habe sehr schmale Füsse, mit niedrigem Rist und sehr schmale Verse. Suche einen Schuh der nicht klobig ist (Sah schon bescheuert aus, meine dürren Beinchen und die klobigen Schuhe in Gr. 46.)

Was könnte ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Thebike69 (19. Mai 2015)

Adidas Terrex Solo
fahre ich


----------



## Chris2m (19. Mai 2015)

Hi,
fährst du die Version mit der Stealth Sohle oder die neuen Terrex Solo Swift? 
Danke



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Adidas Terrex Solo
> fahre ich


----------



## Thebike69 (19. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre noch die Stealth Sohle. Hatte sie mir gebraucht (1-2getragen) für 50€ zum testen gekauft. 
Ich find sie Super.


----------



## Brianza (19. Mai 2015)

Die Swift hätte ich auch gern gehabt. In meiner kleinen Größe zu der Zeit allerdings unauffindbar. 
Nun fahre ich seit kurzem auch die Adidas terrex solo und kann sie sehr empfehlen.
Die Haltbarkeit auf längere Sicht muss sich allerdings noch zeigen.


----------



## NewK (19. Mai 2015)

Halbes Jahr alt und schon löst sich die Sohle beim Freerider VXi, so dass man locker ´nen Finger reinstecken kann. Bei euch auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duran (19. Mai 2015)

Oh das ist ja ärgerlich. Wie oft fährst Du denn und was? Bei mir halten sie noch nach einem Jahr. Mein Profil sieht aber noch etwas besser aus.


----------



## NewK (19. Mai 2015)

Schon "oft", meist am WE ein oder 2 mal, aber auch mal unter der Woche.
Was? Touren?!
Stehen tun sie auf den Sudpin III.


----------



## Kharne (19. Mai 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt dreimal mit  Flats versucht. Nach kurzer Zeit schläft mir erst der rechte, dann der linke fuss ein. Ich hab O Neal Stinger. Auch eine lockerere Schnürung half nichts.



Kenne ich. Bei mir hilft da nur ne bocksteife Sohle. Sprich Impact  Und auch dann muss ich dann und wann die Fußposition ändern.


----------



## mueslimann (19. Mai 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kenne ich. Bei mir hilft da nur ne bocksteife Sohle. Sprich Impact  Und auch dann muss ich dann und wann die Fußposition ändern.



Bocksteif ist der Impact aber nicht. Im Vergleich zu Skaterschuhen, oder dem Freerider ist er zwar merklich steifer, aber wirklich steif ist was anderes, z.B. Zustiegsschuhe oder Bergstiefel ab Kategorie B/C. Der Terrex Solo ist minimal steifer als der Impact, fahre beide abwechselnd und mir gefällt der Terrex Solo bisher deutlich besser, einzig der Knöchelschutz (zwecks Kurbelkontakt) ist schlechter, bzw nicht vorhanden.
Der Grip beim Laufen ist auch auf Erde besser als beim Impact, obwohl beide kaum Profil haben.


----------



## Baitman (20. Mai 2015)

Der Terrex Solo hatte ich mal zur Probe hier. Habe gelesen das er schmal ausfällt was ja schonmal passen würde. Leider hatte ich in dem Schuh null Fersenhalt, musste ihn sehr fest schnüren und trotzdem war beim laufen kein halt...  Ich denke der Abstand Fersenende zu Schnürung ist für mich zu lang (Reach  )Ansonsten hat er mir sehr gut gefallen, Verarbeitung, Grip, nicht klobig usw...

Wie ist denn die Steifigkeit und Passform dieser Modelle:

Salewa Firetrail
5.10 Guide Teenie


----------



## hasman (20. Mai 2015)

bei Terrex Solo habe ich gleiche Problem wie du ich hatte immer gedacht das ich habe nicht passende Große (3 Große ausprobiert)
und noch der Schuhzunge war für mich nichts das richtige
jetzt habe ich 5.10 Guide Teenie und bin ich super zufrieden Passform ist für mich optimal und mit genügend Grip auf Pedal
(noch etwas ich habe eine ganz neue in 44,5 EU Große zu hause bei Interesse einfach PM)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (20. Mai 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Der Terrex Solo hatte ich mal zur Probe hier. Habe gelesen das er schmal ausfällt was ja schonmal passen würde. Leider hatte ich in dem Schuh null Fersenhalt, musste ihn sehr fest schnüren und trotzdem war beim laufen kein halt...  Ich denke der Abstand Fersenende zu Schnürung ist für mich zu lang (Reach  )Ansonsten hat er mir sehr gut gefallen, Verarbeitung, Grip, nicht klobig usw...
> 
> Wie ist denn die Steifigkeit und Passform dieser Modelle:
> 
> ...





Das Problem hatte ich auch, künstliche Ferse. 
Dann hab ich das probiert


----------



## hasman (20. Mai 2015)

ja klar das bringt schon viel mache ich auch bei anderen Schuhen aber bei Terrex war das schon extrem das habe ich bei andere Schuhen noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Baitman (21. Mai 2015)

Nochmal konkreter, wer hat folgende Modelle verglichen. Welcher hat die steifste Sohle, hat ne schmale Verse und ist insgesamt wenig voluminös (Innen wie Außen):

Adidas Terrex Trail Cross
Adidas Terrex Solo (hier fand ich die Passform nicht optimal)
Specialized 2 FO
Salewa Fire Trail
5.10 Guide Teenie


----------



## Deleted253406 (22. Mai 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Nochmal konkreter, wer hat folgende Modelle verglichen. Welcher hat die steifste Sohle, hat ne schmale Verse und ist insgesamt wenig voluminös (Innen wie Außen):
> 
> Adidas Terrex Trail Cross
> Adidas Terrex Solo (hier fand ich die Passform nicht optimal)
> 5.10 Guide Teenie



Also ich habe hier nur einen Adidas Terrex Trail und einen 5/10 Freerider VXI zum Vergleich.
Der Adidas ist im Bereich Ballen eher schmal, der 5/10 normal.
Für schmale Fersen passt der Terrex optimal, der 5/10 ist hinten viel zu breit - da habe ich fast Null Halt :-(
Sohle ist beim Terrex wie zu erwarten recht flexibel und weich, beim 5/10 ordentlich steif (könnte jedoch f.m.G. noch härter sein).
Verschleiß konnte ich beim 5/10 nach jetzt c. 500 km nicht feststellen. Paar kleine Abdrücke der Pins, das war's.


----------



## NGS (24. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gerade die Scott Boa Trail zum testen hier.
Beim Laufen ist mir aber der Fersenhalt zu gering, auf dem Fahrrad möchte ich sie daher gar nicht ausprobieren (wegen zurückschicken).
Wenn ich sie fester schnüre, wird es zwar besser. Aber dann drückt es mir zu sehr auf den Spann.

Von der Breite her (meine größte Befürchtung, hier benötige ich schon etwas breites), scheint es zu passen.

Gefallen würden mir auch die Adidas Terrex. Sind diese auch so breit? Oder welche Alternativen könnte ich mir noch anschauen. Mir reichen eigentlich fast normale Schuhe, die Sohle und der Schuh könnte weicher sein als beim Scott.

Edit: Das mit der Breite von Adidas Schuh hat sich erledigt, habe den letzten Beitrag übersehen. Passt dann wohl leider nicht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mir gerne die 5.10 Raven für normales Stadtradlfahren kaufen, leider haben die aber eine Aussparung für SPD-Schuhplatten.
Habt ihr eine Idee ob man diese Aussparung vom Schuster vernünftig füllen lassen kann oder einen weichen Einsatz montieren kann, um die Schuhe als ganz normale Straßenschuhe zu nutzen? Oder ist das eher nicht zu empfehlen?

Eigentlich brauche ich genau das hier (zweites Bild):
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/494277-five-ten-fiveten-minnaar-spd-grosse-46-uk11-neu


----------



## NGS (29. Juni 2015)

Habe mir jetzt den Adidas Terrex Solo bestellt. Bis jetzt passt er recht gut, wenn er sich noch ein klein wenig weitet, wäre das super. Wird denn der Schaft/Zunge im Laufe der Zeit noch etwas weicher? Die Zunge drückt schon ein wenig...

Wie ist denn der Fiveten Freerider Contact im Vergleich? Wohl noch härter aber auch ein wenig weiter?


----------



## Deleted253406 (30. Juni 2015)

NGS schrieb:


> Die Zunge drückt schon ein wenig...



Das Problem habe ich beim Freerider VXI auch.
Echt nervig. Man muss den Schuh wesentlich lockerer schnüren als gewollt und verliert dadurch ein gutes Stück Halt im Schuh.
So gut der Schuh auch ist, aber das ist irgendwie 'ne echte Fehlkonstruktion :-/


----------



## Gosch (30. Juni 2015)

Bei meinen terrex solo ging das dann weg nach paar mal tragen.


----------



## pnebling (30. Juni 2015)

Die Teva Links sind sehr bequem und passen gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liquid01 (1. Juli 2015)

Servus,
kann es sein, dass Adidas im Moment Lieferprobleme mit dem Terrex Trail Cross hat??
Hat jemand was gehört?
Der Schuh ist im Moment so gut wie garnicht mehr zu bekommen (nur noch in unmöglichen Größen).


----------



## mtbbee (1. Juli 2015)

Gosch schrieb:


> Bei meinen terrex solo ging das dann weg nach paar mal tragen.


 Du Glücklicher ... ging bei meinen Addidas immer noch nicht weg (gefühlte 50 Touren) scheinbar ist der Spann zu hoch, speziell rechts.
Habe mir jetzt die Spezialiced 2F0 geholt und bin (fast) richtig zufrieden, nur scheint der Addidas etwas luftiger zu sein, aber zumindest ists vom Fussklima wesentlich besser als beim 5.10.

Terrex Trail Cross: hätte ich auch gerne probiert, vielleicht hat sich an der Lasche was verändert, aber scheinen wirklich Lieferengpässe zu haben, erst September wieder wie ich in meiner Größe sehen konnte ...


----------



## _schwede (1. Juli 2015)

Vlt war die Nachfrage doch deutlich höher als die Prognose von adidas. Ist ja nur gut für uns , vlt wird dadurch noch mehr in die Richtung bei adidas passieren .


----------



## NewK (10. Juli 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Halbes Jahr alt und schon löst sich die Sohle beim Freerider VXi, so dass man locker ´nen Finger reinstecken kann. Bei euch auch?


So, bekomme nun das Geld wieder zurück erstattet und die Schuhe werden einbehalten 
Bike-discount hat sie nicht mehr vorrätig und 5.10 wohl selbst auch nicht, sagte man mir! Tolle Wurst! Kann ich mir wieder neue Schuhe suchen!


----------



## Rucksim (21. Juli 2015)

Kann jemand einen Vergleich zwischen dem Specialized 2FO und dem Fiveten Impact VXI (MI6) ziehen? 

Insbesondere würde mich interessieren ob der 2FO etwas haltbarer ist. Beim VXI ist das Hauptproblem, dass die Sohle mehrschichtig ist und die Lage die mit dem Pedal in Kontakt ist, nur 4-5mm dick ist. Nach 2500km/6Monaten ist die Sohle am VXI nun beinahe hinüber, um die Löcher herum die durch die PINs gerissen wurden, löst sich der Verbund zwischen den Schichten, die Sohle delaminiert.

Die normalen Impact haben bei mir immerhin 2 Jahre gehalten, leider waren/sind sie sehr schwer, ich hatte öfters mal taube Füße und sie saugten Wasser aufwie ein Schwamm (+ Probleme die Schuhe wieder trocken zu bekommen). Wenn letzteres nicht wäre, würde ich sofort wieder die normalen Impact kaufen.


----------



## xalex (23. Juli 2015)

vielleicht hilft es: Die Specialized haben bei mir nach 3 Monaten bis jetzt etwas mehr Sohlenverschleiß als der alte Impact, aber noch nicht besorgniserregend


----------



## Rucksim (23. Juli 2015)

Danke! Werde den 2FO dann wahrscheinlich mal ne Chance geben, auch wenn sie recht teuer sind.

Mal guggn was FIveTen zu meinen VXI sagt, hätte große Lust sie zu reklamieren. Dass sich die Sohle löst darf meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht passieren. Bei meinen alten Impact ist das ja auch nicht passiert.


----------



## xalex (23. Juli 2015)

ich habe die in einer Spezialaktion für 80 bekommen, sonst wär´s mir zu viel gewesen.
Kurzresüme: Auf dem pedal etwas weniger Grip als 5.10, aber ausreichend. Beim Laufen dafür mehr. Besser belüftet, auch als die alten Freerider. Wasser schwappt oben einfach rein, dafür trocknet der Schuh sehr schnell. Angenehm die steife Sohle zum Treten, durch den Übergang vorderer Sohlenteil weich, hinten hart kann  es aber am Fußrücken drücken. Hat sich bei mir aber gegeben. Einen echten Nachteil finde ich die relativ große Sprengung.
Unterm Strich bin ich aber zum Tourenfahren sehr zufrieden, im Park oder Hochgebirge möchte ich dann doch die hohen Impact anhaben.

Den ultimativen Superschuh gibt es m.E. eh nicht


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Juli 2015)

Adidas Trail vs Impact VXI vs Freerider







Größen: Adidas 42 2/3 (GB 8,5) = Five Ten 41,5 (GB 7,5)
Gewicht pro Schuh: A 446g  / Fr 402g / I VXI 364g

Fußbett und Ferse hat der Adidas am Definiertesten, FiveTen ist da einfacher.
Am besten laufen kann man im Adidas, der hat dafür die beste Sohlenform (=etwas gebogen, wie auch der Freerider) & ja auch extra versch. Zonen an der Sohle.
Impact ist brettl-eben und am steifsten (Sohle & auch Obermaterial)
Verarbeitung der Freerider die schönste, bei Impact und Trail Klebereste, etc.
Freerider hat an vielen Schnürsenkellöchern Metall-Ösen, Adidas nur oben, Impact nirgends.
Dickste Sohle hat der Adidas, stand ja schon im MTB-News Test.
Klebrigste Sohle der Impact VXI, Freerider und Adidas sind ähnlich.
Der Impact hat die breiteste Zehenbox, Freerider und Trail sind ähnlich eng.














Die Schnürsenkel-Halterung am Adidas ist genau unter den Schnürbändeln -> Müll. besser ists beim Impact. Freerider hat sowas ja gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (23. Juli 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Adidas Trail vs Impact VXI vs Freerider
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kannst du Aussagen zur Haltbarkeit/Verschleiß der Sohle beim Adidas machen? Überdurchschnittlicher Verschleiß oder Ablösungen?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Juli 2015)

In den 30min die ich bisher damit im Zimmer auf and ab lief war der Verschleiß 0,00% 

Nah, schau mal im News-Thread zu den Adidas, da gibts Erfahrungsberichte...


----------



## Rucksim (23. Juli 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> In den 30min die ich bisher damit im Zimmer auf and ab lief war der Verschleiß 0,00%
> 
> Nah, schau mal im News-Thread zu den Adidas, da gibts Erfahrungsberichte...



Da du schon ne Aussage zur Klebrigkeit der Sohle getroffen hast, dachte ich du wärst vielleicht damit schon mal gefahren. 

Egal, vielleicht lasse ich mir mal den Specialized und den Adidas kommen und behalte den der besser sitzt und bei dem ich das bessere Gefühl habe.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Juli 2015)

Den Impact bringst kaum aus der Schachtel so klebt der  - I werd wohl den Impact nehmen, ich brauch die breite Zehenbox, und warm ist der Adidas ah - Freerider hatte ich bisher schon, der ist bloß bissl "latschert". Und trocknet nicht unter 2 Tagen

Speci soll halt bissl weniger Grip haben. Neuer Shimano kommt übrigens auch! Und Vaude, der so ähnlich wie der Adidas mit versch. Sohlenzonen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (23. Juli 2015)

Hab den 2F0 wieder verkauft Grip war nicht überragend und ich habe immer wieder Waaserblasen auf dem oberfuß bekommen.... Geht natürlich nicht.
Jetz habe ich die fünfzehn freeride Contact 2015 geholt und bin grad am testen. bisher keine blasen und top Grip.
Die Sohle klebt das ist der absolute Hammer ich dachte da ist bestimmt zuviel Weichmacher drin


----------



## Snowcrash (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mir die Terrex Trail Cross von Adidas Anfang der Woche auch gekauft und war bisher zwei Mal im Siebengebirge damit unterwegs. Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen es ist ein guter, aber kein überragender Schuh. Grip ist gut, deutlich besser als bei den Teva Links, die ich vorher gefahren bin, allerdings hatte ich nie das Gefühl, auf den Pedalen zu "kleben". Von den Pedalen abgerutscht bin ich allerdings auch nicht, was mir mit den Teva Links durchaus öfter passiert ist.

Ansonsten hat der Schuh einen hohen Tragekomfort und man kann auch sehr gut normal darin gehen, was mir persönlich wichtig war. Allerdings merke ich nach längerer Fahrzeit auch, dass der Schuh im Zehenbereich etwas eng geschnitten ist, da er bei meinem Schokoladenfuß, mit dem ich viel auf der Spitze im Pedale stehe, anfängt zu drücken. Nicht so, dass es wirklich schmerzhaft wäre, aber schon etwas unangenehm.

Die Schnürsenkel-Halterung ist mMn übrigens völlig in Ordnung. Die ist schließlich elastisch, man kann sie also problemlos hinter den Schnürsenkeln vorbeiziehen. Sie könnte nur etwas enger sein, erfüllt ihren Zweck aber durchaus.

Was die Haltbarkeit der Sohle angeht bin ich leider sehr skeptisch, da diese nach nur zwei Ausfahrten schon deutliche Spuren zeigt. Gut, die sind noch relativ harmlos, aber wenn die Sohle nach nur zwei Ausfahrten schon so aussieht, bin ich echt mal gespannt, wie das erst in zwei Monaten ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich frage hier nochmal: kennt jemand die Unterschiede zwischen dem Adidas Terrex Trail Cross und dem Terrex Solo?


----------



## freigeist (25. Juli 2015)

der aufbau ist ja schon ganz anders (einfach mal die bilder betrachten)
dazu ist der swift ein zustiegsschuh. 

ich werde mir diese mal ordern. gibts auch preisgünstiger


----------



## Snowcrash (25. Juli 2015)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Ich frage hier nochmal: kennt jemand die Unterschiede zwischen dem Adidas Terrex Trail Cross und dem Terrex Solo?



Der Hauptunterschied liegt in der Beschaffenheit der Sohle. Beides natürlich Stealth und ich denke beim Grip wird sich da auch nicht viel tun, aber der Trail Cross ist mehr darauf ausgelegt, dass man auch vernünftig darin gehen kann, wenn man nicht auf den Pedalen steht. Deshalb hat er im Fußspitzenbereich grobes Profil, wo der Solo einfach nur glatt ist. Außerdem ist die Fußspitze leicht nach oben gebogen, so dass man beim gehen besser abrollen kann.


----------



## Goldi03421 (25. Juli 2015)

Meinte eigentlich den Solo (ohne den Zusatz "Swift").
Werd vermutlich auch mal das ein oder andere Paar bestellen.

Edit: @Snowcrash: Danke für die Info!


----------



## freigeist (25. Juli 2015)

ich zitiere mal schwede:


_schwede schrieb:


> Der Swift ist die günstigere Ausführung des solo .. Ich hab mir den Swift vor 2 Jahren gekauft und der geht auch ohne stealth ganz gut mit den Saint Pedalen. Ich mag den Schuh ganz gern, weil die vollgummi Kappe den fuss gut schützt, die Belüftung wirklich prima ist und die Passform ist für mich ein Traum. Laufen lässt sich darin auch prima ( hab schon mehrstündige Wanderungen darin überstanden ) und einmal nass ist er sehr schnell wieder trocken, kein Vergleich zu den five ten.
> Für mich ist der terrex solo eigentlich der bessere sportlichere bikeschuh .



klingt interessant


----------



## NGS (25. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gerade beide (Terrex Solo Stealth und Terrex Trail Cross) hier zum anprobieren. Falls jemand Fragen hat 

Den Trail Cross gibt es übrigens gerade recht günstig bei Globetrotter, allerdings sind mittlerweile viele Größen weg.


----------



## radler-29 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles bis zum Schluss gelesen...  möchte trotzdem eben mal erwähnen , ich habe mir den NORTHWAVE ESCAPE EVO Trekking- Mountainbike Schuh schicken lassen und bin sau zufrieden . Da rutscht nix, man kann auch sehr gut mit den Schuhen gehen.
Und vom Preis her sehr attraktive. 
Guckst du hier
http://www.northwave.com/it/product/_escape_evo


----------



## freigeist (25. Juli 2015)

auf meinen xpedo spry hatte ich nicht besonders guten kontakt zum pedal. sie waren aber sehr bequem.


----------



## Goldi03421 (25. Juli 2015)

NGS schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade beide (Terrex Solo Stealth und Terrex Trail Cross) hier zum anprobieren. Falls jemand Fragen hat
> 
> Den Trail Cross gibt es übrigens gerade recht günstig bei Globetrotter, allerdings sind mittlerweile viele Größen weg.



In meiner 45 1/3 leider nicht mehr. Falls noch jemand ne gute Bezugsquelle hat, her damit.

Steht man beim Solo ebenso etwas erhöht auf dem Pedal so wie es beim Trail Cross der Fall sein soll (laut Test)? Oder baut hier die Sole etwas flacher?


----------



## NGS (28. Juli 2015)

Beim Solo ist die Sohle flacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (31. Juli 2015)

Habe dieses Jahr erstmals Flats probiert. Mit den O neal Stinger... Mir ist da jedoch im Laufe der Tour immer unangenehm der Fuss eingeschlafen. Der Stinger ist auch sehr klobig. Mir wurde nun der Shimano AM-41 empfohlen. Hat den jemand, ist der eher schmal geschnitten?


----------



## _schwede (1. August 2015)

Ich habe die vergangenen 2 Tage den Solo mit stealth Sohle getestet und bin soweit super zufrieden. Er hat in jedem Fall trotz gleichem Profil mehr Grip als der Swift Solo. Im Vergleich zu den 5.10 Schuhen ist die stealth Sohle dünner und etwas härter. Die Sohle des Adidas Schuhs ist aber, trotz dass sie dünner ist, deutlich steifer als die der 5.10s. Bei den Freerider Macaskill merke ich die M4x10er Pins an den Saint Pedalen durch die Sohle, bei den Adidas merkt man nichts. 
Zum Verschleiss kann ich bisher noch nichts sagen. Nach den ersten 2 Touren sind noch keine Kampfspuren erkennbar.
Bisher kann ich den Schuh also empfehlen!


----------



## Snowcrash (1. August 2015)

Hier meine Trail Cross jetzt nach 3 Touren und 'n bißchen Feldwege-/durch-die-Stadt-fahren. Wenn das so weitergeht, kann ich die in zwei Monaten wegschmeißen. Finde ich für einen Schuh mit knapp 150€ UVP eigentlich schon recht erbämlich, am liebsten würde ich die zurückschicken. Und ich fahre halt nicht mal besonders lange oder spitze Pins. Außerdem würde ich den Grip auch nicht gerade herausragend bezeichnen, der ist einfach "nur" "gut".


----------



## _schwede (1. August 2015)

Solange nur die Dreiecke angegriffen sind würde ich es nicht dramatisch sehen. Ich vermute mal, dass die Sohle zu den Solo identisch ist.
Meine 5.10 sahen nach den ersten Touren auch recht mitgenommen aus, aber kein Problem. Jetzt nach der 2ten Saison fängt die Wohle an komplett auszureissen, aber geht immernoch.


----------



## Ghoste (1. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Hier meine Trail Cross jetzt nach 3 Touren



Hmmm, ich glaube die sohle scheint doch etwas "weicher" zu sein als vom Terrex Solo!
Bei meinem egtl keine Abnutzung vorhanden und das nach eher 3 Wochen auf Touren (Vinschgau, Lago, etc...) und meine Pins sind nicht gerade kurz...

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## NGS (2. August 2015)

Ich behalte jetzt die Terrex Solo Stealth. Die Cross schicke ich morgen wieder zurück, außer hier hat jemand Interesse an Größe UK10 für 90€ + Porto. Ich habe erst gestern mitbekommen das ich die falsche Größe bestellt habe (UK statt US). 

Da mir die Solo von Aussehen besser gefallen und auch vom Volumen her kleiner sind, fahre ich die jetzt mal Probe. Ich hoffe nur sie sind mir nicht doch zu schmal.


----------



## Micha382 (2. August 2015)

@NGS
Was ist denn das für ne EU Große?
Hätte da eventuell Interesse 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NGS (2. August 2015)

@Micha382 

Das ist die FR 44 2/3


----------



## Micha382 (2. August 2015)

Ok danke, das ist mir leider zu groß...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (2. August 2015)

Wird wahrscheinlich wie bei Reifen sein, je griffiger desto mehr Verschleiss.
Innovation wäre mal wenn man die Sohle wechseln könnte.


----------



## _schwede (2. August 2015)

Hatte ich im Vaude Moab Fred mal angesprochen, aber sowas ist wohl von keinem Hersteller gewünscht.


----------



## TheGoOn (2. August 2015)

Derzeit gibts den Shimano SH-AM41 für 70€ bei Bike Components.


----------



## Snowcrash (2. August 2015)

Na toll, bevor ich jetzt alle 2-3 Monate neue Schuhe kaufen muss, steige ich wirklich auf Klickies um...


----------



## xrated (2. August 2015)

http://problemsolversbike.com/blog/comments/grip_tape_pedal_modification


----------



## Snowcrash (3. August 2015)

Auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Ansatz. Aber wie der Grip da auf ruppigen Trails ist? Ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass das eher für BMX gedacht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (3. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Hier meine Trail Cross jetzt nach 3 Touren und 'n bißchen Feldwege-/durch-die-Stadt-fahren. Wenn das so weitergeht, kann ich die in zwei Monaten wegschmeißen. Finde ich für einen Schuh mit knapp 150€ UVP eigentlich schon recht erbämlich, am liebsten würde ich die zurückschicken. Und ich fahre halt nicht mal besonders lange oder spitze Pins. Außerdem würde ich den Grip auch nicht gerade herausragend bezeichnen, der ist einfach "nur" "gut".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408945 Anhang anzeigen 408946



Wundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich. Das Sohlenmaterial kommt ja von 5.10. Meine Freerider VXi sind auch extrem schnell durch Pins verschlissen.
Die etwas härteren Sohlen von 5.10, die die auf den Schuhen mit durchgängigem Rundnoppenprofil verwenden, halten deutlich länger.
Es muss auch nicht immer die Bike Serie sein. Ich wollte für nen AlpX hohe Schuhe mit Knöchelschutz haben. Die Impact waren mir viel zu klobig. Hab dann welche aus der Kletterserie genommen - Guide Tennie. Die mitllerweile sogar mit Gore.
Die Sohle hält wirklich gut.
Sonst werde ich aber mit Sicherheit auch mal die Speieseeis BFO probieren.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> xrated schrieb:
> 
> 
> > http://problemsolversbike.com/blog/comments/grip_tape_pedal_modification
> ...



Das geht vielleicht im Sommer oder in der Stadt, aber wenns matschig wird, no chance. Skateboarder fahren ja auch eher selten auf Trails im Wald.


----------



## Rucksim (4. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich wie bei Reifen sein, je griffiger desto mehr Verschleiss.
> Innovation wäre mal wenn man die Sohle wechseln könnte.



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht, ein Schuh bei dem man die Sohle wechseln kann wäre mal wirklich nachhaltig und wünschenswert. 

Meine Impact VXI sind jetzt endgültig hinüber, dabei schaut der Schuh bis auf die Sohle noch aus wie neu. Hatte FiveTen angeschrieben, eine Antwort hab ich leider nicht bekommen. Wenn ich dazu komme stell ich hier mal Bilder zum Vergleich ein. Zwei Jahre alter Impact mit S1 Sohle vs. 0,5 Jahre alter Impact VXI mit MI6 Sohle, das geht wirklich gar nicht. Wer wenig fährt und max. Ansprüche an Grip stellt, ist mit dem VXI vielleicht zufrieden, jedem anderen kann ich von dem Schuh nur abraten. Hab mir mangels Alternativen und weil ich keine Lust mehr habe auf teure Experimente, wieder den normalen Impact mit S1 Sohle bestellt.


----------



## xrated (4. August 2015)

Tja sieht man mal, du siehst es auch nicht ein, bestellst aber direkt wieder nen Schuh von denen weil man vermutlich keine Alternative hat. Die haben fast ein Monopol und können sich alles erlauben. Solange die Kunden nicht ausbleiben wird sich da auch nichts dran ändern an der Wegwerfproblematik. Früher hats ja jede Menge Schuster gegegeben die die Sohlen gewechselt haben und heute wirft man einfach alles auf den Müll. 

Ist der Markt wirklich so klein das sich kein anderer Hersteller traut ein ähnlich gute Sohle zu bringen?

Im Test zu meinem Teva Links hieß es auch "griffige Sohle" aber ich glaube zu einem 510 sind das Welten. Dafür hält meiner aber richtig lange.


----------



## freigeist (4. August 2015)

Nach langem überlegen habe ich mir jetzt ein Paar Terrex Solo bei ebay angeschnappt. War eigtl. ein Blindkauf aber die Schuhe sitzen wie eine 1 
FiveTen kommen mir jdfls. nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Rucksim (4. August 2015)

Man sieht es den Schuhen eben nicht an ob sie Grip haben und ausreichend halten. Wenn man merkt was Sache ist, ist es für einen Umtausch zu spät. Ich war auch mit den normalen Impact nicht 100%ig zufrieden dort hat die Sohle aber wenigstens nicht von der Lauffläche gelöst sondern „nur“ vorne an der Zehenbox. Daher ist es umso wichtiger, dass man sich hier austauscht. 

Ja es ärgert mich selbst, dass ich wieder nen FiveTen kaufen muss. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Experimente.


----------



## Rucksim (4. August 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Verschleiß Impact S1 vs. Impact VXI MI6

Impact Low, zwei Jahre im Einsatz




Impact VXI, 6 Monate im Einsatz




 Im Bereich der Pins komplett zerrissen




Um *alle *Pins herum hat sich die MI6 Sohle großflächig von der Zwischensohle gelöst, dadurch logischerweise auch kaum mehr Grip.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. August 2015)

Gewährleistung mal antesten, 6 Monate sind ja < 24 Monate. Und wenn der Kleber nicht hält ist das ja ein Material-/Verarbeitungsfehler.


----------



## _schwede (4. August 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Gewährleistung mal antesten, 6 Monate sind ja < 24 Monate. Und wenn der Kleber nicht hält ist das ja ein Material-/Verarbeitungsfehler.


Sehe ich ähnliche ... Löcher sind ok und kommen durch die Pins, sich lösender Kleber ist für mich ein Produktionsproblem.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. August 2015)

5.10 zwei paar seit fast zwei jahren im dauereinsatz ,mit den flats. kann mich über die qualität nicht beschweren , finde five ten vom grip , bequemlichkeit ect, top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn0w_ (8. August 2015)

Ich habe immer "Skater Schuhe" an ala Etnis, Es und co  und kann mich ech nicht beklagen  bombem Grip


----------



## sundancer (8. August 2015)

Sn0w_ schrieb:


> Ich habe immer "Skater Schuhe" an ala Etnis, Es und co  und kann mich ech nicht beklagen  bombem Grip



Hast du zum Vergleich schon mal 5.10 oder andere Spezialschuhe an gehabt? Da liegen Welten zwischen


----------



## Tiger 2001 (8. August 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=m&ref=pd_sl_2qc8zsw3gg_e 

Shoe Goo klebt die Sohle perfekt. Meine Impact VXI haben nach nem halben Jahr auch den Geist aufgegeben. Hab sie dann mit Shoe Goo geklebt. Nur als Tipp für alle die die Schuhe nicht in den Müll werfen möchten.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. August 2015)

Sn0w_ schrieb:


> Ich habe immer "Skater Schuhe" an ala Etnis, Es und co  und kann mich ech nicht beklagen  bombem Grip



du kannst schon damit fahren, hab ich früher auch gemacht. aber mit den fiveten impact ist das ein anderes fahren. musst du mal ausprobieren. freerider sohle ist übrings nicht ganz so griffig. fahrgefühl ist irgendwas zwischen skateschuh und impact. der schutz ist auch nicht so gut. habe die freerider letzens ausprobiert: erstes we - erster satz blaue zehen seit ich auf impact umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Sn0w_ (8. August 2015)

Ach so ne habe ich noch nie probiert, habe halt noch vier skaterschuhe hier liegen, & da sie ne Recht hatte Sohle haben, finde ich den grip meines Erachten perfekt. 

Werd ich mir mal so ein paar anschaffen und vergleichen. Danke für den Tipp. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xrated (8. August 2015)

Vor allem wird denke ich die Sohle sehr dünn sein und man spürt das Pedal durch. Ich bekomme wegen sowas schnell Krämpfe am Fuß.


----------



## hasman (8. August 2015)

das glaube ich nicht 
Skateschuhe hatten schon dicke und steife Sohle


----------



## mfux (8. August 2015)

Falsch


----------



## Sn0w_ (8. August 2015)

Also ich merke nix, und die Sohle ist echt "hart" & "dick". 

Also kann man die von fiveten kaufen? Oder habt ihr noch andere Schuhe. 

Sollen halt auch gut aussehen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyUp (8. August 2015)

Ich hab mir heute die Specialized 2FO gegönnt. Mit clickies wurde ich irgendwie doch nicht glücklich. 
Mal sehen wie die 2FO mit den Shimano Saint harmonieren... 
Verarbeitung und Passform sind schon mal top.


----------



## RetroRider (9. August 2015)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> 5.10 zwei paar seit fast zwei jahren im dauereinsatz ,mit den flats. kann mich über die qualität nicht beschweren , finde five ten vom grip , bequemlichkeit ect, top. [...]


Wie war nochmal der Umrechnungsfaktor von Jahre in Kilometer?


----------



## R.C. (9. August 2015)

Es gibt Skateschuhe mit dicken, duennen, steifen und weichen Sohlen - das nur mal so


----------



## mfux (9. August 2015)

Ich habe sie alle... ;-)
Bis jetzt kein Vergleich zu FiveTen Impact(die alten). Ebenso bei richtigen Bikeschuhen. Speci, Adidas, Shimano, usw...
Kannste alle in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. August 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal der Umrechnungsfaktor von Jahre in Kilometer?


Soviel wie du im jahr nicht schaftst.


----------



## sneakerzoom (9. August 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Es gibt Skateschuhe mit dicken, duennen, steifen und weichen Sohlen - das nur mal so



Etnies Marana! Seit zwei Monaten mehr als zufrieden auf damit auf den Hometrails als auch im BP unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (10. August 2015)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Soviel wie du im jahr nicht schaftst.


Warum waren meine Karver dann trotzdem kurzlebiger?


----------



## Denyodp (11. August 2015)

Ich bin ca. 700KM mit Etnies Kingpin Skateschuhen (http://etnies.com/shop/kingpin-6/black-black/) gefahren. Und jetzt vor kurzem habe ich mir die 5.10 Freerieder geholt. Man merkt einen Grippzuwachs. Aber so wahnsinnig viel ist es nicht. Auch die Sohlen sind ähnlich steif. Der Etnies ist im Sommer aber einfach viel zu warm, weshalb ich halt was neues gekauft habe.


----------



## Sn0w_ (19. August 2015)

Ja die Etnies Kingpin sind echt warm, daher habe ich noch etwas "dünnere" Etnies die ich beim warmen Tage nutze. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. August 2015)

Hi,
mein linker 510 Impact VXi schaut nach drei Touren leider so aus:



 

Hat noch jemand das Problem? Leider der einzige mir bekannte Bikeschuh, welcher zu meinen Fuessen passt.


----------



## hulster (21. August 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein linker 510 Impact VXi schaut nach drei Touren leider so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413596
> ...



Reklamieren - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. August 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass es wahrscheinlich wieder passieren wird, da der Gummirand genau dort endet, wo die Kurbel bisweilen am Schuh reibt.
Vielleicht hat es ja jemand selbst so modifiziert, dass es nicht mehr auftreten kann. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch der Einzige Nutzer, dem das ueberhaupt passiert. Um das herauszufinden frage ich hier wie ueblich in derartigen Threads. Haette man auch selbst drauf kommen koennen denke ich.


----------



## xrated (23. August 2015)

Schlecht verklebt.

Was viel bringt sind einfach längere Pins dann klappts auch mit normalen Schuhen.


----------



## Ganiscol (23. August 2015)

Nach Jahren ohne derartige Probleme mit dem Freerider (die trotzdem jährlich ausgetauscht werden mussten weil sie einfach ausgelatscht und die Sohlen verschlissen sind), lösen sich meine neuen Freerider Contact schon nach zwei Wochen auf: Die Sohle löst sich innenseitig vor dem Ballen an beiden Schuhen ab und sieht durch die Moto Pins meiner Vaults an der Stelle auch schon so löcherig aus wie nach einem Jahr Gebrauch.

Ablösende Sohlen kann man mit ShoeGoo gut kleben, aber wenn die Sohle an den falschen Stellen so dünn ist wie die des Contact, dann ist der Schuh nicht zu empfehlen. Schade, denn sonst ist er besser als der alte Freerider...


----------



## Teisho (23. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der 5.10er Impact vxi eher groß oder klein ausfällt?
Speziell interessiert mich so Schuhgröße 45.


----------



## xrated (23. August 2015)

Scheinbar haben mittlerweile 10€ Kaufhauslatschen eine bessere Qualität als 510.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (23. August 2015)

Teisho schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der 5.10er Impact vxi eher groß oder klein ausfällt?
> Speziell interessiert mich so Schuhgröße 45.


Normal wuerde ich meinen, habe 46. Am Vorderfuss faellt er breit aus, was fuer mich Kaufgrund war.


----------



## slrzo (24. August 2015)

Ich habe den Impact VXi in 42,5 und finde er fällt ganz leicht größer aus als andere Schuhe in der Größe.


----------



## pillepalle127 (24. August 2015)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=m&ref=pd_sl_2qc8zsw3gg_e
> 
> Shoe Goo klebt die Sohle perfekt. Meine Impact VXI haben nach nem halben Jahr auch den Geist aufgegeben. Hab sie dann mit Shoe Goo geklebt. Nur als Tipp für alle die die Schuhe nicht in den Müll werfen möchten.



Das Zeuch gibts also noch immer. Hammer.


----------



## Laerry (5. September 2015)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alles bis zum Schluss gelesen...  möchte trotzdem eben mal erwähnen , ich habe mir den NORTHWAVE ESCAPE EVO Trekking- Mountainbike Schuh schicken lassen und bin sau zufrieden . Da rutscht nix, man kann auch sehr gut mit den Schuhen gehen.
> Und vom Preis her sehr attraktive.
> Guckst du hier
> http://www.northwave.com/it/product/_escape_evo



Immer noch zufrieden damit? Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, den zu kaufen.


----------



## freigeist (6. September 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Immer noch zufrieden damit? Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, den zu kaufen.



schaue dir die sohle an. diese ist nicht wirklich auf flats griffig. ich schickte sie jdfls zurück. bequem waren sie, aber der grip war auf meinen xpedo spry nicht wirklich vorhanden. für's stadtradl aber sicherlich ok.


----------



## radler-29 (10. September 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Immer noch zufrieden damit? Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, den zu kaufen.


Also ich kann nicht meckern. Meiner Meinung nach sind sie griffig genug, leicht und bequem. Wer mehr Gripp braucht, sollte eh lieber Klick's nehmen. Kann man mit denen aber auch. Probiere sie doch einfach aus. Entweder bei zb: Stadler oder bestellen und bei nicht gefallen zurück damit.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (10. September 2015)

Teisho schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der 5.10er Impact vxi eher groß oder klein ausfällt?
> Speziell interessiert mich so Schuhgröße 45.



http://www.hibike.de/text_57971_1-t57971


----------



## zakazak (15. September 2015)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute die Specialized 2FO gegönnt. Mit clickies wurde ich irgendwie doch nicht glücklich.
> Mal sehen wie die 2FO mit den Shimano Saint harmonieren...
> Verarbeitung und Passform sind schon mal top.



Und zufrieden? Können die mit FiveTen mithalten? Mir gefallen die specialized 2FO ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## EarlyUp (15. September 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Und zufrieden? Können die mit FiveTen mithalten? Mir gefallen die specialized 2FO ebenfalls sehr gut.


Bin mit den 2FO den Stoneman auf Silber gefahren und habe mich sehr wohl in den Schuhen gefühlt. 5Ten kenne ich nicht. Bin drei Jahre mit Clickies gefahren und erst letzten Winter wieder auf Flats umgestiegen.
Die halten schon echt was aus. Die etwas härtere Toebox finde ich sehr gut. Beim laufen hat man auch noch ein wenig Grip, da das Profil der Sohle nicht glatt ist, sondern sich nach hinten hin etwas erhebt. Also jedes Hexagon ist quasi bisschen schräg... Passform finde ich gut. Habe Größe 44 bei Nikes und ebenso 44 bei den 2Fo. Reinigen lässt sich der Schuh auch sehr einfach. Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen, habe aber keinen wirklichen Vergleich ausser Skate Sneakers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (15. September 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Und zufrieden? Können die mit FiveTen mithalten? Mir gefallen die specialized 2FO ebenfalls sehr gut.



Ich fahr die Dinger seit diesem Frühjahr. Pedale hab ich die RF Atlas.

Ich sag mal so, der "obere" Teil der Schuhe ist echt geil. Durch die Gummi-Artige Oberfläche kann man die Schuhe echt gut reinigen, sie sind aber trotzdem gut beflüftet. 
Was aber meiner Meinung nach gar nicht nicht, ist, dass die Sohle ausreist wie hulle. Ich hat mittleriweile so gut wie kein Gripp mehr auf dem PEdalen, weil da wo die Pins sind, das ganze Gummi fehlt. Ich kann im laufe des Tages heute ja mal Bilder posten. Diese habe ich heute auch an Spezialized geschickt. Mal schauen was die dazu sagen. Sowas hatte ich bisher noch nie. Bei Five.Ten sieht man in der Stealth Sohle maximal Einstichlöcher - mehr nicht. 
Also bis auf die Sohle ist der Schuh echt top.


----------



## zakazak (15. September 2015)

Oder vl doch den FiveTen Freerider oder Oneal Stinger II ?

Ich hätte halt gerne irgendwas das zu meinem Cube Acid Blue'n'flashred passt...da gibts nicht viel auswahl.

Meine Mizuno Wave Rider 17 (Laufschuhe) sind zwar sau angenehm zum Fahren und haben bis jetzt 150km mitgemacht aber für weiter 150km sind sie mir zu schade.

http://www.bergzeit.at/five-ten-freerider-radschuhe-teal-grenandine-uk5-5/
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/o-neal-stinger-ii-mtb-schuhe-261879/wg_id-622
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/15076-freerider-contact-dark-grey-orange


----------



## hasman (15. September 2015)

bei Mizuno Laufschuhe glaube ich nicht das die Sohle ist genug hart
da musst du schon nach paar Km spüren


----------



## zakazak (15. September 2015)

hasman schrieb:


> bei Mizuno Laufschuhe glaube ich nicht das die Sohle ist genug hart
> da musst du schon nach paar Km spüren



Naja die sohle ist eben sehr weich aber hällt. Und da sie eben so weich ist, ist das fahren sehr komfortabel.


----------



## Bensemer (15. September 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Und zufrieden? Können die mit FiveTen mithalten? Mir gefallen die specialized 2FO ebenfalls sehr gut.


Ich habe mir auch vor 2 Monaten die 2FO gegönnt und ich bin total begeistert davon. An der Sohle sieht man auch fast noch nichts nach ca 500 Kilometern


----------



## mfux (15. September 2015)

2FOFlat: Bei mir sieht man nach 5km Proberollen schon deutlich Pedal/Pin-Spuren... 
Der wird nich lange halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyUp (15. September 2015)

Bei mir zeigt die Sohle des 2Fo kaum abrieb. Fahre allerdings die Shimano Saint Pedale.


----------



## _schwede (15. September 2015)

Die saints mit den standard Pins sind auch sehr harmlos für die Sohlen. Ich hab mal testweise m4x10 schrauben in die saints gedreht , grip ist dann super genial, aber Sohlen leiden dann auch deutlich.


----------



## EarlyUp (15. September 2015)

_schwede schrieb:


> Die saints mit den standard Pins sind auch sehr harmlos für die Sohlen. Ich hab mal testweise m4x10 schrauben in die saints gedreht , grip ist dann super genial, aber Sohlen leiden dann auch deutlich.



Kann mich nicht über mangelnden Grip mit den Standard Pins beklagen.


----------



## xlacherx (15. September 2015)

So und jetzt will mier hier jemand weiß machen, dass die Sohle hält? Na der Jenige fährt dann mit Pedalen ohne Pins durch die gegen oder wie? 




Achja, von oben sieht der Schuh noch gut aus


----------



## Jojo10 (15. September 2015)

Hallo

Specialized 2FO 10 Monate in Gebrauch:







FiveTen Impact High 3 Jahre in Gebrauch:




Gleiches Pedal: Die FiveTen 1 Jahr mit Alu Pins, zwei Jahre mit Stahlpins, 2FO nur mit Stahlpins




Kann jeder für sich selbst urteilen. 

Gruß


----------



## xlacherx (15. September 2015)

Ganz klar, meine nächsten Schuhe sind von five ten


----------



## Jojo10 (15. September 2015)

...oder Adidas mit FiveTen Sohle oder die neuen Vaude Moab.

Gruß

PS.: Jetzt wären Bilder des Terrex Cross noch interessant unter Angabe des Pedals und der Nutzungszeit.


----------



## Snowcrash (16. September 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> PS.: Jetzt wären Bilder des Terrex Cross noch interessant unter Angabe des Pedals und der Nutzungszeit.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schuhe-fuer-flat-pedal.621340/page-37#post-13131645


----------



## radler-29 (16. September 2015)

Apropos Schuhe  Der Winter naht langsam und mi fällt ein, hatte letzten Winter saukalte Füße. Was tun?  Danke


----------



## Jojo10 (16. September 2015)

http://www.sealskinz.com/DE/socken/mid-weight-mid-length-sock-sea-eagle

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radler-29 (16. September 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Gruß


kopfklatscher  na klar Mensch. Hat Oma auch schon immer gesagt, soll mir warme Socken anziehen  
Werde gleich mal stöbern.
Danke und ....Gruß zurück


----------



## mfux (16. September 2015)

Wanderstiefel& lange Pins. Wobei ich diesen Winter wohl mal Bärentatzen probieren werde.


----------



## raimi-27 (18. September 2015)

Hallo,
Möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Habe mir die Marvic Crossmax bestellt. Passen die Pedale für diese Schuhe?
*Time Atac XC6 Pedal *


----------



## Dominik19xx (18. September 2015)

raimi-27 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Habe mir die Marvic Crossmax bestellt. Passen die Pedale für diese Schuhe?
> *Time Atac XC6 Pedal *


Wenn du den Titel gelesen hättest wüsstest du das es hier um *Flat* Pedale und Schuhe für diese geht.

Aber ich will mal nicht so sein.
Kombi passt


----------



## raimi-27 (19. September 2015)

Ich wusste es. Aber da ich den richtigen Thread nicht schnell gefunden habe dachte meine kurze Frage stelle ich einfach hier. Danke!!!


----------



## Steinberg (23. September 2015)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Apropos Schuhe  Der Winter naht langsam und mi fällt ein, hatte letzten Winter saukalte Füße. Was tun?  Danke


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
45NRTH WÖLVHAMMER Winter Shoe FLAT , finde den aber nirgends mehr, nur noch mit SPD, Die SPD-Sohle soll  für Flat  nicht so gut sein.


----------



## honkori (23. September 2015)

So du genug Luft in den Schuhen läst...(Fußwärmer)
http://www.heatpaxx.de/
...wirst du dir über kalte Füße keine Gedanken mehr machen müssen.
Tüte aufreißen und schütteln, das restliche Zeugs anziehen und vorm Schuhe anziehen unter die Zehen kleben -> minimum 3 Stunden warme Füße. Aber wie gesagt, sollten die Schuhe zu eng sein oder du zu viele Strümpfe tragen -> funktioniert es nicht, es muss scheinbar ausreichend Luft für den chemischen Vorgang vorhanden sein.

ciiaooo


----------



## sp00n82 (23. September 2015)

Über die Zehen kleben fand ich angenehmer. Dann kannst es dir auch gleich auf die Socken kleben und das restliche Zeug packen, ohne sie zu vergessen.
Hält aber tatsächlich nur so ca. max 3-4 Stunden rum, und im Kalten wechseln bringt auch nicht allzuviel. Kalte Füße aufwärmen tun sie nämlich nicht unbedingt, sie halten nur die Temperatur auf einem angenehmen Level.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. September 2015)

Ja oben drauf auf die socke funktionieren die heatpaxx besser 

Bei amazon gibts die offt günstig im multipack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (23. September 2015)

Hehe...kommt scheinbar auf die Schuhe oder Füße an, denn ich hab bei mir auch beides probiert und es war an den Zehen besser.
Fakt ist, die Dinger funktionieren...wie am besten, muss man selbst rausfinden. 

ciiaooo


----------



## sp00n82 (23. September 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Hehe...kommt scheinbar auf die Schuhe oder Füße an, denn ich hab bei mir auch beides probiert und es war an den Zehen besser.


An den Zehen ist es ja so oder so, nur halt oben statt unten.


----------



## Seebl (24. September 2015)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Herbst und Frühjahr-Schuh.
Der Einzige der bisher - laut Erfahrungsberichten - das erfüllt was ich haben möchte war der Freerider Elements.

Gibt es noch Alternativen?


----------



## RetroRider (24. September 2015)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Apropos Schuhe  Der Winter naht langsam und mi fällt ein, hatte letzten Winter saukalte Füße. Was tun?  Danke


1. Schuhe mit Wärmedämmung. Z.B. Thinsulate.
2. Schuhe nicht zu klein wählen. Und Socken nicht zu dick (oder zu eng). Luft ist der beste Isolator, Durchblutung sollte nicht abgedrückt werden.
3. Flexible Sohle. Dann kann man durch Einlegen einer Schiebepassage die Durchblutung wieder ankurbeln.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. September 2015)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Apropos Schuhe  Der Winter naht langsam und mi fällt ein, hatte letzten Winter saukalte Füße. Was tun?  Danke



Da ich auch bei Kälte nicht auf die 5.10 Freerider verzichten möchte, nehme ich einfach wasserabweisende Socken. Die sind etwas dicker und weniger atmungsaktiv, dafür bleiben die Füße dort viel länger warm und selbst wenn der Schuh etwas nass ist saugen die sich nicht gleich mit Wasser voll.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. September 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Da ich auch bei Kälte nicht auf die 5.10 Freerider verzichten möchte, nehme ich einfach wasserabweisende Socken. Die sind etwas dicker und weniger atmungsaktiv, dafür bleiben die Füße dort viel länger warm und selbst wenn der Schuh etwas nass ist saugen die sich nicht gleich mit Wasser voll.


Welche nimmst du da? Ich hatte es mal im Winter mit den mitteldicken von SealSkinz probiert und habe bitterlich gefroren. Habe mir jetzt aber mal die dicken auch noch bestellt, mal sehen wie viel besser die dann sind.

Für echten Regen bringen die übrigens auch nur bedingt etwas. Irgendwann ist halt der Freerider XVi mit Wasser voll, dann schwappt es dort von vorne nach hinten rum. Wird zwar nicht so kalt, aber trotzdem kein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinberg (27. September 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Herbst und Frühjahr-Schuh.
> Der Einzige der bisher - laut Erfahrungsberichten - das erfüllt was ich haben möchte war der Freerider Elements.
> 
> Gibt es noch Alternativen?


Ich hab noch keine Alternative gefunden , ich habe mir den Freerider Elements für Herbst/Winter eine halbe Nummer größer gekauft. Trage dann noch dicke Merino Smartwool Socken. Kein schwitzen und Merino wärmt auch noch wenn es feucht wird.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. September 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Welche nimmst du da? Ich hatte es mal im Winter mit den mitteldicken von SealSkinz probiert und habe bitterlich gefroren. Habe mir jetzt aber mal die dicken auch noch bestellt, mal sehen wie viel besser die dann sind.
> 
> Für echten Regen bringen die übrigens auch nur bedingt etwas. Irgendwann ist halt der Freerider XVi mit Wasser voll, dann schwappt es dort von vorne nach hinten rum. Wird zwar nicht so kalt, aber trotzdem kein gutes Gefühl.



Ich hab die mal geschenkt bekommen und es steht keine Marke drauf, aber das Fisch-Symbol auf dem Wäscheetikett deutet auf Sealskinz hin, auch wenn es etwas anders aussieht als deren aktuelles Logo.
Die Socken sind recht dick, vergleichbar mit klassischen Wollsocken von Oma.
Das einzige Mal, dass sie wirklich nass geworden sind war bei einer AlpenX-Etappe wo den ganzen Tag starker Dauerregen war, da ist das Wasser irgendwann von oben reingeflossen. Bei so einem Wetter brauchst du aber dann eh Ersatzkleidung in einem Ortlieb-Rucksack, da fliest dir bei einem Deuter mit Regenschutzhülle alles seitlich rein.
Deshalb bezeichne ich die Socken auch als "wasserabweisend" und nicht als "wasserdicht".
Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass es erklärtes Ziel von @Seebl ist bei starkem Regen zu fahren


----------



## Wozee (29. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich interessiere mich für Flat Schuhe aber mit Klettverschluss oder Ratsche ähnlich wie die Kestrel oder Maltese von 5.10. 

Gibt es noch andere Hersteller, die so etwas im Programm haben? Alles was  ich bisher gefunden habe war mit Loch in der Sohle für Klicks.


----------



## Seebl (30. September 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass es erklärtes Ziel von @Seebl ist bei starkem Regen zu fahren


Sehe es jetzt erst... nein ist es ganz bestimmt nicht. Habe nur mein erstes - richtiges - Gewitter dieses Jahr hinter mir und innerhalb von gut 10min haben die Freerider zu nicht mehr als einem Wasserreservoir gedient. Die Idee mit den Socken ist gut, hatte gar nicht auf dem Schirm, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt. Bleibt noch das Problem, dass es eine Ewigkeit dauert bis die FR wieder einigermaßen trocken sind. Andererseits werden auch die Elements bei einem gewissen Regen volllaufen, daher scheint mir die Variante mit den Socken am schmeichelhaftesten.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. September 2015)

Unerwartete Regengüsse sind echt das einzige Problem der 5.10 Schuhe... wenn abzusehen ist, dass es ein bisserl regnen oder vom Boden her sehr nass wird, dann nehme ich die knöchelhohen Teva Links. Die gibt es aber leider nicht mehr, sind vom Grip her schlechter, dafür sehr gut gegen Nässe geschützt.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. September 2015)

Echt? Ich fand die Teva Links (auch knöchelhoch) schlechter bei Wasser als die VXi Elements.

Und trocknen, na ja, Zeitungspapier reinstopfen und öfter mal wechseln, so übermäßig lange brauchen die auch nicht. Bei den Tevas hat das z.B. länger gedauert, ist ja auch mehr Stoff dran.


----------



## Snowcrash (30. September 2015)

Habe mit den Teva Links (knöchelhoch) auch sehr schlechte Erfahrungen bei Nässe gemacht. Die saugen sich richtig voll, man hat klatschnasse Füße und es dauert 2-3 Tage, bis die wieder trocken sind.


----------



## Seebl (30. September 2015)

Die Freerider haben bei mir gut 1 1/2 Tage gebraucht bis sie wieder angenehm zu benutzen gewesen sind, natürlich inkl. Zeitungspapier.
Habe leider in meinem WG-Kellerloch wenig Möglichkeiten sie in die Sonne zu stellen!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. September 2015)

Dann muss ich den VXi Elements wirklich mal testen, denn der Freerider und auch der Impact sind defintiv schlechter als der Teva bei Nässe.
Mich schreckt für den Praxiseinsatz nur die flache Sohle ab, wenn man im steilen, nassen Gelände damit rumlaufen möchte.


----------



## mfux (30. September 2015)

Hab mir jetzt mal die 5.10 Guide Tennie geholt. Werde berichten, sobalds Wetter mal schlechter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (30. September 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Dann muss ich den VXi Elements wirklich mal testen, denn der Freerider und auch der Impact sind defintiv schlechter als der Teva bei Nässe.
> Mich schreckt für den Praxiseinsatz nur die flache Sohle ab, wenn man im steilen, nassen Gelände damit rumlaufen möchte.


Auf nassen Laub oder Schlamm ist der natürlich nix, aber ich war mit denen in Finale Ligure sogar einen Tag lang wandern, weil alle Shuttle-Touren abgesagt wurde, weil der Boden so nass war. Nasser Stein geht relativ gut.
Ok, ganz so flach ist die Sohle bei mir inzwischen auch nicht mehr, musste schon 2x mit ShoeGoo nachbessern, weil ich mich stellenweise komplett durchgefressen habe.


----------



## Paul Powell (21. Februar 2016)

Hi. Schwanke zwischen dem Freerider und dem neuen Freerider contact von 5 10. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom Contact ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ganiscol (21. Februar 2016)

Nein, denn der hält nicht. Steht alles hier im thread.


----------



## Paul Powell (21. Februar 2016)

Ja Danke. Also ist hier der alte Freerider zu empfehlen.

Sry. Hab jetzt nicht alles komplett gelesen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zwehni (21. Februar 2016)

Ich find die Adidas Terrex Trail auch ganz schick.
ist mal was anderes. und von der technologie ist adidas = 5.10


----------



## TheGoOn (21. Februar 2016)

ISeht nice aus. Würd ja direkt zu meinem Bike passen


----------



## zwehni (21. Februar 2016)

Optik is alles  Ich find den Terrex Trail auch schöner als die 5.10's (Kestrel ausgenommen)


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (21. Februar 2016)

Kann den Adidas Terrex Trail sehr empfehlen, für den Winter ist er aber ungeeignet wegen den Belüftungslöchern vorne.


----------



## Paul Powell (21. Februar 2016)

Auf den Bildern ist die Sohle aber eher "stollig" gibt es verschiedene Varianten? Am Freerider wirkt diese "Ichfressepins"-gummimatte so funktional. Muss mir mal beide in live betrachten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwehni (21. Februar 2016)

http://www.inside-mtb.de/produkte/tests/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-im-praxistest/

das isnd noch fotos von der sohle


----------



## TheGoOn (21. Februar 2016)

Derzeit bin ich ja noch mit den Shimanos unterwegs. Aber ich gluab die machen es nimmer lang.


----------



## Paul Powell (21. Februar 2016)

Durch diese Rillen am Adidas Terrex, rutschen die Pins nicht immer in die Rillen rein? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBLA (21. Februar 2016)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> Kann den Adidas Terrex Trail sehr empfehlen, für den Winter ist er aber ungeeignet wegen den Belüftungslöchern vorne.


Im Winter fahre ich eh mit Überschuhen. Schont den Schuh und hält warm.


----------



## MTBLA (21. Februar 2016)

Paul Powell schrieb:


> Durch diese Rillen am Adidas Terrex, rutschen die Pins nicht immer in die Rillen rein?



Nö, super Grip auf meinen NC-17 Sudpin III Pedalen. Wenn ich z.B. den Schuh während der Fahrt anders positionieren will muss ich den Fuß richtig anheben. Da bewegt sich eher der Fuß im Schuh als daß der Schuh sich auf dem Pedal verdreht.

Wir haben bei uns in der Gruppe einen Downhiller der die seit 1 Jahr fährt und der ist hellauf begeistert.
Ich habe sie mir letzte Woche auf seine Empfehlung hin geholt und finde sie auch prima. Reingeschlüpft und sofort wohlgefühlt.

Ich habe bisher 5.10 impact high gehabt, mit denen ich auch sehr zufrieden bin. Grip ist bei beiden sehr gut. 
Wenn ich die Terrex länger gefahren bin berichte ich nochmal.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTBLA (21. Februar 2016)

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe rutscht bei mir der Fuss im Schuh  nach vorne, wodurch der grosse Zeh anstösst. Das nervt ziemlich und stört mich auch extrem. Auf längeren Touren, oder auch in technischen Trails hab ich dann schonmal ein leichtes Taubheitsgefühl.

Die Grösse ist sonst ok, kleiner wäre zu klein gewesen.

Deshalb die Frage an die Flatfahrer:
Kennt ihr das auch ? Auch durch fester binden der Schnürsenkel ändert sich nichts.
Hab schon überlegt ob vielleicht nicht rutschende Funktionssocken besser sind.Gibt es sowas ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Februar 2016)

Offensichtlich ist entweder der Schuh zu weit oder zu klein für dich!


----------



## MTBLA (21. Februar 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist entweder der Schuh zu weit oder zu klein für dich!


Logische Schlussfolgerung ! 

Beim Laufen mit dem Schuh habe ich keine Probleme, auch kein rumrutschen. Und der nächst grössere wäre ja dann noch weiter. 
Ich hatte sowohl den kleineren und den grösseren anprobiert, das war beides nix. 
Beim kleineren hat die Zehe schon beim Laufen angestossen, beim grösseren hatte ich mehr als 2cm Platz an der Grosszehe.


----------



## Jojo10 (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Ihr sprecht gerade übrigens über den "alten" Terrex Trail Cross.
Seit Kurzem gibts den Trail Cross SL Modell 2016.
Hier dazu mehr Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/test...it-stealth-sohle.746521/page-11#post-13566182

Ist wohl in der Zehenbox etwas weiter gestaltet worden.
Auch wintertauglicher, weil keine Löcher mehr Vorne.

Gruß


----------



## MTBLA (21. Februar 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ihr sprecht gerade übrigens über den "alten" Terrex Trail Cross.
> Seit Kurzem gibts den Trail Cross SL Modell 2016.
> ...



Ich habe den SL...


----------



## Jojo10 (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo @MTBLA

Hast du mal Lace Lock Schnürung probiert?





Gruß


----------



## MTBLA (21. Februar 2016)

Jojo10 Danke für den Tipp !

Das probier ich gleich mal aus, bzw. schau mir die Schnürung mal an.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Februar 2016)

Ansonsten helfen bestimmt auch etwas dickere Socken, aber dann ist die Frage ob dir damit im Schuh nicht zu heiß wird.
Ich hab die Probleme nicht, selbst mit den 5.10 Schuhen die mit einem Schnellschnürsystem "Lock Laces" nachgerüstet sind und die somit nicht so festgezurrt sind wie es normalerweise der Fall ist. Insofern liegt es vielleicht doch auch an der Anatomie vom Fuß.


----------



## MTBLA (22. Februar 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Lock Lace Schnürung ist problematisch, weil am Terrex keine 2. Öse vorhanden ist.
Ich glaube es sind meine losen Einlagen, die haben eine glatte Oberfläche. Ich probiere es mal mit anderen Einlegesohlen.

Die "Lock Laces" scheinen interessant zu sein, probier ich mal aus. Danke für den Tipp.
Und - Ja meine Füsse sind richtig wählerisch. Einmal gut eingelaufene Schuhe wechsele ich ungern.


----------



## Jojo10 (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Den Lace Lock kann man gut mit der letzten Schlaufe und dem letzten Loch machen.

Gruß


----------



## MTBLA (23. Februar 2016)

Hast recht Jojo10, ich hatte beim Einfädeln einen Fehler gemacht. Auf der nächsten Hausrunde werde ich das mal ausprobieren.

Gruß zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (24. Februar 2016)

Lace Lock  Der Schuh sitzt deutlich besser. Das Gefühl im Schuh zu verrutschen ist fast weg 
Bier for you Jojo10


----------



## MTBLA (24. Februar 2016)

Ich muss meinen Post zum Grip des Adidas revidieren..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/test...it-stealth-sohle.746521/page-13#post-13614128


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (4. März 2016)

Hallo Leute! Meine Füße sind vom Zeh zur Hacke genau 28,0cm lang, welche Größe brauch ich in 5.10 Freeridern?


----------



## duschy (4. März 2016)

Schau mal bei hibike.de die haben eine Größentabeĺle von Five Ten.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2016)

Crazyboss1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Meine Füße sind vom Zeh zur Hacke genau 28,0cm lang, welche Größe brauch ich in 5.10 Freeridern?



Welche Größe hast du sonst? ??? Laut hibike bräuchtest du 43   ..aber eine Nr größer macht schon Sinn. .da das ein oder andere Modell doch recht klein ausfällt. ..wie zb der 5/10 impact high. ..was noch dazu kommt, wenn man zb wasserdichte Socken  (Sealskinz ) drin anziehen will, kommt man um ne Nr größer eh nicht drum her rum. ..


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. März 2016)

Meiner Erfahrung nach fallen die 5.10 ziemlich exakt aus, auch der Impact. Würde also wenn überhaupt maximal eine halbe Größe variieren.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach fallen die 5.10 ziemlich exakt aus, auch der Impact. Würde also wenn überhaupt maximal eine halbe Größe variieren.



Bei mir wars nicht der Fall,das sie exakt ausfallen ..trage sonst 42  und ne halbe nr größer hätte mit Sealskinz Socken nicht ausgereicht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. März 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars nicht der Fall,das sie exakt ausfallen ..trage sonst 42  und ne halbe nr größer hätte mit Sealskinz Socken nicht ausgereicht



Ich glaube das ist auch sehr von der Fußform abhängig. Ich hab normal 43, aber die 5.10 fallen so breit aus, dass ich auch problemlos 42.5 tragen kann, wo ich bei anderen Schuhen vorne Probleme bekomme.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist auch sehr von der Fußform abhängig. Ich hab normal 43, aber die 5.10 fallen so breit aus, dass ich auch problemlos 42.5 tragen kann, wo ich bei anderen Schuhen vorne Probleme bekomme.



von der breite her wars ja auch ok,nur halt nicht von der länge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyboss1990 (4. März 2016)

Ich habe normal 44 oder 44,5. Ich hab auch schon bei eBay herumgefragt und 45 sollte definitiv zu groß sein (wenn der Verkäufer meint, dass sie ihm mit 28,5cm passen).

Gibts die Freerider überhaupt in halben Größen? Sonst muss ich ja quasi 44er nehmen


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (4. März 2016)

Wo sind die genauen Unterschiede zwischen dem Freerider und dem Freerider Vxi?


----------



## MTBLA (4. März 2016)

Crazyboss1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Meine Füße sind vom Zeh zur Hacke genau 28,0cm lang, welche Größe brauch ich in 5.10 Freeridern?


Ich habe auch 28cm FL, aber einen breiten Vorfuß..
Bei Strassenschuhen habe ich 44, bei 5.10 impact high 45.
Die hibike Tabellle hätte mich total fehlgeleitet.
Da bei unterschiedlichen Modellen eines Herstellers unterschiedliche Leisten verwendet werden können, gibt es da keine Garantie daß alle 5.10 in z.B. Gr. 45 gleich gut passen.
Die Angaben sind allenfalls zur groben Orientierung geeignet.
Also: Anprobe ist immer angesagt. Bei online Bestellungen also Glückssache.


----------



## MTBLA (4. März 2016)

Crazyboss1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe normal 44 oder 44,5. Ich hab auch schon bei eBay herumgefragt und 45 sollte definitiv zu groß sein (wenn der Verkäufer meint, dass sie ihm mit 28,5cm passen).
> 
> Gibts die Freerider überhaupt in halben Größen? Sonst muss ich ja quasi 44er nehmen


Entscheidend ist an erster Stelle immer die FL. Am Besten auch nachmessen ob beide Füsse gleichlang sind. Eine zusätzliche Einlegesohle kann man immer noch reinlegen


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 28cm FL, aber einen breiten Vorfuß..
> Bei Strassenschuhen habe ich 44, bei 5.10 impact high 45.
> Die hibike Tabellle hätte mich total fehlgeleitet.
> Da bei unterschiedlichen Modellen eines Herstellers unterschiedliche Leisten verwendet werden können, gibt es da keine Garantie daß alle 5.10 in z.B. Gr. 45 gleich gut passen.
> ...



Einfach in 2 oder sogar in 3 Größen bestellen


----------



## MTBLA (4. März 2016)

Stimmt schon... Aber erstmal 3 Paar bezahlen, dann 2 zurück schicken find ich nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Stimmt schon... Aber erstmal 3 Paar bezahlen, dann 2 zurück schicken find ich nicht so prickelnd...



man bestellt dann natürlich da ,wo es auf Rechnung geht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. März 2016)

Habt ihr keinen Laden in der Nähe wo man mal irgendein Modell aus der Reihe probieren kann?
So selten ist 5.10 auch nicht...


----------



## MTBLA (4. März 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Habt ihr keinen Laden in der Nähe wo man mal irgendein Modell aus der Reihe probieren kann?


Ich schon.. Aber dann sollte man fairerweise auch in diesem Laden kaufen und nicht danach im Internet bestellen wo´s am günstigsten ist.
Support your local dealer sag ich nur !


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (4. März 2016)

ich kenn nördlich der elbe keinen...


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2016)

Crazyboss1990 schrieb:


> ich kenn nördlich der elbe keinen...


BMO...? Berlin Pankow ist nördlich der Elbe. Und in Dresden, Magdeburg und Hamburg kommt es auf den Stadtteil an.....

Ums anprobieren kommt man bei 5.10 nicht rum, es gibt zu viele unterschiedliche Passformen bei den Modellen!


----------



## xsonicx (5. März 2016)

Bin auch gerade am überlegen von Klick auf Flat umzusteigen....bin eher noch der Anfänger und denke bekomme dadurch
Einfach mehr Sicherheit.

Mal eine allgemeine Frage:

Es gibt ja auch Klickschuhe die eher wie Turnschuhe daherkommen. Wie sowas zum Beispiel

http://www.hibike.de/northwave-explorer-gtx-gore-mtb-schuhe-p9f719f78120db13b5442e314e3f9c38e

Besteht die Möglichkeit mit diesen dann auch auf den
Flat gut zu fahren...man könnte dann halt beides ;-) ... oder sollte man eher gleich einen reinen Schuh wie 5/10 nehmen!???

Bin grad bißchen verunsichert.
Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2016)

xsonicx schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am überlegen von Klick auf Flat umzusteigen....bin eher noch der Anfänger und denke bekomme dadurch
> Einfach mehr Sicherheit.
> 
> Mal eine allgemeine Frage:
> ...


 Das bringts nicht, weil Klickschuhe IMMER eine Verdickung der Sohle haben, wo das Cleat reinkommt - genau an der Stelle wo man spüren möchte wie man auf dem Pedal steht. Hab ich erst mit meinen neuen Oneal Torque feststellen müssen.

Entweder - oder.


----------



## MTBLA (5. März 2016)

Beides in einem Pedal taugt meiner Meinung nach nix. Gescheite Pedale und 5.10 Schuhe , dann hast Du am Meisten davon - wie cxfahrer schon schrieb: Ent - oder weder


----------



## xsonicx (5. März 2016)

Ok...hab ich mir fast gedacht.  Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung!


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (5. März 2016)

mit  nördlich der elbe meinte ich hamburg xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (22. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe seit 2011 Five Ten Impact flach. Da ich Tourenfahrer bin und meine Füße schnell schwitzen, suche ich etwas dünnere atmungsaktivere Schuhe. Gerne wieder 5.10 . Haltbarkeit war prima und die Sohle ist wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Welche Schuhe für Plattformpedale als Tourenfahrer könnt ihr empfehlen?

Gesucht: atmungsaktiver Schuhe für Plattformpedale. Tourenschuh.

Danke Gruß Daniel


----------



## sp00n82 (22. April 2016)

Die Freerider dürften etwas weniger massiv sein, zumindest wenn ich von meinen Impact High auf die Freerider Low schließen kann. So wirklich atmungsaktiv sind sie aber auch nicht. Für den Winter/Herbst allerdings zu kalt.


----------



## Orby (22. April 2016)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit 2011 Five Ten Impact flach. Da ich Tourenfahrer bin und meine Füße schnell schwitzen, suche ich etwas dünnere atmungsaktivere Schuhe. Gerne wieder 5.10 . Haltbarkeit war prima und die Sohle ist wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre die Freerider VXI in Verbindung mit Sportsocken (hab die vom Runnerspont) und bin super happy. 
Da ich sehr zum Schwitzen neige, auch an den Füßen, trage ich die dunklen Sportsocken zwischenzeitlich auch beruflich. 
Die Freerider VXI gibt es IMHO in einer etwas luftigeren und weniger luftigen Version, glaube gewisse Editionen sind weniger luftig.


----------



## bommel77771 (23. April 2016)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit 2011 Five Ten Impact flach. Da ich Tourenfahrer bin und meine Füße schnell schwitzen, suche ich etwas dünnere atmungsaktivere Schuhe. Gerne wieder 5.10 . Haltbarkeit war prima und die Sohle ist wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
> 
> ...



Ich stand vor kurzem vor der selben Entscheidung und habe mich letztendlich für den 5 10 Freerider entschieden. Ich fahre auch viele Touren und habe mit dem Schuh überhaupt kein Problem mit verschwitzten Füßen. Sohle ist üblich top, die kleben quasi auf den Flats.

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/five-ten-mtb-schuhe-freerider-blanch-blau-solar-gruen-sid66704.html


----------



## S-H-A (23. April 2016)

Der Freerider ist auf jeden Fall der luftigere Schuh. Der Grip ist durch die weichere Sohle auch besser. Dennoch favorisiere ich den Impact. Zum einen weil die Sohle wesentlich härter ist und das einfach Kraft spart. Zum andern ist der halt  robuster und langlebiger. Und man hat mehr Stabilität bei Tragepassagen.


----------



## erbchen (24. April 2016)

Hallo,

Danke für eure Meinungen! Ich werde mir die Freerider bestellen!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Deleted253406 (25. April 2016)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Freerider VXI in Verbindung mit Sportsocken (hab die vom Runnerspont) und bin super happy.



Dito. Bin auch ein starker Schwitzer und trage die VXI in Kombination mit dünnen Socken von Falke und Gore.
Selbst im Hochsommer schwimmen die Füße nicht im eigenen Saft.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2016)

Ich habe die FiveTen Impact Low nun seit 2-3 Jahren im Einsatz, lösen sich aber nun komplett auf und ich brauche leider Ersatz.
Hab mit den neuen FiveTen keine Erfahrung, wichtig sind mir Knöchelschutz, muss schützen wenn ich gegen Steine donnere, sollten ne Weile halten und ansonsten einfach ähnlich wie die FiveTen Impact sein. Wärme war mir bislang egal, ich schwitze zwangsläufig in allen Schuhen, ist wie beim Rucksack am Rücken..

Und nu?


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2016)

hat sich erstmal erledigt.. hab mir mal die Freerider (die Alten mit S1) bestellt.
Der neue Scheiss soll ja angeblich von der Haltbarkeit eher dürftig sein. Und nochmal Impact Low will ich eigentlich nicht, seh da immer aus als würde ich gleich aufn Mars fliegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Juli 2016)

Die Freerider sind super, hab die MacAskill und das alte Modell in schönem Rot, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Die Impact braucht man eigentlich nur dann zwingend, wenn man enge Trails mit Steinen und Wurzeln am Wegesrand fährt, wo der Kontakt damit beinahe unvermeidlich ist. Der Unterschied bei der Steifigkeit der Sohle und der zusätzliche Schutz sind beides praktische Dinge, aber meist unnötig.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2016)

Klingt gut, und der Preis von 68,90€ ist auch gut.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Juli 2016)

Wo gibts die grad so günstig?


----------



## S-H-A (8. Juli 2016)

Ich mag den Impact lieber. Der Freerider ist mir einfach zu weich. Da pumpt's mir die Waden.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wo gibts die grad so günstig?


bike24


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich mag den Impact lieber. Der Freerider ist mir einfach zu weich. Da pumpt's mir die Waden.


Ich mag den Impact auch, aber ist halt einfach heftig globig. Ich hoffe der Freerider ist nicht ZU weich, ansonsten geht er zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (8. Juli 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich mag den Impact auch, aber ist halt einfach heftig globig. Ich hoffe der Freerider ist nicht ZU weich, ansonsten geht er zurück



Klobig ist er.  Anfangs geht der Freerider noch. Das Gummi wird dann doch sehr schnell weicher. Hat dafür einen Wahnsinns Grip.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Klobig ist er.  Anfangs geht der Freerider noch. Das Gummi wird dann doch sehr schnell weicher. Hat dafür einen Wahnsinns Grip.



der Impact hatte am Anfang auch einen Wahnsinngs-Grip, so dass das Versetzen mit dem Schuh auf dem Pedal fast schon etwas hinderlich war.. aber nach paar Fahrten war das erledigt. Mein 3 Jahre alter Impact hat nun wenig Grip und platzt aus allen Nähten, finde ich voll ok.. nach 3 Jahren darf ein Schuh der soviel benutzt wurde wie meiner komplett auseinanderfallen. Bin aber nicht bereit mir einen Schuh für 120€ zu kaufen der nach 1 Jahr auseinanderfliegt. Freerider für nichtmal 70€ soll wenigstens knapp 2 Jahre halten, was fände ich ok..


----------



## S-H-A (8. Juli 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> der Impact hatte am Anfang auch einen Wahnsinngs-Grip, so dass das Versetzen mit dem Schuh auf dem Pedal fast schon etwas hinderlich war.. aber nach paar Fahrten war das erledigt. Mein 3 Jahre alter Impact hat nun wenig Grip und platzt aus allen Nähten, finde ich voll ok.. nach 3 Jahren darf ein Schuh der soviel benutzt wurde wie meiner komplett auseinanderfallen. Bin aber nicht bereit mir einen Schuh für 120€ zu kaufen der nach 1 Jahr auseinanderfliegt. Freerider für nichtmal 70€ soll wenigstens knapp 2 Jahre halten, was fände ich ok..



3 Jahre sind ok. Finde ich auch. Fahre den Impact jetzt sie zweite Saison. Verschleiß absolut im normalen Bereich. Beim Freerider ist die Sohle deutlich schneller verschlissen. Hat halt einen weicheren Sohlenaufbau. Hab ihn aber getauscht bevor er wirklich Schrott war weil er mir (meinen Waden) zu weich war.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> 3 Jahre sind ok. Finde ich auch. Fahre den Impact jetzt sie zweite Saison. Verschleiß absolut im normalen Bereich. Beim Freerider ist die Sohle deutlich schneller verschlissen. Hat halt einen weicheren Sohlenaufbau. Hab ihn aber getauscht bevor er wirklich Schrott war weil er mir (meinen Waden) zu weich war.



Verstehe, naja, evtl. hol ich mir noch nen hohen Impact für die Herbst/Winter-Saison dazu, mal sehen.

Gibt es eigentlich noch immer keine ernstzunehmende Alternative zur S1 Sohle wenn es um besten Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit und Grip geht?


----------



## S-H-A (8. Juli 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Verstehe, naja, evtl. hol ich mir noch nen hohen Impact für die Herbst/Winter-Saison dazu, mal sehen.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich noch immer keine ernstzunehmende Alternative zur S1 Sohle wenn es um besten Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit und Grip geht?



Keine Ahnung. Hatte mal einen O'Neal. Mit dieser Honey Rubber Sohle.Taugte gar nicht. War schneller weg als meine Reifen. Sind richtige Fetzen raus gerissen. Grip war auch schlechter als bei 5.10.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Hatte mal einen O'Neal. Mit dieser Honey Rubber Sohle.Taugte gar nicht. War schneller weg als meine Reifen. Sind richtige Fetzen raus gerissen. Grip war auch schlechter als bei 5.10.



Naja, ich denke Five Ten hat vermutlich die besten Gummis am Start, fraglich ist, wie lange S1 noch produziert wird. Mir hat Bike24 heute schon Absage bei einigen Farben des Freeriders erteilt, da nicht mehr nachproduziert wird. Die 5Ten mit Mi6 sollen bzgl. Grip war toll sein, aber die Haltbarkeit eher dürftig. Aber vielleicht bringt FiveTen auch einfach nur neue Farben / Design / whatever mit S1 zur neuen Eurobike..


----------



## S-H-A (8. Juli 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke Five Ten hat vermutlich die besten Gummis am Start, fraglich ist, wie lange S1 noch produziert wird. Mir hat Bike24 heute schon Absage bei einigen Farben des Freeriders erteilt, da nicht mehr nachproduziert wird. Die 5Ten mit Mi6 sollen bzgl. Grip war toll sein, aber die Haltbarkeit eher dürftig. Aber vielleicht bringt FiveTen auch einfach nur neue Farben / Design / whatever mit S1 zur neuen Eurobike..



Ich will's hoffen. Wäre bitter.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juli 2016)

Den Freerider VXi Elements finde ich von der Sohle deutlich steifer als den normalen Freerider, aber der wird ja auch nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juli 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Den Freerider VXi Elements finde ich von der Sohle deutlich steifer als den normalen Freerider, aber der wird ja auch nicht mehr hergestellt.



Der Elements ist ja gegenüber dem Basismodell etwas wärmer und hat wasserabweisendes Material, richtig?
Der normale Elements hat dabei die S1 Sohle, der sollte eigentlich genauso weich sein wie der normale Freerider, der VXi hingegen hat Mi6, soll ja weniger halten als S1..
Oder is dat Quatsch was ich schreibe?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Juli 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch immer keine ernstzunehmende Alternative zur S1 Sohle wenn es um besten Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit und Grip geht?



Ich fahr seit 2 Jahren "Sombrio Shazam Mid Top":
http://freeride-mountain.com/Sombri...white-EU-425?gclid=COP4oN3e5c0CFQeVGwodhrUFJw
Schnapper:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sombrio-shazam-mid-top-schuhe/rp-prod114746

Preislich sind die also noch unter Fiveten und halten tun die auch noch immer sehr gut..hab damals 59€ bezahlt bei hibike. Sind wasserfest mit Lasche und haben guten Grip..vielleicht nicht ganz so klebrig wie die 5Ten.
Strassenschuhe 44,5....Sombrio: 45. Ich find sie so gut, dass ich mir gleich ein zweites Paar (allerdings die "Load MidTop" ohne Lasche) bestellt habe..
http://diezwei-bikes.de/SOMBRIO-LOAM-MID-TOP-FREERIDE-SCHUHE-blau-orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juli 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Der Elements ist ja gegenüber dem Basismodell etwas wärmer und hat wasserabweisendes Material, richtig?
> Der normale Elements hat dabei die S1 Sohle, der sollte eigentlich genauso weich sein wie der normale Freerider, der VXi hingegen hat Mi6, soll ja weniger halten als S1..
> Oder is dat Quatsch was ich schreibe?


Ist schon richtig, der VXi Elements ist mein Herbstschuh (oder im Sommer bis letzte Woche...) und hat die Stealth-Sohle. Vom Verschleiß her fand ich den jetzt aber nicht unbedingt schlechter als meinen normalen Freerider mit Noppen - Löcher in der Sohle bis auf die Innensohle haben inzwischen beide, ich kleb das halt immer wieder zu mit ShoeGoo.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich fahr seit 2 Jahren "Sombrio Shazam Mid Top":
> http://freeride-mountain.com/Sombri...white-EU-425?gclid=COP4oN3e5c0CFQeVGwodhrUFJw
> Schnapper:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sombrio-shazam-mid-top-schuhe/rp-prod114746



Wer die Low Top in gängigen Größen zum fairen Preis (45 €) und in weißer Farbe haben möchte, der kann auch hier mal schauen:
http://freeride-mountain.com/Sombrio-Float-Shoe-Low-Top-white-EU-43

oder in schwarz, aber nur noch Größe 39 - 41.5:
http://freeride-mountain.com/Sombrio-Float-Shoe-Low-Top-blacktastic
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sombri-float-low-top-schuhe/rp-prod114744


----------



## ansich (21. Juli 2016)

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem Fiveten Access?

http://www.fiveten.com/us/access-carbon

Ich finde diesen Schuh von der Optik schon einmal sehr interessant (im postiven Sinne). Auch wenn er in der Kategorie Outdoor anstatt Bike eingeordnet ist.


----------



## clemsi (21. Juli 2016)

ich hab den access carbon. Was genau möchtest du wissen?
Ich habe in den normalen Freerider und den XVi 44.5, beim access musste ich 45 nehmen, da der vorne seitlich gedrückt hat; der fällt meiner Meinung nach schmaler aus als die anderen, ist sonst von der Größe her vergleichbar.
Sohle is 5Ten typisch relativ steif und klebt förmlich beim laufen auf dem boden. Ich benutze ihn bisher nur für kurze Runden mit dem Rad (in die Stadt usw); eigentlich gedachter Einsatzzweck meinerseits sind Ausflüge; Wanderungen usw.

Ich werde auch bald meine XVi wegen der ablösenden Sohle reklamieren; ich glaube, beim nächsten Paar kehre ich wieder zu den guten alten Freeridern (Canvas) zurück


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juli 2016)

ansich schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem Fiveten Access?
> 
> http://www.fiveten.com/us/access-carbon
> 
> Ich finde diesen Schuh von der Optik schon einmal sehr interessant (im postiven Sinne). Auch wenn er in der Kategorie Outdoor anstatt Bike eingeordnet ist.



Leider scheint die Sohle verklebt und nicht vernäht zu sein.
Das finde ich sehr schade, denn selbst die günstigen Spitfire hatten eine vernähte Sohle und sehen bei mir nach Jahren intensiver Nutzung noch ganz gut aus, obwohl die Stealth-Sohle unten durch die vielen Stunden Radlfahren bereits richtig löchrig ist.


----------



## RobG301 (21. Juli 2016)

Kann dir den Adidas Terrex Trailcross SL empfehlen! Sehr guter Schuh! Habe ihn jetzt die zweite Saison!

Hält auch bei widrigem Wetter größenteils dicht aber natürlich nichts im Vergleich von Schuhen mit verdeckter Schnürung! 

Reinigen lassen sie sich auch super!


----------



## ansich (21. Juli 2016)

clemsi schrieb:


> ich hab den access carbon. Was genau möchtest du wissen?



Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Haltbarkeit und Wertigkeit/Verarbeitung. 
Ich habe jetzt schon in einem Beitrag gerade gelesen, dass die Sohle "nur" geklebt ist.

Würdest du den Schuh für die ausschließliche Nutzung auf dem Bike weiterempfehlen?


----------



## clemsi (22. Juli 2016)

ansich schrieb:


> Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Haltbarkeit und Wertigkeit/Verarbeitung.
> Ich habe jetzt schon in einem Beitrag gerade gelesen, dass die Sohle "nur" geklebt ist.
> 
> Würdest du den Schuh für die ausschließliche Nutzung auf dem Bike weiterempfehlen?



Nein. Da würde ich mir momentan wie gesagt wieder den guten alten Freerider (canvas) besorgen: bezahlbar, genähte Sohle, steif und schaut in dark grey schlicht & schön aus (hab ich auch in natura schon gesehen).
Aber: wenn du den Access dennoch probieren möchstest und merkst, dass er dir zum radfahren evtl. zu wenig Grip und Stabilität bietet, hast du im immer noch einen schönen Freizeit/Wander/Lauf/Allesschuh. Und wenn du zufällig 44/44.5 oder 46.5 hast, kannst du den bei bike24 gerade für 87€ (Carbon) ordern.

edit: haltbarkeit muss sich erst noch bewähren. Das Problem beim VXi ist meiner Meinung nach ein ungünstiges Zusammenspiel aus Klebung und dem Aufbau der Sohle. Die Sohle löst sich "immer" an einer bestimmten Stelle ab. Der Access muss  - wenn auch geklebt - dieses Problem nicht haben.


----------



## Stefan79 (22. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (22. Juli 2016)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Adidas Terrex Trailcross SL  Dark Grey
> Einige Restgrößen
> http://www.adidasspecialtysports.de/product/terrex-trail-cross-sl-schuh/AF5968
> mit Gutschein EXTRA20 für 72,40 € + 4,95 € Versand
> ...



Wären meine nicht noch so frisch vom Zustand würde ich glatt noch ein Paar kaufen!


----------



## xalex (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

ich brauche mal einen Tip für einen Schuh für eine Frau:
- in ca. Größe 37-38, US 5 erhältlich
- *steife* Sohle, also deutlich steifer als Freerider, mindestns so wie der Impact oder Specialized 2Fo
- sollte nicht aussehen wie eine Orthese... mein erster Tip, der Impact XVi und der alte Impact sind schon durchgefallen

Mit nicht 5Ten kenne ich mich gar nicht aus

Danke & grüße


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## xalex (26. Juli 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der Impact hat eine steife Sohle. Gibt es in "Mädchenfarben" und schaut dann nicht ganz so klobig aus.



war wie gesagt auch meine erste Idee, ist aber optisch durchgefallen, "nicht ganz so klobig" ist nicht ausreichend


----------



## EarlyUp (26. Juli 2016)

xalex schrieb:


> war wie gesagt auch meine erste Idee, ist aber optisch durchgefallen, "nicht ganz so klobig" ist nicht ausreichend



Schau dir mal den Vans Warner an. Ob es den in deiner Größe gibt hab ich jetzt nicht recherchiert.


----------



## xalex (26. Juli 2016)

gibt's leider nicht, zumindest nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rehv (3. August 2016)

Ich fahre aktuell Adi Racer Goodyear auf Touren. Finde die von der Sohle her auch sehr griffig und sind recht schmal. Hatte ich noch zuhause stehen, daher werden die erstmal verbraucht.


----------



## KarinS (3. August 2016)

wie "steif" ist denn die Sohle vom Freerider Elements? Gemessen an einem Impact wirkt die ja schon "weicher". Täuscht das oder merkt man das beim treten nicht so sehr?

@xalex bin die Specialized 2FO Flat gefahren, fallen sehr klein aus. Und ich fand sie vom Grip her um Welten schlechter als eine Five Ten MI6 oder Stealth Sohle. Von der Optik her aber schick. Der Freerider Contact ist auch ganz nett, hat aber im Mittelteil der Sohle kein Profil und ich finde den zum gehen nicht sooo toll. Deswegen auch bei mir die Überlegung, ob ich mal den Freerider Elements probiere. Hab leider in Gr. 36
nicht so viel Auswahl :-(  den Impact VXi hab ich in Gr. 37 probiert, war mir etwas zu groß und ich fand den von der Optik schrecklich klobig...


----------



## decay (3. August 2016)

Adidas Terrex? War doch sicher schon


----------



## xalex (3. August 2016)

Hi!

danke für die Tipps. es ist jetzt der Vaude Moab geworden. Der Grip ist sicher auch nicht so gut wie bei Five ten, aber ausreichend. Der Rest passt und gefällt ihr aber alles sehr gut.


----------



## RobG301 (4. August 2016)

xalex schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> danke für die Tipps. es ist jetzt der Vaude Moab geworden. Der Grip ist sicher auch nicht so gut wie bei Five ten, aber ausreichend. Der Rest passt und gefällt ihr aber alles sehr gut.



Sehr schöner Schuh!

Berichte mal wie sich die - glaube es ist Wildleder - Schicht verhält auf Dauer!

Das war das Einzige was mich außer die für mich nicht ausreichend griffige Sohle (wobei das vernachlässigbar ist) gestört hat.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. August 2016)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich der Moab im Winter so schlägt. Winterschuhe mit Grip für Flat Pedals gibt es ja eigentlich gar nicht, da könnte der Moab Mid STX AM ja ein Hoffnungsschimmer sein.
Wo sind die Alpinbiker?


----------



## luCYnger (4. August 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> ... Moab Mid STX AM ja ein Hoffnungsschimmer sein...


genau das war auch meine Hoffnung
wurde aber nicht erfüllt
Die Schuhe sind super verarbeitet, warm, wasserdicht (leider ist die Zunge nicht seitlich geschlossen am Schuh, daher mit Einschränkung). Reinsteigen und Wohlfühlen !
Aaber du kannst nicht auf Schnee damit laufen, weil der flache Mittelbereich der Sohle natürlich auf Schnee und Eis 0 Grip liefert. Das bißchen Grobprofil vorne und hinten reicht dafür nicht. 
Sonst aber schon.

Mir war der Grip auf den Pedalen viel zu wenig, quasi keiner. Auf jeden Fall weniger als beim 2FO, der hinterm Terrex liegt.
Bester Grip nach-wie-vor 5.10
Ich werde im Winter mal Guide Tennie mid mit Sealskinz testen, oder noch ein Paar mit Membran kaufen..


----------



## Florent29 (5. August 2016)

Ich hatte die Moab Low als Alternative zum 5.10 Freerider ELC zum Anprobieren da - das Detail mit der offensichtlich nicht wasserdichten Lasche hat mich dann auch abgeschreckt. Da sind es eben doch ELC geworden.


----------



## mfux (5. August 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Bester Grip nach-wie-vor 5.10
> Ich werde im Winter mal Guide Tennie mid mit Sealskinz testen, oder noch ein Paar mit Membran kaufen..



Der Tennie Guide kann griptechnisch überhaupt nicht mit 5.10-Bikeschuhen mithalten. 
Wenn TennieGuide Mid im Winter, dann aber die GTX-Version! Werde ich auch im Winter testen.
Mfg


----------



## bipus (5. August 2016)

ich fahre im Winter den Impact High. Der  macht alles gut: Grip und ist auch ziemlich warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (5. August 2016)

Aber nicht ansatzweise wasserdicht...


----------



## bipus (5. August 2016)

ich ziehe wasserdichte Socken an


----------



## Florent29 (5. August 2016)

Kann man machen...aber die saugen sich doch ziemlich voll, oder?


----------



## bipus (5. August 2016)

ich fahre das Jahr durch, mal abgesehen von Dauerregen. Bisher war die Kombi Impact High + ggf. Sealskin Socken mehr als ausreichend und immer top Grip.


----------



## sundancer (5. August 2016)

Bzgl. der wasserdichtigkeit der Impact High: vernünftige Schuhcreme benutzen, dann wird das Ding auch wasserdicht


----------



## vitaminc (5. August 2016)

Ich war inzwischen paar Mal mit dem Freerider fahren, die Sohle ist schon recht weich, der Grip ne ganze Ecke schlechter als meine Impacts als die noch Neu waren. Viel Schutz bietet der Freerider im Vergleich zum Impact auch nicht. Für mich ist der normale Impact noch immer das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## Florent29 (5. August 2016)

sundancer schrieb:


> Bzgl. der wasserdichtigkeit der Impact High: vernünftige Schuhcreme benutzen, dann wird das Ding auch wasserdicht



Der aktuelle Impact High hat eine Oberseite aus Textil, wo willst du da Schuhcreme benutzen? Das wird mal eine Sauerei...


----------



## decay (5. August 2016)

Is doch wurscht. Schuhcreme auf Textil dichtet auch


----------



## Florent29 (5. August 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Is doch wurscht. Schuhcreme auf Textil dichtet auch



Ihr seid echt schmerzfrei, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. August 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich war inzwischen paar Mal mit dem Freerider fahren, die Sohle ist schon recht weich, der Grip ne ganze Ecke schlechter als meine Impacts als die noch Neu waren. Viel Schutz bietet der Freerider im Vergleich zum Impact auch nicht. Für mich ist der normale Impact noch immer das Maß aller Dinge.



Das mit dem Schutz der Zehen und der Sohle stimmt schon, aber die Freerider haben doch auch mehr als genug Grip.
Und ich finde die Impact schon etwas unbequem und zu steif und klobig, etwas zwischen diesen beiden Schuhen wäre optimal.


----------



## Deleted253406 (5. August 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Is doch wurscht. Schuhcreme auf Textil dichtet auch



Genau. Immer ordentlich Schuhwichse drauf, dann passt das schon.


----------



## luCYnger (5. August 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Der Tennie Guide kann griptechnisch überhaupt nicht mit 5.10-Bikeschuhen mithalten.
> Wenn TennieGuide Mid im Winter, dann aber die GTX-Version! Werde ich auch im Winter testen.
> Mfg


also "überhaupt" nicht würde ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben.

Ich kenne nur den Freerider Contact, der ohne Frage genialen Grip auf dem Pedal hat.
Der Guide Tennie hat definitiv weniger Grip auf dem Pedal, ist aber aus mehreren Gründen zumindest für mich eine gute Alternative :
das Angebot an brauchbaren, halbhohen Schuhen ist nicht groß,
die Impact scheiden aus weg Klumpfuß-Feeling,
Die Giude Tennie sitzen geschmeidig am Fuß, haben ausreichend Grip auf dem Pedal, zusätzlich noch ausreichend Grip beim Rumlaufen mit Bike aufm Rücken, sind also der beste, mir bekannte, verfügbare Kompromiss.

sollte sie sich weiterhin bewähren, erwäge ich noch mir die GTX-Version für den Winter zu holen.


----------



## mfux (5. August 2016)

Ich fahr sie ja auch... Aber meine Impact kleben um ne Ecke besser am Pedal.


----------



## lpob (14. August 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich quetsch diesen Beitrag mal rein und hoffe er ist nicht fehl am Platz. 

Hab eine Seite vorher was von fehlenden Angebot an Winterschuhen (flat) gelesen und da ich selber auf der Suche nach Herbst- und Winterschuhen bin passt das ja. Gerade eben bin ich auf die Freerider EPS gestoßen (http://www.fiveten.com/us/bike/all-mountain/freerider-eps-utility-ivy) welche für dieses Jahr neue Winterschuhe von FiveTen sind. Gibt es übrigens auch in High.

Habe bisher nur die Freerider Contact gefahren - zu dem angesprochenem Klumpfußcharakter: ich hab selber Quadratfüße  - und daher noch keine Erfahrung mit hohen Schuhen beim fahren. Könnt Ihr da was empfehlen? Sind hohe vielleicht gerade im Winter besser da Wärmer und besserer Spritzschutz? 

Ach und noch ein Thema, vielleicht ist das auch schon angesprochen wurden, habe nur die letzten 2 Seiten überflogen: Haltbarkeit der Sohlen - meine Contact sind nach 1,5 Jahren ganz schön im Eimer. Die Pins haben richtige Löcher reingebohrt und mittlerweile ist das so heftig, dass ich in bestimmten Positionen das Gefühl habe die Pins stecken gleich im Fuß... Ist das immer so? Habt ihr das auch schon gehabt und erfolgreich reklamiert? Oder muss man die jährlich neu kaufen? Ansich bin ich mit FiveTen schon zufrieden, aber ehe ich Winterschuhe von denen kaufe, wollte ich das Sohlenproblem einschätzen. 

Oli


----------



## Deleted253406 (14. August 2016)

Wenn es erstmal zu bröseln anfängt, löst sich die Sohle scheinbar im Zeitraffer auf.
Bin auch erstaunt wie meine nach nicht einmal 1,5 Jahren aussehen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. August 2016)

Löcher sind normal, das hier hilft zumindest ne Zeitlang:



Das ShoeGoo muss man halt dann immer wieder auftragen, weil sich die Pins da auch wieder durch fressen.


Die Freerider EPS behalte ich mal auf dem Schirm. Klingen ja zumindest nicht schlecht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. August 2016)

lpob schrieb:


> Gerade eben bin ich auf die Freerider EPS gestoßen (http://www.fiveten.com/us/bike/all-mountain/freerider-eps-utility-ivy) welche für dieses Jahr neue Winterschuhe von FiveTen sind. Gibt es übrigens auch in High.



Die EPS sehen gut aus, was ist der Unterschied zu den Elements? Ich bräuchte welche für Regen und Schnee.

Dass nach 1,5 Jahren die Sohle hinüber ist, das finde ich bei täglicher Nutzung bzw. wöchentlicher Intensiv-Nutzung ganz normal. Bisher habe ich es aber nur geschafft meine Stadtrad-Five-Tens zu löchern und die sehen auch sonst ziemlich heruntergekommen aus. Trotzdem funktionieren sie noch einwandfrei, ist halt eher ein optisches Problem.
Wenn ihr hingegen nur ab und zu damit fahrt und die Sohle kaputt geht, dann würde ich sie reklamieren, was ein Kumpel auch schon erfolgreich gemacht hat.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. August 2016)

Bei meinen beiden ersten Paaren FiveTens bin ich bis auf die Innensohle durch, das wird dann schon mehr als ein optisches Problem.  Zugeklebt halten sie dann aber wieder ein paar Monate.

Die Freerider EPS haben Primaloft vorne, seitlich und an der Zunge zur Wärmeisolierung, und der Vorderbereich ist aus einem Stück (Kunst?) Leder gefertigt, wodurch es keine Nähte gibt. Die Elements haben soweit ich weiß nichts davon.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. August 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> und der Vorderbereich ist aus einem Stück (Kunst?) Leder gefertigt, wodurch es keine Nähte gibt.



Scheint DWR-beschichtetes Leder zu sein, also Chemie-Müll... schade!


----------



## Florent29 (15. August 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Freerider EPS behalte ich mal auf dem Schirm. Klingen ja zumindest nicht schlecht.



Ich hab welche daheim - bislang noch ungetragen logischerweise. Und nicht in deiner Größe...aber ich werde mal berichten. Machen einen guten Eindruck was die Rundum-Dichtigkeit angeht.



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Freerider EPS haben Primaloft vorne, seitlich und an der Zunge zur Wärmeisolierung, und der Vorderbereich ist aus einem Stück (Kunst?) Leder gefertigt, wodurch es keine Nähte gibt. Die Elements haben soweit ich weiß nichts davon.





hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Scheint DWR-beschichtetes Leder zu sein, also Chemie-Müll... schade!



Stimmt, die EPS sind ziemliche Plastikbomber. Dadurch aber leicht abwischbar...was man zB von dem Nubukleder an den Vaude Moab nicht sagen kann.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. August 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich hab welche daheim - bislang noch ungetragen logischerweise. Und nicht in deiner Größe...aber ich werde mal berichten. Machen einen guten Eindruck was die Rundum-Dichtigkeit angeht.


Wasserdicht sollen die übrigens gar nicht sein, nur Water Resistant. Also ungefähr so wie VXi Elements, vielleicht etwas besser durch das DWR. Wobei dieses "Durable Water Repellant" ja auch nur eine Imprägnierung zu sein scheint, zumindest laut Wikipedia. Als Chemie-Müll würde ich das nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, das wäscht sich ja aus mit der Zeit. 
Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn es Kunstleder ist. Wäre mir aber auch egal solange es funktioniert.


----------



## Florent29 (15. August 2016)

Das Hauptproblem bei den Elements war ja, soweit ich das verstanden habe, dass das Wasser von oben reinlief...und das kann es ja nun dank "Shimano Style"-Lasche nicht mehr.


----------



## lpob (15. August 2016)

Auf der einen Seite versteh ich natürlich, dass mit dem Gebrauch eine Abnutzung unumgänglich ist, andererseits gibt es doch eine 2 Jährige Gewährleistung oder? Und die Schuhe werden ja nicht zweckentfremdet genutzt.

Wäre super wenn du beim nächsten Starkregen dich mit den EPS mal raus stellst und die Dichtigkeit bewertest . Als Alternative werden ja oft die SealSkinz Socken o.ä. angeführt. Aber ob eine wasserdichte Socken so hautverträglich ist, zumal wenn man sie 4h am Stück trägt?


----------



## Florent29 (15. August 2016)

Vor allem haben wasserdichte Socken den Nachteil, dass der Schuh an sich ja trotzdem nass wird (und dann riecht wie ein eingeregneter Labrador). Klar, die EPS werden auch Wasser aufnehmen, irgendwo muß ja der Fuß in den Schuh und da läuft es dann rein, aber in Kombination mit einer Regenhose wird sich das hoffentlich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Velo-X (15. August 2016)

lpob schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite versteh ich natürlich, dass mit dem Gebrauch eine Abnutzung unumgänglich ist, andererseits gibt es doch eine 2 Jährige Gewährleistung oder? Und die Schuhe werden ja nicht zweckentfremdet genutzt.
> ....



Gewährleistung ist keine Garantie.
Gewährleistung haftet nur bei Mängeln die schon zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs vorhanden waren, nicht Mängel die während des bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauchs auftreten - dafür wäre die Garantie zuständig und diese ist freiwillig und kann im Umfang vom Hersteller selbst bestimmt werden. Allgemeine Abnutzung im Gebrauch ist davon in der Regel ausgeschlossen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. August 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem bei den Elements war ja, soweit ich das verstanden habe, dass das Wasser von oben reinlief...und das kann es ja nun dank "Shimano Style"-Lasche nicht mehr.


Ja, oben und seitlich. Wenn man mal bei knapp über 0° durch eine Pfütze gefahren ist, und dann das eiskalte Wasser in den Schuh gelaufen ist... brrrr. Das kälteste Wasser in meiner Dusche war dann noch heiß im Vergleich, als ich wieder zuhause war. Bei Dauerregen halten sie auch nicht trocken, aber das haben sie ja auch nicht versprochen.
Die Highs sollten zumindest gegen das Spritzwasser schon Abhilfe schaffen.

Die Sealskinz-Socken kann ich übrigens durchaus empfehlen. Zwar haben sie das gleiche Problem, dass irgendwann das Wasser von oben reinläuft. Mit einer langen Regenhose wäre das dann weniger ein Problem, aber die zieht man ja auch nicht immer an. Bei Spritzwasser helfen sie aber ziemlich gut, und ich hatte auch nach 4h noch keine Probleme. Klar, nach ner Zeit sammelt sich da irgendwann natürlich der Schweiß.
Allerdings waren sie im Winter auch nicht die allerwärmsten Socken.


----------



## S-H-A (15. August 2016)

Mir ist heut wieder ein faustgroßer Stein vor den Fuß gescheppert. Ich mag die Impact. Mit meinem alten Freerider hätt's richtig weh getan.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. August 2016)

lpob schrieb:


> Aber ob eine wasserdichte Socken so hautverträglich ist, zumal wenn man sie 4h am Stück trägt?



Hautprobleme bekommst du da bestimmt keine, nur sind die Socken beim Starkregen nicht mehr dicht, wie ich auf einem Alpencross feststellen musste. Zum Glück haben wir in einer Hütte übernachtet, die im Keller noch den Ofen geheizt hatte und über Nacht wurde alles trocken.


----------



## racer57 (26. August 2016)

Hi Leute,
hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem GIRO Jacket Mid insbesondere was die Haltbarkeit der Sohle betrifft?
Ich hatte viele Schuhe anprobiert und ich bin dem dem hängen geblieben weil er so gut zu meinem schmalen Fuß passt. Aber nun nach gut einem Jahr, einem Alpencross und ca. 2000km mit Blackspire Flat Pedalen schaut der Schuh nicht mehr so gut aus...


----------



## Symion (27. August 2016)

Irgendwas machste mim rechten Fuß falsch, der linke schaut ja noch gut aus.

Pins töten alle Schuhe, meine Fiveten egel ob Freerider oder Impact sehen auch ziemlich schnell so aus.


----------



## _schwede (27. August 2016)

Ist doch nicht tragisch .. solange da kein Loch drin ist . Schließlich steht man ja auf Schrauben , das hinterlässt schon seine Spuren.


----------



## Flo7 (31. August 2016)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Shimano SH-AM7?

LG Flo


----------



## T212 (31. August 2016)

Ich fahre seit wenigen Tagen auf dem einen Rad Plattformpedale (DMR V12) mit Five Ten Freerider und habe jetzt ein echtes "Prinzessin auf der Erbse"-Problem: Ich spüre die Pins in der Fußsohle, so dass diese spätestens nach einer halben Stunde schmerzen.

Bisher bin ich an allen Rädern Klickies gefahren mit Shimano SH-M088, die Dinger haben mir nie das geringste Problem bereitet.

Kennt jemand Einlagen für die Five Ten, die richtig hart sind und damit die Belastung großflächiger verteilen?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. August 2016)

Ich würde eher kürzere Pins reinschrauben, wenn das ernsthaft ein Problem für dich darstellt. 
Die 5.10 brauchen jedenfalls keinesfalls besonders lange Schrauben um ordentlich Halt auf dem Pedal zu bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha0707 (17. November 2016)

Ich krame diesen Thread mal raus, da ich ein paar Fragen zu folgendem Schuh habe.
O'Neal Torque SPD




Zur Verdeutlichung der Sohle habe ich den grünen anstatt des von mir bestellten schwarzens Schuhs verlinkt.

Wenn ich richtig liege kann ich die auch mit SPD nutzen, wenn ich die Sohle entsprechend ausschneide.
Soweit so gut.
Da ich aber den Schuh auf einem Flatpedal einsetzen möchte stelle ich mir die grundsätzliche Frage nach Stabilität, Haltbarkeit der Sohle und Qualität des Obermaterials. Weiterhin interessiert mich die Belüftung und ob es Sinn macht diesen Schuh ganzjährig zum Pendeln einzusetzen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Thebike69 (17. November 2016)

Micha0707 schrieb:


> Ich krame diesen Thread mal raus, da ich ein paar Fragen zu folgendem Schuh habe.
> O'Neal Torque SPD
> 
> 
> ...



Kauf ihn mal und sag uns deine Meinung. 
Jeder hier fühlt und denkt anderst. 
Ich fahre Specialized und Addidas Schuhe. Der Perfekte ist der Adidas, gutes Fußbett, kein Fersenschlupf, guter Grip, Winter (dünne Baumwolle Socken und drüber dicke Merinosocken) wie Sommer Klimatechnisch guter Tretter. 
Specialized sehr harte Sohle, lange Einlaufzeit. Sonst im Adidas ebenbürtig


----------



## Micha0707 (17. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Kauf ihn mal und sag uns deine Meinung.
> Jeder hier fühlt und denkt anderst.
> Ich fahre Specialized und Addidas Schuhe. Der Perfekte ist der Adidas, gutes Fußbett, kein Fersenschlupf, guter Grip, Winter (dünne Baumwolle Socken und drüber dicke Merinosocken) wie Sommer Klimatechnisch guter Tretter.
> Specialized sehr harte Sohle, lange Einlaufzeit. Sonst im Adidas ebenbürtig




Speci kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht, den Adidas habe ich aber auch im Blick. Beim O#Neal gefällt mir halt des richtige Leder als Obermaterial, der Preis ist natürlich auch ein Kaufentscheid.

Ist eine Druckverteilung des Fußes auf einem Flatpedal eigentlich besser als bei einem SPD System?


----------



## Thebike69 (17. November 2016)

Nunja ein Flat ist etwas größer als die Look Klickis meines RR. 
Für mich fühlt sich die Druckverteilung auf dem Flat besser an.


----------



## Florent29 (17. November 2016)

Die Sohlen an SPD Systemen sind im Allgemeinen steifer - also kommt es wohl aufs Gleiche raus.


----------



## _Vader (17. November 2016)

@Florent29  Versteh ich das richtig, dass bei den Freerider Elements das Wasser jetzt nicht mehr reinläuft? Finde dazu nix in den Produktbeschreibungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (17. November 2016)

@_Vader Bei den Freerider Elements läuft das Wasser rein, weil das sind die "alten" Allwetter-Freeride ohne zusätzliche Lasche.
Bei den ELC läuft das Wasser immerhin nicht mehr über die Schnürung rein, aber weil es immer noch ein Halbschuh ist, kann man natürlich nicht von "dicht" sprechen.


----------



## _Vader (17. November 2016)

ah ok, danke. Ja komplett wasserdicht meinte ich auch nicht, aber wasser durch die schnürung ist halt eher kacke.


----------



## Florent29 (17. November 2016)

Die Lasche ist mit einem Klettverschluss fixiert - klar, nach 2h Dauerregen kommt da auch was durch. Aber gegen das übliche "Ich fahre durch eine Pfütze und das gesamte Wasser läuft mir in den Schuh" hilft die Lasche sehr gut.


----------



## Micha0707 (17. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Kauf ihn mal und sag uns deine Meinung.



Bestellt hatte ich ihn schon und eben wurde er geliefert.
Da nun keine Erfahrungen mit diesem Schuh bestehen muß ich ihn wohl behalten und selbst testen 

Im Gegensatz zu einem RR Schuh ist er sehr schwer, was mich nicht weiter stört. Das Obermaterial ist gut verarbeitet und noch recht steif und störrisch, was wohl am Leder liegt und sich mit längerem Tragen besser werden dürfte. Das Fußbett ist recht neutral ausgeformt, so dass es auf viele Füße passen dürfte. Die Sohle greift gut in die Pins und vermittelt ein sicheres Gefühl.

Da dies mein erster Flat Schuh ist kann ich nur sehr pauschal antworten und mit der Zeit feststellen, ob es ohne Klick was für mich ist.


----------



## fone (17. November 2016)

Für Flatpedale kauft man normalerweise Schuhe ohne spd-option.  Aber die sehr steife Sohle scheint dich ja nicht zu stören.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2016)

Den ONeal Torque kann man nicht auf Flats fahren, das hab nicht nur ich vergeblich versucht.
Das ist ein Klickpedalschuh!
Dicke brettharte Sohle aus steinhartem Gummi. 
Kein Gefühl, kein Grip.
Als es den damals für 25€ gab, haben den viele gekauft - der Bikemarkt ist jetzt noch voll davon. Meine gingen für kleines Geld nach Athen...


----------



## Florent29 (17. November 2016)

Eine steife Sohle spricht ja nicht gegen Flatpedal-Tauglichkeit - ich finde die normalen freerider zB viel zu weich und bevorzuge die steiferen Vxi und ELC.

Zu harter Gummi hingegen ist ein Problem. Zudem muss ja so eine Fußplatte irgendwo verankert sein - und das bedeutet, dass die Sohle nicht all zu tief ist. Tödlich bei langen Pins.


----------



## Micha0707 (17. November 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Den ONeal Torque kann man nicht auf Flats fahren, das hab nicht nur ich vergeblich versucht.
> Das ist ein Klickpedalschuh!
> Dicke brettharte Sohle aus steinhartem Gummi.
> Kein Gefühl, kein Grip.
> Als es den damals für 25€ gab, haben den viele gekauft - der Bikemarkt ist jetzt noch voll davon. Meine gingen für kleines Geld nach Athen...




Ich liebe Foren  Super!
Zwar nicht das was ich hören wollte, aber ein Grund die Schuhe doch nicht ausgiebig zu testen 
 Merci


----------



## sp00n82 (17. November 2016)

@Florent29
Hast du die EPS eigentlich inzwischen richtig testen können? Gab ja ein paar nasskalte Tage in letzter Zeit, wo sie gut reingepasst hätten.


----------



## Florent29 (17. November 2016)

@sp00n82 Ich hatte sie im Oktober ein Wochenende lang in Sasbachwalden dabei, da gab es zwar Pfützen aber noch keinen Regen - im nassen November musste ich aufgrund einer etwas hartnäckigen Stirnhöhlenentzündung auf der Couch weitertesten...

Die Steifigkeit und der Grip sind aber super, das kann ich schon mal vermelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brewmaster (19. November 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alles bis zum Schluss gelesen...  möchte trotzdem eben mal erwähnen , ich habe mir den NORTHWAVE ESCAPE EVO Trekking- Mountainbike Schuh schicken lassen und bin sau zufrieden . Da rutscht nix, man kann auch sehr gut mit den Schuhen gehen.
> Und vom Preis her sehr attraktive.
> Guckst du hier
> http://www.northwave.com/it/product/_escape_evo



Sind die Erfahrungen immer noch positiv? Vor allem wie schlägt er sich mit den Pins im Vergleich zu 5.10, frisst es die Sohle?
Wäre auch an denen interessiert, da ich in den Freeridern doch oft den nötigen Gripp beim laufen in Dreck vermisse.


----------



## hugolost (20. November 2016)

Ich hab sie seit Freitag und gestern direkt im Wald getestet. Haltetn schön Warm aber man schwitzt nicht drin. Sind Wasserfest so wie versprochen. Nach der Tour waren sie komplett Matischig, also einfach durch ein kleinen Bach gelaufen und sie waren wieder sauber. Auch das Laufen im Alltag klappt ohne Probleme. War heute mit dem Hund im Wald und hatte die EPS an.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. November 2016)

Meinst die halten im Winter besser warm als die klassischen Freerider? Hab mir nämlich die Zehen kürzlich bei leichten Minusgraden halb abgefroren und hätte jetzt gerne winddichte Schuhe, die schön warm halten.
Die sehen auf jeden Fall sehr schick aus!


----------



## hugolost (20. November 2016)

Ich hab nur den vergleich zu den VXI Impcat Low. Und da gegenüber sind sie Wärmer.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. November 2016)

hugolost schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den vergleich zu den VXI Impcat Low. Und da gegenüber sind sie Wärmer.



Wenn die nicht gar so teuer wären, würde ich ja glatt einen Versuch starten. So versuche ich es erstmal mit wärmeren Socken


----------



## sp00n82 (20. November 2016)

Wenns nur die Zehen sind, dann kann ich Zehenwärmer / Heatpacks empfehlen. Kleb ich mir oben auf die Socken, und die halten dann ca. 2-3 Stunden ganz gut warm (bzw. gerade noch eträglich). Aber wenns im Schuh zieht, oder da Nässe reinkommt, dann bringen die auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. November 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wenns nur die Zehen sind, dann kann ich Zehenwärmer / Heatpacks empfehlen. Kleb ich mir oben auf die Socken, und die halten dann ca. 2-3 Stunden ganz gut warm (bzw. gerade noch eträglich). Aber wenns im Schuh zieht, oder da Nässe reinkommt, dann bringen die auch nicht mehr viel.



Danke, ich probiere es jetzt erstmal mit Windstopper-Socken fürs Motorrad, die sind mit 20 Euro auch gerade noch bezahlbar.
Wobei ich auf die Winter-Freerider schon neidisch bin, die sind echt schick und wenn sie genauso warm halten, natürlich die bessere Alternative. Ich fahre nur knapp eine Stunde ins Büro, das sollte sich noch ohne externe Wärmezufuhr machen lassen


----------



## Florent29 (21. November 2016)

Vorsicht, wir reden hier anscheiunend über zwei verschiedene Schuhe!

EPS sind nicht gleich ELC. Ich habe die ELC, also diese hier:

http://www.fiveten.com/uk/bike/all-mountain/freerider-elc-psychedelic-red-blue

Die EPS hingegen sind die Nachfolger der alten Elements ohne zusätzliche Lasche über der Schnürung!


----------



## radler-29 (21. November 2016)

Der eine oder andere mag ja lachen  Diese Schuhe sind echt günstig, warm und bedingt Wasserdicht. Bedingt weil nach drei Stunden Pfützen Rallye geht dann doch mal was durch. Ich hatte vorher auch nach Bike Schuhe Winter geguckt. Bei den Preisen allerdings wurde mir doch schnell schwindelig . Ach übrigens. Diese Schuhe haben auf Flats echt supi Gripp. Also ich finde diese Schuhe 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Herren-WINTE...hash=item23448cee76:m:mExm1LS588vFhOPhjJPWhOA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (21. November 2016)

Ich teste jetzt mal die EPS, sollten demnächst hier eintreffen. Man hat mir gedroht, dass dieses Jahr den ganzen Winter durchgefahren wird.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. November 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere mag ja lachen  Diese Schuhe sind echt günstig, warm und bedingt Wasserdicht. Bedingt weil nach drei Stunden Pfützen Rallye geht dann doch mal was durch. Ich hatte vorher auch nach Bike Schuhe Winter geguckt. Bei den Preisen allerdings wurde mir doch schnell schwindelig . Ach übrigens. Diese Schuhe haben auf Flats echt supi Gripp. Also ich finde diese Schuhe
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Herren-WINTE...hash=item23448cee76:m:mExm1LS588vFhOPhjJPWhOA


Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die auch nur annähernd an den Grip von 5.10 rankommen... 
Welche Schuhe hattest du denn bisher zum Vergleich in Sachen "supi Grip"?


----------



## Brewmaster (21. November 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere mag ja lachen  Diese Schuhe sind echt günstig, warm und bedingt Wasserdicht. Bedingt weil nach drei Stunden Pfützen Rallye geht dann doch mal was durch. Ich hatte vorher auch nach Bike Schuhe Winter geguckt. Bei den Preisen allerdings wurde mir doch schnell schwindelig . Ach übrigens. Diese Schuhe haben auf Flats echt supi Gripp. Also ich finde diese Schuhe
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Herren-WINTE...hash=item23448cee76:m:mExm1LS588vFhOPhjJPWhOA



Kannste bitte mal was zum Northwave sagen wie oben geschrieben?


----------



## radler-29 (24. November 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die auch nur annähernd an den Grip von 5.10 rankommen...
> Welche Schuhe hattest du denn bisher zum Vergleich in Sachen "supi Grip"?


Northwave halbschuhe.


----------



## radler-29 (24. November 2016)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Kannste bitte mal was zum Northwave sagen wie oben geschrieben?


naja, ...ich hab die Dinger jetzt zwei Jahre. Mittlerweile hat sich in der Sohle ein kleines Loch eingearbeitet durch meine Pedale. Da ich aber doch schon viel fahre, denke ich das dass in ordnung geht und das ich die noch n Jahr fahren kann. Was den Gripp angeht, kann ich nur gut zu sagen. Beide genannten Schuhe rutschen kein Millimeter was natürlich auch an den Pedalen mit liegen kann.


----------



## Florent29 (24. November 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Northwave halbschuhe.



Es gibt Flat-Schuhe von Northwave?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brewmaster (24. November 2016)

Das sind Trekking Schuhe, laufen dort unter Allmountain.

Bin auch am überlegen, da beim laufen 5.10 einfach oft viel zu wenig gripp bieten und das teilweise grad im feuchten fast gefährlich ist.

Stelle mir aber aufgrund der Sohle es teilweise schwer vor richtig zu stehen durch die Profilierung.


----------



## decay (24. November 2016)

Bin die EPS heute mal gefahren, funktionieren wie die normalen Freerider in warm und dicht, sehr schön.

Hatte so 5C heute, war sehr angenehm. Problem ist jetzt, dass mich die Investition zwingt bei jedem Wetter zu fahren


----------



## dengdeng (25. November 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Eine steife Sohle spricht ja nicht gegen Flatpedal-Tauglichkeit - ich finde die normalen freerider zB viel zu weich und bevorzuge die steiferen Vxi und ELC.



Ich greife das mal auf: ich suche einen Flatpedal Schuh mit möglichst hoher(!) Steifigkeit, hab nur keine Lust, mir alle möglichen Varianten zur Ansicht schicken zu lassen und mit dem wirklichen Ausprobieren ist es ja dann auch so eine Sache.
Mir ist die Steifigkeit wichtig, weil ich dann das Gefühl habe, die Kraft viel besser übertragen zu bekommen. Momentan fahre ich SPD-Schuhe auf Käfigpedalen, weil der Grip für Flat leider nicht reicht, Klickpedale kann ich wegen Knieproblemen leider nicht fahren.
Käfigpedale sind für mich zwar auch kein großes Problem, aber selbst darauf ist der tritt mit den SPD-Schuhen nicht besonders gut.

Hat jemand Ideen / Erfahrungen zu besonders steifen Sohlen?


----------



## voon (25. November 2016)

Hm ... ich such auch noch Schuhe fuer die Ueberganszeit, bzw "warmer Winter", also trockene 0C etc. Fuers Schneebiken in den Alpen hab ich Lowa Trident II GTX, aber die sind zu heavy fuers normale Ausreiten ohne grosse Schneemanoever.

Ich bind a hin und her gerissen .. man liest soviel. Die einen raten zu den klassischen 5.10 EPS, andere meinen vergiss wasserdichte Schuhe, da laeuft alles oben rein und du hast nen See, lieber Schnelltrocknende Trekkingschuhe etc plus Sealskinz usw *gruebel*.

Bei den Trekkern gaebs ja ziemlich viel Auswahl und die waeren auch im gelaende perfekt ... aber haben oft mittig geschwungene Sohlen, nicht flach ... also sowas wie Adidas Terrex AX 2.0 MID GTX... auch sehr leicht, GoreTex etc.. evtl etwas zu weich.


----------



## decay (25. November 2016)

Kannst die EPS ja auch mit Sealskinz tragen


----------



## voon (25. November 2016)

Grins ja, das schon ... der andere wuerd aber das Wasser wieder rausdunsten  Zudem haben 5.10 im Matsch oder etwas Schnee wohl einen extrem schlechten Stand mit der flachen Gummisohle wenn man mal irgendwo ein paar Schritte gehen will oder muss. Hin und her.....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. November 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Kannst die EPS ja auch mit Sealskinz tragen



Ich hab jetzt diese Windstopper-Socken, zum über die Baumwollsocken ziehen und bis 0 Grad taugen die auch mit den klassischen Freeridern, weil sie den Wind super fernhalten:
https://www.amazon.de/Motorrad-WINDSTOPPER-Unterziehsocken-Knöchelschutz-Kältschutz/dp/B00T3FRQDW

Unter 0 Grad würde ich wohl auch hohe EPS + Windstopper Socken nehmen, zumindest bei Fahrten > 30 Minuten!


----------



## voon (26. November 2016)

Ich hab fuer alles Herbstige normale Freeride High bestellt ... und Sealskinz Mid Socken  (mann sind diese Socken teuer).


----------



## Baxter75 (26. November 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Ich hab fuer alles Herbstige normale Freeride High bestellt ... und Sealskinz Mid Socken  (mann sind diese Socken teuer).



Teuer aber auch gut


----------



## xalex (29. November 2016)

dengdeng schrieb:


> Ich greife das mal auf: ich suche einen Flatpedal Schuh mit möglichst hoher(!) Steifigkeit, hab nur keine Lust, mir alle möglichen Varianten zur Ansicht schicken zu lassen und mit dem wirklichen Ausprobieren ist es ja dann auch so eine Sache.
> Mir ist die Steifigkeit wichtig, weil ich dann das Gefühl habe, die Kraft viel besser übertragen zu bekommen. Momentan fahre ich SPD-Schuhe auf Käfigpedalen, weil der Grip für Flat leider nicht reicht, Klickpedale kann ich wegen Knieproblemen leider nicht fahren.
> Käfigpedale sind für mich zwar auch kein großes Problem, aber selbst darauf ist der tritt mit den SPD-Schuhen nicht besonders gut.
> 
> Hat jemand Ideen / Erfahrungen zu besonders steifen Sohlen?



Die Specialized 2FO sind schon recht steif. Der Grip ist okay, nicht so gut wie bei  5 10, aber ausreichend. Der Sohlenverschleiß ist aber sehr hoch
Mehr Grip und trotzdem noch steifer waren meine alten 5 10 hellcat, das war mir sogar fast schon zu steif. Die SPD Platte einfach drinenn lassen, hat nicht gestört. Aber super robuster Schuh, war ich bis auf die Laufeigenschaften (besonders bei Matsch) sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Dezember 2016)

Schade, dass es die 2FO nur für Klickpedale gibt, fast schon seltsam, sonst wäre das eine durchaus ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz für 5.10.


----------



## Netze (2. Dezember 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Schade, dass es die 2FO nur für Klickpedale gibt, fast schon seltsam, sonst wäre das eine durchaus ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz für 5.10.


Hi,
das ist so nicht richtig. Es gibt eigentlich 2 Versione, Clip und Flat. 
https://www.specialized.com/de/de/shoes/2fo-flat/105648 Ich hab unter anderem die 2FO für Flats und bin recht zufrieden. Allerdings sind die zu dieser Jahreszeit recht "luftig". Nach ca. 2500km sieht die Sohle auch noch o.k. aus.
Steifer als meine adidas sind die schon, dafür kann man mit dem adidas besser im Matsch laufen, weil die Sohlenstruktur mehr Grip bietet. Das heisst, die Sohle ist im Zehen- und Fersenbereich quer profiliert.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Dezember 2016)

Netze schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist so nicht richtig. Es gibt eigentlich 2 Versione, Clip und Flat.
> https://www.specialized.com/de/de/shoes/2fo-flat/105648 Ich hab unter anderem die 2FO für Flats und bin recht zufrieden. Allerdings sind die zu dieser Jahreszeit recht "luftig".



Danke für die Info, ich hatte die leider nur als SPD gefunden, dann lohnt es sich ja etwas intensiver zu suchen!
Die Freerider sind zur Zeit auch viel zu luftig, da friest du dir die Zehen ab. Mit den Impact habe ich bisher aber noch nicht gefroren, da braucht es bei um die 0 Grad noch nichtmal Windstopper-Socken.


----------



## Netze (2. Dezember 2016)

Gerne, ich hab mir jetzt noch die EPS geholt, mal schauen wie die so sind.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Dezember 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, ich hatte die leider nur als SPD gefunden, dann lohnt es sich ja etwas intensiver zu suchen!
> Die Freerider sind zur Zeit auch viel zu luftig, da friest du dir die Zehen ab. Mit den Impact habe ich bisher aber noch nicht gefroren, da braucht es bei um die 0 Grad noch nichtmal Windstopper-Socken.


Du glücklicher, ich brauch auch bei den Impact High Heatpads an den Zehen, ansonsten wird das zu kalt.
Wobei, Windstopper-Socken per se hab ich noch nicht probiert, nur die normalen (Merino usw usf) Thermo-Socken.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## decay (2. Dezember 2016)

Also warm hält der EPS, das Problem der kalten Zehen ist imho eher eins, dass sie sich kaum noch bewegen oder 'abgeklemmt' werden beim Pedalieren. Wind geht durch den EPS auch nicht, bin ganz glücklich damit.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Dezember 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine Zehen sind mittlerweile so empfindlich, dass auch Impact+Windstoppersocken nicht mehr helfen.
> Spätestens nach 1h bei -5° ist Schluss.
> Ob es wohl hilft, sich Schuhe in halber Nummer größer zu nehmen, damit man noch die Zehen wackeln kann...?
> Oder hat man dann keinen Halt im Schuh?
> Mit den EPS wär der Versuch nicht ganz billig...


Mein Impacts sind tatsächlich eine halbe bis eine Nummer größer als meine sonstigen (Frühjahr-, Sommer-, Herbst-) FiveTens. Mit der hier beschriebenen Fersenhalt-Schnürung rutsche ich damit auch nicht allzu sehr im Schuh herum: http://www.lauftipps.ch/optimale-laufausruestung/laufschuhe/fersenhalt-schnuerung/


----------



## _schwede (2. Dezember 2016)

Öfter mal eine kurze Pause einlegen, dann werden die Füße auch wieder warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (2. Dezember 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine Zehen sind mittlerweile so empfindlich, dass auch Impact+Windstoppersocken nicht mehr helfen.
> Spätestens nach 1h bei -5° ist Schluss.
> Ob es wohl hilft, sich Schuhe in halber Nummer größer zu nehmen, damit man noch die Zehen wackeln kann...?
> Oder hat man dann keinen Halt im Schuh?
> Mit den EPS wär der Versuch nicht ganz billig...



Ich kann in all meiner Schuhe ( Incl Alltagsschuhen) mit den Zehen wackeln da ich immer min 1/2 cm Platz nach vorne habe.
Gibt nix schlimmeres als wenn man im Schuh vorne mit den Zehen anstößt
Halt hat man trotzdem.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Dezember 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine Zehen sind mittlerweile so empfindlich, dass auch Impact+Windstoppersocken nicht mehr helfen.
> Spätestens nach 1h bei -5° ist Schluss.
> Ob es wohl hilft, sich Schuhe in halber Nummer größer zu nehmen, damit man noch die Zehen wackeln kann...?
> Oder hat man dann keinen Halt im Schuh?
> Mit den EPS wär der Versuch nicht ganz billig...



Die EPS werden dir hier höchstwahrscheinlich keine Besserung bringen, denn auch der Impact ist vorne recht gut isoliert.
Fährst du ausschließlich mit Windstopper-Socken?

Ich habe warme Baumwollsocken und darüber dann zusätzlich Motorrad-Windstopper Socken.
Mit den Impact fahre ich damit jeden Tag 50 km, bei Spitzen-Geschwindigkeiten um die 44 km/h und es ist sowohl früh morgens als auch Abends damit eher zu warm als zu kalt 
Unter der Hose trage ich an Tagen < 0 Grad allerdings noch eine lange Unterhose, die bis unter den Knöchel geht und wo die beiden Socken noch drüber liegen, vielleicht macht das den Unterschied? Auch ist meine Winterjacke so warm, dass die Wärme eher einen Weg sucht aus dem Körper zu gelangen, was den Extremitäten sicher nicht schadet.
Und natürlich sollte vorne Platz sein die Zehen ein bisserl zu bewegen, das ist aber bei meinen ansonsten recht straff sitzenden Impact auch der Fall.

Hab aktuell eher das Problem, dass ich mit einer dritten Unterhose fahren müsste um in dem Bereich auch nicht zu frieren


----------



## murmel04 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde der EPS ist schon deutlich winddichter als der Impact, bei dem zieht es teilweise schon ganz kräftig durch.
Zusätzlich ist der EPS wasserdicht.
Also ich war im November an einem Dauerregentag unterwegs und hatte am Abend trockene Füße im Gegensatz zu denen die mit dem Impact fuhren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich finde der EPS ist schon deutlich winddichter als der Impact, bei dem zieht es teilweise schon ganz kräftig durch.
> Zusätzlich ist der EPS wasserdicht.



Der EPS soll halt auch gefüttert sein, insofern kann das schon ein bisserl was bringen, aber der Unterschied soll nach ersten Berichten nicht sensationell groß sein. Da wären weitere Berichte der Nutzer hilfreich.
Mein Impact ist im Bereich der Zehen definitiv absolut winddicht, keine Ahnung was für ein Modell das sein soll, bei dem es kräftig durchzieht.
Im Bereich der Lasche/Zunge kann man wahrscheinlich noch Verbesserungen erzielen, wenn der EPS dort eine dichte Verbindung zwischen den Seiten der Zunge und dem Schuh hat. Dann willst du diesen Schuh abseits vom Winter allerdings definitiv nicht anziehen


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich finde der EPS ist schon deutlich winddichter als der Impact, bei dem zieht es teilweise schon ganz kräftig durch.
> Zusätzlich ist der EPS wasserdicht.
> Also ich war im November an einem Dauerregentag unterwegs und hatte am Abend trockene Füße im Gegensatz zu denen die mit dem Impact fuhren.




Ich habe in meinen Impact High immer trockene Füsse bei Regen


----------



## Pixelsign (4. Dezember 2016)

Erstaunlich wie wie sehr sich das Fuß-Temperatur-Management von Mensch zu Mensch unterscheidet. Ich fahre bei -5° Nike Free 5.0 Schuhe mit stinknormalen Socken und meine Füße sind auch nach 2 Stunden im Matsch wunderbar warm  . Muss wohl mit der Blutzirkulation zusammenhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (4. Dezember 2016)

Hatte bisher, vor allem im Herbst/Winter, vorwiegend den Freerider Elements. Seit September bin ich mit dem Freerider EPS (High) unterwegs. Trotz reichlich Matsch im Herbst, zum Teil war die Farbe des Schuhs nicht mehr erkennbar, blieben die Füße trocken. In letzter Zeit haben wir auch wieder kalte Temperaturen, zum Teil um den Gefrierpunkt, aber die EPS halten die Füße deutlich wärmer als die Elements. Gestern erst wieder eine 5-stündige Ausfahrt gemacht: Füße schön warm und trocken geblieben und ich hatte dabei extra keine warmen Socken an.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Dezember 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie wie sehr sich das Fuß-Temperatur-Management von Mensch zu Mensch unterscheidet. Ich fahre bei -5° Nike Free 5.0 Schuhe mit stinknormalen Socken und meine Füße sind auch nach 2 Stunden im Matsch wunderbar warm  . Muss wohl mit der Blutzirkulation zusammenhängen.



Noch schlimmer ist, wenn es von der Tagesform abhängt


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Dezember 2016)

Mir reichen die Adidas Terrex mit irgendwelchen Socken vollkommen. 
Das ihr alle auf diese fürchterlichen 5.10 abfahrt is mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Epictetus (7. Dezember 2016)

Warum fürchterlich?


----------



## decay (7. Dezember 2016)

Weil er sie fürchterlich findet sollten das alle anderen eben auch so sehen 
Die Impacts find ich auch rein optisch schlimm, die Freerider und Freerider EPS sind doch ausser für Tragetouren sehr gute Flat-Schuhe.


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2016)

Außer der Optik gibt es an 5.10 nicht viel auszusetzen. Und das ist zum Glück Geschmackssache. Und ne gute Auswahl. Für jeden Fuß und jeden Einsatzzweck was dabei.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Dezember 2016)

Optik is Geschmacksache...klar. 
Ich find die Verarbeitung einfach mies. 
Und ja ich hab schon einige 5.10 besessen und früher oder später zerlegt.


----------



## decay (7. Dezember 2016)

Hm, ich hab nur die Freerider, Sohle wird halt mal durch sein irgendwann, aber im Moment machen sie keine Macken, fahr so zw. 6-15h die Woche wenns geht. Kommt aber wohl auch auf die Pedale drauf an, ich hab nicht so massiv lange Pins, noch dazu aus Alu.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Dezember 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab nur die Freerider, Sohle wird halt mal durch sein irgendwann, aber im Moment machen sie keine Macken, fahr so zw. 6-15h die Woche wenns geht. Kommt aber wohl auch auf die Pedale drauf an, ich hab nicht so massiv lange Pins, noch dazu aus Alu.


Das die Sohle früher oder später die Grätsche macht is klar, da gibt's auch nix zu meckern. 
Aber das teilweise die Sohle abfällt weilt der Kleber nit hält oder Nähte aufgehen is halt mies. 
Bei meinen alten MacAskill hat sich damals das Fussbett komplett aufgelöst...war auch stark
Deswegen bin ich auf Terrex umgestiegen. Verarbeitung is deutlich besser...Passform auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Das die Sohle früher oder später die Grätsche macht is klar, da gibt's auch nix zu meckern.
> Aber das teilweise die Sohle abfällt weilt der Kleber nit hält oder Nähte aufgehen is halt mies.
> Bei meinen alten MacAskill hat sich damals das Fussbett komplett aufgelöst...war auch stark
> Deswegen bin ich auf Terrex umgestiegen. Verarbeitung is deutlich besser...Passform auch.



Das hört man häufiger, ja. Ist mir persönlich aber noch nicht passiert.Bei 3 Paaren. Und bei Bekannten bisher auch keine Probleme bekannt.  Bei den Kletterschuhen hatte ich ständig Probleme wg schlechter Verarbeitung. Soll sich aber verbessert haben.


----------



## Epictetus (7. Dezember 2016)

Hab auch 3 Paare Freerider und bislang keine Probleme mit dem Schuh selbst. Den Schnürsenkel hat es mir mal abgerissen bei nem Sturz als ich im Pedal hängen belieben bin, aber sonst gab es nix.


----------



## warumich (8. Dezember 2016)

ich hab ziemlich warme füsse, sprich imer sommer schwitze ich auch mal am fuss

jetzt überlege ich den aktuellen freerider zukaufen. 
ist der hohe am knöchel arg warm? 
sonst irgendwelche nachteile des hohen modells ggb. der normalen?


----------



## Florent29 (9. Dezember 2016)

test zum thema:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...Freerider-EPS-High,18048#product-reviews/2577


----------



## decay (9. Dezember 2016)

Ja, kann man so unterschreiben. Im Moment ist es allerdings schön trocken draussen, durch die paar Pfützen die auf den Trails sind wird das Ding sicher nicht nass. Denke ich werd den gut bis März-April so fahren können bevor er zu warm wird. Zehen sind trotzdem ab und an kalt, aber das kommt vom Pedalieren, hatte ich auch in Winter-SPD Schuhen immer, wenn man sie etwas bewegt wirds besser.


----------



## hardtails (20. Februar 2017)

habt ihr mit den five ten eigentlich lauferfahrung?
also nicht schieben beim mtb sondern im alltag auf der straße
hält da die sohle einigermaßen oder bricht die bei zuviel laufen? läuft sie sich schnell ab
ich brauch zum normal laufen ne möglichst feste sohle daher der gendanke an die five ten

und um wieviel wärmer ist der freerider elements zum normalen freerider? ist der unterschied groß?


----------



## Florent29 (20. Februar 2017)

Inzwischen konnte ich meine Freerider ELC ausgiebig testen... 




 

http://www.fiveten.com/us/freerider-elc-psychedelic-yellow

...und gebe daher einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht.

Der Grip auf dem Pedal ist vergleichbar mit meinen ganz normalen Freerider (beides Phantom Gummi) und fast so gut wie meine Vxi (MI6). Passform ist ebenfalls identisch mit dem normalen Freerider. Die Sohlöe hingegen ist etwas steifer, etwa zwischen Freerider und Freerider Vxi.

Der Schuh ist kein "echter" Winterschuh, weil nicht zusätzlich gefüttert. Er ist aber, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ausreichend wind- und wasserdicht, so lange das Wasser nicht in Strömen am Bein entlang von oben reinfließt. Mit Woll- oder Skisocken bleibt der Fuß auch bei Minustemperaturen ausreichend warm und trocken.

Die Oberfläche ist superleicht abwaschbar und zieht erst gar keinen Dreck an. Sehr praktisch ist auch die Lasche, die nicht nur vor Wasser und Wind schützt, sondern auch die Schnürsenkel aus dem Weg hält. Gäbe es einen fiveten mit besserer Belüftung und so einer Lasche, würde ich ihn kaufen.


----------



## Dominik19xx (20. Februar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> habt ihr mit den five ten eigentlich lauferfahrung?
> also nicht schieben beim mtb sondern im alltag auf der straße
> hält da die sohle einigermaßen oder bricht die bei zuviel laufen? läuft sie sich schnell ab
> ich brauch zum normal laufen ne möglichst feste sohle daher der gendanke an die five ten
> ...


Meine Lauferfahrung beschränkt sich auf ab und zu mal wenn die Strasenschuhe dreckig sind etc. Generell werden meine Freerider(ganz Normale kein Elements/ Macaskill etc.) eher zum Rad fahren benutzt. Von daher kann ich nicht so viel zur Haltbarkeit sagen. Aber so lange wie die die Pedal Pins überleben hat das noch kein normaler Schuh auch nur annähernd geschafft. Von daher werden die wohl auch auf der Straße entsprechend lange halten.
Was die gehofft festen Sohle angeht muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Ich persönlich finde sie jetzt nicht so viel fester als Alltagsschuhe. (Wenn es wirklich fest sei soll würde ich ernsthaft Downhill Klickschuhe in Erwägung ziehen. Die laufen sich entsprechend aber auch unbequemer)


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Februar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> habt ihr mit den five ten eigentlich lauferfahrung?
> also nicht schieben beim mtb sondern im alltag auf der straße
> hält da die sohle einigermaßen oder bricht die bei zuviel laufen? läuft sie sich schnell ab
> ich brauch zum normal laufen ne möglichst feste sohle daher der gendanke an die five ten
> ...


Ich hab 1 paar freerider jetzt seit 2 jahren so im einsatz die sohle hält einwanfrei und auch der rest ist top 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (20. Februar 2017)

Der Verschleiß hängt ja maßgeblich vom Pedal ab. Das kann man nur schwer vergleichen. Auf meinen Hope F20 mit eher stumpfen Pins halten die Sohlen ganz ordentlich.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> habt ihr mit den five ten eigentlich lauferfahrung?
> also nicht schieben beim mtb sondern im alltag auf der straße
> hält da die sohle einigermaßen oder bricht die bei zuviel laufen?



Ich habe gar keine anderen Schuhe mehr im Einsatz als 5.10 sowie Büroschuhe und in den Freerider kannst du problemlos auch längere Strecken laufen, denn die Sohle ist vernäht und weich genug. Bisher habe ich nur an meinem ältesten und meistgenutzten Spitfire Auflösungserscheinungen an der Sohle und dort ist es wegen der Pedal-Pins, aber trotzdem noch keine Einschränkungen bei der Nutzung.
Wenn ich das mit Nike-Laufschuhen vergleiche, wo sich nach ein paar Wochen schon vorne die Sohle ablöst und zwei Schuhe aus dem gleichen Karton verschieden aussehen, das ist bei 5.10 schon eine ganz andere Qualitäts-Liga.


----------



## Nemessis44 (14. März 2017)

Habe seit ca. zwei Jahren die Adidas Terrex Solo im Einsatz.
Halten gut am Flatpedal und hatte bis dato keine Probleme.

https://www.amazon.de/Adidas-Terrex-M22270-Trekking-Wanderschuhe/dp/B00KVFPGHG


----------



## Pixelsign (14. März 2017)

Die OWN FR-01 Schuhe dürften für den ein oder anderen auch interessant sein. Besonderheiten sind das auswechselbare Innenleben (Sommer/Winter) und Größen nach gemessener Fußlänge.


----------



## hardtails (14. März 2017)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Die OWN FR-01 Schuhe dürften für den ein oder anderen auch interessant sein. Besonderheiten sind das auswechselbare Innenleben (Sommer/Winter) und Größen nach gemessener Fußlänge.


Kinder Schuhe?


----------



## Pixelsign (14. März 2017)

Nope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. März 2017)

Hm, sehen aus wie Kart- oder Formel1-Schuhe. Das D3O in der Sohle könnte aber eine recht gute Idee sein, Vibramsohlen waren aber bisher den FiveTens an Grip nicht ebenbürtig.
Ich muss da mal auf Tests warten, und auch wie die so in Natura aussehen. Gewöhnungsbedürftig auf jeden Fall mal, und der Preis von 220€ ist auch erstmal kein Schnapper.


----------



## S-H-A (15. März 2017)

Vibram ist fast ebenbürtig. Es kommt auf die Mischung an. Generell hat Vibram mehr auf Haltbarkeit gesetzt. Das Stealthgummi von 5.10 ist im Vergleich mega gut bei kälteren Temp. Schon vor 15 Jahren bei Kletterschuhen(Stealth c4). Ab 20 Grad aber wird es dann so weich das es zwar richtig gut auf dem Pedal klebt aber auch irre schnell verschleißt(Stealth c1). Ich denke wenn ein Bikeschuhhersteller bereit ist mit Vibram zusammenzuarbeiten hat Vibram ein schönes Gummi in der Schublade.


----------



## Pixelsign (15. März 2017)

Ein Review gibts z.B. von NSMB. Die schwarze Ausführung finde ich eigentlich äußerst schlicht weil sich die Schuhe scheinbar sehr eng an den Fuß anschmiegen. Wenn man sich da Schuhe von Herstellern wie Fiveten, Specialized, Shimano etc. mit deren fetten Ausführungen im Skaterstyle anschaut, sind die OWN schon fast angenehm langweilig.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. März 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Vibram ist fast ebenbürtig. Es kommt auf die Mischung an. Generell hat Vibram mehr auf Haltbarkeit gesetzt. Das Stealthgummi von 5.10 ist im Vergleich mega gut bei kälteren Temp. Schon vor 15 Jahren bei Kletterschuhen(Stealth c4). Ab 20 Grad aber wird es dann so weich das es zwar richtig gut auf dem Pedal klebt aber auch irre schnell verschleißt(Stealth c1). Ich denke wenn ein Bikeschuhhersteller bereit ist mit Vibram zusammenzuarbeiten hat Vibram ein schönes Gummi in der Schublade.


Für den Preis müssten die dann aber auch 3 mal so lange halten. Zumindest wenn man nach dem UVP geht, aber bei so kleinen Firmen sind Rabattaktionen ja verständlicherwese eher selten. Die normalen FiveTen Freerider kriegt man ja immer mal wieder für 70€.


----------



## _Vader (16. März 2017)

Ich find die Idee von einem eng Anliegenden Schuh ziemlich klasse. Vieleicht auch bisschen mehr Qualitäten, welche "normale" Sportschuhe mitbringen. Der Preis ist mir allerdings zu happig. Allerdins der der fiveten auch, wenn sie nicht im Angebot sind.
Für über 120€ ann man eigtl  bisschen mehr erwarten als nur ne gute Sohle und Haltbarkeit. In anderen Bereichen find ich sie nämlich ziemlich schlecht. Klobig, liegen nicht richtig an, schwer, ich hab sofort schwitzige Füße wenn ich sie anziehe, usw.  Hat  jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder liegt es an meinem Modell? (Freereider EPS low)


----------



## Timo S. (16. März 2017)

Ich fahr den Impact VXi, vom Pedalhalt find ich ihn super, allerdings nervt mich diese belüftungsfreie Konstruktion gewaltig.
Ich versteh da die Hersteller nicht, das ist am Kunden bzw. am praktischen Nutzen vorbei konstruiert, selbst bei den Rennradschuhen haben die den Trend aufgegriffen...


----------



## sp00n82 (17. März 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Ich find die Idee von einem eng Anliegenden Schuh ziemlich klasse. Vieleicht auch bisschen mehr Qualitäten, welche "normale" Sportschuhe mitbringen. Der Preis ist mir allerdings zu happig. Allerdins der der fiveten auch, wenn sie nicht im Angebot sind.
> Für über 120€ ann man eigtl  bisschen mehr erwarten als nur ne gute Sohle und Haltbarkeit. In anderen Bereichen find ich sie nämlich ziemlich schlecht. Klobig, liegen nicht richtig an, schwer, ich hab sofort schwitzige Füße wenn ich sie anziehe, usw.  Hat  jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder liegt es an meinem Modell? (Freereider EPS low)


Die EPS sind Winterschuhe, die würde ich bei jetzigen Temperaturen nicht mehr anziehen wollen.


----------



## _Vader (17. März 2017)

ja weiß ich, aber auch im winter war der tragecomfort eher gering. Statt warm und trocken waren sie auch bei -10 Grad sofort schwitzig und deshalb auch leicht kühl. (Trockenes wetter, -10 grad und sonnenschein) wollte mir eigtl noch ein paar sommerschuhe holen, allerdings nicht wenn es da nicht welche gibt, die in der hinsicht besser sind. Lebt ihr einfach damit oder kennt ihr das problem nicht?


----------



## murmel04 (17. März 2017)

Also das der EPS schwitzig wird kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Hatte ihn letztes Jahr im Oktober als noch sonnig und warm war mal an und war erstaunt das er mir nicht zu warm war. 
Ich mag ihn ganz gern .

Einziger und für mich größter Minuspunkt ist die Sohle, auf Schnee und richtig Matsch absolut nicht zu gebrauchen.
Wobei bei -10 und Schnee hab ich dann einen Salomon Schuh an.

Zur Zeit habe ich den normalen Impact an, den bis ca 20 grad evtl auch mehr.
Dann kommt der Freerider Elements oder ein normaler Freerider.
Schwitzig sind alle dann, damit kann und muss ich leben.
Ansonsten helfen nur Sandalen


----------



## decay (17. März 2017)

Schwitzig fand ich sie jetzt nicht sonderlich, ich hab natürlich im Zehenbereich gefroren (der Kollege mit Wölfhammer Schuh aber genauso). Also immer schön Zehen bewegen  (Temperaturbereich bis -14C mal diesen Winter).

Denke ich werde nächsten Winter mal dickere Socken reinziehen, die Isolation ist jetzt auch nicht soooo mächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2017)

Da ich im Sommer eh schwitze ,kommts auf die Füße auch nicht mehr drauf an ,fahre mit den Impact High .


----------



## sp00n82 (18. März 2017)

Ab so ca. 10 Grad plus hab ich bei den EPS (High) geschwitzt. Aber natürlich auch mit entsprechend dicken Socken, mit dünnen Socken sind mir die Schuhe dann einfach zu groß.  Aber das hab ich bei der Größenauswahl ja so eingeplant.
Ansonsten hatte ich im Sommer bisher immer die normalen Freerider mit Mesh-Gewebe und dünnen Sommersöckchen an. Dieses Jahr muss ich mal schauen, ich glaube ich komme mit den dünnen Sohlen nicht mehr so zurecht. Momentan hab ich den Impact Low, aber wir haben hier schon an den 20°C gekratzt, und da wurde der dann schon recht warm.


----------



## _Vader (18. März 2017)

ok, danke jungs. Werd dann doch mal einen testen. Auf die sohle will man ja eigtl nicht mehr verzichten..


----------



## HighFish (18. März 2017)

Hat hier jemand schon den Adidas Terrex Trail Protect ausprobiert? Der interessiert mich schon sehr und der Preis hat sich bei 115€ eingependelt. Da hat man dann wieder die Stealth Sohle. 
Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren die 2FO und kann keineswegs klagen. Im Sommer nicht zu warm und den nicht vorhandenen Winter rund um Düsseldorf schaffe ich mit denen und Sealskinz auch locker. Und die trocknen schnell. Der Grip ist nicht ganz so gut wie bei Stealth, aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## murmel04 (18. März 2017)

Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann einen Freerider mit der Sohle vom Impact.
Die ist mir lieber als diese dünne recht schnell weich werdende vom Freerider.


----------



## Trialar (25. März 2017)

So, habe den Thread jetzt mal grob durchgewälzt. Finde persönlich die Five Ten von der Sohle her gut, aber find sie viel zu massiv und ehrlich gesagt grottenhässlich. Gibts keine Bikeschuhe für Flatpedals, welche sportlich geschnitten sind und auch ansprechend aussehen. Komm mir in den Five Ten immer wie n 14-Jähriger vor.
Die, die ich in diesem Thread jetzt von der Form her ansprechend fand, kosten entweder über 200€, oder gibt's nicht mehr. Hab ich was übersehen? Mir würds ja son Kestrel mit der normalen Sole auch schon tun.


----------



## S-H-A (25. März 2017)

Ich bin immer wieder froh einen so "massiven" Schuh zu tragen. Mir fliegen oft Steine vor die Füße, oder ich bleib an einem Stein hängen wenn ich mal das Pedal verliere. Deswegen trage ich den Impact. Scheiß auf die Optik, einen schönen Menschen kann nichts entstellen


----------



## Jojo10 (25. März 2017)

Ich sach nur Adidas Trail Cross SL.


----------



## _Vader (25. März 2017)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=CM7727Oy8tICFcSRGwod-JkCVg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (25. März 2017)

Ich streif halt zum Beispiel ständig an der Schwinge hinten und dann steh ich immer unbewusst total krumm auf den Pedalen oder wander mit dem Fuß immer weiter nach außen.


----------



## Placib87 (4. April 2017)

Hab mir nun auch 5-10 freerider geholt, da ich in meinen merrel immer vom Pedal abrutsche.

Frage: sollte man die Pins vom Pedal abschrauben, oder muss sich die Sohle da "reinbohren"?
Ohne Pins hält sich die Sohle wohl länger... 

Ich hab mir schon überlegt, glatte Kunststoff Pedale zu kaufen, da müsste man doch den besten grip haben.


----------



## hardtails (4. April 2017)

wie willst du ohne pins grip haben


----------



## Placib87 (4. April 2017)

Auf der ebenen Fläche, haftreibung?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. April 2017)

Pedale lassen, wie sie sind.
Natürlich bohren sich die Pins in die Sohle, genau das sollen sie ja auch. Das hält der Schuh schon aus, dafür ist er gemacht.
Wie willst Du auf einem glatten Kunststoffpedal Grip haben? Die Sohle hat doch keine Saugnäpfe...


----------



## murmel04 (4. April 2017)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Hab mir nun auch 5-10 freerider geholt, da ich in meinen merrel immer vom Pedal abrutsche.
> 
> Frage: sollte man die Pins vom Pedal abschrauben, oder muss sich die Sohle da "reinbohren"?
> Ohne Pins hält sich die Sohle wohl länger...
> ...



Kann es sein das du den Sinn der Pedal und Schuhkombi nicht verstanden hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. April 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich aktuell/noch wasserdichte 5-10? Die VXI waren wasserdicht, oder?
Oh, die neuen Freerider Pro sehen ja direkt gut aus!









Placib87 schrieb:


> Auf der ebenen Fläche, Haftreibung?


Funktioniert aber nur wenn du auch eine Normalkraft auf die Fläche bringst, das kannst du aber beim Mountainbiken in den entscheidenden Situationen eben nicht.


----------



## _Vader (4. April 2017)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Auf der ebenen Fläche, haftreibung?


Überlegung ist gar nicht so falsch, allerdings würde ich den Reibungskoeffizient von Gummi auf Aluminium höher schätzen als von Gummi auf Kunststoff. Hab aber auf die schnelle keine Zahlen gefunden. (Nasser Kunststoff ist übrigens der Tod. Auch mit Pins..)
Aber ich würde auch sagen, dass man es so nur sehr theoretisch abschätzen kann. In der Praxis sieht das schon anders aus, weil der Anpressdruck der Schuhe niemals konstant ist. Kurven und Unebenheiten usw. Da kann es locker passieren, dass man auch mal fast keine Last auf einem Fuß hat und schon ist man weg vom Pedal. Deswegen die Pins, die haben noch Kraftübertragung bei 0 Last. 

Bei konstanter Normalkraft auf das Pedal (also Asphaltstraße bsplsweise) kann es möglich sein, dass die Haftreibung ohne Pins größer ist, als mit Pins. Da die Pins "Unebenheiten" darstellen und durch die Elastizität des Gummis der Normalkraft entgegen wirken. Ist aber nur ne grobe Überlegung.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich aktuell/noch wasserdichte 5-10? Die VXI waren wasserdicht, oder?


Die VXi (Elements) waren auch nur wasserabweisend, an "dicht" kommt wohl am ehesten der EPS ran. Der ist aber viel zu warm für die momentanen Temperaturen. Der von dir verlinkte Freerider Pro ist auch nur "drying more quickly", von wasserabweisend oder gar -dicht stand da nichts.
Es gibt noch den Freerider Elements (ohne VXi), der auch wasserabweisend ist. Ich habe beide, und der alte VXi Elements kommt mir da sogar besser geeignet vor.


... und die FiveTen Homepage habe ich während meiner Suche anscheinend kaputt gemacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





// Edit
Bei BC steht auch beim Freerider Pro wasserabweisend, auf der FiveTen-Homepage stand nix davon. Aber da kann ich ja gerade nicht nachgucken, weil siehe oben.

// Edit 2
Seite geht wieder. Bei den Pros steht da "weather-resistant upper". Kann sich jeder selbst zusammenreimen, was eine "wetterresistente" Oberfläche denn so sein mag, zumal bei den Elements explizit von "Quick-drying durable water repellant (DWR) treated synthetic upper" die Rede ist.


----------



## Snowcrash (4. April 2017)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-access-mesh-allrounder-schuhe-537004

Sehr interessant, suche schon länger alltagstaugliche Radschuhe, eigentlich sogar eher radtaugliche Alltagsschuhe, aber diese machen auf jeden Fall einen interessanten Eindruck. Das ist ja wohl einganz neues Modell, hat damit schon irgendwer eigene Erfahrungen gemacht? Die Schuhe werden zwar als alltagstauglich, sogar zum Wandern geeeignet empfohlen, aber wenn ich mir die Sohle mal so angucke, habe ich da schon gewisse Zweifel.

EDIT: Link editiert, um weitere Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## _Vader (4. April 2017)

Ich denk ich werd mir die wohl zulegen, deshalb noch kein erfahrungsbericht möglich. Aber für kleinere Wanderungen im mittelgebirge taugen die denk ich schon. Wenns nicht grad Alpin wird ist ja eigtl alles mit normalen Turnschuhen zu meistern..


----------



## fone (4. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die VXi (Elements) waren auch nur wasserabweisend, an "dicht" kommt wohl am ehesten der EPS ran. Der ist aber viel zu warm für die momentanen Temperaturen. Der von dir verlinkte Freerider Pro ist auch nur "drying more quickly", von wasserabweisend oder gar -dicht stand da nichts.
> Es gibt noch den Freerider Elements (ohne VXi), der auch wasserabweisend ist. Ich habe beide, und der alte VXi Elements kommt mir da sogar besser geeignet vor.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ja. Hab auch nachgeguckt, danke.

Ich hatte immer was im Kopf, weshalb ich immer gerne die VXI gehabt hätte. Keine Ahnung was das dann war.

Die Freerider Pro find ich unabhängig von wasserabweisend ja/nein ganz chic. Ging ja im Verlauf auch um die Optik der 5.10.

Ich hab aber auch letztens lautstark verkündet meine Teva "The Links" Schuhe wären wasserdicht... sind aber auch nur "wasserabweisend auf Molekularer Ebene" oder so. 

Allerdings haben sie sich vom Schnee recht unbeeindruckt gezeigt.
Und ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass sich bei den alten Impact jeder kleine Pfützen-Wasserspritzer wie eine Icebucket-Challenge angefühlt hat.




Snowcrash schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, suche schon länger alltagstaugliche Radschuhe, eigentlich sogar eher radtaugliche Alltagsschuhe, aber diese machen auf jeden Fall einen interessanten Eindruck. Das ist ja wohl einganz neues Modell, hat damit schon irgendwer eigene Erfahrungen gemacht? Die Schuhe werden zwar als alltagstauglich, sogar zum Wandern geeeignet empfohlen, aber wenn ich mir die Sohle mal so angucke, habe ich da schon gewisse Zweifel.


Ich find die Adidas auch interessant. Die Sohle ist ja die 5.10 Stealth Sohle. Nur vermutlich nicht ganz so steif.


----------



## Kofure (4. April 2017)

Als biketauglichen Alltagsschuh könnte ich mir auch den 5.10 Access vorstellen, hat den schon jemand ausprobiert? Er wird ja auch als Multisportschuh beworben


----------



## Snowcrash (4. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab aber auch letztens lautstark verkündet meine Teva "The Links" Schuhe wären wasserdicht... sind aber auch nur "wasserabweisend auf Molekularer Ebene" oder so.



Die Links habe ich auch noch in Benutzung, leider fallen sie aber langsam echt auseinander, schade dass Teva die nicht mehr herstellt. Sie sind zwar definitiv NICHT wasserdicht und auch sonst nicht perfekt, aber einfach sehr gute Kompromissschuhe.



fone schrieb:


> Ich find die Adidas auch interessant. Die Sohle ist ja die 5.10 Stealth Sohle. Nur vermutlich nicht ganz so steif.



Ich habe die Terrex Trail Cross auch, bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden damit. Taugen als Alltagsschuhe sehr wenig und sind auch als Radschuhe nur in Ordnung, nicht wirklich gut.



Kofure schrieb:


> Als biketauglichen Alltagsschuh könnte ich mir auch den 5.10 Access vorstellen, hat den schon jemand ausprobiert? Er wird ja auch als Multisportschuh beworben



Um den ging es mir ja drei Posts drüber auch.


----------



## Kofure (4. April 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Um den ging es mir ja drei Posts drüber auch.



Hmm hab sogar extra noch gesucht ob es irgendwo schon um den Schuh ging, habe gedacht da ging es noch um den Adidas


----------



## _Vader (4. April 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, suche schon länger alltagstaugliche Radschuhe, eigentlich sogar eher radtaugliche Alltagsschuhe, aber diese machen auf jeden Fall einen interessanten Eindruck. Das ist ja wohl einganz neues Modell, hat damit schon irgendwer eigene Erfahrungen gemacht? Die Schuhe werden zwar als alltagstauglich, sogar zum Wandern geeeignet empfohlen, aber wenn ich mir die Sohle mal so angucke, habe ich da schon gewisse Zweifel.





Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe die Terrex Trail Cross auch, bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden damit. Taugen als Alltagsschuhe sehr wenig und sind auch als Radschuhe nur in Ordnung, nicht wirklich gut.


?
Um viertel nach drei schreibst du, dass du sie interessant findest und sie neu auf dem markt sind und um kurz vor zehn besitzt du sie schon und hast sie sogar schon so ausgiebig getestet, dass du uns hier deinen erfahrungsbericht mitteilen kannst. Erstklassiges Zeitmanagement, das muss ich neidlos anerkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. April 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Die Links habe ich auch noch in Benutzung, leider fallen sie aber langsam echt auseinander, schade dass Teva die nicht mehr herstellt. Sie sind zwar definitiv NICHT wasserdicht und auch sonst nicht perfekt, aber einfach sehr gute Kompromissschuhe.
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Terrex Trail Cross auch, bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden damit. Taugen als Alltagsschuhe sehr wenig und sind auch als Radschuhe nur in Ordnung, nicht wirklich gut.


Die Links kommen mir aber immerhin _etwas_ wasserabweisender vor als die alten Impact.
Außerdem passt mein Helm farblich 1A zu den Schnürsenkeln.  

Oh, das ist sehr schade! Kannst du sagen, was dich an den Adidas stört oder taugen sie dir insgesamt einfach nicht?
Was macht die Sohle für eine Figur?


_Vader schrieb:


> ?
> Um viertel nach drei schreibst du, dass du sie interessant findest und sie neu auf dem markt sind und um kurz vor zehn besitzt du sie schon und hast sie sogar schon so ausgiebig getestet, dass du uns hier deinen erfahrungsbericht mitteilen kannst. Erstklassiges Zeitmanagement, das muss ich neidlos anerkennen.



Ah, oh, gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Snowcrash (5. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> ?
> Um viertel nach drei schreibst du, dass du sie interessant findest und sie neu auf dem markt sind und um kurz vor zehn besitzt du sie schon und hast sie sogar schon so ausgiebig getestet, dass du uns hier deinen erfahrungsbericht mitteilen kannst. Erstklassiges Zeitmanagement, das muss ich neidlos anerkennen.



Ich meinte ursprünglich die Five Ten Access, nicht die Trail Cross. Ich hätte auch schwören können, die hättest du verlinkt, aber vermutlich bin ich einfach über den "Wird oft zusammen gekauft" Link auf die gekommen. Das erklärt übrigens auch das Missverständnis mit @Kofure.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-access-mesh-allrounder-schuhe-537004



fone schrieb:


> Oh, das ist sehr schade! Kannst du sagen, was dich an den Adidas stört oder taugen sie dir insgesamt einfach nicht? Was macht die Sohle für eine Figur?



Mir werden die Trail Cross im Alltag schnell unbequem. Mehr als 1-2h würde ich damit nicht durch die Gegend laufen wollen. Beim Biken bietet die Sohle zwar guten Grip, aber eben keinen sehr guten. Außerdem nutzt sie sich sehr schnell ab.

Ich habe meinen Ursprungsbeitrag jetzt übrigens editiert, um weitere Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## Snowcrash (6. April 2017)

Ich habe heute noch die hier entdeckt. Erinnern mich sehr an die Teva Links, werde ich mir wohl mal bestellen, gerade zu dem Preis (EDIT: Größe 45 ist stark heruntergesetzt, alle anderen Größen haben leider Mondpreise)  .

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B017A9HC5Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. April 2017)

Hier gibt es auch andere Größen für 136,80 Euro, wobei der Preis im Vergleich zu 5.10 schon heftig ist:
https://www.toma-versand.com/navi.php?suchausdruck=Vaude+Moab+Mid+Stx+Am+


----------



## _jordi6_ (16. April 2017)

Hi. Ich habe mir vor kurzem Five Ten Schuhe(Freeride Contact) bestellt. Wollte mir vorher eigentlich die Freeride bestellen, hab aber dann gehört dass, die Contact besser auf den Pedal halten und atmungsaktiver sind. 
LG


----------



## urban_overload (16. April 2017)

Ich trage/fahre die Freerider Contact seit kurzem in Verbindung mit NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro. Da es meine ersten Flatpedale und -schuhe sind kann ich keinen Vergleich anstellen, aber der Grip ist für mein subjektives Empfinden schon sehr ordentlich, um den Fuß auch nur minimal anders auf dem Pedal zu positionieren muss dieser aktiv angehoben werden, sonst rührt sich da genau nichts. Atmungsaktivität ist, soweit ich das bis dato sagen kann, auch gut, auch an einem frühsommerlichen Tag mit an die 25°C vor 2 Wochen fühlten sie sich gut an.

Leichte Bedenken habe ich in Hinblick auf die Haltbarkeit der Sohle, da sich bereits jetzt schon einige deutliche Spuren der Pins zeigen...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Juni 2017)

Meine FiveTen Impact VXI werden von FiveTen umgetauscht, weil die Sohle abfällt. Wie immer halt bei denen...

Als Ersatz den alten, schweren Impact nehmen oder die neuen, leichten, angeblich haltbaren Freerider Pro? 




JohSch schrieb:


> Impact VXI
> 
> Sohle noch wie neu weil wenig benutzt - Kleber geht trotzdem schon ab.
> 1J, viel im Regal rumgestanden. Sind grade zurückgesandt, mal schaun was rauskommt.


----------



## FunRadler (24. Juni 2017)

Also meine ersten Five Ten hielten 7 Jahre und ich hätte sie nochmals ein paar Jahre fahren können, sahen halt abgewetzt aus .
Mein zweites Paar habe ich nun auch schon drei Jahre und sind einfach Top....


----------



## pnebling (24. Juni 2017)

Auf meinen Crankbrothers 50/50-Flats steh ich am besten mit Adidas Sambas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (25. Juni 2017)

Setzt jemand den ION Raid Amp ein und kann was zu Gripp und Passform sagen?
Ich benötige breite Schuhe


----------



## der_futzemann (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem MTB Schuh, fahre aktuell mit Salomon Speedcross, vom Grip her gut, aber sind eben sehr weich von der Sohle her.
Gibt es Alternativen zu Five Ten? Diese sind eben doch recht teuer...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Juni 2017)

Kanns sein, dass der Impact M Low kleiner ausfällt? Oder wird der noch größer weils das Polster zamzieht?

Ich hatte Freerider, Impact VXI, Hellcat in 7,5 / 41,5 und da find ich den Impact jetzt recht klein, eng bei den Zehen vorn.

So eng waren sonst nichtmal Kestrel und Maltese Falcon Race in 41,5.


----------



## MrBrightside (27. Juni 2017)

Meine Erfahrung bei Schuhen allgemein:
Je dicker gepolstert, desto größer die benötigte Schuhgröße. 
Die Einlegesohlen legen wohl die Größe fest oder so ähnlich.

Ich hab bei Lederschuhen 42/43 - bei Sportschuhen 45/46.
Fühlen sich gleich groß an am Fuß.


----------



## hardtails (11. August 2017)

ich besitze diesen schuh
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=164668;menu=1000,18,58;mid[577]=1;page=2;orderby=2
leider läuft an dem ding vorne über den zehen das wasser rein wie ein wasserfall. das ist so ein netzstoffzeug

ist dieser hier in dem bereich trockener?
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=141256;menu=1000,18,58;mid[577]=1;page=5;orderby=2
Ich will jetzt nicht im dauerregen fahren
geht mehr darum das das wassser was man im vorbeifahren abstreift nicht direkt reinfließt


----------



## killercouch (11. August 2017)

Hab den Freerider Elements, den hier:

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13&search=five+ten+freerider

Der ist nun extra für Schlechtwetter ausgeschrieben, hält dieses Versprechen aber nicht... Bei Regen simmerts auch hier durch, gefühlt dauerts nicht wesentlich länger als beim Impact, den ich vorher hatte.

Für mich bleibts dabei: Sieht beschissen aus, aber trockene Füße gibts hiermit:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/Bike-Gaiter-short-p32667/neon-yellow-36-39-o163004403/

Der hält bei mir Flats mit Pins auch seit ein paar Jahren bei gelegentlichem Einsatz stand!

Edit: Was ich damit sagen will: Auch der von Dir verlinkte wird nicht besser sein und keine trockenen Füße bescheren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (11. August 2017)

killercouch schrieb:


> Edit: Was ich damit sagen will: Auch der von Dir verlinkte wird nicht besser sein und keine trockenen Füße bescheren!



darum geht es auch nicht

aber ich bin heute durch ne wiese gefahren. da stand das gras so hoch wie mein pedale. vorher hatte ich 3 stunden gefühlt trocknene füße trotz schlamm und dreck und vorderradspritzen
und hier ist es dann wie ein sturzbach reingelaufen das ich dachte ich steh in der donau
im regen fahr ich nur wenn es unterwegs anfängt und ich schnell zurückmuss,


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2017)

Sind beides Freerider, die saugen sich relativ schnell voll. Der Freerider Elements ist etwas besser, aber auch nur wasserabweisend, und nicht wasserdicht. Also kein Regenschuh, aber gegen gelegentliches Spritzwasser helfen die schon (es sei denn natürlich, es läuft oben rein). Ganz gut wasserdicht sind die EPS, aber bei allem über 10-15°C viel zu warm.



killercouch schrieb:


> Für mich bleibts dabei: Sieht beschissen aus, aber trockene Füße gibts hiermit:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/Bike-Gaiter-short-p32667/neon-yellow-36-39-o163004403/
> Der hält bei mir Flats mit Pins auch seit ein paar Jahren bei gelegentlichem Einsatz stand!


Ich hab mir letzten Oktober die Pallas 2 Neopren-Überschuhe von Vaude hauptsächlich gegen den Fahrtwind bei kaltem Winterwetter geholt, die sollten angeblich auch ganz gut für Flat Pedals geeignet sein. Bei mir aber nicht so, diesen Winter wird dann wahrscheinlich der Steg unten am Fuß abreißen, der ist schon deutlich angelöchert.

Sieht übrigens tatsächlich beschissen aus, mit den Neopren-Überschuhen sogar wie ein Schlumpf, da die Spitze nach oben zeigt, weil die Überschuhe nicht für die breiten FiveTens ausgelegt sind. Endura hat zwar mal Überschuhe für Flat Pedals angekündigt, aber bisher scheint da noch nichts gekommen zu sein, zumindest finde ich die auf der Homepage von Endura nicht.


----------



## Skwal (12. August 2017)

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/out/pictures/master/product/1/26189_0_400px.jpg

Mist, ist ja ein Klickschuh


----------



## Wassertrinker (14. August 2017)

Ich trage beim Fahren immer echtleder Wanderschuhe von Meindl. Geht über die Knöchel und bietet somit Schutz, ist wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv, sehr strapazierfähig, durch das Profil super Gripp auf Flatpedals und wenn man das Rad mal schieben oder tragen muss auch kein Problem. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## sp00n82 (15. August 2017)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ich trage beim Fahren immer echtleder Wanderschuhe von Meindl. Geht über die Knöchel und bietet somit Schutz, ist wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv, sehr strapazierfähig, durch das Profil super Gripp auf Flatpedals und wenn man das Rad mal schieben oder tragen muss auch kein Problem. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!


Ich nicht. Gerade das Profil von Wanderschuhen fand ich immer grottig auf Flat Pedals, im Vergleich zu FiveTens so gut wie gar kein Grip. Ohne jetzt die Schuhe von Meindl zu kennen behaupte ich einfach, dass da im Profil und bei der Sohle kein großer Unterschied zu anderen Wanderschuhen besteht.
Manche kommen wohl mit so wenig Grip gut zurecht. Ich nicht.


----------



## S-H-A (15. August 2017)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ich trage beim Fahren immer echtleder Wanderschuhe von Meindl. Geht über die Knöchel und bietet somit Schutz, ist wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv, sehr strapazierfähig, durch das Profil super Gripp auf Flatpedals und wenn man das Rad mal schieben oder tragen muss auch kein Problem. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!



Wanderschuhe können auf Flats nie und nimmer vernünftig Grip aufbauen. Wenn du das ernsthaft glaubst bist du noch nie einen guten Schuh gefahren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. August 2017)

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was man fährt. Solang es trocken ist und man entspannte Wege fährt, hat man auch mit normalen Lauf- und Straßenschuhen ausreichend Pedalhaftung. Eine Freeride-Strecke oder nasse Wurzel- und Steinpfade ohne 5.10 zu fahren halte ich hingegen für fahrlässig, da bist du froh um jedes Quentchen an zusätzlicher Haftung.


----------



## Wassertrinker (15. August 2017)

Ich bin tatsächlich noch nie mit 5.10 oder ähnlichem gefahren, kann mich aber über meinen Grip auch in ruppigem Gelände nicht beschweren.


----------



## ZooTV (17. August 2017)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach neuen Tretern.
Im Moment bin ich noch auf ein paar adidas Laufschuhen unterwegs. Allerdings haben die deutlich über 12 Jahre aufm Buckel und fallen immer mehr auseinander. Und über Schutz vor Feuchtigkeit braucht man hier nicht reden.
Den Grip von denen finde ich allerdings echt gut.
Aber wirklich Auswahl für Ersatz scheint es irgendwie nicht zu geben.


----------



## Baitman (17. August 2017)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Setzt jemand den ION Raid Amp ein und kann was zu Gripp und Passform sagen?
> Ich benötige breite Schuhe



Das würde mich auch interessieren... Hatte sie mal probeweise im Laden an. Ich empfand sie eher schmal, für meine schmalen Füsse optimal. Guter Fersenhalt. Optisch schön und gut verarbeitet. Leider keine Ahnung wie der Grip ist und wie langlebig die Sohle ist. Ich habe die Flatpedalschuhe von Adidas, die Sohle ist nicht sehr haltbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren... Hatte sie mal probeweise im Laden an. Ich empfand sie eher schmal, für meine schmalen Füsse optimal. Guter Fersenhalt. Optisch schön und gut verarbeitet. Leider keine Ahnung wie der Grip ist und wie langlebig die Sohle ist. Ich habe die Flatpedalschuhe von Adidas, die Sohle ist nicht sehr haltbar...


mein Junior fährt sie seit c.a 6 Monaten und ist sehr begeistert, er sagt gripp ist genau so gut wie mit den 5/10 vorher die sohle schaut auch noch ok aus


----------



## murmel04 (17. August 2017)

Xarva schrieb:


>



Ja und was willst du uns damit sagen


----------



## sp00n82 (17. August 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ja und was willst du uns damit sagen


Dass er Laufschuhe ganz toll findet und FiveTens vollkommen rausgeschmissenes Geld sind, weil ihm der Grip ja super damit reicht und ihm die Sohle auch steif genug ist natürlich.


----------



## solum (17. August 2017)

Ion Raid seit April 2017 im Einsatz. Bin damit zufrieden, Grip ist gut, Haltbarkeit auch. Wie bei jedem Flatpedalschuh entstehen Dellen durch Abnutzung an der Sohle wo die Pins zu liegen kommen, welche den Grip irgendwann vermindern.
Werde mir wieder ein Paar dieser Schuhe kaufen.

Fahre auch einen Vaude Moab AM, welchen ich übrigens auch gut finde. Grip etwas geringer als beim Ion.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. August 2017)

ION:
in den Kommentaren von https://www.pinkbike.com/news/ion-rascal-shoes-review-2017.html


----------



## Karup (21. August 2017)

Also um es auch für mich zusammenzufassen  hier nochmal in der Reihenfolge aufsteigend nach:
Wasserabweisend bis Wasser"dicht" (stimmt die Listung so?)

Five Ten ELC
Five Ten Elements
Five Ten Impact
Five Ten EPS

Wenn man wie ich bisher keine Schuhe für Flat hat (fahre mit Adidas Pace), dann bieten sich ja eigentlich die Freerider Elements als Einstieg an.


----------



## murmel04 (21. August 2017)

Karup schrieb:


> Also um es auch für mich zusammenzufassen  hier nochmal in der Reihenfolge aufsteigend nach:
> Wasserabweisend bis Wasser"dicht" (stimmt die Listung so?)
> 
> Five Ten ELC
> ...



Wobei der Freerider Elements "wasserabweisenden" ist als der Impact
Und der Impact ja auch ein ganz eigener Schuh, also kein Freerider ist.


----------



## outfaced (10. September 2017)

solum schrieb:


> Ion Raid seit April 2017 im Einsatz. Bin damit zufrieden, Grip ist gut, Haltbarkeit auch. Wie bei jedem Flatpedalschuh entstehen Dellen durch Abnutzung an der Sohle wo die Pins zu liegen kommen, welche den Grip irgendwann vermindern.
> Werde mir wieder ein Paar dieser Schuhe kaufen.
> 
> Fahre auch einen Vaude Moab AM, welchen ich übrigens auch gut finde. Grip etwas geringer als beim Ion.



Wie fällt die Größe aus ... im Vergleich zu 5.10 oder adidas ?


----------



## Snowcrash (10. September 2017)

solum schrieb:


> Ion Raid seit April 2017 im Einsatz. ... Fahre auch einen Vaude Moab AM, welchen ich übrigens auch gut finde.





outfaced schrieb:


> Wie fällt die Größe aus ... im Vergleich zu 5.10 oder adidas ?



Vom Ion oder Moab? Ich habe sowohl die Adidas Terrex Trail Cross als auch die Vaude Moab STX Mid im Einsatz, die Adidas in 44⅔ und die Vaude in 45. In den Vaude habe ich 'nen Ticken mehr Luft, da diese aber auch 'nen Ticken größer sind, würde ich sagen sie fallen gleich aus. Die Vaude haben übrigens die steifere Sohle und den schlechteren Grip, benutze die für Touren und als Alltagsschuhe und die Adidas für Trails. Will damit jetzt nicht sagen, die Vaude wären für Trails ungeeignet, aber schneller/technischer würde ich damit nicht unbedingt fahren wollen, zumindest nicht auf dem Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (10. September 2017)

Und Ion ... welche Größe hast Du bei denen und wie fühlen die sich an?


----------



## Snowcrash (10. September 2017)

Ich hab keine Ion.


----------



## outfaced (10. September 2017)

Sorry... das war @solum.... habs etwas durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. September 2017)

Ich hab jetzt die FiveTen Freerider Pro seit ein paar Touren im Einsatz. Von der Größe her geschätzt einen Ticken kleiner als die Impact Low (oder die sind einfach schon so gut eingetragen), aber eine deutlich steifere Sohle als die normalen Freerider, auch steifer als die alten VXi Elements. Der Grip ist wie gewohnt sehr gut.
Über die Wasserresistenz kann ich noch nichts sagen, die musste ich bisher noch nicht testen.

Der Gewichtsunterschied beim Wechseln von den Impac Low auf die Freerider Pro war aber schon spürbar.


----------



## outfaced (11. September 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die FiveTen Freerider Pro seit ein paar Touren im Einsatz. ...


Sehen wie eine Kopie von adidas terrex trail cross. Die sind auch deutlich steifer als die Freerider. Deswegen bin ich auch umgestiegen. Die adidas sind vorne an den Fußzehen aber besser geschützt. Wird mich aber schwer wundern wenn die 5.10 mehr aushalten. Die Verarbeitung der Schuhe ist top und oben ist alles noch im Takt ... aber die Sohle ist schon durch.
Deswegen überlege ich nun ob ion oder eventuell auf die neuen von shimano GR9 warten. Wobei Ion 2016-er es jetzt für 70-80€ gibt.
Specialised hab im Laden nur geprobt. Passen zu mein Fuss nicht so ganz. Vaude wird es offensichtlich auch nicht sein ... da will ich schon etwas mehr Grip haben.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. September 2017)

outfaced schrieb:


> Sehen wie eine Kopie von adidas terrex trail cross.


Hm, ne, irgendwie so überhaupt gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (11. September 2017)

Ach so ... die neuen terrex sind etwas luftiger. Die alten, die ich noch habe sind vorne Kunstleder.
Egal, was ich eher meinte ist Sohlenaufbau (Dicke und Form). Und generell - würde in jeder Hinsicht abgesehen Zehenschutz das gleiche Performance von beiden erwarten. Lebensdauer auch ... 




Damit die Sohle steif ist ist der mittleren Schicht (Plastik oder hartes Gummi) relativ dick. Entsprechend der Setalth Gummi Schicht relativ dünn und rissanfällig.


----------



## Motorbasti (12. September 2017)

Hi, 
Welche Schuhe würdet ihr denn für die Nassen Tage empfehlen? Den 5/10
EPS ? 

Gruß Basti 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Florent29 (12. September 2017)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Hi,
> Welche Schuhe würdet ihr denn für die Nassen Tage empfehlen? Den 5/10
> EPS ?
> 
> ...



...Oder den ELC, je nachdem ob dir Kälteschutz oder Regenschutz wichtiger ist.


----------



## Motorbasti (13. September 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> ...Oder den ELC, je nachdem ob dir Kälteschutz oder Regenschutz wichtiger ist.


Hi, 
Nässeschutz wäre mir wichtiger. 

Gruß Basti 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Florent29 (13. September 2017)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nässeschutz wäre mir wichtiger.
> 
> Gruß Basti
> ...



Dann den ELC. Der hat die Lasche über den Schnürsenkeln, da kommt von oben deutlich weniger Nässe rein.

Der EPS ist dein Kandidat, wenn es richtig  fett kalt wird. Da fehlt dem ELC dann die Fütterung.


----------



## sg88 (5. Oktober 2017)

Hey zusammen,
nachdem ich jetzt länger immer mit nassen Füßen am kämpfen war und mir das sehr auf die Nerven ging habe ich mir die Ion Raid Amp gekauft. Leider habe ich das Gefühl das der Schuh auf meinem Flat sehr sehr rutschig ist und kaum griff aufweist. Bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem, oder liegt das daran das der Schuh nicht für Nässe gemacht ist?
Ich bin vorher mit einem alten Laufschuh von mir gefahren welcher egal bei welchem Wetter deutlich mehr grip aufgewiesen hat


----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2017)

was bist du davor für ein Schuh gefahren?


----------



## sg88 (6. Oktober 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was bist du davor für ein Schuh gefahren?


Hab auch gerade gemerkt das die Info gefehlt hatte und vor einer Minute meinen post editiert


----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2017)

und was für Pedale hast du?


----------



## sg88 (6. Oktober 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und was für Pedale hast du?



Fahre die original die auf meinem Focus Vice drauf waren. Habe leider gerade kein besseres Bild greifbar, reicht dir das?  

https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/0D6nwvSjL8f3bNkwo0fFDwQXw#IMG_0001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2017)

ich kann das Bild jetzt nicht öffnen.
Aber wenn es die originalen sind, dann geh ich vom Schlimmsten aus. Darauf findet kein Schuh einen Halt.
Dann empfehle ich dir noch ordentliche Flatpedals, da hast du dann den Grip den du suchst. Da kannst du mal die Suche bemühen.
Shimano Saint ist recht haltbar und relativ günstig. Etwas kleiner und etwas dicker und etwas schwerer.
Top vor allem bei großen Füssen DMR Vault.
und noch viele viele andere...


----------



## MrFlip0815 (6. Oktober 2017)

Das Pedal ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung - damit kannst ruhig fahren.


----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2017)

jetzt hab ichs hinbekommen.
Das Pedal schaut schon brauchbar aus.
Das sollte mit den Schuhen zusammen schon passen.


----------



## sg88 (6. Oktober 2017)

Weis nicht, mit meinen alten Laufschuhen konnte ich meinen Fuß auf dem Pedal quasi keinen Zentimeter weder nach vorne/hinten noch seitlich bewegen, mit den Ion Schuhen hingegen kann ich den den Fuß beim einfachen geradeaus fahren fast komplett ohne Probleme fröhlich drehen wie ich will


----------



## sg88 (6. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht habe ich mit dem Schuhe auch einfach nur ein faules Ei erwischt. Hab ihn mir eben nochmal geschnappt, die Sohle ist steinhart und wenn ich mit dem Daumen mit aller Kraft draufdrücke gibt das Gummi gefühlt keinen Millimeter nach. Ist das normal?


----------



## moggale (6. Oktober 2017)

Kommt die Sohle auch zu den Pins? Das Pedal sieht um die Achse herum sehr Dick aus. Hatte das auch mal bei nem Pedal, das sah an sich sehr gut aus, allerdings auch mit mit viel Material um die Achse. Da sind die Sohlen nur auf dem Pedalkörper aufgelegen und hatten keinerlei Kontakt zu den Pins. Da ist der Halt natürlich praktisch bei null.


----------



## sg88 (6. Oktober 2017)

https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/0tfseeCd_9bn3RRfC8bDU-IWg#IMG_0002

.... hmm interessant


----------



## moggale (6. Oktober 2017)

sg88 schrieb:


> https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/0tfseeCd_9bn3RRfC8bDU-IWg#IMG_0002
> 
> .... hmm interessant


Damit wäre erklärt, warum du keinen halt findest! Die Fläche muss konkav sein, sonst wird das nix. Bei deinen Turnschuhen war vermutlich die Sohle so weich, das sie sich genug durchgebogen haben. Die Pedale sind auf jeden Fall ne Fehlkonstruktion...


----------



## sg88 (6. Oktober 2017)

Verrückt... Danke für die Hilfe!! Dann suche ich mal nach neuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moggale (6. Oktober 2017)

Zum Vergleich mal NC17 Sudpin mit Freeridern. Liegt auf allen Pins auf und nicht am Pedalkörper.


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2017)

sg88 schrieb:


> .... hmm interessant


So weit vorne steht man aber nicht am Pedal und mit Gewicht auf dem Schuh drückt sich die Sohle trotzdem auf die Pins.
Das würde bei jedem Schuh auf jedem Pedal so aussehen in der Position.

Sind zwar keine Sensationspedale aber die Schrauben-Pins sollten schon genug Grip haben.

Wie hart ist denn die Sohle wenn man mit dem Fingernagel rein drückt?

Und lade doch die Fotos bitte einfach ins mtb-news-fotoalbum hoch, dann kann die jeder sehen.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/


----------



## moggale (9. Oktober 2017)

Ne, das wird nix. Ich hab mal Pedale gefahren die Ähnlich waren, mit den Pins kommt man nicht in Berührung. Die Achse muss tiefer liegen als der Rest, da auf diese ja die Kraft übertragen wird. Wenn diese auf gleicher Höhe oder sogar höher liegt (danach sieht es fast aus) drehen sich Pins einfach weg. Sohle Konvex und Pedal Konvex funktioniert nicht. Und die Sohle verformt sich bei Druck ja eben noch mehr in Richtung Achse und nicht in Richtung Pins.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Oktober 2017)

kannst du mal andere Pedale von einem Kumpel probefahren?
ich kann kaum glauben dass es "gar" nicht funktioniert. Es ist sicher nicht ideal. aber absolut kein Grip kann ich nicht verstehen...


----------



## decay (9. Oktober 2017)

Ganz realer Test den Schuh ohne Gewicht aufs Pedal zu stellen.


----------



## sg88 (9. Oktober 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 651839
> So weit vorne steht man aber nicht am Pedal



Ich stehe da immer auf dem Pedal 
Ja stimmt gebe dir recht das wenn ich auf dem Pedal stand näher dran an den Pins, aber immer noch nicht dran war.
Hatte leider keinen Vergleich und bin bei sowas dann immer relativ kurz entschlossen. Habe mir die Shimano Saint bestellt und werde das einfach mal vergleichen. Ein Bericht von mir folgt dann. 



fone schrieb:


> Und lade doch die Fotos bitte einfach ins mtb-news-fotoalbum hoch, dann kann die jeder sehen.



Ah das wusste ich nicht das das so geht, mache ich ab jetzt, Danke für den Hinweis 



Pilatus schrieb:


> kannst du mal andere Pedale von einem Kumpel probefahren?
> ich kann kaum glauben dass es "gar" nicht funktioniert. Es ist sicher nicht ideal. aber absolut kein Grip kann ich nicht verstehen...


Doch es ging schon, aber halt wesentlich schlechter als mit meinen alten Laufschuhen, was für mich halt erstmal etwas erschreckend war wenn ich bedenke das das Schuhe sind die extra dafür gemacht sein sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moggale (9. Oktober 2017)

sg88 schrieb:


> Ich stehe da immer auf dem Pedal
> Ja stimmt gebe dir recht das wenn ich auf dem Pedal stand näher dran an den Pins, aber immer noch nicht dran war.
> Hatte leider keinen Vergleich und bin bei sowas dann immer relativ kurz entschlossen. Habe mir die Shimano Saint bestellt und werde das einfach mal vergleichen. Ein Bericht von mir folgt dann.


Gleich die Unterlegscheiben unter den Pins raus machen!


----------



## sg88 (9. Oktober 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> kannst du mal andere Pedale von einem Kumpel probefahren?
> ich kann kaum glauben dass es "gar" nicht funktioniert. Es ist sicher nicht ideal. aber absolut kein Grip kann ich nicht verstehen...





moggale schrieb:


> Gleich die Unterlegscheiben unter den Pins raus machen!



Alles klar, mache ich dann, Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2017)

sg88 schrieb:


> Ich stehe da immer auf dem Pedal
> Ja stimmt gebe dir recht das wenn ich auf dem Pedal stand näher dran an den Pins, aber immer noch nicht dran war.
> Hatte leider keinen Vergleich und bin bei sowas dann immer relativ kurz entschlossen. Habe mir die Shimano Saint bestellt und werde das einfach mal vergleichen. Ein Bericht von mir folgt dann.
> 
> ...



Komisch, ich hätte echt gedacht, dass sich die Sohle weit genug biegt. Sollte die echt so extrem steif sein?

Das Fotoalbum ist halt angenehmer, kann man schön im Beitrag verlinken oder einbinden, jeder kann drauf zugreifen und es gibt keine Werbe-pop-ups wie bei manch anderen Bild-Hostern. 

Was waren denn das für Laufschuhe? Vielleicht ein Geheimtipp.  Die ION haben halt den Vorteil der steiferen Sohle, das mögen die meisten Leute. Aber dass der Gummi und das Profil nicht so griffig sein sollen wundert mich. Schick sind sie ja.


----------



## sg88 (15. Oktober 2017)

Hat alles ein wenig länger gedauert... Pedale kamen vorgestern und werden heute am großen Feldberg getestet. Ich werde berichten, vom ersten durch die Gegend fahren kann ich aber sagen das die Grip sich schonmal viel besser anfühlt!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (15. Oktober 2017)

Bester Schuh für Flats:


----------



## mfux (15. Oktober 2017)

Bravo! Beitrag des Tages!


----------



## sg88 (15. Oktober 2017)

So Test der Test auf den Shimano Saints mit den Ion AMP war ein voller Erfolg. Die Schuhe kleben förmlich auf den Pedalen!


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Oktober 2017)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Bester Schuh für Flats:


Nur wenn dein Name Eduard Meisters ist.


----------



## moggale (15. Oktober 2017)

sg88 schrieb:


> So Test der Test auf den Shimano Saints mit den Ion AMP war ein voller Erfolg. Die Schuhe kleben förmlich auf den Pedalen!


Darfst mich bei Gelegenheit auf ein Bier einladen


----------



## Foxracer250 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo.

Kann jemand etwas zur Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit der Ion Amp Raid Schuhe sagen? Sohle und auch die Verarbeitung des Oberschuhs interessieren mich (lösen sich z.B. Nähte, reisst etwas ein o.ä.).

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (19. Oktober 2017)

Wie ist es denn mit den Five Ten (speziell Impact VXi) in der Kalten Jahreszeit? Kann man die um die 0 Grad fahren ohne das Zehn nach einer Stunde vereisen? Überlege im Winter auf Flat + enstprechende Schuhe umzusteigen.


----------



## MrBrightside (19. Oktober 2017)

ekm schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn mit den Five Ten (speziell Impact VXi) in der Kalten Jahreszeit? Kann man die um die 0 Grad fahren ohne das Zehn nach einer Stunde vereisen? Überlege im Winter auf Flat + enstprechende Schuhe umzusteigen.


Schau dir mal den Freerider EPS an. Ist ein Winter-Freerider.


----------



## ekm (19. Oktober 2017)

Danke, aber ein richten Winterschuh benötige ich nicht, bisher bin ich auch im Winter mit normalen (Sommer-)Raceschuhen unterwegs gewesen. Das war dann bei 0 Grad nicht all zu lange möglich. Die Five Ten sind ja eher wie normale Schuhe (keine Platten für Klicks und keine Meshöffnungen) das sollte dann eigentlich reichen oder?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe den EPS, den kann ich auch empfehlen. Als echten Winter-Schuh würde ich ihn aber nicht bezeichnen, eher für Herbst und bei milden Wintertemperaturen bis 0 Grad. Er unterscheidet sich vom normalen Freerider durch die geschlossene Fußpartie (wind- und wasserdicht) und die Fütterung, die aber eher dünn ausgeführt ist und daher natürlich nur begrenzte Funktion hat.

Mit den Sommer-Freeridern würde ich bei kaltem Wind und einstelligen Temperaturen nicht fahren wollen, da frierst du sehr schnell.
Für Temperaturen unter 0 Grad zieht man dann noch sowas über die Socken:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00T3FRQDW

Der VXi ist halt im Bereich der Zehen auch mit so einem Netzstoff, da pfeift es sicher ordentlich rein im Winter.


----------



## ekm (19. Oktober 2017)

Danke, dann ist der VXi (witterungstechnisch) nicht besser als die vorhanden Schuhe. Den EPS hab ich mir grad angeschaut, der würde sogar im Büro keine schlechte Figur machen


----------



## urban_overload (19. Oktober 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Ich trage/fahre die Freerider Contact seit kurzem in Verbindung mit NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro. Da es meine ersten Flatpedale und -schuhe sind kann ich keinen Vergleich anstellen, aber der Grip ist für mein subjektives Empfinden schon sehr ordentlich, um den Fuß auch nur minimal anders auf dem Pedal zu positionieren muss dieser aktiv angehoben werden, sonst rührt sich da genau nichts. Atmungsaktivität ist, soweit ich das bis dato sagen kann, auch gut, auch an einem frühsommerlichen Tag mit an die 25°C vor 2 Wochen fühlten sie sich gut an.
> 
> Leichte Bedenken habe ich in Hinblick auf die Haltbarkeit der Sohle, da sich bereits jetzt schon einige deutliche Spuren der Pins zeigen...


Die Bedenken haben sich leider als berechtigt erwiesen, nach nicht einmal einem halben Jahr hat sich bei beiden Schuhen die Sohle vom Rest zu lösen begonnen, außerdem sind bei einem Schuh 2 Schnürsenkellöcher  ausgerissen. Ich hab' sie mal zum Händler getragen, der meinte klarer Garantiefall, FiveTen sehr kulant, sollte kein Problem sein. Mal schauen... hoffe, dass ich nur Pech hatte und ein Montagsmodelll erwischt habe.


----------



## fone (22. Oktober 2017)

Der impact vxi hat keinen Netzstoff ...


----------



## ekm (22. Oktober 2017)

So sah es auch auf dem Bild aus, deshalb meine Frage. Also ist der doch komplett zu?


----------



## mfux (22. Oktober 2017)

Naja, heut wurds etwas nass. Ich denke das Wasser an der Zunge,ganz unten, in den Schuh dringen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2017)

Der Impact VXI soll doch eigentlich wasserdicht sein?


----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2017)

Werd jetzt wieder den EPS auspacken, gestern war schon fies kalt.


----------



## Marksbo (23. Oktober 2017)

Wie ist denn die Haltbarkeit vom eps so ?
Genauso schlecht wie bei dem freerider contact und dem vxi Vorgänger ?
Da haben sich nämlich die Sohlen in der Mitte gelöst.


Mfg Markus


----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2017)

@Marksbo kann nicht klagen, mein EPS ist jetzt eine Saison alt und sieht aus wie neu. Mein Freerider hält auch schon 2 Jahre und wird jetzt langsam durch, hab aber auch nicht die ultraaggressiven Pins am Pedal.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Der Impact VXI soll doch eigentlich wasserdicht sein?


Die VXIs sind nur wasserabweisend ("Hydrophobic synthetic upper — Dries overnight"). Und auch die EPS sind laut der Seite nicht explizit wasserdicht, sondern nur so ausgelegt, dass wenig Wasser eindringen kann.



Marksbo schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Haltbarkeit vom eps so ?
> Genauso schlecht wie bei dem freerider contact und dem vxi Vorgänger ?
> Da haben sich nämlich die Sohlen in der Mitte gelöst.


Den letzten Winter hat sich bei mir nichts gelöst (bei meinen alten VXI Elements hatte ich das Problem auch), aber in der Sohle zeichnen sich schon sichtbare Spuren ab. Die Pins der SuperStar Nano Pedale sind aber auch relativ lang. Ich glaube, ich hatte da auch noch eine Zeit lang die längeren Pins drauf, als ich die Schuhe gekauft hatte (das war mir dann aber tatsächlich zu viel Grip, und ich hab sie dann wieder getauscht, ich weiß nur nicht mehr ob vor oder nachdem ich mir die Schuhe geholt hatte).


----------



## fone (24. Oktober 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die VXIs sind nur wasserabweisend ("Hydrophobic synthetic upper — Dries overnight"). Und auch die EPS sind laut der Seite nicht explizit wasserdicht, sondern nur so ausgelegt, dass wenig Wasser eindringen kann.


Oder so. Im vergleich zu den normalen, hygroskopischen Impacts sind auch Chucks schon fast "wasserdicht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (25. Oktober 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Vaude Moab STX Mid im Einsatz


Wie warm sind die denn, taugen die als Winterschuhe?
Und wie sind die im Vorfußbereich geschnitten - schmal/mittel/weit?

@hiTCH-HiKER & @decay :
Habe gerader ein paar Freerider EPS High da, und finde die relativ schmal, zumindest mit Wollsocken die den Namen halbwegs verdienen. 
Weiten die sich im Gebrauch noch?

Danke!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Oktober 2017)

@frogmatic 
Das ist eine schwere Frage, ich hab die ja auch noch nicht so oft an gehabt.
Versuch doch mal die Schnürung ein bisserl lockerer zu machen, das sollte schon spürbar was bringen.


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Oktober 2017)

Meine EPS hab ich 1 Nummer größer genommen, was bei Winterschuhen ja eh zu empfehlen ist. Da komme ich dann auch mit zwei Paar Socken rein (mit zwei superdicken Paaren aber wohl eher nicht).


----------



## frogmatic (25. Oktober 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal die Schnürung ein bisserl lockerer zu machen


Danke - habe ich schon gemacht.
Anscheinend ist Größe 43 doch besser für mich als 42.5, gut dass ich beide Größen hier habe.


----------



## hardtails (25. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich inzwischen haltbare Alternativen?
Nach 6 Monaten ist mein 510 durch, oder sagen wir mal so: durch die kaputte sohle ist der grip auf dem Pedal merklich weniger geworden.


----------



## Marksbo (27. Oktober 2017)

Was die Haltbarkeit angeht ist der Adidas terrex trail Cross der beste fiveten. 
Da löst sich nichts. Und der Verschleiß durch die Pins ( dmr vault ) hällt sich in Grenzen

Mfg


----------



## S-H-A (27. Oktober 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich inzwischen haltbare Alternativen?
> Nach 6 Monaten ist mein 510 durch, oder sagen wir mal so: durch die kaputte sohle ist der grip auf dem Pedal merklich weniger geworden.



Welcher 5.10? Impacts halten deutlich länger als die Freerider. Bei mir jetzt die 2. Saison. Aber denke zum nächsten Sommer sind dann auch neue fällig.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. November 2017)

Was macht ihr denn mit euren 5.10 Freerider, um die kaputt zu bekommen? Ich habe fast gar keine anderen Schuhe mehr, laufe mit denen also auch draußen längere Strecken und fast jeden Tag geht es damit auf Flat-Pedale, trotzdem sehen selbst die mehrere Jahre alten Modelle noch sehr gut aus. Einzig beim 5.10 Spitfire sieht die Sohle etwas zerbröselt aus, der wurde allerdings auch öfter mal nass und ist im Sommer in der Sonne gestanden und ist dank der genähten Sohle trotzdem noch nutzbar. Beim alten MacAskill-Modell haben sich zudem die "Nummernschilder" hinten gelöst, was aber die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt.
In der Lebenszeit eines Freeriders verschleisse ich 2 bis 3 Paar Air Max und mit denen fahre ich nur bisserl Stadtradl.


----------



## fone (2. November 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn mit euren 5.10 Freerider, um die kaputt zu bekommen? Ich habe fast gar keine anderen Schuhe mehr, laufe mit denen also auch draußen längere Strecken und fast jeden Tag geht es damit auf Flat-Pedale, trotzdem sehen selbst die mehrere Jahre alten Modelle noch sehr gut aus. Einzig beim 5.10 Spitfire sieht die Sohle etwas zerbröselt aus, der wurde allerdings auch öfter mal nass und ist im Sommer in der Sonne gestanden und ist dank der genähten Sohle trotzdem noch nutzbar. Beim alten MacAskill-Modell haben sich zudem die "Nummernschilder" hinten gelöst, was aber die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt.
> In der Lebenszeit eines Freeriders verschleisse ich 2 bis 3 Paar Air Max und mit denen fahre ich nur bisserl Stadtradl.


Wenn ich für die anderen antworten darf: Du fährst halt nicht hart genug und zu wenig und an der Eisdiele ist das klar.

Schreib doch einfach: "J*a, ich verschleiße auch 3 Paar Schuhe die Woche. #BRAAAP OIDA! #Hau di nei oida! #pedalhard #coolio!!!*"
BÄM oida




Bei meinen Teva Links fängt die Sohle auch ganz leicht an sich hinten zu lösen. Haben auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, wurden aber erst dieses Jahr ausschließlich getragen. Sonst nur für Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Florent29 (2. November 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich inzwischen haltbare Alternativen?
> Nach 6 Monaten ist mein 510 durch, oder sagen wir mal so: durch die kaputte sohle ist der grip auf dem Pedal merklich weniger geworden.



Shoegoo!!!

https://www.ebay.de/i/112595437265?chn=ps&dispItem=1

@hiTCH-HiKER Das ist stark pedalabhängig: Je länger und dünner die Pins, desto schneller verschleißen die Sohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (2. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn ich für die anderen antworten darf: Du fährst halt nicht hart genug und zu wenig und an der Eisdiele ist das klar.
> 
> Schreib doch einfach: "J*a, ich verschleiße auch 3 Paar Schuhe die Woche. #BRAAAP OIDA! #Hau di nei oida! #pedalhard #coolio!!!*"
> BÄM oida


----------



## fone (2. November 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


>


Es gibt wirklich solche Leute. Zumindest auf Facebook.

Ich mag es auch kaum glauben.


----------



## hardtails (2. November 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Shoegoo!!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/i/112595437265?chn=ps&dispItem=1



Die runden Teile an der Sohle sind weg. Um die wieder festzukleben müsste ich die im Wald erstmal finden....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach: "J*a, ich verschleiße auch 3 Paar Schuhe die Woche. #BRAAAP OIDA! #Hau di nei oida! #pedalhard #coolio!!!*"
> BÄM oida


----------



## Florent29 (2. November 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Die runden Teile an der Sohle sind weg. Um die wieder festzukleben müsste ich die im Wald erstmal finden....



Was'n das für'n Pedal?


----------



## hardtails (2. November 2017)

superstar nano x
mit den kurzen pins


----------



## Florent29 (2. November 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> superstar nano x



Die hab ich auch...sogar mit den langen Pins. Und meine Sohlen sind alle noch dran.

Wahrscheinlich fährst du einfach zu viel Rad


----------



## urban_overload (3. November 2017)

Die Sohle meiner Freerider Contact war nach (nicht einmal) einem halben Jahr auch durchgescheuert von den Pins und hat sich vom Rest des Schuhs gelöst. Bin in der Zeit ca. 3-5 Mal pro Woche gefahren, jeweils zwischen 15 und 50km.

Andere Frage, könnt ihr Flat-Schuhe mit halbwegs Gatschgrip empfehlen? Die Contact sind durch den komplett glatten Bereich der Sohle eine Katastrophe diesbezüglich, ist das bei anderen 5.10 besser? Wie schaut's mit den Adidas Terrex/Trailcross/kAwiedieDingerheißen aus? Vaude Moab? Sonstige Empfehlungen?


----------



## Naffy (5. November 2017)

Hi Leute, 

Ich suche auch Schuhe für Plattform Pedalen. 

Am liebsten hohe. 
Mein Problem, - > ich habe Größe 48. 
Weiß Jemand welche Marken bis gr. 48 anbieten? 

Mir gefielen die Five Ten Freerider High.
Aber die gibt es leider nur bis gr. 47.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (5. November 2017)

Naffy schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich suche auch Schuhe für Plattform Pedalen.
> 
> ...


Den Impact High in 48,5:

http://m.exxpozed.de/item/383532363...AdQTOp-4OoD32msi1zCeV_H_UM3pmU4BoCVzYQAvD_BwE


----------



## John84 (5. November 2017)

Vaude Moab gibts auch in 48


----------



## outfaced (5. November 2017)

So, nach der ersten echten und langen Ausfahrt mit Ion AMP bin ich weiterhin voll von diesen begeistert. Jedoch würde die nur an Leute empfehlen, die Steifigkeit suchen. Komplettes Gegenteil von den Freereider, die sich um den Pedal förmlich biegen. Trotzdem aber nicht sooo extrem Steif, daß man mit diesen auch 2 Stunden mit Bike am Schulter nicht hiken kann 
Die Einlegesohle fällt jedoch für die Härte und Steifigkeit der Schuhe zu dünn aus. Hab die mit etwas dickere und dämpfendere ersetzt.


----------



## tobone (7. November 2017)

Ich denke auch über ein paar flatpedal Schuhe nach.
Brauche aber extrem schmale Schuhe vor allem hinten an der Ferse.
Welche Marke könnt ihr da empfehlen? Evtl. Shimano sh am7 oder die Giro jacket?
Hatte eben mal bei nem Onlineshop nachgefragt. Die meinten Giro jacket wären so die schmalsten. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## HeikeK (7. November 2017)

tobone schrieb:


> Ich denke auch über ein paar flatpedal Schuhe nach.
> Brauche aber extrem schmale Schuhe vor allem hinten an der Ferse.
> Welche Marke könnt ihr da empfehlen?


Mein Mann hat einen schmalen Fuß und fährt den Protective Vail, der ist im ganzen auf jeden Fall viel schmaler als meine Five Ten.


----------



## hardtails (7. November 2017)

outfaced schrieb:


> So, nach der ersten echten und langen Ausfahrt mit Ion AMP bin ich weiterhin voll von diesen begeistert. Jedoch würde die nur an Leute empfehlen, die Steifigkeit suchen. Komplettes Gegenteil von den Freereider, die sich um den Pedal förmlich biegen. Trotzdem aber nicht sooo extrem Steif, daß man mit diesen auch 2 Stunden mit Bike am Schulter nicht hiken kann
> Die Einlegesohle fällt jedoch für die Härte und Steifigkeit der Schuhe zu dünn aus. Hab die mit etwas dickere und dämpfendere ersetzt.



Ja, sind sehr schn steif.
Aber Achtung wegen der Größe
Trage sonst 46,5
Bei den 510 passen mir die 47er
Und hier sind die 47er zu klein da sie im Zehenbereich vorne sehr niedrig werden. Ohne Innensohle könnte ich sie fast tragen, mit keine Chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (8. November 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ja, sind sehr schn steif.
> Aber Achtung wegen der Größe
> Trage sonst 46,5
> Bei den 510 passen mir die 47er
> Und hier sind die 47er zu klein da sie im Zehenbereich vorne sehr niedrig werden. Ohne Innensohle könnte ich sie fast tragen, mit keine Chance


Kann sein ... Adidas war ich 43 1/3. Bei Ion hat 43 gepasst. 510 weiss ich mittlerweile nicht mehr was ich für ne Nummer bei mir gepasst hat.


----------



## fastclimber (13. November 2017)

Ich suche neue Schuhe für die schlechte Jahreszeit. Ich schwanke zwischen den Five Ten freerider EPS high und den Shimano SH-xm-9 Stiefeln. Die 5/10 wären meine erste Wahl. Dass die Sohle auf den Flats super hält glaube ich gleich, aber wie ist denn die Sohle wenn man damit zB das Rad auf rutschigem Untergrund einen Berg hoch schieben muss? Dafür taugt die Sohle doch nicht wirklich oder? Die Sohle sieht irgendwie superrutschig aus.


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Ich suche neue Schuhe für die schlechte Jahreszeit. Ich schwanke zwischen den Five Ten freerider EPS high und den Shimano SH-xm-9 Stiefeln. Die 5/10 wären meine erste Wahl. Dass die Sohle auf den Flats super hält glaube ich gleich, aber wie ist denn die Sohle wenn man damit zB das Rad auf rutschigem Untergrund einen Berg hoch schieben muss? Dafür taugt die Sohle doch nicht wirklich oder? Die Sohle sieht irgendwie superrutschig aus.


Weiß auch nicht.
Hab mir letztens die Winderschuhe von denen angeguckt. Das Konzept der Sohle ganz ohne Profil an den Zehen habe ich nicht verstanden und vom Kauf Abstand genommen.

Bei den Freeridern ist es aber nicht ganz so schlimm.

Was soll das?





Stell ich mir spannend vor auf einer nassen Almwiese.


----------



## Florent29 (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht.
> Hab mir letztens die Winderschuhe von denen angeguckt. Das Konzept der Sohle ganz ohne Profil an den Zehen habe ich nicht verstanden und vom Kauf Abstand genommen. Stell ich mir spannend vor auf einer nassen Almwiese.
> 
> Bei den Freeridern ist es aber nicht ganz so schlimm.
> ...



Das ist in der Tat erstaunlich...quasi die machanische Scheibenbremse unter den Schuhsohlen...


----------



## fastclimber (13. November 2017)

Hmm, wenn die Shimano nicht so wanderstiefelmäßig aussehen würden...
Aber ob ich mit der neuen Sohle an den 5/10 glücklich werde... eher nicht. Schade.


----------



## John84 (13. November 2017)

Macht andersrum mehrer Sinn:



edit: jetzt gehts


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat erstaunlich...quasi die machanische Scheibenbremse unter den Schuhsohlen...


Das ergibt doch echt keinen Sinn, oder?
Wenn ich bergauf laufe, möchte ich doch da vorne auch Profil?



fastclimber schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn die Shimano nicht so wanderstiefelmäßig aussehen würden...
> Aber ob ich mit der neuen Sohle an den 5/10 glücklich werde... eher nicht. Schade.


Kommt halt drauf an was du so vorhast. Ich fahr auch immer mit normalen 5-10 impact oder Teva, Skatersohle. Und man kann damit schon auch mal laufen.
Wenn man aber vor hat länger zu Tragen, können es ja ruhig welche in Richtung Wanderschuhe sein.


----------



## Florent29 (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Das ergibt doch echt keinen Sinn, oder?
> Wenn ich bergauf laufe, möchte ich doch da vorne auch Profil?



Exactly. Ich hab noch ein Paar Freerider Contact, die haben vorne Noppen und unter dem Ballen eine glatte Fläche. DAS macht Sinn.


----------



## MrBrightside (13. November 2017)

Also der Freerider EPS hat ne andere Sohle.

http://followmestore.de/bike/radbek...-freerider-eps-high-primaloft-core-black-2018


Die von fone gezeigte Sohle ist wohl zum Klettern und Wandern. Auf Fels macht glatt vorne Sinn.
Das sind Zustiegschuhe für Klettersteige etc. 
Zitat Fiveten:
"GOOD FOR
Hiking, scrambling and climbing."


----------



## Velo-X (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht.
> Hab mir letztens die Winderschuhe von denen angeguckt. Das Konzept der Sohle ganz ohne Profil an den Zehen habe ich nicht verstanden und vom Kauf Abstand genommen.
> 
> Bei den Freeridern ist es aber nicht ganz so schlimm.
> ...



Die Sohle wurde halt vor allem auf die Anforderungen am Fels hingetrimmt und nicht als Wanderschuh für Almwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Die Sohle wurde halt vor allem auf die Anforderungen am Fels hingetrimmt und nicht als Wanderschuh für Almwiesen.




edit: aha!
"Climbing Zone: die Schuhspitze bei Zustiegsschuhen...
...flach"
Erst informieren, dann meckern, ok, akzeptiert!



MrBrightside schrieb:


> Also der Freerider EPS hat ne andere Sohle.
> 
> http://followmestore.de/bike/radbek...-freerider-eps-high-primaloft-core-black-2018
> 
> ...


Ja, Hiking. Brauch neue Schuhe, mit denen ich einen Rucksack tragen kann.
Gabs irgendwo im Angebot und ich dachte: mal gucken was die so haben.
Gut, gibt genug andere Schuhe.


----------



## decay (13. November 2017)

Die EPS Sohle ist bergauf intiefem Matsch oder auf Eis nicht zu gebrauchen. Möglichst alles fahren wenn man viel solches Terrain hat


----------



## fastclimber (13. November 2017)

Haha, stimmt, einfach fahren, wer schiebt schon[emoji23]


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. November 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Die EPS Sohle ist bergauf intiefem Matsch oder auf Eis nicht zu gebrauchen. Möglichst alles fahren wenn man viel solches Terrain hat



Die EPS in Komination mit der von dir empfohlenen VD-Primaloft-Hose (Minaki) halten auf jeden Fall gut warm


----------



## urban_overload (22. November 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Die Bedenken haben sich leider als berechtigt erwiesen, nach nicht einmal einem halben Jahr hat sich bei beiden Schuhen die Sohle vom Rest zu lösen begonnen, außerdem sind bei einem Schuh 2 Schnürsenkellöcher  ausgerissen. Ich hab' sie mal zum Händler getragen, der meinte klarer Garantiefall, FiveTen sehr kulant, sollte kein Problem sein. Mal schauen... hoffe, dass ich nur Pech hatte und ein Montagsmodelll erwischt habe.





urban_overload schrieb:


> Die Sohle meiner Freerider Contact war nach (nicht einmal) einem halben Jahr auch durchgescheuert von den Pins und hat sich vom Rest des Schuhs gelöst. Bin in der Zeit ca. 3-5 Mal pro Woche gefahren, jeweils zwischen 15 und 50km.



Update: Mein Händler nimmt das Ganze, nachdem er von FiveTen länger nichts gehört hat, quasi auf seine Kappe und hat mir die Schuhe kostenlos gegen die Freerider Pro getauscht. Alles weitere macht er sich mit FiveTen aus.

Die Pro machen einen deutlich robusteren und langlebigeren Eindruck als die Contact - vernähte Sohle, mehr Metallösen für die Schnürsenkel (vor allem bei den oberen Löchern).

Bin heute die erste Runde mit den Pro im Wald gefahren, es war extrem nass und gatschig - auch hier schlagen sich die Pro im Vergleich zu den Contact um Welten besser, viel besserer Grip dank der durchgehenden Dotted-Sohle. Am Pedal konnte ich keinen Unterschied beim Grip feststellen.

tl;dr: Freerider Pro > Freerider Contact, klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Mundinger (29. Dezember 2017)

Afton Keegan, ein kurzer Bericht.

Zu Weihnachten gab's die Afton Keegan. Bis jetzt hab ich zwei Ausfahrten hinter mir, einmal im Schlamm und einmal im Schnee. Passform stimmt für mich.
Im Schlamm waren sie unauffällig :

Grip gut vorhanden.
über die Tour (1h) waren sie dicht.
Im Schnee war's ein Graus:

Grip war nicht vorhanden, ich bin mehrmals im stehen vom Pedal gerutscht. Sobald es wieder über null Grad hatte war der Grip wieder da.
Laufen geht echt gut in den Dingern.
Arg warm sind die Schuhe auch nicht.
Anscheinend verhärtet der Gummi bei kalten Temperaturen.


----------



## andyy (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
Ich sehe mich gerade nach neuen Schuhen um. Bis jetzt bin ich immer einen 5.10 Freerider gefahren. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie sich die mit den VAUDE Moab AM vergleichen lasen. 
Andyy


----------



## luCYnger (15. Januar 2018)

ich kann nur vergleichen Freerider Contact vs Vaude Moab AM mid

finde den VD in allen Belangen besser

a u ß e r  
in Punkto Grip. da kann der gar nichts. Sorry, würde gerne was anderes sagen.
Aber wenn dir Grip wichtig ist, bleib bei 5.10


----------



## hardtails (20. Januar 2018)

die 5.10 sind schon mist
nichtnur das die sohle nich sonderlich hält

die bekommt sogar riesige ausbuchtungen auf der sohle. noch nie gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (20. Januar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> die 5.10 sind schon mist
> nichtnur das die sohle nich sonderlich hält
> 
> die bekommt sogar riesige ausbuchtungen auf der sohle. noch nie gesehen
> ...



Das ist der Freerider oder? Der hat eine sehr weiche, dünne Zwischensohle. Bei Kletterschuhen war das früher noch extremer. Stabil UND sensibel geht nicht. Ist immer ein Kompromiss. Der Impact mit seiner harten und steifen Sohle wird dieses Problem eher nicht haben. Finde solch weiche Sohlen haben bei einem Mtb Schuh auch keinen Auftrag. Trial ist die Ausnahme, da haben die weichen Schluppen ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## hardtails (20. Januar 2018)

jepp
9Monate und vielleicht 4000km/70thm


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Januar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> die 5.10 sind schon mist
> nichtnur das die sohle nich sonderlich hält
> 
> die bekommt sogar riesige ausbuchtungen auf der sohle. noch nie gesehen
> ...


Da hat sich an der Stelle ganz einfach die Sohle gelöst und sie klebt nicht mehr am Schuh dran. Hatte ich auch schon öfters, allerdings waren da dann eigentlich immer bereits Löcher in er Sohle selbst, wo dann Wasser, Dreck, etc reinkommen konnte.

Mit Shoegoo kann man das wieder einigermaßen fixen, wobei man dafür dann das Zeug unter die Sohle bekommen muss, was dann nicht mehr so einfach ist. Am besten also draufschmieren, bevor die Löcher zu groß werden.

Meine erst dieses Jahr gekauften Freerider Pro habe ich übrigens gerade erst auch erstmals mit Shoegoo behandelt, da konnte man bereits das Material unter der Sohle sehen. Die Sohle ist ziemlich dünn bei den Schuhen, dafür sind sie aber schön steif.


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Januar 2018)

andyy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich sehe mich gerade nach neuen Schuhen um


falls du noch nen paar schühchen suchst:
nach dem am9 für knapp 50€ gibs nun den am7 für 40€ bei amazon zur vorbestellung


----------



## Zalgam (31. Januar 2018)

Kann von euch jemand etwas über den Shimano SH-GR7 Gravity Schuh sagen?


----------



## hardtails (31. Januar 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Da hat sich an der Stelle ganz einfach die Sohle gelöst und sie klebt nicht mehr am Schuh dran. Hatte ich auch schon öfters, allerdings waren da dann eigentlich immer bereits Löcher in er Sohle selbst, wo dann Wasser, Dreck, etc reinkommen konnte.




nee, die sohle ist noch fest. ist auch schön im schuh zufühlen, an der stelle ist eine richtige mulde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni-v-2008 (3. Februar 2018)

Zur Zeit günstig zu haben sind:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-MTB-Schuhe-Auslaufmodell-p38284/

Hatte mit FiveTen bei vielen das Problem mit der Naht an den Zähen vorn wo die Sohle angenäht ist. 
Bei diesem Model ist das perfekt gelöst und man merkt nix davon. 
Echt ein toller Schuh.


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Februar 2018)

Toni-v-2008 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit günstig zu haben sind:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-MTB-Schuhe-Auslaufmodell-p38284/
> 
> ...


wie fallen die denn aus?


----------



## Toni-v-2008 (3. Februar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wie fallen die denn aus?



Also bei mir wie die normalen Straßenschuh. Kleiner oder enger auf jeden Fall nicht...


----------



## kally3 (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach meinen ersten MTB Schuhen für die wärmeren Tage. 
Ich habe den Five Ten Freerider Pro ins Auge gefasst. Ist dieser dafür geeignet oder wirds darin zu warm? 
Gibt es für Fürhling/Sommer/Herbst bessere Schuhe? 
Ich habe eher sehr breite Füße.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Basti138 (7. Februar 2018)

Den Adidas Marathon TR gibts wieder


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Februar 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Den Adidas Marathon TR gibts wieder


das waren noch zeiten, die guten alten pre-af1 (airforce1) wo die welt noch in ordnung war....
stammt der marathon aus der vor oder nach samba zeit?


----------



## Basti138 (7. Februar 2018)

Den Marathon gabs recht lange, ab 79.
War Trainingsschuh bei der Rennleitung, allerdings in grün.
So um 2010 ist der glaub ich verschwunden, also da wars im Ebay irgendwann schon aus.

Bin echt froh, dass es die wieder gibt, hab zum Biken immer alte genommen, mitlerweilen sind die Sohlen von den Pedalen komplett durch 
Hatte auch schon die Five Ten im Auge.

Mag sein, dass es bessere Schuhe für Flatpedale gibt.
Aber der Marathon ist DIE eierlegende Wollmilchsau und saubequem.


----------



## kally3 (7. Februar 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Den Adidas Marathon TR gibts wieder



Hi Basti138,
Soll das eine Antwort auf meine Frage sein oder freust du dich einfach, dass es die Schuhe wieder gibt? 

Edit: Ich habe mich noch einmal umgeschaut und denke, dass der Five Ten Freeride Canvas für den Sommer die bessere Wahl ist als der Freerider Pro. Was sagt ihr dazu? Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem sammeln können?


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Den Adidas Marathon TR gibts wieder


Geil! Die hatte ich doch gefühlt immer in die Grundschule an! *träum von besseren Zeiten*


----------



## Basti138 (8. Februar 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Hi Basti138,
> Soll das eine Antwort auf meine Frage sein oder freust du dich einfach, dass es die Schuhe wieder gibt?


Beides..
Ich nehm den zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (8. Februar 2018)

Ein Joggingschuh wird aber kaum eine steife Sohle haben, die zum Biken schon Sinn macht, oder?


----------



## Florent29 (8. Februar 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ein Joggingschuh wird aber kaum eine steife Sohle haben, die zum Biken schon Sinn macht, oder?



Ach, was @Basti138 so Biken nennt...


----------



## Basti138 (8. Februar 2018)

Das hab ich gehört


----------



## kally3 (13. Februar 2018)

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Schuh für schönere Tage und habe mir den Five Ten Freerider Pro (weil sie nicht so massig aussehen) und den Five Ten Freerider Canvas kommen lassen.
Für mich ist es eindeutig der Canvas. Zum einen ist dieser deutlich luftiger, was von vornherein eigentlich klar war aber auch von der Passform ist dieser für meinen breiten Fuß viel angenehmer. Fühlt sich an wie ein Straßenschuh wohingegen der Freerider Pro sehr eng und eher unangenehm war. Und so breit sieht der Freerider Canvas gar nicht aus.
Freue mich schon auf schöneres Wetter um die neuen Schuhe zu testen!


----------



## Florent29 (14. Februar 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Fühlt sich an wie ein Straßenschuh wohingegen der Freerider Pro sehr eng und eher unangenehm war.



Nur dass der Schuh halt für's Rad und nicht für die Straße gedacht ist - und auf dem Rad ist steifer besser.


----------



## kally3 (14. Februar 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Nur dass der Schuh halt für's Rad und nicht für die Straße gedacht ist - und auf dem Rad ist steifer besser.



Ja, aber der Freerider Pro passt von der Form überhaupt nicht zu meinem Fuß, da dieser viel schmaler geschnitten ist als der Freerider Canvas. Wenn dann müsste ich nach einem Schuh suchen, der den Schnitt vom Freerider Canvas hat und eine steifere Sohle besitzt. Ist das der normale Freerider?
Ausserdem ist das mein subjektives Gefühl, evtl. ist der Canvas für andere steif  hattest du den Canvas schon mal an?


----------



## Florent29 (14. Februar 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Ja, aber der Freerider Pro passt von der Form überhaupt nicht zu meinem Fuß, da dieser viel schmaler geschnitten ist als der Freerider Canvas. Wenn dann müsste ich nach einem Schuh suchen, der den Schnitt vom Freerider Canvas hat und eine steifere Sohle besitzt. Ist das der normale Freerider?
> Ausserdem ist das mein subjektives Gefühl, evtl. ist der Canvas für andere steif  hattest du den Canvas schon mal an?



Der Freerider Canvas unterscheidet sich meines Wissens nach vom normalen Freerider nur durch das Obermaterial. Und der normale Freerider ist ziemlich labberig (habe auch noch einen rumfliegen).

Auf kurzen Runden ist das nicht so schlimm, aber bei langen Tagen im Sattel oder in Sprintsituationen empfinde ich die steifere Sohle zB des Freerider ELC oder Contact (habe selber einen ELC und den Contact-Vorgänger Vxi) als wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## kally3 (14. Februar 2018)

Die Sohle vom Freerider (Stealth S1 Rubber) und Freerider Canvas (Stealth Ph Phantom Rubber) unterscheiden sich auch. Weiss jemand da etwas bzgl. Steifigkeit? Ich nehme an, den normalen Freerider kann man auch gut im Sommer fahren?

Edit:
Habe gerade gesehen, dass die S1 Sohle eigentlich Phantom heisst, wenn sie gefärbt ist:
http://www.mbr.co.uk/buyers_guide/five-ten-mountain-bike-shoes-369750


----------



## Florent29 (14. Februar 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Die Sohle vom Freerider (Stealth S1 Rubber) und Freerider Canvas (Stealth Ph Phantom Rubber) unterscheiden sich auch. Weiss jemand da etwas bzgl. Steifigkeit? Ich nehme an, den normalen Freerider kann man auch gut im Sommer fahren?
> 
> Edit:
> Habe gerade gesehen, dass die S1 Sohle eigentlich Phantom heisst, wenn sie gefärbt ist:
> http://www.mbr.co.uk/buyers_guide/five-ten-mountain-bike-shoes-369750



Das ist die gleiche Sohle, zumindest was die Steifigkeit angeht.

Ja, der Freerider ist ein Sommerschuh. Für den Winter sind dann eher die EPS gedacht, wobei auch die Elements und die ELC ganz gut für schlechtes Wetter taugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kally3 (14. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Erklärung. Also es ist sowieso mein erster richtiger MTB Schuh. Hatte vorher alte Sneakers und ich fühl mich sehr wohl in den Canvas. Werde den behalten und dann meine Erfahrungen sammlen


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (16. Februar 2018)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach neuen Schuhen (auch ein Five Ten, schlechte Sohlen Leidgenosse)
Benötigen aufgrund meiner grossen Füssen, relativ steife Sohlen.
Scheinbar haben die Five Ten immer noch den besten Grip:

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Five Ten Impact Pro?
Wie gut ist der Grip und die Haltbarkeit der Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL?
Wie gut ist der Grip und Haltbarkeit der Five Ten Freerider Pro? (Vergleich mit Impact Pro?)

Scheinbar gibt es noch keine wirklichen Alternativen zu den Five Tens


----------



## Florent29 (16. Februar 2018)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Scheinbar gibt es noch keine wirklichen Alternativen zu den Five Tens



Doch: Ion hat mittlerweile recht gute Flatpedalschuhe, genau so Shimano (mit Michelin Sohle), Specialized, Afton, außerdem Giro, Pearl Izumi und VauDe (alle drei Vibram).

O'neal, Teva usw. kann man aber tatsächlich in die Tonne schmeißen.


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Februar 2018)

Was sind denn eurer Erfahrung nach von den brauchbaren  Flatpedalschuhen die mit der geringsten "Bauhöhe" (dünne Sohle)?

Begründung:
Ich habe ein Rad mit recht tiefem Innenlager das ich schon immer mit Klickpedalen fahre (Mallet DH erst mit Maltese Falcon, dann 2F0 Cliplite) und nun noch ein Rad mit etwas höherem Innenlager das ich mal wieder mit Flats fahren möchte. 
Dafür habe ich meine alten, ziemlich verbrauchten, 5.10 Impacts mit irgendwelchen DMR Pedalen rausgekramt und das fühlt sich jetzt an als würde ich auf Stelzen fahren.
Also möchte ich mit flachen Pedalen (Podium? Boomslang?), evtl. Offset Buchsen (lohnt bei 10mm Dämpferbolzen leider kaum) und eben flacheren Schuhen gegensteuern.

Dass bei einer dünneren Sohle Dämpfung verloren gehen wird ist mir klar. Irgendwelche Vorschläge oder nehmen sich die verschiedenen Schuhe nicht viel?


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Februar 2018)

Die Impacts sind schon sehr sehr dick, die Freerider Pro dagegen relativ dünn.


----------



## Florent29 (16. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Vorschläge oder nehmen sich die verschiedenen Schuhe nicht viel?



Da gibt's schon ziemliche Unterschiede: Die Fiveten Impact und die Ion Raid fallen eher stelzig aus, die Fiveten Freerider dürften in der Mitte liegen.

Die Schuhe von Afton (Keegan?) sehen recht flach aus, solltest du dir mal anschauen.

Unter Umständen reicht es aber auch, einfach eine flachere Innensohle reinzutun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (16. Februar 2018)

Kann denn jemand was dazu sagen wie steif die Sohle am Freerider Pro im Vergleich zu 2fo Cliplite, Maltese Falcon oder älteren Impacts ist? Werde ich wenns rumpelt das Gefühl haben dass sich meine Füße ums Pedal wickeln?
Und sind an den ganzen versch. Freeridern die Sohlen immer gleich oder unterscheiden sich die Schuhe nicht nur optisch?

Die Afton kannte ich nicht. Bin da aber recht skeptisch weil es kaum Erfahrungswerte zu geben scheint und bei Schuhen mag ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Versuchskaninchen spielen.


----------



## Florent29 (16. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> K
> Und sind an den ganzen versch. Freeridern die Sohlen immer gleich oder unterscheiden sich die Schuhe nicht nur optisch?



Freerider Pro und Contact sind nochmal eigene Schuhe - bei den "klassischen" Freeridern sind die ELC steifer als die anderen Modelle. Der Compound ist aber der Gleiche.


----------



## berkel (17. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mal verschiedene Fiveten Modelle innen an der Ferse gemessen, da haben alte Freerider 2,6cm, Impacts (alte und VXI) 2,7cm Höhe. Die Freerider Pro sind mit 2,2cm etwas flacher, das ergibt sich jedoch einfach aus der dünneren Innensohle im Fersenbereich gegenüber den anderen (ohne Innensohle hat der Freerider Pro 1,9cm und der Impact VXI 2,0cm.

Ich bin mit dem Freerider Pro sehr zufrieden, auch wenn er mir etwas schmaler geschnitten scheint und ich für meine breiten Füße gerne etwas mehr Breite hätte. Die Verarbeitung macht auch einen guten bzw. besseren Eindruck und er ist leicht (430g/Stk vs. 600 g/Stk beim alten Freerider in Gr. 47). Steifigkeit ist auch gut, vergleichbar mit dem Impact VXI.


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Februar 2018)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal verschiedene Fiveten Modelle innen an der Ferse gemessen, da haben alte Freerider 2,6cm, Impacts (alte und VXI) 2,7cm Höhe. Die Freerider Pro sind mit 2,2cm etwas flacher, das ergibt sich jedoch einfach aus der dünneren Innensohle im Fersenbereich gegenüber den anderen (ohne Innensohle hat der Freerider Pro 1,9cm und der Impact VXI 2,0cm.
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Freerider Pro sehr zufrieden, auch wenn er mir etwas schmaler geschnitten scheint und ich für meine breiten Füße gerne etwas mehr Breite hätte. Die Verarbeitung macht auch einen guten bzw. besseren Eindruck und er ist leicht (430g/Stk vs. 600 g/Stk beim alten Freerider in Gr. 47). Steifigkeit ist auch gut, vergleichbar mit dem Impact VXI.


Dann handelt es sich bei den Höhen wohl echt nur um einen geringen Milimeterbereich. Optisch sieht so ein alter Impact ja schon deutlich aus.

Ich finde das Thema aber schon ganz interessant.
Da gehen die Hersteller ans absolute Limit was die Tretlagerhöhe betrifft und in den ganzen Tests hat ein Rad bei 140mm FW mit 345mm Tretlagerhöhe oft ein zu hohes Tretlager und ein Rad mit 338mm Tretlagerhöhe soll dann aber gut sein.
Währenddessen fahren ganz Viele (vor allem auch Profis) mit Schuh-Pedalkombis die 1,5cm höher sind als sie sein müssten. Zusätzlich könnte man mit einem 5mm flacheren Pedal theoretisch nochmal 5mm tiefer mit dem Tretlager. Von der Geo im Sag im Fahrbetrieb wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen, da guckt niemand drauf obwohl alle immer 0.5° da zu viel und 3mm hier zu wenig spüren.

Das Gefühl im Rad zu stehen kann laaange nicht nur von der Tretlagerhöhe abhängen wie es die Magazine etc immer suggerieren und dann 5mm Unterschied in der Tretlagerhöhe schon mal deutlich in die Bewertung einfließen lassen.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Februar 2018)

Hm, ich hab jetzt bei meinen Freeridern Pro ca. 2cm hinten an der Ferse gemessen, bei den alten Impact Mid und Impact High waren das dagegen eher 3,5cm, immer ohne die Einlage. Die normalen Freerider ohne Pro hatten auch ca. 2cm (bei zwei verschiedenen Paaren), die Freerider Elements dann wieder 2,6cm.
Da muss man also schon etwas mit den jeweiligen Modellen aufpassen.


----------



## berkel (19. Februar 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> bei den alten Impact Mid und Impact High waren das dagegen eher 3,5cm, immer ohne die Einlage.


Seltsam, ich habe nochmal nachgemessen: ohne Einlegesohle sind es 2,4cm beim alten Impact (ca. 10 Jahre alt) und 2,0cm beim VXI.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Februar 2018)

berkel schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich habe nochmal nachgemessen: ohne Einlegesohle sind es 2,4cm beim alten Impact (ca. 10 Jahre alt) und 2,0cm beim VXI.


Gut, so alt sind meine auch nicht , aber eben auch nicht das aktuelle Modell.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Februar 2018)

Ich denke wenn Schuhe viel getragen sind dürften sie auch niedriger werden. Zum einen durch Verschleiß an der Sohle, zum anderen, wenn viel drin gelaufen/gestanden wurde, wird die Sohle wohl auch einfach immer flacher dadurch, dass sie zusammengedrückt wird..


----------



## Mais (28. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Geil! Die hatte ich doch gefühlt immer in die Grundschule an! *träum von besseren Zeiten*



Mein letztes Paar ist vor 'n paar Wochen verschlissen. Die gab's vor der Einstellung mal irgendwann im Netz für ~40€ das Paar und ich hatte mir gleich 4 bestellt. 

Leider kosten se jetzt so viel wie jeder andere blöde Sneaker. Kannste dir halt auch gleich Bikeschuhe kaufen.


----------



## jazznova (26. März 2018)

Kann einer was sagen wie die Vaude Moab AM ausfallen?
Sind die eher breit vorne geschnitten oder schmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (27. März 2018)

jazznova schrieb:


> Kann einer was sagen wie die Vaude Moab AM ausfallen?
> Sind die eher breit vorne geschnitten oder schmal?



Ich hatte mal welche zum Probieren da. Würde sagen: Mittel. Nicht ganz so breit wie meine 510 Freerider, aber es sind jetzt auch keine Stöckelschuhe.


----------



## jazznova (27. März 2018)

Ich habe einfach mal die Vaude Moab bestellt, bin gespannt, ich finde die Hybrid Lösung eigentlich eine gute Idee. Ansonsten werde ich mir mal die Specialized 2FO 2.0 anschauen .


----------



## fone (28. März 2018)

Hybrid?

Machen aber einen guten Eindruck.

Ansonsten haben einige gerade die Adidas Terrex Cross SL aus dem Schnäppchenthread bestellt.


----------



## Florent29 (28. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Hybrid?



Wegen der zwei verschiedenen Sohlen.


----------



## RetroRider (28. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> [...]
> Ansonsten haben einige gerade die Adidas Terrex Cross SL aus dem Schnäppchenthread bestellt.


Günstiger wird's wohl nicht, wenn's für lange Strecken geeignet (also steif genug) sein soll, oder?



Florent29 schrieb:


> [...]
> O'neal, [...] kann man aber tatsächlich in die Tonne schmeißen.


Kann ich bestätigen. Früher gab's mal den leichten Rampage mit Echtleder und sehr flacher Sohle, der war ok. Aber die jetzigen Dinger mag ich nicht.


----------



## jazznova (29. März 2018)

Kurzer Zwischenstand zu den Vaude Moab AM:

Habe heute die Lieferung von 43 & 44 bekommen, trage im Straßenschuh 42. Bikeschuh Specialized 43,5,
Was soll ich sagen, beide sind mir zu groß, ich werde nochmal den 42er testen.
Zum Schuh selbst kann ich nur auf die Verarbeitung eingehen - die ist sehr gut. Vorderfuß ist auch eher großzügig und die Größe wie man lesen kann ist "ehrlich". 

Grip usw kann ich noch nichts sagen, ich hoffe der 42er passt und ist dann am ende nicht zu klein.


----------



## m4gaga (4. April 2018)

wie mir hier beim mitlesen immer wieder ein '*vans *- bring uns den *gravel *zurück' murmler über die lippen fährt..
mein gravel aus 2013 ist nun endgültig verschlissen (ca. ~50k hm/jahr auf trails und touren) - das war ein wirklich übertrieben guter schuh!

und auch wenn ich bisher noch nicht 1x in einem 5T stand, traue ich diesem (und auch anderen) produzenten nicht so richtig.
ich meine ja nur - da gibt man €100,00 und mehr für ein paar schuhe aus, und mit etwas glück kann man diese nach einer season noch nutzen - finde hier und auch in anderen threads (foren) einfach zu viele negative berichte dazu.

hölle - ich brauch ein neues paar schuhe..
*vans *- bring uns den *gravel *zurück!


----------



## sp00n82 (4. April 2018)

m4gaga schrieb:


> wie mir hier beim mitlesen immer wieder ein '*vans *- bring uns den *gravel *zurück' murmler über die lippen fährt..
> mein gravel aus 2013 ist nun endgültig verschlissen (ca. ~50k hm/jahr auf trails und touren) - das war ein wirklich übertrieben guter schuh!
> 
> und auch wenn ich bisher noch nicht 1x in einem 5T stand, traue ich diesem (und auch anderen) produzenten nicht so richtig.
> ...


Naja, bei CRC schreiben 3 von 10 Testberichten, dass sich bei ihrem Schuh die Sohle ablöst bei den Gravels. Also wie immer, die Leute mit Problemen melden sich viel eher zu Wort, als bei denjenigen, wo es problemlos funktioniert. 

Dort wird übrigens auch erwähnt, dass der Gravel "almost as grippy" wie ein FiveTen sei. Also hau rein.


----------



## Mundinger (4. April 2018)

Hey,
ich wollt noch ein kurzes Update zu den Afton Keegan geben.
Die Sohle ist inzwischen sehr stark verschlissen nach ungefähr 3 Monaten, man sieht tiefe Risse in der Sohle. An diesen Stellen bin ich auf dem Pedal gerutscht. Das war gestern kein Vergnügen auf der Borderline und dem Canadian-Trail in Freiburg. Grip war keiner da
Auch sind mir die Schnürsenkel gerissen.
Nach der anfänglichen Euphorie wohl doch ein bescheidenes Ergebnis, vor allem da mein Giro Jacket an dem man die Zwischensohle sehen kann immer noch deutlich mehr Grip liefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (4. April 2018)

Von mir auch ein Update zum Thema Vaude Moab.

Wie schon geschrieben und befürchtet sind die 42er zu klein. Somit ist der Schuh für meine Füße untragbar.
42 zu klein und 43 viel zu groß.

Naja, bin dann mal zum HiBike gefahren und habe paar anprobiert und am ende bin ich mit dem Specialized 2FO 2.0 in 43 rausgegangen.
Ich bin gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt, wird wohl am Samstag sein ;-)


----------



## RetroRider (4. April 2018)

Die Terrex Cross SL hab ich in 45 1/3 genommen. Passt. Ich hab "normal" 45 und "Shimano" 46. Dazu eher lange statt breite Füsse.


----------



## Robmx (4. April 2018)

Ich habe auch die Terrex allerdings als Protect. Habe auch 45 1/3 genommen, normal Gr. 43. Mein Plattfuß passte nicht in die anderen Größen.


----------



## fone (5. April 2018)

Mundinger schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wollt noch ein kurzes Update zu den Afton Keegan geben.
> Die Sohle ist inzwischen sehr stark verschlissen nach ungefähr 3 Monaten, man sieht tiefe Risse in der Sohle. An diesen Stellen bin ich auf dem Pedal gerutscht. Das war gestern kein Vergnügen auf der Borderline und dem Canadian-Trail in Freiburg. Grip war keiner da
> Auch sind mir die Schnürsenkel gerissen.
> Nach der anfänglichen Euphorie wohl doch ein bescheidenes Ergebnis, vor allem da mein Giro Jacket an dem man die Zwischensohle sehen kann immer noch deutlich mehr Grip liefert.



Kannte ich noch gar nicht, aber der Werbetext ist nicht sehr vertrauenswerweckend:


> Afton have worked tirelessly to eliminate the pain inspired by using the pedals far too often on long descents. Introducing their own proprietary mono-directional shank which delivers added stiffness to your pedalling, vibration is reduced while enhanced power transfers get you in and out of berms quicker than you can say roost.


 

Sehen aber gut aus, die Front orientiert sich an den Etnies Marana 
Leider hab ich eh schon zu viele Schuhe.

Nach 3 Monaten hast du die Schnürsenkel abgerissen? Hmmm...


----------



## DudeNukem (8. April 2018)

Wie fallen die schuhe von der Größer her aus? Trage normalerweise US 13 was ungefähr 47,5 ist. 
Die Freerider Pro werden jedoch nur in 48,5 oder 47 angeboten. 47 wird definitiv zu klein sein und
48,5 erscheint mir etwas groß.


----------



## MrBrightside (8. April 2018)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Wie fallen die schuhe von der Größer her aus? Trage normalerweise US 13 was ungefähr 47,5 ist.
> Die Freerider Pro werden jedoch nur in 48,5 oder 47 angeboten. 47 wird definitiv zu klein sein und
> 48,5 erscheint mir etwas groß.


Laut BC ist US13 gleich EU47. Bei Schuhen hilft wohl nur testen.

Welche Art von Schuhe sind das bei denen du US13 hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DudeNukem (8. April 2018)

Sneakers, Businessschuhe liegen je nachdem immer zwischen 47,5 und 48. 47 ist bisher immer zu klein. 48,5 wirkt recht gross aber evtl fallen die ja kleiner aus. Muss ich wohl mal testen. 

EDIT: Grad gesehen das meine nikes us14, in 13 also 48,5 sind. Könnte also dann vllt passen.


----------



## MrBrightside (8. April 2018)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Sneakers, Businessschuhe liegen je nachdem immer zwischen 47,5 und 48. 47 ist bisher immer zu klein. 48,5 wirkt recht gross aber evtl fallen die ja kleiner aus. Muss ich wohl mal testen.
> 
> EDIT: Grad gesehen das meine nikes us14, in 13 also 48,5 sind. Könnte also dann vllt passen.


Ja. Die fallen so aus wie Nikes, da bin ich ziemlich sicher.

Businessschuhe fallen größer aus in der Regel.


----------



## kaii (8. April 2018)

Kennt wer die Spezialised Skitch? Im Gegensatz zu den 2Fos anscheinend recht unbekannt,sollen auch recht steif sein und sehr leicht und schick.


----------



## marci4x4 (8. April 2018)

jazznova schrieb:


> Naja, bin dann mal zum HiBike gefahren und habe paar anprobiert und am ende bin ich mit dem Specialized 2FO 2.0 in 43 rausgegangen.
> Ich bin gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt, wird wohl am Samstag sein ;-)



Hallo Jazznova,
Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach Atmungsaktiven Flatpedal geeigneten Schuhen. (Auch breiter fuss, hoher ris und einlagen geeignet) Bisher habe ich immer Lowa Renegade GTX II lo Wanderschuhe auf meinen Radeltouren angehabt, ausser, das sie natürlich im Mittelbereich eher etwas weich sind, haben die Jahrelang kein Problem mit den Pins gehabt, aber im Sommer badet man darin ;-) (zumindest in der Goretex Version)

Erzähl mal bitte wie die 2FO sind, war gestern bei einem Laden gestanden, wo die Teile günstig zu haben gewesen wären, aber leider nicht in meiner schuhgrösse 47. Ich hatte sie mal in der Hand und gemerkt, das der Mittelbereich sehr hart ist. sicherlich Optimal fürs treten, aber kann man damit auch 3 Wochen auf Tour sein und ggd. Auch damit rumlaufen? (sightseeing) und was mich auch sehr interessiert.. Ich schwitze schnell in Schuhen, ist die Belüftung gut?
Vg
Marci


----------



## jazznova (9. April 2018)

Also ich bin den 2FO jetzt 2x gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden.
Von den getesteten war er der angenehmste, vor allem  was die Einlage/Fußbett/Laufgefühl angeht. 
Man kann schon gut mit ihm laufen - eine Wanderung würde ich jetzt damit nicht machen aber für ein Bikeschuh ist man ganz gut zu Fuß unterwegs.

Zu Belüftung kann ich nix sagen, da muss erst einmal richtig Hochsommer kommen aber gestern bei 20 Grad war alles OK.


----------



## fone (9. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ja. Die fallen so aus wie Nikes, da bin ich ziemlich sicher.
> 
> Businessschuhe fallen größer aus in der Regel.


Jupp, meine Lederschuhe hab ich in 43, Sneaker, Etnies, Vans, Globe etc. meistens so 44,5 bis 45.
Die 5.10 Freerider Pro in 44,5 (45 waren zu groß).
Die Adidas Terrex Cross SL in 45 1/3 -  könnten aber auch eine Nummer kleiner noch passen. 

Die Adidas bin ich gestern auf Tour das erste Mal gefahren, gefallen mir ausgezeichnet.


----------



## platt_ziege (14. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> jepp
> 9Monate und vielleicht 4000km/70thm


krass!
derber typ, 70.000hm bei 4.000km?
arbeitest du aufm mont blanc und bist pendler?




jazznova schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein Update zum Thema Vaude Moab.
> Wie schon geschrieben und befürchtet sind die 42er zu klein. Somit ist der Schuh für meine Füße untragbar.
> 42 zu klein und 43 viel zu groß


hast du/jemand einen grössenvergleich ggü nike?
das was ich jetzt so gelesen habe, entsprechen die vaudes in 46 einer "standard" 46 grösse...


----------



## jazznova (14. April 2018)

@platt_ziege 

Trage bei Nikes 43 - daher fällt die Größe von Vaude eher "Ehrlich" aus - dennoch kam ich damit nicht zurecht, der Schuh hat sich einfach unwohl angefühlt.


----------



## platt_ziege (14. April 2018)

jazznova schrieb:


> @platt_ziege
> 
> Trage bei Nikes 43 - daher fällt die Größe von Vaude eher "Ehrlich" aus - dennoch kam ich damit nicht zurecht, der Schuh hat sich einfach unwohl angefühlt.


hab ich da nur noch jeweils 1x vorhanden in normaler und eine nr grösser bestellt, schaun wer mah


----------



## sp00n82 (14. April 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> krass!
> derber typ, 70.000hm bei 4.000km?
> arbeitest du aufm mont blanc und bist pendler?



Versteh ich nicht. Mit 15km Anfahrt zum Berg erreicht man ein solches Verhältnis recht einfach.









Mit der Haltbarkeit der Sohle von den Freeridern Pro bin ich übrigens auch nicht so ganz zufrieden. Seitdem es wieder wärmer geworden ist, hat die Sohle schon recht sichtbar gelitten durch die Pins. Die muss ich demnächst wieder mit Shoe Goo ausbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawny (20. April 2018)

Meine five ten freerider pro in night navy 46 sind gestern angekommen. Machen einen guten Eindruck. Werde sie heute Mal ausprobieren


----------



## Seb_87 (6. Juni 2018)

Mag mir jemand kurz den Mehrwert der Schuhe im Gegensatz zu normalen Vans mit glatter Sohle erklären ohne das ich 59 Seiten lesen muss :> Fahr DMR Vault


----------



## Florent29 (6. Juni 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Mag mir jemand kurz den Mehrwert der Schuhe im Gegensatz zu normalen Vans mit glatter Sohle erklären ohne das ich 59 Seiten lesen muss :> Fahr DMR Vault



Mehr Grip.

Aber wenn du mit Vans zurechtkommst, fahr halt Vans. Zwingt dich ja keiner.


----------



## fone (6. Juni 2018)

+ etwas steifere Sohle.
Ist (war früher ) angenehmer wenn sich die Mittelfußknochen bei stumpfen Drops nicht mehr um das Pedal biegen.
Natürlich kann man mit ganz unterschiedlichen Schuhen MTB fahren.

Gerade bei den großen Vault biegt sich ein Skateschuh ja in der Mitte ziemlich durch. Das finde ich persönlich unangenehm. Da mag ich dann die steifere Sohle von nem Bikeschuh.


----------



## RobG301 (6. Juni 2018)

Durfte in Willingen den neuen Five Ten Impact Pro testen und der ist echt die Wucht und noch besser als mein Adidas Terrex Trail SL '18!


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Juni 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Mag mir jemand kurz den Mehrwert der Schuhe im Gegensatz zu normalen Vans mit glatter Sohle erklären ohne das ich 59 Seiten lesen muss :> Fahr DMR Vault


vans habe ich zwar auch, aber die habe ich nicht in erwägung zum radl gezogen.
da amazon meine im januar (!!!) vorbestellten schuhe bis heute nicht geliefert hat, bin ich zu der zeit mit so high-tec magnum stiefeln gefahren und als es wärmer wurde mit nike air force.
nun habe ich günstig ein paar echte flat schuhe (vaude moab) gekauft. bis dato hab ich mich immer gefragt von was da immer bzgl grip diskutiert wird ;-)
wie gross die unterschiede innerhalb der flat schuhe sind kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ggü "normalen" schuhen liegen da für mich jetzt wirklich welten.
bei der ersten fahrt dachte ich irgendwas hätte sich verkeilt, auch wenn es nicht möglich ist, aber ich hab mein fuss null bewegen können.

lange rede, kurzer sinn: ggü normalen schuhen sind echte flat schuhe wirklich eine mehr empfehlenswerte anschaffung!


----------



## Seb_87 (6. Juni 2018)

Dann muss ich mal schauen was der Markt in Größe 14 so hergibt


----------



## Florent29 (6. Juni 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mal schauen was der Markt in Größe 14 so hergibt



Fiveten gibt es bis Größe 48: https://www.bergzeit.de/five-ten-radschuhe/?Größe[]=48


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Juni 2018)

wieso kann man erstellte beiträge eigentlich nicht löschen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (6. Juni 2018)

Die Canvas sogar bis UK13 (48.5)


----------



## JustSupertramp (7. Juni 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mal schauen was der Markt in Größe 14 so hergibt



Adidas Trail Cross wird glaube ich auch bis Schuhgröße 50 oder so produziert. Ich habe die hohen und finde die richtig gut


----------



## Hias86 (13. Juni 2018)

Mir sind bis auf den normalen Freerider alle FiveTen am Fußballen zu eng.
Beim normalen Freerider ist mir leider leider die Sohle zu weich.

Gehts noch jemanden so? Oder weiten die mit der Zeit noch aus?

Die Vaude Moab passen, gefallen mir allerdings nicht so gut.

Gehts noch jemanden so?
Über einen Tipp wäre ich echt dankbar, schön langsam weiss ich nicht mehr weiter.

Bestellt ist aktuell noch der Vaude Moab ohne die Schnalle und der Ion Raid.


----------



## Tall1969 (13. Juni 2018)

Also ich fahre
* Frühjahr und Herbst .... Merrel Wanderschuhe 
* Keen Newport Sandale (vorne geschlossen, massiv) oder die noch festeren arroyo ... Beide nennen sich Trekkingsandalen, haben top Gripp, trocknen schnell und Eu49 ist ca 52


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juni 2018)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> FiveTen und nix anderes!



"Klebekraft aufm Pedal? --> Aber 100%"


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juni 2018)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre
> * Frühjahr und Herbst .... Merrel Wanderschuhe
> * Keen Newport Sandale (vorne geschlossen, massiv) oder die noch festeren arroyo ... Beide nennen sich Trekkingsandalen, haben top Gripp, trocknen schnell und Eu49 ist ca 52


Sorry, aber das klingt wieder nach noch nie FiveTen und Konsorten ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Juni 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das klingt wieder nach noch nie FiveTen und Konsorten ausprobiert.


Das klingt nach "Es spielt keine Rolle was für Schuhe er fährt, können auch Birkenstock sein."


----------



## Florent29 (14. Juni 2018)

Hias86 schrieb:


> Mir sind bis auf den normalen Freerider alle FiveTen am Fußballen zu eng.
> Beim normalen Freerider ist mir leider leider die Sohle zu weich.
> 
> Gehts noch jemanden so? Oder weiten die mit der Zeit noch aus?
> ...



Die Fiveten ELC sind identisch geschnitten wie die Freerider, aber einiges steifer.

Leider aber auch nicht so toll belüftet.


----------



## Marksbo (24. Juni 2018)

RobG301 schrieb:


> Durfte in Willingen den neuen Five Ten Impact Pro testen und der ist echt die Wucht und noch besser als mein Adidas Terrex Trail SL '18!



Hi

kannst du mal einen kurzen Vergleich des impact zum terrex ziehen.
Wie ist denn der Gewichtsunterschied und die Sohlen dicke

Danke


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Juni 2018)

Wo ma grad dabei sinn: 
adidas Terrex Trail Cross Curb CM7564 Cblack für 65 € eben gesehen...
https://www.eschuhe.de/schuhe-adidas-terrex-trail-cross-curb-cm7564-cblack-cblack-cblack.html


----------



## Showd0wn (24. Juni 2018)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den neuen Giro Riddance gemacht? Ich finde die optisch ganz gut, da die nicht so breit sind wie z.B. Five Ten Schuhe.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Juni 2018)

Keine Ahnung - vllt verrät das Werbevideo mehr:


----------



## Bensemer (27. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mal die Frage anders rum Stelle, also welches Pedal für mein Schuh. Wenn nicht ignoriert es einfach.

Ich habe neue Treter - 5/10 Freerider Contact, die kommen aber irgendwie mit meinen aktuellen Pedalen (Shimano Saint) nicht richtig klar. Wenn's mal abwärts etwas ruppiger wird muss ich regelmäßig korrigieren und das nervt. Irgendwann beutelt es mich auf'm Trail und das möchte ich verhindern. 

Vielleicht hat jemand jemand 5/10 mit dieser glatten Sohle und Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen mit Pedalen


----------



## Florent29 (27. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mal die Frage anders rum Stelle, also welches Pedal für mein Schuh. Wenn nicht ignoriert es einfach.
> 
> Ich habe neue Treter - 5/10 Freerider Contact, die kommen aber irgendwie mit meinen aktuellen Pedalen (Shimano Saint) nicht richtig klar. Wenn's mal abwärts etwas ruppiger wird muss ich regelmäßig korrigieren und das nervt. Irgendwann beutelt es mich auf'm Trail und das möchte ich verhindern.
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand jemand 5/10 mit dieser glatten Sohle und Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen mit Pedalen



Die Saint haben sehr kurze Pins...probier es mal mit was längerem, zB Superstar Components Nano-X


----------



## Velo-X (27. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mal die Frage anders rum Stelle, also welches Pedal für mein Schuh. Wenn nicht ignoriert es einfach.
> 
> Ich habe neue Treter - 5/10 Freerider Contact, die kommen aber irgendwie mit meinen aktuellen Pedalen (Shimano Saint) nicht richtig klar. Wenn's mal abwärts etwas ruppiger wird muss ich regelmäßig korrigieren und das nervt. Irgendwann beutelt es mich auf'm Trail und das möchte ich verhindern.
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand jemand 5/10 mit dieser glatten Sohle und Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen mit Pedalen


Die Unterlegscheiben unter deinen Saint Pins schon entfernt?
Ansonsten kann ich die DMR Vault sehr empfehlen. (Hatte davor unter anderem auch die Saint Pedale - kein Vergleich vom Grip zu den DMRs)


----------



## Bensemer (27. Juni 2018)

Beim AM sind die Scheiben raus und beim Crosser das vorerst auch alte Saint bekommen hat sind sie noch drin. Das hat so mit den alten Schlappen (Specialized 2F0) gut gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mal die Frage anders rum Stelle, also welches Pedal für mein Schuh. Wenn nicht ignoriert es einfach.
> 
> Ich habe neue Treter - 5/10 Freerider Contact, die kommen aber irgendwie mit meinen aktuellen Pedalen (Shimano Saint) nicht richtig klar. Wenn's mal abwärts etwas ruppiger wird muss ich regelmäßig korrigieren und das nervt. Irgendwann beutelt es mich auf'm Trail und das möchte ich verhindern.
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand jemand 5/10 mit dieser glatten Sohle und Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen mit Pedalen


Wir haben doch einen riesigen Pedal-Thread im DH-Forum.

Korrigieren heißt, dass die Füße auf dem Pedal verrutschen? Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, was für Schläge von unten ankommen.


----------



## Marius22 (29. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mal die Frage anders rum Stelle, also welches Pedal für mein Schuh. Wenn nicht ignoriert es einfach.
> 
> Ich habe neue Treter - 5/10 Freerider Contact, die kommen aber irgendwie mit meinen aktuellen Pedalen (Shimano Saint) nicht richtig klar. Wenn's mal abwärts etwas ruppiger wird muss ich regelmäßig korrigieren und das nervt. Irgendwann beutelt es mich auf'm Trail und das möchte ich verhindern.
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand jemand 5/10 mit dieser glatten Sohle und Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen mit Pedalen



Habe genau deine beschriebene Kombi. Unterlagscheiben hast du unter den Schrauben raus? Bin jedenfalls mega zufrieden damit, habe super Grip. Habe das Gefühl das man sich immer ein bisschen Zeit geben muss bis sich alles aufeinander eingefahren hat. Habe aktuell als Ersatz für die mittlerweile ziemlich sohlenkaputten 5/ 10 die Shimano Gr7. Diese haben eine wesentlich steifere Sohle. Habe nach der ersten Fahrt genau de Eindruck wie du jetzt. Habe bei Sprüngen ein ganz anderes Gefühl, fast wie Kontrollverlust fühlt es sich an...bin genau deswegen hier her navigiert um Infos drüber zu bekommen, ob es anderen bei neuen ungewohnten Schuhen auch so geht...das Pedalgefühl ist ganz anderst , habe das Gefühl nicht mehr so Pedal integriert zu sein 

Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen?


----------



## DerohneName (11. Juli 2018)

Marius22 schrieb:


> Habe genau deine beschriebene Kombi. Unterlagscheiben hast du unter den Schrauben raus? Bin jedenfalls mega zufrieden damit, habe super Grip. Habe das Gefühl das man sich immer ein bisschen Zeit geben muss bis sich alles aufeinander eingefahren hat. Habe aktuell als Ersatz für die mittlerweile ziemlich sohlenkaputten 5/ 10 die Shimano Gr7. Diese haben eine wesentlich steifere Sohle. Habe nach der ersten Fahrt genau de Eindruck wie du jetzt. Habe bei Sprüngen ein ganz anderes Gefühl, fast wie Kontrollverlust fühlt es sich an...bin genau deswegen hier her navigiert um Infos drüber zu bekommen, ob es anderen bei neuen ungewohnten Schuhen auch so geht...das Pedalgefühl ist ganz anderst , habe das Gefühl nicht mehr so Pedal integriert zu sein
> 
> Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen?


Steife Schuhe sind für Flats nicht gut, die passen sich nicht gut an wie ich finde. 
Gab mal auf Pinkbike nen vergleich zwischen VXI und Sam Hill 3... der VXI hat zwar die klebrigere Sohle aber wenns ruppig wird ist man nicht so sicher, da der VXI einfach steifer ist. 

Evtl mal den Sam Hill 3 probieren? Um die 100€ zu bekommen.... der wird jetz auch meine 5Jahre alten Freerider ablöseb


----------



## Florent29 (12. Juli 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Steife Schuhe sind für Flats nicht gut, die passen sich nicht gut an wie ich finde.



Jain.

Ist schon richtig, auf Flats fällt die fehlende Steifigkeit auf Grund der größeren Plattform weniger ins Gewicht und man hat mehr Gefühl auf dem Pedal. 

ABER auch hier steht man ja nie mit dem ganzen Fuß auf dem Pedal, was das Treten in so labbrigen Schuhen wie den 5.10 Freerider ziemlich anstrengend und ineffekltiv macht. Ich fand zu meinen Flat-Zeiten immer die mittelsteifen wie die Freerider VXI am besten.


----------



## fone (12. Juli 2018)

Kommt halt drauf an. 
Für DH gerne riesige Pedale mit steifen Schuhen gegen Mittelfußknochen-Biegung. (Wobei es ja nicht mehr so viele stumpfe Drops gibt wie früher.)
Fürs Touren dann gerne kleinere Pedale mit mittelsteifen Schuhen.


----------



## Bikelovers (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

unsere neuen Bikes sind da und nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Bikeschuhen für Frauen mit Hallux Valgus (also Überbein am Fuß).
Die meisten Bikeschuhe sind ja schmal geschnitten - da kommt man mit Hallux nicht mal rein.
Habt ihr Empfehlungen?


----------



## Florent29 (13. Juli 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> unsere neuen Bikes sind da und nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Bikeschuhen für Frauen mit Hallux Valgus (also Überbein am Fuß).
> Die meisten Bikeschuhe sind ja schmal geschnitten - da kommt man mit Hallux nicht mal rein.
> Habt ihr Empfehlungen?



Five Ten Freerider? Also der Klassiker? Das sind ja quasi Skateschuhe mit sehr weicher Lasche.


----------



## Silvos01 (13. Juli 2018)

Hi Leute,
Bin auf der Suche nach einem luftigeren Schuh für den Sommer.
Habe seit 2 Jahren den Vaude Moab und sobald es wärmer wird, sind die total schwitzig.

Hätte den Specialized 2FO ins Auge gefaßt, aber die sind angeblich sehr luftig und werden schnell nass (z.B. bei feuchtem Gras, leichtem Nieseln).
Hat jemand einen besseren Tipp ?


----------



## roliK (13. Juli 2018)

Silvos01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem luftigeren Schuh für den Sommer.
> Habe seit 2 Jahren den Vaude Moab und sobald es wärmer wird, sind die total schwitzig.
> 
> ...


Adidas Terrex Solo: https://www.adidas.at/terrex-solo-schuh/AC7885.html
Auch sehr luftig und alles andere als wasserdicht. Aber wenns heiß ist (und trocken) sind die super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juli 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Adidas Terrex Solo: https://www.adidas.at/terrex-solo-schuh/AC7885.html
> Auch sehr luftig und alles andere als wasserdicht. Aber wenns heiß ist (und trocken) sind die super.



Jopp, würde ich auch vorschlagen. 
Habe ein ähnliches Modell der Adidas Terrex-Serie:

https://gzhls.at/i/25/99/1512599-n0.jpg


----------



## Bikelovers (14. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Five Ten Freerider? Also der Klassiker? Das sind ja quasi Skateschuhe mit sehr weicher Lasche.



Aber sind die auch vorne weit geschnitten?
Denn gerade am Ballen muss der Schuh weit sein, sonst wird es schnell schmerzhaft


----------



## Bikelovers (14. Juli 2018)

Noch ne Frage...

Die meisten MTB-Schuhe sind für Downhill, Enduro, All Mountain ausgelegt. 

Ich fahre ganz frisch nen Cross Country Hardtail, über S1 wird es noch ne Weile nicht hinausgehen. 

Sind da die oben genannten MTB-Schuhe nicht etwas zu viel des Guten?
Welchen Schuhtyp nimmt man da?


----------



## hardtails (14. Juli 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Aber sind die auch vorne weit geschnitten?
> Denn gerade am Ballen muss der Schuh weit sein, sonst wird es schnell schmerzhaft



Ersten, nein, wenn er schön eng ist ist es weniger schmerzhaft (ich liebe meinen extrem engen skichuh. komme zwar fast nicht rein da mein fuss so breit und krumm ist, einmal zugeknallt ist es aber ein wohltat)
und ja, der freerider ist wirklich breit, habe den auch




Bikelovers schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage...
> 
> Die meisten MTB-Schuhe sind für Downhill, Enduro, All Mountain ausgelegt.
> 
> ...


kannst du da auch fahren, das steht nur dran um einen höheren preis zu verlangen.


----------



## DerohneName (15. Juli 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage...
> 
> Die meisten MTB-Schuhe sind für Downhill, Enduro, All Mountain ausgelegt.
> 
> ...



Also Freerider (die alten) sind weit geschnitten, habe selber breite Füße...ansonsten kauf bisschen.Größer (habe momentan selber 48 und könnte 45/46 fahren, hat jetzt auch 4-5 Jahre geklappt   )


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo 
suche auch günstige Bikeschuhe für mein Flaatpedal Cube Allmountain, was haltet ihr von diesem.
*Oneal Stinger II Flat Pedal Schuhe schwarz-weiß Mountainbike MTB DH*
Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. Juli 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Aber sind die auch vorne weit geschnitten?
> Denn gerade am Ballen muss der Schuh weit sein, sonst wird es schnell schmerzhaft


Ja. Ich finde die 5.10 sind alle vorne relativ weit geschnitten. Zumindest weiter als die Adidas.
Wenn du mit den Füßen Probleme hast, wirst du aber nicht darum herum kommen, die Schuhe mal anzuprobieren.


----------



## tobone (1. August 2018)

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob der Ion Rascal Schuh schmal geschnitten ist?


----------



## Florent29 (1. August 2018)

tobone schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen ob der Ion Rascal Schuh schmal geschnitten ist?



Er fällt in jedem Fall deutlich kleiner (und damit auch schmaler) aus als ein Fiveten.

Also in jedem Fall eine Größe größer mitbestellen.


----------



## tobone (1. August 2018)

Ähnlich schmal wie specialized ? Neulich mal 510 anprobiert, die sind mir viel zu breit.


----------



## clemsi (2. August 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Freerider Pro bzw einen Vergleich zum Contact bezüglich Grip, Steifigkeit, Komfort etc.? Ich fahre momentan noch einen Contact von 2015/16 (wurde ein mal wegen lösender Sohle damals reklamiert) und könnte heuer mal wieder etwas neues gebrauchen. Einsatzgebiet: 80% Trails, 20% Park- kein mega geballer.
Oder gibt es mittlerweile Alternativen außer fiveten?


----------



## Florent29 (2. August 2018)

tobone schrieb:


> Ähnlich schmal wie specialized ? Neulich mal 510 anprobiert, die sind mir viel zu breit.



Keine Ahnung...aber schmaler als die 5.10 in jedem Fall.

Gibt ja mittlerweile jede Menge Optionen.


----------



## fone (2. August 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Freerider Pro bzw einen Vergleich zum Contact bezüglich Grip, Steifigkeit, Komfort etc.? Ich fahre momentan noch einen Contact von 2015/16 (wurde ein mal wegen lösender Sohle damals reklamiert) und könnte heuer mal wieder etwas neues gebrauchen. Einsatzgebiet: 80% Trails, 20% Park- kein mega geballer.
> Oder gibt es mittlerweile Alternativen außer fiveten?


Der Freerider Pro ist ziemlich nah am neuen Impact dran. (Der neue Impact ist für mich der bestaussehendste 5.10 bis jetzt.)
Ach - Contact... sorry, keine Ahnung.

Alternativen? Keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwo im Internet einen Thread zum Thema Schuhe für Flat-Pedal(e).


----------



## Florent29 (2. August 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> Oder gibt es mittlerweile Alternativen außer fiveten?



Klar:

Adidas (=Fiveten)
Vaude
Bontrager
Giro
Northwave
Specialized
Ion
Shimano
Afton
Pearl Izumi

Such dir einen aus.

https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Vital-MTB-Face-Off-The-Best-Flat-Pedal-Shoes,2474


----------



## clemsi (2. August 2018)

ich hätte wohl "vergleichbare Alternativen" schreiben sollen . So wie es aussieht, scheint es (immer noch) keinen Grund zu geben, von Five Ten zu einem anderen Hersteller zu wechseln- einzig die Haltbarkeit der unmittelbaren Konkurrenten wäre interessant. Aber das muss man wohl selbst austesten ... . 
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## fone (2. August 2018)

Hast du dir den Test angesehen? Die ersten 4 sind ja gleichauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (2. August 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> ich hätte wohl "vergleichbare Alternativen" schreiben sollen . So wie es aussieht, scheint es (immer noch) keinen Grund zu geben, von Five Ten zu einem anderen Hersteller zu wechseln- einzig die Haltbarkeit der unmittelbaren Konkurrenten wäre interessant. Aber das muss man wohl selbst austesten ... .
> Danke für eure Hilfe!



So wie sich das anhört, scheint Vibram nah dran zu sein.

Aber du hast nicht unrecht: Wenn einem die Fiveten passen und die Konkurrenz nicht billiger ist...

Ich fahre sogar Klickies von Fiveten, einfach weil ich auch noch keine besseren für Gravity gefunden habe.


----------



## DerohneName (2. August 2018)

So kurzer Bericht zu den Sam Hill3: 
Sohle und Schuh ist bissl steifer als der alte Freerider. Finde man hat nen sichereren und stabileren Halt. 
Der Grip ist nochmal um einiges besser als am Freerider...Schnitt ist breit. 

Einziges Manko ist die Wärmeentwicklung wenn er fest zugeschnürt ist.. aber es hatte auch 32Grad und schwül als ich gefahren bin. 

Für den Preis sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Schulle (24. August 2018)

Bei HIBIKE gibt es z.Zt. gute Angebote für FIVE TEN Schuhe
z.B. Five Ten Freerider Canvas Schuhe MTB-Schuhe utility green Mod. 2017
für 54,95 € (habe direkt zugeschlagen )

https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...en-mod-2017-pf402b1e0ccda9ae47f9eaf59aa5b1ede


----------



## Bikelovers (25. August 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Bei HIBIKE gibt es z.Zt. gute Angebote für FIVE TEN Schuhe
> z.B. Five Ten Freerider Canvas Schuhe MTB-Schuhe utility green Mod. 2017
> für 54,95 € (habe direkt zugeschlagen )
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...en-mod-2017-pf402b1e0ccda9ae47f9eaf59aa5b1ede



Ich kann leider nicht empfehlen, die FiveTen bei Hibike zu bestellen!
Wir haben 4 Wochen (!) auf die Schuhe warten, um erst dann mitgeteilt zu bekommen, dass ein Paar Schuhe nicht mehr lieferbar ist .
In den ersten Wochen mussten wir jedes Mal selbst nachhaken - von selbst kam da keine Info.


----------



## Schulle (25. August 2018)

Also ich kann HIBIKE empfehlen. Gestern bestellt und heute schon in Zustellung (DHL).


----------



## decay (25. August 2018)

Ja, scheint mir auch eher eine Ausnahme zu sein, vllt schwach besetzt im August.


----------



## Marksbo (26. August 2018)

Hi,

fährt jemand den Winter Freerider eps und kann mal was zu Haltbarkeit der Sohle sagen.
Hällt die länger als zb beim Contact oder beim alten Elements ? 

Danke


----------



## herbert2010 (26. August 2018)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fährt jemand den Winter Freerider eps und kann mal was zu Haltbarkeit der Sohle sagen.
> Hällt die länger als zb beim Contact oder beim alten Elements ?
> ...


Ja jetzt dann den 3 winter sohle hält gut, wobei ich auch andere fiveten fahre und auch da keine probleme mit der sohle habe 


Lg


----------



## D0wnhill (26. August 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> [...]wobei ich auch andere fiveten fahre und auch da keine probleme mit der sohle habe
> 
> 
> Lg




Also gut sind FiveTen,ohne Frage !
Hab noch ein Paar Freerider in Reserve und fahre aktuell welche.
Aber die Sohle hat schon ihre Macken bzw ne bedingte Lebenserwartung,hier ein Paar nach ca 1 1/2 Jahren use,wobei ich die nicht ausschließlich gefahren bin.Davon ca ein Jahr MTB und 6-7 Monate BMX _mit_ ner Bremse dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (27. August 2018)

Beeindruckend. :gähn:


----------



## herbert2010 (27. August 2018)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Also gut sind FiveTen,ohne Frage !
> Hab noch ein Paar Freerider in Reserve und fahre aktuell welche.
> Aber die Sohle hat schon ihre Macken bzw ne bedingte Lebenserwartung,hier ein Paar nach ca 1 1/2 Jahren use,wobei ich die nicht ausschließlich gefahren bin.Davon ca ein Jahr MTB und 6-7 Monate BMX _mit_ ner Bremse dran




 

Ca 5000km 

Lg


----------



## D0wnhill (27. August 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Beeindruckend. :gähn:


 
Darum geht's doch gar nicht 
Es geht eher darum dass,ich schon traurig war dass die so zerfallen 
Das Ding ist,unter der Sohle ist so ne Art weißer Stoff.
Und wenn das offen ist bekommt man bei Regen nasse Füße 
Bevor sich das Stück Sohle gelöst hat,war da wohl nur ein kleines Loch.Ich hatte bei Regen immer nen nassen Fuß und hab mich gefragt wo die Dinger undicht sind...bis es dann zerfallen ist.

@herbert2010  Kilometer kann ich bei mir gar nicht sagen,es passiert bei mir eher durch das rumspielen mit den Füßen auf den Flat Pedals.Ich wechsel da beim Fahren hin und her was die Stellung betrifft,und kratze halt irgendwie dabei an den Pins.Die machen dann erst kleine Löcher,und später löst sich die Sohle.

Deswegen wollte ichs einfach mal zeigen als Beweis,dass die Schuhe zwar top sind,die Sohle aber je nach Umständen nur bedingt hält


----------



## decay (27. August 2018)

Hängt wohl auch mit den Pedalpins zusammen, meine sind nicht so wahnsinnig lang oder scharf, Freerider halten jetzt seit 2 Jahren, EPS auch.
Bin zufrieden. Schuhe sind halt auch Verschleissteile.


----------



## fone (27. August 2018)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Darum geht's doch gar nicht
> Es geht eher darum dass,ich schon traurig war dass die so zerfallen
> Das Ding ist,unter der Sohle ist so ne Art weißer Stoff.
> Und wenn das offen ist bekommt man bei Regen nasse Füße
> ...


Mit den 5.10 kriegt man doch auch ohne offene Sohle nasse Füße. 

Ich bin ne Menge Schuhe auf Flats gefahren, aber 5.10 sind einfach vom Grip die besten. Gerade wegen der Sohle.
Ist halt so. Hilft nix. Gehen mit der Zeit kaputt.


----------



## D0wnhill (27. August 2018)

@fone
Genau das wollte ich ja damit auch sagen / zeigen 
Seit ich die damals gekauft habe, hab ich wie gesagt immer ein paar in Reserve wenns die mal im Angebot gibt 
Also top sind die ohne Frage !!!
Meine waren bis dahin sogar echt dicht,auch wenn ich im Regen gefahren bin.Aber sobald die einmal ein Leck haben, sinds halt leider Gut-Wetter-Schuhe.
Also würde ich denen bezüglich Haltbarkeit halt ein "solalal" geben.
Hab z.B. auch so Outdoor Nikes wenn ich abseits vom Bike was laufe,die sind da bisher deutlich stabiler was die Sohle angeht,dafür halt auch zugegeben weniger Grip auf den Pedals.

@decay
Am MTB hab ich die Nukeproof Electron mit Metal Pins,aber am BMX z.B. sind es Colony Pedals mit Plastik Pins.
Glaube auf Dauer würde beides die killen,evtl die Plastik Pins halt ein bisschen später.
Hängt aber wie gesagt mit Sicherheit auch mit meiner Art des Fahrens zusammen.Nur hab das jetzt schon öfter mitbekommen das Leute da was dran haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (27. August 2018)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> @fone
> Genau das wollte ich ja damit auch sagen / zeigen
> Seit ich die damals gekauft habe, hab ich wie gesagt immer ein paar in Reserve wenns die mal im Angebot gibt
> Also top sind die ohne Frage !!!
> ...


Ja klar. Ich hab auch immer geschimpft: die *alten* Impact sind gefühlt schon nass geworden wenn man  in  5 Meter Entfernung an ner Pfütze vorbei gefahren ist. Von den alten Freeridern oder Spitfire will ich gar nicht anfangen.
Ist in den letzten Jahren aber viel besser geworden.

Bei Reifen ist es ja genauso, weiche Reifen mit mehr Grip gehen schneller kaputt als harte Reifen mit weniger Grip. 

Und letztens bin ich mit Flipflops auf den Nano-X Pedalen zur Isar gefahren, hat den Sohlen auch echt nicht gut getan. 

Lebensgeschichte over and out/


----------



## D0wnhill (27. August 2018)

fone schrieb:


> [...]Und letztens bin ich mit Flipflops auf den Nano-X Pedalen zur Isar gefahren, hat den Sohlen auch echt nicht gut getan.
> 
> Lebensgeschichte over and out/




Das ne Ansage 
Hab mich mit Flipflops oder Latschen noch nie aufs Mountainbike getraut,sollte ich wohl mal probieren solangs noch warm ist


----------



## Florent29 (27. August 2018)

Zu meiner Flatpedalzeit habe ich die Sohlen immer mit Shoe Goo geflickt: https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_n...l=search-alias=sports&field-keywords=shoe+goo

Hielt jetzt auch nicht ewig, aber hat die Lebensdauer der Freerider-Sohlen doch um einige Monate verlängert.


----------



## fone (27. August 2018)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Das ne Ansage
> Hab mich mit Flipflops oder Latschen noch nie aufs Mountainbike getraut,sollte ich wohl mal probieren solangs noch warm ist


Nur zum Baden gefahren, ohne Helm und so.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. August 2018)

Die EPS sind nicht mehr oder weniger haltbar als die anderen FiveTen Schuhe. Wer mit den normalen Schuhen keine Probleme mit der Sohle hat, bei dem wird das auch mit den EPS so sein, wer Löcher in seine Sohle bohrt, bei dem wird auch der EPS bald welche haben.
Und ja, ShoeGoo spart ein paar Hundert Euro.


----------



## D0wnhill (27. August 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Zu meiner Flatpedalzeit habe ich die Sohlen immer mit Shoe Goo geflickt: https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias=sports&field-keywords=shoe+goo
> 
> Hielt jetzt auch nicht ewig, aber hat die Lebensdauer der Freerider-Sohlen doch um einige Monate verlängert.




Ist bei meinen auf dem Pic schon 2 late,Aber wenn ich das nächste Mal ein kleines Loch habe,könnte man das mal testen


----------



## Ghoste (5. September 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Five Ten Access? ISr egtzl. Ein Zustiegschuh, sieht aber ganz brauchbar aus. Als Sohle ist Stealth S1 angegeben?
Ist immer wieder günstig im Angebot bei verschiedenen Händlern.


----------



## decay (5. September 2018)

Bin gespannt auf die RideConcepts Schuhe, meine Freerider sind durch, erste Tests und Bilder sehen ganz cool aus, vor allem der mittelhohe Schuh.

https://nsmb.com/articles/introducing-ride-concepts-footwear/


----------



## greifswald (5. September 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Five Ten Access? ISr egtzl. Ein Zustiegschuh, sieht aber ganz brauchbar aus. Als Sohle ist Stealth S1 angegeben?
> Ist immer wieder günstig im Angebot bei verschiedenen Händlern.



Ja. Habe ich. Sehr luftiger Schuh im ggs. zu meinen Freerider oder VXI. Sohle schön klebrig. Das grobe Muster auf der Sohle ist nicht ganz so praktisch. Bei mir erheblich besserer Sitz, als die 5-10 MTB-Schuhe. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Addidas-Laufschuhe von früher bzw. meine Klickpedalschuhe von Adidas. Für schmale Füße IMO passender. Ich finde die 5-10 unnötig klobig.

Sohle könnte etwas schmaler sein, ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm. Für die 45€ inkl Porto echt o.k.


----------



## Ghoste (5. September 2018)

Schmaler und nicht so klobig wäre perfekt.
Wie fallen sie von der Größe aus?
(Hab egtl. nur Asics Sportschuhe, zum Vergleich mein Adidas Terrex Solo oder Adidas „Sneaker“)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (6. September 2018)

Größe würde mich auch interssieren!
Hab hier 2 gute Angebote:
https://www.campz.de/five-ten-access-mesh-shoes-men-black-848974.html
https://www.campz.de/five-ten-acces...6&_cid=22_-9_70246_336845_1741633_0_Idealo.de


----------



## Ghoste (6. September 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Größe würde mich auch interssieren!
> Hab hier 2 gute Angebote:
> https://www.campz.de/five-ten-access-mesh-shoes-men-black-848974.html
> https://www.campz.de/five-ten-acces...6&_cid=22_-9_70246_336845_1741633_0_Idealo.de



Laut Service kannst du auch zur „Anprobe“ bestellen ;-)


----------



## affenmann1st (6. September 2018)

Testest du dann?
Müssen ja nicht beide?!


----------



## Lammerjappen (6. September 2018)

Der Access fällt eine halbe Nummer kleiner aus als die anderen Five Ten. Ist ja als enger Zustiegsschuh konzipiert. (Steht sogar offiziell so bei Adidas auf der Homepage als Größenempfehlung.)
Auf dem Pedal finde ich ihn im Vorfußbereich zu flexibel und die dämpfende Zwischensohle schwabbelt mir auch zu viel, aber das ist persönlicher Geschmack bzw. auch abhängig von der Plattformgröße. Die Sohle ist die S1-Gummimischung, und die funktioniert ja ganz gut


----------



## Ghoste (6. September 2018)

Ich habe mal ein paar bestellt .-)


----------



## affenmann1st (10. September 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar bestellt .-)


Und?


----------



## Ghoste (10. September 2018)

Bin am Wochenende noch nicht dazu gekommen anzuprobieren. Hoffe es reicht mir nachher noch.
Rückmeldung kommt auf alle Fälle


----------



## affenmann1st (11. September 2018)

Ein Bild wäre auch cool!


----------



## fone (12. September 2018)

Größe ist Adidas-üblich ich sagen.
Ich find die Leder Variante ganz cool.
Aber was mach ich jetzt damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (12. September 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Aber was mach ich jetzt damit?



Wie meinen?
Na radeln natürlich?!


----------



## fone (12. September 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> Na radeln natürlich?!


Achso! Meiner Meinung nach keine Schuhe, die ich speziell fürs Radeln kaufen würde. 
Dafür benutzen kann man sie natürlich schon und die Sohle ist sicher besser dafür geeignet als so manch andere Sportschuh-Sohle.
Und für den Preis...


----------



## affenmann1st (12. September 2018)

Warum meinst du sind die nicht geeignet?


----------



## fone (12. September 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Warum meinst du sind die nicht geeignet?


Die Schuhe sind mit Sicherheit zum Biken geeignet!
Aber halt nicht speziell dafür konzipiert. Ich hab sie aber noch nicht auf dem Pedal ausprobiert...

Edit: Oha, Brett Tippiiii macht ja Werbung für den Schuh als Allround-MTB Schuh. Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Access-Schuhe-p46691/


----------



## affenmann1st (12. September 2018)

Ich hoffe @Ghoste schick bald ein paar Bilder und sagt was zur Größe und dem Verhalten auf dem Bike


----------



## affenmann1st (12. September 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Edit: Oha, Brett Tippiiii macht ja Werbung für den Schuh als Allround-MTB Schuh. Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Access-Schuhe-p46691/



Ein Fähnchen im Wind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. September 2018)

rofl


----------



## Florent29 (12. September 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Edit: Oha, Brett Tippiiii macht ja Werbung für den Schuh als Allround-MTB Schuh. Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Access-Schuhe-p46691/



Aber in dem Video fährt er nur ungefähr 5 Sekunden Rad - die restlichen 2,5 Minuten läuft er auf einem Felsen rum...also Bikeschuh geht irgendwie anders


----------



## Jakten (12. September 2018)

Als Alltags-Schuh ist der praktisch. Als Tourenschuh bestimmt auch. Aber gefühlt habe ich mir dem Access weniger Halt auf dem Pedal wenn es ruppig wird als mit meinem Freerider. Als reinen Fahrradschuh würde ich ihn mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## fone (12. September 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Aber in dem Video fährt er nur ungefähr 5 Sekunden Rad - die restlichen 2,5 Minuten läuft er auf einem Felsen rum...also Bikeschuh geht irgendwie anders


War auch nur mittelmäßig ernst gemeint.
Wird ja auf der Adidas Homepage auch unter den Kletterschuhen geführt und nicht unter den Bikeschuhen.

Allein die hohe und sehr breite Sohle im Fersenbereich unterscheidet ihn schon deutlich von einem reinen Bikeschuh. (Kettenstreben- und Kurbelkontakt?)


----------



## Florent29 (12. September 2018)

fone schrieb:


> War auch nur mittelmäßig ernst gemeint.
> Wird ja auf der Adidas Homepage auch unter den Kletterschuhen geführt und nicht unter den Bikeschuhen.
> 
> Allein die hohe und sehr breite Sohle im Fersenbereich unterscheidet ihn schon deutlich von einem reinen Bikeschuh. (Kettenstreben- und Kurbelkontakt?)



Sieht eher aus wie ein Trailrunning-Schuh - mein New Balance ist ganz ähnlich. Nur die Innensohle sieht nicht so toll aus auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Ghoste (12. September 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Ich hoffe @Ghoste schick bald ein paar Bilder und sagt was zur Größe und dem Verhalten auf dem Bike



Wenn er mit nicht als MTB Schuh taugt, werde ich ihn anderweitig verwenden.
Bin gerade leider beruflich die Woche in Berlin und konnte ihn noch nicht wirklich testen.
Von der Größe fällt er wirklich etwas kleiner aus, wobei ich meine Schuhe immer sehr klein kaufe.
Denke ich werde den 43er behalten, ansonsten bin ich bei 42,5 immer gut gefahren (bezogen auf ASICS Sportschuhe, sonst habe ich fast nix. Adidas Terex Solo glaub 42 2/3....)


----------



## fone (13. September 2018)

Ich hab die alten Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL in 45 1/3 (mit 28cm Fußlänge angeben), die würden *vielleicht* auch in 44 2/3 gehen, aber meine Füße sind knapp 28cm lang.

Die aktuellen Five Ten Freerider Pro passen in 44,5. 

Die Five Ten Access Leather passen in 45.


----------



## affenmann1st (14. Februar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Wenn er mit nicht als MTB Schuh taugt, werde ich ihn anderweitig verwenden.
> Bin gerade leider beruflich die Woche in Berlin und konnte ihn noch nicht wirklich testen.
> Von der Größe fällt er wirklich etwas kleiner aus, wobei ich meine Schuhe immer sehr klein kaufe.
> Denke ich werde den 43er behalten, ansonsten bin ich bei 42,5 immer gut gefahren (bezogen auf ASICS Sportschuhe, sonst habe ich fast nix. Adidas Terex Solo glaub 42 2/3....)



Und? Taugen die Schuhe was?


----------



## Ghoste (14. Februar 2019)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Und? Taugen die Schuhe was?



Wurden Papa und Bruder überlassen, da ich nicht wirklich welche benötigt habe.
Geht schon zum Biken, laut Bruder, aber doch weicher als ein reiner Bike-Schuh....


----------



## Jakten (18. Februar 2019)

So, mein alter Freerider ist durch...
Gerne steifere Sohle mit ähnlich bequemen Eigenschaften. Mehr Grip auch gerne, zumindest gleichwertig.
Favoriten:
- Specialized 2FO 1.0
- Shimano Gr7
- Shimano Gr9
- Five Ten Freerider Pro
- Five Ten VXi

Nichts falsch mache ich mit dem Freerider Pro. Bei den VXi stört mich ein bisschen das Gewicht. Von den 2FO hört man, dass er eher schmal sein soll. Und Shimano... kann die Sohle was?

Wäre cool wenn jemand ein wenig weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ERZfox (18. Februar 2019)

Mir war der Freerider auch immer ein bisschen zu weich von der Sohle, hab dann den Specialized 2FO probiert. Schickes Ding, wirklich steife Sohle, mir persönlich fast zu hart und weniger Grip. Daher fahre ich auf Tour wieder Freerider und im Park den 2FO. Zu dem VXi kann ich auch nur von schlechter Qualität berichten. Die anderen habe ich nicht probiert.


----------



## fone (19. Februar 2019)

Wie alt war der alte Freerider?
Der neue Freerider Pro ist steifer als der Freerider vor 10 Jahren. Finde ich für den Park eigentlich ganz passend.


----------



## Florent29 (19. Februar 2019)

Der normale Freerider ist immer noch genau so labbrig wie der alte Freerider.

Der Freerider Pro entspricht eher dem alten Freerider Vxi (den es schon lange nicht mehr gibt). Da hab ich irgendwo noch ein Paar rumfliegen, die sind in der Tat steifer.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2019)

Bei Fiveten sollte man schon aufpassen, unter dem Namen Freerider läuft alles was mehr so AM/EN ist, und unter Impact alles was mehr so EN/DH ist.
Die normalen Freerider und die Spitfire haben eine Innensohle aus Filzpappe. Die ist recht schnell durchgewalkt.
Die Freerider Pro, VXI, EPS und wie sie alle heißen haben alle eine Kunststoff-Innensohle, die hält.
Die alten Impact/Carver hatten auch nur Pappe, aber eine sehr dicke Sohle. Heutzutage ein bisschen seltsam auf dem Pedal.
Die Modelle mit ohne Profil (VXI) verlieren schnell die Sohle, die muss man daher rechtzeitig mit Shoegoo kleben, bevor sie zerfetzt. Aber der Grip ist genial!
Die Pro Modelle sind AFAIK kürzer und breiter. Da kann der Zeh dann schonmal anstoßen,wenn man schmale Füssehat.


----------



## fone (19. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Fiveten sollte man schon aufpassen, unter dem Namen Freerider läuft alles was mehr so AM/EN ist, und unter Impact alles was mehr so EN/DH ist.
> Die normalen Freerider und die Spitfire haben eine Innensohle aus Filzpappe. Die ist recht schnell durchgewalkt.
> Die Freerider Pro, VXI, EPS und wie sie alle heißen haben alle eine Kunststoff-Innensohle, die hält.
> Die alten Impact/Carver hatten auch nur Pappe, aber eine sehr dicke Sohle. Heutzutage ein bisschen seltsam auf dem Pedal.
> ...


Ich meine der aktuelle Freerider Pro wäre schmaler als der Impact 2017. Der war mir dann doch immer noch zu klobig am Vorderfuß.
Der Freeider Pro kommt für mich schon recht nah an das ran, was ich für für den Park-Einsatz vorstelle. Fußbett ginge noch besser, aber da ist man von 5.10 ja wahrlich nicht verwöhnt.

Den alten Impact mit der hohen Sohle nehm ich gar nicht mehr mit.


----------



## limbokoenig (19. Februar 2019)

Gute Übersicht zu den ganzen freerider Varianten:
https://www.mbr.co.uk/buyers_guide/five-ten-mountain-bike-shoes-369750

Ich denke ich probiere Mal den freerider pro.
Den contact finde ich optisch zwar auch ganz nett, aber die einhellige meinung war ja, dass die Sohle zu schnell durch ist...


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Februar 2019)

Den Freerider Pro finde ich auch etwas schmaler geschnitten als den alten Freerider. Oder evtl. ist das nur optisch beim Äußeren, aber mit den Füßen bin ich da bisher noch nirgends angestoßen bei gleicher Größe.


----------



## Shonzo (20. Februar 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> So, mein alter Freerider ist durch...
> Gerne steifere Sohle mit ähnlich bequemen Eigenschaften. Mehr Grip auch gerne, zumindest gleichwertig.
> Favoriten:
> - Specialized 2FO 1.0
> ...



Irgendwo wurde der ION Raid Amp II mal erwähnt bzgl. härterer Sohle. 
Mir ist der Freerider für lange Uphill-Passagen auch zu weich.


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2019)

Also mit dem *normalen Freerider* bin ich nie warm geworden:








Der *Freerider Pro* ist ja ne ganz andere Geschichte:





Hatte damals den Impact VXI und den Freerider Pro kurz nacheinander bestellt und der Impact VXI ging zurück. Für mich hatte der Freerider Pro die bessere Passform. Der Impact VXI war mir vorne immer noch zu breit, labberig. So zumindest meine Erinnerung.

Ich seh gerade, der Text auf MBR.uk zum impact VXI legt das auch nahe... _"Biomechanical shape to support foot anatomy, reduce vibration and allow forefoot swelling."
_
Der für mich relativ neue Impact Pro sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (20. Februar 2019)

Hört sich so an als ob ich den Pro einfach mal bestellen sollte.
Größe kann ich 1:1 vom "alten" Freerider übernehmen?


----------



## solum (20. Februar 2019)

Ich werde demnächst den Northwave Clan bestellen, bin gespannt. Wirkt vielversprechend.

Hatte letzte Saison zwei ION Raid AMPs, qualitativ nicht zufriedenstellend. Kaufe ich nicht mehr.

Bisher beste Qualität war ein Vaude Moab AM Low aber ein bisschen mehr Gripp hätte ich mir gewünscht.

5ten wurde ich nie warm, guter Gripp, Qualität so la la bis mager und optisch einfach scheusslich.
Das Auge fährt mit.


----------



## Florent29 (20. Februar 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Größe kann ich 1:1 vom "alten" Freerider übernehmen?



Hängt von deiner Fußform ab. Wenn du Plattfüße hast, dann könnten die Pro etwas eng werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2019)

Der Freerider Contact ist eher breit/kurz. Aber nur minimal. Und hat die Mi6 Sohle die sich so schnell verabschiedet.


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hört sich so an als ob ich den Pro einfach mal bestellen sollte.
> Größe kann ich 1:1 vom "alten" Freerider übernehmen?


Hmpf, das weiß ich leider nicht (mehr).


----------



## Florent29 (20. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Freerider Contact ist eher breit/kurz. Aber nur minimal. Und hat die Mi6 Sohle die sich so schnell verabschiedet.



Pro ist nicht Contact.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (21. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte einen alten Freerider, dann den Impact Low als Sam Hill Version und jetzt den aktuellen Impact Pro.
Und der hat von der Aussenform nicht mehr wirklich soo viel mit den alten Impacts zu tun. Viel weniger klotzig. Und besser belüftet. Für solche Schuhe Recht steife Sohle. Und ja, sie sind vorne etwas breiter. Was mir persönlich aber entgegenkommt.
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr angetan vom neuen. Verbindet viel positives vom Freerider mit positivem vom alten Impact.


----------



## Tom-75 (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir evtl. jemand einen Laden empfehlen, in dem ich Schuhe anprobieren kann und der auch einiges an Auswahl hat? Ich bestelle Schuhe ungern im Internet, daher suche ich nach einem Laden im Ruhrgebiet oder Rheinland Nähe Düsseldorf.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## freetourer (23. Februar 2019)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen alten Freerider, dann den Impact Low als Sam Hill Version und jetzt den aktuellen Impact Pro.
> Und der hat von der Aussenform nicht mehr wirklich soo viel mit den alten Impacts zu tun. Viel weniger klotzig. Und besser belüftet. Für solche Schuhe Recht steife Sohle. Und ja, sie sind vorne etwas breiter. Was mir persönlich aber entgegenkommt.
> Ich bin jedenfalls sehr angetan vom neuen. Verbindet viel positives vom Freerider mit positivem vom alten Impact.



Kann ich genau so unterschreiben.

Bin früher immer gerne den Sam Hill gefahren, weil mir der Freerider einfach zu weich ist und mit den originalen Einlegesohlen ein mieses Fußbett hat.

Mit thermoverformten steiferen Einlegesohlen geht's aber.

Sonst fahre ich auch gerne noch die Adidas Terrex Trail Cross - speziell auf Touren in den Alpen in unbekannten Gegenden wenn ich nicht den maximalen Grip auf dem Pedal brauche (keine größeren Drops oder Sprünge) und eventuell auch mal geklettert werden müsste.

Seit letztem Jahr fahre ich aber auch wieder gerne mehr Hardtail und da reichte mir der Grip vom Adidas nicht - beim Ballern musste ich mich sehr am Pedal verkeilen um nicht runtergerüttelt zu werden.

Mit dem neuen Impact Pro ist das gar kein Vergleich - massig Grip, genau richtig steife Sohle und auch das Fußbett ist besser als bei den anderen FiveTen.
Zehenbox ist etwas breiter als beim Terrex. Und auch beim Klettern/ Laufen sehr guter Grip - etwas schlechter als beim Trail Cross.


----------



## Ghoste (27. Februar 2019)

Kann jemand was zum aktuellen Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL sagen?
Habe einen älternen Adidas Terrex Swift Solo und würde für die kommende Saison gerne was neues ausprobieren.
Bleiben die Größen innerhalb der Marke identisch?


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2019)

@Ghoste
Ich find schon. Zumindest bei 4 verschiedenen Terrex Modellen aus 3 Jahrgängen (einer ganz aktuell), die ich im letzten Jahr angezogen habe, war die passendste Größe die selbe.


----------



## Ghoste (28. Februar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> @Ghoste
> Ich find schon. Zumindest bei 4 verschiedenen Terrex Modellen aus 3 Jahrgängen (einer ganz aktuell), die ich im letzten Jahr angezogen habe, war die passendste Größe die selbe.



Mist. Dann hoffe ich, dass mein swift solo anders ausfiel. Hab mir wegen vielen Internet Kommentaren meine "normale" Schuhgröße bestellt...
Habe sonst egtl. überall 42,5, bei Adidas jetzt 42 2/3 bestellt. Der Swift Solo hatte 43 1/3. 
Mal abwarten. Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Mist. Dann hoffe ich, dass mein swift solo anders ausfiel. Hab mir wegen vielen Internet Kommentaren meine "normale" Schuhgröße bestellt...
> Habe sonst egtl. überall 42,5, bei Adidas jetzt 42 2/3 bestellt. Der Swift Solo hatte 43 1/3.
> Mal abwarten. Danke für die Rückmeldung!


Ich hab den Vorgänger Terrex Trail Cross in 45 1/3, den Terrex AX2R in 45 1/3, den Terrex AX3 GTX in 45 1/3.
und den Terrex Swift GTX in 45 1/3 hatte ich auch zuhause anprobiert.

Ach, und den Vorgänger Terrex Fast GTX in 45 1/3 bei dem dachte ich, der könnte einen Ticken zu groß sein.
Deswegen von den AX auch eine Nummer kleiner bestellt gehabt -  waren zu klein.
Ich finde die Tabelle mit der Fußlänge passt bei Adidas eigentlich ganz gut.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dir irgendein Adidas in deiner normalen Größe passt, aber ich drück die Daumen.  Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel.


----------



## Belchenradler (1. März 2019)

Interessant wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind ... Für mich ist der alte Freerider immer noch der Schuh mit dem besten Pedalgefühl und der besten Passform. Ich trage inzwischen das 3. Paar. Für den Winter trage ich den EPS High und ich habe auch den Pro schon probiert. Beide haben eine etwas steifere Sohle, aber dadurch, meiner Meinung nach, leider etwas weniger Grip & Pedalgefühl (z.B. bei technischen Abfahrten / Hinterradversetzen, etc.).

Ein Nachteil vom alten Freerider ist, wie hier schon oft zu lesen war, die Löcherbildung (bei mir nach bereits einer Saison). Aber rechtzeitig mit Shoegoo kleben hilft hier tatsächlich. Ausserdem sind die Schuhe inzwischen preislich entsprechend günstig.


----------



## Ghoste (1. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab den Vorgänger Terrex Trail Cross in 45 1/3, den Terrex AX2R in 45 1/3, den Terrex AX3 GTX in 45 1/3.
> und den Terrex Swift GTX in 45 1/3 hatte ich auch zuhause anprobiert.
> 
> Ach, und den Vorgänger Terrex Fast GTX in 45 1/3 bei dem dachte ich, der könnte einen Ticken zu groß sein.
> ...



War nach einer ersten Anprobe doch die richtige „Bauchentscheidung“. Die 42 2/3 passen egtl. perfekt. Im Gegensatz zu den Swift Solo fallen sie etwas breiter aus denke ich. Bei diesen waren mir die 42 2/3 nämlich zu eng. Aber ich bemerkte immer ein leichtes Schlupfen aus dem Schuh.
Der Trail Cross scheint daher genau das zu sein, was ich gesucht habe 
Für knapp 80€ inkl. Versand wage ich den Versuch mal!


----------



## SerpentrasD (2. März 2019)

Joa Leute ich suche evtl ein paar neue Quadrat Latschen. Meine 5.10 Impact IXV sind evtl bald wieder platt. Das War meines Wissens der breiteste schuh zu dem zeitpunkt den es gab für Flats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was für Alternativen habe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. März 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> War nach einer ersten Anprobe doch die richtige „Bauchentscheidung“. Die 42 2/3 passen egtl. perfekt. Im Gegensatz zu den Swift Solo fallen sie etwas breiter aus denke ich. Bei diesen waren mir die 42 2/3 nämlich zu eng. Aber ich bemerkte immer ein leichtes Schlupfen aus dem Schuh.
> Der Trail Cross scheint daher genau das zu sein, was ich gesucht habe
> Für knapp 80€ inkl. Versand wage ich den Versuch mal!


Verdammt, dann falsch beraten von mir. 
Aber schön, dass er passt.
Wie viel Platz hast du vorne noch? Ich hab da schon gerne einen Finger breit.


----------



## Ghoste (4. März 2019)

Daran kann es natürlich auch liegen. Ich trage alle Sportschuhe ziemlich eng! Es ist sicher weniger als ein Finger denke ich.


----------



## crashtest212 (24. März 2019)

nachdem 5ten  u,ä einfach skateschuhe kopiert haben kommt nun Etnies mit nem Schuh raus,
die art sohle gibts schon ewig...
aber so ne dinger allgemein sind doch zu schwitzig zum wo rauf fahren,
nur runter vll


----------



## sp00n82 (24. März 2019)

Naja, normale Skateschuhe sind schon deutlich weicher bzw. weniger steif in der Sohle. Muss man mögen, ich tus nicht.


----------



## Marksbo (24. März 2019)

Hi,
fährt hier jemand den Giro Riddance und kann was zur Sohle sagen, was den Grip angeht im Vergleich zum fiveten freerider ?


----------



## crashtest212 (25. März 2019)

den schuh musst dir immer erst anziehen,mit den füssen is es wie mit den weibern
die eine  engt dich ein,die nächste is zu locker


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. März 2019)

Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, in welchem Kontext sexistische Kackscheiße ganz unvermutet aufploppt.


----------



## fone (26. März 2019)

@linfer Hast du das Forum nach Trigger-Worten durchsucht?

Was ist daran eigentlich sexistisch? Das Wort Weiber, oder?
Jaja, diese Kerle...

Allzeit bereits sich zu empören, dass ist das Wichtigste im Leben!


----------



## Florent29 (26. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> @linfer Hast du das Forum nach Trigger-Worten durchsucht?
> 
> Was ist daran eigentlich sexistisch? Das Wort Weiber, oder?
> Jaja, diese Kerle...
> ...



Er hat doch Recht.

Warum hält @crashtest212 nicht einfach den Mund? Der Beitrag war nicht hilfreich, inhaltsfrei und, was das allerschlimmste ist, nicht mal lustig.

Einfach lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. März 2019)

Die Empörung über seinen Satz ist einfach nur lächerlich und künstlich.


----------



## Florent29 (26. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Die Empörung über seinen Satz ist einfach nur lächerlich und künstlich.



Hast du verstanden, auf was crashtest212 da anspielt? Er vergleicht einen zu weiten Schuh mit einer Vagina. Das ist einfach nur ekelerregend sexistisch.

Aber @linfer  hätte ihn auch einfach nur zitieren und "Trottel" schreiben können. Mehr Aufmerksamkeit hat er nicht verdient, da hast du recht.


----------



## fone (26. März 2019)

Deine Fantasie ist sexistisch.  

Die Formulierung von Crashtest war wohl eindeutig auf eine Beziehung bezogen. MIR ist dabei zumindest nichts anderes in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Florent29 (26. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Die Formulierung von Crashtest war wohl eindeutig auf eine Beziehung bezogen.



Glaubst du das wirklich?


----------



## fone (26. März 2019)

egal.


----------



## solum (15. April 2019)

Habe seit kurzem den Northwave Clan, nutze ihn für Enduro bis All-Mountain. Bin vom ersten Eindruck begeistert, guter Grip, bequem, leicht, Druck aufs Pedal gelingt gut bei nicht zu harter Zwischensohle. Ich mag den Clan deutlich mehr als den ION Raid Amp oder den Vaude Moab mid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (17. April 2019)

solum schrieb:


> Habe seit kurzem den Northwave Clan, nutze ihn für Enduro bis All-Mountain. Bin vom ersten Eindruck begeistert, guter Grip, bequem, leicht, Druck aufs Pedal gelingt gut bei nicht zu harter Zwischensohle. Ich mag den Clan deutlich mehr als den ION Raid Amp oder den Vaude Moab mid.



Wie wetterfest ist der denn? Und hast du einen Gripvergleich zu Five ten?

Wäre auch nett, wenn Du später mal zu Langzeiteindrücken, Vershcleiß und so was schreiben könntest. Danke!


----------



## solum (17. April 2019)

xalex schrieb:


> Wie wetterfest ist der denn? Und hast du einen Gripvergleich zu Five ten?
> 
> Wäre auch nett, wenn Du später mal zu Langzeiteindrücken, Vershcleiß und so was schreiben könntest. Danke!



Der Grip ist sehr gut, klar besser als ION, kommt einem Five Ten nahe. Mein letzter Five Ten war ein Impact Pro, mochte den Schuh überhaupt nicht. Korrekturen der Fussstellung auf dem Pedal gelingen mit dem Clan besser als mit dem Five Ten. Wetterbeständiger als der ION oder Vaud Moab wird er sein, ist aber noch immer genügend luftig. Die Verse ist gut gedämpft sollte man mal damit gehen. Was der Clan nicht hat, ist ein Knöchelschutz innen. Ich brauche keinen solchen, stehe eher mittig-aussen. Für Fahrer, welche weit innen stehen, mag dies ein Nachteil sein.

Werde dann mal einen Langzeiteindruck abgeben.


----------



## xalex (17. April 2019)

Thx!


----------



## xyzHero (17. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Glaubst du das wirklich?



Ich lese aus dem Kontext auch keinen Verweis auf Geschlechtsteile heraus, sonder "nur" auf eine Beziehung.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. April 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> So, mein alter Freerider ist durch...
> Gerne steifere Sohle mit ähnlich bequemen Eigenschaften. Mehr Grip auch gerne, zumindest gleichwertig.
> Favoriten:
> - Specialized 2FO 1.0
> ...




Den 2FO kann ich nicht empfehlen, er sieht gut aus aber der Sohlengrip ist verglichen mit der Stealthmischung von FiveTen eine absolute Katastrophe und nutzt sich schnell ab. Zum Vergleich, meinen Freerider habe ich bestimmt 10 mal mehr benutzt wie den 2FO und die Sohle ist noch immer top. Das Material der Schnürsenkel ist viel zu rutschig, so das kein Knoten richtig hält. Schade, hätte ein guter Schuh werden können...


----------



## Shonzo (26. April 2019)

Ich fahre den neuen Vaude Moab AM tech seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden.

Ist nicht so klobig wie mein Freerider, wesentlich besser durchlüftet und mir schlafen die Zehen nicht mehr ein nach längeren Uphill Passagen. Die Fotos die man in den Shops findet sind irgendwie daneben. In real schaut der Schuh wirklich top aus.
Grip hat er auch ordentlich, bin zumindest noch nie abgerutscht.
Lediglich Nässe würde ich meiden, da das Mesh an der Oberseite zur Belüftung sicher auch gut zur Beregnung taugt.


----------



## olm06 (30. April 2019)

Nabend zusammen 

Schau mich auch gerade um nach neuen Schuhen 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...p69913/core-black-red-grey-six-44-o659600729/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/AM-Moab-Tech-MTB-Schuhe-p70282/baltic-sea-38-o299301472/

fährt wer von euch diese Schuhe


----------



## Shonzo (1. Mai 2019)

olm06 schrieb:


> fährt wer von euch diese Schuhe



Die Vaude ja. Siehe Beitrag über deinem.


----------



## Florent29 (1. Mai 2019)

olm06 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> 
> Schau mich auch gerade um nach neuen Schuhen
> 
> ...



Ich fahre die Vorgängerversion der Kestrel.

Allein: Das sind Klickschuhe, du Held.


----------



## EarlyUp (1. Mai 2019)

olm06 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> 
> Schau mich auch gerade um nach neuen Schuhen
> 
> ...



Fahre auch seit einigen Wochen den Moab Tech. Passform ist sehr gut und auf den Hope F20 Pedale haben sie sehr guten Grip. 
Verarbeitung ist auch sehr gut. 

Falls du bestellen möchtest, bei wetterladen.de gibts den Schuh für 135€.  

https://www.wetterladen.de/detail/index/sArticle/4439/number/SW13951


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (1. Mai 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Hast du verstanden, auf was crashtest212 da anspielt? Er vergleicht einen zu weiten Schuh mit einer Vagina. Das ist einfach nur ekelerregend sexistisch.
> 
> Aber @linfer  hätte ihn auch einfach nur zitieren und "Trottel" schreiben können. Mehr Aufmerksamkeit hat er nicht verdient, da hast du recht.


Deine Interpretation sagt viel über Dich aus. In der Psychologie nennt man das "Projektion". Du glaubst Dein Gedanke, sei der des anderen und überträgst quasi Deine Vorstellung auf ihn. 
Ich hatte den Satz auch anders verstanden, nicht sexistisch. Insofern solltest Du Dir Gedanken über Dich selbst machen.
Wir leben in einer Welt der totalen "political correctness"; historisch gab es das in allen totalitären Systemn, inzwischen hält es Einzug in die westlichen Demokratien. Das System in China mit dem sozialen Index müsste Dir ziemlich gut gefallen. Das wird voll automatisch eingesetzt inklusive Gesichtserkennung.


----------



## xalex (1. Mai 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Deine Interpretation sagt viel über Dich aus. In der Psychologie nennt man das "Projektion". Du glaubst Dein Gedanke, sei der des anderen und überträgst quasi Deine Vorstellung auf ihn.
> Ich hatte den Satz auch anders verstanden, nicht sexistisch. Insofern solltest Du Dir Gedanken über Dich selbst machen.
> Wir leben in einer Welt der totalen "political correctness"; historisch gab es das in allen totalitären Systemn, inzwischen hält es Einzug in die westlichen Demokratien. Das System in China mit dem sozialen Index müsste Dir ziemlich gut gefallen. Das wird voll automatisch eingesetzt inklusive Gesichtserkennung.


Abgesehen davon, dass du dir da seltsamen Quark zusammen mixt, 
KÖNNT IHR DAS BITTE PER PN KLÄREN, DANKE!


----------



## davez (1. Mai 2019)

xalex schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass du dir da seltsamen Quark zusammen mixt,
> KÖNNT IHR DAS BITTE PER PN KLÄREN, DANKE!


Mache ich. Hier auch für Dich einfach verständlich zum Nachlesen, weil Du meinst es sei Quark. Das ist tatsächlich hilfreich zu wissen, sofern man an Selbstreflexion Interesse hat

http://www.zeitzuleben.de/sind-sie-ein-projektor/

"*Wenn wir projizieren, übertragen wir also unsere eigenen Themen, Ängste oder Sorgen auf andere Menschen."*


----------



## xalex (1. Mai 2019)

Ich habe noch ein leben außerhalb des ibc.  Ich brauch echt keinen Hobby Psychologen hier.

Mich interessiert das Thema des threads. Deshalb habe ich ihn abonniert.  Das heißt ich bekomme eine Nachricht, wenn hier jemand was schreibt.  D. h., auch wenn hier schwanzmessen betrieben wird, bekomme ich jedesmal eine Nachricht, wem wieder einer 3mm drauf gelegt hat.

Deshalb bitte im ktwr oder per pn weiter, danke


----------



## fone (2. Mai 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Ich fahre den neuen Vaude Moab AM tech seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Ist nicht so klobig wie mein Freerider, wesentlich besser durchlüftet und mir schlafen die Zehen nicht mehr ein nach längeren Uphill Passagen.


Mit welchem Freerider vergleichst du?


----------



## Shonzo (2. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Mit welchem Freerider vergleichst du?



Original


----------



## Florent29 (2. Mai 2019)

@davez


----------



## fone (2. Mai 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Original


Na dann.


----------



## Destinator (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir kürzlich die Five Ten Impact Pro gekauft. Ich finde den Schuh an sich super, leider passt er mir aber nicht wirklich. Ich habe breite Füße und mir ist bei den Schuhen die Zehenbox zu klein.

Was gibt es für Alternativen für Leute mit breiten Füßen?
Die Freerider Pro werden in der Hinsicht nich besser sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (3. Mai 2019)

Mir fehlt der Vergleich zum Impact aber der freerider pro ist recht schmal geschnitten. Ich hab normalbreite Füße und fahre den normalen freerider und den freerider pro. Der pro ist schon merklich schmäler.


----------



## Ochiba63 (5. Mai 2019)

Meine VXI sind langsam durch und ich brauche neue.
Mein Problem ist dass ich breite Füße habe und die VXI die bis jetzt einzigen die mir wirklich gut gepasst haben.
Was gibt es an Schuhen die briet sind und guten Gripp haben?


----------



## fone (6. Mai 2019)

Destinator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir kürzlich die Five Ten Impact Pro gekauft. Ich finde den Schuh an sich super, leider passt er mir aber nicht wirklich. Ich habe breite Füße und mir ist bei den Schuhen die Zehenbox zu klein.
> 
> ...


Nein, die Pro sind auf jeden Fall schmaler als die nicht Pro. Und ich fand den Freerider Pro (behalten) schmaler als den Impact Pr... ah, Moment das war ein Impact VXI (ging zurück), der war mir zu breit.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2019)

VXI und "normale" Freerider (auch EPS) sind gleich geschnitten. 
Contact ist kürzer geschnitten...ob er dann breiter ist?


----------



## DerohneName (10. Mai 2019)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Meine VXI sind langsam durch und ich brauche neue.
> Mein Problem ist dass ich breite Füße habe und die VXI die bis jetzt einzigen die mir wirklich gut gepasst haben.
> Was gibt es an Schuhen die briet sind und guten Gripp haben?


Die Impact Sam Hill? Haben guten Grip, klobig und stabil. 
Auch ab und an zu ganz guten Preisen zu bekommen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (11. Mai 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Die Impact Sam Hill? Haben guten Grip, klobig und stabil.
> Auch ab und an zu ganz guten Preisen zu bekommen.


Ist der Sam Hill anders wie der Impact?
Der Impact ist mir zu eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (11. Mai 2019)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ist der Sam Hill anders wie der Impact?
> Der Impact ist mir zu eng.


Kommt drauf an wo er zu eng ist- ich habe auch relativ breite Füße (mir passten oft keine Sneaker) und bei den Sam Hill habe ich ausreichend Platz- er scheint mir beim Fußmittelknochen und Ansatz der Zehen breiter zu sein. 

Aber am besten probieren, jeder hat andere Füße


----------



## whitenoise (11. Mai 2019)

Sind die VXI breiter als die Contact? Ich brauche ebenfalls einen Schuh für breite Füße und der Contact ist mir wenige mm zu schmal an dem Punkt, wo der Fuß vorne i.d.R. am breitesten ist. Trotz typischer Größe bei Adidas dürfte er auch gerne 1 oder 2 mm länger sein.

Jemand einen Vorschlag?
@Destinator hast du inzwischen was gefunden?


----------



## MC_Yachtmeister (28. Mai 2019)

Servus zusammen, 

Würde gerne mal wissen, wie ihr eure Flatpedalschuhe von der Größe her wählt.
Habe mir ein paar Freerider Pro in 41 1/3 und 42 bestellt. Grundsätzlich gefallen mir beide von der Passform her ganz gut.
Die 41er sitzen schon recht sportlich, nicht schmerzhaft aber viel Platz zum Zehen bewegen ist auch nicht da. Dafür top Fersenhalt. Breite der Zehenbox grenzwertig aber noch nicht unbequem.
Die 42er haben schon deutlich mehr Platz rundum, Zehen kann ich bequem bewegen, insgesamt klar bequemer aber der Halt rundum und vor allem an der Ferse ist nicht ganz so gut. Ich schlappe zwar nicht an der Ferse raus aber der Unterschied ist spürbar.

Ich glaube beide Größen könnten ganz gut funktionieren, was ist denn eure Erfahrung wenn ihr zwischen zwei Größen steht?


----------



## Shonzo (28. Mai 2019)

MC_Yachtmeister schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Würde gerne mal wissen, wie ihr eure Flatpedalschuhe von der Größe her wählt.
> Habe mir ein paar Freerider Pro in 41 1/3 und 42 bestellt. Grundsätzlich gefallen mir beide von der Passform her ganz gut.
> ...



Ich würde die größere nehmen. Gegen Nachmittag/Abend passen die. ;-)


----------



## Ghoste (28. Mai 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Ich würde die größere nehmen. Gegen Nachmittag/Abend passen die. ;-)



Das ist reine Geschmacksache...
Nach der Beschreibung hätte ich klar den Kleineren gewählt.
Ich mag die Schuhe eher sehr sportlich, da machen auch ein paar Druckstellen weniger aus als weniger Halt.


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (29. Mai 2019)

Destinator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir kürzlich die Five Ten Impact Pro gekauft. Ich finde den Schuh an sich super, leider passt er mir aber nicht wirklich. Ich habe breite Füße und mir ist bei den Schuhen die Zehenbox zu klein.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch relativ breite Füße und bin mit dem Giro Riddance Mid sehr zufrieden. Sohle ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie beim five10 (oder 5ten?), soll nur dank Vibram Material haltbarer sein.
Größentechnisch würde ich sagen fallen die Schuhe eher etwas größer aus. Ich schwanke immer zwischen 42 und 43, habe die 43er genommen und hab noch gut Platz nach vorne.

Und auf den Hope F20 Pedalen haben die Schuhe Mega grip. Fuß umsetzen ohne anheben is nich.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2019)

MC_Yachtmeister schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Würde gerne mal wissen, wie ihr eure Flatpedalschuhe von der Größe her wählt.
> Habe mir ein paar Freerider Pro in 41 1/3 und 42 bestellt. Grundsätzlich gefallen mir beide von der Passform her ganz gut.
> ...


Evtl. hilft da bei den größeren schon eine andere Schnürmethode, sowas z.B.
https://lauftipps.ch/ausruestung/laufschuhe/fersenhaltschnuerung/


----------



## Logic (18. Juli 2019)

solum schrieb:


> Werde dann mal einen Langzeiteindruck abgeben.


Kannst du bereits einen erweiterten Eindruck zum Schuh abgeben?
Ich überlege mir die Schuhe als zweites Paar neben meinen Fiveten Freeridern zu ordern.

Wie würdest du die Steifigkeit des Schuhs einordnen? Näher am Fiveten Impact oder am Freerider?
Vom Aussehen her schätze ich den NW etwas robuster ein als den Freerider und würde den NW Tribe eher als Gegenstück zum Freerider sehen.


----------



## solum (20. Juli 2019)

Logic schrieb:


> Kannst du bereits einen erweiterten Eindruck zum Schuh abgeben?
> Ich überlege mir die Schuhe als zweites Paar neben meinen Fiveten Freeridern zu ordern.
> 
> Wie würdest du die Steifigkeit des Schuhs einordnen? Näher am Fiveten Impact oder am Freerider?
> Vom Aussehen her schätze ich den NW etwas robuster ein als den Freerider und würde den NW Tribe eher als Gegenstück zum Freerider sehen.




Mein Eindruck vom NW ist nach wie vor sehr gut. Ich werde vorerst bei diesem Schuh bleiben. Der Grip, die Steifigkeit, das Gewicht und Haltbarkeit sind wirklich top. Mein letzter FiveTen war ein Impact, konnte mit dem Schuh nicht viel anfangen. Viel zu klobig und auch die viel geliebte Sohle gefiel mir nicht.

Versuche mal den NW Clan, wirklich top. Auf Pinkbike wurde er auch letzlich sehr gut bewertet.


----------



## Logic (20. Juli 2019)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung!
Schuh ist eben angekommen, aber der geht leider wieder zurück.

Das ist mir doch ne Nummer zu steif xD
Passform war gut, Gewicht ebenfalls sehr angenehm. Das Gummi ist mMn. deutlich fester als beim FiveTen Freerider, die Zwischensohle sowieso. 
Werde den Tribe mal ausprobieren, der dürfte dann wohl eher das Äquivalent zum Freerider sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (24. Juli 2019)

Logic schrieb:


> Das ist mir doch ne Nummer zu steif xD
> Passform war gut, Gewicht ebenfalls sehr angenehm. Das Gummi ist mMn. deutlich fester als beim FiveTen Freerider, die Zwischensohle sowieso.



Habe heute auch den Clan bekommen. Fühlt sich ganz gut an von der Passform, bin aber auch echt skeptisch ob die Sohle, mit ihrer Härte, wirklich den Grip der Five Ten Freeride annähernd hat?
Ist echt schwer zu Entscheiden ob ich es mal probieren soll. Sind ja auch nicht gerade billig.
‍


----------



## xalex (25. Juli 2019)

Die Clan haben vergleichbaren grip wie 5 10. Durch die steife Sohle verhallten sie sich  bisschen anders.
Ich mag sie


----------



## outfaced (25. Juli 2019)

solum schrieb:


> Ich mag den Clan deutlich mehr als den ION Raid Amp ...


Kannst bitte Berichten wie die Größe im Vergleich zu ION ausfällt? Die IONs sind schon eher für breite Füsse und das hat mit gut gefallen. 
Hab mir die neue Mavics zugelegt, aber leider sind die spürbar schmaler. Sonst sehr durchdachter Schuh ...


----------



## EarlyUp (25. Juli 2019)

outfaced schrieb:


> Kannst bitte Berichten wie die Größe im Vergleich zu ION ausfällt? Die IONs sind schon eher für breite Füsse und das hat mit gut gefallen.
> Hab mir die neue Mavics zugelegt, aber leider sind die spürbar schmaler. Sonst sehr durchdachter Schuh ...



Darf ich dich fragen wie die neuen Mavics von der Größe her ausfallen? Hatte auch überlegt mir die zu kaufen. Bei 5/10 und Vaude hab ich 43, Nike 44.


----------



## outfaced (25. Juli 2019)

UK9 hat bei mir was die Länge betrifft sowohl bei 5.10 als bei Mavic gepasst. Wobei bei Mavic etwas grenzwertig ... also mit dicken Socken wird nichts und bei 5.10 hatte ich noch etwas Luft. Und wie gesagt - Mavic definitiv nicht für Leuten mit eher breiten Füssen.


----------



## Bulls2013 (28. Juli 2019)

NW Clan  ist ein klasse Schuh seit 400 KM (Höhe / Tiefe  weiß ich nicht) im Einsatz.

Hatte den 5/10 Impact nur mal in der Wohnung getragen, enge Passform, unsicherer Stand, gehen absolutes Desaster und die Klobigkeit oh la la.

Der Clan ist schön breit, du gehst und stehst vom feinsten (die Sohle flext schön nach oben).
Die Steifigkeit auf dem Pedal gibt einem gefühlt 1 PS mehr auf das Pedal,feine Sache, Grip ist top.
Verarbeitung und Fußklima an warmen / heißen Tagen sehr gut !

Kennt zufällig jemand so eine Art Windstopper Socken ? 
Würde den Clan gerne so lange nutzen wie es nur kalt aber trocken ist.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## sp00n82 (4. August 2019)

Bulls2013 schrieb:


> Kennt zufällig jemand so eine Art Windstopper Socken ?








						GripGrab Winddichte Winter Thermo Fahrradsocken Hohe Lange Vorgeformte Bike Socken für Rennrad MTB Gravel Radsport: Amazon.de: Bekleidung
					

GripGrab Winddichte Winter Thermo Fahrradsocken Hohe Lange Vorgeformte Bike Socken für Rennrad MTB Gravel Radsport: Amazon.de: Bekleidung



					smile.amazon.de
				




Benutze ich allerdings nur als Überziehsocken, d.h. für die normale Schuhgröße sind die dann bei mir eigentlich zu dick.


----------



## Bulls2013 (4. August 2019)

Danke,die muß ich mir mal ansehen.


Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Jakten (8. August 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> So, mein alter Freerider ist durch...
> Gerne steifere Sohle mit ähnlich bequemen Eigenschaften. Mehr Grip auch gerne, zumindest gleichwertig.
> Favoriten:
> - Specialized 2FO 1.0
> ...



Der Freerider Pro ist zu eng, der Impach VXi nicht mehr in meiner Größe zu bekommen. Spezi Sohle soll nicht so der Knaller sein. Und Shimano sitzt nicht wirklich gut an meinem Fuß.

Neue Kandidaten wären:

Northwave Clan
VAUDE AM Moab Tech
Mavic Deemax Pro Flat (auf Bildern wirklich keine Schönheit...)

Jeder Schuh steht natürlich immer im Vergleich zur five ten Sohle. Kann da ein Schuh der o.g. mithalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (8. August 2019)

Nein. Leider.


----------



## schmitr3 (8. August 2019)

Der Adidas Trail Cross vielleicht? Hat eine 5/10 Sohle und ist bisher der beste Schuh, den ich gefahren bin.


----------



## xalex (8. August 2019)

Imho hat der Clan mindestens so viel grip wie der Freerider Pro. macht halt ein anderes Gefühl durch die wesentlcih steifere Sohle. Baut minimal breiter als der Fr Pro


----------



## freetourer (8. August 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Der Freerider Pro ist zu eng, der Impach VXi nicht mehr in meiner Größe zu bekommen. Spezi Sohle soll nicht so der Knaller sein. Und Shimano sitzt nicht wirklich gut an meinem Fuß.
> 
> Neue Kandidaten wären:
> 
> ...





schmitr3 schrieb:


> Der Adidas Trail Cross vielleicht? Hat eine 5/10 Sohle und ist bisher der beste Schuh, den ich gefahren bin.



DEr Trail Cross ist toll - kann aber mit den FiveTen Freerider oder Impact keinesfalls beim Grip mithalten.
Trotzdem fahre ich den Schuh gerne (habe einen Trailcross SL und einen TrailcrossMid) wenn es eben nicht um maximalen Grip geht und ich alpin unterwegs bin - sind halt auch tolle Schuhe zum BBS oder Wandern und auf Bike-Touren in den Alpen fahre ich auch defensiver als bei Enduro-Rennen oder als auf meinen Hometrails oder im Bikepark.

@Jakten : Probier doch noch den Impact Pro aus. Der ist breiter als der Freerider Pro, hat eine steifere Sohle als der Freerider und sehr guten Gripp.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> @Jakten : Probier doch noch den Impact Pro aus. Der ist breiter als der Freerider Pro, hat eine steifere Sohle als der Freerider und sehr guten Gripp.


Der Impact Pro ist allgemein auch "mehr Schuh" als der Freeride Pro, also schwerer, dickere Sohle und etwas stabiler. Allerdings (gottseidank) noch ein gutes Stück von den alten Impacts entfernt. Und zumindest in 41 scheint der Impact Pro auch einen Ticken länger zu sein als der Feeride Pro (hab grad heute Einlagen abgeholt, und beim Freeride haben sie grad so reingpasst, beim Impact problemlos).


----------



## freetourer (8. August 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Der Impact Pro ist allgemein auch "mehr Schuh" als der Freeride Pro, also schwerer, dickere Sohle und etwas stabiler. Allerdings (gottseidank) noch ein gutes Stück von den alten Impacts entfernt. Und zumindest in 41 scheint der Impact Pro auch einen Ticken länger zu sein als der Feeride Pro (hab grad heute Einlagen abgeholt, und beim Freeride haben sie grad so reingpasst, beim Impact problemlos).



Yepp.

Den alten Impact hatte ich auch mehrere. - Das war im Vergleich echt ein Klotz und man hatte kaum noch Gefühl fürs Pedal. - Bin aber auch kein Sam Hill, ihm scheint der Schuh ja auch fürs Enduro Racing zu taugen. 

Da finde ich den aktuellen Impact Pro in vielen Punkten sehr verbessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Archie4Strings (9. August 2019)

Also ich (als MTB-anfänger) bin bisher mit Skaterschuhen gefahren. Der grip auf meinen flatpedals mit alupins war Bombe, solange wie ich Kontakt mit den Pedalen habe. Von daher kann ich mir jetzt so erstmal nicht vorstellen, dass der grip von 5 10 Schuhen besser sein kann als andere Schuhe, die genauso dafür ausgelegt sind (Ion, Vaude, Shimano, O'Neal, was auch immer)... 
Aber ich bin ja auch noch Anfänger, und von daher jetzt der Übergang zu meiner Frage: 
Es sind ja andere Aspekte auch noch wichtig( ggf wasserdicht, sehr robust, grip auch auf Waldboden, nass...) ansonsten könnten ja alle mit Skaterschuhen fahren die keine Klicks fahren und die Sache hätte sich gegessen. 

Wie wichtig ist beim fahren, dass die Sohle steif ist? Wie oben schon gesagt habe ich Skaterschuhe die wirklich guten grip haben. Wasserdicht sind die auch. Nur der grip auf nassem Waldboden wird nicht so dolle sein und die Sohle ist an sich sehr weich. Wie wichtig ist letzteres tatsächlich fürs fahren? 

Ich Frage dass, weil ich hier in diesem Threads erstaunlich viele Posts gefunden habe, in denen user schreiben, dass sie mit Trekking Schuhen oder Laufschuhen fahren... Eigentlich wollte ich mir Grad von Ion die RAID ii kaufen, aber nur für besseren grip auf nassem Waldboden muss ich auch keine 80€ ausgeben :d

Fahre "allmountain/Enduro", also gerne schnell bergab über Stock und Stein, aber verdiene mir die Abfahrt gerne auch selber.

Danke euch!

PS: wollte keinen neuen Threads eroffnen, da dieser hier so scheint als wenn er sich zum allgemeinen flatpedals Schuh Threads entwickelt hat in dem meine Frage auch sehr gut aufgehoben ist.


----------



## urban_overload (9. August 2019)

Archie4Strings schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist beim fahren, dass die Sohle steif ist?





Archie4Strings schrieb:


> verdiene mir die Abfahrt gerne auch selber


Du lieferst dir die Antwort eh selbst. Mit einer steiferen Sohle bringst du mehr Kraft aufs Pedal. Ich merk das immer, wenn ich mit meinem Hobel mit Flats in die Arbeit fahre, mit Chucks an den Füßen... was da Kraft verloren geht ist schon ziemlich heftig.

Aber auch beim Runterfahren hat man mit einer steiferen Sohle mMn einen sichereren Stand auf dem Pedal als mit den labbrigen Sohlen von Skateschuhen.


----------



## freetourer (9. August 2019)

Archie4Strings schrieb:


> Also ich (als MTB-anfänger) bin bisher mit Skaterschuhen gefahren. Der grip auf meinen flatpedals mit alupins war Bombe, solange wie ich Kontakt mit den Pedalen habe. Von daher kann ich mir jetzt so erstmal nicht vorstellen, dass der grip von 5 10 Schuhen besser sein kann als andere Schuhe, die genauso dafür ausgelegt sind (Ion, Vaude, Shimano, O'Neal, was auch immer)...



Doch, sind sie. Musst Du wohl selbst erfahren.



Archie4Strings schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich bin ja auch noch Anfänger, und von daher jetzt der Übergang zu meiner Frage:
> Es sind ja andere Aspekte auch noch wichtig( ggf wasserdicht, sehr robust, grip auch auf Waldboden, nass...) ansonsten könnten ja alle mit Skaterschuhen fahren die keine Klicks fahren und die Sache hätte sich gegessen.
> 
> ...



Ist teilweise auch Geschmacksache - aber auch schon alles hier im Threat erklärt.


----------



## Archie4Strings (10. August 2019)

OK danke schonmal!
@freetourer: glaube ich. Aber der thread ist 66 Seiten lang, da frag ich lieber selber einmal kurz bevor ich dass durchsuche


----------



## fone (12. August 2019)

Archie4Strings schrieb:


> Also ich (als MTB-anfänger) bin bisher mit Skaterschuhen gefahren. Der grip auf meinen flatpedals mit alupins war Bombe, solange wie ich Kontakt mit den Pedalen habe. Von daher kann ich mir jetzt so erstmal nicht vorstellen, dass der grip von 5 10 Schuhen besser sein kann als andere Schuhe, die genauso dafür ausgelegt sind (Ion, Vaude, Shimano, O'Neal, was auch immer)...
> Aber ich bin ja auch noch Anfänger, und von daher jetzt der Übergang zu meiner Frage:
> Es sind ja andere Aspekte auch noch wichtig( ggf wasserdicht, sehr robust, grip auch auf Waldboden, nass...) ansonsten könnten ja alle mit Skaterschuhen fahren die keine Klicks fahren und die Sache hätte sich gegessen.
> 
> ...


Der Unterschied ist hauptsächlich die steifere Sohle.
Der Grip der 5-10 ist tatsächlich besser als bei Skateschuhen (Vans, Globe, Orchid, etc.) wollte es damals selbst nicht glauben weil ich die 5-10 so hässlich fand. Aber es macht einen Unterschied.
Mit Skateschuhen und bei stumpfen DH-Drops im Bikepark oder anderen harten Einschlägen hatte man schon mal das Gefühl die Mittelfußknochen wickeln sich um das Pedal. Autsch. Da ist die steifere Sohle schon schön.


Für Enduro/AM würde ich behaupten, man kann auch wunderbar mit Skateschuhen fahren. Aber bergab finde ich die steifere Sohle auch grundsätzlich besser.
Beim Laufen sehen ich keinen Unterschied.
Aber für den Einsatz mag ich auch meine alten Adidas Trail Cross auch sehr gerne. Halterung für Schnürsenkel und gute Sohle. Passt.


----------



## schmitr3 (12. August 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Für Enduro/AM würde ich behaupten, man kann auch wunderbar mit Skateschuhen fahren. Aber bergab finde ich die steifere Sohle auch grundsätzlich besser.


Gerade da nicht, finde ich. Da habe ich schon gerne ein wenig Schutz für die Zehen und eine Steife Sohle. Skateschuhe mögen lässig aussehen, finde ich aber unbequem auf den Pedalen. Dazu sind die meist einfach nicht robust genug.


----------



## Fekl (12. August 2019)

Bei mir wird es auch bald mal wieder Zeit für neue Botten. Hatte bis jetzt immer 5.10 Freerider in Größe 43. Da kann ich Schnäppchen im Internet blind kaufen und gut. Allerdings hätte ich vllt. gern mal etwas Anderes mit etwas steiferer Sohle (merke es nach viel Gehämmer schon manchmal am Fußballen). Auch eine verstärkte Zehenbox (vor 2 Jahren mal dumm am Boden hängen geblieben und den großen Onkel nach oben gebogen und vorn durchgebrochen) wäre eine Überlegung wert. Meine Füße sind vorn eher breit und die Shimano Schuhe z.B. sind nicht so toll am Fuß. Hat da jemand mit viel Schuherfahrung einen Vorschlag für eine passende Alternative?


----------



## freetourer (12. August 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es auch bald mal wieder Zeit für neue Botten. Hatte bis jetzt immer 5.10 Freerider in Größe 43. Da kann ich Schnäppchen im Internet blind kaufen und gut. Allerdings hätte ich vllt. gern mal etwas Anderes mit etwas steiferer Sohle (merke es nach viel Gehämmer schon manchmal am Fußballen). Auch eine verstärkte Zehenbox (vor 2 Jahren mal dumm am Boden hängen geblieben und den großen Onkel nach oben gebogen und vorn durchgebrochen) wäre eine Überlegung wert. Meine Füße sind vorn eher breit und die Shimano Schuhe z.B. sind nicht so toll am Fuß. Hat da jemand mit viel Schuherfahrung einen Vorschlag für eine passende Alternative?



Impact Pro


----------



## Fekl (12. August 2019)

Fällt der größentechnisch genau so aus? Sieht halt schon echt nach ganz schön viel Schuh aus...


----------



## Logic (13. August 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> mit etwas steiferer Sohle


Probier vielleicht mal den Northwave Clan.
Hatte den kurz da und fand den deutlich steifer als den (zugegebener Maßen getragenen) Freerider.

Passform würde ich als ähnlich bezeichnen, ist auch wieder schwer genau zu vergleichen zwischen neuen und getragenen Schuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (13. August 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> Fällt der größentechnisch genau so aus? Sieht halt schon echt nach ganz schön viel Schuh aus...


Der Impact Pro fällt minimalst größer als als der Freerider Pro, zumindest bei mir in 41. Bei 43 könnte das wieder anders sein, aber da ist keine ganze oder auch nur halbe Nummer Unterschied.
Meine alten Freerider ohne Pro waren von der Größe her auch in etwa vergleichbar. Der Freerider Pro ist aber schmaler geschnitten als der Impact Pro.


----------



## Jakten (21. August 2019)

Den Freerider Pro habe ich noch mal in einer Nummer größer bestellt und selbst da isser mir zur schmal.
Ich konnte auch mal einen VAUDE AM Moab Tech testen, sogar eine ganze Tour damit fahren. Geiler Schuh, aber man merkt förmlich wie man auf den Pins steht. Der Grip kommt nur zustande wenn ein Pint sich im Profil verbeißt. Demnach war es mir nicht möglich bei meinem rechten Fuß die optimale Position zu finden.

Leider hat mir der Vaude wieder mal gezeigt, dass wohl es ein teurer Spaß werden kann eine andere Sohle als die Five Ten zu testen. Der Clan sowie auch der Deemax Pro reizen mich zwar, ich habe aber keine Lust 110€ in den Sand zu setzen. Also wird der recht schwere Impact Pro bestellt. Welche Größe? Freerider 46 - Freerider Pro war in 46 ausreichende lang, 45 2/3 hätte auch gut gepasst. 

Der Impact Pro hat ja auch recht dicke Sohle. Bedarf es eine große Umstellung von einer durchgelatschten Freerider Sohle auf den Impact Pro zu wechseln? Steht man mit dem Schuh nicht "zu hoch"?


----------



## Bulls2013 (21. August 2019)

Mit dem Clan setzt man sein Geld nicht in den Sand !

Wenn dieser (Clan) in der normalen Größe zum Fuß passt,geht man doch nur um " Five Ten " Willen keinen faulen Kompromiss durch falsche Größe ein.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Jakten (22. August 2019)

Bulls2013 schrieb:


> Mit dem Clan setzt man sein Geld nicht in den Sand !
> 
> Wenn dieser (Clan) in der normalen Größe zum Fuß passt,geht man doch nur um " Five Ten " Willen keinen faulen Kompromiss durch falsche Größe ein.
> 
> Mit freundlichem Gruß



Der Impact wird wohl für meinen Einsatzzweck auch zuviel Schuh sein...
Ich habe mir dank Rabatt-Gutschein mal einen Clan bestellt.


----------



## urban_overload (22. August 2019)

Bulls2013 schrieb:


> Wenn dieser (Clan) in der normalen Größe zum Fuß passt,geht man doch nur um " Five Ten " Willen keinen faulen Kompromiss durch falsche Größe ein.


Was für ein Bullshit. Gerade bei Schuhen gibt es nicht die eine richtige Größe. Wo ist das Problem, wenn man sonst 42 trägt, aber bei einem MTB-Schuh dann halt 41.5 oder 43, weil dieser anders geschnitten ist? Ich trag bei meinen Schuhen (Sneaker, Winter, Sport, MTB) alles von 41 bis 42.5. Was bei dem einen Hersteller die eine Größe ist, kann bei einem anderen eine halbe oder sogar ganze Nummer kleiner oder größer sein.


----------



## Jakten (22. August 2019)

Ich glaube nicht dass es auf eine Nummer bezogen war. Eher war gemeint "warum einen zu langen Schuh tragen damit die Breite passt wenn ein anderer Schuh in Breite und Länge passt?"


----------



## freetourer (22. August 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Den Freerider Pro habe ich noch mal in einer Nummer größer bestellt und selbst da isser mir zur schmal.
> Ich konnte auch mal einen VAUDE AM Moab Tech testen, sogar eine ganze Tour damit fahren. Geiler Schuh, aber man merkt förmlich wie man auf den Pins steht. Der Grip kommt nur zustande wenn ein Pint sich im Profil verbeißt. Demnach war es mir nicht möglich bei meinem rechten Fuß die optimale Position zu finden.
> 
> Leider hat mir der Vaude wieder mal gezeigt, dass wohl es ein teurer Spaß werden kann eine andere Sohle als die Five Ten zu testen. Der Clan sowie auch der Deemax Pro reizen mich zwar, ich habe aber keine Lust 110€ in den Sand zu setzen. Also wird der recht schwere Impact Pro bestellt. Welche Größe? Freerider 46 - Freerider Pro war in 46 ausreichende lang, 45 2/3 hätte auch gut gepasst.
> ...



Mir war der Freerider Pro auch zu schmal.

Den Impact Pro finde ich übrigens nicht zu viel Schuh - gegenüber dem alten Impact (da hatte ich sowohl High als auch Low) ist der Schuh meiner Meinung nach weniger Klotz am Fuß.
Für mich perfekt. 
Zum Ballern nehme ich am liebsten den Impact Pro, für alpine Touren lieber den Adidas Terrex (low oder high) und zum Dirten den Freerider (etwas gepimpt mit einer steiferen anatomisch angepassten Sohle).

Das einzige was ich am Impact Pro bemängeln könnte wäre das miese Fußbett (da sind die Adidas viel besser - daher fahre ich auch den Impact Pro mit einer an den Fuß angepassten orthopädischen Sohle.


----------



## VWGT (22. August 2019)

wo gabs denn einen rabatt gutschein hab auch interesse am Clan


----------



## Jakten (22. August 2019)

VWGT schrieb:


> wo gabs denn einen rabatt gutschein hab auch interesse am Clan



Bei Rose für 99,95,- € in grau abzügl. 10,- € Gutscheincode bei Newsletter-Anmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (22. August 2019)

@Jakten 
Hau dann mal raus, wie der so im Vergleich zum Freerider ist. Ich will eigentlich nur einen Freerider mit mehr Zehenschutz, das wars schon. Der Schuh muss aber alles können, von Dirt über Tour über Enduro bis Bikepark.


----------



## Bulls2013 (22. August 2019)

Aber sicher doch,wo einem der Clan bei z.B.  Gr.43  Platzmäßig alles gibt, weiche ich lieber auf einen anderen Schuh ( z.B. 5/10 ) aus wo man Breite oder die Spitze Form des Schuh´s mit einer Gr. 45, 46 ,46,2/3 kompensieren muß.

Also ich stehe lieber mit nur so viel Schuh wie nötig auf dem Rad,aus diversen Gründen......
Bin aber nicht Bereit wegen einer bestimmten Marke in Richtung Usain Bolt´s Füße zu gehen. Auf lange Sicht gesehen !

Fahre den Clan nun seit 1607 KM und kann sehen das Michelin nicht doof ist wenn es ums Gummi geht.
Überhaupt der ganze Schuh wird wohl lange brauchen bevor dieser zerfällt.

Wer diesen Latschen nur einmal gegangen ist oder einen odentlichen Antritt auf dem Rad damit hatte,wird es zu schätzen wissen.
Sollte man Praxis mit anderen Herstellern haben umso besser.


Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Jakten (23. August 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> @Jakten
> Hau dann mal raus, wie der so im Vergleich zum Freerider ist. Ich will eigentlich nur einen Freerider mit mehr Zehenschutz, das wars schon. Der Schuh muss aber alles können, von Dirt über Tour über Enduro bis Bikepark.



Mal gucken. Erst mal muss er zu meinem breiten Fuß passen. Einen Impact Pro habe ich mir auch bestellt. Mal sehen welcher bleibt.


----------



## xalex (23. August 2019)

Ich finde den clan sehr gut nach Ca einer Woche Park und mindestens 20 Touren.  Wenig Verschleiß im Vergleich zu 5 ten. 
Nicht so wetterfest wie die Freerider pro, aber merklich besser belüftet.  Sehr guter Schutz, etwas robuster als Freerider pro.
Dirter könnten sich an der steifen Sohle  stören,  ich mag sie.  Etwas irritierend fand ich am Anfang die relativ große Sprengung, inzwischen merke ich das nicht mehr. Die Sohle ist zum laufen ähnlich gut oder schlecht wie 5 ten.
Habe in einer Aktion 80€ gezahlt, also p/l mäßig top.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. August 2019)

Wie sind die Größen von den FiveTen Freerider nun?

Meine haben 45, diese Größe scheints teils nicht mehr zu geben...
Hab mich damals zwischen 44,5 und 45 entschieden, haben beide gepasst, nahm aber den lockeren.
Jetzt gezwungener maßen 44 2/3 gekauft-> zu klein, dehnt sich auch nicht.

Gefühlsmäßig müsst ich da dann auf 46 gehn.
Gehts noch, so an den Größen zu pfuschen.


----------



## fone (26. August 2019)

Größentabelle kennste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (26. August 2019)

Der Clan ist breit, grade im Zehenbereich schon fast zu breit. Hätte ihn evtl auch eine Nummer kleiner bestellen können.
Das Gummi fühlt sich härter als das five ten Gummi an. Ich habe mich dennoch gegen den Clan entschieden. Aber das liegt da an der Sommersohle. Die Sohle ist schon recht glatt. Und hin und wieder gehts auch mit zu Fuß den Berg hoch, auch im Winter oder bei Regen. Und da bietet mir die Dotty-Sohle von five ten mehr Grip.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (26. August 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Größentabelle kennste?



Hm, irgendwo hab ich davon mal gehört, aber was das ist weiß ich nicht...


Meine jetzigen Freerider:
EU 45
UK 10,5
US 11,5
Cm 29,5

Größentabelle neu:

UK 10,5 = 45 1/3
US 11,5 = 46
Cm 29,5 = 44 2/3

So und nach was richtet man sich jetzt 

Darum frag ich ja nach Erfahrungswerten...


----------



## Orby (26. August 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwo hab ich davon mal gehört, aber was das ist weiß ich nicht...
> 
> 
> Meine jetzigen Freerider:
> ...



Ja gab eine Änderung, empfinde diese aber nicht als dramatisch, im Gegenteil als positiv.

Alter VXI aus 2014





Neuer Contact 




Der Schuh wirkt deutlich kleiner, bei meiner Größe gefällt mir dies besser, sitzt mir persönlich besser am meinem eher schlanken Fuß. 
Die Sohle wirkt steifer, besser dämpfend von den Pedalen bei weiterhin top Grip. Vielleicht auch weil neuer?

Der VXI lebt immer noch, nur mal an der Seite etwas angeklebt. Also ich bin top zufrieden.


----------



## fone (27. August 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwo hab ich davon mal gehört, aber was das ist weiß ich nicht...
> 
> 
> Meine jetzigen Freerider:
> ...


29,5cm sind sicher nicht 44 2/3 bei Adidas-Größen. (Five Ten gehört jetzt zu Adidas, die machen ihre Größen kleiner. Oder die Nummern größer. )
Bei mir passen die cm-Längenangaben von Adidas ganz gut. 
Freeride Pro hab ich in 44 2/3 bei knapp 28cm.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (27. August 2019)

@fone 
Hast recht, lt adidas Homepage sind 29,3cm sogar 47 1/3


----------



## slingi (8. September 2019)

Welcher 5 10 ist denn für die Kategorie Tour am besten geeignet?
Ist bestimmt im Thread schon mal erwähnt worden, aber ich schaffs nicht, die 67 Seiten durchzukämmen...


----------



## pixxelbiker (8. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
da meine 5.10 Impact Low nun doch erneut Auflösungserscheinungen zeigen würde ich auch gerne mal was neues probieren.
Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen den 5.10 Freerider Pro und den Vaude Moab AM Tech.
Kann mir hierzu jemand von Vergleichen in Sachen Grip und Haltbarkeit im groben Gelände geben?


----------



## Jakten (9. September 2019)

Zum Vaude: Geiler Schuh! Leicht, durchdacht, gut verarbeitet, perfekt! Leider kann das Gummi nichts! Der Grip wird durch das Profil erzeugt. Leider stand so mein rechter Fuß nie optimal. Ich bin zwar nie abgerutscht, aber mir hat die Sohle leider nicht zugesagt.

Aber teste am besten selber: https://itfits.vaude.com/de

Der Freerider Pro ist mir zu schmal. Deswegen trege ich jetzt Impact Pro. Aber die Sohle ist Five Ten typisch wesentlich griffiger als der Wettbewerb (in diesem Fall Vaude).


----------



## Shonzo (9. September 2019)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Kann mir hierzu jemand von Vergleichen in Sachen Grip und Haltbarkeit im groben Gelände geben?



Halten beide auf dem Pedal.

Die Freerider Sohle sieht nach 3000km/1 Jahr schon sehr mitgenommen aus. Die Vaude Sohle scheint das besser zu verkraften.

Wenn es nicht nur um "bergab" geht dann meiner Meinung nach Vaude.


----------



## S-H-A (9. September 2019)

Nach den Freeridern und den Impact Low habe ich dieses  Jahr die Impact Pro probiert. Im Gebrauch seit ~April. Die Sohle hat schon Löcher. Das kenne ich nicht so extrem von 5.10. Ein halbes Jahr ist zuwenig. Mal sehen was die neuen 5.10/Adidas für 2020 können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (9. September 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Nach den Freeridern und den Impact Low habe ich dieses  Jahr die Impact Pro probiert. Im Gebrauch seit ~April. Die Sohle hat schon Löcher. Das kenne ich nicht so extrem von 5.10. Ein halbes Jahr ist zuwenig. Mal sehen was die neuen 5.10/Adidas für 2020 können.


Mein Freerider Pro verschleißt gefühlt auch schneller als die anderen FiveTens (den Impact Pro habe ich bisher nicht genug gefahren, wird sich jetzt im Herbst wohl ändern). Aber ShoeGoo regelt das wie immer.



Jakten schrieb:


> Aber teste am besten selber: https://itfits.vaude.com/de


Oh, das klingt gut.
Leider...






Abgesehen von der grottigen Rechtschreibung ist das wohl schon wieder vorbei. Hätte ich das früher gesehen, hätte ich den Vaude wohl auch mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Jakten (9. September 2019)

Oh das wusste ich nicht. Hätte den Link sonst nicht geteilt.


----------



## Tim_Dh (29. September 2019)

Moin,
Könntet ihr mir gute flat pedal Schuhe empfehlen? Fahre zurzeit den normalen Freerider und bin mit der Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit nicht ganz so zufrieden.
Danke


----------



## Shonzo (29. September 2019)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Moin,
> Könntet ihr mir gute flat pedal Schuhe empfehlen? Fahre zurzeit den normalen Freerider und bin mit der Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit nicht ganz so zufrieden.
> Danke



Vaude AM Moab, Northwave Clan, ION Raid Amp...


----------



## freetourer (29. September 2019)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Moin,
> Könntet ihr mir gute flat pedal Schuhe empfehlen? Fahre zurzeit den normalen Freerider und bin mit der Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit nicht ganz so zufrieden.
> Danke



Einfach mal die letzten Seiten lesen


----------



## fone (30. September 2019)

five ten impact


----------



## Fekl (30. September 2019)

Bin gerade vom Freerider auf Ion Raid AMP II gewechselt. Deutlich steifer, deutlich mehr Halt im Schuh, Zehenkappe!!!, minimal kleiner, griptechnisch ebenbürtig.


----------



## Teuflor (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahr die Adidas terrex trail irgendwas, also das alte Modell und die verschließen gefühlt halb so schnell wie meiner 510 freerider davor.. 

Bin sehr auf die neuen Modelle gespannt!


----------



## Kuchenfresser (4. Oktober 2019)

Denkt ihr, die hier taugen zum Mountainbiken bei nassem Wetter?









						Fussball Shop - geomix Soccer Store Deutschland
					

geomix - Online Shop für Fußball & Co ✓ Riesen Produktauswahl ✓ Blitzversand ✓ Ab 40 € versandkostenfrei ✓ 30 Tage Gratis-Rückgabe & Umtausch ✓ Über 1 Mio. zufriedene Kunden




					www.geomix.de
				




Die Sohle ist anders, als bei den Terrex Cross SL, daher die Frage, ob man noch ausreichend Grip auf dem Pedal hat.
Der Preis da in dem Shop klingt jedenfalls gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (4. Oktober 2019)

Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, die hier taugen zum Mountainbiken bei nassem Wetter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grip ist bestimmt gut, aber die Langlebigkeit würde ich bezweifeln.


----------



## fone (7. Oktober 2019)

Die Sohle schaut nicht Flat-Pedal geeignet aus. Da lässt sich sicherlich was besseres finden.


----------



## gili89 (7. Oktober 2019)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Moin,
> Könntet ihr mir gute flat pedal Schuhe empfehlen? Fahre zurzeit den normalen Freerider und bin mit der Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit nicht ganz so zufrieden.
> Danke



Northwave Clan.


----------



## crxtuner (7. Oktober 2019)

Hi, hatte bisher den freerider high und war mit dem Grip sehr zufrieden auf meinen Dmr Vault Pedalen, leider ein bisschen labrig aber ansonsten sehr zufrieden. Leider sind sie mir abhanden gekommdn beim Umzug.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Shimano gr7/9, der Test von singletrackworld.com liest sich gut? 

Kennt jemand die ride concept wildcat?
Ansonsten bin ich für jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar, vorzugsweise Knöchelhohe Schuhe. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## fone (8. Oktober 2019)

Hab die Tage neue 5-10 in der MTB-Zeitung gesehen, die gabs auch Knöchelhoch, sahen interessant aus.

Edit: ach, das waren wohl die *neuen* Trailcross. Gibts auf der Seite noch nicht. 








						Five Ten Trailcross-Kollektion vorgestellt – Neue Schuhe mit Adidas
					

Mit vier neuen Trailcross-Modellen will Five Ten jetzt auch auf dem Markt für Trail- und Adventure- Biker mitmischen. Die Flatpedal-Schuhe der Trailcross-Kollektion sind dafür in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Adidas entstanden. Die neuen Five Ten Trailcross-Schuhe richten sich speziell an Adventure-...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## VWGT (8. Oktober 2019)

habe mir jetzt die ion Raid amp II geholt geholt hatte auch die Freerider vergleichsweise an aber der Amp II sitzt bei mir wesentlich besser am Fuß. Er ist auch einen Tick härter von der Sohle her aber noch nicht so steif wie der Freerider Pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuchenfresser (8. Oktober 2019)

Habe beschlossen mir für das Schmuddelwetter erstmal was Hohes zu kaufen.

Prinzipiell könnt ich mich da mit dem adidas Terrex Trail Cross Protect anfreunden, wenn ich diese blaue Farbe nicht so hässlich fände.

Gibt es noch was Vergleichbares? Wäre in erster Linie für Touren gedacht. Ich brauch da nicht den absolut bombenfesten Halt am Pedal. Im Zweifel lieber ein wenig mehr Profil für Grip im Matsch, falls man das Rad mal ein paar Meter schieben muss.

Oder sollte man bei Temperaturen um die 10 Grad, wie derzeit, schon lieber zu etwas wärmen wie dem Freerider EPS greifen?


----------



## Shonzo (8. Oktober 2019)

Adidas/Fiveten hat vor kurzem neue Schuhe vorgestellt. Da ist was hohes, wasserdichtes dabei. Entweder den oder halt der Vaude Am Moab Mid STX wenns sofort sein muss.









						Five Ten Trailcross-Kollektion vorgestellt – Neue Schuhe mit Adidas
					

Mit vier neuen Trailcross-Modellen will Five Ten jetzt auch auf dem Markt für Trail- und Adventure- Biker mitmischen. Die Flatpedal-Schuhe der Trailcross-Kollektion sind dafür in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Adidas entstanden. Die neuen Five Ten Trailcross-Schuhe richten sich speziell an Adventure-...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## freetourer (8. Oktober 2019)

Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Prinzipiell könnt ich mich da mit dem adidas Terrex Trail Cross Protect anfreunden, wenn ich *diese blaue Farbe* nicht so hässlich fände.
> 
> ...



Du meinst diesen kleinen Farbklecks? - Hatte erst schon gedacht es gibt den Schuh tatsächlich in blau. 

Schaust Du beim Radfahren immer seitlich runter auf Deine Schuhe?




Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> ....
> 
> im Matsch, falls man das Rad mal ein paar Meter schieben muss.



spätestens da wird man das kleine bißchen blau eh nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Kuchenfresser (8. Oktober 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Adidas/Fiveten hat vor kurzem neue Schuhe vorgestellt. Da ist was hohes, wasserdichtes dabei. Entweder den oder halt der Vaude Am Moab Mid STX wenns sofort sein muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht interessant aus, aber leider erst ab 2020 verfügbar.




freetourer schrieb:


> Du meinst diesen kleinen Farbklecks? - Hatte erst schon gedacht es gibt den Schuh tatsächlich in blau.
> 
> Schaust Du beim Radfahren immer seitlich runter auf Deine Schuhe?



Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber mit dem Argument könnte man ja generell wie ein Clown rumlaufen, da man sich selbst kaum sieht 

Ja, es ist nur ein kleiner Klecks, aber irgendwie war der das erste, was mir ins Auge gefallen ist.



freetourer schrieb:


> spätestens da wird man das kleine bißchen blau eh nicht mehr sehen



Wenn ich den Matsch wieder abgeklopft habe und bei mehrtägigen Touren abends damit rumlaufe, sieht man ihn wieder.
Oder falls ich den Schuh im Winter zum Pendeln trage.

Ist jetzt kein absolutes KO-Kriterium, aber es gab ihn ja auch mal ohne und das gefällt mir schon deutlich besser.


----------



## Helselot (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin mit dem klassischen Five Ten Freerider sehr zufrieden! Hatte vorher irgendeine komische Glattleder Variante vom Freerider. Bei dem war die Sohle (am Ballen glatte Stellen für die Pins) nach einer Saison kaputt. Bei meiner aktuellen Raulederversion hält die Sohle bisher viel besser. Auch das elastischere, weichere Leder finde ich viel angenehmer zu tragen.


----------



## knetis (11. Oktober 2019)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Moin,
> Könntet ihr mir gute flat pedal Schuhe empfehlen? Fahre zurzeit den normalen Freerider und bin mit der Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit nicht ganz so zufrieden.
> Danke




Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen hiermit extrem zufrieden:









						Wildcat - MTB Schuhe
					

Produktdetails - Livewire       Rubber Kinetics | DST 6.0 HIGH GRIP Gummisohle     D3O High Impact Zone Innensohlen Technologie     Robuste, synthetische Oberseite mit abriebfestem Mesh     Abriebfester Zehenschutz     EVA...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## VWGT (12. Oktober 2019)

Habe mir auch jetzt mal den ion raid amp 2 und den ride conceps livewire geholt und getestet. Der ride ist ja noch unbekannt aber muss sagen sehr gut verarbeitet guter grip und man kann auch sehr gut darin laufen.

Leider habe ich ihn eine Nummer zu groß (44) gekauft. Der geht dann in Kleinanzeigen und der 43er ist bestellt.

Aber eine echte Alternative zum Freerider


----------



## fone (14. Oktober 2019)

Der Ride sieht schön schlicht aus und klassisch. Gefällt.
Wie steif ist denn die Sohle im Vergleich zum normalen Freerider?


----------



## VWGT (14. Oktober 2019)

Etwas steifer als der Freerider aber noch nicht so steif wie der Freerider Pro oder der Raid Amp 2. Also man hat schon gut Bewegungsfreiheit gerade wenn man die Ferse hängen lässt. Auch beim laufne wie gesagt knickt er schön ein.

Falls einer den Ride testen will hätte ich wie gesagt noch den 44er da quasi unbenutzt würde ich vergünstigt weitergeben


----------



## Ahija (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe leider 5 Löcher in der Sohle meiner Shimano SH-GR7/9 Schuhen. Das alte Modell, mit Vibram Sohle.
Besonders gut gefallen hat mir der etwas höhere Knöchelschutz und die Abdeckung der Schnürsenkel über den Fuß.

Interessieren tue ich mich für den neuen Shimano SH-GR9 und auch den Giro Riddance Mid, ebenfalls gefunden habe ich den Vaude AM Moab Tech.
Der Giro imponiert mir durch den Knöchelschutz, enttäuscht durch die fehlende Abdeckung der Schnürsenkel.
Den Shimano "kenne" ich, er passt mir sehr gut und bringt die gewünschte Abdeckung. Ich bin jedoch bereits einmal enttäuscht worden.
Vaude kenne ich als Markenname, sonst keinerlei Erfahrungen gemacht. BOA finde ich super.

Fährt jemand diese Schuhe und kann etwas dazu sagen? Gibt es Modelle welche ich übersehen habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Oktober 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Vaude kenne ich als Markenname, sonst keinerlei Erfahrungen gemacht. BOA finde ich super.


@xsusix 

Würd mich auch interessieren, die Schuhe sahen ja schonmal vernünftig aus.

Mit dem Vormodell bin ich schonmal sehr zufrieden, es wurde allerdings so gut wie alles im Vergleich verändert, inklusive der Sohle.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich habe leider 5 Löcher in der Sohle meiner Shimano SH-GR7/9 Schuhen.


Shoe Goo. Ohne hätte ich schon mindestens 3 neue Paare kaufen müssen.


----------



## xsusix (19. Oktober 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> @xsusix
> 
> Würd mich auch interessieren, die Schuhe sahen ja schonmal vernünftig aus.
> 
> Mit dem Vormodell bin ich schonmal sehr zufrieden, es wurde allerdings so gut wie alles im Vergleich verändert, inklusive der Sohle.


Sind meine ersten Vaude und bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Die Sohle ist im Vergleich zu die Five Ten härter, find ich aber gut, weil die 510 doch recht schnell löchrig sind... Boa ist super! Kein Schnürsenkel der aufgehen kann oder zu lang ist


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Oktober 2019)

Klingt gut


----------



## Ahija (19. Oktober 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Shoe Goo. Ohne hätte ich schon mindestens 3 neue Paare kaufen müssen.


Ne wir sprechen von Löchern durch die ich meine Zeigefinger stecken kann. Die Sohle ist komplett perforiert und die Waben sind abgerissen. Dadurch rutsche ich mit dem rechten Fuß zu weit nach außen und hinten. Genau in die Löcher.

Bin heute nochmal mit meinen alten 5.10 gefahren. Irgendeine Danny McAskill Variante. Der Grip der Sohle ist gegenüber der Vibram meiner alten Shimano um zwei Welten überlegen.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ne wir sprechen von Löchern durch die ich meine Zeigefinger stecken kann. Die Sohle ist komplett perforiert und die Waben sind abgerissen. Dadurch rutsche ich mit dem rechten Fuß zu weit nach außen und hinten. Genau in die Löcher.
> 
> Bin heute nochmal mit meinen alten 5.10 gefahren. Irgendeine Danny McAskill Variante. Der Grip der Sohle ist gegenüber der Vibram meiner alten Shimano um zwei Welten überlegen.


Zu lange gewartet mit dem Shoe Goo. 
Wenn du den Finger nicht bis in den Schuh durchstecken kannst, dann könntest du das theoretisch trotzdem noch auffüllen, dauert dann nur länger, bis es getrocknet ist. Und du müsstest das auch 2-3 Mal wiederholen, damit es wieder ebenflächig ist.
Oder du könntest sgoar auch von nem alten Schuh (oder Reifen!) etwas Gummi abschnippeln, ins Loch stopfen und dann mit Shoe Goo auffüllen. Etwas unkonventionell, spart aber halt dann immer so 60-120€, wenn der Rest des Schuhs noch gut ist. Was ja meistens der Fall ist.


----------



## VWGT (22. Oktober 2019)

was könnte man denn für quasi unbenutzte Ride Concepts Livewire in 44 nehmen ? Wären da 80 ok? Neupreis 119


----------



## dominici (30. Oktober 2019)

Hi! 

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach neuen Schuhen, aktuell habe ich vier in näherer Betrachtung kann mich allerdings nicht entscheiden. 

VAUDE Moab Tech (Favorit) - allerdings höre ich hier vermehrt von Problemen; seitliche verklebungen lösen sich, BOA defekt, Sohle geht ab; hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte? 
VAUDE Moab AM 
ION Ride Amp II
5.10 Freerider Pro 
Für Tipps bin ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## EarlyUp (30. Oktober 2019)

dominici schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach neuen Schuhen, aktuell habe ich vier in näherer Betrachtung kann mich allerdings nicht entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Ich bin den Moab Tech die ganze Saison gefahren. Die von dir angesprochenen Probleme kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auf das Boa System gibt es lebenslange Garantie. Eine Email und du hast wenige Tage später Ersatzteile im Briefkasten. Das Boa System hat bei mir gehalten. Da ich jeden Tag auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre, hatte ich den Schuh auch jeden Tag an. Und weil ich so begeistert bin von dem Schuh, hab ich mir noch den STX geholt. 
Ich persönlich kann den Schuh uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominici (30. Oktober 2019)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin den Moab Tech die ganze Saison gefahren. Die von dir angesprochenen Probleme kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auf das Boa System gibt es lebenslange Garantie. Eine Email und du hast wenige Tage später Ersatzteile im Briefkasten. Das Boa System hat bei mir gehalten. Da ich jeden Tag auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre, hatte ich den Schuh auch jeden Tag an. Und weil ich so begeistert bin von dem Schuh, hab ich mir noch den STX geholt.
> Ich persönlich kann den Schuh uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.



Danke Dir vielmals für die ausführliche Antwort.  
Nutzt Du den Schuh auch abfahrtsorientiert? Sprich gelegentlich Bikepark, heftige Trails, etc.?


----------



## EarlyUp (30. Oktober 2019)

dominici schrieb:


> Danke Dir vielmals für die ausführliche Antwort.
> Nutzt Du den Schuh auch abfahrtsorientiert? Sprich gelegentlich Bikepark, heftige Trails, etc.?



Im Bikepark war ich dieses Jahr nicht, fahre aber ein Enduro und damit gerne technisch anspruchsvolle Trails. Auf Hope F20 Pedale hatte ich immer ausreichend grip. 
Zudem möchte ich noch positiv anmerken, dass der Schuh reaktiv gut wasserdicht ist.


----------



## dominici (30. Oktober 2019)

Die Hope F20 Pedale sind bei mir ebenfalls in Gebrauch. Mit meinen aktuellen Schuhen bin ich, leider, nicht mehr zufrieden, mir fehlt der Grip. Die erste Generation des Moab.
Das mit der Wasseedichtigkeit ist eine nützliche Info, Danke. 
Darf ich fragen welche Farbe du hast? Mich reizt die bunte Variante, bin allerdings noch unschlüssig. 
Erfahrungsgemäß fallen die Vaude Schuhe immer passend aus. Bei diesen auch?


----------



## Shonzo (31. Oktober 2019)

dominici schrieb:


> VAUDE Moab Tech (Favorit) - allerdings höre ich hier vermehrt von Problemen; seitliche verklebungen lösen sich,


Vorne auf der Kappe. Ein Tropfen Textilkleber und gut. Hält seitdem.
Den Rest kann ich nicht bestätigen.



dominici schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß fallen die Vaude Schuhe immer passend aus. Bei diesen auch?



Ja


----------



## EarlyUp (31. Oktober 2019)

dominici schrieb:


> Die Hope F20 Pedale sind bei mir ebenfalls in Gebrauch. Mit meinen aktuellen Schuhen bin ich, leider, nicht mehr zufrieden, mir fehlt der Grip. Die erste Generation des Moab.
> Das mit der Wasseedichtigkeit ist eine nützliche Info, Danke.
> Darf ich fragen welche Farbe du hast? Mich reizt die bunte Variante, bin allerdings noch unschlüssig.
> Erfahrungsgemäß fallen die Vaude Schuhe immer passend aus. Bei diesen auch?



Ich persönlich steh nicht so auf bunt. Von der Größe her sind die Vaude Schuhe schon passend. Eine Nummer größer kaufen ist nicht nötig.


----------



## baconcookie (3. November 2019)

Habe gestern im Laden mal alles mögliche von 5ten, vaude, ion und northwave anprobiert und die northwave tribe haben mir am besten gefallen. 
Sind nicht so Klötze, dennoch sehr stabile und grippige Sohle + sie kosten fast nur 2/3 von den 5ten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (3. November 2019)

@baconcookie  Welcher Laden führt denn eine so große Auswahl? Die meisten haben ja nur ent oder weder im Regal.


----------



## baconcookie (3. November 2019)

In Bonn im bike discount megastore


----------



## Slica (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute bin auf der Suche nach guten Mtb-Schuhen, habe mich jetzt durch x-beliebige Seiten geschlungen und bin leider immer noch nicht schlauer...

Bin viel im Wald unterwegs auf Flat-Pedalen, die 5/10 gefallen mir nicht, bin mehr auf der Suche nach Schuhen mit denen ich auch mal durch Matsch, Bergauf usw. mit dem Bike im Arm laufen kann.

Salomon XA GTX

adidas terrex solo

Cloudventure shadow...


Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL - > find ich sehr interessant 

Oder besser doch Knöchelhoche??

??‍♂️


----------



## bergvelotom (5. Mai 2020)

Suplest = Superbe!
					

Macht einen schlanken Fuss der Suplest Flat Pedal Schuh.     Gut, bei Schuhgrösse 42 ist der Fuss eh immer schlank. Also nun, der Schuh zi...




					tomsbikeworld.blogspot.com
				




Spitzenschuh hab schon alles gehabt, aber der topt alles!


----------



## Grizzly71 (5. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Bin viel im Wald unterwegs auf Flat-Pedalen, die 5/10 gefallen mir nicht, bin mehr auf der Suche nach Schuhen mit denen ich auch mal durch Matsch, Bergauf usw. mit dem Bike im Arm laufen kann.


Das Problem kenne ich nur zu gut, vor allem wenn es nass und matschig wird. Ich habe neben den Schönwetter510ern mit Approch-Schuhen mit Membran ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aktuell habe ich den *La Sportiva Boulder X Mid GTX*. Für mich eine sehr gute Alternative zu den normalen Flatschuhen.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Hallo Leute bin auf der Suche nach guten Mtb-Schuhen, habe mich jetzt durch x-beliebige Seiten geschlungen und bin leider immer noch nicht schlauer...
> 
> Bin viel im Wald unterwegs auf Flat-Pedalen, die 5/10 gefallen mir nicht, bin mehr auf der Suche nach Schuhen mit denen ich auch mal durch Matsch, Bergauf usw. mit dem Bike im Arm laufen kann.
> 
> ...



Weder noch! Teste mal den Vaude Moab Tech! Grip nicht ganz auf 5 10 Niveau aber dafür geringen Sohlenverschleiß! Super Sitz am Fuß und super Innensohle, dazu dank Boa-System absolut genial!

Fahre den Normalen (Tech) und den hohen Mid STX im Winter/Herbst und bin davor viel 5 10 und danach die Adidas Terrex Cross SL gefahren und der Vaude ist echt genial!


----------



## Slica (5. Mai 2020)

RobG301 schrieb:


> Weder noch! Teste mal den Vaude Moab Tech! Grip nicht ganz auf 5 10 Niveau aber dafür geringen Sohlenverschleiß! Super Sitz am Fuß und super Innensohle, dazu dank Boa-System absolut genial!
> 
> Fahre den Normalen und den hohen mit Goretex im Winter/Herbst und bin davor viel 5 10 und danach die Adidas Terrex Cross SL gefahren und der Vaude ist echt genial!



Und mit denen soll man auch mal wandern können? ???


----------



## Grizzly71 (5. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht wäre der *Vaude AM Moab Mid STX *was?


----------



## xalex (5. Mai 2020)

Einen guten Wanderschuh mit gutem Grip auf dem Pedal ist imho nicht. Wenn dir guter Grip auf dem Pedal weniger wichtig ist zugunsten der LAufeigenschaften, nimm so etwas wie den La Sportiva. 
Für mich wäre ein guter Mix z. b. der Five Ten Trailcross Mid, entweder mit oder ohne Mebram. Aber bei mir hat halt Grip auf dem Pedal prio

Aber den Schuh, der beides sehr gut kann gibt es halt nicht


----------



## Slica (5. Mai 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre der *Vaude AM Moab Mid STX *was?



Mir gefällt diese Sneaker Optik einfach nicht, Sneakers trage ich beim Einkaufen ?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slica (5. Mai 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Einen guten Wanderschuh mit gutem Grip auf dem Pedal ist imho nicht. Wenn dir guter Grip auf dem Pedal weniger wichtig ist zugunsten der LAufeigenschaften, nimm so etwas wie den La Sportiva.
> Für mich wäre ein guter Mix z. b. der Five Ten Trailcross Mid, entweder mit oder ohne Mebram. Aber bei mir hat halt Grip auf dem Pedal prio
> 
> Aber den Schuh, der beides sehr gut kann gibt es halt nicht




Der Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL soll anscheinend genau so ein Mix sein ?

Five Ten Trailcross Mid find ich garnicht schlecht ☺️


----------



## Slica (5. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit denen?









						On Cloudventure Waterproof - Trailrunningschuhe Herren | Versandkostenfrei | Bergfreunde.de
					

On - Cloudventure Waterproof - Trailrunningschuhe ➽ Versandkostenfrei - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h  ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten




					www.bergfreunde.de


----------



## xalex (5. Mai 2020)

Das ist ein Radschuh, mit dem man okay laufen kann. Wenn dir das zum laufen reicht, probiere es

ah, du hast editiert. 

Der Five Ten  Trailcross gefällt mir etwas besser, LAufeigenschaften ähnlich, aber mehr Grip auf dem Pedal


----------



## xalex (5. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit denen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein. Aber wenn ich die Sohle anschaue, sehe ich einen Trailrunning Schuh und keinen Radschuh


----------



## Grizzly71 (5. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Five Ten Trailcross Mid find ich garnicht schlecht ☺


Der würde ja allen Ansprüchen entsprechen, bietet aber eben keinen Schutz gegen Wasser.
Oder gibt's den auch mit Membrane?


----------



## fone (5. Mai 2020)

RobG301 schrieb:


> Weder noch! Teste mal den Vaude Moab Tech! Grip nicht ganz auf 5 10 Niveau aber dafür geringen Sohlenverschleiß! Super Sitz am Fuß und super Innensohle, dazu dank Boa-System absolut genial!
> 
> Fahre den Normalen und den hohen mit Goretex im Winter/Herbst und bin davor viel 5 10 und danach die Adidas Terrex Cross SL gefahren und der Vaude ist echt genial!


Funktioniert das Boa System gut? 
Hab Ähnliches bei Addidas-Trekkingschuhen und hab mir für die längere Reise bewusst wieder einen Schuh mit klassischen Schnürsenkeln geholt.


----------



## xalex (5. Mai 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Der würde ja allen Ansprüchen entsprechen, bietet aber eben keinen Schutz gegen Wasser.
> Oder gibt's den auch mit Membrane?


ja


----------



## Grizzly71 (5. Mai 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> ja


aber wohl erst ab August 2020


----------



## Grizzly71 (5. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Boa System gut?
> Hab Ähnliches bei Addidas-Trekkingschuhen und hab mir für die längere Reise bewusst wieder einen Schuh mit klassischen Schnürsenkeln geholt.


Ich fahre seit Jahren Snowboardboots mit Boa. Das hat bisher tadellos und ohne Defekte funktioniert. Sollte also bei normalen Schuhen ebenfalls problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Der Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL soll anscheinend genau so ein Mix sein ?
> 
> Five Ten Trailcross Mid find ich garnicht schlecht ☺


Wenn dir das Laufen so wichtig ist, würde ich den Adidas vom Profil her vorziehen. Oder den Trail Cross Protect. Wenn man die noch findet.

Schaut aber so aus, als wäre der Five.Ten Trailcross der Nachfolger vom Adidas Trail Cross?


----------



## fone (5. Mai 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit Jahren Snowboardboots mit Boa. Das hat bisher tadellos und ohne Defekte funktioniert. Sollte also bei normalen Schuhen ebenfalls problemlos funktionieren.


Am Snowboard fahr ich sowas auch seit 5-6 Jahren. Aber da fahr ich aus Nostalgiegründen die Schuhe eh eher locker. Früher musste das ja so.


----------



## Slica (5. Mai 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> aber wohl erst ab August 2020



Waa soll denn das ? ist das jetzt wie beim Smartphone das jedes Jahr eine neue Verbesserung kommt?


----------



## Grizzly71 (5. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Waa soll denn das ? ist das jetzt wie beim Smartphone das jedes Jahr eine neue Verbesserung kommt?


sieht so aus....ist halt die Frage ob man das immer braucht  ?
Aber wasserdichte Schuhe können schon hilfreich sein. ?
Ich fände die jetzt auch sehr interessant und ich hätte sogar noch Zeit bis zum August.


----------



## Slica (5. Mai 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> sieht so aus....ist halt die Frage ob man das immer braucht  ?
> Aber wasserdichte Schuhe können schon hilfreich sein. ?
> Ich fände die jetzt auch sehr interessant und ich hätte sogar noch Zeit bis zum August.



Ich nicht unbedingt ?, also rein theoretisch werden die Schuhe durch die gute Belüftung schnell nass, dadurch aber auch schnell wieder trocken. ??‍♂️


----------



## Slica (5. Mai 2020)

Habe eben gelesen die Trailcross Mid GTX und XT kommen leider erst 2021 ?









						Five Ten Trailcross: stylishe Modelle für Bike & Hike
					

Der Zusammenschluss von Five Ten und Adidas trägt neue Früchte. Die neuen Trailcross-Modelle lehnen sich stark an die Terrex Trailrunning-Schuhe an und sollen Biker mit Grip und Laufkomfort verwöhnen.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (5. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Habe eben gelesen die Trailcross Mid GTX und XT kommen leider erst 2021


hahaha, hoffentlich haben sie alles notwendige für die produktion alle schon hergestellt, bevor sie insolvent gehen, damit der zukünftige neubesitzer aus china sie dann noch auf den markt bringt.


----------



## RobG301 (6. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Boa System gut?
> Hab Ähnliches bei Addidas-Trekkingschuhen und hab mir für die längere Reise bewusst wieder einen Schuh mit klassischen Schnürsenkeln geholt.



Ich hab bisher keinerlei negative Erfahrungen gemacht!

Der Goretex hat aber normale Schnürung und da freu ich mich immer auf den Normalen mit dem BOA, weil es halt echt noch simpler und schneller ist! Finde auch das der Schuh dadurch gleichmäßiger sitzt!


----------



## RobG301 (6. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Und mit denen soll man auch mal wandern können? ???



Auf jeden Fall! Also gerade die neuen Sohlen haben einen mega Grip auch auf losem Untergrund! Bei den alten Moab mit dem flachen Mittelteil mag das bei Nässe was Anderes gewesen sein!


----------



## RobG301 (6. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Ich nicht unbedingt ?, also rein theoretisch werden die Schuhe durch die gute Belüftung schnell nass, dadurch aber auch schnell wieder trocken. ??‍♂️



Stimmt! Alles ein Kompromiss! im Mid STX des Vaude Moab ist es im Winter angenehm warm, dicht ist er auch gegen Wasser wenn du durch einen Bach gehst aber dafür ist er halt wenns wärmer wird nicht der am besten Belüfteste!
Der Tech ist recht luftig und halbwegs wasser-resistent! Dicht nicht das ist klar aber denke für normale Ausfahrten selbst bei Schauern oder bisschen Matsch langt es!
Adidas Terrex Trail SL (Modell 19) grau/orange ist unten rum dicht durch die "Beschichtung" aber sobald das Wasser oben auf den Vorderschuh kommt dringt es ein! Belüftung ist aber recht gut wenn auch nicht so gut wie beim Moab Tech finde ich!


----------



## Slica (8. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Laufen so wichtig ist, würde ich den Adidas vom Profil her vorziehen. Oder den Trail Cross Protect. Wenn man die noch findet.
> 
> Schaut aber so aus, als wäre der Five.Ten Trailcross der Nachfolger vom Adidas Trail Cross?




Die gibts glaub ich noch... 

Ja wenn die GTX schon draußen wären... Die five ten sind an sicht ist echt Top aber dann bräuchte ich für kältere Nasse Tage wieder einen anderen Schuh. ?

Ein Schuh fürs Biken und Wandern der ein bisschen wasserabweisend und nicht zu Dünn ist ??‍♂️ 

Kann jemand bitte so einen Schuh erschaffen ??


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2020)

Dann nimm einfach einen GTX Terrex (oder anderen leichten Wanderschuh mit gemäßigtem Profil). Kann man fürs Biken auch verwenden.
Mit Bikeschuhen zu Wandern ist schwieriger.
Ich hatte den Terrex AX3 GTX 6 Wochen lang in Lateinamerika an und kann mit dem auch Radfahren.


----------



## anderson (12. Mai 2020)

Wandern über losen Untergrund, Fels und Steine braucht halt eine komplett andere Sohle als Flat-Pedals mit kleinen spitzen Pins. Ich finde ja Bike-Schuhe zum Laufen besser, als Trail- oder Trekkingschuhe zum Biken

Mir gefällt Boa nicht besonders. Bin beim Snowboarden weg davon und beim Biken am liebsten normal schnüren. Ich kann auf die Weise am genauesten anpassen.


----------



## 2wheelfun (13. Mai 2020)

Leider ist der adidas Trail Cross SL gestorben.

Die adidas 5.10 Nachfolger gefallen mir nicht so recht und sehen obendrein nicht besonders vertrauenerweckend aus. Aber vlt. hört man ja später positives in Bezug auf Tragekomfort und Haltbarkeit.

Ich habe mir erstmal adidas Terrex Swift Solo geholt und hoffe, dass ich damit vorerst über die Runden komme. Die fallen zumindest in meiner üblichen adidas-Größe sehr klein aus, weshalb ich die nächst größere Größe nachbestellen musste. Eine Sache gibt mir für die Zukunft zu denken, dass die Sohle im Auftrittbereich des Pedals verhältnismäßig dünn erscheint. Ich bin eben mal fix damit zum Briefkasten gefahren und der erste Eindruck war gut.

Auf die ganzen Skater-Style-Sneaker steh ich überhaupt nicht und würde sowas nur in der Not nehmen.


----------



## Montigomo (13. Mai 2020)

freestylezz schrieb:


> Leider ist der adidas Trail Cross SL gestorben.
> 
> Die adidas 5.10 Nachfolger gefallen mir nicht so recht und sehen obendrein nicht besonders vertrauenerweckend aus. Aber vlt. hört man ja später positives in Bezug auf Tragekomfort und Haltbarkeit.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du sagen, welche Terrex hast Du geholt?
Ich sehe bei Amazon z.B. zwei Varianten und weiss aber nicht voran das Unterschied dabei besteht






						adidas Herren Terrex Swift Solo Trekking- & Wanderschuhe, Neguti/Negbas/Gricua, 41 1/3 EU: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen
					

Shoppen Sie adidas Herren Terrex Swift Solo Trekking- & Wanderschuhe, Neguti/Negbas/Gricua, 41 1/3 EU ✓ ab €29 versandkostenfrei ✓ kostenlose Rücksendung



					www.amazon.de
				









						adidas Unisex-Erwachsene Terrex Swift Solo Trekking-& Wanderschuhe, Schwarz, 50 2/3 EU: ADIDAS TERREX: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen
					

Shoppen Sie adidas Unisex-Erwachsene Terrex Swift Solo Trekking-& Wanderschuhe, Schwarz, 50 2/3 EU ✓ ab €29 versandkostenfrei ✓ kostenlose Rücksendung



					www.amazon.de
				




Ein Model heisst Wanderschuhe und das andere Fitnessschuhe. Aber die beiden sind Terrex Swift Solo


----------



## Slica (13. Mai 2020)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Kannst Du sagen, welche Terrex hast Du geholt?
> Ich sehe bei Amazon z.B. zwei Varianten und weiss aber nicht voran das Unterschied dabei besteht
> 
> 
> ...





Die zweiten, aber zum wandern sind die bestimmt nicht so gut???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheelfun (13. Mai 2020)

die hier...
D67031 Outdoor
Ja, zum Wandern eher weniger geeignet. Eher gering profiliert. Es sind offiziell wohl sog. Zustiegschuhe, also vermutlich zum Klettern oä..


----------



## xalex (25. Juni 2020)

Nach über einem Jahr Nutzung möchte ich nochmal ein bißchen Werbung für den Northwave Clan machen. 

Im Vergleich zum Beispiel zum Freerider Pro:


ähnlicher Grip. Durch die steifere Sohle ist das Gefühl aber etwas anders
die härtere Sohle finde ich zum Touren treten sehr angenehm, auf dem pumptrack hat man mit five ten halt eher dieses "Der Fuß wickelt sich ums Pedal" Gefühl
mehr Schutz als der 5 10, etwas schwerer
ich nutze vier unterschiedliche Schuhe parallel, deshalb ist das mit dem Verscheiß einschätzen so eine Sahce, aber er hält eher länger als der freerider pro
besser belüftet, aber weniger Spritzwasserschutz im Vorfuß
größere Sprengung und Bauhöhe
Laufen im Gelände ähnlich gut oder schlecht, je nach Untergrund

Insgesamt finde ich den wirklich gut und würde ihn wieder kaufen


----------



## marci4x4 (25. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte jetzt einmal Extra Schuhe für meine 10x10 Flats die Terrex Trail Cross SL gekauft. Wenns sehr warm ist ok, ansonsten fahr ich wie die letzten 15 Jahre wieder meine Lowa Renegade GTXII lo. Die sind immer noch der beste Kompromiss zwischen stabilen Wanderschuh und MTB finde ich. Habe aber auch Plattfuss, senk- und spreiz und einen hohen Riss... ;-)


----------



## fone (29. Juni 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Nach über einem Jahr Nutzung möchte ich nochmal ein bißchen Werbung für den Northwave Clan machen.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum Beispiel zum Freerider Pro:
> 
> ...


Der schaut auch echt gut aus. 

Hast du den aber sicher mit dem Freerider Pro verglichen? Ich finde nämlich nicht, dass beim Pro die Sohle besonders weich wäre. Zumindest nicht im Vergleich zum alten/normalen Freerider.
Ich nutze den Freerider Pro im Bikepark auf dem Downhiller und komme da vom alten Impact. (War schön, als nach Drops die Mittelfußnochen nicht mehr gejammert haben wie bei den Skateschuhen. )

Insgesamt hört er sich ähnlicher zum Impact Pro an. schwerer, mehr Schutz, steifere Sohle.

Aber auf jeden Fall schöner. Durchaus interessant.


----------



## xalex (29. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Der schaut auch echt gut aus.
> 
> Hast du den aber sicher mit dem Freerider Pro verglichen? Ich finde nämlich nicht, dass beim Pro die Sohle besonders weich wäre. Zumindest nicht im Vergleich zum alten/normalen Freerider.
> Ich nutze den Freerider Pro im Bikepark auf dem Downhiller und komme da vom alten Impact. (War schön, als nach Drops die Mittelfußnochen nicht mehr gejammert haben wie bei den Skateschuhen. )
> ...



Ja, schon freerider pro. Der pro hat am Anfang sicher eine steifere Sohle als der normale Freerider, nach den ersten Monaten finde ich die aber im Prinzip genauso weich wie die vom Freerider.
Da ist der Clan schon deutlich steifer, mindestens so wie die vom alten Impact. Haben aber nicht ganz das Plateausohlengefühl wie die alten Impact


----------



## gili89 (6. Juli 2020)

mein Clan hat mittlerweile ~3500km runter. 
Die Löcher in der Sohle werden immer größer  die OneUp-Pedale fordern halt ihren Tribut.
Noch funktionieren die Schuhe aber absolut top. 
Die Dämpfung/Steifigkeit/Kraftübertragung ist hervorragend, Grip sowieso. 

Meine nächsten Schuhe werden garantiert auch wieder die Clan.
Die Sohle werd ich dann mal mit ShoeGoo reparieren, wenn die Löcher störend groß werden. 

Als Alltagsschuhe hab ich die NW Tribe. Die würd ich aber zum ernsthaften Biken nicht empfehlen. Deutlich weniger Grip und keine dämpfende Zwischensohle. Keine Ahnung, warum NW nicht einfach die gleiche Untersohle wie beim Clan verbaut hat, dann hätte man zumindest das gleiche Gripniveau.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Juli 2020)

gili89 schrieb:


> Die Sohle werd ich dann mal mit ShoeGoo reparieren, wenn die Löcher störend groß werden.


Besser früher als später.


----------



## JaSon78 (22. August 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Der schaut auch echt gut aus.
> 
> Hast du den aber sicher mit dem Freerider Pro verglichen? Ich finde nämlich nicht, dass beim Pro die Sohle besonders weich wäre. Zumindest nicht im Vergleich zum alten/normalen Freerider.
> Ich nutze den Freerider Pro im Bikepark auf dem Downhiller und komme da vom alten Impact. (War schön, als nach Drops die Mittelfußnochen nicht mehr gejammert haben wie bei den Skateschuhen. )
> ...


Servus,
ich fahre seit Jahren Impact und zuletzt Impact VXI. Der ist nun durch. Auf der Suche nach nem neuen Five Ten machen mich zum einen die Größenangaben gerade etwas kirre, da sie wohl etwas umgestellt haben FR43 war sonst 280 mm - nun scheint FR44 = 280 mm zu sein.

Mein eigentliches Problem: 
Der neue Impact Pro ist mir zu schwer und etwas zu weit in der richtigen Länge (280mm) im Vergleich zum alten Impact XVI. 
Beim Freerider Pro (steht hier noch rum) komme ich mit der Sohle nicht zurecht. Ich stehe da gefühlt auf dem Flat Pedal und nicht so schön "drin" wie beim Impact. Die Sohle ist gefühlt nicht so "tief".

Kennt jemand den Eindruck?
Hat jemand ne Schuhalternative für mich?
Einsatzzweck Trail/Enduro/DH

Danke!

Jan


----------



## fone (24. August 2020)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich fahre seit Jahren Impact und zuletzt Impact VXI. Der ist nun durch. Auf der Suche nach nem neuen Five Ten machen mich zum einen die Größenangaben gerade etwas kirre, da sie wohl etwas umgestellt haben FR43 war sonst 280 mm - nun scheint FR44 = 280 mm zu sein.
> 
> Mein eigentliches Problem:
> ...


Ich verstehe das mit dem "drin" nicht. 
Meinst du die Sohle beim Freerider Pro ist dicker? 
Oder das Gummi an der Seite nicht so hoch gezogen?

Ich hatte die Sohle des Impact immer als recht dick in Erinnerung. Mein letzter Impact ist aber auch noch von vor der Adidas Zeit. Hab ihn aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr angezogen und bin im Park immer mit dem Freerider Pro unterwegs gewesen.

Keine Ahnung, ich kenn nur diverse Skaterschuhe, Impact, Freerider, Freerider Pro und Adidas Trail Cross.
Wie die Sohlen der ganzen anderen, sehr interessant aussehenden Bikeschuhe so sind.... keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht schreibt ja noch jemand was dazu, ich weiß aber noch nicht genau was du von der Sohle erwartest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (24. August 2020)

Die Sohle des Freerider Pro hat auch definitiv weniger Bauhöhe als alles, was ich sonst so kenne. Also mir fällt auf Anhieb kein Bike Schuh ein, bei dem ich so nah auf dem Pedal stehe.
Aber vielleicht meinst du ja was anderes, dass der Fuß mehr umschlossen ist?


----------



## JaSon78 (24. August 2020)

Der Aufbau vom Freerider Pro ist niedriger als beim Impact Pro...

Mir geht es aber rein um die Gummisohle:
Beim Freerider Pro ist die S1 Sohle sehr dünn und die Zwischensohle direkt so hart, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass die Pins nicht so tief in die Sohle greifen können.
Beim XVI sind die Pins tiefer in die Sohle eingedrungen - das Gefühl möchte ich wieder haben...eventuell hat das Five Ten aber auch bewusst korrigiert, da das sicherlich nicht förderlich für die Haltbarkeit der Sohle war...


----------



## JaSon78 (26. August 2020)

Update - geht rein um das oben beschriebene Thema Gummischicht und Sohlenhärte - nicht wie hart der Schuh im Flex ist:
Der Impact VXI hatte wohl unter der Mi6 Sohle eine Schaumstoffzwischensohle - schlecht für die Haltbarkeit - gut für das Eindringen dere Pins, da sehr weich...
Hab den Northwave Clan hier gehabt. Netter Schuh...aber mit der Sohle (dünn und hart) schwebst Du fast auf den Pins...
Der Specialized 2FO 2.0 macht da einen weicheren Eindruck vom Gummi und der ersten Sohlenschicht...Größe passte bloß nicht...aktuell mein Hoffnungsträger...Größe 44 ist in Zustellung.
Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl an den Freerider Pro gewöhnen dürfen.


----------



## Pommes01 (20. November 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Afton Keegan?


----------



## spectron (21. November 2020)

ich habe mir mal den giro riddance bestellt - den gibts gerade bei hibike um sehr günstige 60,42 im angebot. bin begeistert - super verarbeitet, sohle ist schön steif, grip, dick gepolstert aber trotzdem etwas schmäler als die 5.10 freerider. belüftung ist auch sehr gut - damit aber halt doch nicht der perfekte winterschuh (aber man kann ja nicht alles haben). grip soweit ich in kurzen fahrten bis jetzt testen konnte ist auch schwer in ordnung.






						Giro Riddance MTB-Schuhe dark günstig kaufen
					

Wasserabweisende, atmungsaktive Mikrofaser; Zehen- und Fersenverstärkung aus Gummi; Rockprint-Details für längere Haltbarkeit; Auf Vibrationsdämpfung hin optimierte EVA-Mittelsohle; Gemoldetes DH EVA-Fußbett mit Gewölbesupport;    Spezifikation     Spezifikation Beschreibung




					www.hibike.at
				




jetzt bin ich nur wieder auf der suche nach neuen pedalen und werd mir wahrscheinlich die crankbrothers stamp 2 oder besorgen - gibts dazu erfahrungen bezügl. small/large wenn man mit größe 43 lt. hersteller genau an der kippe steht?


----------



## tunix82 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin bisher ganz gut mit den Northwave Clan durch den Herbst gekommen. Bei der letzten Fahrt unter 5°C war es dann aber doch ein bisschen sehr kalt im Schuh. Meine Überlegung war jetzt einen Neopren Überschuh anzuschaffen um den Wind und die Kälte etwas abzuhalten.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein passendes Modell. Bin bisher auf diesen von Shimano gestoßen. Ob der passt?
Shimano S3100X NPU+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. Dezember 2020)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Bin bisher ganz gut mit den Northwave Clan durch den Herbst gekommen. Bei der letzten Fahrt unter 5°C war es dann aber doch ein bisschen sehr kalt im Schuh. Meine Überlegung war jetzt einen Neopren Überschuh anzuschaffen um den Wind und die Kälte etwas abzuhalten.
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein passendes Modell. Bin bisher auf diesen von Shimano gestoßen. Ob der passt?
> Shimano S3100X NPU+


Solche Rennrad / Cleat Überschuhe sind in der Regel nix, die verschleißen zu schnell an den Pins und/oder passen erst gar nicht über die Schuhe.
Die einzigen halbwegs brauchbaren sind weiterhin die von Endura, auch wenn die Größenangabe beim ersten Modell vollkommen vermurkst war. Evtl. ist das beim neuen Modell jetzt besser, zumindest gibt es eine Größe mehr.


----------



## JaSon78 (2. Dezember 2020)

Nimm doch alternativ wasserdichte und dickere Socken = trocken + warm


----------



## tunix82 (3. Dezember 2020)

An Socken hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Trage zwar schon ziemlich dicke Merino-Thermo-irgendwas von DeFeet, aber da die Kombi nicht winddicht ist, kühlt es eben auch schnell durch.
Sealskinz scheinen zu taugen und sind sehr beliebt. Gibt es denn Alternativen zu den Sealskinz Waterproof Extreme Cold Weather? In M sind die grad leider nicht lieferbar.


----------



## JaSon78 (3. Dezember 2020)

tunix82 schrieb:


> An Socken hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Trage zwar schon ziemlich dicke Merino-Thermo-irgendwas von DeFeet, aber da die Kombi nicht winddicht ist, kühlt es eben auch schnell durch.
> Sealskinz scheinen zu taugen und sind sehr beliebt. Gibt es denn Alternativen zu den Sealskinz Waterproof Extreme Cold Weather? In M sind die grad leider nicht lieferbar.


Bin mit den Sealskinz sehr zufrieden...Habe aber bei den Modellen keinen Plan. Sorry, da muss wer anders ran 🤪


----------



## JustSupertramp (3. Dezember 2020)

tunix82 schrieb:


> An Socken hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Trage zwar schon ziemlich dicke Merino-Thermo-irgendwas von DeFeet, aber da die Kombi nicht winddicht ist, kühlt es eben auch schnell durch.
> Sealskinz scheinen zu taugen und sind sehr beliebt. Gibt es denn Alternativen zu den Sealskinz Waterproof Extreme Cold Weather? In M sind die grad leider nicht lieferbar.



Ich habe die Sealskinz MTB Mid und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Seit dem im Herbst oder Winter relativ warme und trocken Füße


----------



## gili89 (3. Dezember 2020)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Alternativen zu den Sealskinz Waterproof Extreme Cold Weather? In M sind die grad leider nicht lieferbar.



ja, gibt es: *GRIPGRAB *Waterproof Merino Thermal


----------



## xalex (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich weiß nicht,  inwiefern dir das zu Ghetto ist,  aber gerade bei Schuhen wie den Clan mit einer gut belüteten Zehen Box und Zunge tut ein wenig ductape Wunder.  Dann noch einen Streifen aus einer Plastik Tüte über die zunge unter die  Schnürsenkel,  fertig ist der übergangsschuh bis leichten Frost.  

Bei echten Minus Graden steige ich auf alte impact um mit thermo Sohle und ebenfalls plastik unter der Zunge.

Bei unseren Mittelgebirge Wintern würde ich mir keinen echten Winter Schuh mehr kaufen


----------



## SerpentrasD (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen diese wasserdichten Socken. Schwitzt man sich da nicht einfach voll bis Oberkante?


----------



## bisicklist (3. Dezember 2020)

Kann mich mal bitte jemand abholen? Ich fahre immer einfache Sneakers mit flacher Sohle (ohne grobes Profil oder Aussparungen). Verpasse ich etwas gegenüber „Fahrrad Schuhen“?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (3. Dezember 2020)

bisicklist schrieb:


> Kann mich mal bitte jemand abholen? Ich fahre immer einfache Sneakers mit flacher Sohle (ohne grobes Profil oder Aussparungen). Verpasse ich etwas gegenüber „Fahrrad Schuhen“?


Ich bin anfangs mit ausgelatschten Skaterschuhen gefahren (auch weil ich nicht so viel Kohle für ach so spezielle und in Laboren entwickelte Sohlendesigns ausgeben wollte) und musste ständig die Fußposition auf den Pedalen korrigieren - erstens nervig und an hakeligen Stellen wirklich unbrauchbar.
Mit entsprechend gelabelten MTB-Tretern (Giro Riddance) ist seitdem Ruhe und ich muss nicht über meine Fußposition nachdenken.

Wenn das bei dir und deinen Schuhe klappt, musste vielleicht gar nicht abgeholt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (3. Dezember 2020)

bisicklist schrieb:


> Kann mich mal bitte jemand abholen? Ich fahre immer einfache Sneakers mit flacher Sohle (ohne grobes Profil oder Aussparungen). Verpasse ich etwas gegenüber „Fahrrad Schuhen“?


Ich würde das an deiner Stelle einfach mal ausprobieren. Die fiveten sind ja nicht ohne Grund sehr populär.

Nach so einem Test bin ich allerdings wieder bei 08/15 Skateschuhen gelandet, da mir die fiveten-Sohle viel zu steif war und auch sonst der Schuh nichts besser konnte als die Rollbrett-Konkurrenz. Da kann ich auf den _MTB!_-Preisaufschlag, der bei meinen Schuhen dann auch gern mal +200% beträgt, gut verzichten.

Da is aber jeder anders und hat auch andere Kriterien. Hab hier im Forum zB gelernt, dass viele Wert auf erhöhten Zehenschutz legen. Klingt für mich schlüssig, ist für mich persönlich aber kein Thema


----------



## Stompy (3. Dezember 2020)

bisicklist schrieb:


> Kann mich mal bitte jemand abholen? Ich fahre immer einfache Sneakers mit flacher Sohle (ohne grobes Profil oder Aussparungen). Verpasse ich etwas gegenüber „Fahrrad Schuhen“?


Vielleicht nicht. Manche Schuh/Pedal Kombinationen klappen auch ohne spezielle Sohle super. Vorteil bei den Bike-Schuhen ist halt dass die auf jeden Fall funktionieren und man nicht auf Glück bei der Paarung Profil/Gummi/Pinhöhe/Pedalform angewiesen ist.


----------



## tkbanker (3. Dezember 2020)

Nachdem ich bei der letzten Tour (0,4 Grad) in meinen Adidas Terrex Swift verdammt kalte Füße hatte, hab ich diese Stiefel aus meinem Schuhschrank hervor geholt. Einen Versuch ist es Wert, bevor ich ein Vermögen in MTB Winterstiefel investiere.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Dezember 2020)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Bin mit den Sealskinz sehr zufrieden...Habe aber bei den Modellen keinen Plan. Sorry, da muss wer anders ran 🤪


Mir sind bisher alle Sealskinz-Socken (3 Paare) ausgeleiert, bzw. der eingewebte Gummizug wurde halt irgendwann brüchig. Hab ich wohl zu selten angehabt, bei manchen Kleidungsstücken passiert das, bei anderen nicht (ein definitives Muster habe ich bisher nicht finden können, außer dass "selten anziehen" das stark begünstigt).

Und je nach sonstiger Kleidung hat man dann zwar u.U. trockene Füße (wobei das Wasser auch oben bei den Socken reinlaufen kann, gerade wenn sie schon ausgeleiert sind), aber der Schuh wird dann trotzdem nass. Und schwer. Und das Wasser schwappt dann von vorne nach hinten im Schuh.


----------



## SerpentrasD (4. Dezember 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und je nach sonstiger Kleidung hat man dann zwar u.U. trockene Füße (wobei das Wasser auch oben bei den Socken reinlaufen kann, gerade wenn sie schon ausgeleiert sind), aber der Schuh wird dann trotzdem nass. Und schwer. Und das Wasser schwappt dann von vorne nach hinten im Schuh.


Dafür müsste man dann diesen Schuh ausprobieren. An der Markierten stellen soll das Wasser aus dem Schuh abfließen.  Dieser Schuh ist finde ich auch nicht so krass schwer wie die 5.10 ansonsten werden falls es regnet.
Bin auch sehr zu frieden außer das die Schnürsenkel wie bei jedem Schuh dermaßen zu lang sind. Was ich hier klasse finde ist da er weit über den Knöchel geht und ein Bund oben hat das NICHTS in den Schuh kommt. Er sieht wie neu aus von Innen, das ist nach einer fahrt bei mir normalerweise total verdreckt. Immer auch beim langsamen hoch treten fliegt mir irgend was in den Schuh. Mit diesem ist einfach Schluss damit.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Dezember 2020)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Dafür müsste man dann diesen Schuh ausprobieren. An der Markierten stellen soll das Wasser aus dem Schuh abfließen.  Dieser Schuh ist finde ich auch nicht so krass schwer wie die 5.10 ansonsten werden falls es regnet.
> Bin auch sehr zu frieden außer das die Schnürsenkel wie bei jedem Schuh dermaßen zu lang sind. Was ich hier klasse finde ist da er weit über den Knöchel geht und ein Bund oben hat das NICHTS in den Schuh kommt. Er sieht wie neu aus von Innen, das ist nach einer fahrt bei mir normalerweise total verdreckt. Immer auch beim langsamen hoch treten fliegt mir irgend was in den Schuh. Mit diesem ist einfach Schluss damit.


Den Trailcross hab ich inzwischen sogar auf meiner Liste stehen, weil du ja glaube ich mal gemeint hattest, dass da die Zehenbox weiter ist als bei den anderen Modellen?


----------



## SerpentrasD (8. Dezember 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Den Trailcross hab ich inzwischen sogar auf meiner Liste stehen, weil du ja glaube ich mal gemeint hattest, dass da die Zehenbox weiter ist als bei den anderen Modellen?


Jain, er passt sich aber deutlich besser der Fußform an. Eher wie ein Laufschuh in dieser Hinsicht. Eine Verstärkung hat er vorn aber trotzdem. Das Ding ist das ich ihn eigentlich zu groß gekauft habe mit Absicht. Das funktioniert da er eben so hoch geschnitten ist und ich deshalb nicht rutschen kann im Schuh. Dafür habe ich den Platz an den Zehen.


----------



## fone (8. Dezember 2020)

bisicklist schrieb:


> Kann mich mal bitte jemand abholen? Ich fahre immer einfache Sneakers mit flacher Sohle (ohne grobes Profil oder Aussparungen). Verpasse ich etwas gegenüber „Fahrrad Schuhen“?


Ich hab mit weichen Skaterschuhen angefangen. Bei stumpfen Drops im Bikepark ging das teilweise ganz schön auf die Mittelfußknochen - autsch. Ging aber auch 2-3 Jahre lang ohne schlimmere Probleme.
Eine festere Sohle und weicher, griffiger Gummi hat bei Downhill-Einsatz und ruppigem Gelände und schon seine Vorteile.

Irgendwelche Forststraßentouren oder ne Stunde im Wald kann man mit jedem Schuh fahren. Da nutze ich aber auch meist Fahrradschuhe damit nicht irgendwann alle Sneaker eingesaut sind.


----------



## tunix82 (8. Dezember 2020)

Bin am Anfang auch mit "normalen" Schuhen gefahren. Man merkt, so finde ich, schon einen Unterschied allein von der Steifigkeit der Sohle. Hauptargument für mich auf richtige Fahrradschuh zu wechseln, die Pins fressen die normalen Schuhe recht schnell kaputt.
Gestern sind die Shimano S3100X Überschuhe gekommen. Grundsätzlich würden Sie in XL (44-47) gut über meine Northwave Clan (42) passen - eventuell sogar in Größe L - aber die sind am Bein mit 22cm so dermaßen eng , bekomme den Reißverschluss nicht zu, nicht mal den Klett. Setze meine Winterhoffnungen jetzt in die Sealskinz Socken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tunix82 (10. Dezember 2020)

Gestern Abend durfte ich dann bei 2° C Außentemperatur die Sealskinz Extreme Cold Weather Mid Socken ausprobieren. Nach etwa 45 Minuten habe ich die Kälte in meinen Zehen gemerkt. Nach knapp 2 Stunden wieder zu Hause angekommen hatte ich die selben Eisfüße wie auch mit normalen Socken. Irgendwie hab ich was anderes erwartet, zumal ich die Allweather Handschuhe von Sealskinz fahre und meine Finger nicht kalt werden.


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Dezember 2020)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend durfte ich dann bei 2° C Außentemperatur die Sealskinz Extreme Cold Weather Mid Socken ausprobieren. Nach etwa 45 Minuten habe ich die Kälte in meinen Zehen gemerkt. Nach knapp 2 Stunden wieder zu Hause angekommen hatte ich die selben Eisfüße wie auch mit normalen Socken. Irgendwie hab ich was anderes erwartet, zumal ich die Allweather Handschuhe von Sealskinz fahre und meine Finger nicht kalt werden.


probier mal HeatPaxx Fußwärmer - Zehenwärmer für Schuhe ohne Strom!, 1.16 € (heatpack.de) aber nicht unten sondern oben auf die zehen damit fahre ich seit jahren ohne kalte zehen

lg


----------



## SerpentrasD (10. Dezember 2020)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend durfte ich dann bei 2° C Außentemperatur die Sealskinz Extreme Cold Weather Mid Socken ausprobieren. Nach etwa 45 Minuten habe ich die Kälte in meinen Zehen gemerkt. Nach knapp 2 Stunden wieder zu Hause angekommen hatte ich die selben Eisfüße wie auch mit normalen Socken. Irgendwie hab ich was anderes erwartet, zumal ich die Allweather Handschuhe von Sealskinz fahre und meine Finger nicht kalt werden.


Hört sich ja gut an 🙄 , ich wollte auch gerade Sealskins kaufen. Allerdings stellt sich mir da auch die Frage wie eng die Zehen seitlich zusammen gedrückt werden.


----------



## tunix82 (10. Dezember 2020)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an 🙄 , ich wollte auch gerade Sealskins kaufen. Allerdings stellt sich mir da auch die Frage wie eng die Zehen seitlich zusammen gedrückt werden.


Vom Tragekomfort war ich positiv überrascht. Die sind nicht eng und fühlen sich auch nicht wie Gummi an.
Hab jetzt noch die ebenfalls hier empfohlenen GripGrap liegen, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln dass sich damit was ändert.
Könnt k...., alles schön warm nur die Zehen nicht. Dann nehm ich mal das Heatpack Experiment in Angriff.
Danke euch!


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Dezember 2020)

Bei dickeren Socken ist halt immer die Frage, ob im Schuh noch genug Platz ist, damit die Luft isolieren und das Blut zirkulieren kann.
Heatpacks gehen auch, halten aber auch nicht so lange. Und "heizen" auch nicht wirklich, sondern halten nur die Temperatur oben. Wenn man bereits mit kalten Füßen los fährt, dann bringen die nicht mehr viel. Kannst auch mal deine Füße vor dem Losfahren mit nem Fön aufwärmen, dann müssen die wenigstens dieses Temperaturgefälle nicht mehr ausgleichen. 

Von allen Sachen, die ich bisher ausprobiert habe (Sealskinz-Socken, Thermo-Socken, zwei Paar Socken, Heatpads) sind die Endura Overshoes die besten gewesen. Kombiniert mit nem Freerider EPS High (wurde glaube ich eingestellt?) und je nach Minusgraden evtl. mit Thermosocken plus den GripGrab Windproofs.


----------



## tunix82 (12. Dezember 2020)

Adidas hatte wohl als Nachfolger des EPS einen Trail Cross GTX angekündigt, gesehen hab ich den allerdings noch nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (12. Dezember 2020)

Die https://www.alpakahof-hahn.at/shop/produkt/alpaka-thermosohlen-gummiert/ teste ich gerade war mal sehr vielversprechend bei 2 grad plus alles warm im fiveten....


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Dezember 2020)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Adidas hatte wohl als Nachfolger des EPS einen Trail Cross GTX angekündigt, gesehen hab ich den allerdings noch nirgends.


Hm, laut dem Newsartikel hier scheint der GTX "nur" GoreTex einzusetzen, von Fütterung wie beim EPS mit Primaloft steht da nichts. 🤔
Sofern er denn tatsächlich irgendwann mal herauskommt.


----------



## tunix82 (15. Dezember 2020)

Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich noch ein kurzes Update geben. Bin gestern bei 6°C mit den GripGrap Thermo Waterproof Socken gefahren. Die Außentemperatur war zwar etwas wärmer als beim Sealskinz Versuch, aber ich fand meine Füße dennoch etwas besser "beheizt". Nach 2h Fahrt hatte ich nur leicht kühle Zehen und nicht das Gefühl als wäre der ganze Fuß eingefroren. Da die Gripgrap auch nicht ganz so hoch geschnitten sind, was meinen dicken Waden entgegenkommt, werde ich die Gripgrap behalten. Für unter 0°C werde ich mir noch die Heatpacks besorgen.


----------



## gili89 (15. Dezember 2020)

Top, dann hab ich ja mit den GripGrab das bessere Produkt gekauft. Mir taugen die auch sehr bis jetzt!


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hab noch ein Update zu den FiveTen EPS, anscheinend kommen die nächstes Jahr wieder. Hab bei Adidas direkt nachgefragt, und beim zweiten Mal hat tatsächlich ein Mensch geantwortet.



> der Freerider EPS setzt diese Saison nur aus, kommt aber nächstes Jahr 2021 im Herbst/Winter wieder in der niedrigen und hohen Variante. Ab August/September sollte er wieder lieferbar sein. Solange hält Ihr aktueller hoffentlich noch durch!
> 
> Unsere Bike-Schuh neu besohlen zu lassen ist nicht möglich bzw. bieten wir dafür keine Ersatz-Sohlen Kits an. Das machen wir nur bei den Kletter-Schuhen.


----------



## gili89 (15. Dezember 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Update zu den FiveTen EPS, anscheinend kommen die nächstes Jahr wieder. Hab bei Adidas direkt nachgefragt, und beim zweiten Mal hat tatsächlich ein Mensch geantwortet.


Geil, danke für die Info!


----------



## SerpentrasD (15. Dezember 2020)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich noch ein kurzes Update geben. Bin gestern bei 6°C mit den GripGrap Thermo Waterproof Socken gefahren. Die Außentemperatur war zwar etwas wärmer als beim Sealskinz Versuch, aber ich fand meine Füße dennoch etwas besser "beheizt". Nach 2h Fahrt hatte ich nur leicht kühle Zehen und nicht das Gefühl als wäre der ganze Fuß eingefroren. Da die Gripgrap auch nicht ganz so hoch geschnitten sind, was meinen dicken Waden entgegenkommt, werde ich die Gripgrap behalten. Für unter 0°C werde ich mir noch die Heatpacks besorgen.


Heute waren es etwa 8 Grad und 5 auf dem Berg. Ich bin durch alles gefahren was ich gefunden habe mit meinen Waterproof Cold Weather Mid Length Sealskins.
Ich habe kurz gemerkt das es kälter wird als ich durch Pfützen bin aber ansonsten war mir auch zu warm.
Da hatte ich insgesamt einfach zu viel an obwohl es geregnet hat.


----------



## willefox (22. Dezember 2020)

PhotoCreator schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche Schuhe für Flat Pedale.
> Könnt ihr mir helfen?
> Auf was muss ich achten oder könnt ihr welche empfehlen?


Specialized 2 fo bester Schuh, bei 5ten löst sich die Sohle nach einer Saison, die waren mal echt gut aber seit Adidas sie aufgekauft haben sie die nicht mehr so doll


----------



## Schmalte (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bikeschuh für Flat-Pedale. Bisher bin ich immer mit meinen alten Skateschuhen (Nike Zoom Janoski) gefahren und fand es garnicht soo schlecht.... Leider sind die Schuhe nun wirklich durch und ich brauche was Neues mit ähnlicher Passform.
Ich habe einen relativ schmalen Fuß mit schmaler Ferse und niedrigem Spann. 

Anprobiert habe ich bisher folgende Modelle:
FiveTen Sleuth DLX
FiveTen Freerider Pro
Leatt DBX 1.0 Flat
Leatt DBX 2.0 Flat

Sleuth und DBX 2.0 sind viel zu weit. Freerider Pro ist nicht ganz so weit wie Sleuth/DBX 2.0 aber immernoch zu breit. Am besten gepasst hat bisher der DBX 1.0. Leider war der in 44,5 ein Stück zu klein und die nächste Größe ist mir mit 45,5 ein großen Stück zu groß.

Da mir keine der oben genannten Schuhe gepasst haben, ist mir das Aussehen der Schuhe mitterweile weniger wichtig (DBX 2.0 war mir eh zu wuchtig) und ich habe folgende Schuhe ins Auge gefasst:
Vaude Moab AM
Specialized 2FO Roost
Shimano GR5 (bzw GR501)

Welche dieser Schuhe könnt ihr empfehlen? Optisch nehmen die sich nicht viel, aber preislich ist es eine ziemlich große Spanne zwischen Shimano und Vaude...
Wichtig ist mir vorallem die gute Passform.

Kurz hatte ich auch noch den FiveTen Trailcross LT im Sinn. Leider fällt der wegen seine Passform, FiveTen üblich wohl relativvoluminös, und wegen der fehlenden Regentauglichkeit durch das Mesh-Gewebe weg....

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## ihobnet (7. Mai 2021)

Finde Vans für Flats immer noch am besten vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her.
Gibt´s sogar in GoreTex Version, werde ich demnächst definitiv auch mal austesten 

Gerade durch Zufall gefunden: könnte sogar mit 44,5 deine Größe sein



			https://www.hhv.de/shop/de/artikel/vans-sk8-mid-gore-tex-india-ink-purple-velvet-764915v5?cid=1054644325&esclid=1068e06c730851b354f7070959c26b63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmalte (7. Mai 2021)

ihobnet schrieb:


> Finde Vans für Flats immer noch am besten vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her.
> Gibt´s sogar in GoreTex Version, werde ich demnächst definitiv auch mal austesten
> 
> Gerade durch Zufall gefunden: könnte sogar mit 44,5 deine Größe sein
> ...


Danke, die sind nicht so mein Fall    Außerdem fallen die Vans ja immer recht breit aus


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (7. Mai 2021)

Schau mal nach Five Ten Trailcross. Die sind recht schmal finde ich.


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Mai 2021)

Die Specialized empfinde ich ähnlich schmal von der Breite  wie die Freerider Pro - sind aber im Zehenbereich etwas "höher" vom Volumen. Ergo insgesamt Freerider Pro enger für mein Gefühl


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Mai 2021)

_Alternativ schon mal ne dickere Innensohle reingelegt?_


----------



## Schmalte (7. Mai 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Five Ten Trailcross. Die sind recht schmal finde ich.


Wie gesagt, den wollte ich wegen des Mesh-Gewebes eigentlich nicht. Aber vielleicht muss ich den auch mal anprobieren...


JaSon78 schrieb:


> Die Specialized empfinde ich ähnlich schmal von der Breite  wie die Freerider Pro - sind aber im Zehenbereich etwas "höher" vom Volumen. Ergo insgesamt Freerider Pro enger für mein Gefühl





JaSon78 schrieb:


> Alternativ schon mal ne dickere Innensohle reingelegt?


Danke für den Input. Werde dann mal meine volume reducer aus dem Skischuh probieren...

Gibts sonst noch Schuhe die als sehr schmal gelten?


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Mai 2021)

also ich hab das gleiche fussprofil wie du, nur noch 1,5 nr grösser.
irgendwie hab ich bisher für klamotten und schuhe die passenden maße.
hab keinen ranzen und bin drahtig schlank.
bei schuhen habe ich folgende die alle sehr gut passen: vaude moab (die normalen und halbhohen wasserdichten), 5.10 freerider und eps mid (beides die alten nicht aldidas) und shimano am700.
bei den vaudes ist der grip halt nicht so gut wie bei den 5.10 und shimanos (am besten).


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (7. Mai 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Gibts sonst noch Schuhe die als sehr schmal gelten?


Die Giro Jackett II (auch preislich im Rahmen mit gutem Grip) fand ich recht schmal, bin mit meinen Klapp-Senk-Platt-Spreizfüßen allerdings auch kein Maßstab...


----------



## k0p3 (7. Mai 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Gibts sonst noch Schuhe die als sehr schmal gelten?



Die Mavic Deemax sind auch recht schmal geschnitten.


----------



## fone (10. Mai 2021)

Hatte nicht vor ein paar Tagen in einem anderen(?) Thread jemand geschrieben, die Shimano Schuhe wären eher schmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (10. Mai 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Hatte nicht vor ein paar Tagen in einem anderen(?) Thread jemand geschrieben, die Shimano Schuhe wären eher schmal?


Im Vergleich zu den FiveTen-Kandidaten trifft das vielleicht zu, im direkten Vergleich waren die Shimano GR7 vorne weiter als die Giro Jacket II. Grip fand ich bei beiden gut.
(Links zur Ansicht, Preisjagd überlasse ich bei Interesse dir, @Schmalte )


----------



## loam (10. Mai 2021)

Die Giro Jacket II waren die absolut schlechtesten MTB Schuhe die ich je hatte. Grip = Null und zudem nach 2 Fahrten schon krasse Abnutzung an der Sohle.
Nie wieder ! Five Ten immer noch der Benchmark bei mir bisher.

Die neuen Speci Roost Flat werde ich aber irgendwann mal testen. Die sehen ganz vielversprechend aus.


----------



## k0p3 (10. Mai 2021)

Stimme ich zu. Aber günstig waren sie damals im Angebot. 

Sie sind dann jetzt halt meine Sonntagsausflug-Schuhe. Dafür taugts gerade so.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (10. Mai 2021)

roq schrieb:


> Die Giro Jacket II waren die absolut schlechtesten MTB Schuhe die ich je hatte. Grip = Null und zudem nach 2 Fahrten schon krasse Abnutzung an der Sohle.


Hatte ich auch schon in ner Produktbewertung gelesen, so unterschiedlich können Eindrücke sein...bis jetzt halten sie gut, auch beim stumpfen Draufhalten ins Steinfeld. Zur Haltbarkeit: meine Pins haben kein Gewinde, vielleicht liegt's daran. 


roq schrieb:


> Five Ten immer noch der Benchmark bei mir bisher.


Volle Zustimmung


----------



## JaSon78 (10. Mai 2021)

roq schrieb:


> Die Giro Jacket II waren die absolut schlechtesten MTB Schuhe die ich je hatte. Grip = Null und zudem nach 2 Fahrten schon krasse Abnutzung an der Sohle.
> Nie wieder ! Five Ten immer noch der Benchmark bei mir bisher.
> 
> Die neuen Speci Roost Flat werde ich aber irgendwann mal testen. Die sehen ganz vielversprechend aus.


Die Specialized finde ich von der Sohle auch sehr angenehm und haben auch soliden Grip.
Im Vergleich zu den Freerider Pro oder den Impact Pro fehlt allerdings im groben Gerumpel in meiner Wahrnehmung der "Endgrip" auf den DMR Vault. Hab die letztes Jahr mal back to back mit dem DHler auf derselben Strecke nacheinander getestet.


----------



## NovemberAndMay (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

bisher war ich ausschließlich auf Trailrunning-Schuhen unterwegs, nun möchte ich mir richtige MTB-Schuhe für Flat-Pedals kaufen. Deshalb habe ich mich bei Adidas / 5-Ten umgesehen und war erstaunt, dass selbst Schuhe für Downhill und Freeriding erstaunlich leicht und niedrig geschnitten sind. Außerdem gibt es kein einziges Modell mit wasserdichter Membran. Es mag ja sein, dass in Kalifornien eine GTX-Membran keine Rolle spielt, aber, hier nördlich der Alpen, ist so etwas doch sehr praktisch. Nicht, weil ich ständig im Regen unterwegs wäre, sondern weil ich den Fuß auf nass-matschigen Abschnitten halt doch hin und wieder mal auf (und oft auch in-) den Boden setze.

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Warum ist eine GTX-Membran bei MTB-Schuhen so selten zu finden? Die Vorteile auf nass-matschigen Trails liegen doch auf der Hand. Mit dem 5-Ten Freerider Pro mit  seinem textilen Obermaterial hätte ich bei fast jeder Ausfahrt nasse Füße.

2. Warum gibt es so wenige höher geschnittene MTB-Schuhe? Wenn ich z.B. bei der 5-Ten Impact Pro Serie das Low- und das Mid-Modell vergleiche, sieht mir der Mid doch vertrauenserweckender aus bei dem Gedanken, in wurzeligem Gelände oder im Geröll auch mal plötzlich den Fuß auf den Boden setzen zu müssen. Außerdem landet bei höheren Schuhen wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger Dreck im Schuh. Logisch wiegen sie ein wenig mehr als die Low, und die Bewegungsfreiheit aufm Pumptrack mag eingeschränkt sein, aber ich bin trotzdem erstaunt, dass höhere, stabilere Schuhe so wenig verbreitet sind. Was sind die Gründe hierfür? Welche Nachteile habe ich hier vom Mid zu erwarten?

Ich würde mir eigentlich gerne den Impact Pro Mid bestellen, zögere aber noch, weil das Groß der Biker sich anscheinend für andere Modelle entscheidet.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmalte (27. Mai 2021)

Weiß jemand wie die Trailcross LT im Gegensatz zum neuen Freerider Pro ausfallen? Also von der Länge her...


----------



## Ghoste (27. Mai 2021)

Hab seit gestern die Trailcross hier. Da öfter mal geschrieben wurde, dass diese kleiner ausfallen eine Nummer größer als sonst bestellt. War unnötig.
Die Schuhe fallen so aus, wie sie angegeben sind.
Habe normal 42,5. Die Trailcross passen in 42 2/3.


----------



## Schmalte (28. Mai 2021)

Danke, dann wirds bei mir wohl eine Entscheidung zwischen Freerider Pro und Trailcross LT. Wie macht sich denn der Primeblue in Sachen Schutz gegen Wasser und Reinigung? Der normale Freerider Pro scheint ja relativ wasserdicht und einfach zu säubern...

EDIT: Ich müsste mich beim Freerider Pro zwischen zwei Größen entscheiden, weil ein Fuß etwas länger ist und der große Zeh vorne ein bisschen ansteht... Geben die Schuhe noch etwas nach oder gehen sie mit der Zeit eher ein?


----------



## JaSon78 (28. Mai 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Danke, dann wirds bei mir wohl eine Entscheidung zwischen Freerider Pro und Trailcross LT. Wie macht sich denn der Primeblue in Sachen Schutz gegen Wasser und Reinigung? Der normale Freerider Pro scheint ja relativ wasserdicht und einfach zu säubern...
> 
> EDIT: Ich müsste mich beim Freerider Pro zwischen zwei Größen entscheiden, weil ein Fuß etwas länger ist und der große Zeh vorne ein bisschen ansteht... Geben die Schuhe noch etwas nach oder gehen sie mit der Zeit eher ein?


Finde nicht, dass die Freerider Pro viel nachgeben. Bedenke aber, dass Du ja teilweise mit hängender Ferse auf dem Pedal schon eher "nach hinten in den Schuh" gezogen wirst. Würde ich durchaus mal antesten... Ausdehnung des Fußes bei Anstrengung (Wärme...Durchblutung...) wirst Du ja auf dem Schirm haben.


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2021)

Auf die hängende Ferse müssen viele Leute sehr bewusst achten, darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der Freerider Pro relevant nachgibt, ich merke zumindest nichts.

Achso, von wasserdicht ist der Freerider Pro noch etwas entfernt aber er saugt zumindest nicht das komplette Wasser im Radius von 2m auf, wie es der Impact früher gerne gemacht hat.


----------



## Schmalte (2. Juni 2021)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Finde nicht, dass die Freerider Pro viel nachgeben. Bedenke aber, dass Du ja teilweise mit hängender Ferse auf dem Pedal schon eher "nach hinten in den Schuh" gezogen wirst. Würde ich durchaus mal antesten... Ausdehnung des Fußes bei Anstrengung (Wärme...Durchblutung...) wirst Du ja auf dem Schirm haben.





fone schrieb:


> Auf die hängende Ferse müssen viele Leute sehr bewusst achten, darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.
> Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der Freerider Pro relevant nachgibt, ich merke zumindest nichts.
> 
> Achso, von wasserdicht ist der Freerider Pro noch etwas entfernt aber er saugt zumindest nicht das komplette Wasser im Radius von 2m auf, wie es der Impact früher gerne gemacht hat.



Ich habe mich jetzt für den größeren Schuh entschieden. Aber noch nicht zwischen normalen Freerider Pro und der Primeblue Version. Beim Aussehen haben die Primeblue die Nase vorn. Bei Schutz und Pflege die normale Version, da das Material kaum Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann und man es einfach abwischen kann.
Hat da noch jemand nen Gedanken zu?


----------



## JaSon78 (2. Juni 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für den größeren Schuh entschieden. Aber noch nicht zwischen normalen Freerider Pro und der Primeblue Version. Beim Aussehen haben die Primeblue die Nase vorn. Bei Schutz und Pflege die normale Version, da das Material kaum Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann und man es einfach abwischen kann.
> Hat da noch jemand nen Gedanken zu?


Sorry...aber einziger Gedanke: Schuhe kaufen und einfach radeln gehen...


----------



## fone (7. Juni 2021)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Sorry...aber einziger Gedanke: Schuhe kaufen und einfach radeln gehen...


Nicht verkehrt.
Aber wenn das alle machen würden, wäre das Forum deutlich kleiner.


----------



## Schmalte (7. Juni 2021)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich bin seit 3 Tagen mit dem normalen Freerider Pro unterwegs und sehr zufrieden mit der Wahl. Die Sohle hat ein Vielfaches an Grip gegenüber meinen Skateschuhen. An das richtige aufsetzen aufs Pedal muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Wenn man drauf ist, ist man drauf. Das lässt sich ohne neu aufsetzen nicht korrigieren. Sehr gut!


----------



## loam (7. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackangel320 (8. Juni 2021)

Ich nutze aktuell Flat Schuhe von O Neal SENDER FLAT. Ich finde die richtig Hammer, die kann man auch mal für zwischendurch tragen fühlen sich super an und sehen auch noch gut aus.

Ich weiß gar nicht warum so viele hier auf Five Ten schwören. Ka, warum so viele aktuell auf Addidas stehen. Ich fand die Marke schon nicht als Jugendlicher gut...uhhh würde Nike doch nur auch Bike Schuhe machen <3

Jedenfalls O Neal SENDER FLAT, echt super. Sind recht Steif, haben einen guten Schutz, fühlen sich super an und sehen gut aus. Was will man mehr? Achja Atmungsaktive sind sie auch noch dank Mash gewebe.


----------



## loam (8. Juni 2021)

Daveben schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht warum so viele hier auf Five Ten schwören.



Na, warum wohl ? Weil es einfach bisher unangefochten die griffigsten Flat Sohlen waren/sind.


----------



## Germox (8. Juni 2021)

Schade das 5.10 den "Tennie Mid" nicht mehr im Sortiment hat. Ist zwar nen Zustiegschuh gewesen, ...aber als Flat Pedal Schuh  ne absolute Granate.
Knöchel Schutz, extrem leicht, stelth Rubber Sohle, verstärkter Zehenbereich, optional auch mit "Gore Tex" Membran. und auch super zum laufen und klettern geeignet, falls man das Bike mal irgendwo hochschleppen muss.
Zum Glück hab ich noch nen Paar....hält schon 3 Jahre bei knapp 5000 km im Jahr. Also super haltbar.
Das wäre so cool, wenn Adidas/5.10 den wieder herstellen würde.






Quelle: adidas/5. 10.com


----------



## Blackangel320 (8. Juni 2021)

bufo_alvarius schrieb:


> Na, warum wohl ? Weil es einfach bisher unangefochten die griffigsten Flat Sohlen waren/sind.


Gut, ich hatte noch keinen Schuh von dieser Sorte an. Aber wie jedoch gesagt, bin Hoch zufireden mit meinen O Neal SENDER FLAT, das selbe was du nämlich geantwortet hast gilt auch für diese Schuhe... naja aus der Knöchelschutz...aber solche Schuhe könnte ich eh nicht tragen. Durch eine alten Komplizierten Bruch kann ich solche Schuhe leider vergessen weil sie mir unglaubliche Schmerzen verursachen


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2021)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht


Ja, keine Frage.


----------



## Pannemann (8. Juni 2021)

Ende letzten Jahres waren mal Flüsterpreise bei Maciag, da gab es Etnies Marana Crank im Angebot, mit einer für mich sehr tauglichen Michelin Sohle. Am Anfang (Die ersten 100km) etwas eng an der Ferse und ein leichtes Loose Gefühl beim tragen an der Ferse was sich aber mit der Zeit legt und man einen Superschuh hat, der nirgends drückt oder zwickt und einfach toll verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Ghoste (8. Juni 2021)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht warum so viele hier auf Five Ten schwören. Ka, warum so viele aktuell auf Addidas stehen. Ich fand die Marke schon nicht als Jugendlicher gut...uhhh würde Nike doch nur auch Bike Schuhe machen <3



War auch nie ein 5.10 Anhänger, wobei die Sohlen beim Klettern schon immer top waren.
Ebenso hab ich meine letzten Adidas (Handball Spezial) Sportschuhe vor über 20 Jahren gekauft.
Als Sneaker gehen Adidas, aber für Sport haben sie mir persönlich nie getaugt (bis auf den Klassiker), bis ich dann biken gegangen bin. Neben Adidas Terrex nun den Trilcross. Und der ist mit der 5.10 Sohle nochmal eine Nummer besser! Hätte ich selbst nie gedacht, ist aber (leider) so…
Nike? Konnte ich nie nachvollziehen.
(Die einzig schicken Nike Schuhe, die ich da mal hatte, waren die alten Bsketball Stiefel aus den 90ern von meinem Bruder :-D)
Falsches Forum? 

Alles subjektiv ;-)


----------



## styl0 (8. Juni 2021)

Kurzes Feedback noch von meiner Seite für evtl. Interessenten der Five Ten Trailcross;
Ich besitze die Schuhe sowohl in der normalen Ausführung, als auch in der XT Variante. Generell ist die Sohle super, die Schuhe sind bequem und die Schweißfüße halten sich auch in Grenzen (gerade bei den jetzigen Temperaturen). Allerdings würde ich persönlich die XT nicht mehr kaufen. Diese Neoprensocke verhindert effektiv das schnelle Anziehen der Schuhe, nervt mich tierisch. Dazu kommt, dass der angebliche Schutz durch die Neoprensocke vor Steinen und Dreck im Schuh faktisch nicht existent ist. Im Gegenteil: Die Socken sehen nach jeder Tour aus, als wäre ich ohne Schuhe unterwegs im Dreck gewesen. Für mich ein sinnloses "Feature", welches unterm Strich nichts bringt und auch noch extra Geld kostet. Die normalen Trailcross kann ich hingegen, auch unabhängig vom Wetter, absolut empfehlen.


----------



## Ghoste (8. Juni 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback noch von meiner Seite für evtl. Interessenten der Five Ten Trailcross;
> Ich besitze die Schuhe sowohl in der normalen Ausführung, als auch in der XT Variante. Generell ist die Sohle super, die Schuhe sind bequem und die Schweißfüße halten sich auch in Grenzen (gerade bei den jetzigen Temperaturen). Allerdings würde ich persönlich die XT nicht mehr kaufen. Diese Neoprensocke verhindert effektiv das schnelle Anziehen der Schuhe, nervt mich tierisch. Dazu kommt, dass der angebliche Schutz durch die Neoprensocke vor Steinen und Dreck im Schuh faktisch nicht existent ist. Im Gegenteil: Die Socken sehen nach jeder Tour aus, als wäre ich ohne Schuhe unterwegs im Dreck gewesen. Für mich ein sinnloses "Feature", welches unterm Strich nichts bringt und auch noch extra Geld kostet. Die normalen Trailcross kann ich hingegen, auch unabhängig vom Wetter, absolut empfehlen.



Auch wenn nach meinem Kauf, danke für das Review!
Dann hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (9. Juni 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> (Die einzig schicken Nike Schuhe, die ich da mal hatte, waren die alten Bsketball Stiefel aus den 90ern von meinem Bruder :-D)
> Falsches Forum?
> 
> Alles subjektiv ;-)


Sind auch aktuell noch die angesagtesten Nikes.


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Juni 2021)

Ich hab Five10 Sleuth und Trailcross.
Sehr unterschiedliche Schuhe.

Sleuth
-stark ausgeformtes Fußbett
-kaum belüftet
-Stealth-Sohle super

Trailcross
-eher flaches Fußbett
-stark belüftet
-drückten anfangs beim Gehen an den Knöcheln aufgrund der starken unanatomisch ausgeformten Polster an dieser Stelle. (hat sich aber gelegt und auf dem Bike war das auch nie ein Problem)
-glatte Plastikinnensohle bietet wenig Halt und ist alles andre als angenehm 
-Stealth-Sohle super

Nach dem Tausch der Innensohle mit Plastikfolie drauf ist der Trailcross mein Lieblingsschuh!


----------



## fone (9. Juni 2021)

Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich vor mehreren Jahren mit meinem PUMA-Schuh gemacht.


----------



## olsche (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo, fallen die Trailcross eigentlich genauso aus wie die Adidas Terrex Schuhe?
(bei den Terrex habe ich 43 1/3, bei Samba`s z.B. eher 42 )


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juli 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ich hab Five10 Sleuth und Trailcross.
> Sehr unterschiedliche Schuhe.
> 
> Sleuth
> ...



Meinst du den Trailcross LT? Wie ist der in Vergleich zum freeride pro?


----------



## feedyourhead (11. Juli 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Trailcross LT? Wie ist der in Vergleich zum freeride pro?


Den Freeride Pro kenn ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2021)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass der Freerider Pro nicht mein Schuh ist. Geringe Haltbarkeit der Sohle und früher Verlust der Griffigkeit, die ich insgesamt eher als lala empfand. Ich fahr dann wieder Klicks.


----------



## feedyourhead (12. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass der Freerider Pro nicht mein Schuh ist. Geringe Haltbarkeit der Sohle und früher Verlust der Griffigkeit, die ich insgesamt eher als lala empfand. Ich fahr dann wieder Klicks.


Die Stealth Sohle des Freerider Pro ist eigentlich bekannt für die gute Griffigkeit und auch nicht weniger haltbar als die von anderen Herstellern. Mit was vergleichst Du? Oder anders gefragt: Welchen Schuh siehst Du über dem Freerider Pro?


----------



## k0p3 (12. Juli 2021)

Bei meinem letzten Pro hat es während der fünften Ausfahrt eine komplette Wabe aus der Sohle gerissen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Die Stealth Sohle des Freerider Pro ist eigentlich bekannt für die gute Griffigkeit und auch nicht weniger haltbar als die von anderen Herstellern. Mit was vergleichst Du? Oder anders gefragt: Welchen Schuh siehst Du über dem Freerider Pro?



Meine früheren FiveTen. Insbesondere der Impact. Aber auch den Freerider fand ich besser.


----------



## JaSon78 (12. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Meine früheren FiveTen. Insbesondere der Impact. Aber auch den Freerider fand ich besser.


bei mir andersherum: Finde den Freerider Pro besser als den alten Impact und den Freerider mag ich überhaupt nicht. 

Bezüglich Haltbarkeit wundert es mich auch regelmäßig...Wenn ich die griffigste Sohle haben will, ist die eben nicht so haltbar....kaufe ich mir MaxxGrip, ist der Reifen auch schneller verschlissen als bei MaxxTerra.


----------



## feedyourhead (12. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Meine früheren FiveTen. Insbesondere der Impact. Aber auch den Freerider fand ich besser.


Gibts aktuell verfügbare Schuhe die Du besser als den Freerider Pro findest?


----------



## fone (12. Juli 2021)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> bei mir andersherum: Finde den Freerider Pro besser als den alten Impact und den Freerider mag ich überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Bezüglich Haltbarkeit wundert es mich auch regelmäßig...Wenn ich die griffigste Sohle haben will, ist die eben nicht so haltbar....kaufe ich mir MaxxGrip, ist der Reifen auch schneller verschlissen als bei MaxxTerra.


Ich bin der gleichen Meinung. Freeride Pro macht bei mir keine Mucken und hat keinen überdurchschnittlichen Verschleiß.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juli 2021)

Ich hab jetzt den normalen freeride und hätte gern was steiferes mit mehr grip beim Laufen und knöchelschutz. Aber impact ist mir too much.


----------



## ylfcm (12. Juli 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> knöchelschutz


Kannst dir ja mal bei Etnies die "Jameson Mid Crank" anschauen.
Oder direkt in Richtung Herbst/Winter schielen, dann zB das Modell "Agron".

Hatte ich beide letzlich mal in der Hand und hab die für gut befunden


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Gibts aktuell verfügbare Schuhe die Du besser als den Freerider Pro findest?



Klickschuhe
Sonst würde ich persönlich den Specialized probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (12. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klickschuhe
> Sonst würde ich persönlich den Specialized probieren.


OK, das hab ich vermutet.
Relativiert die Aussage 


Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Geringe Haltbarkeit der Sohle und früher Verlust der Griffigkeit, die ich insgesamt eher als lala empfand.


dann natürlich deutlich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2021)

Ja, der Speci soll eher schwächer und recht teif sein, ist aber sehr bequem. Ich empfand die Härte der Sohle beim 5.10 als einen Hauch zu hoch und der Schuh fühlte sich für seine Maße recht klobig an, was eigentlich der größere Störfaktor war.


----------



## freak.joe (15. Juli 2021)

Suche Flat Pedal Schuhe mit ordentlich Grip, die nicht schwitzig sind. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bzw einen Tipp?


----------



## JustSupertramp (15. Juli 2021)

freak.joe schrieb:


> Suche Flat Pedal Schuhe mit ordentlich Grip, die nicht schwitzig sind. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bzw einen Tipp?


Kann da nur immer wieder den Five Ten Trailcross empfehlen. Hat die bekannte Five Ten Gummimischung und ist auch gut belüftet. Mein Mid durch den Neoprenschaft genau dort nicht, aber am Fuß schon.


----------



## feedyourhead (15. Juli 2021)

JustSupertramp schrieb:


> Kann da nur immer wieder den Five Ten Trailcross empfehlen. Hat die bekannte Five Ten Gummimischung und ist auch gut belüftet.


Die hätte ich jetzt auch empfohlen


----------



## Montigomo (15. Juli 2021)

Egal ob SL, XT oder LT?


----------



## feedyourhead (15. Juli 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Egal ob SL, XT oder LT?


Es gibt einen niedrigen LT, einen mit kleiner Gamasche XT und einen höheren Mod Pro.
Je nachdem wie hoch man den Schuh will. 

Was mich am Trailcross gestört hat ist die Plastikinnensohle.
Das fand ich sehr unangenehm, die lässt sich aber einfach und günstig ersetzen.


----------



## freak.joe (16. Juli 2021)

Danke für den Tipp. Dann kommt der Trailcross auf die Liste.


----------



## RedDragon83 (16. Juli 2021)

freak.joe schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Dann kommt der Trailcross auf die Liste.


Noch +1 für den Mid Pro! 
Trägt sich richtig gut (trag den recht oft bei leichten Wanderungen), und hat den gewohnt guten Grip von Five Ten beim Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juli 2021)

Bietet der denn seitenhalt gegen Umknicken? Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus. Und wie ist das Fußklima? Durch die Neoprensocke kann das ja auch nicht so toll sein..


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (16. Juli 2021)

Die Neoprensocke ist eigentlich sinnlos weil Dreck kommt trotzdem rein. Schwitzig ist der Schuh nicht und trocknet auch sehr schnell wenn er nass wird. Besonders viel Schutz bietet er aber nicht und er ist sehr schmal geschnitten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juli 2021)

Ist das Konzept tatsächlich so dass er keinerlei Schutz vor Nässe bietet und diese schlicht in beide Richtungen durchlässt?


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Juli 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist das Konzept tatsächlich so dass er keinerlei Schutz vor Nässe bietet und diese schlicht in beide Richtungen durchlässt?


Gute Belüftung und Nässeschutz widerspricht sich eh.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juli 2021)

Bei jeder Pfütze oder jedem Nieselregen nasse Füße ist aber auch doof.


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Juli 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bei jeder Pfütze oder jedem Nieselregen nasse Füße ist aber auch doof.


Muss man sich eben entscheiden was einem wichtiger ist. 
Mit Hardshell und 180 Puls machts auch keinen Spaß. 
Aber beste Belüftung und gleichzeitig wasserdicht geht nunmal nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (16. Juli 2021)

Sie  trocknen dafür extrem schnell. Also wirklich sehr sehr schnell.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juli 2021)

Die Socken halt nicht. Spritzwasserschutz sollte schon sein. Dafür hat man dann auch nicht gleich Ultra-Schweißfüße. Manche Gore Tex Trekking-Halbschuhe haben ein echt gutes Fußklima. Leider ist deren Sohle nicht für Flats zu gebrauchen. Die GTX-Version von den Teilen ist irgendwie nirgends zu bekommen...


----------



## Goldi03421 (16. Juli 2021)

Hat jemand den Freerider Pro (2019) und den neuen Trailcross LT und kann mir sagen wie die größentechnisch ausfallen bzw. sich unterscheiden?

Wenn ich beim Trailcross in die Tabelle von Adidas schaue scheint es so als müsse man recht große Größen wählen.


----------



## Ghoste (17. Juli 2021)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Trailcross in die Tabelle von Adidas schaue scheint es so als müsse man recht große Größen wählen.


Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, entspricht bei mir beim Trailcross die Größe der der Straßenschuhe oder anderen Sportschuhe die ich trage.


----------



## Schattenseite (17. Juli 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Die Neoprensocke ist eigentlich sinnlos weil Dreck kommt trotzdem rein. Schwitzig ist der Schuh nicht und trocknet auch sehr schnell wenn er nass wird. Besonders viel Schutz bietet er aber nicht und er ist sehr schmal geschnitten.


Mit der Neoprensocke stimmt,man muss aber auch Geduld beim an und Ausziehen haben,habe schon das zweite Paar auf Reklamation da er mir hinten an der Lasche eingerissen ist.Sonst kein schlechter Schuh,aber auch nicht besser als ein Freeraider.Und die Sohle hält auch nicht länger ,bei Dauereinsatz 2/3 Mal die Woche wird das auch nicht zu vermeiden sein.


----------



## loam (17. Juli 2021)

Zwischenstand:

Bin mit den Specialized 2FO ROOST super zufrieden bisher nach 1-2 Monaten Dauerfeuer.
Leider zeichnen sich auch hier schon diverse Abnutzungserscheinungen a la FiveTen an der Sohle ab. Ich denke mal das ist einfach diesen weichen Sohlen geschuldet. Die haben zwar Grip ohne Ende, fressen sich dafür aber auch schneller ab...

Entwerf mal einer ne Sohle auf dem Gripniveau DIE AUCH NOCH LANGE HÄLT.


----------



## Holgi68 (23. September 2021)

Am Anfang sprach man von von denen. Sind damit diese gemeint?



			https://www.adidas.de/five-ten-sleuth-mountainbiking-schuh/EF7179.html


----------



## Hacky 2003 (26. September 2021)

Holgi68 schrieb:


> Am Anfang sprach man von von denen. Sind damit diese gemeint?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.adidas.de/five-ten-sleuth-mountainbiking-schuh/EF7179.html


----------



## Hacky 2003 (26. September 2021)

Ja die sind gemeint, man muss aber dazu sage, dass die Five Ten seid sie zu Addidas gehören, stark an der  Qualität eingebüsst haben.


----------



## Black-Under (27. September 2021)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Ja die sind gemeint, man muss aber dazu sage, dass die Five Ten seid sie zu Addidas gehören, stark an der  Qualität eingebüsst haben.


Da würden mir mal Fakten gefallen. Vor allem da Five Ten schon seit 2011 zu Addidas gehört. 

Meine Addidas Five Ten sind qualitativ völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (27. September 2021)

Habe jetzt insgesamt 5 Paar, auf denen Adidas/FiveTen steht. Kann da keinen Qualitätsunterschied feststellen zu den "alten" FiveTen.


----------



## Black-Under (27. September 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt insgesamt 5 Paar, auf denen Adidas/FiveTen steht. Kann da keinen Qualitätsunterschied feststellen zu den "alten" FiveTen.


Ich glaube diese Aussage oben ist wieder so eine typische "hören sagen"


----------



## Symion (27. September 2021)

Dann teile ich mal ein paar Erfahrungswerte. Bin Fiveten Bikeschuhe schon immer in EU47 gefahren (ca. 10 Paar). Habe auch noch ein paar Impact Pro auf denen nicht Adidas steht, rein optisch aber dem aktuellen Modell entspricht.


Der nun bestellte Impact Pro Mid in 47 1/3 ist aber vorne enger und zu kurz.
Die Sohle des Fiveten Trailcross LT verschleißt mega schnell, zudem hat er Designfehler die in großen Größen dafür sorgen das er recht schnell kaputt geht.
Die Gummiverstärkung im Zehenbereich wächst über die Größen nicht mit. Dadurch bekommt der Netzstoff zu viel punktuelle Last und reist.


----------



## Black-Under (27. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Die Sohle des Fiveten Trailcross LT verschleißt mega schnell, zudem hat er Designfehler die in großen Größen dafür sorgen das er recht schnell kaputt geht.


Kannst Du das mal näher erläutern.

Bei Gr. 44 kann ich keine Designfehler ausmachen und bei mir ist der Verschleiß nicht größer als bei älteren Fiveten.


----------



## feedyourhead (27. September 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal näher erläutern.


Hat er doch direkt drunter geschrieben?


----------



## Symion (27. September 2021)

Mache heute Abend ein Bild und markiere die Stelle. Habe den Schuh neben den eines Kollegen mit kleineren Füßen gehalten. Daher kann ich es vergleichen.


----------



## Black-Under (27. September 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Hat er doch direkt drunter geschrieben?


Ach so ich dachte die Sohle hätte noch einen Designfehler.
Ja jetzt ist es klar.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. September 2021)

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte zu den aktuellen Freerider Pro aus PET-Flaschen?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Dann teile ich mal ein paar Erfahrungswerte. Bin Fiveten Bikeschuhe schon immer in EU47 gefahren (ca. 10 Paar). Habe auch noch ein paar Impact Pro auf denen nicht Adidas steht, rein optisch aber dem aktuellen Modell entspricht.
> 
> 
> Der nun bestellte Impact Pro Mid in 47 1/3 ist aber vorne enger und zu kurz.
> ...


Die Bezeichnung 310 ist gleich geblieben, entspricht jetzt aber 48. Früher 47!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (29. September 2021)

https://www.adidas.de/five-ten-freerider-pro-mid-mountainbiking-schuh/H02024.html
		

mit denen schon jemand Erfahrungen?
hab mal auf gut Glück bestellt zum reinschlüpfen..


----------



## fone (29. September 2021)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Ja die sind gemeint, man muss aber dazu sage, dass die Five Ten seid sie zu Addidas gehören, stark an der  Qualität eingebüsst haben.


Ich finde nicht, dass die Qualität früher wirklich besser war.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Oktober 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> https://www.adidas.de/five-ten-freerider-pro-mid-mountainbiking-schuh/H02024.html
> 
> 
> mit denen schon jemand Erfahrungen?
> hab mal auf gut Glück bestellt zum reinschlüpfen..


Hast du den schon anprobieren können?
Wenn ja, wie ist die Zehenbox? So wie beim Freerider Pro ohne Mid oder eher so wie beim alten Freerider ohne Pro?
Den Pro kann ich mittlerweile nicht mehr anziehen, der wird mir zu eng vorne. Die alten Freerider sind da vorne etwas weiter.


----------



## HabeDEhre (3. Oktober 2021)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hast du den schon anprobieren können?
> Wenn ja, wie ist die Zehenbox? So wie beim Freerider Pro ohne Mid oder eher so wie beim alten Freerider ohne Pro?
> Den Pro kann ich mittlerweile nicht mehr anziehen, der wird mir zu eng vorne. Die alten Freerider sind da vorne etwas weiter.


Konnte mittlerweile anprobieren. Fallen genau so aus wie die neuen (flachen) Freerider Pro. Also eher eng/schmal. Für meine schlanken Füße ideal. Auch die Schutzwirkung und Verarbeitung ist ziemlich ähnlich, bis eben auf die Neoprensocke und Klettverschluss. Dachte eigentlich die wären bissl stabiler und dicker gepolstert, so wie die halbhohen Primaloft Freeriders, aber dem ist nicht so. Glaub auch nicht wirklich wasserdicht wegen der Lüftungslocher, aber damit wird ja auch nicht geworben. Bin noch am hadern ob ich sie behalte, da ich ja die normalen Freerider Pro habe. Neoprensocke und Klettverschluss sind zwar nette Features aber für 135€ auch nich gerade billig. Passen tun sie mir aber richtig richtig gut... weiß nicht


----------



## Foxracer250 (8. Oktober 2021)

Moin.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Leatt dbx 3.0 Schuhen? Haftung zur Pedale, Haltbarkeit etc.?

Danke


----------



## RedDragon83 (8. Oktober 2021)

Foxracer250 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Leatt dbx 3.0 Schuhen? Haftung zur Pedale, Haltbarkeit etc.?
> 
> Danke


Ich hab die Aaron Chase Signature mal günstig geschossen, weil die mir optisch mehr gefallen. Sind sonst aber vermutlich gleich verarbeitet wie die DBX 3.0.
Vom Grip merke ich keinen Unterschied zu meinen 5Tens vorher (was ja positiv ist) und sie wirken recht gut verarbeitet. 
Hab sie aber auch erst 3 Monate, daher mal schauen, wie die Haltbarkeit ist - bin aber positiv gestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxracer250 (8. Oktober 2021)

Danke für das Feedback. Das klingt gut. Die letzten 7 Jahre war ich immer auf 5 10 Freerider Pro unterwegs. Jetzt soll mal was anderes her und die Leatt scheinen mir die brauchbarste Alternative zu sein.

VG


----------



## currykampfwurst (23. Oktober 2021)

Wer hat denn noch Tips für Schuhe, die auch auf Hobbitfüsse passen?
Shimano GR7 in 44, 2fo Flat in 43 sind eher zu schmal, bzw sehen im Fall der Shimanos aus wie Clownschuhe da viel zu lang.

Montan fahre ich in normalen Laufschuhen, die Pins zerfetzen da aber natürlich die Sohle.


----------



## IRONworkX (24. Oktober 2021)

currykampfwurst schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch Tips für Schuhe, die auch auf Hobbitfüsse passen?
> Shimano GR7 in 44, 2fo Flat in 43 sind eher zu schmal, bzw sehen im Fall der Shimanos aus wie Clownschuhe da viel zu lang.
> 
> Montan fahre ich in normalen Laufschuhen, die Pins zerfetzen da aber natürlich die Sohle.


Mir sind die "neuen" 510 auch zu schmal vorne. RideConcepts und VAUDE passen mir super. Beide gut verarbeitet. Grip etwas unter 510 Impact, reicht aber.


----------



## Detritus667 (26. Oktober 2021)

Gibt es ggf. ne generelle Empfehlung für Flat Schuhe mit etwas mehr Zehenschutz (Kappe) die nicht gleich wieder super klobig daherkommen?

Hatte die Oneal Traverse ins Auge gefasst, aber das sind ja echte Klopper und der Kletter ist jetzt auch nicht so meins.

Aber nachdem ich beim letzten BP-Besuch frontal mit meinen Vans an einem rausstehenden Stamm hängen geblieben bin und der Nagel immer noch komplett blau ist hätte ich da schon gern etwas robusteres…


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2021)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Gibt es ggf. ne generelle Empfehlung für Flat Schuhe mit etwas mehr Zehenschutz (Kappe) die nicht gleich wieder super klobig daherkommen?
> 
> Hatte die Oneal Traverse ins Auge gefasst, aber das sind ja echte Klopper und der Kletter ist jetzt auch nicht so meins.
> 
> Aber nachdem ich beim letzten BP-Besuch frontal mit meinen Vans an einem rausstehenden Stamm hängen geblieben bin und der Nagel immer noch komplett blau ist hätte ich da schon gern etwas robusteres…


GR7, 5.10 Impact und Freerider XVI sind diesbezüglich von mir getestet und für ausreichend befunden.


----------



## Detritus667 (26. Oktober 2021)

Super danke - schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## Arazi (27. Oktober 2021)

currykampfwurst schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch Tips für Schuhe, die auch auf Hobbitfüsse passen?
> Shimano GR7 in 44, 2fo Flat in 43 sind eher zu schmal, bzw sehen im Fall der Shimanos aus wie Clownschuhe da viel zu lang.
> 
> Montan fahre ich in normalen Laufschuhen, die Pins zerfetzen da aber natürlich die Sohle.



Hobbit-Füße habe ich jetzt nicht, aber einen schönen Senk- und Spreizfuß, früher nannte man es auch Plattfuß... 

Ich habe ebenfalls ein paar durchgetestet, die allgemein schon für breitere Füße empfohlen wurden (u.a. auch die Spezi 2FO). Hängengeblieben bin ich bei den Vaude Moab AM (Halbschuh). Mir passen sie ehrlich gesagt wie angegossen, was ich auch darauf zurückführe, dass die Vaudes komplett aus echtem Leder sind, super bequem: https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Herren/Schuhe/Radschuhe/Moab-All-Mountain-Radschuhe


----------



## currykampfwurst (27. Oktober 2021)

In deiner normalen Größe oder abweichend zu den Strassenschuhen?
Die Moab findet man kaum noch online in 43, da muss ich mich mal auf die Suche machen.


----------



## Arazi (27. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe eigentlich 42 1/2 und trage die Vaudes in 42. Bei bike-discount gibts die noch in 43, aber hoher Preis. Ich habe sie hier gekauft, waren im August aber sogar noch günstiger: https://www.sportler.com/de/p/vaude...true&filterFarbe=Black&ff_q=vaude+moab&ff_p=1


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2021)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Gibt es ggf. ne generelle Empfehlung für Flat Schuhe mit etwas mehr Zehenschutz (Kappe) die nicht gleich wieder super klobig daherkommen?
> 
> Hatte die Oneal Traverse ins Auge gefasst, aber das sind ja echte Klopper und der Kletter ist jetzt auch nicht so meins.
> 
> Aber nachdem ich beim letzten BP-Besuch frontal mit meinen Vans an einem rausstehenden Stamm hängen geblieben bin und der Nagel immer noch komplett blau ist hätte ich da schon gern etwas robusteres…


Gutes Timing, nachdem mein rechter Fuß gestern auch mal wieder Bekanntschaft mit einem Stein gemacht hat (Aua), bin ich jetzt auch auf der Suche nach Schuhen mit etwas mehr Knautschzone an der Front.

Allerdings zusätzlich noch mit der Einschränkung, dass diese etwas mehr Platz in der Zehenbox haben sollten. Ich habe zwar die Freerider Pro und die Impact Pro hier, die dort etwas mehr Schutz bieten, allerdings war ich dann doch wieder mit meinen alten, ausgelatschten Freerider ohne Pro unterwegs, weil diese nicht so eng vorne sind.

Die oben erwähnten Shimano GR7 habe ich jetzt mal auf Verdacht bestellt, die gibts gerade in ein paar Größen für 70€ mit dem Rabattcode ALL10:




__





						Shimano GR7 Herren Bikeschuhe - Mountainbike - Bikeschuhe - Bike - Alle
					

Die GR7 Herren Bikeschuhe von Shimano sind vielseitige Schuhe für den Enduro / Trail-Ensatz speziell für Plattformpedale. Der GR7 bietet in Kombination mit Plattfrompedalen exzellenten Grip, verbesserten Schutz und abseits vom Bike hohe Gehfähigkeit. Die




					www.sportokay.com
				





Hat sonst noch jemand Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen (auch negative!) mit gutem Zehenschutz und auch genug Platz für die Zehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## currykampfwurst (31. Oktober 2021)

Arazi schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich 42 1/2 und trage die Vaudes in 42. Bei bike-discount gibts die noch in 43, aber hoher Preis. Ich habe sie hier gekauft, waren im August aber sogar noch günstiger: https://www.sportler.com/de/p/vaude...true&filterFarbe=Black&ff_q=vaude+moab&ff_p=1


Moab in 43 bestellt, passen wie angegossen!

Bin dann aber doch auf die Mid Variante gegangen, die normalen drücken mir mit der Zunge doch etwas vorne auf den Fuß.


----------



## loam (1. November 2021)

Shimano hat was Interessantes für 2022 in der Pipeline (Quelle: Pinkbike)


----------



## cxfahrer (2. November 2021)

Ja, aber der sieht ganz genauso aus wie der von vor 4 Jahren, von Farben und Details abgesehen. Ob die Sohle diesmal weicher ist? Ob die Zehenbox nochmals größer ist, tatsächlich? 

Ich bin nach den Änderungen bei Adidas nicht sehr angetan von Änderungen des Leisten, die angeblich alles besser machen. Das kann auch alles schlechter machen. Alte GR7/9 gibt es auch noch genug.


----------



## Mais (2. November 2021)

Hab' jetzt ein paar Shimano GR5 (+ ein paar gute Einlegesohlen), weil alles andere zu schmal war bislang - v.a. in der Zehenbox. Der neue GR9 liegt mir jetzt in der Nase, da der schon etwas herbst-/wintertauglicher aussieht.


----------



## Arazi (10. November 2021)

currykampfwurst schrieb:


> Moab in 43 bestellt, passen wie angegossen!
> 
> Bin dann aber doch auf die Mid Variante gegangen, die normalen drücken mir mit der Zunge doch etwas vorne auf den Fuß.



Dachte ich auch zuerst und war schon drauf und dran, die zurück zu schicken, da ich die Zunge auf dem Spann als etwas unangenehm empfunden hatte. Aber dadurch, dass das echtes Leder ist, war es kein Problem, wurde schon während des ersten Tragens weicher und verursacht keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## hellmichel (10. November 2021)

Ich hab den Freerider in 43. Bei Kleinanzeigen gibts nen EPS in 43. sind die Identisch? Weil zurück schicken geht ja nicht bei Privat. 
Hat auch jemand zufällig einen Vergleich zu dem Vaude Moab? Fallen die im Vergleich zu den 5/10 kleiner oder größer aus?


----------



## sp00n82 (10. November 2021)

hellmichel schrieb:


> Ich hab den Freerider in 43. Bei Kleinanzeigen gibts nen EPS in 43. sind die Identisch? Weil zurück schicken geht ja nicht bei Privat.
> Hat auch jemand zufällig einen Vergleich zu dem Vaude Moab? Fallen die im Vergleich zu den 5/10 kleiner oder größer aus?


Also ich kann zumindest so viel sagen, dass meine (alten, bevor sie temporär nicht verfügbar waren) EPS High in 42 größer sind als meine Freerider in 41,5. Die halbe Größe scheint da zu stimmen.

Bedenken solltest du noch, dass du bei dickeren Socken im Winter tendenziell auch eher größere Schuhe nehmen solltest, damit noch genug Luft zur Isolation vorhanden ist und die Blutzirkulation nicht abgeschnürt wird.


----------



## tackleberry (10. November 2021)

hellmichel schrieb:


> Ich hab den Freerider in 43. Bei Kleinanzeigen gibts nen EPS in 43. sind die Identisch? Weil zurück schicken geht ja nicht bei Privat.
> Hat auch jemand zufällig einen Vergleich zu dem Vaude Moab? Fallen die im Vergleich zu den 5/10 kleiner oder größer aus?


Melde dich bei adidas zum Newsletter an. Gibt 20%. Zum Singles Day, evtl. sogar mehr am Donnerstag. Adidas hat gratis Größentausch und Rückversand.


----------



## hellmichel (11. November 2021)

Hab die EPS Mid bei BD für 120€ bestellt. Einmal in 43 1/3 und in 44. Einer wird dann bestimmt passen. Und den Preis finde ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (11. November 2021)

hellmichel schrieb:


> Hab die EPS Mid bei BD für 120€ bestellt. Einmal in 43 1/3 und in 44. Einer wird dann bestimmt passen. Und den Preis finde ich auch sehr gut.


Hab heute die dritte Ausfahrt mit den eps mid gemacht. Größe gleich wie die letzten Freerider aus 2019 und 2018. Auch bei BD geholt für den Preis. 
Hatte anfänglich das Gefühl etwas "hölzern" zu stehen und nicht die optimale Position auf dem Bike gefunden wegen der eher harten Sohle. Heute schon deutlich besser und fühlt sich passend an. 
Mir normalen etwas wärmeren Socken sind so um 3°C OK, aber dauerhaft um die 0°C braucht es dickere Socken. Pfeift aber nirgends kalt rein der Wind, das war mir wichtig. Auch nicht schwitzig die Schuhe. 
Das hat mich extrem an den Sleuth genervt, 5min bei 5-7°C und schon schwitzige Socken gehabt wegen dem Innenfutter am Knöchel.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte mir die Leatt DBX 3.0 geholt, optisch und von der Verarbeitung fand ich die Top. Der Grip auf'm Pedal (DMR Vault) ist perfekt. Ja sie sind etwas schwerer...

Das größte Manko, weshalb ich sie einfach nicht fahren kann ist, dass mir der Rand sehr unangenehm am Knöchel reibt und ich davon schon nach kurzer Zeit Wunde Stellen bekomme.
Ich finde es total schade, weil der Schuh sonst super weich ist und einen Top Grip hat.

Fahre nun erst mal meine halb kaputten Speci 2FO weiter. 

Jemand Empfehlungen? Freerider Pro scheint ja für viele raus zu sein. 🤷


----------



## Blackangel320 (2. Dezember 2021)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die Leatt DBX 3.0 geholt, optisch und von der Verarbeitung fand ich die Top. Der Grip auf'm Pedal (DMR Vault) ist perfekt. Ja sie sind etwas schwerer...
> 
> Das größte Manko, weshalb ich sie einfach nicht fahren kann ist, dass mir der Rand sehr unangenehm am Knöchel reibt und ich davon schon nach kurzer Zeit Wunde Stellen bekomme.
> Ich finde es total schade, weil der Schuh sonst super weich ist und einen Top Grip hat.
> ...


Was ich erst bei den Bike schuhen gemerkt habe das es so ist, die Deutschen größen für Schuhe sind schlecht bis unzreichend. geh lieber nach Englischen größen hört sich nämlich fast so an als ob der Schuh ne halbe Nummer zu groß war.  Ich Dachte z.b immer habe eine 46 für perfekten Sitz. Erst dieses Jahr lernte ich auf die Harte Tour, nop es ist die Englische größe 45,5 das ist ca 11 ist. Die Englischen größen sind einfach viel genauer


----------



## The-Ninth (2. Dezember 2021)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Jemand Empfehlungen? Freerider Pro scheint ja für viele raus zu sein. 🤷



Gibt auch Fans, ich bin mit den Freeridern Pro für die warme Jahreszeiten sehr zufrieden. Passt bei mir sehr gut, trägt sich angenehm und auch der Grip am Pedal (Chromag Contact, Specialized Bennies) passt.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (2. Dezember 2021)

@Blackangel320 
Leider nein. Hatte den Schuh 2 mal, zuerst in 43,5 bin immer vorn mit den Zehen abgestoßen. Dann 44 und ich hatte das Problem an den Knöcheln. Ob das mit 43,5 nicht gewesen wäre kann ich nicht sagen, da ohnehin zu klein. Der Rand oben ist einfach sehr hart. Da liegt mein Knöchel immer auf.


----------



## Blackangel320 (2. Dezember 2021)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> @Blackangel320
> Leider nein. Hatte den Schuh 2 mal, zuerst in 43,5 bin immer vorn mit den Zehen abgestoßen. Dann 44 und ich hatte das Problem an den Knöcheln. Ob das mit 43,5 nicht gewesen wäre kann ich nicht sagen, da ohnehin zu klein. Der Rand oben ist einfach sehr hart. Da liegt mein Knöchel immer auf.


ja das ist dann sehr schlecht. ich fahre momentan mit oneals. die kleben schön und sind auch für ganze jahr da. ich friere nicht in denen. muss aber zu geben sind höllisch schwer diese o'neal sender flat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Dezember 2021)

Winterstiefel und Flatpedale - welche Schuhe fahrt ihr?
Braucht es längere Pedalachsen mit anständigen Winterstiefeln wegen der breiteren Ausführung?


----------



## Blackangel320 (2. Dezember 2021)

Ich Fahre mit denen Oneal Slander Flat schon das ganze Jahr, halt warm mit Wandersocken und kam bisher nie Regen oder Wasser durch. Nutze diese Schuhe auf Shimano PD-GR500 Pedale, halten Bomben fest.

Die Schuhe gibt es in verschiedenen Verschluss Arten. Leider sind sie verdammt schwer, aber sie halten echt was aus und sind sogar stoß und Crash sicher geschützt.




__





						O`Neal Shoes SENDER FLAT Schuh V.20 Schwarz/Grau
					

Deine Suche nach dem SENDER FLAT Schuh V.20 hat ein Ende – bestelle jetzt deinenO`Neal Flat Pedal Schuh bequem beim Hersteller!




					www.oneal.eu


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Januar 2022)

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zur Atmungsaktivität zwischen den Freerider Pro Modellen die aus einem textilartigen Material bestehen und den Plastikbombern? Fahre momentan den normalen Freerider und bin unschlüssig ob das Plaste-Modell nicht zu wenig atmungsaktiv ist.


----------



## Orby (1. Januar 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zur Atmungsaktivität zwischen den Freerider Pro Modellen die aus einem textilartigen Material bestehen und den Plastikbombern? Fahre momentan den normalen Freerider und bin unschlüssig ob das Plaste-Modell nicht zu wenig atmungsaktiv ist.


Hab die Freerider nie gehabt, nur dir VXI, Contact, Pro und auch die EPS jetzt. 
Ich komme schnell ins Schwitzen, trage deswegen nie Baumwollsocken, egal ob beruflich oder privat/Sport. 
Finde die nicht negativ, auch die Passform taugt mir besser als die breiten VXI. 

Hatte mal die Sleuth probiert, noch 4min bei 5°C nasse Socken wegen dem Kunsleder innen.


----------



## Symion (1. Januar 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zur Atmungsaktivität zwischen den Freerider Pro Modellen die aus einem textilartigen Material bestehen und den Plastikbombern? Fahre momentan den normalen Freerider und bin unschlüssig ob das Plaste-Modell nicht zu wenig atmungsaktiv ist.


Atmungsaktiv ist nur der flache Trailcross LX.
Alle anderen Fiveten sind nur unterschiedlich warm.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (1. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mir nun den Ride Concepts Helion geholt. Wirkt sehr robust und ist sehr bequem. Fuß sitzt sehr stabil im Schuh. Optisch ist er dem Freerider Pro recht ähnlich. Sohle wirkt auch sehr "grippy".


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Januar 2022)

Muss ich mir auch mal ansehen.



Symion schrieb:


> Atmungsaktiv ist nur der flache Trailcross LX.
> Alle anderen Fiveten sind nur unterschiedlich warm.



Der Freerider ist für mich ein guter Kompromiss als Schönwetter-Schuh zwischen Atmungsaktivität und Dichtigkeit gegen Spritzwasser. Wie ist das beim Trailcross? Hab mal gelesen dass der Wasser von außen schnell durchlässt.


----------



## schmitr3 (1. Januar 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir auch mal ansehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Freerider ist für mich ein guter Kompromiss als Schönwetter-Schuh zwischen Atmungsaktivität und Dichtigkeit gegen Spritzwasser. Wie ist das beim Trailcross? Hab mal gelesen dass der Wasser von außen schnell durchlässt.


Stimmt auch, andererseits trocknet der aber auch schnell wieder im Gegensatz zum 5/10. Momentan mein Sommerschuh der Wahl.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Januar 2022)

Ich such halt was für alpine Trails, also wo man mal ein Schneefeld quert oder kurz durch Wasser fährt. Da sollte der Schuh halt nicht gleich nass werden. Der Freerider wurde ohne Regen bisher eigentlich nur Nass als ich in Finnland länger auf so Moosuntergrund unterwegs war. 

Ist der Trailcross da sofort Nass? Also kommt da nix hinter den Löchern?


----------



## schmitr3 (1. Januar 2022)

Dafür ist das der falsche Schuh, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Der Adidas ist sofort nass, das geht dann auch direkt durch. Reiner Sommerschuh, der halt schnell trocknet und gut belüftet ist und sich auch beim Laufen gut macht. Also wenn es nicht kalt ist mit nassen Füssen ist der mir lieber als alles andere im Moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (1. Januar 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich such halt was für alpine Trails, also wo man mal ein Schneefeld quert oder kurz durch Wasser fährt. Da sollte der Schuh halt nicht gleich nass werden. Der Freerider wurde ohne Regen bisher eigentlich nur Nass als ich in Finnland länger auf so Moosuntergrund unterwegs war.
> 
> Ist der Trailcross da sofort Nass? Also kommt da nix hinter den Löchern?


Das eine schließt das andere halt aus. Entweder ist er atmungsaktiv und damit super für den Sommer oder halt einigermaßen wasserfest und null atmungsaktiv.

Ist wie mit T-Shirt oder Regenjacken fahren. Hat beides seine Berechtigung aber kann nicht das gleiche.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2022)

Zustiegschuhe mit Goretex.

Alpines BBS mit Radschuhen mit ohne Profil ist richtig Mist. Im Schneefeld, im Lehm. 
BBSler fragen, was da aktuell in ist.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Januar 2022)

Das ist glaub ich nicht zielführend wegen dem Pedalgrip. Ich mach kein ausgesetztes Stolperbiken, sondern suche schon Trails die möglichst komplett flüssig zu fahren sind, aber bei Wanderwege gerät man ja zwangsläufig mal in ein schneefwld oder sowas. Die five ten Sohle bietet da schon nen guten Kompromiss aus grip auf und weg vom pedal. Da sind Adidas bikeschuhe oder eben so Zustiegsschuhe klar schlechter.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Januar 2022)

Den Trailcross gäbe es ja mittlerweile auch mit Goretex, der sollte dann zumindest recht wasserdicht sein.


----------



## feedyourhead (2. Januar 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Den Trailcross gäbe es ja mittlerweile auch mit Goretex, der sollte dann zumindest recht wasserdicht sein.


Tatsache! Schon irgendwie skurril einen Schuh der so sehr auf Wasserdurchlässigkeit konzipiert wurde mit "Drainage System zum Wasserablauf" zu sehen, und dann wird alles mit Goretex abgedichtet...


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Januar 2022)

Den hab ich mir für Norwegen gekauft. Ironischerweise hatte es am Anfang dann 25 Grad und der Boden war total ausgetrocknet und der Schuh leider zu groß. Finde ich auch für alles über 15 bis 20 Grad zu warm und die Socke ist beim An- und Ausziehen zu lästig.


----------



## Marksbo (22. Februar 2022)

hat schon mal jemand hier den Etnies Culvert getestet und kann den mit dem aktuellen freerider Pro vergleichen ? 

Mfg


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Februar 2022)

Phil gefallen sie zumindest besser als die Freerider Pro.


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2022)

Was ist denn mit den Etnies Marana, war in der Skateboard-Version lange Zeit mein Lieblings-Sneaker, und den gibts ja auch als Fahrrad-Version. Ist die Sohle da steifer als beim Skateboard-Schuh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django83 (28. Februar 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Tatsache! Schon irgendwie skurril einen Schuh der so sehr auf Wasserdurchlässigkeit konzipiert wurde mit "Drainage System zum Wasserablauf" zu sehen, und dann wird alles mit Goretex abgedichtet...


Ist auch wenn er nass ist richtig Mist. Bei meinem Trailcross Mid Pro läuft das Wasser vernünftig ab und man hat keine "Patschefüße". Beim GTX eine Katastrophe. Ist aber nur bei ersten Fahrt so passiert, wie im anderen Thread beschrieben mit kurzer Bib bzw. Hose und nicht regenfesten Socken.

Ansonsten bin ich aber mit beiden top zufrieden.


----------



## Django83 (28. Februar 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ist glaub ich nicht zielführend wegen dem Pedalgrip. Ich mach kein ausgesetztes Stolperbiken, sondern suche schon Trails die möglichst komplett flüssig zu fahren sind, aber bei Wanderwege gerät man ja zwangsläufig mal in ein schneefwld oder sowas. Die five ten Sohle bietet da schon nen guten Kompromiss aus grip auf und weg vom pedal. Da sind Adidas bikeschuhe oder eben so Zustiegsschuhe klar schlechter.


Kann ich so bestätigen, habe aber auch keine Vergleichswerte.


----------



## Helselot (28. Februar 2022)

Hat irgendwer einen Vergleich zwischen Five Ten Freerider und Impact? Brauche unbedingt Schuhe mit verstärkter Zehenkappe, da ich mir wegen zu wenig Schutz beim normalen Freerider schonmal den großen Zeh gebrochen habe. ): Der Impact schaut aber leider sehr wuchtig aus. Ich liebe einfach diese Oldschool Skateschuh-Silhouette vom Freerider. Schwierige Geschichte!  Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Helselot (28. Februar 2022)

Etnies lachen mich als Skater auch sehr an! (; Wie ist hier der Vergleich zum Five Ten Freerider? Hat bitte wer Vergleichswerte?  🙏 Vielen Dank!


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Februar 2022)

Helselot schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer einen Vergleich zwischen Five Ten Freerider und Impact? Brauche unbedingt Schuhe mit verstärkter Zehenkappe, da ich mir wegen zu wenig Schutz beim normalen Freerider schonmal den großen Zeh gebrochen habe. ): Der Impact schaut aber leider sehr wuchtig aus. Ich liebe einfach diese Oldschool Skateschuh-Silhouette vom Freerider. Schwierige Geschichte!  Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


Der alte Impact ohne "Pro" ist schon sehr wuchtig, der neuere Impact Pro ist auch noch deutlich schwerer, aber nicht mehr so krass wie die alten.
Ich hab mir diesen Sommer auch wieder mit meinen schönen alten ausgelatschten bequemen Freeridern ohne "Pro" die ersten beiden Zehen blau gefärbt, die lass ich jetzt also wohl oder übel weg.
Der Freerider Pro ist noch eine Zwischenmöglichkeit, nicht so massiv wie der Impact Pro, aber der Zehenschutz ist durchaus besser als beim alten Freerider. Die sind aber auch ganz anders geschnitten, ich musste da etwas größer kaufen, damit meine Zehen genug Platz haben.


----------



## fone (1. März 2022)

Den ganz alten Vans-Style Freerider fand ich fürchterlich, hab's vor 1000 Jahren mal eine Saison versucht. Den neuen Freerider Pro fahr ich immer noch gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImARallon (1. März 2022)

Helselot schrieb:


> Etnies lachen mich als Skater auch sehr an! (; Wie ist hier der Vergleich zum Five Ten Freerider? Hat bitte wer Vergleichswerte?  🙏 Vielen Dank!


Ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen den Etnies Culvert mid mit Michelin Sole und die Teile sind wirklich geil. Bin durch Phil Kmetz (Youtubevidoe über MTB-Schuhe von SkillsWithPhil 



) auf den Schuh aufmerksam geworden der ihn sehr geil fand. Müssen aber ne halbe bis ganze Größe größer gekauft werden, fallen klein aus. 

Ich habe mir die mit Klettverschluss in hell geholt. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/search?sSearch=etnis+culvert+mid


----------



## Pannemann (1. März 2022)

fahre die etnies seit 1 1/2 jahren?! mit michelin sohle, einziges manko sind für mich die schnürsenkel, aber die sind schnell getauscht. Zwei Winter überlebt, füße wurden auch nass ja, aber welcher schuh kann das schon komplett vermeiden. Vll ist er an den Zehen herum etwas enger und die Färse muss sich erst an den Schuh anpassen bzw andersrum, ansonsten ein Top Schuh mit sehr viel Grip und das Langlebig!


----------



## mujusan (2. März 2022)

Kann auch die neuen Afton Cooper empfehlen. Leider schwer in Deutschland zu bekommen. Grip find ich als einer der meistens Klick fährt super. Sind auch eher höher und guter Schutz für den Knöchel. Fallen aber auch sehr klein aus.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. März 2022)

Hab mir einen Five Ten Trailcross LT bestellt. Schuhgröße passt prinzipiell, aber meine Herren haben die eine komische, unbequeme Passform. Zehenbox schmal und flach, der Schuh ansonsten auch total Flach, schlechter Sitz am Fuß um die Ferse herum und total/eckig/kantig/hart. Ist ein ganz anderer Schuh von der Passform her im Vergleich zum Impact. 
Sehr schade, da ich was leichtes, dünnes für den Sommer hätte gut gebrauchen können. Was könnt ihr da denn als gripstarke Alternative empfehlen?


----------



## schmitr3 (8. März 2022)

Fahre den schon lange, der ist super für mich.


----------



## fone (8. März 2022)

Was meinst du mit "flach"?


----------



## xTr3Me (8. März 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "flach"?


Bauhöhe im Fersenbereich und auch bei den Zehen


----------



## IRONworkX (8. März 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab mir einen Five Ten Trailcross LT bestellt. Schuhgröße passt prinzipiell, aber meine Herren haben die eine komische, unbequeme Passform. Zehenbox schmal und flach, der Schuh ansonsten auch total Flach, schlechter Sitz am Fuß um die Ferse herum und total/eckig/kantig/hart. Ist ein ganz anderer Schuh von der Passform her im Vergleich zum Impact.
> Sehr schade, da ich was leichtes, dünnes für den Sommer hätte gut gebrauchen können. Was könnt ihr da denn als gripstarke Alternative empfehlen?


Hab seit Adidas die gleichen Probleme, Fiveten ist damit leider raus. Mir passen Vaude Moab und alle RideConcepts. Die haben nicht den Grip des Impact, aber für mich ausreichend.


----------



## fone (8. März 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bauhöhe im Fersenbereich und auch bei den Zehen


Danke, also "niedrig" und nicht "gerade"? Ich fand das bei den alten Freeridern so schlimm, dass die vorne gefühlt 3cm hochgebogen waren und nicht flach/gerade.


----------



## Fekl (8. März 2022)

Empfehlung für alle, die die alten 5.10 Freerider am bequemsten fanden: Leatt DBX 2.0. Absolut bequem und geräumig, ab und zu super günstig zu erwerben und top Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackangel320 (8. März 2022)

Fekl schrieb:


> Empfehlung für alle, die die alten 5.10 Freerider am bequemsten fanden: Leatt DBX 2.0. Absolut bequem und geräumig, ab und zu super günstig zu erwerben und top Grip.


Gleiche gilt für die Sourender von Oneal, nur nachteil super schwer.
Ich weiß schon warum ich Addidas nicht leiden kann, dass so viele auf diese Marke schwören werde ich wohl nie verstehen.


----------



## xrated (8. März 2022)

Das mit dem vorne flach habe ich leider bei fast allen Schuhen und zu schmal am Zehengelenk.
Ich sags immer wieder, die Schuhe werden nur nach Optik gebaut.
Hab meine alten Teva Links Schuhe schon 3x geklebt nachdem die mehrmals auseinander fielen, die anderen lachen schon. Aber hilft ja nix.


----------



## der Trixxer (8. März 2022)

Nachdem ich mir eingestanden habe das der Freerider pro zu schmal für meine Füße ist bin ich erst einen Leatt DBX 3.0 gefahren (super Schuh, breiter alls 5.10) und dann einen Ride concepts lifewire. Ein schöner breiter Schuh, guter Grip, stabile Sohle, günstig im Netz zu bekommen.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. März 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Danke, also "niedrig" und nicht "gerade"? Ich fand das bei den alten Freeridern so schlimm, dass die vorne gefühlt 3cm hochgebogen waren und nicht flach/gerade.


Vorne an der Zehe bauen sie auch recht flach ja. Die Impact sind da ganz anders gebaut. Ich persönlich ziehe aber eine gewisse Bewegungsfreiheit an den Zehen vor und mag es nicht, wenn der Schuh von oben auf die Zehen drückt, idR ist es dann ja die große Zehe, die bei mir seitlich /von oben gedrückt wird, wenn der Fuß vorne einfach zu spitz zuläuft. Die Grundform der Sohle beim Trailcross LT passt da ja, ist ziemlich ähnlich zu den Lowa Schuhen, die ich seit Ewigkeiten trage. Aber das Problem ist wie gesagt der Aufbau. 

Bin am grübeln ob ich den Schuhen doch eine Chance geben soll, in der Hoffnung, dass sich das kantige, eckige Gefühl gibt, wenn man sie mal einige Stunden am Fuß hat. Auf der anderen Seite.. sollte ein Schuh ja direkt vom ersten Moment an passen. Wäre mal cool, wenn Lowa Schuhe für Flatpedals bauen würde


----------



## Django83 (9. März 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vorne an der Zehe bauen sie auch recht flach ja. Die Impact sind da ganz anders gebaut. Ich persönlich ziehe aber eine gewisse Bewegungsfreiheit an den Zehen vor und mag es nicht, wenn der Schuh von oben auf die Zehen drückt, idR ist es dann ja die große Zehe, die bei mir seitlich /von oben gedrückt wird, wenn der Fuß vorne einfach zu spitz zuläuft. Die Grundform der Sohle beim Trailcross LT passt da ja, ist ziemlich ähnlich zu den Lowa Schuhen, die ich seit Ewigkeiten trage. Aber das Problem ist wie gesagt der Aufbau.
> 
> Bin am grübeln ob ich den Schuhen doch eine Chance geben soll, in der Hoffnung, dass sich das kantige, eckige Gefühl gibt, wenn man sie mal einige Stunden am Fuß hat. Auf der anderen Seite.. sollte ein Schuh ja direkt vom ersten Moment an passen. Wäre mal cool, wenn Lowa Schuhe für Flatpedals bauen würde


Fahre den Trailcross Mid Pro seit 1 1/2 Jahren und den GTX für den Winter seit letzten Herbst. Also so richtig viel gibt der sich nicht mehr. 

Den Trailcross LT wiederum würde ich gerne für den Sommer nutzen. Aber in 43 1/3 (Größe bei den anderen beiden) schluppe ich hinten raus, in 42 2/3 isser zu eng.  Deshalb nutze ich den Mid Pro dann auch im Sommer.


----------



## Blackangel320 (9. März 2022)

Kennt jemand die CUBE Schuhe GTY MAZE? Wie gut sind sie oder vielleicht jemand allgemine erfahrungen vom hören sagen?


----------



## xrated (9. März 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vorne an der Zehe bauen sie auch recht flach ja. Die Impact sind da ganz anders gebaut. Ich persönlich ziehe aber eine gewisse Bewegungsfreiheit an den Zehen vor und mag es nicht, wenn der Schuh von oben auf die Zehen drückt, idR ist es dann ja die große Zehe, die bei mir seitlich /von oben gedrückt wird, wenn der Fuß vorne einfach zu spitz zuläuft. Die Grundform der Sohle beim Trailcross LT passt da ja, ist ziemlich ähnlich zu den Lowa Schuhen, die ich seit Ewigkeiten trage. Aber das Problem ist wie gesagt der Aufbau.


welche Impact hast du?
Ich hab noch die erste Serie, die sind schon ziemlich massiv gebaut aber vorne massig Platz im Schuh.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> welche Impact hast du?
> Ich hab noch die erste Serie, die sind schon ziemlich massiv gebaut aber vorne massig Platz im Schuh.


Gute Frage. Die erste ist es nicht, die hatte ich davor. Die neueste Version ist es aber auch nicht. Würde e schätzen ca 3 bis 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## fone (10. März 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen den Etnies Culvert mid mit Michelin Sole und die Teile sind wirklich geil. Bin durch Phil Kmetz (Youtubevidoe über MTB-Schuhe von SkillsWithPhil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, jetzt hab ich auch mal die Etnies Culvert bestellt. Sind das eigentlich die Nachfolger der Marana Crank? Die hätte ich ja gerne gehabt.

Aktuell gibt es ja nur die Marana "Michelin", das scheinen aber normale Skateboard Marana mit neuer Sohle zu sein und die haben vermutlich keine steifere Sohle.
(Ach, hätte ich einfach mitbestellen sollen, zum angucken. )

Funktioniert das wie von Phil beschrieben: Schuhe geschürt lassen und nur den Klettverschluss auf und zu? Das fände ich sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (10. März 2022)

ich probier jetzt mal die Northwave Clan


----------



## 360Faceplant (11. März 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Crankbrothers Stamp im Vergleich zum Freerider Pro sammeln können?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach sachdienlichen Hinweise zur Passform in der Zehenbox und Grip. 🤙

Edit: Der Freerider kommt bei mir etwas zu schmal rüber...


----------



## ImARallon (11. März 2022)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Crankbrothers Stamp im Vergleich zum Freerider Pro sammeln können?
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach sachdienlichen Hinweise zur Passform in der Zehenbox und Grip. 🤙
> 
> Edit: Der Freerider kommt bei mir etwas zu schmal rüber...


Ich hatte die Stamp bis vor 2 Wochen. Cooler Schuh, fand ihn auch komfortabel aber vom Grip her nicht so geil, zum Etnies Culvert den ich jetzt fahre gar kein Vergleich.



fone schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich auch mal die Etnies Culvert bestellt. Sind das eigentlich die Nachfolger der Marana Crank? Die hätte ich ja gerne gehabt.
> 
> Aktuell gibt es ja nur die Marana "Michelin", das scheinen aber normale Skateboard Marana mit neuer Sohle zu sein und die haben vermutlich keine steifere Sohle.
> (Ach, hätte ich einfach mitbestellen sollen, zum angucken. )
> ...


Ja, funktioniert genau so. Die Schnürung geht nur ca. bis zum Mittelfuß und der Klett macht den Rest. Habe die Schuhe bisher einmal geschnürt, dann die Schnürsenkel in die Tasche auf der Lasche gepackt und seitdem öffne ich nur noch den Klett.


----------



## fone (11. März 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Stamp bis vor 2 Wochen. Cooler Schuh, fand ihn auch komfortabel aber vom Grip her nicht so geil, zum Etnies Culvert den ich jetzt fahre gar kein Vergleich.
> 
> 
> Ja, funktioniert genau so. Die Schnürung geht nur ca. bis zum Mittelfuß und der Klett macht den Rest. Habe die Schuhe bisher einmal geschnürt, dann die Schnürsenkel in die Tasche auf der Lasche gepackt und seitdem öffne ich nur noch den Klett.


Super! Danke!


----------



## gili89 (11. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> ich probier jetzt mal die Northwave Clan


Wenn du Schuhe mit viel Platz suchst, wirst aber eher enttäuscht sein. 
Und das Gripniveau ist auch nicht ganz auf Speci/510-Niveau.


----------



## loam (11. März 2022)

edit: stand oben ja schon was zu den stamp. sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (11. März 2022)

gili89 schrieb:


> Wenn du Schuhe mit viel Platz suchst, wirst aber eher enttäuscht sein.
> Und das Gripniveau ist auch nicht ganz auf Speci/510-Niveau.


oh, die wurden hier oft für breite Füße "beworben"


----------



## Blackangel320 (11. März 2022)

Ich lese hier immer nur zwei meinung 5.10 must have schuhe.....5.10 waren früher geiler...aber alle weigern sich scheinbar andere schuhe zu tragen xD


----------



## xTr3Me (12. März 2022)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer nur zwei meinung 5.10 must have schuhe.....5.10 waren früher geiler...aber alle weigern sich scheinbar andere schuhe zu tragen xD


Die Sohle ist halt "leider geil".


----------



## Blackangel320 (12. März 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Sohle ist halt "leider geil".


Lang lebe die VIelfalt. Die Sohlen von Leatt und O'Neal sind auch super. Ok, von Leatt wesentlich besser. Besten Schuhe die ich bisher probieren konnte. Waren leider nur zu klein und andern Ausverkauft sonst hätte ich behalten damals. . Aber ich verstehe schon, es ist halt am Ende des Tages geschmacks Sache. Ich werde z.b 5.10 niemals Probieren, dafür hasse ich Addidas einfach zu sehr xD Warum, wie viele schon hier sagten die 5.10 von Addidas lösen sich nach ner Zeit auf....das ist leider schon immer so bei Addidas gewesen und genau deswegen für mich niewieder Addidas.^^


----------



## xTr3Me (12. März 2022)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Lang lebe die VIelfalt. Die Sohlen von Leatt und O'Neal sind auch super. Ok, von Leatt wesentlich besser. Besten Schuhe die ich bisher probieren konnte. Waren leider nur zu klein und andern Ausverkauft sonst hätte ich behalten damals. . Aber ich verstehe schon, es ist halt am Ende des Tages geschmacks Sache. Ich werde z.b 5.10 niemals Probieren, dafür hasse ich Addidas einfach zu sehr xD Warum, wie viele schon hier sagten die 5.10 von Addidas lösen sich nach ner Zeit auf....das ist leider schon immer so bei Addidas gewesen und genau deswegen für mich niewieder Addidas.^^


Joa also ich hab das erste Adidas Flat-Pedal Modell (Irgendenein Terrex XYZ) das damals rausgebracht wurde im Einsatz und der Grip ist zwar fahrbar, aber dennoch gefühlt halb so gut wie mit den 5.10 Impact High. Die Sohle ist jetzt nach ca. 4000-5000km zerstört und der Grip entsprechend noch schlechter. Ich finde die Haltbarkeit beim Einsatz der RaceFace Atlas / Hope F20 mit ihren langen Pins durchaus brauchbar. Der Oberschuh schaut tatsächlich aus wie neu. Nur die originalen Schnürsenkel waren innerhalb einer Rekordzeit gerissen. Aber Leatt schaue ich mir auch mal an, wenn es da was brauchbares gibt


----------



## gili89 (12. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> oh, die wurden hier oft für breite Füße "beworben"


In Größe 42 hab ich:
NW Clan
Speci Roost

In 44 (weil Winterschuhe und klein geschnitten):
510 Freerider EPS

Ich hab nicht die breitesten Füße und merk von der Breite (vorne im Mittelfuß/Zehenbereich) da keinen Unterschied. Also viel Platz hab ich in keinem der Schuhe, fühl mich aber in allen 3 wohl. Der beste ist für mich der Speci, bester Grip und das Fußbett ist so geformt, dass es perfekt zu meinen Füßen passt.

Da hilft also eh nur probieren und im Zweifel zurückschicken.


----------



## der Trixxer (12. März 2022)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Lang lebe die VIelfalt. Die Sohlen von Leatt und O'Neal sind auch super. Ok, von Leatt wesentlich besser. Besten Schuhe die ich bisher probieren konnte. Waren leider nur zu klein und andern Ausverkauft sonst hätte ich behalten damals. . Aber ich verstehe schon, es ist halt am Ende des Tages geschmacks Sache. Ich werde z.b 5.10 niemals Probieren, dafür hasse ich Addidas einfach zu sehr xD Warum, wie viele schon hier sagten die 5.10 von Addidas lösen sich nach ner Zeit auf....das ist leider schon immer so bei Addidas gewesen und genau deswegen für mich niewieder Addidas.^^


Ich hatte erst 5.10., weil ich die beim Klettern gerne getragen habe. Allerdings gehörten die da noch nicht zu Adidas. Da ich mir eingestehen musste, dass es beim Klettern schon Sinn macht sehr enge Schuhe zu tragen, beim Biken das aber nicht so angenehm ist, habe ich mir Leatt DBX 3.0 gekauft. Auf meinen Reverse Escape Pedalen habe ich keinen Unterschied in Bezug auf Grip gespürt. Da ich aber immer noch nach Schuhen gesucht habe die im Zehenbereich breiter sind, bin ich jetzt bei Rideconcepts Lifewire gelandet. Sind breiter und der Grip passt auch. 
Wenn man Alu Pedale mit guten Grip (lange und viele Pins) fährt, hält doch eigentlich jeder Schuh, von Vans, fahr ich auf dem BMX und Dirtbike, bis Chucks oder eben MTB spezifische Schuhe.
Auf einem Plastik Pedal sieht das anders aus, vor allem wenn es nass ist. Datum fahre ich Plastik Pedale nur auf dem BMX und Dirtbike mit dem ich nur Pumptrack fahre.


----------



## fone (12. März 2022)

Ich hab das Gefühl ich brauche neue Schuhe für die Feierabendrunde. Gestern die adidas trailcross (altes Modell) nochmal genau angeschaut. Mist, die sehen eigentlich echt noch sehr gut aus.

Trotzdem habe ich gerade die Specialized Roost und Etnies Culvert Mid und Low Zuhause.
Die Sohle von Specialized Roost ist viel klebriger. Und der Schuh ist 200g leichter als der Culvert Mid.
Die Culvert Sohle ist recht hart und minimal klebrig. Im Vergleich dazu ist die Sohle der alten Etnies Marana (ohne Michelin Sohle) deutlich weicher aber 0 klebrig.

Leider fühlt sich die Sohle vom Roost unnötig dick an und der Schuh sieht aus manchen Perspektiven echt komisch aus.

Wie man sehen kann, hat der Roost deutlich mehr Freiheiten (Breite) für die Zehen, Etnies direkt nach dem Anziehen etwas knapp aber noch ok. Halbe Nummer größer wäre da auch nicht verkehrt.

Werde jetzt doch noch mal mit den Adidas los ziehen...

Zur Info:
(Alle Schuhe in us11 45 29cm)


----------



## Django83 (15. März 2022)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Lang lebe die VIelfalt. Die Sohlen von Leatt und O'Neal sind auch super. Ok, von Leatt wesentlich besser. Besten Schuhe die ich bisher probieren konnte. Waren leider nur zu klein und andern Ausverkauft sonst hätte ich behalten damals. . Aber ich verstehe schon, es ist halt am Ende des Tages geschmacks Sache. Ich werde z.b 5.10 niemals Probieren, dafür hasse ich Addidas einfach zu sehr xD Warum, wie viele schon hier sagten die 5.10 von Addidas lösen sich nach ner Zeit auf....das ist leider schon immer so bei Addidas gewesen und genau deswegen für mich niewieder Addidas.^^


Da kann ich dir nur entgegentreten. Meine 510 Trailcross Mid Pro halten seit gut 1 1/2 Jahren und 2.500 km.

Klar sind da Gebrauchsspuren, aber von auflösen kann da keine Rede sein.

Ähnlich bei nem Kumpel der den als LT fährt.


----------



## xrated (18. März 2022)

Also vorne sind die Northwave Clan schon relativ breit aber nur normal hoch. Mir passen die so knapp aber ok. Die Sohle ist sehr steif, schon wie bei einem Klickschuh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pistenbursche (18. März 2022)

Kann mir jemand einen Schuh empfehlen mit einer guten Sohle die massig Grip auf meinen Shimano Saint Tatzen gibt. Bin bis jetzt nur einen Schuh von Shimano mit der Vibram Sohle gefahren der mir sehr gut gefallen hat, nur die  Nippel von der Sohle lösen sich sehr schnell auf. Ach und möglichst breite Schlappen wegen meinen Plattfüssen.
Lg


----------



## Blackangel320 (18. März 2022)

Pistenbursche schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Schuh empfehlen mit einer guten Sohle die massig Grip auf meinen Shimano Saint Tatzen gibt. Bin bis jetzt nur einen Schuh von Shimano mit der Vibram Sohle gefahren der mir sehr gut gefallen hat, nur die  Nippel von der Sohle lösen sich sehr schnell auf. Ach und möglichst breite Schlappen wegen meinen Plattfüssen.
> Lg


Hi hab fast die selben und zwar die  PD GR 500.  O'Neal Slender Modelle, Leatt Flat 2-3 und bekannte von mir meint die 5.10....aber da ja breite Füße hast vergiss 5.10. Habe aber auch gute erfahrung aktuell mit Cube Schuhe gemacht. Es hängt glaube ich davon ab wie weit die Pins raus ragen.


----------



## der Trixxer (19. März 2022)

Pistenbursche schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Schuh empfehlen mit einer guten Sohle die massig Grip auf meinen Shimano Saint Tatzen gibt. Bin bis jetzt nur einen Schuh von Shimano mit der Vibram Sohle gefahren der mir sehr gut gefallen hat, nur die  Nippel von der Sohle lösen sich sehr schnell auf. Ach und möglichst breite Schlappen wegen meinen Plattfüssen.
> Lg


Ride Concepts Lifewire, gibt es zur Zeit sehr günstig zu kaufen. Sind breiter als die 5.10 Freeride Pro. Die 5.10 habe ich 1,5 Jahre gefahren, waren mir aber eigentlich zu eng im vorderen Bereich. Die Lifewire haben etwas weniger Grip, aber immer noch genug.


----------



## xrated (19. März 2022)

Auf PD-M828 hatte ich mit den Clan jetzt keine Probleme mit Grip, mit 510 sind sie natürlich auch nicht vergleichbar sondern mit GR7. Die Sohle ist echt hart, da merkt man sofort wenn mal der Socken ne Falte hat das es drückt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich damit mehr oder weniger Krämpfe in den Zehen habe.
Beim gehen sind die oben an den Knöchel auch nicht so angenehm weil es reibt, vor allem mit Wollsocken.
Von der Größe fallen die ziemlich normal aus, brauche also nicht 46 statt 44,5 wie bei Shimano sondern nur 45.

Edit: Auf einfachen billigen Plastikpedalen fehlt schon etwas mehr Grip, besonders wenn man im Sattel sitzt.


----------



## fone (21. März 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ride Concepts Lifewire, gibt es zur Zeit sehr günstig zu kaufen. Sind breiter als die 5.10 Freeride Pro. Die 5.10 habe ich 1,5 Jahre gefahren, waren mir aber eigentlich zu eng im vorderen Bereich. Die Lifewire haben etwas weniger Grip, aber immer noch genug.


Wie war das nochmal bei den Ride Concept mit der Größe? Fallen etwas größer aus als 5.10 oder?


----------



## der Trixxer (21. März 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal bei den Ride Concept mit der Größe? Fallen etwas größer aus als 5.10 oder?


Die RC sind auf jeden Fall vorne breiter als die 5.10 Freerider Pro, ich habe sie aber trotzdem eine halbe Nummer größer gekauft, da ich nicht wieder zu enge Schuhe wollte. 
Laut dem Test hier scheint die Größe 1:1 passen. 








						Ride Concepts Livewire Review
					

The Ride Concepts Livewire is a quality shoe that delivers an outstanding price to performance ratio. Don't let the subtle looks fool you, this shoe...




					www.outdoorgearlab.com
				



Habe aber auch Reviews gelesen, die zu einer Nummer Größe raten. Musst du wahrscheinlich ausprobieren.


----------



## xrated (21. März 2022)

ist das nicht eine Firma die aus den Ex MA von 510 entstanden ist? Wieso ist die Sohle weniger griffig?


----------



## gili89 (21. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Auf PD-M828 hatte ich mit den Clan jetzt keine Probleme mit Grip, mit 510 sind sie natürlich auch nicht vergleichbar sondern mit GR7. Die Sohle ist echt hart, da merkt man sofort wenn mal der Socken ne Falte hat das es drückt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich damit mehr oder weniger Krämpfe in den Zehen habe.
> Beim gehen sind die oben an den Knöchel auch nicht so angenehm weil es reibt, vor allem mit Wollsocken.
> Von der Größe fallen die ziemlich normal aus, brauche also nicht 46 statt 44,5 wie bei Shimano sondern nur 45.
> 
> Edit: Auf einfachen billigen Plastikpedalen fehlt schon etwas mehr Grip, besonders wenn man im Sattel sitzt.


die Clan grippen erst gut, wenn die Sohle mal "angefahren" bzw "angenagt" ist. 
Will man ultimativen Grip von Anfang an, führt an Speci oder 510 kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## xrated (21. März 2022)

hab die gebraucht gekauft, übrigens auch aus Linz 
Für richtiges shredden hab ich ja noch die alten Impact.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buddlersen (20. April 2022)

Hi,
Ich brauche auch Eure Schuhberatung.
Ich bin jahrelang den alten 5.10 Freerider, Shimano GR7 und nun NorthWave Tribe gefahren. Jetzt muss etwas anderes her, da mir immer öfter die Füße einschlafen (vertrage keinen Druck mehr auf dem Spann, der Tribe ist zwar breit, aber sehr eng) und die Zehengelenke schmerzen.
Könnte für das letztere Problem eine steifere Sohle helfen?
Welche Flatpedalschuhe sind eher steif?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2022)

GR7 ist steif. Freerider VXI war auch recht steif, Impact auch. Klickpedal Schuhe fahren


----------



## buddlersen (20. April 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Klickpedal Schuhe fahren


Da bin ich vom Kopf her noch nicht bereit für 😅


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2022)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Da bin ich vom Kopf her noch nicht bereit für 😅


Habs die Tage im Höllenstieg damit versucht, keine Empfehlung  !


----------



## sp00n82 (20. April 2022)

Der Freerider Pro ist auch recht steif, zumindest steifer als die Freerider ohne Pro.
Allerdings ist er etwas schmaler geschnitten, das musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## xalex (21. April 2022)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich brauche auch Eure Schuhberatung.
> Ich bin jahrelang den alten 5.10 Freerider, Shimano GR7 und nun NorthWave Tribe gefahren. Jetzt muss etwas anderes her, da mir immer öfter die Füße einschlafen (vertrage keinen Druck mehr auf dem Spann, der Tribe ist zwar breit, aber sehr eng) und die Zehengelenke schmerzen.
> Könnte für das letztere Problem eine steifere Sohle helfen?
> Welche Flatpedalschuhe sind eher steif?


Der Northwave Clan ist eher steif und auch recht geräumig geschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (22. April 2022)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob steifere Sohle bei Krämpfen hilft, würde mich aber auch interessieren.
Hatte vorher die total ausgenudelten Teva Links mit extra weicher Sohle und hatte zumindest nicht mehr Krämpfe als mit brettsteifen Impacts.


----------



## h00bi (5. Mai 2022)

Ich muss eh grade Kleinkram bestellen und dabei über die Oneal Pinned für 57€ gestolpert. Da dach ich mir ach komm, für 57€ nimmst mal ein Satz MTB Schuhe mit. Aktuell fahr ich mit meinen 08/15 Nike "sie dürfen auch dreckig werden" Sneaker.

Dann bin ich über diesen Thread gestolpert. Für n paar Euro mehr gibts ja scheinbar so manchen besseren Schuh. Schwanke zwischen dem Leatt DBX 2.0 für 63€ oder 510 Sleuth DLX für 72€
510 Primeblue kommt hier ja ziemlich mies weg.


----------



## gili89 (5. Mai 2022)

h00bi schrieb:


> Ich muss eh grade Kleinkram bestellen und dabei über die Oneal Pinned für 57€ gestolpert. Da dach ich mir ach komm, für 57€ nimmst mal ein Satz MTB Schuhe mit. Aktuell fahr ich mit meinen 08/15 Nike "sie dürfen auch dreckig werden" Sneaker.
> 
> Dann bin ich über diesen Thread gestolpert. Für n paar Euro mehr gibts ja scheinbar so manchen besseren Schuh. Schwanke zwischen dem Leatt DBX 2.0 für 63€ oder 510 Sleuth DLX für 72€
> 510 Primeblue kommt hier ja ziemlich mies weg.


Kauf dir lieber den: 








						MTB-Schuhe online kaufen | bike-components
					

Wähle aus einer riesigen Auswahl an MTB-Schuhen für Flat-Pedals oder Klickpedale! Wir haben Schuhe für Cross-Country, Trail, Enduro und andere MTB-Spielarten.




					www.bike-components.de
				




Mehr Grip geht kaum und auch sonst gibts an dem Schuh nix auszusetzen, wenn man normale Füße hat.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2022)

Wie ist der im Vergleich zum Freerider Pro? Bei dem hatte ich Bedenken wegen der Atmungsaktivität. Aber ist das beim Specialized besser?


----------



## gili89 (6. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie ist der im Vergleich zum Freerider Pro? Bei dem hatte ich Bedenken wegen der Atmungsaktivität. Aber ist das beim Specialized besser?


Hab den Freerider Pro nicht. Aber gibt den Speci mittlerweile in einer Canvas-Version, die sollte atmungsaktiver sein. Ich hatte auch bei >30°C keine Probleme mit der normalen Version. Aber gibt sicher "kühlere" Schuhe, keine Frage.


----------



## mansir05 (7. Mai 2022)

.


----------



## Dominik19xx (7. Mai 2022)

Sirman05 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte fragen, ob diese Schuhe https://www.maciag-offroad.de/five-...e-black-solar-red-grey-two-f17-sid119524.html kompatibel mit den Mallet DH von Crankbrothers sind. Es steht zwar, dass sie mit allen Click Pedalen kompatibel sind, aber um sicher zu gehen, frage ich nach.


Hast du den Thread Titeln gelesen?

"Schuhe für *Flat* Pedal" steht da...


----------



## mansir05 (7. Mai 2022)

oh, sry, ich lösche den mal


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Mai 2022)

Der speci 2fo roost hat leider auch eine enge Zehenbox. Oder fällt der viel zu klein aus? Laut tabelle müsste mit 42 passen, aber selbst bei 43 drückt der große Zeh unangenehm. Bei den Trailcross ist es noch schlimmer und da ist 44 eindeutig zu groß. 

Beim Freerider Pro ist die Zehenbox gut aber die Atmungsaktivität scheint zumindest beim Probetragen nicht so gut zu sein. Vielleicht sollte ich doch beim normale freerider bleiben.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Mai 2022)

Muss noch mal ein paar Worte zum Trailcross LT verlieren:
Ich wollte ihn ursprünglich zurück schicken, weil er sich einfach wenig bequem und eckig anfühlt, was primär am oberen Bereich liegt. Guten Komfort kann der Schuh nicht, aber nach ein paar Touren damit kann ich immerhin folgendes sagen:

Maximaler Grip dank bester Sohle
Schöne Steifigkeit, effizient und unterstützt den Grip, aber nicht zu hart um ein paar Meter zu laufen
Saugute Belüftung, bei <16-17°C wirds gar irgendwann kalt am Fuß
Den nicht so guten Komfort vergisst man weitestgehend und es fällt nur hier und da mal kurz auf, denke das gibt sich noch gar oder man gewöhnt sich halt daran
Wenn man ihn günstig kriegt, kann man den schon fahren. Gerade als Sommerschuh zum Bikestolpern ideal. Wer primär durch Felsengärten und Parks ballert dem würde ich aber was stabileres mit mehr Schutz empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keniji (13. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte den Trailcross LT in Frauenversion und den XT in Männerversion. LT ist unbequem wegen den Neoprenpolstern und die Frauenversion scheint länger auszufallen. Ob der Knöchelbereich enger ist und evtl deshalb die Neoprenkissen drückten kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Was ich sagen kann ist, dass mir die XT Variante viel bequemer war nur leider ist die Männerversion kürzer was zu einem eingeengten Zehenbereich Gefühl führt. Die Neoprenkissen beim Einstieg sind bei der XT Variante auch nicht so ausgeprägt und drücken daher nicht.
Bin normal Barfußschuhträgerin. Ich habe jetzt die XT Variante als Frauenversion bestellt, das sollte dann passen.
Die Trailcross Gore Tex Variante für nässere/kältere Jahreszeiten ist auch super und ich fahre derzeit noch damit in Ermangelung eines Sommerschuhpaares.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2022)

Finde die Zehenbox vom XT auch unangenehm eng. Die 44 beim GTX war mir aber zu groß. Dafür hat man halt Halt im Schuh, aber ein Freerider ist wesentlich bequemer und besser belüftet. Die Neoprensocke ist bei meinen dünnen Beinen auch zu labbrig. Kannst du mal Rückmeldung geben ob die XT-Frauenversion an den Stellen wirklich besser passt!?


----------



## Keniji (14. Mai 2022)

@Tabletop84 Jau. Gestern sind die Trailcross XT Frauenversion gekommen und die habe ich auch behalten in Gr. 40. Zwar hätte 39 1/3 auch so gepasst, war aber nicht ganz so bequem. 
Habe die 40 auch mit den dicken wasserdichten Socken probiert, alles bestens. Bin gleich damit los in den Wald gezogen. 😊


----------



## mtb-runner (22. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand die Adidas 5 ten ? Erfahrung ?


----------



## Grizzly71 (22. Mai 2022)

mtb-runner schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Adidas 5 ten ? Erfahrung ?


Gefühlt jeder 2te?


----------



## mtb-runner (22. Mai 2022)

ah okay - hab mich da nie dafür interessiert weil meine immer soweit iO waren. In dem Sinne …. dickes Bussi


----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. Mai 2022)

Ich bin jetzt gerade mit Freerider Pro unterwegs weil mir der normale Freerider immer viel zu breit war und ich den zuknallen musste, dass die Ösen in der Mitte aneinander standen. Von der Passform her find ich den Pro viel besser aber die Sohle ist mir zu steif und ich mag das Gefühl nicht. Hab immer das Gefühl nicht richtig auf dem Pedal zu stehen. Ist die Damen Version der normalen Freerider schmäler geschnitten? Dann wären die was für mich. Bis Größe 42 2/3 würde es die geben was genau meine wäre.


----------



## Blackangel320 (28. Mai 2022)

So ich habe mir mal trotz meines Hasses auf Addidas, 5.10 bestellt und bin mal gespannt. ^^


----------



## enzu (29. Mai 2022)

Hab nach dem Tip mal die Etnies Culvert probiert, toller Schuh, toller Grip. Klebte bombe auf den Trails aufm Geißkopf.
Eine Nummer größer passt ideal und ist auch bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Turner (30. Mai 2022)

Seit einigen Wochen fahr ich den Specialized 2FO Roost Flat. Für relativ kleines Geld ein toller Schuh, kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Die Meldungen zur engen Zehenbox kann ich für mich persönlich nicht bestätigen. Mir passt - bei einem mutmaßlichen Durchschnittsfuß - die selbe Größe wie bei Straßenschuhen sehr bequem.


----------



## Arazi (30. Mai 2022)

Habe seit einiger Zeit die Vaude AM Moab, konnte im Winter aber aus diversen Gründen nicht fahren. Jetzt war ich am vorletzten WE in Willingen auf dem Bike-Festival. War den ganzen Tag per Rad und zu Fuß unterwegs. Hatte mir eigentlich für den "Fußweg" leichte Jogging-Schuhe mitgenommen, dann aber völlig vergessen zu wechseln, weil die Vaudes so bequem waren. Ich kann sie nach wie vor empfehlen und habe es "dank" meiner Spreiz- und Senkfüße wirklich nicht einfach, bequeme Schuhe zu finden. Nur über die Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Roka1337 (30. Mai 2022)

War längere Zeit auf der Suche nach nem gutem Schuh, habe letztendlich mich für den neuen Endura MT500 Burner Flat entschieden. Hab es nicht bereut, bisher sehr bequemer fester Schuh- jede Menge Grip vorhanden und die drücken kein bisschen
Hab auch noch ein paar in schwarz Gr. 46 hier liegen wenn die jmd benötigt...


----------



## h00bi (3. Juni 2022)

Ich hab nun sehr viel probiert, Freerider, Freerider Canvas, Freerider Pro, Freerider Pro Canvas, 2FO Roost, 2FO Roost Canvas, Sleuth DLX, Sleuth DLX Canvas.

Ich habe generell ein großes Problem mit der thermoregulierung der Füße und brauche im Sommer unbedingt kühle Füße. Daher immer den Canvas dazu probiert.

Bei den Freerider hatte ich in den passenden Größen Probleme mit der Naht zwischen Kappe und Obermaterial. Ab 44 dann keine Probleme mehr, aber die 44 war einfach zu groß.

Der Freerider Pro war mir auf Höhe der Zehenballen zu schmal und die verwindungssteife Innensohle war unangenehm beim laufen.

Der 2FO Roost war mir im Knöchelbereich zu unangenehm.

Schlussendlich hab ich mich für den 5-10 Sleuth DLX Canvas entschieden. Er hat zwar nicht die ultragriffige Stealth S1 Sohle der Freerider sondern die "Stealth Phantom-Gummiaußensohle" aber klebt auch ganz okay.


----------



## Orby (3. Juni 2022)

h00bi schrieb:


> Schlussendlich hab ich mich für den 5-10 Sleuth DLX Canvas entschieden. Er hat zwar nicht die ultragriffige Stealth S1 Sohle der Freerider sondern die "Stealth Phantom-Gummiaußensohle" aber klebt auch ganz okay.


Mit dem kam ich gar nicht klar. Das Lederimitat hat mir trotz 5-7°C meine Sportsocken klatschnass gemacht innerhalb von 5min.


----------



## PeterFahrrad (3. Juni 2022)

Edit: Oops, falscher Thread habe gerade erst gesehen das es hier um Flat Pedals geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 360Faceplant (4. Juni 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Fizik Gravita Tensor sammeln können „vong Grip her“? Ich habe den jetzt mal nebenbei interessehalber  anprobiert und fand die Passform (für mich) super…


----------



## Blackangel320 (4. Juni 2022)

Addidas Five-Ten getragen und 2 Tage getest. Einen Tag mit gehen andern Tag beim biken. Ja, ich verstehe warum viele auf die Sole schwören und recht luftig und somit keine Schweißfüße. Aber das ist auch schon das Problem der hat Schuh kein schutz..oder kaum. Sogar Naht löste sich...muss man sich mal vorstellen....die verdammte Naht löste sich am zweiten Tag! Für mich eindeutig kaum vorteile..
Ehrlich gesagt ich wundere mich jetzt sogar noch mehr als zu vor das so viele auf Five Ten schwören.
Bei dem Tempo braucht man jedes Jahr zwei Schuhe oder je nach Bike art sogar mehrere.
Also nein danke, ich wußte schon vorher warum ich Addidas nicht mochte. Aber dachte geb mal der Marke noch mal eine Chance. Aber das ist unverschämt, für mich also Five Ten letzte mist.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juni 2022)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Addidas Five-Ten getragen und 2 Tage getest. Einen Tag mit gehen andern Tag beim biken. Ja, ich verstehe warum viele auf die Sole schwören und recht luftig und somit keine Schweißfüße. Aber das ist auch schon das Problem der hat Schuh kein schutz..oder kaum. Sogar Naht löste sich...muss man sich mal vorstellen....die verdammte Naht löste sich am zweiten Tag! Für mich eindeutig kaum vorteile..
> Ehrlich gesagt ich wundere mich jetzt sogar noch mehr als zu vor das so viele auf Five Ten schwören.
> Bei dem Tempo braucht man jedes Jahr zwei Schuhe oder je nach Bike art sogar mehrere.
> Also nein danke, ich wußte schon vorher warum ich Addidas nicht mochte. Aber dachte geb mal der Marke noch mal eine Chance. Aber das ist unverschämt, für mich also Five Ten letzte mist.


Es gibt Schuhe mit mehr (Impact, Freerider Pro) oder weniger (Freerider ohne Pro, Trailcross) Schutz.
Bei meinen FiveTens hat sich noch keine Naht gelöst, nach einiger Zeit aber gelegentlich mal teilweise die Sohle.
Und bei grippiger = weicher Sohle ist es auch klar, dass diese schneller verschleißt, als bei härteren Gegenparts. Das gängige Mittel dagegen ist der Einsatz von ShoeGoo, bevor der Verschleiß zu groß geworden ist. Oder halt regelmäßig neu kaufen, wer die Kohle übrig hat.


----------



## fresh-e (4. Juni 2022)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Fizik Gravita Tensor sammeln können „vong Grip her“? Ich habe den jetzt mal nebenbei interessehalber  anprobiert und fand die Passform (für mich) super…


Grip ist schon geringer als beim Freerider Pro. Besonders find ich aber wieviel direkter und weniger gedämpft die Sohle ist. Viel intensivers Feedback vom Pedal.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2022)

Matt Beer empfiehlt den Ride Concepts Tallac auf Pinkbike als Alternative zum Impact Pro.

Ich bin nach Jahren immer noch sehr angetan vom alten (nicht Adidas) Freerider XVI Elements. Besonders die starke Dämpfung ist bei einem Tag im Bikepark stempeln doch sehr angenehm! 
Die Sohle ist jetzt trotz vorher reichlich Shoegoo am rechten Schuh durch. Braucht jemand einen gut erhaltenen linken in 47 geschenkt gegen Porto?


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Juni 2022)

Fahre die Ride Concepts Lifewire und kann nicht klagen. Sind vorne etwas breiter als die Freeride Pro. Die waren mir zu schmal, 1,5 Jahre probiert haben sich leider nicht geweitet. War auch zufrieden mit den Leatt dbx 3.0.


----------



## h00bi (5. Juni 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Das Lederimitat


der Sleuth DLX *Canvas *hat kein Lederimitat.
Meinst du den normalen Sleuth DLX?


----------



## Orby (5. Juni 2022)

h00bi schrieb:


> der Sleuth DLX *Canvas *hat kein Lederimitat.
> Meinst du den normalen Sleuth DLX?


Glaube hast recht.


----------



## Schmalte (7. Juni 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit die Freerider Pro in die Wasch- oder Spülmaschine zu stecken?


----------



## Blackangel320 (7. Juni 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit die Freerider Pro in die Wasch- oder Spülmaschine zu stecken?


Schuhe in Wasch/spühlmaschiene?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmalte (7. Juni 2022)

Zur Spülmaschine gabs hier irgendwann mal einen Artikel. Würde aber lieber meine Waschmaschine nutzen...
Es geht vorallem darum den Geruch aus den Schuhen zu bekommen... #schwitzefußmitfußpilz


----------



## EarlyUp (7. Juni 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit die Freerider Pro in die Wasch- oder Spülmaschine zu stecken?



In die Waschmaschine stecken geht. Schnürsenkel und Innensohle raus, in ein Kissenüberzug stecken und bei max. 30°C waschen.


----------



## Schmalte (7. Juni 2022)

Danke dir. Wie schauts dann mit dem Geruch aus?


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. Juni 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Danke dir. Wie schauts dann mit dem Geruch aus?







zusätzlich hilft sowas ungemein. 
Ist vor allem einfacher als waschen.


----------



## Schmalte (7. Juni 2022)

Sorry, ich hatte mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mir gehts eher darum, ob das Waschen die Vielzahl der Bakterien und damit die Gerüche vollständig beseitigt.
Deo benutze ich ja im Alltag auch (zB unter dem Arm). Trotzdem dusche ich regelmäßig


----------



## EarlyUp (7. Juni 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hatte mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mir gehts eher darum, ob das Waschen die Vielzahl der Bakterien und damit die Gerüche vollständig beseitigt.
> Deo benutze ich ja im Alltag auch (zB unter dem Arm). Trotzdem dusche ich regelmäßig



Das kommt auf den Grad der Verschmutzung an und welches Waschmittel du nimmst. Normalerweise riechen danach die Schuhe frisch, also wie die Wäsche die man aus der Waschmaschine holt.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (7. Juni 2022)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Grad der Verschmutzung an und welches Waschmittel du nimmst. Normalerweise riechen danach die Schuhe frisch, also wie die Wäsche die man aus der Waschmaschine holt.


Ja, bis sie das erste mal wieder Betriebstemperatur erreichen...


----------



## Schmalte (7. Juni 2022)

Das wollte ich wissen. Was hilft denn langfristig gegen Geruch? Natronbad?


----------



## EarlyUp (7. Juni 2022)

Es ist ja schwer einzuschätzen wie stark die Schuhe riechen. Leg die Schuhe in eine Essig Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (7. Juni 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Das wollte ich wissen. Was hilft denn langfristig gegen Geruch? Natronbad?


Kommt drauf an. Wenn die Schuhe so einen erbärmlichen modrigen Geruch haben weil man sie mal im Regen über Stunden oder gar Tage an hatte dann hilft da gar nix mehr. Ebenso wenn sie stinken weil man sie mal Barfuss getragen hat. Gegen alles andere hilft die Waschmaschine schon aber wunder darf man sich keine erwarten. Hab von Essig bis Vanish Oxi usw. schon vieles probiert.


----------



## Sesta (7. Juni 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Wenn die Schuhe so einen erbärmlichen modrigen Geruch haben weil man sie mal im Regen über Stunden oder gar Tage an hatte dann hilft da gar nix mehr.


Dann kann Einfrieren (Tiefkühlschrank für 2-3 Tage) noch helfen

Waschmaschine klappt super mit den Freeridern. Nur das Trocknen dauern bei den Dingern ewig. Wasser und Freerider geht irgendwie nicht gut zusammen.


----------



## Orby (7. Juni 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Das wollte ich wissen. Was hilft denn langfristig gegen Geruch? Natronbad?


Ich nutze sehr oft diese zwei








						Collonil Schuhdeo & Reinigung Sneaker Inside für Sneaker | Collonil
					

Frische für den Innenschuh! Entdecken Sie die Wirksamkeit von Collonil Schuhdeo Sneaker Inside für ein frisch-dynamisches Tragegefühl in Turnschuhen!




					www.collonil.com
				












						Schuhdeo Limone | Collonil SHOE DEO GREEN LEMON
					

Wirksames Schuhdeo mit Limonen-Duft Collonil SHOE DEO GREEN LEMON




					schuhfuzzi.de
				




Macht aber nur Sinn wenn man seine Schuhe trocknet wenn sie feucht waren
Sonst wische ich sie innen und außen auch mit Wasser und Sportwaschmittel ab. 
Die oberen Sprays nutze ich aber nicht erst wenn es zu spät ist sondern regelmäßig bereits wenn die Schuhe neu sind.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Juni 2022)

Im Alltag nutze ich gerne die Sketchers-Schuhe. Die sind sogar explizit für die Waschmaschine freigegeben. Empfinde ich als äußerst angenehm, gerade bei Sommerschuhen. Ansonsten schmeiße ich sämtliche Fahrradschuhe ab und an mit einem Waschprogram mit wenig Trommelbewegung (Wolle zB, ohne Schleudern) rein. Bislang hat jede Sohle so früh aufgegeben, dass das Obermaterial am Verschleißende der Sohle noch weitestgehend "wie neu" war.


----------



## phaenomenon (8. Juni 2022)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Addidas Five-Ten getragen und 2 Tage getest. Einen Tag mit gehen andern Tag beim biken. Ja, ich verstehe warum viele auf die Sole schwören und recht luftig und somit keine Schweißfüße. Aber das ist auch schon das Problem der hat Schuh kein schutz..oder kaum. Sogar Naht löste sich...muss man sich mal vorstellen....die verdammte Naht löste sich am zweiten Tag! Für mich eindeutig kaum vorteile..
> Ehrlich gesagt ich wundere mich jetzt sogar noch mehr als zu vor das so viele auf Five Ten schwören.
> Bei dem Tempo braucht man jedes Jahr zwei Schuhe oder je nach Bike art sogar mehrere.
> Also nein danke, ich wußte schon vorher warum ich Addidas nicht mochte. Aber dachte geb mal der Marke noch mal eine Chance. Aber das ist unverschämt, für mich also Five Ten letzte mist.


Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Schuhen und würde gerne was anderes als Five Ten probieren. Mein letztes Paar 5/10 war zwar ok, Grip super, aber einfach viel zu schneller Verschleiß. Sohle war komplett durch und -hey nein- ich bin kein daily driver, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde den Preis für solch ein paar einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.

Kann mir jemand aus folgenden Modellen einen empfehlen ?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/Hummvee-Flat-Pedal-MTB-Schuhe-p87437/?v=127599-pebble
Endura Humvee Flat Pedal MTB Schuhe (99 €)
Ride Concepts Men's Livewire (71 €)
Vaude Unisex Moab Mid STX (99 €)
Vaude AM Moab tech (85 €)
Endura MT500 Burner Flat (115 €)

Bin gespannt...


----------



## EarlyUp (8. Juni 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Schuhen und würde gerne was anderes als Five Ten probieren. Mein letztes Paar 5/10 war zwar ok, Grip super, aber einfach viel zu schneller Verschleiß. Sohle war komplett durch und -hey nein- ich bin kein daily driver, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde den Preis für solch ein paar einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Kann mir jemand aus folgenden Modellen einen empfehlen ?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/Hummvee-Flat-Pedal-MTB-Schuhe-p87437/?v=127599-pebble
> ...



Vaude finde ich gut. Habe beide, Moab Tech und den STX. der STX ist ja eher etwas für die kältere und nasse Jahreszeit. der Moab Tech kann aber auch recht lange den Regen abweisen. Grip ist ok, aber nicht auf dem Level wie die 5/10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelevra2011 (8. Juni 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit die Freerider Pro in die Wasch- oder Spülmaschine zu stecken?


Gibt da so ein sagrotan Hygiene Sport Waschmittel gedöns bei DM 
Das könntest mal probieren


----------



## der Trixxer (9. Juni 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Schuhen und würde gerne was anderes als Five Ten probieren. Mein letztes Paar 5/10 war zwar ok, Grip super, aber einfach viel zu schneller Verschleiß. Sohle war komplett durch und -hey nein- ich bin kein daily driver, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde den Preis für solch ein paar einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Kann mir jemand aus folgenden Modellen einen empfehlen ?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/Hummvee-Flat-Pedal-MTB-Schuhe-p87437/?v=127599-pebble
> ...


Wir schon geschrieben ich kann den Ride Concepts Lifewire empfehlen. Und auch noch den Leatt dbx 3.0. Den fahre ich auch, ist ein bißchen schmäler vorne als der Ride Concepts. Meine Frau ist begeistert vom Leatt dbx 3.0 in der Frauen Version. Vorher sind wir beide den Freeride Pro gefahren, der ist mir aber zu schmal geschitten. Auch meiner Frau war der 5.10 in der Frauen Version eigentlich zu eng, hat sie jetzt bemerkt als sie den Leatt gekauft hat.


----------



## fone (9. Juni 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Wenn die Schuhe so einen erbärmlichen modrigen Geruch haben weil man sie mal im Regen über Stunden oder gar Tage an hatte dann hilft da gar nix mehr. Ebenso wenn sie stinken weil man sie mal Barfuss getragen hat. Gegen alles andere hilft die Waschmaschine schon aber wunder darf man sich keine erwarten. Hab von Essig bis Vanish Oxi usw. schon vieles probiert.



Meine Schuhe, die ich in Alaska anhatte und die im Sumpf (Bären-, Elch- und Karibu-Toilette) auch mal vollgelaufen sind, waren mit nichts mehr zu retten. Diverse Hardcore-Mittelchen und mehrere Durchgänge in der Waschmaschine waren wirkungslos. Selbst ein Winter auf dem Balkon hat nichts an dem Geruch nach Katzenpisse geändert.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (9. Juni 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Meine Schuhe, die ich in Alaska anhatte und die im Sumpf (Bären-, Elch- und Karibu-Toilette) auch mal vollgelaufen sind, waren mit nichts mehr zu retten. Diverse Hardcore-Mittelchen und mehrere Durchgänge in der Waschmaschine waren wirkungslos. Selbst ein Winter auf dem Balkon hat nichts an dem Geruch nach Katzenpisse geändert.


Dafür muss man nicht so weit reisen. War mal mit einem Paar recht neuen Schuhen ein Kletterwochenende Campen und wir sind 4 Tage im Regen gesessen. So viel dass die Schuhe eine 4 Tage durchgehen nass waren und ich hatte natürlich nur 1 Paar. Die hatten eine Geruch der mir selbst im stehen wenn ich sie an hatte in die Nase gestiegen ist. Unerträglich. Chlorlösung, 3 Tage Sonnenschein auf dem Balkon, Vanish, Waschmaschine mit 90°, Tiefkühltruhe, innensohle austauschen. Alles sinnlos.


----------



## phaenomenon (9. Juni 2022)

Hat evtl. jemand unter euch positiven Erfahrungen mit "günstigeren" Schuhen gemacht, die sich durchaus im MTB-Sport einsetzen lassen, sprich eine gute griffige möglichst weiche Sohle für Flat-Pedal-Pins bieten als auch einen stabilen Halt? Ich meine so um die 50 € Preisklasse, egal ob es Skater-Schuhe, Golferschuhe, oder Anglerschuhe sind   da muss es doch was geben? Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass meine diversen Paar Converse All Stars (Chucks) einen verdammt guten Grip auf den Flat Pedals bieten, ich würde sogar behaupten bessere Haftung als meine Five Ten ! Aber die Chucks sind halt nur Stoffschuhe und bieten keine Stabilität fürs Fußgelenk und einen stabilen Halt. Ähnlich wie die Chucks gibts vielleicht den einen anderen oder Skateschuh, oder Outdoor-Running Schuhe, oder ... der evtl. beide Eigenschaften gut abdeckt?

kennt jemand solche Schuhe, der sich super auch für MTB Trails / Bikeparks einsetzen lässt und nicht mehr als 60€ kostet? bin gespannt!


----------



## gili89 (9. Juni 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Hat evtl. jemand unter euch positiven Erfahrungen mit "günstigeren" Schuhen gemacht, die sich durchaus im MTB-Sport einsetzen lassen, sprich eine gute griffige möglichst weiche Sohle für Flat-Pedal-Pins bieten als auch einen stabilen Halt? Ich meine so um die 50 € Preisklasse, egal ob es Skater-Schuhe, Golferschuhe, oder Anglerschuhe sind   da muss es doch was geben? Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass meine diversen Paar Converse All Stars (Chucks) einen verdammt guten Grip auf den Flat Pedals bieten, ich würde sogar behaupten bessere Haftung als meine Five Ten ! Aber die Chucks sind halt nur Stoffschuhe und bieten keine Stabilität fürs Fußgelenk und einen stabilen Halt. Ähnlich wie die Chucks gibts vielleicht den einen anderen oder Skateschuh, oder Outdoor-Running Schuhe, oder ... der evtl. beide Eigenschaften gut abdeckt?
> 
> kennt jemand solche Schuhe, der sich super auch für MTB Trails / Bikeparks einsetzen lässt und nicht mehr als 60€ kostet? bin gespannt!


speiseeis roost 2fo flat gibts öfter mal um 60€: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...=845000727-black-slate-42&delivery_country=AT
da braucht man mMn dann nicht mehr bei Nicht-Bikeschuhen suchen


----------



## Grizzly71 (9. Juni 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Hat evtl. jemand unter euch positiven Erfahrungen mit "günstigeren" Schuhen gemacht, die sich durchaus im MTB-Sport einsetzen lassen, sprich eine gute griffige möglichst weiche Sohle für Flat-Pedal-Pins bieten als auch einen stabilen Halt? Ich meine so um die 50 € Preisklasse, egal ob es Skater-Schuhe, Golferschuhe, oder Anglerschuhe sind   da muss es doch was geben? Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass meine diversen Paar Converse All Stars (Chucks) einen verdammt guten Grip auf den Flat Pedals bieten, ich würde sogar behaupten bessere Haftung als meine Five Ten ! Aber die Chucks sind halt nur Stoffschuhe und bieten keine Stabilität fürs Fußgelenk und einen stabilen Halt. Ähnlich wie die Chucks gibts vielleicht den einen anderen oder Skateschuh, oder Outdoor-Running Schuhe, oder ... der evtl. beide Eigenschaften gut abdeckt?
> 
> kennt jemand solche Schuhe, der sich super auch für MTB Trails / Bikeparks einsetzen lässt und nicht mehr als 60€ kostet? bin gespannt!


Reduziert bekommst du in der Preisklasse auch "günstige" Bike-Schuhe
z.B. Etnies


----------



## fone (9. Juni 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Hat evtl. jemand unter euch positiven Erfahrungen mit "günstigeren" Schuhen gemacht, die sich durchaus im MTB-Sport einsetzen lassen, sprich eine gute griffige möglichst weiche Sohle für Flat-Pedal-Pins bieten als auch einen stabilen Halt? Ich meine so um die 50 € Preisklasse, egal ob es Skater-Schuhe, Golferschuhe, oder Anglerschuhe sind   da muss es doch was geben? Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass meine diversen Paar Converse All Stars (Chucks) einen verdammt guten Grip auf den Flat Pedals bieten, ich würde sogar behaupten bessere Haftung als meine Five Ten ! Aber die Chucks sind halt nur Stoffschuhe und bieten keine Stabilität fürs Fußgelenk und einen stabilen Halt. Ähnlich wie die Chucks gibts vielleicht den einen anderen oder Skateschuh, oder Outdoor-Running Schuhe, oder ... der evtl. beide Eigenschaften gut abdeckt?
> 
> kennt jemand solche Schuhe, der sich super auch für MTB Trails / Bikeparks einsetzen lässt und nicht mehr als 60€ kostet? bin gespannt!


Beliebige Skateschuhe gehen wunderbar. Da gibts auch billige.
Chucks sind die ungeeignetsten Schuhe zum Radfahren, die ich mit vorstellen kann, neben Espandrillos, aber auch damit sind Leute unterwegs.

Der Grund warum ich damals von Skateschuhen auf Bikeschuhe umgestiegen bin, war die steifere Sohle bei den Bikeschuhen. Besser für harte Einschläge beim DH-Fahren.

Und außerdem soll man mit eine steiferen Sohle auch effektiver Vortrieb erzeugen können, aber das ist nicht mein Fachgebiet.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juni 2022)

Shimano ist auch oft so günstig und der grip auf dem pedal stimmt. Beim laufen ist er nicht so gut weil zumindest die älteren modelle glaub eine geringere Profitiefe als five ten haben. Also nix für bikebergsteigen aber ok für bikepark. Der normale freerider ist auch sehr günstig und relativ atmungsaktiv sowie griffig. Nur die Sohle ist nicht so steif, gefällt mir aber besser als die trailcross Modelle, wegen deren Keilform und der Steifigkeit verliert man irgendwie das Gefühl vom Pedal.


----------



## phaenomenon (9. Juni 2022)

danke für eure Meinungen. Ich werde mich mal umsehen was ich so finde und vielleicht glücklich werde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (9. Juni 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Beliebige Skateschuhe gehen wunderbar. Da gibts auch billige.
> Chucks sind die ungeeignetsten Schuhe zum Radfahren, die ich mit vorstellen kann, neben Espandrillos, aber auch damit sind Leute unterwegs.
> 
> Der Grund warum ich damals von Skateschuhen auf Bikeschuhe umgestiegen bin, war die steifere Sohle bei den Bikeschuhen. Besser für harte Einschläge beim DH-Fahren.
> ...


Die Wadeln werden nicht so schnell müde beim bergab geballer mit Steiger Sohle. War auch Jahrzehnte von Sksteschuhe überzeugt und fand selbst den Freerider zu hart und bockig aber der Vorteil ist doch deutlich. 
Das einzige mit dem ich auch jetzt wo ich älter werde nicht zurecht kommen werde sind Radler Hosen. Dieses ständige Gefühl ich hätte mir in die Buxe geschissen und die Temperatur an den Eiern geht einfach gar nicht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Juni 2022)

Arazi schrieb:


> Habe seit einiger Zeit die Vaude AM Moab, konnte im Winter aber aus diversen Gründen nicht fahren. Jetzt war ich am vorletzten WE in Willingen auf dem Bike-Festival. War den ganzen Tag per Rad und zu Fuß unterwegs. Hatte mir eigentlich für den "Fußweg" leichte Jogging-Schuhe mitgenommen, dann aber völlig vergessen zu wechseln, weil die Vaudes so bequem waren. Ich kann sie nach wie vor empfehlen und habe es "dank" meiner Spreiz- und Senkfüße wirklich nicht einfach, bequeme Schuhe zu finden. Nur über die Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nicht viel sagen.


Hat der Moab AM (stx) eher ne weiche Sohle oder ne steife Sohle?


----------



## Arazi (10. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hat der Moab AM (stx) eher ne weiche Sohle oder ne steife Sohle?



N'Abend,
ich würde einmal sagen, weder noch. Dieser Testbericht trifft es m.E. ganz gut: https://ebike-mtb.com/vaude-am-moab-schuhe-test/


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Juni 2022)

Arazi schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> ich würde einmal sagen, weder noch. Dieser Testbericht trifft es m.E. ganz gut: https://ebike-mtb.com/vaude-am-moab-schuhe-test/


Danke dir🙂 bin allerdings genauso schlau wie vorher😃
Kannst du den Schuh in der Hand "knicken" oder isser dafür zu steif?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (11. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal aus Interesse an neuem für den Etnies Culvert entschieden. Ist im Gegensatz zum Freerider sausteif. Steifer als ein Freerider Pro würd ich sagen. Das kuriose ist die Sohle fühlt sich beim greifen und am Boden überhaupt nicht griffig an, wenn man dann aber auf die Pedale steigt ist es der Wahnsinn. Ich muss die Füße beim absteigen aktiv von den Pins runter ziehen. Wie eine Art Mini-Click Pedale. Pedale sind die One Up Compostie.


----------



## fjoldor (11. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Danke dir🙂 bin allerdings genauso schlau wie vorher😃
> Kannst du den Schuh in der Hand "knicken" oder isser dafür zu steif?


Hab den Moab AM, max geknickt. Finde ihn komfortabel


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Juni 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit die Freerider Pro in die Wasch- oder Spülmaschine zu stecken?


Das beste Mittel gegen stinkende Schuhe ist, es gar nicht erst so weit kommen zu lassen.  

Also wenn die Schuhe tatsächlich nass geworden sind, zuhause dann gleich Zeitungspapier reinstopfen. Und ich habe mir auch einen günstigen Schuhtrockner gekauft, der die Schuhe von immen wärmt und damit bei der Trocknung hilft (der soll auch noch UV-Strahlung haben, ob das wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht sagen).

Bei Schuhen ohne großartig viel Polsterung außenrum (wie die Freerider Pro) wird ja größtenteils nur die Innensohle anfangen zu stinken. Die ist manchmal eingelegt, manchmal eingeklebt, kann man aber immer irgendwie rausnehmen und waschen. Da kann man dann gerne auch etwas gröber vorgehen, bis da mal kein Dreck mehr rauskommt, dauert es eine Weile (ok, eigentlich kommt da _immer_ noch weiterer Dreck raus, egal, wie lange man wäscht).
Ich weiß nicht, was in den Schuhdeos drin ist, aber es gibt Flecken- und Geruchsentferner, die die stinkenden Substanzen auffressen, da kann man auch immer mal wieder großzügig die Schuhe innen damit behandeln.
Funktioniert auch bei Protektoren, Wunderdinge darf man aber nicht erwarten...

Isopropanol hab ich auch schon benutzt, das dürfte auch recht zuverlässig die Vermehrung der Bakterien verhindern/aufhalten. Den Gestank selbst bekommt man damit nicht weg, aber es entsteht erstmal kein neuer. Das Prinzip der Tiefkühltruhe ist da ein ganz ähnliches, das beseitigt auch nicht den Gestank, es verhindert nur das weitere Wachstum der dafür verantwortlichen Bakterien (übrigens auch der Bakterien in der Trinkblase, also ab ins Gefrierfach mit der direkt nach der Tour!).


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Juni 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das beste Mittel gegen stinkende Schuhe ist, es gar nicht erst so weit kommen zu lassen.
> 
> Also wenn die Schuhe tatsächlich nass geworden sind, zuhause dann gleich Zeitungspapier reinstopfen. Und ich habe mir auch einen günstigen Schuhtrockner gekauft, der die Schuhe von immen wärmt und damit bei der Trocknung hilft (der soll auch noch UV-Strahlung haben, ob das wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht sagen).
> 
> ...


Ich ergänze noch Natronpulver


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Juni 2022)

fjoldor schrieb:


> Hab den Moab AM, max geknickt. Finde ihn komfortabel
> Anhang anzeigen 1495935


Danke dir 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (11. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich ergänze noch Natronpulver
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1496025


Oder gleich Waschsoda.
Das Waschsoda ist ein extrem guter Schmutzlöser, nochmal eine Ecke besser als Natron, quasi dessen großer Bruder (Na2CO3 vs. NaHCO3).

Die Innsensohlen kann man dann z.B. auch in eine Sodalauge einlegen, das dürfte eigentlich kein Bakterium überleben. Die Lauge wird dann auch sehr sehr trübe vom gelösten Dreck, die Innensohlen muss man aber weiterhin "ausbürsten", um auch den tiefer liegenden Dreck raus zu bekommen.

Etwas Vorsicht ist geboten bei Waschsoda, das ist sehr stark fettlösend, wenn man bei sowas empfindliche Haut hat, sollte man die Lauge lieber nur mit Handschuhen verwenden.
Weiterhin kann die Lauge auch auf Textilien weiße Flecken hinterlassen, wenn das Kleidungsstück da längere Zeit drin liegt. Die gehen mit normalen Waschen dann nicht raus, da muss man dann mit einer Säure ran, wie z.B. Essig.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (11. Juni 2022)

Hier war gestern mal die Frage nach alternativen zu flat Pedal Schuhen. 
Ich bin ab und zu mit meinen vans am radeln, die haben auch sehr gut grip. 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher wie lange die das überleben 😅


----------



## Arazi (20. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Danke dir🙂 bin allerdings genauso schlau wie vorher😃
> Kannst du den Schuh in der Hand "knicken" oder isser dafür zu steif?



N'abend,
sorry für die späte Antwort, aber ich hatte Deine Frage irgendwie überlesen.
Wie es der Kollege auf dem Bild schon demonstriert hatte, so lässt der der Halbschuh ebenfalls mühelos mit der Hand knicken. Auch ansonsten ist der Schuh absolut bequem. Ich hatte ja zuerst bedenken, weil die Schuhlasche beim ersten Anprobieren etwas unangenehm gedrückt hatte, aber das hatte sich nach der ersten Benutzung ruckzuck erledigt.
Schöne Grüße,
Chris


----------



## nahazz (20. Juni 2022)

Habe mir für 55€ die Speiseeis 2FO Roost Flat Schuhe gegönnt. Die Schuhe wurden hier öfters empfohlen. 

In Verbindung mit OneUp Composite pedalen Wahnsinn. Für mich deutlich besser als 5.10 Freerider Pro.


----------



## S.Turner (22. Juni 2022)

nahazz schrieb:


> Habe mir für 55€ die Speiseeis 2FO Roost Flat Schuhe gegönnt. Die Schuhe wurden hier öfters empfohlen.
> 
> In Verbindung mit OneUp Composite pedalen Wahnsinn. Für mich deutlich besser als 5.10 Freerider Pro.



Fahr die Schuhe auf den OneUp Alu, den super Grip kann ich bestätigen. 

Für den vergleichsweise schmalen Taler ist der 2FO Roost echt ein feiner Schuh. 
Hab meinen ungetragen aus Kleinanzeigen, P/L ist super.


----------



## loam (22. Juni 2022)

Jap, der Roost is schon super !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django83 (29. Juni 2022)

Falls jemand sucht, habe einen 30km alten FiveTen Trailcross Mid Pro in grün Gr. 44 abzugeben. Leider etwas zu groß für mich. Schreibt mich einfach per PN an.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Juli 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Jap, der Roost is schon super !


War bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl, aber im Vergleich zum Freerider Pro ist durch die leicht keilförmige Sohle das Gefühl fürs Pedal etwas schlechter. Ansonsten hätte ich den leiber gehabt als den Plastikbomber. Leider passt er meinen Füßen auch nicht so gut wie der five ten und er fällt sehr klein aus.


----------



## mhedder (11. Juli 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe heute gerade den 5.10 Freerider Pro bekommen und der ist für meinen Fuß leider zu schmal geschnitten. 
Kann mir jemand eine Alternative empfehlen, die etwas mehr Platz für einen breiten Vorderfuß bietet?
Habe hier gerade schon gelesen, dass der Pro im Verhältnis zum normalen Freerider schmaler sein soll. Keine Ahnung wie sich der Schnitt da in den letzten Jahren geändert hat, aber bei meinen alten Freeridern, die jetzt ca. 10 Jahre alt sind, passt mein Fuß ganz gut rein.

Es sind auch gern andere Marken willkommen.

Besten Dank schonmal. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## JanEk90 (12. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

aktuell den 5.10 Freerider normal & Pro in 46 2/3 zur Anprobe da, leider für meine Füße einfach eine zu schmale Leiste. 
Gibt es einen Schuh mit ausgewiesen breiterer Leiste? 

Bei Klickies fahre ich einen Lake, aber die haben nur ein Modell für Flatpedals und der ist nicht so easy in DE zu bekommen. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp? 

Auch gerne lokal, Köln/Düsseldorf/Bonn. 

Danke!


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juli 2022)

Der specialized roost 2fo ist etwas breiter geschnitten. Vor allem an der Ferse hatte der bei mir weniger halt. Aber wirklich breit ist er glaub eher nicht. Die Größen fallen auch eher klein aus. Trage normalerweise immer so 42-43, bei dem hat erst 44 gepasst.


----------



## h00bi (24. Juli 2022)

h00bi schrieb:


> Ich habe generell ein großes Problem mit der thermoregulierung der Füße und brauche im Sommer unbedingt kühle Füße. Daher immer den Canvas dazu probiert.
> 
> 
> Schlussendlich hab ich mich für den 5-10 Sleuth DLX Canvas entschieden


Nach einigen Ausfahrten muss ich leider sagen, dass mir die Sleuth DLX Canvas viel zu warm sind.
Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sind die Füße schon unangenehm warm, bevor ich aus der Wohnung in den Fahrradkeller gelaufen bin.
Unterwegs in den Pausen würd ich sie am liebsten ausziehen um abzukühlen.
Ich fahre jetzt wieder in meinen 0815 Asics Latschen, die sind schon luftig weil sie fast auseinander fallen.

Vielleicht lass ich in die Sleuth ein paar Löcher stanzen für bessere Kühlung.
Selbst bei 8 Grad in CZ waren sie für mein Empfinden nichtmal kalt.


----------



## Nullin_ger (31. Juli 2022)

@mhedder habe auch eher breite Füße, adidas Superstar zb kann ich nicht tragen, drücken vorne seitlich einfach zu sehr. 

Habe den Etnies Marana hier, die Michelin Sohlen sind einfach bombig, den nutze ich für Touren auf den local trails hier.








						Marana - MTB Schuhe
					

Für Komfort und Leistung sorgen die gepolsterte Zunge und der Schaft, die Pro Foam 1 Polyurethan-Einlegesohle und die durchgehenden Flexkerben in der Michelin-Gummilaufsohle.       Produktdetails - Marana       Pro Foam...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Und im Park fahre ich den Etnies Jameson, auch ein richtig geiler Schuh mit gut grip.








						etnies Jameson Mid Crank MTB Schuhe
					

Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:All Mountain, Dirtjump & SlopestylePedalsystem:PlattformVerschluss:SchnürungMaterialzusammensetzung:Obermaterial:Leder, SonstigesFutter und Decksohle:SonstigesLaufsohle:SonstigesFeatures:Signature Schuh von Freeride-MTB




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. August 2022)

Welche Größe von den neuen 5/10 wäre die passende (muss bestellen da im Laden hier die größten 44 sind...)

Bei den alten von 2017 wo noch nix von adidas drauf steht hab ich 
US 11,5
UK 10,5
EU 45
CM 29,5

Die haben ja mittlerweile die Größen komplett geändert...
Wenn ich nach der Messmethode von der Adidas Homepage geh bräuchte ich 44 2/3
Da pass ich nichtmal rein

2-3 muss ich eh bestellen zum vergleichen, aber ich will jetzt nicht von 45-48 jede zwischengröße bestellen


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. August 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Welche Größe von den neuen 5/10 wäre die passende (muss bestellen da im Laden hier die größten 44 sind...)
> 
> Bei den alten von 2017 wo noch nix von adidas drauf steht hab ich
> US 11,5
> ...


Wenn du 45 hattest eher 1 Nummer größer, also 45 2/3.

Ich hatte früher zumindest 46 aber inzwischen 46 2/3


----------



## Orby (1. August 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher zumindest 46 aber inzwischen 46 2/3


+1 
Genau die Größe und jetzt auch die 2/3. 

Finde die auch nicht mehr so immens breit vorne wie früher was mir gut taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprousaTM (1. August 2022)

Bräuchte auch mal eine Empfehlung. Nachdem ich anfangs paar billige Oneal Flatpedal Schuhe und welche für MagPed hatte, habe ich mir vor ca nem halben Jahr die Freerider Pro fürn guten Deal geschossen und bin mit denen auch an sich super zufrieden. Grip und Schnitt passt, leider hängen an diversen Stellen Teile der Sohle schon runter (paar der runden Segmente lösen sich ab). Fahre sie in Verbindung mit OneUp Alu Pedals, die recht lange, scharfe Pins haben. 
Ist das allgemein Standard, dass die sich so schnell auflösen? Extrem viel bin ich in der Zeit nun auch nicht gefahren.
Hatte die Etnies Culvert Mid im Sinn, leider kaum über Gr 45 lieferbar.


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. August 2022)

Die Freerider Pro haben eine ziemlich weiches Gummi. D.h. die muss und möchte man eigentlich nicht mit aggressiven Pins fahren. Da haben die zwar sehr viel Grip, lösen sich aber auch schnell auf.

Ich bin die Freerider über ein Jahr mit Stamp 7 gefahren, die recht harmlose Pins haben und den Grip eher über Größe generieren. Der Grip ist super und die Sohle hat war ein paar Abdrücke, aber keine Löcher.

Für aggressive Pins würde ich eher einen Schuh mit härterer Sohle empfehlen.


----------



## Tonymiller (2. August 2022)

Also bei mir sind bei den Stamp 7 + Fiveten nach ca einem Jahr kaputt mit Löchern bis zur Sohle.
Interessehalber was für Schuhgröße + Pedalgröße fährst du @SinusJayCee ?


----------



## xalex (2. August 2022)

Ich schreibe es einfach mal wieder regelmäßig:

Grip. Langlebigkeit.  Choose one.

Es gibt zwar mehr oder wenig aggressive Pedalpins, aber es gibt einfach keine langlebigen Schuhe, die ordentlich Grip haben


----------



## SinusJayCee (2. August 2022)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind bei den Stamp 7 + Fiveten nach ca einem Jahr kaputt mit Löchern bis zur Sohle.
> Interessehalber was für Schuhgröße + Pedalgröße fährst du @SinusJayCee ?


Schugröße ist 44 2/3 und die Pedale habe ich in L. Kaufdatum ist der 02.04.2021 und ich fahre im Prinzip jede Woche etwa 35km mit hohem Trailanteil. Hier noch ein Foto:





xalex schrieb:


> Ich schreibe es einfach mal wieder regelmäßig:
> 
> Grip. Langlebigkeit.  Choose one.
> 
> Es gibt zwar mehr oder wenig aggressive Pedalpins, aber es gibt einfach keine langlebigen Schuhe, die ordentlich Grip haben


Da hast du recht  Aggressive Pins beschleunigen das nur


----------



## kaptan (7. August 2022)

Hatte auch immer das Problem dass meine Schuhsohlen nur 6-12 Monate überleben mit den OneUp Aluminium Pedalen. Total nervig und auch noch gefährlich, da ich sogar durch die Löcher in der Sohle hängen bleibe und fast stürzte einmal 🤮… Geschweige denn jedes Jahr neue paar Schuhe nur wegen den Löchern in der Sohle zu entsorgen…

Hatte einige Schuhe gehabt bisher, u.a.; Adidas Trailcross XT, vaude, FiveTen  etc. und alle sind schon nach paar Touren beschädigt…

Habe vor paar Wochen zufällig am PrimeDay einen stark Reduzierten Salomon Outdoor Schuh gakauft. (Von 180€ auf 65€)

Was soll ich sagen, auf diesen Schuh habe ich gewartet! Bequem, stabil, die Sohle ist nach wie vor makellos und sie sind komplett wasserdicht mit GoreTex Membran Technologie noch dazu! Was aber am besten ist, sie bieten enormen grip und ich kann irgendwie effizienter Treten bzw. hat die Sohle auch eine gewisse Substanz und der Fuß wickelt sich nicht um das Padel sondern bleibt stabil… Zumindest fühlt es sich so an! Irgendwie als wenn man mehr Kraft aufs Pedal bekommt. Bin echt angetan von den Schuhen, meine Frau hat auch ein passendes Paar bekommen.








Die Variante ist zwar die Women Version, diese Unterscheidet sich aber wirklich nur Farblich von der Herren Ausführung. Hab bei Salomon nachgefragt extra… Ich finde die so auch viel Hübscher ehrlich gesagt, nur die Schnürsenkel habe ich gegen schwarze getauscht an meinem Paar… Frauchen gefällt der Look out of the Box 🤣


----------



## Grizzly71 (8. August 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Hatte auch immer das Problem dass meine Schuhsohlen nur 6-12 Monate überleben mit den OneUp Aluminium Pedalen. Total nervig und auch noch gefährlich, da ich sogar durch die Löcher in der Sohle hängen bleibe und fast stürzte einmal 🤮… Geschweige denn jedes Jahr neue paar Schuhe nur wegen den Löchern in der Sohle zu entsorgen…
> 
> Hatte einige Schuhe gehabt bisher, u.a.; Adidas Trailcross XT, vaude, FiveTen  etc. und alle sind schon nach paar Touren beschädigt…
> 
> ...


Die Sohle mag ja robust sein aber das Obermaterial ist doch nach dem ersten Kontakt mit den Pedalpins zerfetzt?


----------



## kaptan (8. August 2022)

Definitiv Nein! Ich fahre ja auch nicht auf dem Obermaterial?! Klar bleibt mal nen Ranken oder ein Brombeeren Strauch dran hängen, das wars aber schon.. Meine pins kommen da doch nicht in die Nähe, warum auch? Wie gesagt, ich habe schon viele verschiedene Schuhe probiert zum Biken. Darunter waren auch natürlich ebenfalls nicht bike spezifische wie sneakers etc. dabei… Die waren am obermaterial auch jedesmal makellos, außer der Sohle selbstverständlich… Die Salomon machen schon einen Robusten Eindruck, ist ziemlich harter Leinen artiges Material von der der Struktur.


----------



## Grizzly71 (8. August 2022)

Also ich hab mir schon öfters mal die Schuhe auch auf der Oberseite beschädigt. Da ist z.B. dickes Leder wesentlich unempfindlicher.
Wie hoch ist denn das Profil? Wenn die Pins nicht mehr auf das vertiefte Profil greifen kann der Grip doch theoretisch nicht sonderlich gut sein. Ich finde da Approach-Schuhe mit etwas flacherem Profil deutlich griffiger.

z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (8. August 2022)

Nee das habe ich noch nicht geschafft, aber wie gesagt eine Menge Schuhe verschlissen… Die hatten alle arten von ober/unter Material sorten. Wie dem auch sei; ich fahre nicht seit gestern Rad auf Flats mit derben Pins. Wollte hier kurz durchgeben, dass ich endlich etwas robustes und qualitativ gutes gefunden habe. Die Schuhe wurden ja auch schon ordentlich getestet von mir, sonst würde ich hier keine Empfehlung aussprechen…

Edit*

Hier kann man die Höhe der Sohle erahnen… Gibt sich nicht viel mit renommierten bike Schuh modellen


----------



## mhedder (16. August 2022)

@Nullin_ger: Besten Dank für Deine Empfehlungen. Dann werde ich mir mal ein paar der Etnies bestellen. Das klingt genau nach dem was ich suche.   

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung... War drei Wochen im Urlaub (mit den alten Bikeschuhen )

Gruß Marc


----------



## B0B83 (19. August 2022)

Moin,

wollte die Tage ein Flat Pedal kaufen, Stamp 7 small soll es werden. Ich brauche aber für mein rechtes Bein ein Flatpedalschuh der eine steife Schuhsohle hat. Oder einen anderen Schuh der steif ist, aber gut mit einem Flatpedal klar kommt, mit den Pins. Mein rechter Schuh sitzt mittig auf dem Pedal, da mein Bein nur noch 90 Grad Beugung hat, Kurbel ist gekürzt. Habt ihr da eine Idee? Gut wäre, dass der Schuh nicht so warm ist. 

Zu dem Stamp 7, ich fahre gerade eine HT ARS02 Pedale ist der Stamp nun höher durch die Pins?


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. August 2022)

Die Stamp 7 sind ziemlich flach. Da solltest du trotz der Pins nicht höher als bei deinen alten Pedalen kommen. Welche Schuhgröße hast du, dass du dich für die Small entscheidest?


----------



## B0B83 (19. August 2022)

Ok, danke für die Info zum Stamp. Fahre seit Jahren den Shimano MT44 in der Schuhgröße 42.


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. August 2022)

Da sollte das mit den Small gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B0B83 (20. August 2022)

War heute im Geschäft mal nach Schuhen schauen. Natürlich gibt es nicht jeden Platformschuh zum anfassen und testen. Northwave Clan2 habe ich mir angeschaut, und würde so meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechen. Kann einer sagen, welcher 5.10 an die Steifigkeit des Clan 2 heranreicht? Und bei einer so flachen Sohle geht da der Stamp 7 gut mit dem Schuh?


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. August 2022)

Die Stamp 7 generieren den Grip eher über Fläche als durch aggressive Pins. Das heißt aber auch, dass du tendenziell nach Schuhen mit weichem, griffigem Gummi (das hat nichts mit der Steifigkeit zu tun) ausschaue halten sollst. Bei mir hat die Kombination mit den Freerider Pro ziemlich gut funktioniert. Der Grip war super und die Sohle war nach über einem Jahr noch hinreichend in Takt (siehe oben).

Die Sohle vom Clan soll beim Grip nicht ganz so gut abschneiden wie die von 5.10:








						Northwave Clan und Tribe MTB-Schuhe im Test - MTB-News.de
					

Wir haben den Doppeltest gemacht: Wie schlagen sich die MTB-Flatpedal-Schuhe Northwave Clan und Tribe auf dem Trail? Der Test!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich habe den aber selber noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, daher kann ich die Steifigkeit schlecht vergleichen.

Hast du eigentlich schon einmal über Klickpedale nachgedacht? Die dazugehörigen Schuhe haben i.d.R. wesentlich steifere Sohlen als Flatpedal-Schuhe. Allerdings musst du zum Ausklicken das Bein seitlich drehen können.


----------



## B0B83 (20. August 2022)

Müsste mir mal den Freeride Pro anschauen, im Geschäft oder mal bestellt. Muss noch dazu sagen, habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht, ich fahre lediglich Trekkingräder. : ) Der sehr hohe Grip ist somit gar nicht von Nöten. Aber das was ich fahre, ist wiederum zu wenig. Nuja, ich taste mich voran.

Klickpedale geht leider nicht, mein Bein lässt keine großen Winkel zu. Die Schuhe liegen mittig auf dem Pedal. Früher war ich nur mit Klickpedalen unterwegs.


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. August 2022)

B0B83 schrieb:


> Muss noch dazu sagen, habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht, ich fahre lediglich Trekkingräder. : ) Der sehr hohe Grip ist somit gar nicht von Nöten. Aber das was ich fahre, ist wiederum zu wenig. Nuja, ich taste mich voran.


Ach so, dann kannst du vermutlich mit den Stamp 7 und fast jedem beliebigen Schuh genug Grip generieren.



B0B83 schrieb:


> Klickpedale geht leider nicht, mein Bein lässt keine großen Winkel zu. Die Schuhe liegen mittig auf dem Pedal.


Es gibt ja z.B. Crankbrothers Cleats die schon bei 10° auslösen:








						Cleats: CUSTOMIZE YOUR FLOAT & RELEASE ANGLE
					

Choose our new Easy Release cleats with a forgiving 10° release, or our Standard Release cleats with 15° release optimized for intermediate to advanced riders.




					www.crankbrothers.com
				




Wenn man die dann noch etwas nach innen dreht, dann kommt auf ca. 5°. Wenn sich das Bein aber praktisch gar nicht drehen lässt, dann hilft das natürlich auch nicht viel.


----------



## B0B83 (20. August 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ach so, dann kannst du vermutlich mit den Stamp 7 und fast jedem beliebigen Schuh genug Grip generieren


Na dann passts. : )

Das Drehen ist weniger das Problem. Mein Bein hat eine Beugung von nur 90 Grad. Normal ist ja so 115 bis 120 Grad. Die Cleats und was es da noch so alles gibt liegen am Vorderfuß an. Aber danke Dir für Deine Hilfe. ✌️


----------



## loam (21. August 2022)

Hat mal jemand die Endura Humvee Flat getestet evtl. die neuen?


----------



## Frosti_3007 (21. August 2022)

Ich kann euch noch den Ride Concepts Hellion empfehlen, sehr bequemer Schuhe mit sehr guten Grip, fahre die auf Crankbrothers Pedalen und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## roliK (5. September 2022)

Ich bin jetzt schon seit einigen Wochen mit den Shimano GR903 unterwegs. Bin vorher mit den GR7 gefahren, und die GR9 sind in jeder Hinsicht mehr Schuh: stabiler + steifer, weit nach hinten gezogener, fester Zehenschutz (fast wie ein Geröllrand bei einem Bergschuh), wesentlich steifere Sohle beim Treten, aber beim Gehen und Tragen genauso angenehm wie die GR7. Grip am Pedal ist gut - hält in jeder Situation, aber die höllisch scharfen Pins auf meinen Oneup Comp Pedalen helfen dabei sicher auch.  Man kann den Schuh aber am Pedal auch noch leicht versetzen wenn notwendig.

Soweit sehr zufrieden damit - wenn er jetzt auch noch ein wenig länger hält als der Vorgänger (der GR7 war nach ~1,5 Jahren durch), kann ich den rundum empfehlen.


----------



## CallMeIshmael (5. September 2022)

B0B83 schrieb:


> War heute im Geschäft mal nach Schuhen schauen. Natürlich gibt es nicht jeden Platformschuh zum anfassen und testen. Northwave Clan2 habe ich mir angeschaut, und würde so meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechen. Kann einer sagen, welcher 5.10 an die Steifigkeit des Clan 2 heranreicht? Und bei einer so flachen Sohle geht da der Stamp 7 gut mit dem Schuh?


Ich habe den Vorgänger, hat sich aber von der Sohle optisch nix geändert. Steifigkeit würde ich mit einem Freerider Pro vergleichen, die normalen Freerider waren deutlich labbriger...


----------



## B0B83 (7. September 2022)

@CallMeIshmael, danke für die Info. Habe mir jetzt den Trailcross gekauft, einfach um mal die Stealth Sohne auszuprobieren. Würde sagen, habe meinen Schuh gefunden. Klebt richtig gut. Hier seht ihr, dass ich mittig auf der Pedale bin. Habe links einen höheren Abrieb, bin gespannt wie lange die halten. : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (7. September 2022)

B0B83 schrieb:


> @CallMeIshmael, danke für die Info. Habe mir jetzt den Trailcross gekauft, einfach um mal die Stealth Sohne auszuprobieren. Würde sagen, habe meinen Schuh gefunden. Klebt richtig gut. Hier seht ihr, dass ich mittig auf der Pedale bin. Habe links einen höheren Abrieb, bin gespannt wie lange die halten. : )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1546739


Ich hab mir die auch gekauft und bin richtig begeistert. Top Grip und Belüftung. Funktionieren halt nur bei trockenen Bedingungen.


----------



## kaptan (7. September 2022)

Nach nicht einmal einer Saison waren die bei mir auf den OneUp Aluminium Pedalen total zerfetzt. Bin sogar an den Pins hängen geblieben manchmal! Echt gefährlich…


----------



## Grizzly71 (8. September 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Nach nicht einmal einer Saison waren die bei mir auf den OneUp Aluminium Pedalen total zerfetzt. Bin sogar an den Pins hängen geblieben manchmal! Echt gefährlich…


Du meinst das Obermaterial?


----------



## kaptan (8. September 2022)

Natürlich nicht! Das obermaterial ist quasi noch makellos… Die Sohle meint ich! Was ein absolutes wegwerfprodukt vor dem Herrn. Für mich nie wieder 5/10 Adidas


----------



## fone (8. September 2022)

Letztens den aktuellen Trailcross LT im Laden gesehen.  Top Gerät, optisch und vom Anfassen. Sohle wird schon passen.
Der dicke, schwere und harte Etnies mit Klett bringt nicht die erhofften Vorteile und war irgendwie ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. September 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Nach nicht einmal einer Saison waren die bei mir auf den OneUp Aluminium Pedalen total zerfetzt. Bin sogar an den Pins hängen geblieben manchmal! Echt gefährlich…





kaptan schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht! Das obermaterial ist quasi noch makellos… Die Sohle meint ich! Was ein absolutes wegwerfprodukt vor dem Herrn. Für mich nie wieder 5/10 Adidas


Die OneUp Pedale haben auch ziemlich aggressive Pins. Das in Kombination mit einer weichen Sohle hat zwar super Grip, aber davon kann man keine Langlebigkeit erwarten. Da musst du entweder weniger aggressive Pins oder Schuhe mit einer härteren Sohle kaufen.

Die Stealth-Sohle von meinen Freerider Pro sieht nach über einem Jahr auf Stamp 7, die weniger aggressive Pins haben, immer noch ziemlich gut aus:





						Schuhe für Flat Pedal
					

Welche Größe von den neuen 5/10 wäre die passende (muss bestellen da im Laden hier die größten 44 sind...)  Bei den alten von 2017 wo noch nix von adidas drauf steht hab ich US 11,5 UK 10,5 EU 45 CM 29,5  Die haben ja mittlerweile die Größen komplett geändert... Wenn ich nach der Messmethode von...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## kaptan (8. September 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Hatte auch immer das Problem dass meine Schuhsohlen nur 6-12 Monate überleben mit den OneUp Aluminium Pedalen. Total nervig und auch noch gefährlich, da ich sogar durch die Löcher in der Sohle hängen bleibe und fast stürzte einmal 🤮… Geschweige denn jedes Jahr neue paar Schuhe nur wegen den Löchern in der Sohle zu entsorgen…
> 
> Hatte einige Schuhe gehabt bisher, u.a.; Adidas Trailcross XT, vaude, FiveTen  etc. und alle sind schon nach paar Touren beschädigt…
> 
> ...





SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Die OneUp Pedale haben auch ziemlich aggressive Pins. Das in Kombination mit einer weichen Sohle hat zwar super Grip, aber davon kann man keine Langlebigkeit erwarten. Da musst du entweder weniger aggressive Pins oder Schuhe mit einer härteren Sohle kaufen.
> 
> Die Stealth-Sohle von meinen Freerider Pro sieht nach über einem Jahr auf Stamp 7, die weniger aggressive Pins haben, immer noch ziemlich gut aus:
> 
> ...



Hab die für mich perfekten Schuhe gefunden. 🤩


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. September 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Hab die für mich perfekten Schuhe gefunden. 🤩


Muss halt von der Sohlenhärte zu den Pedalen passen


----------



## Grizzly71 (8. September 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht! Das obermaterial ist quasi noch makellos… Die Sohle meint ich! Was ein absolutes wegwerfprodukt vor dem Herrn. Für mich nie wieder 5/10 Adidas


komisch..... ich fahre die mit dem nicht weniger aggressiven Chromag Dagga und kann bisher nicht klagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (8. September 2022)

Also meine sind nach nicht einmal nem Jahr Schrott! Sehe ich nicht ein, vorallem für den Preis… Die OneUp alus sind aber echte killer Pins! Sogar ein paar sicherheitschuhe waren in paar Monaten durch…

Nur die Salomon GoreTex dinger Schlagen sich bisher ausgezeichnet mit den Pedalen…


----------



## Grizzly71 (8. September 2022)

sieht ja krass aus...... als ob du über heiße Kohlen gelaufen wärst.
Du stehst aber ziemlich mittig auf den Pedalen, oder?


----------



## kaptan (8. September 2022)

Ja echt mal, ich denke es sind einfach krasse pins und die sohle zu weich… Ja eigentlich relativ mittig, richtig gesehen! Muss dazu auch sagen dass ich oft mit der Fußposition auf den Pedalen leicht umsetze, wie gesagt bin da auch enttäuscht gewesen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. September 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Also meine sind nach nicht einmal nem Jahr Schrott! Sehe ich nicht ein, vorallem für den Preis… Die OneUp alus sind aber echte killer Pins! Sogar ein paar sicherheitschuhe waren in paar Monaten durch…


Die Schuhe sind für den Preis super, passen aber nicht zu deinen Pedalen 

Genau so könnte man sich beschweren, dass deine neuen Schuhe auf den Stamp 7 keinen Grip haben und die deswegen Mist sind. Ersteres stimmt mutmaßlich, die Schlussfolgerung aber nicht.

Wenn es ein bisschen länger halten und trotzdem noch brauchbaren Grip haben soll, dann muss man entweder aggressive Pins mit harter Sohle oder moderate Pins mit weicher Sohle kombinieren. Aggressive Pins mit weicher Sohle hat zwar super Grip, geht aber auch schnell kaputt, während Moderate Pins mit harter Sohle Ewigkeiten hält, aber vom Grip her eher bescheiden ist.


----------



## kaptan (8. September 2022)

Selbstverständlich… Eigentlich! Ist halt schwer vorher den „Weichheit-grad“ eines Schuhes zu erkennen… Ohne ihn ordentlich zu testen/zurückschicken etc. Da müsste ich ja soviel probieren und Lehrgeld zahlen (hab ich mittlerweile genug, fahre meine OneUp Aluminium nun über 5 Jahre, besten Pedale ever! Und habe ordentlich Schuhe verheizt…) 

Da hilft dieses Thema hier eventuell dem einen oder anderen Leser! 🙂🙃


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. September 2022)

Da hast du recht. Vorher wissen kann man das nicht, wenn man nicht schon ein paar verschiedene Schuhe durch hat oder von jemand anderem weiß, dass eine bestimmte Kombination von Pedalen und Schuhen gut zusammen funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John84 (8. September 2022)

Ich probier dann mal die Kombi Oneup Alu mit Endura MT500


----------



## kaptan (8. September 2022)

Viel Erfolg 👍🏻 Bitte berichten wie es passt


----------



## John84 (8. September 2022)

Davon, dass der Grip gut ist, geh ich mal aus. Haltbarkeit wird sich zeigen, die RC sind mir viel zu schnell weich geworden


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. September 2022)

Frage in die Runde, welche Hersteller haben eher schmal/ flach geschnittene Plattform-Schuhe?
(Habe einen langen aber schmalen Fuß)

Zuletzt bzw. aktuell fahre ich einen ION Raid AMP II, die Sohle ist aber schon ziemlich durch. War mit dem Schuh zufrieden, aber den bietet ION nicht mehr an (und ist in 44 nirgends mehr zu finden). Leider sind die Nachfolge-Modelle deutlich breiter und globiger geworden (im Vorder- und Mittelfußbereich) und passen nicht mehr.


----------



## HabeDEhre (9. September 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde, welche Hersteller haben eher schmal/ flach geschnittene Plattform-Schuhe?


Adidas/ fiveten. Freerider pro z.b. aber halbe nummer größer bestellen.

Die trailcross hat ich auch mal kurz, bieten halt leider 0 Schutz an der Zehenkappe und sind für mich daher leider nicht geeignet.


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. September 2022)

D.h. Fiveten hat nach der Übernahme durch Adidas generell seine Schnittmuster angepasst?
Waren früher (gerade im Vorderfuß-Bereich) bei den meisten Modellen ziemlich weit geschnitten. 

Hätte vermutet das nur die Schuhformen die von Seiten Adidas dazu kamen (wie die Trailcross) Adidas-typisch schmäler geschnitten sind. 
Hatte (bzw. habe) auch einen Adidas Terrex Trailcross, d.h. der noch mit Adidas gelabelt ist. Der passt gut und hat auch eine sehr stabile Zehenbox (wurde auch als Zustiegsschuh designed). Hat aber nicht viel Grip auf dem Pedal (trotz Stealth-Sole)


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. September 2022)

Der Crankbrothers Mallet (Klickschuh) ist relativ schmal geschnitten. Den gibt es auch als Flat-Variante, dann heißt der Stamp. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass der Schnitt gleich zum Klickschuh ist.


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. September 2022)

Danke werde ich mal anschauen.


----------



## Squealer (9. September 2022)

Die Frage ist doch wirklich eher welche Hersteller NOCH  breitere Schuhe herstellen nachdem so gut wie alle Hersteller immer schmaler und schmaler werden. Als "normal" geschnitten kann man jedenfalls die wenigsten bezeichnen. Habe sehr breite Füße und bisher keinen Schuh (in meinem gesamten Leben) gehabt, der richtig gut gepasst hat. Gerademal _achtung OT_ Hanwags Wide Trekkingschuhe sind breit genug.
Wenn jemandem die üblichen Verdächtigen somit zu breit sind, müssen das wirklich extrem schmale Füße sein


----------



## LaserRatte (10. September 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Die Schuhe sind für den Preis super, passen aber nicht zu deinen Pedalen
> 
> Genau so könnte man sich beschweren, dass deine neuen Schuhe auf den Stamp 7 keinen Grip haben und die deswegen Mist sind. Ersteres stimmt mutmaßlich, die Schlussfolgerung aber nicht.
> 
> Wenn es ein bisschen länger halten und trotzdem noch brauchbaren Grip haben soll, dann muss man entweder aggressive Pins mit harter Sohle oder moderate Pins mit weicher Sohle kombinieren. Aggressive Pins mit weicher Sohle hat zwar super Grip, geht aber auch schnell kaputt, während Moderate Pins mit harter Sohle Ewigkeiten hält, aber vom Grip her eher bescheiden ist.


Ist wie bei Reifen. Man kann auch Dual Compound Maxxis fahren, halten 2 Jahre aber rutschen bei Nässe.
Ein Schuh ist ein Verschleissprodukt.


kaptan schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich… Eigentlich! Ist halt schwer vorher den „Weichheit-grad“ eines Schuhes zu erkennen… Ohne ihn ordentlich zu testen/zurückschicken etc. Da müsste ich ja soviel probieren und Lehrgeld zahlen (hab ich mittlerweile genug, fahre meine OneUp Aluminium nun über 5 Jahre, besten Pedale ever! Und habe ordentlich Schuhe verheizt…)
> 
> Da hilft dieses Thema hier eventuell dem einen oder anderen Leser! 🙂🙃



Das hat doch absolut nichts mit der Sohlenhärte zu tun sondern nur mit der Härte der Gummimischung. Das eine liegt an der Konstruktion des Schuhs und wie viel Stahlplatte oder Plastik in der Innensohle verarbeitet wird und das andere ist die eigentliche Sohle. Du könntest die Freerider mit harter Sohle ausstatten und den steifen Pro mit Kaugummi Mischung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (13. September 2022)

Ich habe nun das zweite Paar 5/10 Freerider. Das alte war noch ohne Adidas Logo und ohne 1/3 Größen. Das neue hat schon das Logo drauf und die 1/3 Größen. Was ich bis jetzt sagen kann, dass ich in Punkto Grip keinen Unterschied feststellen kann. Die sind beide gleichwertig. Beim alten Rad hatte ich die Chromag Contact Semenuk Alu Flat Pedals mit vielen Pins. Da war der Grip gefühlt schlechter als mit den neuen Deity Deftrap Kunststoffpedalen mit weniger Pins. Das liegt aber auch an der Form der Pedale. Die Deftrap sind vorne und hinten nicht abgeschrägt und so verteilt sich der Grip viel besser auf dem Pedal.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2022)

Kann jemand bestätigen das die Five Ten Trailcross LT anders ausfallen wie die XT oder Gore-Tex Version? Laut der Adidas-Website oder auch Maciag-Offroad gibts hier wohl Unterschiede, was ich aber nicht wirklich verstehen kann.


----------

